# Wartezimmer 2009



## Langley (3. September 2008)

Auch wenn man es noch nicht bestellen kann:

Ab dieser Stunde warte ich auf das Doppelbrücken FRX 2009 !

Sie haben mein Flehen endlich erhört.

Beste Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Wrangler (4. September 2008)

Na, geht's schon wieder los?

Könnte mir ja eigentlich auch mal wieder nen neues holen - und im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (4. September 2008)

Langley schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es noch nicht bestellen kann:
> 
> Ab dieser Stunde warte ich auf das Doppelbrücken FRX 2009 !
> 
> ...



Ich setze mich ebenfalls auf die Wartebank....


----------



## vtrkalle (5. September 2008)

Schön währe es sich hier bei eich rein zu setzen und auf ein LUX zu warten, habe  aber leider nicht die Kole für die Kole


----------



## Gixer (6. September 2008)

Nabend,

Ich setze mich auch dazu.

Ab wann kann man das neue FRX eigentlich bestellen???


----------



## fiesermöpp (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich liebäugele 2009 mit einem Nerve MR mit 100mm. Reicht für die hiesigen Bedingen aus meiner Gegend satt aus.

Das einzig blöde ist wie jedes Jahr, daß Canyon sich von der Vorstellung auf der Eurobike bis Mitte Dezember mit der Aufschaltung der neuen Homepage Zeit lässt. Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Andere Hersteller (Cube,Stevens z.B.) haben zeitgleich mit der Eurobike ihren Krempel fürs neue Modelljahr online.

Gruß
fm


----------



## excalibur7706 (8. September 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich am Dienstag zum erstenmal mir meinem Nerve AM im Bikepark (Bad Hindelang im Allgäu) war, liebäuge ich mit einem Torque ES oder FR.
Das aktuelle ES 7.0 gefällt mir bis auf den Monarch 4.2 schon gut.

Nachdem es aber laut CANYON Hompage nun mit einem besseren Dämpfer ausgestattet werden soll warte ich ganz ungeduldig auf die techn. Daten und Preise? 

Hat jemand vielleicht schon von der Messe nähere Infos zu den Einstiegs-Torque?

Ab wann glaubt ihr sind diese bestellbar?

Gruß

Excalibur


----------



## Andi101187 (8. September 2008)

Salü

Hab auch ein Torque ES ins Auge gefasst und würde mich ebenfalls für dessen technische Daten interessieren.

Gruss


----------



## nudel (8. September 2008)

Ich erwarte die Ausstattungen und Preise der Nerve Am's.
Vor allem in Bezug auf die Preiserhöhungen die in der Bikebranche kommen sollen...Und natürlich bin ich auf die neuen Farben gespannt, was man bis jetzt so gesehen hat passt schonmal gut


----------



## Extreme Rider (8. September 2008)

Ich setz mich auch mal mit auf die Wartebank für ein Torque 
na hoffentlich wirds nicht Mitte Dezember sondern wie die Mitarbeiter Auskunft gaben Mitte November

greetz


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (9. September 2008)

Auf die Preise der AMs bin ich auch gespannt, vor allem da ich mich entschieden habe keinen 2008er Ladenhüter, genannt "Special Edition", zu bestellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. September 2008)

Hallo,

die neuen AM werden sicher top , aber die Special Edition sind auch keine "Ladenhüter" sondern Rahmen des 2008er Modelljahres die wir extra nachgeordert hatten nachdem bereits früh abzusehen war das wir bei vielen AM Modellen ausverkauft sein werden und die mit 2009er Teilen ausgestattet werden um die Zeit bis 2009 zu überbrücken.

VG,

Michael


----------



## excalibur7706 (9. September 2008)

Hallo Michael,

kannst du uns mitteilen ab wann Daten der Torque ES vorliegen, bin gerade am überlegen ob Torque ES 7.0 von 2008 (soll ja verfügbar sein) oder ob ich auf das neue Modell mit dem verbesserten Dämpfer warte.

Eigentlich interessiert mich nur, hat das neue wieder die FOX Gabel, einen besseren Dämpfer und ungefähr die gleiche Ausstattung und das alles zum gleichen Preis.

Gruß

Ben


----------



## xysiu33 (9. September 2008)

fiesermöpp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Das einzig blöde ist wie jedes Jahr, daß Canyon sich von der Vorstellung auf der Eurobike bis Mitte Dezember mit der Aufschaltung der neuen Homepage Zeit lässt. Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Andere Hersteller (Cube,Stevens z.B.) haben zeitgleich mit der Eurobike ihren Krempel fürs neue Modelljahr online.
> 
> fm



Hallo allerseits, 

hier muss ich dir 100 % Recht geben. Canyon hält die Infos über neue Bikes zu lange verschlossen - sie hüten die Daten wie das größte Staatsgeheimnis.....

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn die Daten der neuen Bikes kurz nach der Eurobike an die Öffentlichkeit gelingen würden. 

Staabi: wie sieht es aus mit euren Neuigkeiten fürs 2009 aus ? Müssen wir dieses Jahr wieder so lange warten ?


----------



## kugelsicher (9. September 2008)

Steppenwolf_74 schrieb:


> Auf die Preise der AMs bin ich auch gespannt, vor allem da ich mich entschieden habe keinen 2008er Ladenhüter, genannt "Special Edition", zu bestellen....



Wie oft willst du die Sache mit den angeblichen Ladenhüter noch wiederholen?! Dadurch wird sie auch nicht richtiger.
Das ist für jeden individuell. Für manche sind gewisse SE Modelle perfekt, andere wiederum sind vielleicht mit einem 2009er besser bedient.

Das 8.0 AM SE zB. ist immerhin 400 Euronen billiger geworden, und hat 2009er Teile dran. Das wiegt die minimale Verschlechterung IMO wieder auf.
Und ob nun ein X.0 oder ein X.9 Schaltwerk dran ist, ist ja wohl schnuppe, weil die Funktion und Technik der beiden identisch ist.
Und schlecht sind und waren die 2008er Rahmen ja wohl nicht.
Dürfte wohl kein Zufall gewesen sein, dass es ruck zuck ausverkauft war.


----------



## turbomensch (28. Oktober 2008)

setz mich dazu.. s 2009er Torque ES 9.0 LTD solls werden.. 
hab übrigens vom Canyon-KD grad ne mail bekommen, dass nächste Woche die neue Seite mit 2009 Preisen und so weiter online geht


----------



## Langley (28. Oktober 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> setz mich dazu.. s 2009er Torque ES 9.0 LTD solls werden..
> hab übrigens vom Canyon-KD grad ne mail bekommen, dass nächste Woche die neue Seite mit 2009 Preisen und so weiter online geht



Nächste Woche schon ? VERY COOL !

Zappel....

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (28. Oktober 2008)

turbomensch schrieb:


> setz mich dazu.. s 2009er Torque ES 9.0 LTD solls werden..
> hab übrigens vom Canyon-KD grad ne mail bekommen, dass nächste Woche die neue Seite mit 2009 Preisen und so weiter online geht



Geil, ich bin gespannt auf das neue Nerve, danke 
Gruß: vtrkalle


----------



## sbie (7. November 2008)

kugelsicher schrieb:


> Und schlecht sind und waren die 2008er Rahmen ja wohl nicht.
> Dürfte wohl kein Zufall gewesen sein, dass es ruck zuck ausverkauft war.


Moin,
die 2009 Rahmen sind aber noch  besser,
deshalb wartet das Wartezimmer immer noch, wielange noch  ?

sbie


----------



## Schulle (7. November 2008)

Moin, dieses Jahr bekommt mein ESX-Baby ein
Geschwisterchen (Nerve XC oder AM).
Also nehm ich auch mal am Wartezimmer Platz.

Ist hier noch frei


----------



## Eklk (3. Dezember 2008)

Wer von euch hat schon ein Rad bestellt und wann wird es ausgeliefert ?
AM 7.0 KW20


----------



## stick007 (3. Dezember 2008)

Eklk schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat schon ein Rad bestellt und wann wird es ausgeliefert ?
> AM 7.0 KW20



Hm, Mitte Mai.
Ist wohl kein Express Bike 

Tröste Dich, ich mußte auch so lange warten.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Sunset84 (3. Dezember 2008)

Nerve XC 7.0 gleich am Freitag bestellt. (Homepage-Start) Angeblich KW 12

Hat denn von Euch schon jemand die zweite Bestätigigungsmail bekommen????


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Dezember 2008)

torque fr 8, kw 06. ich glaub noch nicht dran


----------



## Langley (3. Dezember 2008)

Hervorgeholt um zu zeigen das es das Wartezimmer schon lange gibt!

Langley


----------



## Deleted 125853 (3. Dezember 2008)

>>Torque FR8, XL, schwarz<<

Nein keine 2. Bestätigungsmail. Liefertermin??


----------



## knuspi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich reih mich mal mit ein  Habe Freitag ein Nerve XC 6.0 in schwarz bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (3. Dezember 2008)

Nerve AM 6.0 voraussichtlich 9. KW

Hab auch noch keine 2. Bestätigungsmail bekommen.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Deleted 125853 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Admins,

könnt Ihr die freds bitte zusammenführen?!
Danke!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Motorbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

Grand Canyon AL 6 - color white, to be used as winterbike. 
Ordered last friday with the Canyon homepage start.
Peter (Canyon Belgium & Netherlands) estimates pruduction december, and more important, delivery januar.


----------



## Fettkonserve (3. Dezember 2008)

*Platznehm*
Nerve XC, soll laut HP in KW12 erscheinen


----------



## sbie (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

ich warte nun auch, hier im Original Wartezimmer 2009.

Und zwar auf ein XC 4.0

Entscheidungskriterien waren 1.Canyon, 2.Farbe basalt black, 3.120mm Federweg, 4.Anti-Squat-Kinematik 5.Marathonmaschine

Gruß


----------



## torisch (4. Dezember 2008)

Is noch ein Stuhl frei? Dann nehm ich mal Platz: am 01.12. ein XC6.0 in traffic-white bestellt. Vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin KW15!


----------



## knuspi (4. Dezember 2008)

Komisch, habe auch das XC6.0 in schwarz und der Liefertermin ist KW6. Finde es etwas seltsam, dass die Termine nur auf Grund der Farbe so weit auseinander liegen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Dezember 2008)

was ist daran seltsam?


----------



## knuspi (4. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht dass ganze 9 Wochen dazwischen liegen nur weil der Rahmen eine andere Farbe hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $Gfr34k (4. Dezember 2008)

servus

hab mir das gc al 6.0 in weiss bestellt. kw6 ists angeblich bei mir...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Dezember 2008)

aus nem schwarzen rahmen kann man nun mal nicht eben nen weißen machen. wenn die schwarzen heute kommen und die weißen erst in 9 wochen, gibt es die weißen räder eben erst in 9 wochen


----------



## Schulle (4. Dezember 2008)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> *Platznehm*
> Nerve XC, soll laut HP in KW12 erscheinen



Und welches genau?


----------



## excalibur7706 (4. Dezember 2008)

So, nun reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein...

.. bestellt ist seit dem 28.11. ein Torque FR8 Größe M in schwarz!

Laut Email-Bestätigung ist der Liefertermin für den 12.01.2009 geplant.

Mal schauen obs klappt, dann könnte ich ja noch ein bisschen im Schnee biken ;-)

Gruß an alle Wartenden


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Dezember 2008)

12.01.?!? so früh? ich muss mein sparprogramm radikalisieren...


----------



## torisch (4. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Komisch, habe auch das XC6.0 in schwarz und der Liefertermin ist KW6. Finde es etwas seltsam, dass die Termine nur auf Grund der Farbe so weit auseinander liegen.



Das dacht ich auch, aber ich wollte halt nen weißes. Ich hoffe, dass der Termin noch etwas nach vorn verlegt wird, denn in KW15 wird das Wetter ja bestimmt schon wieder biketauglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (4. Dezember 2008)

Gerade bestellt Torque FR 8.0 in Lila und Groesse M   weil schwarz hat ja jeder


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Dezember 2008)

@ excalibur7706,

wann hast Du wie bestellt und wann kam Deine Bestätigungsmail mit dem Lieferdatum? 12.01 als Lieferdatum hört sich ja mal nett an.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## klemmei (4. Dezember 2008)

mahlzeit zusammen!!!

ich würde dann auch mal hier platz nehmen! 
habe freitag schon mal online bestellt. da aber noch keinen bestätigungs-brief bekommen kam, hab ich mal bei der hotline durchgeklingelt. und siehe da, ...es ist bei meiner bestellung was schief gegangen.  
aber kein problem, hab das eben mit einem sehr netten mitarbeiter nochmal gemacht.  

bestellt ist ein FRX 9.0 vorraussichtliche fertigstellung 12. januar!!! 


grüsse


----------



## knuspi (4. Dezember 2008)

Hat überhaupt schon jemand eine Bestätigungsmail der online bestellt hat?


----------



## up_qualing (4. Dezember 2008)

Servus Leut,
heut um 11:30 bestellt. Gerade kam die Bestellbestätigung mit dem geplanten Lieferdatum: 08 Dezember *2008* !!!! 
Ich wollt doch noch das Weihnachtsgeld abwarten. *Schwitz* mal sehn wie schnell ich das zusammen kratze.  
hat mich jetzt auf KW6 eingestellt. oder es war ein Druckfehler. mal sehen.


----------



## klemmei (4. Dezember 2008)

quatsch!?!  8.12.08!?! 

was hast du für eins bestellt?!


----------



## excalibur7706 (4. Dezember 2008)

volleybecker schrieb:


> @ excalibur7706,
> 
> wann hast Du wie bestellt und wann kam Deine Bestätigungsmail mit dem Lieferdatum? 12.01 als Lieferdatum hört sich ja mal nett an.
> 
> ...



Hallo Markus, habe am Freitag letzte Woche so um 10 Uhr telefonisch bestellt.

Habe dann nochmal am Dienstag nachgehackt weil ich keine Mail erhalten hatte. Darauf hin bekam ich ein Bestätigungsmail.

Hoffe es kommt wirklich am 12.01., aber aufgrund meiner letzten Erfahrungen mit Canyon bin ich noch etwas skeptisch.

Gruß


----------



## bespinne (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Leidengsgenossen,
ich warte auf ein Nerve AM 8.0, in schwarz - habe gleich am 28.11 bestellt und hoffe dann auch eins der ersten Bikes zu kriegen. Hoffentlich hält mein gutes altes Nerve noch den Winter durch...


----------



## up_qualing (4. Dezember 2008)

danke klemmei,
war wohl beim dem "kurzen" Liefertermin noch so geschockt das ich vergessen habe das Model anzugeben 
Ist ein Torque FR8 in schwarz.


----------



## torisch (4. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hat überhaupt schon jemand eine Bestätigungsmail der online bestellt hat?


Hab grad bei der Hotline nochmal nachgefragt, nicht das meine Onlinebestellung vom Montag unter den Tisch gefallen ist. War aber im System, wird jetzt noch geprüft und dann bekomme ich meine Bestätigungsmail, kann aber noch dauern (wg. neuem System). Der nette Herr am Telefon meinte, dass der Termin KW15 so schon richtig wäre, auch dass die schwarzen XCs zeitiger geliefert werden. Sie würden wohl nach Farben produzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0711 (4. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die neuen GrandCanyon CF nicht erst ab KW15 lieferbar wären, sondern früher, würde ich mir ein 2009er Modell holen. So aber Suche ich möglichst baldig ein 2008er.
KW15 is mir eindeutig zu spät. Da bin ich ja schon voll im Frühjahrstraining und dann möchte ich das Bike nicht mehr tauschen.


----------



## Fettkonserve (4. Dezember 2008)

Schulle schrieb:


> Und welches genau?



Habe mir das 8.0 gegönnt, sehr feiner Mix, wie ich finde.


----------



## Langley (4. Dezember 2008)

Merkt Ihr eigentlich nicht das es ein Original 2009er Wartezimmer gibt und Ihr hier eine unnoetige Kopie am Laufen haltet ?

Sorry, aber Augen auf auf´m Mountain!

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Dezember 2008)

dann soll eben ein moderator die beiden threads zusammenfügen...


----------



## cross fs (4. Dezember 2008)

torisch schrieb:


> Hab grad bei der Hotline nochmal nachgefragt, nicht das meine Onlinebestellung vom Montag unter den Tisch gefallen ist. War aber im System, wird jetzt noch geprüft und dann bekomme ich meine Bestätigungsmail, kann aber noch dauern (wg. neuem System). Der nette Herr am Telefon meinte, dass der Termin KW15 so schon richtig wäre, auch dass die schwarzen XCs zeitiger geliefert werden. Sie würden wohl nach Farben produzieren.



rassisten 

hat mir zu lange gedauert auf ein canyon zu warten, jetzt ists halt ein speci pich geworden, welches noch vor weihnachten kommt (denke aber das gehört weniger hierhin)

lg


----------



## Mitschi24 (4. Dezember 2008)

Servus!

bin auch am warten, bestellt hab ich am Sonntag ein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 in weiß.

bis jetzt hab ich auch nur eine e-mail bekommen.


----------



## l.o.k.i (5. Dezember 2008)

Habe am Sonntag ein Torque ES 9.0 bestellt und noch keine Bestätigung erhalten 
das kann doch nicht so schwer sein


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Dezember 2008)

antwort auf meine nachfrage per mail:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> 
> Aufgrund der Umstellung unseres Systems und die Verlinkung des Webshops an das
> System müssen alle eingehenden Aufträge in der ersten Zeit händisch überprüft
> ...


----------



## l.o.k.i (5. Dezember 2008)

hoffentlich kommt da nicht noch was dazwischen!
ich will mein Torque im Februar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (5. Dezember 2008)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> antwort auf meine nachfrage per mail:



Von wann ist denn die Mail bzw. wann ist "Ende nächster Woche" ?

Langley

Edit: Heute um 14:19 erreichte mich folgende Mail, zum besseren Verstaendnis: Bestelllt wurde am 28.11. um 8:54 Uhr:

Zitat:
"Sehr geehrte......

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Ich kann Ihnen bestätigen, dass die Bestellung über den Webshop bis zur
Warenwirtschaftssoftware durchgedrungen ist. 

Allerdings haben Sie noch keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, weil seit der
Verlinkung des Webshop mit der Software alle eingehenden Aufträge für die
erste Zeit händisch überprüft werden müssen, damit Fehler erkannt und behoben
werden können.

Sie werden Ihre Auftragsbestätigung voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche
erhalten. "

So, dann warten wir das mal ab.

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Dezember 2008)

von gerade eben.


----------



## ES7.0 (5. Dezember 2008)

So, dann nehm ich auch mal Platz. 
Habe am 29.11 ein Torque ES 8 bestellt und auch nur eine Mail erhalten. Heute habe ich tel. bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob die Bestellung eingegangen ist. Sie war zum Glück schon im System und der nette Mitarbeiter hat mir auch gleich noch den Liefertermin KW04 genannt. Laut Canyon kommt es durch das neue System zur Verzögerung, da alle Bestellungen in der Anfangsphase manuell der Kundennummer zugeordnet werden müssen. Dadurch sollen Fehler vermieden werden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sunset84 (5. Dezember 2008)

Die zweite Bestellbestätigung ist heute per E-mail gekommen...


----------



## Langley (5. Dezember 2008)

Grade kam die offiziele Bestellbestaetigung: Lieferdatum für das FRX Ltd.: 26.01.09!

Uff, da liegt noch Schnee wenn alles schief geht.

Egal, ein Hoch auf Canyon!

Langley


----------



## dampflocke (6. Dezember 2008)

hab gerade die 2. mail bekommen.
ich bekomm mein nerve xc (pure orange) in größe L am 10.12.2008 
in größe XL bekommt mei bruda es am 18.12.2009

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (6. Dezember 2008)

dampflocke schrieb:


> hab gerade die 2. mail bekommen.
> ich bekomm mein nerve xc (pure orange) in größe L am 10.12.2008
> in größe XL bekommt mei bruda es am 18.12.2009
> 
> mfg


Glückwunsch! Ist nur komisch, dass bei der Lieferzeitauskunft für das XC7.0 in Orange die KW21  angezeigt wird. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung, dass die KW15 für meins auch noch nicht endgültig ist.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (6. Dezember 2008)

Yes sir!
2. mail ist eingetroffen, gepl. Lieferdatum 06.01.09 . Weihnachten wäre zwar schön gewesen , aber Anfang Januar ist .

Der, dem ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen ist.

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Dezember 2008)

6.1.? welche rahmengröße und farbe? das ist zu früh, ich brauch doch noch zeit zum sparen...


----------



## Deleted 125853 (6. Dezember 2008)

@ Mettwurst82,

FR8, XL, schwarz .
Zu dem Sparproblem: lese grad Tommy Jaud "Millionär", da sind einige nette Anregungen dabei, wie man schnell zu ner Millionen kommt. An sonsten . Eventuell bei Canyon nachfragen, ob sie den Termin nach hinten schieben?

Neeeee, war nur nen Scherz .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Dezember 2008)

hat denn schon jemand nen termin für ein torque fr 8 in schwarz und größe L?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Dezember 2008)

Darf ich Platz nehmen?
Habe gerade ein Nerve XC 6.0 in schwarz bestellt, Größe M.
LT laut Homepage 6. KW

Man, watt freu ich mich


----------



## knuspi (6. Dezember 2008)

Habe heute die Bestätigung für mein XC 6.0 Größe L bekommen. Am 26.01.09 soll es soweit sein. Freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig


----------



## vodoolein (6. Dezember 2008)

Noch nichts neues bei den Nerve AMs?

habe am montag des 7.0er bestellt und noch keine 2 mail erhalten

...ich nehm hinten im eck platz....-.-


----------



## blauhassinger (6. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit,
dann nehm ich auch mal Platz, 

Hab heute, nach langem Überlegen, bei Canyon vor Ort (m)ein Nerve MR 7 bestellt. [zu mehr reichts zur Zeit leider nicht].

Liefertermin ist ende März 2009.

Mein Eindruck von der Livebesichtigung:

Die Reba 2009 sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, aber es zählen ja die inneren Werte.
Diese Power bulge ist optisch wirklich nicht der Bringer, ob die Gabekl dadurch wirklich steifer wird, kann ich nicht sagen.

Der Rahmen sieht etwas ungewönhlich aus:
vorne "vierkant" hinten rund - muss man sich wohl erst dran gewöhnen.
Hat was von nem Dirtbike;-), aber Gesamteindruck passt.
Bin mal auf das echte Rahmengewicht gespannt.

Die SLX Kurbeln sehen sehr gut aus, und der Rest passt auch.
[wird dann sukzessive ausgetauscht, wenn wieder mehr Budget vorhanden ist].

Im Vergleich zum 2008 wirkt das aktuelle MR moderner.
Ausstattung ist auch OK und dem Preis angemessen.

Ab jetzt heisst es warten und trainieren.


----------



## AMul (6. Dezember 2008)

Hat schon jemand einen Liefertermin für ein schwarzes XC 9.0?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## right turn (6. Dezember 2008)

JA,


16 Februar 2009 !


Grüsse

Stephan


----------



## California81 (6. Dezember 2008)

dampflocke schrieb:


> hab gerade die 2. mail bekommen.
> ich bekomm mein nerve xc (pure orange) in größe L am 10.12.2008
> in größe XL bekommt mei bruda es am 18.12.2009
> 
> mfg



Über 1 Jahr Lieferzeit? Also das wäre mir wirklich etwas zu lange ....


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Habe heute die Bestätigung für mein XC 6.0 Größe L bekommen. Am 26.01.09 soll es soweit sein. Freu mich schon wie ein Schneekönig



Bekommt man immer 2 E-Mails? Ich habe erste eine Mail mit der Bestätigung des Bestellvorgangs bekommen. 

Wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf? Ich habe das XC in M gekauft, bei einer Körpergröße von 176 cm.


----------



## ES7.0 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Ja, du bekommst immer zwei mails. Die 2te kann nur etwas länger dauern, da bei Canyon durch das neue System jede Bestellung noch einmal um Fehler zu vermeiden manuell zugeordnet wird und du erst dann die zweite mail erhälst. Also einfach etwas gedulden. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## knuspi (7. Dezember 2008)

Hat  zufällig schon jemand einen Termin für ein weißes XC W6.0?


----------



## loxa789 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir gerade ein Torque FR 7.0(M) bestellt voraussichtlicher Liefertermin soll KW07 sein. Hoffe Canyon kann den Termin halten ansonsten muss ich mich nach einer Alternative umschauen. Eine kleine Toleranz von etwa 4 Wochen stehe ich ihen aber zu.


----------



## som75 (8. Dezember 2008)

nehme ebenfalls Platz hier. 

bestellt wurde ein GC AL 6.0 in lizard-grün (geile Farbe!) und Größe M 

Voraussichtl. Liefertermin Februar 2009 (KW06)


----------



## Didi123 (8. Dezember 2008)

som75 schrieb:


> nehme ebenfalls Platz hier.
> 
> bestellt wurde ein GC AL 6.0 in lizard-grün (geile Farbe!) und Größe M
> 
> Voraussichtl. Liefertermin Februar 2009 (KW06)



sag mal bitte, wann und wie du bestellst hast und woher du den VMT hast...
ist dein VMT von einem mitarbeiter der hotline oder ist das nur so eine ungefähre angabe, wie sie auch bei der lieferzeitabfrage auf der hompage genannt wird...?

meine freundin hat sich nämlich auch ein GC AL 6.0 in grün bestellt, aber rahmengröße "S". 
erst hieß es an der hotline VMT Ende Dez., bestellt hat sie dann zwei tage später (04.12.). am nächsten tag hat sie nochmal angerufen um sich die (online-)bestellung bestätigen zu lassen, da meinte der mensch am andere ende der leitung, dass die bestellung zwar eingegangen, aber noch nicht bestätigt sei und der VMT wäre Ende April!!


----------



## som75 (8. Dezember 2008)

also das war jetzt die auskunft auf der canyon webseite. da gibt es ja bei jedem rad den "lieferbarkeit"-button. mag sein, dass dies nicht wirklich verlässlich ist. 

ich hoffe dann auf den baldigen Bestätigungs-Brief von Canyon, dort sollte dann der "offizielle" VMT genannt werden. Wenn es tatsächlich erst April wird, das wäre natürlich bitter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike J (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo! 
Bin ganz neu hier. 
Setze mich jetzt auch zu euch.
Habe mir gerade ebn ein Torque FR 8 in schwarz Rahmengröße L bestellt.

... freue mich schon ... 

... Mike


----------



## Martin70 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ist hier noch Platz auf der Bank...?  Vielen Dank... ;-)

Bin in freudiger Erwartung eines Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 in Pure Orange, bestellt am 1. Dezember 2008.  Der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist laut  Hotline und Website im Mai 2009 (KW 21).  Eine schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung habe ich noch nicht, die wurde mir aber bis Ende der Woche versprochen (bei der Übertragung der Daten ins neue System gibt es anscheinend einen Stau).

  -Martin


----------



## l.o.k.i (8. Dezember 2008)

habe entlich die Bestellbestätigung für mein Torque ES 9 erhalten
Liefertermin 26.1 zwei Wochen früher als angegeben  
hoffe nur das sie den Termin einhalten


----------



## razer89 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir letzte Woche ein Stitched Gear online bestellt. Vorraussichtlich soll es KW 06 lieferbar sein. Warte allerdings auch noch auf die zweite Mail...


----------



## Fettkonserve (8. Dezember 2008)

Argh, telefonisch vor ein paar Tagen das Nerve XC in Größe S bestellt (1720mm im ausgefederten Zustand) und heute per Mail die Bestätigung bekommen - bestätigt wurde Größe M 

Naja, nochmals darüber nachschlafen (M oder S _*grübelgrübel*_) und ansonsten morgen dort nochmals anrufen 

Edit: Und es wurden auch noch die Barends vergessen


----------



## thomasbee (8. Dezember 2008)

Martin70 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist hier noch Platz auf der Bank...?  Vielen Dank... ;-)
> 
> Bin in freudiger Erwartung eines Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 in Pure Orange, bestellt am 1. Dezember 2008.  Der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist laut  Hotline und Website im Mai 2009 (KW 21).
> -Martin



Dasn Witz oder? Wir erleben gerade die grösste Rezession unserer Lebenszeit, BMW macht Kurzarbeit, bei Banken fliegen die Leute raus, und auf ein Bike wartet man ein HALBES JAHR? Das kapiere, wer will.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkergizer (9. Dezember 2008)

Ist ein schlechter Witz. Und es kommt noch besser: 

Nerve 6.0 W (weiß): KW 24
Nerve 6.0 W (schwarz): KW 11
Nerve 7.0 W (weiß): KW 11

Kann das jemand erklären? 6.0 und 7.0 haben den gleichen Rahmen, am weißen Rahmen kanns also nicht liegen.
6.0 (weiß) und 6.0 (schwarz) haben alles andere gleich, außer dem Rahmen, daran kanns also auch nicht liegen.

Was soll das also - das ist doch ne Verarsche oder?
Auskunft der Hotline dazu: "ähm... dazu kann ich nichts sagen, dafür bin ich nicht ausgebildet"



Ich glaub dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen. Ich kauf statt dessen ein Lapierre.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Dezember 2008)

tschüss


----------



## Langley (9. Dezember 2008)

funkergizer schrieb:


> Ich kauf statt dessen ein Lapierre.



Da sach ich aber mal Glückwunsch. 

Langley


----------



## som75 (9. Dezember 2008)

Die "Lieferzeit" Buttons auf Canyons Homepage scheinen momentan außer Betrieb genommen. Es ist keine Auskunft möglich.

Also ich warte jetzt mal die schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung ab, der dort genannte VMT dürfte am realistischsten sein. Die Aussagen der Kollegen am Telefon sind ja doch manchmal etwas widersprüchlich.


----------



## preacherman1978 (9. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

hab ein Torque FR 8.0 / schwarz / Größe M / bestellt, gestern kam die 2. Mail in der ist die Rede vom 12.01.2008 zur Abholung in Koblenz. Da bin ich ma gespannt ob ich neugierig bin.
Ich bin 1,80 groß, passt die Rahmengröße so, weil es war knapp an der Grenze zu L ? 



lg
preach

p.s. bestellt wurde online am 30.11.2008


----------



## Langley (9. Dezember 2008)

preacherman1978 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab ein Torque FR 8.0 / schwarz / Größe M / bestellt, gestern kam die 2. Mail in der ist die Rede vom 12.01.2008 zur Abholung in Koblenz. Da bin ich ma gespannt ob ich neugierig bin.
> Ich bin 1,80 groß, passt die Rahmengröße so, weil es war knapp an der Grenze zu L ?
> ...




M wird passen. Zur "Not" kannst Du später immer noch einen längeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## torisch (9. Dezember 2008)

Heute 2.Mail bekommen, LT 06.04.09  für ein Nerve XC 6.0  Größe L in weiß. Das sind noch 117 Tage und nen paar Stunden...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (9. Dezember 2008)

Deswegen habe ich es in schwarz genommen


----------



## bespinne (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,
...so nun ist die zweite mail da:
Nerve AM 8.0 in schwarz, bestellt am 28.11 - geplanter Liefertermin ist der 09.März 2009. Hoffentlich hält mein alter Bock noch den Winter durch.
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## vodoolein (9. Dezember 2008)

jep email heute bekommen.

nerve am 7.0 bestellt am 1.12 kommt am 9.3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin70 (9. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Dasn Witz oder? Wir erleben gerade die grösste Rezession unserer Lebenszeit, BMW macht Kurzarbeit, bei Banken fliegen die Leute raus, und auf ein Bike wartet man ein HALBES JAHR? Das kapiere, wer will.
> 
> .t



Habe auch gerade eine Bestätigungsmail für das Nerve XC 7.0 Größe M in pure orange bekommen.  Der Liefertermin ist trotz Konjunkturflaute (oder gerade deswegen - vielleicht kaufen die Leute ja jetzt eher Fahrräder statt Autos?) tatsächlich erst in einem halben Jahr (18. Mai 2009).


----------



## 3li9 (9. Dezember 2008)

hi leutz
vor ein paar stunden ein torque fr 9.0 bestellt... natürlich in schwarz in grösse M... mal sehen wan die mail komt mit dem termin..hatte angerufen vorm bestellen und der am anderen ende meinte anfang mitte januar hofe klapt auch so...bis dahin 

Mfg 3li9


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Dezember 2008)

wieso "natürlich" in schwarz? mir gefällt das raw silver sehr gut. der rahmen ist halt unlackiert. gibt dann auch keine auffälligen kratzer


----------



## danny877 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich habe am 28.11 für einen Arbeitskollegen ein einfaches Yellowstone bestellt. Heute morgen wurde es geliefert


----------



## $Gfr34k (10. Dezember 2008)

hab ein gc6.0 in weiss bestellt, da war der liefertermin auf kw06. hehe heut bekomm ich ne bestätigung mit datum: 29.12.08!!!!! wie geil!!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. Dezember 2008)

Oh wie geil! Ich will mein Nerve XC, was ebenfalls auf der Homepage für KW 6 angegeben ist, auch zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr haben. 
Hast du es gut... 
Ich warte noch auf die 2. Mail, habe aber auch erst Samstag bestellt. Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Didi123 (10. Dezember 2008)

$Gfr34k schrieb:


> hab ein gc6.0 in weiss bestellt, da war der liefertermin auf kw06. hehe heut bekomm ich ne bestätigung mit datum: 29.12.08!!!!! wie geil!!!



wann hast du denn bestellt...?


----------



## $Gfr34k (10. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub am 4.12.


----------



## knuspi (10. Dezember 2008)

danny877 schrieb:


> ich habe am 28.11 für einen Arbeitskollegen ein einfaches Yellowstone bestellt. Heute morgen wurde es geliefert



Gibts davon ein paar Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike J (11. Dezember 2008)

Hey allerseits,

hab am Montag mein Torque FR 8 telefonisch bestellt aber immer noch keine Mail erhalten ... sollte ich da vielleicht mal nach haken? ...bekommt man bei ner Bestellung übers Telefon auch zwei Mails ?
Achja der nette Herr am Telefon meinte im Januar wäre es da... hoffe das klappt 

... Mfg Mike


----------



## knuspi (11. Dezember 2008)

Bei Bestellung über Telefon erhält man nur die Bestätigungsmail. Das kann aber noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Mike J (11. Dezember 2008)

Ah ... supi ... danke für die schnelle Antwort... das haste mich aber beruhigt ;-) 

... pure Vorfreude


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Dezember 2008)

So, habe meine 2. Mail bekommen.
Mein schwarzes XC 6.0 ist am 26.01.2009 fertig. Angeben war KW 6 - passt also fast.

Schade, hätte mich gefreut, das Bike am 29.11.08 abholen zu können


----------



## Fonz! (12. Dezember 2008)

Auch mal in die Schlange stellt ...

hab letzte woche ein Canyon FR 7.0 bestellt in Schwarz laut erster Mail (Rechnung) soll es am 9. Feb geliefert werden bin mal gespannt


----------



## 3li9 (12. Dezember 2008)

re
grad die 2 mail bekomen... am 9ten bestellt und in der mail steht dass es am 12 januar komen soll... bin ich mal gespannt hoffe komt früher...hab jetzt auch noch ein paar teile bei bikemailorder bestellt die ich ändern wollte jetzt heisses bloss noch warten...

Mfg 3li9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Dezember 2008)

Muss mal meinen Unmut loswerden: Meine Freundin hat grad bei Canyon angerufen, um nach ihrer Auftragsbestätigungsmail zu fragen. Dabei hat sie auch gleich nach dem Liefertermin gefragt, und der soll tatsächlich erst in KW24/25 sein  Die Begründung des Canyon-Mitarbeiters war, dass die Räder in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge gebaut werden und das Nerve XC W6.0 kommt nun mal erst so spät dran. Da frag ich mich doch, was für eine bescheuerte Strategie das sein soll. Ich versuch das mal mit der Autobranche zu vergleichen. BMW baut dann also im Jahr 2009 erstmal nur 1er Modelle. Wer einen 3er will, muss dann bis 2010 warten, denn der wird LEIDER erst ein Jahr später gebaut  Wo ist denn da die Logik?? Kann man nicht eine kleine Charge des einen Modells bauen und so von Modell zu Modell durchgehen? Dann könnten auch die Kunden, die ihre Bestellung sofort nach dem Release der neuen Seite gemacht haben, als erste die neuen Räder fahren.
Ich war nie ein Gegner von Canyon und finde die Bikes nach wie vor super, aber diese "Strategie" geht mir doch gehöhrig gegen den Strich. Über ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit sind wirklich indiskutabel und kein anderer Hersteller könnte sich sowas leisten.

So, das musste ich jetzt erstmal rauslassen. Vielleicht kann sich ja Herr Staab mal dazu äußern.


----------



## 3li9 (12. Dezember 2008)

land rover bauen ihre autos auch nach dem prinzip... um zum rad zurück zu komen cube ebenfals.. das neue fritzz zb. wird es im januar angefangen meines händler nach....

Mfg 3li9


----------



## knuspi (12. Dezember 2008)

Tja, Januar wäre ja SUPER! Ich bin mir sicher, dass kein Bike-Hersteller seine Räder erst in KW24 an den Kunden liefert. Da ist die Saison ja schon wieder zur Hälfte vorbei....


----------



## razer89 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi...
Habe am Donnerstag die zweite Mail bekommen. Liefertermin für mein Stitched ist jetzt der 22. Dezember *freu*. Und das obwohl es laut Lieferzeitabfrage erst in der 6.KW lieferbar sein sollte.


----------



## ganja23 (13. Dezember 2008)

servas

hab  ja mein liefertermin schon bekommen (10.12.08 Nerve xc GR. L(noch nix bekommen) und 18.5.09 nerve xc gr. xl)

ich habe gestern mal bei canyon angerufen die haben mir gesagt dass das eine Bestellung ist und das die auch erst am 18.5.09  geliefert werden kann, weil ja das Geld für das nerve xc gr xl das erst in 1/2 jahren lieferbar ist noch nicht überwiesen wurde, jedoch steht in der Bestätigungsmail das man erst 10 TAge vor Lieferdatum bezahlen soll. 
naja habe dann die Bestellung geteilt sodass ich mein rad hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten bekomme.

mfg
ganja23


----------



## ~2radfahrer~ (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
habe nun meine 2. Mail erhalten!
Mein FRX 9.0 soll am 12.01.09 kommen!
Bin schon echt gespannt...


----------



## som75 (13. Dezember 2008)

auch bei mir 2-te mail eingegangen. liefertermin für das gc al 6.0 in lizard grün soll der 26.12.08 sein  dumm nur, dass dies ein feiertag ist.  werde nochmal anrufen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Kann man nicht eine kleine Charge des einen Modells bauen und so von Modell zu Modell durchgehen? Dann könnten auch die Kunden, die ihre Bestellung sofort nach dem Release der neuen Seite gemacht haben, als erste die neuen Räder fahren.
> Ich war nie ein Gegner von Canyon und finde die Bikes nach wie vor super, aber diese "Strategie" geht mir doch gehöhrig gegen den Strich. Über ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit sind wirklich indiskutabel und kein anderer Hersteller könnte sich sowas leisten.
> .



Klar werden die Bikes in Einheiten ( Chargen oder auch LOT´s ) gebaut. Allerdings bestimmt die Volumenmodelle zuerst ( das sind die am meisten nachgefragten Bikes ). Das machen alle Hersteller so. Ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit: Ich wollte mir letztes Jahre für 2008 ein CUBE AMS HPC bestellen......ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit wäre noch sehr gut gewesen. Irgendwann hat sich dann ergeben, daß an diesen Bikes gar keine XTR-Kurbel verbaut werden kann, weil der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe zu gering war. Ist das besser?


----------



## Eklk (13. Dezember 2008)

NERVE AM 7    Schwarz - grosse M
Shipping date: 11.5.09 

huh


----------



## thomasbee (13. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> So, das musste ich jetzt erstmal rauslassen. Vielleicht kann sich ja Herr Staab mal dazu äußern.



Herr Staab äussert sich leider nur, wenn es ihm passt, obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass er hier mitliest. Es gäbe auch noch andere Dinge, die verwunderlich sind:

- Wenn ich ein neues Warenwirtschaftssystem einführen würde, würde ich das NICHT tun, kurz bevor die meisten Bestellungen reinkommen, also im November/Dezember, sondern wenn die wenigsten kommen. Also im September/Oktober. 

- Die neue Website war am Anfang sehr schlampig und inkonsistent. Zur Zeit ist auf der Homepage immer noch der nicht funktionierende Link "MTB Katalog 2009"

- Die hier geschilderten Bestellgeschichten, E-Mail kommt, kommt nicht, Preis stimmt, stimmt nicht, bla sind m.E. Kindergarten, und wenn man wollte, könnte man das kostengünstig abstellen. Dann investiert man eben ein bisschen weniger in Hochglanzprospekte, Videos und Fumic, und kümmert sich um seine Kunden.

Ich überlege gerade auch, mir ein neues Rad zu bestellen. Aber ich glaube, Canyon geht es vielleicht inzwischen zu gut. Dieser Hochmut kam auch bei vielen Autoherstellern vor dem tiefen Fall.

Vielleicht zahl ich am Ende denn doch 500 Euro mehr und hol mir nen Stumpjumper.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennilein (15. Dezember 2008)

nehme jetzt auch Platz........
Grand Canyon AL 9.0, weiss.
Bestellt am 09.12.08.
Geplanter Liefertermin: 26.01.09


----------



## messerclub-illi (15. Dezember 2008)

langsam werd ich aber bissl unruhig bestellt am 4.12.08 und immenoch nich die 2. mail.....  :'-(


----------



## pommes2002 (15. Dezember 2008)

Nerve XC8.0, Größe M in zeitlosem schwarz und nicht im knalligen rot/weiß, kommt wohl in der 12. KW


----------



## knuspi (15. Dezember 2008)

Steht bei eurer Auftragsbestätigung der Torque wrench mit drauf? Also der "Drehmomentschlüssel", den Canyon jetzt bei jedem Bike mit liefern will? Bei meiner steht der nämlich nicht drauf, bei der Bestätigung meiner Freundin, die sie heute bekommen hat, allerdings schon.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem XC 6.0 steht der mit drauf.


----------



## 3li9 (15. Dezember 2008)

bei mir steht der auch nicht drauf... hmmm hab ein torque FR9.0 bestellt...
werd ich mal ne mail schreiben und nachfragen...

Mfg 3li9


----------



## 3li9 (15. Dezember 2008)

ups steht doch drauf wer lesen kan ist klar im vorteil
dachte ich es mir doch, dass bei canyon alles klapt...

Mfg 3li9


----------



## -pfeife- (15. Dezember 2008)

also bei mir iser auch drauf...


----------



## Flippo77 (16. Dezember 2008)

So, habe auch eins bestellt. Ein Torque FR 9.0 soll's werden. Bestellt am 11.12., Bestätigungsmail am 13.12., Liefertermin 12.01.09 . Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob das hinhaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmei (16. Dezember 2008)

3li9 schrieb:


> ups steht doch drauf wer lesen kan ist klar im vorteil
> dachte ich es mir doch, dass bei canyon alles klapt...
> 
> Mfg 3li9




na sowas bei meinem frx ist es nicht dabei!!!! 

hab am 4.12. bestellt - vielleicht haben die sich das erst später überlegt?!


----------



## knuspi (16. Dezember 2008)

Denke auch, dass bei den Leuten die sehr früh bestellt haben noch kein torque wrench drauf steht. Der wird aber sicher trotzdem mitgeliefert. Vielleicht ruf ich heute abend mal bei Canyon an und frag nach. Hätte schon gern dieses Teil


----------



## hennilein (16. Dezember 2008)

bei mir steht der auch drauf!!!
meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass bei allen 2009er MTB´s dieses teil dabei ist.
es gab ja auch ein bild von dem teil.....
ob mann´s wirklich braucht/benutzt???
werd´s dann mal testen, wenn´s so weit ist, aber vertrauen werd ich wohl eher meinem Drehmomentschlüssel!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (16. Dezember 2008)

Wo gibt es das Bild zu sehen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

im katalog zum beispiel. erwarte dir nicht zu viel davon...


----------



## hennilein (16. Dezember 2008)

im MTB-Katalog, auf Seite 133 (Abb. 5)
kannste das High-Tech-Teil sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (16. Dezember 2008)

Klar ist das kein High-Tech-Teil. Aber für Leute, die keinen richtigen Drehmomentschlüssel zu hause haben sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

bisher kam ich prima ohne aus. wenn ich das ding habe, werde ich es wohl einsetzen, aber kaufen würde ich es mir nicht.


----------



## knuspi (16. Dezember 2008)

Nein,  kaufen würde ich es auch nicht. Aber als kostenlose Zugabe find ich es ganz nett.


----------



## Lemmeob (16. Dezember 2008)

beat82 schrieb:


> moin moin.
> ich habe seit 2003 schon 3 hardtails bei canyon bestellt und war immer zufrieden, es gab nie probleme beim service, hotline, lieferung etc.!
> 
> doch dieses jahr ist es irgentwie anders.ich habe mir , zusammen mit einem freund, vor 2 wochen ein torque bestellt. die gleiche farbe,  das gleiche modell, selber lieferort, beide per onlinebestellung.ergo: gute voraussetzungen für einen objektiven vergleich.
> ...


Ist ja wirklich schade, dass das bei dir so gelaufen ist.
Aber musst du den identischen Post in zwei Threads schreiben?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Dezember 2008)

in 5... kann mal bitte einer der mods die überflüssigen beiträge löschen damit hier wieder übersicht rein kommt? danke!


----------



## ticino (16. Dezember 2008)

Nehme ich auch hier platz. AL 6 lizard green in M.
Sollte express bike sein, mal schauen wie express


----------



## right turn (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich "platze" dann auch mal!

Torque ES 8.0 schwarz in "M".

Heute bestellt - Lieferung ca. 19.Januar 09!!!

Nicht schlecht

Frohes Fest!!!


----------



## flotho (16. Dezember 2008)

Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in Monza Race Red  Gr. S

Lieferung vorraussichtlich 16.03.09


----------



## Langley (17. Dezember 2008)

flotho schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in Monza Race Red  Gr. S
> 
> Lieferung vorraussichtlich 16.03.09



Schickes Bike, Glückwunsch !

Langley


----------



## knuspi (17. Dezember 2008)

Das XC 8.0 ist auch mein Lieblingsbike  Allerdings hat das Budget dafür leider nicht ganz ausgericht 

Ein paar Bikes gibt es ja nun schon als Expressbike. Gibt es vielleicht schon einen glücklichen, der eines zu hause stehen hat? Dann könnten wir zumindest schon mal etwas 2009er Luft schnuppern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (17. Dezember 2008)

Ach, mit dem 6.0 fahren wir auch ganz gut


----------



## knuspi (17. Dezember 2008)

Denk ich auch  Was mich am 8.0 am meißten reizt sind die Laufräder. Aber die kann ich mir nach einem Jahr auch noch kaufen und die alten verklopf ich in der Bucht


----------



## hopfer (18. Dezember 2008)

ich möchte mich auch zu euch gesellen können doch ich muss foher noch mein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 mit ISX6 verkaufen!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/154164/cat/500

wieso ich das Bike Verkaufe? ich Brauche die 160mm Federweg fast nicht in Steilen Trails.


LG Peter


----------



## VoikaZ (18. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> ich möchte mich auch zu euch gesellen können doch ich muss foher noch mein Canyon Torque ES 8.0 mit ISX6 verkaufen!
> 
> LG Peter


Hi Peter,

naja, solltest Du Dich doch noch umentschließen und das Rahmenset einzeln verkaufen, dann weißt Du ja, an wen Du Dich wenden mußt 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## som75 (19. Dezember 2008)

so, nach einer diesmal wirklich sehr sehr kurzen wartezeit, darf ich mich schon 2008(!) aus dem wartezimmer verabschieden 

durfte heute morgen mein gc al 6.0 in lizard-green von der post abholen  bilder folgen.

viel glück und frohe weihnachten!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Dezember 2008)

ich kenne jemanden, der hat immer noch nicht sein 2008er grand canyon 6.0 se bekommen...


----------



## messerclub-illi (22. Dezember 2008)

bestellt 4.12    Email erhalten 20.12 liefertermin 12.1.2009....haett ja beinah geklappt, dass das Rad vor der Mail ankommt.....
Torque FR 8   in Milka Farbe

Frohes Fest


----------



## Andi101187 (22. Dezember 2008)

Torque FR 8 schwarz am 5.12 bestellt. Liefertermin ist ebenfalls der 12.1 nur muss es dann noch in die Schweiz fahren.


----------



## pjfa (23. Dezember 2008)

KW 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (23. Dezember 2008)

pjfa schrieb:


> Kw 2



Geil! Neid!


----------



## $Gfr34k (24. Dezember 2008)

mein gc6.0 ist gestern gekommen, das wird ein weihnachten ;-)

bestellt 2.12, termin 26.12., 23.12. gekommen!!!


----------



## knuspi (24. Dezember 2008)

$Gfr34k schrieb:


> mein gc6.0 ist gestern gekommen, das wird ein weihnachten ;-)
> 
> bestellt 2.12, termin 26.12., 23.12. gekommen!!!



Cool. Und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Motorbiker (27. Dezember 2008)

My GC AL 6 arrived on 23.012.2008.
Perfect bike. I hope that I can put some photo's on this topic for those who are still in the "Wartezimmer".
http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2815/pbpic2815168.jpg

http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2815/pbpic2815165.jpg

http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2815/pbpic2815171.jpg

http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2815/pbpic2815174.jpg

http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2823/pbpic2823311.jpg

http://http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2823/pbpic2823312.jpg

I plastified my bike and changed the frontbrake cable connection to the fork.

Pay also attention that your brakelevers are not to low. In a crash they can dent the top-tube.

Greetings, 

motorbiker.


----------



## Pupo (27. Dezember 2008)

Motorbiker schrieb:


> My GC AL 6 arrived on 23.012.2008.
> Perfect bike. I hope that I can put some photo's on this topic for those who are still in the "Wartezimmer".
> http://p1.pinkbike.com/photo/2815/pbpic2815168.jpg
> 
> ...






More Pics !


----------



## brösmeli (29. Dezember 2008)

pommes2002 schrieb:


> Nerve XC8.0, Größe M in zeitlosem schwarz und nicht im knalligen rot/weiß, kommt wohl in der 12. KW



Heute ebefalls bestellt! Jetzt heisst's warten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (29. Dezember 2008)

@ pommes2002

Wie gross bist du denn? Schrittlänge?

Ich bin 177 cm. Schrittlänge 83 cm. Was meinst du, stimmt die Rahmengrösse für mich?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (30. Dezember 2008)

Servus Forengemeinde,
ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachten gehabt zu haben. 

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit der Lieferung der Bikes? Wird man vorher noch mal per Mail oder Telefon benachrichtigt? 
Eventuell kann ja einer der Glücklichen, die Ihr 2009er Bike schon bekommen haben etwas dazu sagen.
Meins soll am 06.01.09 kommen und ich möchte nicht unnötig lange das Geld (Nachnahme) unterm Kopfkissen deponieren. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## simdiem (30. Dezember 2008)

Ruf lieber nochmal ein paarmal an. so jeden tag im neuen jahr. sodass du dir auch ganz sicher sein kannst, dass es auch am 6. kommt. 

Gruß


----------



## knuspi (30. Dezember 2008)

Sieht fast so aus, als ob es bei den 2009er Bikes auch ohne ständiges Anrufen funktioniert  Bis jetzt kamen jedenfalls noch keine Klagen wegen nicht eingehaltener Liefertermine. Und ein paar glückliche 2009er Bikebesitzer gibt es ja schon.


----------



## Newmi (30. Dezember 2008)

Unnötig ne Szene machen halt!


----------



## Schluckspecht (30. Dezember 2008)

puhh, ich nehm auch mal kurz platz hier bei euch.........


----------



## knuspi (30. Dezember 2008)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> puhh, ich nehm auch mal kurz platz hier bei euch.........



Was wird es denn?


----------



## Schluckspecht (30. Dezember 2008)

knuspi schrieb:


> Was wird es denn?



nur was kleines, ein grand canyon 6.0 in weiss. hoffentlich kommt´s bald, ich warte schon seit ich heute um viere bestellt habe


----------



## knuspi (30. Dezember 2008)

Langt doch auch  Ist ein schickes Bike. Wenigstens hast du weiss genommen und nicht dieses komische grün. Damit kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Pupo (30. Dezember 2008)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> nur was kleines, ein grand canyon 6.0 in weiss. hoffentlich kommt´s bald, ich warte schon seit ich heute um viere bestellt habe



oh ja !  bei mir wird es auch ein GC 6.0 in Weiss...

lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schluckspecht (30. Dezember 2008)

jaja, dieses gc 6.0
fand des orange am rahmen und dann wieder auf der gabel so schick.

und zum glück ist es ein express-bike. bin nämlich nicht so gut im warten.....


----------



## Zuecho (3. Januar 2009)

Bei mir wird es ein Nerve XC 9.0 (M) in grey/yellow 
Bestellt hab ich kurz vor Weihnachten.
Da die 2. Email soeben angekommen ist weiß ich nun, dass der Liefertermin der 9. März sein wird.


uuueee... ich freu mich!!


----------



## Lawbringer (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so setze mich auchmal ins Wartezimmer.

Habe mir gestern das Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz bestellt.

Erste Mail ist sofort gekommen. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert.

Träume Nachts und Tags von dem Bike. Freu mich ohne Ende auf das Teil.

Frohes Neues Jahr alle zusammen.

TL


----------



## Jogi (6. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Ich nehm einfach mal Platz in dieser netten Runde. War gestern in Koblenz und hab mir ein Torque ES 9.0 bestellt. LT: 23.01.09  (Freu)


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (6. Januar 2009)

Werde mich auch mal zu Euch gesellen.

Habe mitte Dezember ein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt.
Jetzt sitzte ich auf dem trocknen, da mein Liefertermin erst im Mai ist. SCHNIEFFFFFF !!!! Könnte Bäume ausreissen, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.

;-) !!! Na ja gut Ding will Weile haben !!! ;-)


----------



## Langley (6. Januar 2009)

Und wenn Du ne andere Farbe nimmst? Gruen und schwarz sollen doch alle in KW 11 verfuegbar sein.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## supacha (6. Januar 2009)

Hi,
bin nun auch hier im Zimmer und warte auf mein heute bestelltes AM 7.0 in grün.
Wunschfarbe war eigentlich weiss, doch diese ist erst anfang Mai verfügbar. Grün dagegen schon im März. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Soll ja auch kein Showbike sondern ein Sportbike werden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Falls sich hier jemand findet, der schon ein weisses bestellt hat und sich jetzt denkt, ein grünes wäre schöner = bitte melden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Schönen Gruß aus den Dammer Bergen

Michael


----------



## supacha (6. Januar 2009)

@langley: Schwarz und Weiss sind in Verbindung mit einem XL Rahmen als AM 7.0 erst anfang Mai verfügbar.
Hab heute mit Canyon Service gesprochen.
Acid green dagegen in KW 11 verfügbar.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Langley (6. Januar 2009)

Passt doch: Das gruen ist doch toll !

Schwarz wuerd ich verstehen wg. anodisiert, aber das weisse ? Wenn die Gabel weiss waere jo, aber so fehlt irgendwie was.

Jedenfalls das Bike wird Euch Riesenspass bereiten, unser Es 7 ist schon der Superallrounder schlechthin ( und noch 2 Kiloleins schwerer).

Seit der Albert Contis weichen musste umso mehr.

Gruss

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (7. Januar 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Werde mich auch mal zu Euch gesellen.
> 
> Habe mitte Dezember ein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt.
> Jetzt sitzte ich auf dem trocknen, da mein Liefertermin erst im Mai ist. SCHNIEFFFFFF !!!! Könnte Bäume ausreissen, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
> ...


erst MAI.

oh man habe am Freitag mein AM bestellt. Das kann ja lustig werden. Ich dreh durch, wenn das so lange dauern sollte.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. Januar 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> erst MAI.
> 
> oh man habe am Freitag mein AM bestellt. Das kann ja lustig werden. Ich dreh durch, wenn das so lange dauern sollte.



Ja leider erst im Mai, also um genau zu sein der 11Mai !!!

Sie haben aber gesagt das es sich vielleicht noch ändern kann, je nach Auftrag und Teile. Bin ja extra nach Koblenz gefahren um persönlich mal den Laden zu sehen und mit den MA zu sprechen. Alles
wegen Körpergröße und den Rest. Wollte mein Geld lieber so anlegen als im I-Net oder am Telefon.

Mal sehen werde im März mal anrufen und fragen wie die Lage ist.

Vielleicht lässt sich da ja was machen, wenn man auf die Tränendrüse drückt.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Suidakra (7. Januar 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Vielleicht lässt sich da ja was machen, wenn man auf die Tränendrüse drückt.
> 
> Gruß Dennis



wem auf die Drüse drücken, dem MA?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (7. Januar 2009)

Bis Mai warten?!

Das könnte ich ja gar nicht. Ich bin ja schon total down, weil der Liefertermin für mein FR8 (06.01.09) nicht eingehalten wurde .
Lange dauert es hoffentlich nicht mehr bis das Bike bei mir aufschlägt. Ich bin nach einem Tag schon bei gefühltem Warten bis März .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## ES7.0 (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich darf hier meinen Platz räumen. Heute hat mich die mail erreicht, dass mein Torque ES8 zur Abholung bereit steht. Geplanter Liefertermin wäre der 19.01.09 gewesen. 
Morgen geht es ab nach Koblenz das Rad holen. 
Freu mich schon

Gruß Sven


----------



## knuspi (8. Januar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich darf hier meinen Platz räumen. Heute hat mich die mail erreicht, dass mein Torque ES8 zur Abholung bereit steht. Geplanter Liefertermin wäre der 19.01.09 gewesen.
> Morgen geht es ab nach Koblenz das Rad holen.
> Freu mich schon
> ...



Und ich hoffe dass du schnell Bilder machst  Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (8. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn bedarf an Bildern ist kann ich gerne welche machen. 
Wenn ihr Wünsche äußert, was ihr im Detail sehen wollt kann ich das beim Ablichten berücksichtigen. Wenn nicht, mach ich einfach ganz viele Bilder von dem Bike.
In meinem Fotoalbum kann man auch ein selbstgebasteltes Wallpaper von dem Torque finden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Loddz (9. Januar 2009)

Ja wo sind die Bilder Sven?? Hat die Freundin das Rad beschlagnahmt 

Ich habe Sonderwünsche - die Laufräder!!


----------



## ES7.0 (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo! 
Ich habe am Freitag mein Torque ES8 bei Canyon in Koblenz abgeholt. Muss sagen, dass alles zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelaufen ist. Auch die Übergabe des Rades war klasse, da man nicht einfach das Rad in die Hand gedrückt bekommt wie im alten Shop, sondern es in Ruhe vorgeführt bekommt.

Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Die versprochenen Bilder könnt ihr in meinem Fotoalbum finden.

Das Rad ist einfach nur zum 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Langley (10. Januar 2009)

Du musst nochmal hinfahren, die haben die Speichenreflektoren vergessen....

Have fun!

Langley


----------



## knuspi (10. Januar 2009)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe am Freitag mein Torque ES8 bei Canyon in Koblenz abgeholt. Muss sagen, dass alles zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gelaufen ist. Auch die Übergabe des Rades war klasse, da man nicht einfach das Rad in die Hand gedrückt bekommt wie im alten Shop, sondern es in Ruhe vorgeführt bekommt.
> 
> Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn... Die versprochenen Bilder könnt ihr in meinem Fotoalbum finden.
> ...



Mein erster Gedanke bei den Bildern war: FEEEETT!!!  

Richtig schönes Bike. Würde mir auch gefallen. Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit!


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (10. Januar 2009)

Suidakra schrieb:


> wem auf die Drüse drücken, dem MA?



Ja klar den MA. Denn im Mai bi nich im Urlaub und vielleicht kann ich es im April abholen, mal sehen was sich tut wenn ich bitte bitte mache.

Dennis


----------



## ES7.0 (11. Januar 2009)

Danke!
Glaube das Rad wird mir genug Spaß bereiten. Und die Reflektoren haben sie nicht vergessen. Die bekommt man jetzt gleich in einer Tüte mit. Wird ja an so einem Rad eh keiner dran machen.

Wünsche allen anderen noch viel Geduld beim Warten auf die schicken Räder. Mit etwas Glück kommen Eure Räder auch wie meins etwas früher.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Steubi (11. Januar 2009)

Servus, nehm dann mal Platz fuer die naechsten langen 5 Monate!!
Liefertermin Canyon Nerve AM 7.0, RH XL in schwarz: 11. Mai 2009!!
Cheers!!


----------



## starfuchs (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mein Liefertermin ist ebenfalls der 11.Mai. 
Habe ein Torque FR Rahmenset gleich nach der Webseitenumstellung bestellt.
Leider werden wohl die teuren Kompletträder vorrangig ausgeliefert.
Schade eigentlich, habe schon alle restlichen Teile zusammen und würde bei der saukälte lieber schrauben anstatt mit dem alten Bock rumzufahren.
Bis zum 11. hätte ich bestimmt schon 1000 km runter.

In baldiger Erwartung
Stefan


----------



## Lawbringer (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meine Bestellbestätigung für mein Nerve AM 6.0 schwarz bekommen.

Am 02.01. bestellt und soll am 23.02. geliefert werden, habe am gleichen Tag Geburtstag, YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wenn das Bike wirklich an dem Tag kommt flipp ich aus 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3li9 (12. Januar 2009)

eieiei

der liefertermin für mein Torque FR 9.0 war heute... nix gekomen hab ich da mal angerufen und da meinte der freundliche mitarbeiter am anderen ende der leitung mit dem genannten datum was laut ihm immer auf montags fällt wäre die woche gemeint... er meinte es sei noch alles im grünen bereich und das bike müsste diese woche noch komen konnte aber nichts versichern!!! dramatisch isses nicht da ich sowieso die ganze woche in der kaserne webringe aber am freitag will ich es daheim stehen haben... hoffe die enttäuschen mich nicht...

Mfg 3li9


----------



## brösmeli (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo

*Canyon Nerve XC 8.0, black, Grösse M*

Habe heute die Bestellbestätigung erhalten.
Bestellt am: 23.12.08
geplantes Lieferdatum: 16.03.09

Also bis es da ist, ca. 3 Monate warten! Snüff ...


----------



## torisch (13. Januar 2009)

So, nach einigen Überlegungen habe ich gestern meine Bestellung Nerve XC 6.0 auf 7.0 "erhöht" , dadurch verschiebt sich der LT zum Glück auch ca. 3 Wochen nach vorn.


----------



## LH_DJ (13. Januar 2009)

Am 9.März soll es kommen: Nerve AM8.0

Na hoffentlich!!!

www.dorgas.de


----------



## cherokee779 (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,

Nerve XC 7.0 W in XS, bestellt am 5.1.; Lt. laut HP: 11.KW; heute den gepl. LT per Post von Canyon erhalten:14.7.2009 (ja, Juli)! 

Bestellung wurde von mir sofort storniert.

Euch viel Glück!!


----------



## Langley (13. Januar 2009)

Jo, ich finde bis Anfang April kann man mal warten aber July ist definitiv zu spät.

Haben sie gesagt woran es hapert?

Take care

Langley


----------



## speedhuem (13. Januar 2009)

Oh man.
Erst im Mai. Das ist schon hart. Geht ja fast ab wie bei ner Autobestellung!
Ich hab mein Torque FR 9.0 letzte Woche Do bestellt und der Abholtermin ist der 26.01.! So sollte es doch laufen. Hoffentlich klappt das dann auch, da ich schon wie auf heißen Kohlen sitze...obwohl ja draußen nicht wirklich viel anzustellen ist.

Grüße und viel Geduld
speedhuem


----------



## Jambolaja (13. Januar 2009)

Mein frx ltd soll jetzt nicht KW05 sondern KW10 kommen.
Habe am 28.11 bestellt.
Hoffe es kommt auch wirklich.
Was en drama.
Habe meine alte Schüssel schon verkauft, jetzt ist erstmal nix mit biken.


----------



## Langley (13. Januar 2009)

frx ltd.: welche Groesse denn ? Wie erfahren? 

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (13. Januar 2009)

Na dann reih ich mich auch mal hier ein

Hi zusammen 

Hab vorhin mein Torque ES 9.0 bestellt in black anodized und Rahmengröße M. Bin mal gespannt wanns kommt.
Ich freu mich schon wie Schnitzel ^^

Gruß


----------



## Jogi (13. Januar 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Na dann reih ich mich auch mal hier ein
> 
> Hi zusammen
> 
> ...



Meins (genau das gleiche) hat Termin am 23.1.09 (bestellt am 5.1.)


----------



## Jambolaja (13. Januar 2009)

@langley

Hab dem Canyonteam,

eine E-Mail mit meiner Auftragsnummer geschrieben.
Hoffentlich wird der Termin nicht nochmals verschoben.
Was ich allerdings schwer vermute.


Gruß


----------



## speedhuem (14. Januar 2009)

@ Jambolaja

Kenne die Problematik. Ich hab meinen alten Hobel auch schon verkauft! Hoffentlich war das nicht zu früh!?!
Aber gerade ist eh Blitzeis draußen. Hoffentlich bleibt das Wetter noch ein wenig schlecht .
Dann ärgert man sich nicht so doll.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Schluckspecht (14. Januar 2009)

tschüß wartezimmer,
heute hat der postmann 2x geklingelt und schon bin ich weg.........


----------



## mountain 31 (15. Januar 2009)

bin jetzt auch dabei!

Nerve AM 8.0 schwarz / L

kommt in der 11. KW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3li9 (15. Januar 2009)

pfff so eine sch***** hab gerade mit canyon telefoniert mein bike ein Torque FR9.0 in schwarz weiss in grösse M ist erst in kw 15 lieferbar geplanter termin war der 12 januar genial nee...
canyon ist für mich schon gestorben und hab das bike noch gar net... hoffe euch gehts nicht so...


Mfg 3li9


----------



## Flippo77 (15. Januar 2009)

3li9 schrieb:


> pfff so eine sch***** hab gerade mit canyon telefoniert mein bike ein Torque FR9.0 in schwarz weiss in grösse M ist erst in kw 15 lieferbar geplanter termin war der 12 januar genial nee...
> canyon ist für mich schon gestorben und hab das bike noch gar net... hoffe euch gehts nicht so...
> 
> 
> Mfg 3li9



shit!... hab' das dumpfe gefühl, dass es bei mir genauso laufen wird... habe gesterne mit canyon telefoniert und da wurde schon komisch rumgeduckst...

Torque FR9.0 schwarz M, bestellt am 12.12.08, geplanter LT 12.01.08.

drück allen die daumen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Januar 2009)

ich hab ein torque fr 8 in schwarz, größe L bestellt. hab eben auch angerufen, angeblich befinden sich die bikes gerade in montage. vielleicht noch diese woche oder anfang nächste woche wär's fertig. ich hoffe das stimmt.


----------



## speedhuem (15. Januar 2009)

Oh oh.
Mir schwant Böses!!! Auch Torque FR 9.0 schwarz in M bestellt. Liefertermin 26.01..
Oje...da kann man nur das Beste hoffen.

Ganz verstehen tu ich deren System eh nicht. War im Laden in Koblenz bestellen. Da stand im PC, dass 15 Exemplare vorhanden wären (schwarz, M). Davon nur eins oder zwei vorreserviert.
Verkäufer sagte: "Dann kann das eigentlich nicht so lange dauern; leichte Verzögerungen gibt es schonmal, aber...".

Viel Glück euch allen.


----------



## 3li9 (15. Januar 2009)

hätte ich nicht angerufen würde ich immer noch warten...
die sind zu schön um den leuten dann ne mail zu schicken was ja das mindeste ist... wenigstens gabs versandkosten um sonst jaaa jetzt lohnt es sich echt zu warten ich finds irgendwie unseriös aber naja hoffe wenigstens das bike taugt was... tja dan werd ich das bike ja erst mal sehen wenn ich aus der mission zurück bin und das ist ende juli echt toll...



Mfg 3li9


----------



## simdiem (15. Januar 2009)

^^ ich hatte 16 wochen auf mein Rad gewartet! Ich wünsche sowas keinem von euch! Viel Glück und schnelle Lieferung.

Gruß Simon


----------



## 3li9 (15. Januar 2009)

hab am 9.dezember 2008 bestellt bis zur kw 15 also mitte april sinds ja nur 18 wochen... oh mein gott... autos komen schneller... wie können die sowas rechtfärtigen?


Mfg 3li9


----------



## Gelaenderadler (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

seit der Umstellung ihres Systems ist es bei Canyon in der Tat seltsam geworden. Mein Nerve XC ging letztes Jahr sehr schnell (innerhalb von 3 Wochen im Mai). Im Herbst habe ich dann Schaltaugen bei den Canyonisten bestellt, die trotz 3maligen Nachfragens nie bei mir angekommen sind. Da Koblenz für mich um die Ecke ist und ich eine Engelsgeduld habe, habe ich mir die Schaltaugen direkt im Shop geholt.
Vorletzte Woche habe ich ein Torque ES 7 bestellt und freue mich einfach, wenn es noch dieses Jahr kommt . LT wäre angeblich 23.02. Wenn man in den Kalender schaut, sieht man, dass in dieser Woche Rosenmontag ist. Und in der Woche baut bei den komischen Rheinländern eh keiner mein Tork zusammen 

Der Gelaenderadler


----------



## hoernche99 (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
setz mich auch mal n paar Wochen zu euch. War vorhin im Shop und hab auch das Torque 9.0 in schwarz/M bestellt. Liefertermin wurde mir im Shop der 6.April genannt. Jetzt schau ich grad auf die Rechnung und da steht was von 20.April 
Das wird ganz schön knapp fürs Bikefestival am Gardasee.

Laut Aussage des Verkäufers kommt es am 23.März in den Shop und wird dann bis 6.April fertig gestellt. 

War diesmal aber ein netter Verkäufer mit Ahnung.

Drück euch auch die Daumen.

Gruß


----------



## klemmei (16. Januar 2009)

3li9 schrieb:


> pfff so eine sch***** hab gerade mit canyon telefoniert mein bike ein Torque FR9.0 in schwarz weiss in grösse M ist erst in kw 15 lieferbar geplanter termin war der 12 januar genial nee...





na prima!!! die haben also leider doch nichts aus dem letzten jahr gelernt?! 
mein frx9.0 sollte auch am 12.1. kommen! da es ja ziemlich baugleich zum fr9.0 ist, ahne ich schlimmes! 

wäre denn ein liefertermin um die 15.kw ein grund um vom "vertrag" zurückzutreten?! immerhin hat ja ein vertragspartner seinen teil nicht erfüllt... 
was mich außerdem verzückt ist, dass ich nie wieder ne mail von canyon bekommen habe. keinen newsletter (für den ich mich aufgrund der systemumstellung zweimal anmelden musste) und nichts wegen der anstehenden lieferung oder nun lieferverzögerung!

ich hoffe nur, ich werde meine entscheidung, für ein canyon-bike, nicht bereuen...!



gute n8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jambolaja (16. Januar 2009)

Hey,
habe meine Bestellung gestern storniert.
Denke dass sollte kein Problem sein, solange man nichts Unterschrieben hat.

Gruß


----------



## knuspi (16. Januar 2009)

Die Bestellung sollte man bis kurz vor der Auslieferung noch stornieren können. Hast also noch Zeit 

Dass man da nicht mal benachrichtigt wird finde ich schon frech. Sowas erfährt man immer erst, nachdem man dort angerufen hat.

Den Newsletter musste ich übrigens auch mittlerweile schon 3x bestellen. Die Adressen sind wohl bei der Systemumstellung verloren gegangen. Den bestellten Katalog habe ich auch nie erhalten. Hat den jemand von euch bekommen?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (16. Januar 2009)

Ja, den bestellten Katalog habe ich gestern erhalten . Leider warte ich aber immer noch auf mein Torque FR8, Liefertermin 06.01.09 .
Soll aber in jedem Fall diese Woche noch rausgehen .

Melde mich natürlich sofort (aus dem Wartezimmer ab), wenns angekommen ist .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Januar 2009)

klemmei schrieb:


> na prima!!! die haben also leider doch nichts aus dem letzten jahr gelernt?!
> mein frx9.0 sollte auch am 12.1. kommen! da es ja ziemlich baugleich zum fr9.0 ist, ahne ich schlimmes!
> 
> wäre denn ein liefertermin um die 15.kw ein grund um vom "vertrag" zurückzutreten?! immerhin hat ja ein vertragspartner seinen teil nicht erfüllt...
> ...



du verwechselt das torque fr9 mit dem frx9. also mal nicht den kopf in den sand stecken


----------



## Langley (16. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich was Ihr im Januar/Februar mit dem FRX wollt ? Selbst die Eisbuden zum posen haben noch zu.



Erzählt mal warum die Weltuntergeht wenn das traumhaft schöne FRX (Ltd) erst im März kommt.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Januar 2009)

also ich hätte kein problem bei dem jetzigen wetter die sau rauszulassen.


----------



## speedhuem (16. Januar 2009)

Hi.
Ich glaub, es ist nicht immer unbedingt der verspätete Termin der nervt, sondern der geringe Informationsaustausch.
Man kennt das doch. Das Bike wurde bestellt und man freut sich wie ein kleines Kind. LT ist gekommen und nichts passiert. Da ist eine email von Canyon sicher nicht zu viel verlangt mit dem Grund der Verspätung. Kann ja sein, dass es gar nicht direkt an Canyon liegt, sondern an einem Zulieferer.

Ich für meinen Teil werde am 23.01. mal anrufen und fragen, ob der 26.01. eingehalten werden kann. Wenn dem so ist: halleluja. Halber Tag frei genommen und gerade nach Ko gefahren.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## messerclub-illi (16. Januar 2009)

Hola,
hab gerade mal bei Canyon angerufen da mein Lila FR8 ja seit Montag im Keller stehn sollte....  folgende Statements:

FR08 zusammengebastelt diese Woche (k.a. ob alle (2 ) Farben)
Versand werden sie Anfang naechster Woche...also sollte naechste Woche ankommen

Email benachrichtigung laesst das neue System nicht bzw noch nicht zu.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Januar 2009)

dann betrifft das wohl beide farben, da ich die gleiche aussage erhalten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (16. Januar 2009)

oder nur schwarz da er vielleicht meine Farbe uebersah


----------



## Jambolaja (16. Januar 2009)

@Langley 
Wüste einiges was Ich mit dem Teil angestellt hätte.
Der hauptsälichste grund ist dass Ich den Bike Urlaub im April gebucht habe und so wie Ich Canyon einschätze das bike immer noch nicht da ist. 
Werde mir heute mein Demo 8 abholen "freu" 

Gruss jambo


----------



## Langley (16. Januar 2009)

Gegen das Demo ist nix einzuwenden, aber das 8er hat nur den DHX 4er, und der der kann niemals mit dem 5er mithalten.

Die Gabel ist jedenfalls top!

Take care !

Langley

P.S. Haette Canyon keine Doppelbruecke angeboten waere es bei uns das Trek Session 88 DH geworden


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Januar 2009)

du teilst dir das rad mit deinem mann, richtig? wie macht ihr das eigentlich in whistler? einer fährt, der andere wartet unten am lift und ihr wechselt euch ab? ändert ihr dann jedesmal gabel-/dämpfersetup?


----------



## Runningblacky (16. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal - sind die Dinger wirklich so toll dass man dem Hersteller alles verzeiht?
Es kann immer mal zu langen LZ kommen. Fertigungsprobleme, Schiff geht unter, Container geklaut, gesteigerter Bestelleingang, Mitarbeiter fallen aus usw....... Aber das ist bei Canyon ja wohl jedes Jahr so!!!
Und ihr sitzt vorm PC und beömmelt euch, wer die längsten Lieferzeiten hat. Gehts noch!!!!
Ich habe mittlerweile mit dem MTB wenig am Hut, bin mehr RR-Fahrer geworden. Ein Kumpel hat zwei Tage nach Freischaltung der HP (Ende November) einen 58er Alu RR-Rahmen bestellt. Also absoluter Standard, 08/15, DAS Volumenmodell schlechthin. Zugesagter Liefertermin Mitte Dezember. Wurde auf Mitte März korrigiert - nach mehrmaligem Mail/Telefongesprächen.
Unglaublich. Wie gesagt - kann mal vorkommen. Aber jedes Jahr? Und für die 800,-- die der Rahmen kosten bekomme ich überall was. Was ist nur so toll an Canyon. Ich verstehs nicht!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Januar 2009)

der preis der komplettbikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (16. Januar 2009)

@Mettwurst

Genau so wirds gemacht. Wir schleppen die Getraenke nicht mit, einer macht immer das Basislager und quatscht mit Freunden.

Und ehrlich: 20 Minuten Pause nach nem Run tun gut, an den ersten Abenden jeden Sommer kann ich im Whistler brewhouse das Glas nicht ruhig halten. Von dem Geruckel am Lenker zappeln die Arme....
Da erhoff ich mir schon was von den ergons.

Bei den Coils ist die Frage nach dem Setup absolut berechtigt.

Wir sind schon in unterschiedlichen Gewichtsklassen unterwegs. Der DHX bleibt im Standard, der Fuchs vorne bekommt vermutlich die grüne Feder ( sind den 40er noch nie gefahren). Bislang haben wir ja jahrelang auf Leihbikes gecruised ( 888er Gabel), die werden ja auch nicht coil maessig angepasst. Ich leg durch Rüstung noch Gewicht zu, das wird passen.

Gibt ja auch paar Raeder an den foxys zu drehen.

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Langley (16. Januar 2009)

Runningblacky schrieb:


> Sagt mal - sind die Dinger wirklich so toll dass man dem Hersteller alles verzeiht?
> Es kann immer mal zu langen LZ kommen. Fertigungsprobleme, Schiff geht unter, Container geklaut, gesteigerter Bestelleingang, Mitarbeiter fallen aus usw....... Aber das ist bei Canyon ja wohl jedes Jahr so!!!
> Und ihr sitzt vorm PC und beÃ¶mmelt euch, wer die lÃ¤ngsten Lieferzeiten hat. Gehts noch!!!!
> Ich habe mittlerweile mit dem MTB wenig am Hut, bin mehr RR-Fahrer geworden. Ein Kumpel hat zwei Tage nach Freischaltung der HP (Ende November) einen 58er Alu RR-Rahmen bestellt. Also absoluter Standard, 08/15, DAS Volumenmodell schlechthin. Zugesagter Liefertermin Mitte Dezember. Wurde auf Mitte MÃ¤rz korrigiert - nach mehrmaligem Mail/TelefongesprÃ¤chen.
> Unglaublich. Wie gesagt - kann mal vorkommen. Aber jedes Jahr? Und fÃ¼r die 800,-- die der Rahmen kosten bekomme ich Ã¼berall was. Was ist nur so toll an Canyon. Ich verstehs nicht!



Weil wir an die Teile die wir wollen: Bremsen, Felgen, DÃ¤mpfer und Gabel, Saint Schaltung love einzeln nichtmal ansatzweise da rankommen wo wir bei Canyon ein cooles Fertigbike fuer bekommen. Deshalb!
Das Frx Ltd. kostet bei jedem anderen (sogar "meinen" Norcos) mindestens 1000â¬ mehr.

Und uns ist es egal, wann es kommt - ist ja eh ein spezielles Spielzeug.Solange es draussen kÃ¤lter ist als das Bier das wir trinken fahren wir aber auch mit den ES nirgendwo hin - brrrr.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Jambolaja (16. Januar 2009)

Des Trek ist auf jeden Fall der Oberburner,
aber im Vergleich merkt man dann doch dass die Canyon bikes im Vergleich 
tierisch günstig sind, das Trek kostet ne Stange mehr Kohle.

Denke durch den ausgereiften Hinterbau des Demos wird der Unterscheid zum DHX nicht Spürbar sein. Sondern im Gegenteil.
Ansonsten gibt es im Winter einen 5er.
"Was kostet die Welt, wann wird se geliefert???"

Also ich bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem FRX ltd ist schon Geil.
Aber die Blöden Wartezeiten immer.

Gruß


----------



## klemmei (16. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du verwechselt das torque fr9 mit dem frx9. also mal nicht den kopf in den sand stecken



nein. der rahmen des fr9.0 und des frx9.0 ist doch bis auf den dämpfer und teils der hinterbau ziemlich baugleich?! 

@Langley

ich bin kein schönwetter-fahrer und kaufe mir das bike nicht zum posen! habe seit ende oktober keinen fahrbaren untersatz mehr...und das ist schon ziemlich bitter!

@knuspi

den katalog hatte ich ganz vergessen, den hatte ich mir auch bestellt! im november glaub ich...


----------



## Langley (16. Januar 2009)

Ok, aber zum Rumfahren nimmt man doch kein FRX ? 

Torque ES oder so ja, aber FRX ist doch ein reines Sportgeraet für bergab. Ich haette nicht erwartet, das jmd. da auch so mit faehrt, weil er eben nur das eine Bike hat.

Naja, sorry, habe mich geirrt.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Januar 2009)

sorry, habe ich geirrt. dachte du wartest auf das ltd.

aber trotzdem sind die doch bis auf bremsen, laufräder und lenker komplett unterschiedlich. wer weiß an welchem teil es beim fr 9 liegt?


----------



## klemmei (16. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Ok, aber zum Rumfahren nimmt man doch kein FRX ?
> 
> Torque ES oder so ja, aber FRX ist doch ein reines Sportgeraet für bergab. Ich haette nicht erwartet, das jmd. da auch so mit faehrt, weil er eben nur das eine Bike hat.



ja okay! ich habe mich da sehr unglücklich ausgedrückt! 

natürlich nehme ich ein frx nicht zum bummeln! für die stadt wäre mir das sicher zu anstrengend. da setzte ich mich lieber schnell ins auto oder gehe zu fuss. 
mir ging es einzig um mein fehlendes sportgerät. ich war nun bald schon 3 monate nicht mehr biken!  ...und wie schon geschrieben, mich schrecken die derzeitigen temperaturen nicht ab! (außer letzte woche!)

@Mettwurst82

ich hab mich so genau nicht mit dem fr 9.0 beschäftigt. bin da nur oberflächlich nach der optik gegangen.


----------



## Flippo77 (16. Januar 2009)

Ich raff's echt nicht, wie bei Canyon geplant wird. Die Lieferzeiten ändern sich mittlerweile täglich. FR9 vor 2 Tagen KW6, gestern dann der Hammer KW15, jetzt steht es wieder auf KW8???... 
Auskunft der Hotline von eben grade: Das FR9 kommt wahrscheinlich doch noch Anfang Februar (also KW6). 

Ich geb dem speedhuem recht. Vor allem die beschissene Informationspolitik von Canyon nervt. Wenn man nicht ständig nachfragt bekommt man rein gar nichts mit. Das wochenlange warten ginge ja noch, wenn man sich wenigsten halbwegs auf den Termin verlassen könnte.


----------



## 3li9 (16. Januar 2009)

jop das stimmt wenn die teile nicht komen können die ja auch nix machen, ausser den leuten sagen was sache ist...

Mfg 3li9


----------



## anulu (16. Januar 2009)

Letzten Sonntag en Torque ES 7 bestellt un die Woche die Bestellbestätigung bekomme  Geplanter Liefertermin 23.02... geil freu  kanns nich abwarten^^ nur kagge das ich zu dem Zeitpunkt 2 Wochen nich dahem bin -.- aba egal die Freude is dann noch größer auf daheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedhuem (16. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank 
Scheint ja eine richtige Lotterie zu geben.
Wie gesagt...Mitte Ende nächster Woche werde ich das erste Mal nachfragen, ob Mo in einer Woche realistisch ist.
Bin jetzt schon so gespannt.

Hoffentlich hoffentlich hoffentlich...sonst !!!

Grüße
speeduem


----------



## 3li9 (16. Januar 2009)

@speedhuem

dan sag uns bescheid, würd mich nämlich intressieren...
danke


Mfg 3li9


----------



## Endurance (16. Januar 2009)

Also ich für meinen Teil bin stinksauer. Bestellt sobald Bestellung möglich war. Dann letzte Woche nachgefragt ob auch am 12.01 geliefert werden kann (Aussage ja). Danach das Geld überwiesen und nun Funkstille - d.h. Geld weg kein Rad da. Das finde ich vorsichtig formuliert nicht sehr kundennah - aber ich hätte es aus den jahren davor besser wissen sollen.
Rad Torque FR9 Size M.


----------



## Flippo77 (16. Januar 2009)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Bin auch ziemlich sauer. Bei den windigen Lieferversprechen von Canyon empfiehlt es sich auf jeden Fall per Nachnahme zu bestellen...


----------



## Pamparius (16. Januar 2009)

Moin,

nach monatelangem Gegrübel bin ich jetzt fast so weit, ein Nerve XC 8.0, schwarz, Größe L zu bestellen. Die Homepage nennt als Liefertermin KW 12. Hat vielleicht irgendjemand kürzlich so ein Teil bestellt und kann sagen ob es bei diesem Datum bleibt? Danke!


----------



## speedhuem (17. Januar 2009)

@Pamparius

Tja...nachdem was man bisher über die Liefertermine und deren Einhaltung gehört hat, würde ich sagen sind das nur ganz grobe Richtwerte. Ich darf mir noch kein eigenes Urteil erlauben, da mein LT noch aussteht. Man kann nur das Beste hoffen.
Aber wenn man sich einmal in das jeweilige Bike verguckt hat...dann wartet man auch ein "Wenig", wie hier diverse Leute zur Genüge zu berichten wissen .

Kennt denn überhaupt jemand eine Person, bei der bei Canyon alles reibungslos und fristgerecht über die Bühne gelaufen ist???

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Canyon Fahrer,

habe seit letztem Jahr wieder das Radfahren entdeckt und erst mit meinem alten Rennrad angefangen.(Früher im Verein und so...)
Bin dann aber neugierig auf`s Mountainbiking geworden,weil ich vor Jahren auch schon mal mit Freunden gefahren bin.
Habe online das Nerve bestellt(am 3.1.) und Liefertermin ist der 16.März.Noch ganz schön lange


----------



## mountain 31 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Wenn´s um sein liebstes Hobby geht dann reagiert man natürlich immer sehr emotional, und beim Mountainbiken kann man auf verdammt viel verzichten aber halt nicht aufs Bike.

Aber ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon (bisher Rennrad) gemacht und mich deshalb und aus einer Reihe anderer Gründe fürs Nerve AM 8.0 entschieden.

Hab auch jetzt die Bestellbestätigung erhalten und entsprach auch voll der tel. und online - Auskunft. LT: 11.KW



Viel spaß mit euren neuen Bikes!!!
Wir haben uns schließlich für wirklich gute Biketechnik entschieden!
marco



P.S.: Hallo Herr Staab, ich bin auch bereit weitere Beiträge dieser Art zu posten wenn Sie mir noch die XTR-Pedale an mein AM schrauben sind wir doch beide Glücklich.


----------



## bbkhacki (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

sind die Express-Bikes wirklich schneller lieferbar. Will mir vlt ein GC AL 7.0 in Traffic White holen. Laut System innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar...

Was heißt das jetzt? 7 Tage? oder doch 70? ~~

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (17. Januar 2009)

Die Express Bikes sind vorraetig, Frage von wenigen Tagen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## bbkhacki (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

danke soweit. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom GC AL 6.0 aufs 7.0. 

Denke das 6er ist für den Preis ganz ordentlich ausgestattet und die SRAM Komponenten befinden sich doch fast auf XT Niveau oder?

LG


----------



## hoernche99 (18. Januar 2009)

Hey Flippo,
wann hast du denn bestellt. Steht das wirklich auf der Canyon Homepage, daß es jetzt doch KW 6 geliefert wird und nicht mehr KW 15?
Bei mir funzt die Lieferzeitanzeige leider im Moment auf der Seite nicht. 

Besteht doch noch Hoffnung

Funzt bei euch die Anzeige der Lieferzeit?

Gruß


----------



## Flippo77 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich hab am 12.12.08 bestellt. Auf der HP steht momentan die KW8, aber telefonisch hieß es, dass es Anfang bis Mitte Februar werden könnte.

Hoffnung besteht also schon, die Frage ist ob sie berechtigt ist... 

Die Lieferzeitanzeige hat auch bei mir regelmäßig Aussetzer, aber die meiste Zeit fuktioniert sie.

Grüße


----------



## mibooo (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach vielen Recherchen, auch ich diesem Forum, ist aus ca.7 möglichen Bikes eines übrig geblieben -> Grand Canyon CF 8.0

Bestellt am Montag, vorraussichtlicher Leifertermin 13.4. KW16. Wird also (hoffentlich) mein Ostergeschenk an mich selbst 

Hab per Nachnahme bestellt. Da ich noch nie bei Canyon bestellt habe, bin ich mal gespannt ob alles reibungslos läuft.

Bei der telefonischen Bestellung hab ich vermisst, dass der "Call Agent" die zusätzlichen Kosten für den Bike Guard und den Versand nicht erwähnt hat. Hab mich zwar vorher über diese Kosten informiert, aber ich finde bei der telefonischen Bestellung sollte man erwähnen, dass diese Kosten zusätzlich dazukommen.

Schönen Sonntag
Mibo


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (18. Januar 2009)

Pi Mal Daumen schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Fahrer,
> 
> habe seit letztem Jahr wieder das Radfahren entdeckt und erst mit meinem alten Rennrad angefangen.(Früher im Verein und so...)
> Bin dann aber neugierig auf`s Mountainbiking geworden,weil ich vor Jahren auch schon mal mit Freunden gefahren bin.
> Habe online das Nerve bestellt(am 3.1.) und Liefertermin ist der 16.März.Noch ganz schön lange



Hi 

Ich bin auch Mülheimer. Gut, ich wohne jetzt in Duisburg, aber bin 22 Jahre in MH aufgewachsen.
Habe mir auch ein Nerve bestellt, das 6.0. 
Vielleicht können wir ja bald mal eine Runde durch den Uhlenhorst fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dämo (18. Januar 2009)

hi,
habe mir an silvester ein GC 6.0 Al in traffic white bestellt, und musste nur bis zum 16.1.09 warten obwohl der geplante Liefertermin der 23.1.09 war.
Mich hat nur gestört, dass ich erst nach einer woche den liefertermin bekommen hatte, und auf meine emailanfrage nach dem liefertermin erst am tag der lieferung geantwortet wurde.
Aber ist echt ein tolles bike, und es kann nicht immer alles perfekt laufen.

LG 
dämo


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. Januar 2009)

hat schon irgendjemand ein FRX LTD bei sich daheim stehen? Man ich hoffe nur, dass die diesmal pünktlich sind sonst bin ich weg und muss die Kiste stornieren. BITTE NICHT!


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (18. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin auch Mülheimer. Gut, ich wohne jetzt in Duisburg, aber bin 22 Jahre in MH aufgewachsen.
> Habe mir auch ein Nerve bestellt, das 6.0.
> Vielleicht können wir ja bald mal eine Runde durch den Uhlenhorst fahren!


Jo ,hört sich gut an. Werde dich mal auf meine Kontaktliste setzen.
Bis bald mal.


----------



## excalibur7706 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle Wartenden,

habe am 28.11.08 ein Torque FR 8.0 in Größe M (black) bestellt.
Geplanter Termin ist, oder besser gesagt war 12.01.09.

Erst hieß es am 14.01, dann am 16.01., schließlich 19.01. und als ich heute angerufen habe um 16 Uhr kam die Aussage so in 2-3 Wochen spätestens sollte ich das Bike haben.

Komisch auf der Homepage gibt es dieses Bike als Express-Bike!

Die Geschichte erinnert mich langsam an meine Bestellung aus dem Sparbuch, 3 Wochen lang hieß es das Bike kommt morgen und dann haben Sie es einem anderen verkauft.

Nervig!!!


----------



## User85319 (19. Januar 2009)

Tach

hab Post bekommen. Torque ES 9.0: geplanter Liefertermin 02. Februar 2009.

Hab extra so früh bestellt mit der Erwartung, das ganze zieht sich bis in den März oder noch später ^^

Naja kann ma nix machen


----------



## marcy2 (19. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich habe mir jetzt nach längerem Überlegen ein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0W bestellt, da ich meinen Fuhrpark gerne um ein Fully erweitern möchte. 
Heute kommt auch eine Bestellbestätigung für KW11. 

Aber, ich bin mir sicher das Bike in Größe XS bestellt zu haben. Auf der Bestellbestätigung steht Größe S. Ok, laut PPS wäre es Größe S, aber die Oberrohrlänge ist mir definitiv zu lange. Meine Bikes sind alle höchstens 550- 560mm lang. Ich will nun auch nicht einen zu kurzen Vorbau montieren, sollte mind 90mm haben. Und das passt perfekt. Ich fahre schon sehr sportlich und ich finde nicht, daß ich zu kompakt auf dem Rad sitze. 

Naja, habe eben eine Mail geschickt, daß die das ändern. Machen die bei Canyon eigentlich, was sie wollen? Ich werde ja wohl am besten wissen, was mir passt. Oder sind Größen XS noch gar nicht lieferbar?

marcy


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Januar 2009)

hört sich sehr danach an, dass Canyon hier eigenmächtig die Rahmengröße geändert hat. Man muss ja beim bestellen die PPS Daten angeben. Eine Rückfrage bei dir wär schon nicht ganz unhöflich gewesen.  Bist du dir denn 100% sicher, dass S nicht passt?


----------



## klemmei (19. Januar 2009)

moin, 

ich hatte heute einen umschlag, von canyon, im briefkasten.

zeitgleich einen dramatisch erhöten puls... was könnte das sein?! der "abholschein"?! (da selbstabholer) 

nervös reiße ich den umschlag auf.....

...und was wars dann?! der 2009er katalog! toll!!!  den hatte ich ende november mal bestellt! übrigens das anschreiben war vom 9.1.09! au mann... 

langsam bekomme ich echt nen hals! der liefertermin für das frx 9.0 ist nun auf der canyon-homepage für die 12.kw (ab 16.3.09) datiert. schön, dass canyon mir sowas nicht mal schnell per email mitteilen kann! wäre natürlich nicht erfreut gewesen, aber immerhin mal ein lebenszeichen von den jungs...!
ich warte noch max. den januar ab! wenn ich keine mail bekomme und das echt denen ihr ernst ist, mit der 12. kw, storniere ich! dann wirds eben wieder ein specialized demo! dort dauert es nur eine halbe stunde! 

warum bekommen die das denn nicht mal vernünftig auf die reihe?! jedes jahr die selbe katastrophe! irgendwann müssen die doch mal schlau daraus werden! 4 1/2 monate warten auf einen drahtesel(!?!), da ist fast jeder autohersteller schneller. so kann man sich seinen preisvorteil auch kaputt machen! sorry...

*wenn das hier jemand von canyon liest, wovon ich mal ausgehe, kann er sich gerne mal zu wort melden! *


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Januar 2009)

seh ich genauso... ich werde exakt bis zum 31.01.2009 18Uhr abends warten. Ist dann das Rad nicht bei mir, Stornierung.
Dann wirds wohl auch bei mir nen Demo.


----------



## Endurance (19. Januar 2009)

Endurance schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bin stinksauer. Bestellt sobald Bestellung möglich war. Dann letzte Woche nachgefragt ob auch am 12.01 geliefert werden kann (Aussage ja). Danach das Geld überwiesen und nun Funkstille - d.h. Geld weg kein Rad da. Das finde ich vorsichtig formuliert nicht sehr kundennah - aber ich hätte es aus den jahren davor besser wissen sollen.
> Rad Torque FR9 Size M.


Zwischenbericht: 
Meine schriftliche Anfrage wurde nicht beantwortet. Da anscheinend schon ein paar Fr ausgeliefert wurde habe ich noch Hoffnung; werde aber def. stornieren wenn bis Ende des Monats weder Rad geliefert noch fester Liefertermin geannt wurde. Und die Zinsen für mein Geld hätte ich auch gern zurück ob in Form von Naturalien oder Money ist mir wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Januar 2009)

Canyon antwortet normalerweise immer auf die Mails, jedoch dauert es normalerweise auch min. eine Woche. 
Alternative zum Demo: Trek Session 88 DH... *schwärm* aber dafür halt auch 1000Takken mehr und ne S***** Bremse.


----------



## marcy2 (20. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hört sich sehr danach an, dass Canyon hier eigenmächtig die Rahmengröße geändert hat. Man muss ja beim bestellen die PPS Daten angeben. Eine Rückfrage bei dir wär schon nicht ganz unhöflich gewesen.  Bist du dir denn 100% sicher, dass S nicht passt?



Ja, ich bin mir schon sicher. Bin zwar 166cm groß mit Schrittlänge 79. Aber ich komme mit der Oberrohrlänge nicht hin. Ich hatte schon mal ein MTB mit 570mm Oberrohrlänge und das ging nur mit 70er Vorbau. 

marcy


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Januar 2009)

Also mein Torque FR 8 in schwarz Größe L soll diese Woche fertig werden, hat man mir gerade am Telefon gesagt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt. Wär schön wenn man solchen Aussagen Glauben schenken könnte.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Januar 2009)

klemmei schrieb:


> was könnte das sein?! der "abholschein"?! (da selbstabholer)



Bekommt man vorher einen zugeschickt? Würde mich interessieren, da ich auch Selbstabholer bin und mein Bike am 26.1. zur Abholung bereit stehen müsste. Will am 31.1. nach Koblenz fahren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Januar 2009)

In der Regel bekommt man eine eMail. Die Auftragsbestätigun nehm ich mit dahin. Das hat beim letzten Mal gereicht. Wahrscheinlich muss man nur seine Kundennummer mitbringen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Januar 2009)

Die AB habe ich ja schon.
Ich will nur nicht umsonst nach Koblenz fahren. Ich denke ich ruf vorher mal an und frag, ob das Rad auch bereit steht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Januar 2009)

ja ruf ruhig an. aber wie gesagt, normalerweise kommt dann ne email in der drin steht "das rad kann abgeholt werden". auf gut glück braucht man natürlich nicht dorthin zu fahren. und die auftragsbestätigung sollst du dann beim abholen mit nehmen. ist mir klar, dass du die schon hast. die soll ja quasi nur zur authentifizierung vor ort dienen.


----------



## Jogi (20. Januar 2009)

nach nichtmal 2 Minuten Warteschleife hatte ich gerade ne ganz freundliche Dame an der Strippe, die mir gesagt hat, dass mein Torki sich gerade in der Endmontage befindet.  Dann sollte dem Abholtermin am Samstag wohl nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Huhu, ich freu mich ja soooo.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Januar 2009)

das haben die mir letzt woche auch gesagt  welches torque hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (20. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> das haben die mir letzt woche auch gesagt  welches torque hast du bestellt?



ES 9.0 in Schwarz (M)


----------



## mai26 (20. Januar 2009)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo ,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]dann nehme ich auch mal im Wartezimmer Platz.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Habe heute die Bestellbestätigung für mein AM 8.0 schwarz erhalten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Geplantes  Lieferdatum ist der 9. März 2009. Ich war lange unsicher ob 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]XC oder AM  aber jetzt freue ich mich auf mein AM . [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Mai26[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. Januar 2009)

So liebe Forengemeinde,

ich habe grade mit Canyon telefoniert, um den aktuellen Status meines Torque FR8 (Liefertermin 06.01.09) zu erfahren. So wie es aussieht wartet Cayon schon seit einigen Wochen auf die Formula Bremsen, die an dem Rad verbaut werden .
Bis heute sind die Bremsen noch nicht bei Canyon eingetroffen, was natürlich Rückwirkung auf die Montagetermine (Auftrag kann nicht kommissioniert werden) und somit auf die Liefertermine der Bikes hat .
Für alle Torque FR8 Besteller bedeutet das erst mal abwarten .
Canyon hat sich, verständlicher weise, nur auf die sehr vorsichtige Aussage eingelassen: ......die Bremsen sind laut Zulieferer versendet und das Bike sollte innerhalb der nächsten drei Wochen ausgeliefert werden können..........
Übrigens gilt das Gleiche für die FR8 Express Bikes. Auch diese sind nicht "sofort" lieferbar sondern erst, wenn die Bremsen da sind (Aussage der sehr netten und bemühten Canyon Mitarbeiterin).

Also Mädels und Jungs vor Februar wird das nichts mit unseren Bikes fürchte ich .

Egal, ich freue mich trotzdem auf das bestellte Bike (auch, wenn ich schon kaum noch Fingernägel habe) !

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## messerclub-illi (21. Januar 2009)

nur uffn Sack geht mir dabei das nur Informationen durch telefonieren kommen....und dann auch jedesmal andere.....erst hiess es sind zusmamengebaut gehen diese woche raus (letzte Woche) ....Anfang der Woche hiess es werden diese Woche zusammengebaut und gehen Ende der Woche.  Jetzt geben sie dir die Info....Bremsen fehlen......  Wenn ich jetzt gleich anrufe.. heissts bestimmt der Wachhund hat die Auftraege gefressen und wir wissen  nicht wo hin mit all den FR8  

Sauhaufen.........   es kann immer was schieflaufen aber man sollte seine Kunden informieren nicht andersrum.....

naja  wenn das hier um ist wieder 3-4 Jahre abreagieren und dann wieder nen Rad


----------



## klemmei (21. Januar 2009)

leute... ich werd bekloppt!!! 

hab heute die langersehnte email von canyon bekommen. mein frx ist fertig! 

und ich rege mich noch so auf...!


----------



## Jogi (21. Januar 2009)

Dann betrifft die Verzögerung wohl nicht die Bikes mit der "The One" Bremse, sondern "nur" die "Mega K", die nicht beikommt.

Vielleicht krieg ich ja auch noch ne Mail aus Kowwelenz diese Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkhacki (21. Januar 2009)

Servus zusammen,

ich will mir vlt das GC 6.0 oder 7.0 kaufen. Weiss nur net ob ich Rahmengröße M oder L nehmen soll.

Größe: 1,80m
Sl: 82,5cm
Torso: 64cm
Armlänge: 60cm

Das Canyon System sagt M. Was meit ihr dazu? Hat jemand ähnliche Daten und kann mir was empfehlen.

Greetz


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Januar 2009)

mir hat der typ gestern erklärt, dass die räder im werk montiert werden und dann extern gelagert werden und von da aus versendet werden. da ich abholer bin muss mein rad dann erst wieder vom externen lager ins werk gebracht werden und das soll freitag oder samstag passieren. torque fr 8


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. Januar 2009)

Wie belastbar diese ganzen Aussagen sind darüber können wir alle im Moment nur spekulieren .
Mir als Kunde geht es doch nur darum eine ehrliche Aussage zu bekommen, die auch die nächsten Tage/ Wochen noch Bestand hat bzw. so lange, bis sie aktiv von Canyon revidiert wird.
Wo ich wirklich nicht mehr mitkomme ist die Sache mit den Express Bikes. O- Ton Homepage: _*Folgende Modelle sind sofort, das bedeutet innerhalb weniger Tage, vom Lager lieferbar.*_

Wenn das stimmt, was die nette Canyon Mitarbeiterin gesagt hat, ist das, was auf der Homepage steht schon grenzwertig . Da sollte man sich an Stelle von Canyon eventuell noch mal Gedanken um das "wording" machen, um bei den Kunden keine nicht zu erfüllenden Begehrlichkeiten zu wecken.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ernsthaft überlegt habe kurzfristig auf das (sofort lieferbare,) gleiche Bike als Express Bike umzusteigen .

@ Mettwurst82: Für Dich hoffe ich natürlich, dass es so ist, wie Dir geschildert wurde und Du Dein Bike bis zum Wochenende abholen kannst. Falls es so ist fühle ich mich allerdings dann ziemlich ver*****t .

@klemmei: Hätte ich mal das FRX bestellt ! Hab lange überlegt.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## speedhuem (21. Januar 2009)

So...
...auch ich hab heute mal angerufen um nachzufragen, ob nächste Woche Mo (26.01.) realistisch ist.
Der Herr sagte, wie wohl schon dem ein oder anderen hier, dass sich die Torques zur Zeit in der Montage befinden und das es für meines (FR 9.0 schwarz M) ganz gut aussieht

Bekomme ja auch die "The One" !
Wär cool wenns klappt.

Beste Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Andi101187 (22. Januar 2009)

Oella

Ich hab auch ein FR 8 Grösse L in schwarz bestellt. Da ja anscheinend Probleme von Seiten Formula her bestehen, kann sich Canyon ja in der Zeit überlegen, wie sie den Drehmomentschlüssel in die Schweiz liefern wollen.
Da gibts nämlich auch noch markenrechtliche Probleme 

Naja lässt sich nicht viel machen ausser warten

Lg Andi


----------



## excalibur7706 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo, an alle T FR 8 Wartendenden,

heute hat mich ein sehr netter Herr von Canyon angerufen.
Die späte Auslieferung liegt/lag an zu kurzen Schaltzügen für
die großen Größen. Deshalb wurden auch alle kleineren Größen
nochmals überprüft und auf Hold gesetzt.

Mein Bike in M soll höchstwahrscheinlich morgen, spätestens
am Montag auf den Versand gehen.

Ich soll mich morgen um 18 Uhr bzgl. Trackingnummer melden.

Zum ersten Mal daß sich jemand auf meine Anfrage selbstständig meldet,
man sieht also es gibt auch sehr gute Mitarbeiter bei Canyon.

Ich hoffe nun das mein Bike morgen ausgeliefert wird,
hoffe bei euch klappts dann natürlich auch!!!

Was haltet ihr eigentlich vom Mallet 1 für das Torque,
kann man auch ausgeklickt relativ gut stehen auf den Pedalen?


Gruß

Excalibur


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Januar 2009)

jeden tag ne neue story... ich weiß nicht mehr was ich glauben soll.


----------



## Fonz! (22. Januar 2009)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Hallo, an alle T FR 8 Wartendenden,
> 
> heute hat mich ein sehr netter Herr von Canyon angerufen.
> Die späte Auslieferung liegt/lag an zu kurzen Schaltzügen für
> ...



hallo,

hab heute dort auch angerufen und ein hr. lützenkirchen von fa. canyon meinte auch das mein fr. 8.0 morgen oder spätestens montag versendet werden soll ... ich ruf morgen auch nochmals wegen tracking nr. an 

so jetzt dann erstmals 2 wochen ins land der pharaonen und am 09. feb das rad zusammenbasteln ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> jeden tag ne neue story... ich weiß nicht mehr was ich glauben soll.



Glaubt was ihr wollt  Canyon und die deutsche Bahn - für mich beide die Hauptgewinner als "Ausredenkönige" für Verspätungen 

Wer ungeduldig ist, sollte woanders kaufen


----------



## ~2radfahrer~ (22. Januar 2009)

Bei mir lief fast alles nach Plan.

Mein FRX 9.0 sollte am 12. kommen, leider hatte sich dann der Liefertermin um ein paar Tage verschoben. Doch nun habe ich das Bike schon fast eine Woche und bin vollkommen zufrieden.

Auch wenn es später gekommen wäre, hätte sich das warten voll und ganz gelohnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (22. Januar 2009)

Bei mir lief auch alles nach Plan.
Das Rad kam sogar eine Woche früher.


----------



## knuspi (22. Januar 2009)

Wo sind die ganzen Fotos?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (22. Januar 2009)

Matze was meinste, werden wir Ende nächster Woche auf unserem Canyon sitzen?


----------



## 3li9 (22. Januar 2009)

lool heute eine 2te bestätigungsmail bekomen mit neuem termin und zwar der 16te februar... geplant war anfangs der 12 januar... nur sch***** dass ich am 16ten morgens früh in ne auslandsmisson fliege für 5 monate also seh ich das bike dan erst ende juli...auaa glaub dan hol ich es ab in koblenz... 


Mfg 3li9


----------



## Tim777 (22. Januar 2009)

Gestern bestellt, soll schon Mitte oder Ende Februar kommen. Mal sehen, das wäre sehr schnell (finde ich).

Ach so FR 9.0 in M, raw silver.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## chrisseb (22. Januar 2009)

So ich setzt mich mal hier zu! Ich hab mir am 20.01.09 das Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 bestellt! Ich wollte mir das Bike am WE aber erst noch ma persönlich angucken. Also dann warten wir mal was! So und wenn alle ihr Bike haben machen wir dann das Nachtreffen vom "Wartezimmer 2009" und machen mal ne Tour


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

Kauft euch am besten noch ein Zweitbike (nicht von Canyon). Spätestens beim ersten Garantiefall mit Rücksendung usw sitzt ihr wieder ein paar Monate hier (ohne Canyon Bike)

Fröhliches Warten!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Januar 2009)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hatte auch schon einen größeren Garantiefall, hat genau EINEN Monat gedauert.


----------



## messerclub-illi (23. Januar 2009)

Mich trifft der Schlag.
Gucke ich heut meine Email durch und was sehe ich da mein Lila FR8 ist unterwegs seit gestern und schon fast an meinem Heimatort.....  haette ich fast nicht dran geglaubt...  (geplanter termin war der 12.1.) trifft sich gut fahr naemlich am Sonntag fuer ein Paar tage auf Urlaub dahin  und kanns dann gleich mitnehmen (hoffentlich)
Wuensche den Selbstabholern viel Glueck und drueck die Daumen das es dieses WE auch klappt (Als ich noch in Belgien lebte hatte ich das auch gemacht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (23. Januar 2009)

@messerclub-illi: Du hast es ja gut! Verstehe ich zwar nicht, weil ja die Bremse angeblich nicht geliefert wurde , aber was solls. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man wiedersprüchliche Infos bekommt. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hatte auch schon einen größeren Garantiefall, hat genau EINEN Monat gedauert.



Was hat einen Monat gedauert? Die ganze Abwicklung? 

Dann sage ich: Glück gehabt. 

Mein aktueller Fall ist nun schon 8 Wochen alt und es gibt noch nicht einmal eine Entscheidung ob es ein Garantiefall ist oder nicht. Selbst hartnäckiges Nachfragen ergibt keine Antwort, geschweige denn einen Termin wann ich das Rad wieder benutzen kann.

Dank an Canyon für die tiefe Sitzkuhle in meinem Sofa


----------



## l.o.k.i (23. Januar 2009)

hallo,

hat von euch jemand schon per Vorkasse bei Canyon gezahlt? Ich habe am 14.1 die 3000 für mein Torque überwiesen jedoch von Canyon noch keine Zahlungsbestätigung geschweige denn einen genauen Liefertermin erhalten. Auch auf eine Nachfrage vom Montag per Mail keine Antwort.
Wie war/ist das bei euch?
Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn ich jemandem so viel Geld im Voraus  überweise, erwarte ich eine Bestätigung und dass man meine Anfragen umgehend beantwortet.
Hoffe nur das alles hinhaut voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war 26.1. mal schauen

mfg


----------



## LimaBravo (23. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hatte auch schon einen größeren Garantiefall, hat genau EINEN Monat gedauert.




und genau daß ist nicht ok, so ein Garantiefall hat innerhalb einer Woche erledigt zu sein, eine so große Firma wie Canyon muß genügend Ersatzteile lagernd haben um sofort reagieren zu können, um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Die brauchen unbedingt einen Zuständigen der sich um solche dringende " Garantiefälle, Ersatzteillieferungen, ... " kümmert, der kann auch gleich Ansprechpartner für widrige Umstände sein, die anscheinend bei Canyon leider immer wieder auftreten. Würde dies meine Firma sein wäre so eine Krisenstelle längst installiert oder ich würde es selber machen.


----------



## Langley (23. Januar 2009)

LimaBravo schrieb:


> und genau daß ist nicht ok, so ein Garantiefall hat innerhalb einer Woche erledigt zu sein, eine so große Firma wie Canyon muß genügend Ersatzteile lagernd haben um sofort reagieren zu können, um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Die brauchen unbedingt einen Zuständigen der sich um solche dringende " Garantiefälle, Ersatzteillieferungen, ... " kümmert, der kann auch gleich Ansprechpartner für widrige Umstände sein, die anscheinend bei Canyon leider immer wieder auftreten. Würde dies meine Firma sein wäre so eine Krisenstelle längst installiert oder ich würde es selber machen.



Arg uebertrieben. 1 Woche schafft evtl. einer der mit Tontöpfen handelt, aber bei komplexen Produkten sind 4 Wochen ok. 8 sind definitiv zu lang, aber solange man nicht die Hintergründe kennt ist es doch albern auf den "Hetz" Zug aufzuspringen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## knuspi (23. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Matze was meinste, werden wir Ende nächster Woche auf unserem Canyon sitzen?


 
Das hoffe ich doch mal stark  Werde wohl heute oder am Montag mal anrufen und fragen, wann ich ungefähr mit der Lieferung rechnen kann. Ich fahre zufällig nächste Woche Freitag durch Koblenz. Vielleicht hole ich deshalb das Bike doch ab wenn es bis dahin fertig sein sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (23. Januar 2009)

volleybecker schrieb:


> @messerclub-illi: Du hast es ja gut! Verstehe ich zwar nicht, weil ja die Bremse angeblich nicht geliefert wurde , aber was solls. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass man wiedersprüchliche Infos bekommt. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?


Hab M bestellt....... Hoffe nur das Bremsen dran sind , naja wenn nich halb so schlimm  wer bremst verliert  und ausserdem is das Bike dann leichter (fuern Uphill)  

naja das mit den aussagen von Canyon  is ja eh lustig, wahrscheinlich wuerde dir die gleiche person 2x am tag 2 verschiedene Erklaerungen geben


----------



## speedhuem (23. Januar 2009)

@ 3li9
Tut mir echt leid für dich.
Aber wenn du im Ausland bist kannst du eh nicht mit dem neuen Hobel fahren oder? Wenn du Heim kommst ist es definitiv da und dann kanns rund gehen.
Insgesamt scheint es mit der aktuellen Torque Serie dann doch bald zu klappen. Wenn jetzt auch die 8er FRs ausgeliefert werden bei denen "mutmaßlich" die Bremse fehlte...

Viel Spaß beim weiter Hoffen und Warten 
Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## LimaBravo (23. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Arg uebertrieben. 1 Woche schafft evtl. einer der mit Tontöpfen handelt, aber bei komplexen Produkten sind 4 Wochen ok. 8 sind definitiv zu lang, aber solange man nicht die Hintergründe kennt ist es doch albern auf den "Hetz" Zug aufzuspringen.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



ich werde sich nicht aufspringen und hab bei Ersatzteillieferungen zum Glück immer sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. Schaltauge Sonntags abgerissen, Mittwoch war neues da, seitdem hab ich solche Verschleißteile auf Lager und ein Schaltauge immer dabei.
Ist z.B. ein Rahmen gerissen, kommt doch eher selten vor, innerhalb von 3 Tagen ist er bei Canyon, wird 1 Tag begutachtet und am selben oder nächsten geht der neue Rahmen raus, der wieder 3 Tag längstens Versandzeit braucht. 
Ich bestelle nicht nur fürs Hobby, hab auch beruflich mit diesen Sachen zu tun und 2 Tage Lieferzeit ist eigentlich normal und hat bei Canyon auch nie länger gedauert. Wirklich wichtig ist der firmeninterne Ablauf und der hat zu funktionieren, passt der des Beförderers nicht wird er sofort gewechselt.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich muss nach meinem letzten Telefonat mit Canyon heute noch etwas richtigstellen.
Ich bin fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, dass die am FR8 verbaute Bremse von Formula nicht geliefert wurde.

*Richtig zu stellen ist, dass nur 4, in Worten "vier", Bremsen nicht geliefert wurden. Davon war leider auch ausgerechnet genau die Bremse betroffen, die an dem von mir bestellten Fahrrad* (gepl. Liefertermin 06.01.09)* montiert werden sollte.*

Das ist ja mal ganz schönes Pech würde ich sagen.

------------Ohne Worte---------------

Markus

P. S.: Was ich wirklich nett von Canyon finde ist, dass mir eine kleine Entschädigung angeboten wurde, auch, wenn ich für eine termingerechte Lieferung noch was drauf gelegt hätte.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Arg uebertrieben. 1 Woche schafft evtl. einer der mit Tontöpfen handelt, aber bei komplexen Produkten sind 4 Wochen ok. 8 sind definitiv zu lang, aber solange man nicht die Hintergründe kennt ist es doch albern auf den "Hetz" Zug aufzuspringen.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



Die Hintergründe zu erklären, dazu genau ist Canyon ja trotz wiederholter Nachfrage eben nicht bereit! Immer nur "wir haben an die zuständige Abteilung weiter geleitet..." ohne diese konkret zu nennen, dass man die mal fragen kann. 
Und 8 erklärungs- und informationsfreie Wochen sind definitiv zuviel für eine Firma, die auch mal eine Krise überleben will
Für so ein "komplexes" Bauteil wie ein Rahmen, da fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis, sorry.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Januar 2009)

@Anfaenger64: genau einen Monat meint, dass das Radl genau einen Monat nicht bei mir war.
@LimaBravo: meine Aussage war ironisch gemeint! Natürlich fand ich die Abwicklung und Dauer zum Brechen, zumal ich das ganze Fahrrad einsenden musste. Es hätte imho gereicht mir die defekten Teile zu tauschen, einbauen konnt ich die au selber. Hätt dann vermutlich nur ne Woche gebraucht... aber Canyon war anderer Meinung.

Zur Info: gesamte Abwicklung hat gut 9Wochen gedauert. Jaja so ist das. Zweitrad kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Zweitrad kann nicht schaden.




Genau das ist keine Hetze, sondern bittere Erfahrung! 


Mani
der jetzt sein Drittrad fahrtüchtig machen muss, weil FRM keine "Amphibienfahrzeugteile" baut


----------



## M.I.G. (23. Januar 2009)

habe anfang der woche mein canyon grand canyon al 9.0 sl bestellt.
lieferdatum kw 09. freu mich schon irrsinnig drauf.


----------



## knuspi (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gerade bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt, ob der Liefertermin (26.1.) für mein XC 6.0 gehalten werden kann. Der freundlichen Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass im Moment noch die Torque ES montiert werden und erst nächste Woche mit der Montage der XC begonnen wird. Versendet werden die ersten zum Wochende.

@Sebastian: Könnte knapp werden wenn du deines am Samstag abholen willst. Ich würde zur Sicherheit am Freitag nochmal anrufen, ob deins auch wirklich fertig ist. Ich werde meins jetzt doch nicht persönlich abholen sondern mit DHL schicken lassen.


----------



## messerclub-illi (23. Januar 2009)

Ich Blindfisch. Hatte mir paar Teile bei Bike mail order bestellt und ich bekam die Trackingnummer fuer dieses Paket zu gesandt.....

Also nix FR8  fuer mich :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Januar 2009)

sorry


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (23. Januar 2009)

Also ,ich habe heute auch nochmal nachgefragt,ob der Liefertermin so bleibt und sie sagten mir, daß jetzt erst die Torque Reihe montiert werden.Und wenn ich Glück habe,wirds wohl Anfang März. Toll, ich will endlich biken !!! 
Frage mich ,warum die die XC s hintenanstehen??? 
Weß da jemand mehr?


----------



## messerclub-illi (23. Januar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> sorry




musste och lachen wo ich zuhause anrief und mein Vater meinte ja die pedalen sind da, aber nich das rad.........   dann nochmal  email gecheckt und da stand dann ploetzlich @bikemailorder.de und nicht @canyon.com

naja wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil

Reihe mich wieder hier in die Warteschlange


----------



## Deleted 125853 (23. Januar 2009)

Meine Pedale sind auch heute angekommen ! Beim Mails checken habe ich mich gestern auch schon gefreut gehabt, war dann aber wie bei messerclub-illi die Mail von bikemailorder und nicht canyon.
Welche Pedale hast Du genommen messerclub-illi?
Ich habe mir weiße NG Sports - Alien 2 CNC Pedal bestellt. Ich haffe nur das passende Fahrrad kommt auch noch .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Januar 2009)

Pi Mal Daumen schrieb:


> Also ,ich habe heute auch nochmal nachgefragt,ob der Liefertermin so bleibt und sie sagten mir, daß jetzt erst die Torque Reihe montiert werden.Und wenn ich Glück habe,wirds wohl Anfang März. Toll, ich will endlich biken !!!
> Frage mich ,warum die die XC s hintenanstehen???
> Weß da jemand mehr?



letztes jahr waren die torques als letztes dran. das erst kam ende april oder so...


----------



## macmac (23. Januar 2009)

hab ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden.....die torque´s fr - Reihe (speziell das 8er) wurde oder wird diese Woche montiert und  anfang nächster Woche ausgeliefert ??!!
Ich warte auf ein Torque FR 8 schwarz in M....als Liefertermin nannten sie mir den 28.01 , scheint dann ja diesmal wunderbar zu klappen, zumahl ich erst am 10.01 bestellt hab 

Als ich mir 2007 ein ESX-7 gekauft hab änderte Canyon gefühlte 25mal den Liefertermin....das war ne Nervenschlacht.


----------



## messerclub-illi (23. Januar 2009)

schau mal einmal guck grad mail bekommen   und siehe da!!!  Paket ging heute raus  


ich hab mir die bestellt
Pedale


----------



## excalibur7706 (23. Januar 2009)

Yuhu...
...mein Torque FR 8 ist heute gekommen. Sollte eigentlich erst heute verschickt werden, habe also garnicht damit gerechnet.

Umso größer ist die Freude!!!

Jetzt habe ich noch 3 Fragen:

1. War bei euch auch das Schaltauge nicht montiert?
2. Welche Pedale würdet ihr empfehlen Mallet 1 oder NC17 Magnesium?
3. Kann man auf den Mallet 1 auch ausgeclickt stehen?

Gruß

Der Glückliche


----------



## Fonz! (23. Januar 2009)

zu 2)wenn nc17 mag. dann nimm die welgo sind die selben und um einiges billiger gibt es bei bikemailordern z.b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Presi2k (24. Januar 2009)

Ich warte seit gestern auf ein Nerve AL 6.0 und freu mich schon abartig darauf ^^ . Als Liefertermin wurde mir der 23.02 genannt was doch echt gut ist wenn sie es einhalten.

Ich glaube ich hol das Bike ab (wohne 160km entfernt), denkt ihr das hat viele vorzüge? 

gruß


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. Januar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> @Sebastian: Könnte knapp werden wenn du deines am Samstag abholen willst. Ich würde zur Sicherheit am Freitag nochmal anrufen, ob deins auch wirklich fertig ist. Ich werde meins jetzt doch nicht persönlich abholen sondern mit DHL schicken lassen.



Stimmt, bevor ich dahin fahre, rufe ich vorher an. Rechne ja schon fest damit, das ich eine Woche später nach Koblenz fahre.


----------



## knuspi (24. Januar 2009)

Presi2k schrieb:


> Ich warte seit gestern auf ein Nerve AL 6.0 und freu mich schon abartig darauf ^^ . Als Liefertermin wurde mir der 23.02 genannt was doch echt gut ist wenn sie es einhalten.
> 
> Ich glaube ich hol das Bike ab (wohne 160km entfernt), denkt ihr das hat viele vorzüge?
> 
> gruß



Was ist denn ein Nerve AL? 

Hat schon Vorzüge wenn man es abholt. Man muss zum einen keine Versandkosten bezahlen (dafür natürlich Spritkosten) und man bekommt soweit ich weiß noch eine kleine Bike-Einführung.




Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Stimmt, bevor ich dahin fahre, rufe ich vorher an. Rechne ja schon fest damit, das ich eine Woche später nach Koblenz fahre.



Solang sich das Bike nur eine Woche verspätet ist das schon ok. Damit kann ich leben


----------



## Presi2k (24. Januar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Nerve AL? QUOTE]
> 
> Ich meine Natürlich AM ^^
> Bin halt am überlegen 300km hin zurück macht 30 sprit durch2 15 pro person.
> ...


----------



## knuspi (24. Januar 2009)

Presi2k schrieb:


> knuspi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ist denn ein Nerve AL? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Langley (24. Januar 2009)

Wir fahren auch 160 KM nach Koblenz. Ist doch schön sein Bike direkt ab "Werk" abzuholen.

Einige Tips, aus ERfahrung beim ersten Canyon:

Bei Abholung ist das Bike bereits zusammengebaut, wenn man es spontan im Karton mitnehmen moechte muss es dann erst wieder auseinandergebaut werden

Der Karton ist tatsaechlich kostenpflichtig

Im Karton laesst es sich im Kombi natuerlich easy transportieren. Ohne Schachtel macht man halt das Vorderrad raus und dann passt es schon. Wir haben halt schon eine Schachtel, die sicht gut macht sollte man das Bike mal einschicken muessen, aber das FRX nehmen wir komplett mit.
Also: Abholung hat Flair, man kann sich auch mal die Canyon Wear anschauen, aber von den Kosten her rechnet sich das wohl nicht.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (24. Januar 2009)

Bei mir sind es leider 350 km einfach. Also nur für die Abholung nach Koblenz zu fahren lohnt sich bei mir nicht


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (24. Januar 2009)

Muss man den Karton dazu kaufen? Ich bin ja immer noch skeptisch, ob ich mein Bike in meinen Golf 3 Cabrio bekomme. Will ungern offen fahren


----------



## Jogi (24. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Muss man den Karton dazu kaufen? Ich bin ja immer noch skeptisch, ob ich mein Bike in meinen Golf 3 Cabrio bekomme. Will ungern offen fahren




Deckel auf - Bike rein - Deckel zu  

Nimm halt ein paar Decken mit, dass du deine Sitze nicht versaust


----------



## Tim777 (24. Januar 2009)

excalibur7706 schrieb:


> Yuhu...
> ...mein Torque FR 8 ist heute gekommen. Sollte eigentlich erst heute verschickt werden, habe also garnicht damit gerechnet.



Was ist mit Fotos? Fände ich nett, mal was zu sehen. Grüße und herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tim777

P.S. Werde mein Torque auch abholen, will doch mal den Laden sehen und auch mal was anderes Probefahren. Habe aber auch nicht sehr weit (ca. 100 km). Wenn es klappt, mache ich mal ein paar Fotos von dem Event und stelle sie hier rein.


----------



## Endurance (24. Januar 2009)

Endurance schrieb:


> Zwischenbericht:
> Meine schriftliche Anfrage wurde nicht beantwortet. Da anscheinend schon ein paar Fr ausgeliefert wurde habe ich noch Hoffnung; werde aber def. stornieren wenn bis Ende des Monats weder Rad geliefert noch fester Liefertermin geannt wurde. Und die Zinsen für mein Geld hätte ich auch gern zurück ob in Form von Naturalien oder Money ist mir wurscht.


Es ist da Oh wunder - ich hatte wirklich nicht mehr damit gerechnet das Canyon dieses Jahr den Liefertermin so einigermaßen einhält. Ob meine Beschwerde geholfen hat wage ich zu bezweifeln - war wohl eher zufall.

Huch das Zitat ist verstümmelt es ging um ein Torque FR 9 in raw


----------



## messerclub-illi (24. Januar 2009)

bei mir war es auch komisch  hatte mich auch beschwert das so viele verschieden gruende fuer die verzögerung genannt werden/wurden.

Als Antwort bekam  ich die Gruende koennen wir Ihnen nicht nennen  aber ihr rad is raus  das is der link zum Tracken......

(steckt immernoch irgendow in der naehe von koblenz


----------



## thto (24. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch, kannst du bitte ein paar pics einstellen, würde gerne mal die farbe live sehen ?


----------



## excalibur7706 (24. Januar 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Was ist mit Fotos? Fände ich nett, mal was zu sehen. Grüße und herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tim777
> 
> P.S. Werde mein Torque auch abholen, will doch mal den Laden sehen und auch mal was anderes Probefahren. Habe aber auch nicht sehr weit (ca. 100 km). Wenn es klappt, mache ich mal ein paar Fotos von dem Event und stelle sie hier rein.



Wird erst am Dienstag zusammengebaut...
...stelle dann ein paar Bilder rein!

Gruß

Excalibur


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Januar 2009)

na dann will ich doch mal hoffen, dass ich meins auch bald mal abholen darf...


----------



## heiopei (24. Januar 2009)

Jawoll, mein FRX 9.0 ist seit Freitag bei mir! Nur hatte der Mechaniker leider keine Ahnung in welche Richtung Bremsscheiben zu montieren sind! Sonst ist aber alles in Ordnung, bis auf daß das im I-net so leuchtend aussehende grüne Eloxat der The One in der Realität ziemlich stumpf, ja fast oliv-grün rüber kommt. Da hätte man die entsprechenden Teile doch lieber golden gelassen, hätten dann auch schön zur Saint-Ausstattung gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Januar 2009)

Wir wollen Bilder sehn wir wollen Bilder sehn wir wollen wollen wollen wollen Bilder sehn...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2009)

mein fr 8 soll jetzt erst am 6.2. fertig sein... auf meine anmerkung, dass bisher aber letztes wochenende genannt wurde sagte der stammelnde mitarbeiter nur "oh ja, das kann durchaus sein, dass es auch dieses wochenden fertig wird. da fehlt nicht mehr viel. aber KEINE AHNUNG!" keine ahnung schien übrigens seine lieblingsantwort zu sein... ich hab rahmengröße L ich nehme mal an, dass die express bikes (M) im moment bevorzugt montiert werden.


----------



## up_qualing (26. Januar 2009)

Morgen Liebe Mitleidenden,

ich erzähl Euch mal mein lustiges vorhaben. Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen bei Canyon angerufen ob es nicht ginge, dass die mein FR 8 black Gr.M einfach etwas später fertig machen und verschicken. Da ich noch umziehe und es da eh noch nicht gebrauchen kann. Aber das geht auch nicht. Also keine sorgen machen absichtlich später schicken können die auch nicht. 

Wäre übrigens heut Nachmittag geliefert worden, wenn es nicht per Nachnahme gewesen wäre und ich das Geld schon per Vorkasse gezahlt hätte. Na jetzt machts noch mal ne Reis zurück und kommt wieder.
Weil den Betrag noch mal vom Konto holen wollte ich auch nicht, vorallem liegt der da nicht noch mal. Schade eigentlich...

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. Januar 2009)

ach, größe L ist jetzt auch express bike. dann kann es sich ja nur noch um tage handeln...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (26. Januar 2009)

So, ab heute soll laut AB mein Nerve XC 6.0 fertig sein. Jetzt warte ich stündlich auf meinen Abholschein.

Aber so wie es knuspi geschrieben hat wird das diese Woche wahrscheinlich eh nix.


----------



## macmac (26. Januar 2009)

bekommt man von Canyon noch bescheid daß das Bike verschickt wurde, oder steht der Paketfahrer einfach mal vor der Tür und versucht sein Glück?


----------



## speedhuem (26. Januar 2009)

Hey Leuts,
ich werde auch noch etwas im Wartezimmer dabei sein
Mein  Bike sollte heute abhol bereit sein, aber nein...ich muss mich noch was gedulden, da "einige Teile von Zulieferern noch nicht da sind". Kann dann bis Mitte Februar werden
Ich raff es einfach nicht ab, wie so eine Planung von statten gehen kann?!?

Verdammt.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## loxa789 (26. Januar 2009)

ich nehme an canyon hat just in time verträge und wenn dich da ein zulieferer hängen lässt und sei es nur um ein paar tage verschiebt sich alles nach hinten und die ganze planung ist für die katz.


----------



## speedhuem (26. Januar 2009)

Hi.
Klar. Das ist ja auch heute normal, aber es ist doch wirklich ärgerlich. Anscheinend ist es ja nicht das erste Mal...
Und letzte Woche am Tel sagten sie "wird nächste Woche klar gehen"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi101187 (26. Januar 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> bekommt man von Canyon noch bescheid daß das Bike verschickt wurde, oder steht der Paketfahrer einfach mal vor der Tür und versucht sein Glück?



Würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## heiopei (26. Januar 2009)

Bei mir gab es kein Bescheid, da stand der Postmensch plötzlich einfach so da...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. Januar 2009)

Liefertermin war heute... gekommen ist nix. Au keine Mail.


----------



## Jan K (26. Januar 2009)

so wars bei mir auch letzten montag, liefertermin war der 19.1.  gekommen is nix, und auch auf meine frage was da los is am mittwoch, immer noch nix!

saftladen!


greetz

jan


ps:  hallo forum


----------



## publicenemy (26. Januar 2009)

bin ich glücklich das ich kein canyon gekauft hab^^


----------



## Cortezsi (27. Januar 2009)

macmac schrieb:


> bekommt man von Canyon noch bescheid daß das Bike verschickt wurde, oder steht der Paketfahrer einfach mal vor der Tür und versucht sein Glück?



Bei mir stand er auf einmal vor der Tür.
Ich habe ca. eine Woche davor eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen, mit dem Hinweis, daß in 2 Wochen geliefert wird.
Das Rad kam aber schon nach einer Woche, zum Glück hatte ich das Geld schon parat für die Nachnahme.

Kurz:
Keine Mail udrgl. von Canyon, daß versendet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Januar 2009)

Naja... keine Mail vorm Versand. Das lässt hoffen, dass es doch noch diese Woche hier aufschlägt.


----------



## Lemmeob (27. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Naja... keine Mail vorm Versand. Das lässt hoffen, dass es doch noch diese Woche hier aufschlägt.



Ok dann sollte ich auch mal das Geld von der Bank holen.

Hab am 29.11 ein Nerve XC 5.0 in M und Schwarz bestellt.
Sollte auch am 26.01 kommen.


----------



## messerclub-illi (27. Januar 2009)

Tra li tra la mein FR8 ist da.
Kam heute überraschender weise.....weil das doofe dhl trk es immernoch in 70km Entfernung anzeigte.



Zum Thema keine  info von canyon ...... ich hatte ne "beschwerde" geschrieben ( wollte wissen warum soviele  verschiedene ausreden)  als Antwort bekam ich meine Paketnummer


----------



## Lawbringer (27. Januar 2009)

Freu mich für jeden, der sein Bike schon bekommen hat 

was ist mit Fotos? Los her damit ;-)

Hat jemand schon ein Nerve AM bekommen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Januar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> Tra li tra la mein FR8 ist da.
> Kam heute überraschender weise.....weil das doofe dhl trk es immernoch in 70km Entfernung anzeigte.
> 
> 
> ...




wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## messerclub-illi (27. Januar 2009)

am 4.12.  war das.....
drücke allen die ihr Rad noch nicht bekommen haben, das es mit möglichst geringen verzögerungen, besser garkeinen, geliefert wird.

Ach ja das FR8  is in Lila


----------



## Presi2k (27. Januar 2009)

Auf gehts ans warten für en Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in einem wunderschönen Grün 

Liefertermin ist Anfang März ma gucken was dabei rauskommt.

gruß


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (27. Januar 2009)

Hat schon jemand ein schwarzes Nerve XC 6.0 abgeholt / geliefert bekommen?


----------



## Jan K (27. Januar 2009)

so ich hab heute dann doch auch mal angerufen.

Die Dame am Telefon, wo ich sogar ohne Warteschlange gleich durchkam, war eigntlich recht nett. Sie fragte nach meiner Kundennummer usw und sah nach was da los war, wieso es nicht schon vor mehr als einer Woche da war. Naja........sie sagte mir dann es seien so viele Aufträge eingegangen, dass es Verzögerungen gebe und ich mich wohl noch etwas gedulden müsse. Aber wann das Fahrrad denn ankommen wird konnte sie mir nicht sagenl.  Erst nachdem ich ihr sagte, dass das Fahrrad eigntlich nächstes Wochenende mit einem schon gebuchten Flug mit solle sagte sie, "Na, das ist natürlich etwas anderes"...........das heißt im normalfall ist es denen wohl egal...........

Naja, sie sagte sie werde sich erkundigen und mich zurückrufen..........5 minuten später klingelte sogar wirklich das Telefon....leider keine tollen Nachrichten, das Fahrrad befindet sich in der Endmontage und werde wohl mitte bis ende, aber doch wohl eher Freitag mit anderen Fahrrädern zusammen verschickt. Das heißt frühestens Montag, aber eher Dienstag oder vielleicht doch eher Mittwoch sei es dann bei mir.
Naja, total bescheuert, weil das mit dem Flug sogar stimmt!

Jetzt muss ich umbuchen oder sonstwas, kein plan.....

Es geht um ein Torque ES 8.0

also falls ihr ernsthafte Infos bezüglich eines Liefertermins wollt und am Telefon abgewimmelt wurdet denkt euch irgendwas aus warum es so dringend is 

jetzt heißt es wohl wieder warten ;(


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. Januar 2009)

Heute hat mich ein Freund gefragt, ob denn mein Fahrrad gekommen sei. Ich darauf:

Die Antwort lautet: Canyon (die Übersetzung von Canyon ist Unpünktlichkeit, Desinformation, bzw. gar keine Information)

Muuuuahahahhaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2009)

mein t fr 8 kann heute abgeholt werden! um das zu erfahren musste ich natürlich anrufen... angeblich wurde mir diese info am 26. per mail mitgeteilt... gut dass der kollege am 26. nicht mehr als "keine ahnung" sagen konnte... naja, egal, hauptsache es ist fertig!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Januar 2009)

Hm, ich sollte vielleicht auch mal anrufen. Habe zwar heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Ich warte noch bis morgen Vormittag und rufe dann an.


----------



## Jan K (28. Januar 2009)

ruf gleich an,  das mit den emails kann man vergessen, hab schon zwei geschrieben, die erste vor mehr als einer woche, interessiert die nicht.
wenn du am tele bisschen druck machst erfährst du was, nicht immer das was du willst, aber immerhin ....  war bei mir auch so


greetz


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Januar 2009)

Jan K schrieb:


> ruf gleich an,  das mit den emails kann man vergessen, hab schon zwei geschrieben, die erste vor mehr als einer woche, interessiert die nicht.
> wenn du am tele bisschen druck machst erfährst du was, nicht immer das was du willst, aber immerhin ....  war bei mir auch so



Wird wohl "mal so mal so" sein.
Ich hatte einen kleinen Garantiefall und es wurde zügig alles per Mail erledigt - also ich kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## knuspi (28. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Hm, ich sollte vielleicht auch mal anrufen. Habe zwar heute morgen eine Mail geschrieben, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> Ich warte noch bis morgen Vormittag und rufe dann an.


 
Habe eben mal angerufen (frei nach dem Motto "je öfter ich anrufe desto eher bekomm ich mein bike  ). Der freundliche Mitarbeiter sagte, dass die XC noch in der Montage sind und (zumindest meins) ende der Woche rausgehen sollten. Einen genauen Termin konnte er mir nicht sagen, allerdings wollte er in der Montage nachfragen und mich zurück rufen. Bin ja mal gespannt. So langsam werde ich nervös


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Januar 2009)

Wann hast du deins bestellt?


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Wann hast du deins bestellt?



Übermorgen vor drei Tagen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Januar 2009)

Wer hat dich gefragt, du lustiges Kerlchen?


----------



## knuspi (28. Januar 2009)

@Cortezsi: Tolle Antwort ....

Habe meins direkt am Release der neuen Homepage bestellt. Weiß das genau Datum grad nicht, glaub 28.11.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (28. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Wer hat dich gefragt, du lustiges Kerlchen?



Woher soll man das wissen? Du hast ja allgemein gefragt.

Kleiner Tip: mit  @<username an den es sich richten soll> kennzeichnen


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Januar 2009)

Nö, dass muss man in Foren nicht, wenn sich ein Beitrag auf den direkt dort drüber stehenden bezieht. Klasse sind auch die Leute, die solche Beiträge dann komplett zitieren 

So, habe gerade bei Canyon angerufen. Es war ein sehr kompetenter Berater am Telefon welcher mir sagte, dass sich bei der Montage der XC 6.0 was verschoben hat. Ich soll doch am besten die E-Mail abwarten oder Freitag Nachmittag nochmal anrufen. Genaueres konnte er mir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## knuspi (28. Januar 2009)

Auf meinen Rückruf warte ich immernoch ... Naja, wird schon bis zum Wochenende versendet werden. Bei dem Wetter mag ich sowieso nicht gleich raus und das neue Fahrrad "einsalzen"


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2009)

es hat doch tatsächlich gestimmt...





bin raus...


----------



## Tim777 (28. Januar 2009)

@mettwurst 82,

sehr schön, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Größe?

Tim777


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2009)

größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedhuem (28. Januar 2009)

Es ist einfach ein so schönes Rad 
Will auch auch auch  sofort!
Viel Spaß damit und immer guten Ride 

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2009)

danke danke. werd ich haben. übrigens super drehmomentschlüssel... habe auf die schnelle ganze 4 schrauben gefunden wo er drauf passt. und für die brauch ich wirklich keinen drehmomentschlüsse... 

edit: und jetzt hab ich ihn kaputt gemacht... beim rumspielen...


----------



## Jan K (28. Januar 2009)

glückwunsch mettwurst !!
viel spass mit dem teil !

greetz

ps: hast in der wohnung schon ne probefahrt gemacht ?......siehe lampe im hintergrund


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Januar 2009)

das war der staubsauger


----------



## Jan K (28. Januar 2009)

:d


----------



## kürbis (28. Januar 2009)

mein fr 7.0 kam auch gestern aber leider mit defekter gabel 

Domain bei der das uturn nicht geht....toller scheiß


----------



## Big D (28. Januar 2009)

@Mettwurst

Schau mal nach der hinteren Bremsleitung. Ich würd die nach innen verlegen. Falls Sturtz oder so, das se dir nicht gleich abreisst.


----------



## Jogi (28. Januar 2009)

kürbis schrieb:


> mein fr 7.0 kam auch gestern aber leider mit defekter gabel
> 
> Domain bei der das uturn nicht geht....toller scheiß



genau deshalb werde ich mein Torki abholen, auch wenn ich 200 km Anreise nach Koblenz habe. Ich kann das Bike dort genau inspizieren und mir alles zeigen lassen. Ich bezahle, wenn es ok ist und ich es mitnehme.


----------



## kürbis (28. Januar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> genau deshalb werde ich mein Torki abholen, auch wenn ich 200 km Anreise nach Koblenz habe. Ich kann das Bike dort genau inspizieren und mir alles zeigen lassen. Ich bezahle, wenn es ok ist und ich es mitnehme.



ich werde mein rad einpacken und in 2 wochen bei canyon vorbeischauen. laut dem mechaniker ist es nur eine sachen von einer viertel stunde und alles funzt wieder. ist wohl ein bekanntes problem bei den neuen rock shox gabeln. trotzdem ärgerlich


----------



## thto (28. Januar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> genau deshalb werde ich mein Torki abholen, auch wenn ich 200 km Anreise nach Koblenz habe. Ich kann das Bike dort genau inspizieren und mir alles zeigen lassen. Ich bezahle, wenn es ok ist und ich es mitnehme.



dann am besten nicht samstags, da dort früher die werkstatt nicht voll besetzt war .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2009)

Big D schrieb:


> @Mettwurst
> 
> Schau mal nach der hinteren Bremsleitung. Ich würd die nach innen verlegen. Falls Sturtz oder so, das se dir nicht gleich abreisst.



danke für den tipp. werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen. wie haben das denn andere bisher gelöst? die bremsleitung war bei allen torques, die ich gestern im showroom gesehen habe so verlegt...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (29. Januar 2009)

Ich will endlich meine Abhol-Email haben...


----------



## speedhuem (29. Januar 2009)

@ Mettwurst82
Ich sehe gerade, dass du aus Mertesdorf kommst. Bei Trier?
Dann radelst du doch bestimmt auch im Weisshauswald, oder?
Mit dem neuen Gerät wird das bestimmt ein Traum...

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2009)

das gleiche habe ich dich grade per pn gefragt


----------



## Jan K (29. Januar 2009)

heute endlich meine versandbestätigung bekommen,

mir tracking nummer......leider zeigt dieses dhl trackingnet "keine daten gefunden" an

was nu ?  oder dauert das einfach ne weile bis das da im system is ?

greetz jan


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (29. Januar 2009)

Ja, das dauert ein bisschen.


----------



## knuspi (29. Januar 2009)

Jan K schrieb:


> heute endlich meine versandbestätigung bekommen,
> 
> mir tracking nummer......leider zeigt dieses dhl trackingnet "keine daten gefunden" an
> 
> ...



Hast du die Versandbestätigung auf Anfrage bekommen oder wurde sie dir einfach so zugeschickt?


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Januar 2009)

Jan K schrieb:


> heute endlich meine versandbestätigung bekommen,
> 
> mir tracking nummer......leider zeigt dieses dhl trackingnet "keine daten gefunden" an
> 
> ...




Ja, das hinkt oft 24h nach.


----------



## macmac (29. Januar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hast du die Versandbestätigung auf Anfrage bekommen oder wurde sie dir einfach so zugeschickt?



Würd mich auch mal brennend interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Januar 2009)

also meine "abhol"bestätigung ist nie angekommen obwohl sie angeblich verschickt wurde... ich würde regelmäßig anrufen oder einfach auf den postboten waren. das was für euch am einfachsten ist


----------



## Jan K (29. Januar 2009)

ich hab zwei emails geschrieben gehabt und da die seit einer woche nicht geantwortet haben hab ich am dienstag oder so nochmal angerufen. da ham se mir gesagt geht donnerstag oder freitag raus.

nach meinen erfahrungen die ich in dieser kurzen zeit mit canyon sammeln konnte denk ich irgendwie die hätten die email nicht geschickt wenn ich mich nicht so oft gemeldet hätte.

also wenn man sicher gehn will is anrufen das beste, wie mettwurst schon sagt...oder halt warten...


greetz


----------



## Terrier (29. Januar 2009)

Sooo ... dann nehm ich auch mal platz hier 

Ich muss auf mein Nerve noch bis zum 9 März warten...hoffentlich kommt das pünktlich viel länger halt ichs glaub ich nit aus


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (29. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ich will endlich meine Abhol-Email haben...


Wär schön , wenn ich eine bekommen würde, aber ich kriegs geliefert.


----------



## Big D (29. Januar 2009)

Ich reih mich auch mal in die Warteschlange ein.

Am 15.1.09 2x Torks Fr.7 L in Black bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt wann der DHL man kommt.


----------



## Pamparius (29. Januar 2009)

Ich hab Ende Januar ein Nerve XC 8.0 bestellt, voraussichtliches Lieferdatum 16. März. Hoffe es klappt dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Januar 2009)

ich hab grade die mail bekommen, dass mein rad zur abholung bereit steht... gut, dass ich es vorgestern abholen war und die mail angeblich am montag raus ist.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (30. Januar 2009)

Was ein scheiß mit den Mails. Ich rufe da nachher nochmal an, will morgen nach Koblenz fahren!


----------



## Jogi (30. Januar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Was ein scheiß mit den Mails. Ich rufe da nachher nochmal an, will morgen nach Koblenz fahren!



DITO!

vielleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (30. Januar 2009)

Auf welches Rad wartest du?

Na ja, ich rechne mir keine guten Chancen aus, mein Nerve morgen zu bekommen.


----------



## Jogi (30. Januar 2009)

Torque ES 9

laut Telefonat mit Frau L. ist das Rad schon fertig. Muss nur noch die Benachrichtigung raus. Jetzt warte ich auf nen Rückruf.


----------



## speedhuem (30. Januar 2009)

Sauber...ich werd morgen auch mal vorbei fahren, da ja in Neuwied (neben Ko) das "Festival der Curry-Wurst" stattfindet (um ein wenig Werbung zu machen).
Mal sehen, was ich gesagt bekomme. Bin gespannt. Am 26.01. sollte auch meins fertig sein.

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (30. Januar 2009)

Habe gerade nochmal bei Canyon angerufen, das Rad ist definitiv noch nicht dieses Wochenende fertig.
Matze, ich würde staunen, wenn deins schon geliefert wird.


----------



## Jogi (30. Januar 2009)

Rückruf kam  Torki ist fertig 
Danke, Frau L. 

Ich fahr morgen nach Koblenz


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (30. Januar 2009)

Du Glücklicher...
Na ja, ich fahre gleich nach ROSE zum WSV... brauche noch ein paar Klamotten.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin vorerst raus... mein FRX LTD ist fertig verpackt. Wurde aber heute nicht versendet. Somit würde es zu spät bei mir ankommen. Storniert! Ich bin stink sauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmac (30. Januar 2009)

so, ich hab´s getan...meine neugier war dann doch zu groß...ich hab bei Canyon angerufen.

am mittwoch wär der liefertermin gewesen, bike kam nicht...
na ja, dacht ich mir, frag halt mal nach.

zuerst erzählte mir der freundliche mitarbeiter die schon bekannte story von bereits montierten bikes an denen aber noch ein bauteil fehlt.
die bikes wären aber mitlerweile schon alle fertig und versendet worden! 

darauf hin sagt er, es sei ein glück das ich angerufen habe, denn meine bestellung wurde nicht automatisch nach geldeingang freigeschaltet...
heißt: wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, wär´s nie aufgefallen.

auf alle fälle hat er mir zugesichert daß das bike gleich anfang nächster Woche verschickt wird.....


----------



## Deleted 125853 (30. Januar 2009)

Hey macmac,

welche Rahmengröße? Und welche Teile haben gefehlt? Die Bremsen, die auch bei meinem gefehlt haben?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Langley (30. Januar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ich bin vorerst raus... mein FRX LTD ist fertig verpackt. Wurde aber heute nicht versendet. Somit würde es zu spät bei mir ankommen. Storniert! Ich bin stink sauer.



Zu spät wofür ? Na egal, freut sich wer anderes drueber.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MäxFäx (30. Januar 2009)

hab auch gerade eine sehr nette e-mail erhalten.

könnte mein torki schon morgen abholen 

liefertermin war eigentlich erst 9.Februar!

das überrascht mich jetzt ein ein wenig....

ich hätte gedacht das es so mitte februar kommt!

jetzt fehlt nur noch das 8.0 von meinem bruder welches schon am 22.1 kommen sollte


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. Januar 2009)

laut Aussage des sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiters geht das FRX LTD (in Sachen verkaufen) noch nicht so richtig gut. Kann gut sein, dass wenn ich wieder im Lande bin noch ne Chance hab. Aber jetzt ists mir eigentlich egal. 2 Monate drauf gefreut... und Canyon vergeigt es mal wieder.


----------



## macmac (30. Januar 2009)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Hey macmac,
> 
> welche Rahmengröße? Und welche Teile haben gefehlt? Die Bremsen, die auch bei meinem gefehlt haben?
> 
> ...



meins ist in Gr.M & schwarz....Teile hab ich nicht nachgefragt, aber wurde hier schon mal erwähnt das es anscheinend um die Bremsen handelte.

Wenn du auch schon länger auf dein Bike wartest würd ich ebenfalls mal anrufen, da es schon seit ca. 10 Tagen ein Expressbike ist dürfte es eigentlich keine Lieferzeitverzögerungen geben.


----------



## Akira (31. Januar 2009)

da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt
habe am 15.01.09 ein Torque FR 7.0 bestellt
11Tage später war es bei mir


----------



## aefjot (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setze mich mal zu euch. Hab mir am 4.12.09 in Koblenz vor Ort ein AM 6 bestellt und mache seitdem das, was die meisten von euch machen, freuen, warten und wundern. Zum Thema wundern werde ich zu gegebener Zeit hier noch mal was schreiben und versuchen, alle Eindrücke mit einfließen zu lassen. Ich werde jetzt erst mal abwarten, wie es mit dem gepl. Liefertermin, sprich Abholung, klappt, und wie das Rad überhaupt so ist. Gepl. Abholung soll am 23.2.09  sein. Eines möchte ich aber jetzt schon mal los werden. Mit Kritik wird hier sehr großzügig umgegangen, dabei sollte man doch nicht vergessen, dass wir alle freiwillig hier sitzen und jeder von uns sich vor dem Entschluss, sich ein Canyon zu bestellen, auch bei allen anderen Herstellern schlau gemacht hat. Wenn ich irgendwo ein besseres Bike für den Preis gefunden hätte, würde ich das hier nicht schreiben. Das die Liefertermine und die Kommunikationspolitik von Canyon viele zum Kopfschütteln animiert, ist ne Sache, über die man sicher diskutieren kann, aber ich glaube, dass wir alle dafür viel zu wenig Einblick in die Firmenpolitik und den Ablauf hinter den Kulissen haben. Was da wirklich im Einzelnen dahinter steckt, können wir alle nur vermuten, aber wissen tun wir nichts. Für mich ist wichtig was am Ende dabei heraus kommt und dazu gehört halt alles, vom Entschluss sich ein neues Bike anzuschaffen bis zu den ersten Fahrten mit ihm. Ich werde auf jeden Fall meine Canyon-Kauf- Geschichte hier noch mal einstellen und dabei versuchen so, objektiv wie möglich zu bleiben.   


   Gruß  aefjot​


----------



## Deleted138492 (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte mal eine kleine Frage: Weiss zufällig einer, wann die Nerve AMs gebaut werden? Das scheint ja phasenweise zu geschehen und eigentlich habe ich noch nicht mal das Geld zusammen, aber wie lange müsste ich im Sommer (sagen wir Bestellung Juli/August) auf das Rad warten (wohnhaft in Luxemburg)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedhuem (31. Januar 2009)

Hi.
Ich war heute mal in Koblenz. Fertigstellung FR 9.0 sollte wie schon geschrieben 26.01. sein. Naja. 
Heute mit einem recht pfiffigen Mitarbeiter gesprochen. Der erklärte mir, dass die Torque FR 9.0 Serie etwas zurückgestellt werden musste, da Teile bzw. ein Teil fehlte. Was das genau war hat er nicht gesagt. Auf jeden Fall würden die 9.0er nächste Woche wieder in die Montage gehen. Das würde für mich bedeuten höchst wahrscheinlich Anfang übernächste Woche...falls es ganz toll läuft evtl. auch Ende nächster Woche.
Ich richte mich mal auf Mitte übernächste Woche ein

Jedoch war der junge Mann sehr freundlich und fragte sogar ob ich denn schon Pedale hätte. Hört hört.
Da ich die schon hab sagte ich, dass ich bei der Abholung gerne die Pedale und meinen Holzfeller Vorbau montiert hätte. Das hat er anstandslos in mein Profil geschrieben!!!
Wenigstens etwas...denn "normalerweise machen sie sowas nicht". Da muss man dann für 10min Arbeit in der Werkstatt noch blechen.

Juhu.
Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Jogi (31. Januar 2009)

Bin draußen:
War heut in Koblenz und bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Torque ES 9







Weitere Bilder in der Canyon Galerie und in meinen Album


----------



## bambi.rennt (31. Januar 2009)

War nach all den Einträgen hier sehr skeptisch, habe aber dann trotzdem zugeschlagen. Hier meine positiven Erfahrungen mit Canyon:

Torque 8.0, bestellt 12.12.08, geplant 05.03.09, geliefert heute

Roadlite 7.0, bestellt 12.12.08, geplant 07.01.09, geliefert 24.12.08

Roadlite 7.0W, bestellt 12.12.08, geplant 14.01.09, geliefert 27.12.08

Besser gehts nicht!


----------



## Jan K (1. Februar 2009)

was für ein torque war das denn ?


greetz


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

war am jetzt am Freitag in Koblenz und hab mir das Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green bestellt 

LT soll der 09. März sein - freu mich schon drauf!

Ist mein erstes Fully


----------



## oldie-pilot (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo, mein neues Tfr8.0 (bestellt 07. Januar)kann bei Christel von der Post abgeholt werden (laut Sendungsverfolgung)...

dem Rest eine kurzweilige Wartezeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (2. Februar 2009)

Ich war am Freitag bei Canyon, weil ich gerade auf Koblenz auf Durchreise war. Da musste ich mir die heiligen Hallen doch mal anschauen 
Habe auch gleich nochmal nach dem Status der XC 6 Modelle gefragt. Sie waren allerdings immernoch in der Montage ... Bin mal gespannt, ob das mit der Lieferung in dieser Woche noch klappt.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (2. Februar 2009)

Ja das will ich doch mal hoffen


----------



## nova-maju (2. Februar 2009)

Am Samstag hab ich mein Torque ES 9.0 abgeholt 

Bzgl. des Liefertermins kann ich nicht klagen. Der hat bei den letzten zwei Rädern immer gepasst.


----------



## Antilles (2. Februar 2009)

naja ich schreib mich auch mal hier ins warte zimmer...
hab nämlich noch kein geld für mein rad...
desshalb hab ich mich direkt mal als aushilfs mitarbeiter, wie auf der homepage ausgeschrieben, beworben. also eig hab ich mich zwischen den jahren beworben, anfang bis mitte januar sollte ich bescheid bekommen :-( hat wohl nicht geklappt... ich geh dann die nächsten tage ma da vorbei und frag nach... ansonsten muss ich wohl doch nen anderen job suchen:-( bei canyon mehrfach die woche direkt neben "meinem" zukünftigen rad zu arbeiten wär schon ein traum :-D

mfg antilles


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

kann mal jemand der ein FR9.0 bestellt hat bestätigen, dass man für die Fox36 keine Federhärten-Anpassung ordern kann?


----------



## Jan K (2. Februar 2009)

mein rad is da, ich bin raus !

Torque ES 8.0


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. Februar 2009)

@Freeman_1982: Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß, wenn es bei meinem bestellten FR8 möglich ist bei einem FR9 auch möglich sein sollte.
Nennt sich bei mir Optitune und kostet 59,95 Euro. Die alte Feder wird dem Bike beigelegt, die neue montiert.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

genau... kenn ich auch. Stand aber bei der Bestellung des FR9.0 bei mir nicht zur Verfügung. Habs 3 mal probiert.


----------



## Langley (2. Februar 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mal jemand der ein FR9.0 bestellt hat bestätigen, dass man für die Fox36 keine Federhärten-Anpassung ordern kann?



Ich habe in der letzten Woche zwischenzeitlich auch ein FR 9.0 bestellt; jedenfalls wurde da telefonisch explicit die Optitune Option aufgenommen und es stand auch in der Auftragsbestaetigung. Aber: Im Canyon System ist das Eingangsdatum fuer die Federn teilweise der 30. Mai. Vielleicht sperren sie es deshalb intern wenn man nicht nachfragt. Meiner Meinung nach ( und auch des Beraters) kommen die Federn bestimmt frueher bei Canyon an, und unser FRX brauchen wir vor Maerz/April eh nicht..

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

klingt plausibel... naja im Notfall kann man die immer noch tauschen. Ich ruf halt mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. Februar 2009)

@Langley: Ey wie jetzt??? Auch noch nen FR9? Oder versteh ich da jetzt was falsch ? Dann könntest Du ja sogar mein Traumbike zusammenbasteln FRX LTD mit Hammerschmidt .

Ich bin neidisch Langley .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Langley (2. Februar 2009)

Nene, soviel $$$ ham wir nu auch nicht. Aber unser FRX stand ja wg. Transport kurz auf der Kippe, da hab ich halt alternativauch ein FR 9 bestellt ( war gefahrlos weil wir mit Canyon vereinbart haben egal welches Bike nicht vor Maerz abzuholen). War nur zur Sicherheit um am Ende nicht mit leeren Händen dazustehen.
Es wird also "nur" das FRX. Obs in Zukunft was mit der HS wird - we´ll check it out....

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. Februar 2009)

Des wär ma so obergoil... FRX LDT und FR mit HS. Abgefahren. 
Ein Canyon Fuhrpark sozusagen. Am besten jedes Jahr nen neuen. *träum*

Bist du gebürtig aus Vancouver? Vielleicht schaff ich es dieses Jahr auch noch hin. letztes Jahr hats nicht geklappt.


----------



## klemmei (2. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich war am Freitag bei Canyon, weil ich gerade auf Koblenz auf Durchreise war. Da musste ich mir die heiligen Hallen doch mal anschauen



ja, hübsch haben die es da...!


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. Februar 2009)

Liefertermin für mein GC AL 9.0 ist morgen der 3. Februar!
Aber bisher keine Regung von Canyon. 

Habe gerade um 18.50 Uhr bei der Hotline angerufen. Nach 18 min in der Warteschleife hat man mich dann aus der Leitung gekickt. Da Punkt! 19.00 Uhr Feierabend!

Find ich persönlich jawohl einen katastrophen Service!
Respektlos gegenüber Ihren Kunden. Habe schliesslich auch was besseres zu tun als 20 min Warteschleife um dann noch einen Fusstritt zu bekommen!

Würde am liebsten meine Bestellung stornieren!


----------



## knuspi (2. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Liefertermin für mein GC AL 9.0 ist morgen der 3. Februar!
> Aber bisher keine Regung von Canyon.
> 
> Habe gerade um 18.50 Uhr bei der Hotline angerufen. Nach 18 min in der Warteschleife hat man mich dann aus der Leitung gekickt. Da Punkt! 19.00 Uhr Feierabend!
> ...



Mein XC 6.0 sollte schon am 26.1. ankommen. Man muss halt bei Canyon (etwas) Geduld haben und sich vorher im klaren darüber sein, dass das Bike nicht zum gewünschten Liefertermin ankommt. Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (2. Februar 2009)

Habe schon ein paar Kannen Tee getrunken


----------



## LimaBravo (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

so ich setzte mich auch jetzt mal ins Wartezimmer um auf mein heute bestelltes und hoffentlich bald geliefertes Torque ES 8 in M und schwarz zu warten, ist als Express-bike lieferbar, Geld hab ich auch heute überwiesen und so kann es nicht lange dauern bis ich es hier habe.

lg


----------



## loxa789 (2. Februar 2009)

Mein Tork sollte am 07.02.09 kommen. Vorkasse da ein Österreicher. In der Auftragsbestätigung stand etwas von 3 Wochen vor Liefertermin bekomme ich eine Rechnung. denkste. 
Es kam keine Rechnung dafür stand am 29.01 das Rad vor der Türe. 

Ohne Rechnung ohne Vorkasse einfach Canyon aber vielleicht machen sie es dieses Jahr mit der Vorkasse anders. Zuerst das Rad und 3 Wochen später dann die Rechnung ausliefern. 
Ich glaube die Mitarbeiter von Canyon haben ihr neues System(SAP?) noch nicht im Griff.

Nun bleibt mir aber nur noch eins zu sagen. 
Wiedersehn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (2. Februar 2009)

na da sind wir schon 2 Österreicher, wie bitte, die haben dir das Rad ohne zu zahlen geliefert, da soll noch mal einer über C. meckern.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (2. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Liefertermin für mein GC AL 9.0 ist morgen der 3. Februar!
> Aber bisher keine Regung von Canyon.
> 
> Habe gerade um 18.50 Uhr bei der Hotline angerufen. Nach 18 min in der Warteschleife hat man mich dann aus der Leitung gekickt. Da Punkt! 19.00 Uhr Feierabend!
> ...



Mensch Markus..

Letzten Samstag um 11 Uhr bei Lidl, du glaubst es nicht.. 2 Kassen waren besetzt und die Schlangen gingen mindestens bis hinten zum Kühlregal! Also der Service bei Lidl, oder war es Aldi oder Plus.. ist einfach katastrophal! Mein Lieblingsjoghurt war auch noch ausverkauft. Obwohl ich es gewohnt bin, dass ich als König Kunde meinen Joghurt bekomme, gab es ihn einfach nicht mehr. Ich bin erschüttert.. Kriegen die denn garnix hin? Bin extra 10 Minuten hingefahren zum Lidl, ööm Aldi.. Hab ich denn nix besseres zu tun?? Also ich finde das einfach respektlos gegenüber ALLEN Kunden! Und total unprofessionell dieses ganze System!

Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit viel Geld und so.. Canyon wird sich schon nicht damit aus dem Staub machen. 
Alles wird gut


----------



## speedhuem (2. Februar 2009)

Hi.
Ich hab heute ne Email von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Rad jetzt kommissioniert wird (heißt doch in der Montage ist, oder??)!!!!!! Und spätestens in 4 Werktagen in den Versand geht. Ich bin jedoch Selbstabholer! Also...könnte evtl. noch diese Woche was werden. 
Juhu.
Das wär so fett!

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## knuspi (2. Februar 2009)

Mit kommissionieren ist eigentlich das Zusammenstellen gemeint, also eher nicht die Montage. Dein Bike sollte also eigentlich schon soweit fertig montiert sein. Wünsch dir schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## speedhuem (2. Februar 2009)

Das kann auch sein, da ja (wie erfahren) ein bestimmtes Bauteil gefehlt hat. Evt. war es quasi schon vormontiert!?!

Naja...egal...Hauptsache alles ist dran und funktionsfähig

Die Spannung steigt


----------



## macmac (2. Februar 2009)

@ speedhuem

Die gleiche Email hab ich heut auch (6 mal) gekriegt......ich denke mal am samstag sitz ich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Februar 2009)

speedhuem schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich hab heute ne Email von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Rad jetzt kommissioniert wird (heißt doch in der Montage ist, oder??)!!!!!! Und spätestens in 4 Werktagen in den Versand geht. Ich bin jedoch Selbstabholer! Also...könnte evtl. noch diese Woche was werden.
> Juhu.
> Das wär so fett!
> ...



super!  hab für sonntag übrigens den ersten testrun im weisshauswald geplant  
der "urban"-downhill am sonntag durch mertesdorf war schon mal so was von vielversprechend...


----------



## speedhuem (3. Februar 2009)

Ja das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an.
Falls ich die Karre dann schon haben sollte kann man sich das überlegen. Aber so sauber wie am Anfang bekommt man es dann nie wieder 
Evtl. bastel ich mir am Wochenende auch noch ne schöne Wandhalterung ins Treppenhaus für mein "Kleines".

Jehaaa...die Vorfreude ist unermesslich...


----------



## macmac (3. Februar 2009)

auf alle fälle, kommt *mein* "kleines" bald.
is nämlich grad die Trackingnummer reingeflattert


----------



## ticino (3. Februar 2009)

woher hast du den Trackingnummer ? Bekommt man es automatish per e-mail ?


----------



## macmac (3. Februar 2009)

ich hab freitag mal angerufen, da hat sich ja rausgestellt daß die was verplant hatten. daraufhin bekam ich heut die email mit trackingnummer.

im normalen bestellvorgang ist dies nicht der fall...zumindest soweit ich weiß


----------



## knuspi (3. Februar 2009)

Als ich am Freitag im Laden war wurde mir gesagt, dass automatisch eine Mail mit Trackingnummer rausgehen würde.


----------



## Big D (3. Februar 2009)

Die Email mit Trackingnummer hab ich auch schon vor 4 oder 5 tagen bekommen.
Da sie angeblich mein Bike schon los geschickt haben.

Nur tut sich da nix bei der DHL Sendungsverfolgung.
Steht schon seit 4 Tagen das das Packet auf dem Weg zum Auslieferungszentrum ist 

Angekommen ist aber noch nix?


Weis einer wie lange der Versand in der Regel bei Bikes mit DHL dauert?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (3. Februar 2009)

Big D schrieb:


> Weis einer wie lange der Versand in der Regel bei Bikes mit DHL dauert?



Klar, zwischen 2-4 Tagen. Wenn was dazwischen kommt auch schon länger..  Alles andere ist ne bodenlose Unverschämtheit seitens DHL bzw. Canyon!


----------



## hoernche99 (3. Februar 2009)

@speedhuem
Hab heute auch die gleiche mail bekommen.mein FR9.0 ist wohl fertig und geht in max. 4 Tagen zu Eigen.Log Versand oder so mit Sendungsverfolgung 
Hab aber auch angegeben, daß ich das Rad gern selbst abholen würde.
Steht auch so auf meinen Unterlagen.

Ich hoff, daß sie es jetzt noch nicht verschickt haben.
Werd mogen früh gleich mal durchklingeln.
Jipppi, Termin war 16.Februar. 
Hoffentlich klappt alles. 

Drück euch auch die Daumen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## 3li9 (3. Februar 2009)

endlich heut ne mail bekomen, dass mein bike fr9.0 komissioniert wird und in maximum 4 werktagen bei ihnen rausgeht...
nun bleibt nur noch zu hoffen,dass es nun endlich klapt bei canyonund das rad dan nexte woche ankomt denn die woche darauf bin ich erst mal weg bis ende juli... PS: freuen tu ich mich erst wens an der tür klingelt, denn vertrauen kann man denen ja nicht mehr

mfg 3li9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (3. Februar 2009)

wer von euch hat denn alles ein am 7 in grün bestellt?


----------



## Terrier (3. Februar 2009)

ich nit ganz  ... hab en AM 9.0 in Copper bestellt...Soll am 9. März dasein  hoffentlich ist es das auch


----------



## speedhuem (3. Februar 2009)

hoernche99 schrieb:


> @speedhuem
> Hab heute auch die gleiche mail bekommen.mein FR9.0 ist wohl fertig und geht in max. 4 Tagen zu Eigen.Log Versand oder so mit Sendungsverfolgung
> Hab aber auch angegeben, daß ich das Rad gern selbst abholen würde.
> Steht auch so auf meinen Unterlagen.
> ...


 
Hi.
Ich hab heut auch nochmal angerufen um sicher zu gehen.
Ist alles in Ordnung. Wird nicht verschickt.
Die melden sich, wenn es fertig ist.

Bald sind wir alle (FR 9.0 Besteller) versorgt

Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Februar 2009)

also mir haben die gesagt, dass die räder nach der montage erstmal alle in das externe versandlager kommen. die abholer werden dann wieder zurück zum showroom geschickt. den prozess könnte man eigentlich optimieren...


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> also mir haben die gesagt, dass die räder nach der montage erstmal alle in das externe versandlager kommen. die abholer werden dann wieder zurück zum showroom geschickt. den prozess könnte man eigentlich optimieren...




So hat man mir das auch erzählt. Meins stand auch zuerst im Versandlager. Ich hatte nämlich zuerst mit Lieferung bestellt und später dann auch Abholung umgestellt. Leider hat man meinen Auftrag zunächst nicht richtig geändert, somit ist das Rad dann in den Versand gebracht worden. Der Fertigstellungstermin (Endkontrolle) war genau der, der auch auf der AB stand. Das hat dann eine Woche gedauert, bis ich das Bike abholen konnte und das nur, weil sich die nette Dame aus dem Call-Center drum gekümmert hatte und mich am Freitag zurückgerufen hatte. Am Samstag bin ich dann nach Koblenz gefahren und habs abgeholt. Gestern kam die Mail, dass das Rad abholbereit ist 

Was solls, mein Rad ist da. "Nur" eine Woche nach dem bestätigten Termin.

ciao.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (4. Februar 2009)

Von meinem Nerve XC 6.0 habe ich immer noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Langley (4. Februar 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sehr eure finalen Liefertermine von den KW Werten abweichen, die quasi vor/bei der Bestellung auf der HP (unter Lieferzeit) genannt wurden. Fuer mich ist das Datum in dem Brief sowas von uninteressant, weil mir ja zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung eine KW genannt wurde, zu der ich das Bike erhalten kann.

Wie wars denn bei Euch die nun das Bike schon daheim haben?

Take care

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. Februar 2009)

da die kw angabe auf der hp sowieso nur eine voraussichtliche angabe war, sollte der liefertermin in dem brief wesentlich interessanter für dich sein.


----------



## Langley (4. Februar 2009)

Seh ich anders, bzw. Sagen wir, die HP sagt Rad kommt in KW 8. PDF sagt Rad kommt in KW 5. Mich stoert, das dann scheinbar manche hier rumzicken, weil das Rad erst 2 Wochen nach dem Termin in dem Brief kam ( immer noch eine Woche frueher als ursprünglich geplant.
Klar, schade, aber ich finde: Bevor hier losgeheult wird wird die Woche abgewartet die auf der HP stand.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie sehr eure finalen Liefertermine von den KW Werten abweichen, die quasi vor/bei der Bestellung auf der HP (unter Lieferzeit) genannt wurden. Fuer mich ist das Datum in dem Brief sowas von uninteressant, weil mir ja zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung eine KW genannt wurde, zu der ich das Bike erhalten kann.
> 
> Wie wars denn bei Euch die nun das Bike schon daheim haben?
> 
> ...




Auf der HP lautete der LT für mein T.ES  KW06
Auf meiner AB stand 23.01. also KW04 (da wars auch fertig)
Abholen konnte ich es ab 30.01. also 1 woche nach AB und 1 Woche vor HP


----------



## vitello (4. Februar 2009)

Huhu an alle Wartenden,

ich bin nun auch ein Teil von euch 
Nerve AM 9.0 traffic white, Liefertermin 09.März (laut Page KW11 ...passt also)
Na, mal gucken obs pünktlich klappt. Aber die Welt geht ja ned unter weil ich hab ja noch zwei andere Waldesel 

Grüßle Dieter


----------



## up_qualing (4. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen,

so bin raus. Gerade habe ich mein FR 8 in M entgegen genommen 
Ihr schafft das auch noch.

Grüße Andy


----------



## Big D (4. Februar 2009)

Bin auch raus.

Grad ist mein Tork fr.7 L Black gekommen.

Der Versand bei DHL hat 5 Tage gedauert. Ist aber pünktlich zum Liefertermin (heute) gekommen.

Insg. hatt die Bestellung mhhh 14 Werktage gedauert.


Dann noch viel Glück für die Wartenden das dass Bike bei euch heile ankommt, das warten Lohhhhhnt sich.


----------



## knuspi (4. Februar 2009)

Liefertermin für mein XC 6.0 in Black (L) war laut HP KW 6, auf der Bestätigung steht 26.1., also KW5. Habe aber keine Hoffnungen, dass es noch diese Woche ankommt. Hab jetzt schon 2x angerufen und nach einer Auskunft über den voraussichtlichen Versand gebeten. Mir wurde einmal ein Rückruf versprochen und einmal eine Antwort per Mail. Habe beides nicht erhalten. Finde es schon traurig, dass man seine Kunden so hinhält ...


----------



## ticino (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mein express bike AL6 am 14. dec 2008 ... abgebuch von credit karte wuerde am 10 januar aber von bike noch keine spur  .
Heute nochtmal angerufen ... scheint bereit zu sein, aber den nette man an telefon hat auch nicht gewusst wieso noch nicht verschickt wuerde ...
Na ja, vielleich bekomme die noch den jahr, ist doch ein express bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (4. Februar 2009)

Matze, wie ist denn der letzte Stand? Hast du diese Woche schon mit Canyon telefoniert?


----------



## knuspi (4. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Matze, wie ist denn der letzte Stand? Hast du diese Woche schon mit Canyon telefoniert?


 
Ja, hab gestern angerufen und da wurde mir eine Info per Mail versprochen. Aber - oh Wunder - es kam nichts. Habe es vorhin nochmal probiert aber nach 10 Minuten Warteschleife aufgegeben. Ich werde da jetzt jeden Tag anrufen bis ich mal eine Info bekomme. Kann ja nicht sein, dass alles still und heimlich ohne eine Info an den Kunden statt findet.


----------



## l.o.k.i (4. Februar 2009)

Habe soeben die Trackingnummer für mein ES 9.0 erhalten 

Hab aber auch 2mal telefonisch nachfragen müssen. Nach dem Anruf heute wurden aufeinmal meine Anfrage bezüglich Bezahlung via Mail beantwortet, 1h später Kommissionsmail und weiter 2h später die Versandbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (4. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Von meinem Nerve XC 6.0 habe ich immer noch nichts gehört.


 Ich auch net denn irgendwie reden die Bikes nich mehr mit mir


----------



## preumi (4. Februar 2009)

Hab heute Mittag meine Trackingnummer für mein Torque FR 8 M / Black erhalten.
Hoffe es bleibt nicht all zu lange bei DHL und kommt heile an.
Lieferdatum war eigentlich der 12 Januar 2009,also die Hoffnung nie aufgeben
alles wird am Ende doch gut.


----------



## Nerve-lover (4. Februar 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> wer von euch hat denn alles ein am 7 in grün bestellt?


 
Ich!! bist Du auch Selbstabholer, oder bekommst Du's geschickt?

an alle Abholer, auf der HP steht was von Abholtermin ausmachen, in was für nem Zeitrahmen ist das denn, gehts nur um den Tag oder auch richtig mit Uhrzeit und so.. Is von euch noch jemand am 9.3. in Koblenz sein Rad abholen?


----------



## Terrier (4. Februar 2009)

Ja ich bin auch da am 9. März  hoffe ich zumindest...(kann ja sein das das bike nich ganz pünklich fertig ist )


----------



## enjung (4. Februar 2009)

Pi Mal Daumen schrieb:


> Ich auch net denn irgendwie reden die Bikes nich mehr mit mir



Vielleicht hab ich's übersehen... aber wann hast Du denn bestellt und was hat man Dir als Liefertermin genannt? Auf der HP steht bei den XCs ja was von KW 12...

Gruß ausm Pott

Edit: Gesehen... steht denn der 16.03. bei Dir noch als Termin?!?


----------



## Mike J (4. Februar 2009)

Möchte mich noch nicht aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden aber schonmal aufstehn  habe heute die mail bekommen das mein fr8 im showroom steht und abgeholt werden kann  

gepl. Lieferdatum war 21.01
auf der Homepage war KW06 angegeben 
und jetzt kann ichs abholen *freu* 

wünsche euch allen, dass das Warten schnell umgeht !!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (4. Februar 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Auf der HP steht bei den XCs ja was von KW 12...
> 
> Gruß ausm Pott



Bei meiner Bestellung am 7.12. stand der LT auf KW 6.

Grüße nach Lüdenscheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flippo77 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich fass es nicht, mein FR9 ist heute angekommen...  habe gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet.

bin raus Leute!


----------



## speedhuem (4. Februar 2009)

Juhu...jemand, der ein FR 9 bekommen hat.
Super...freu mich für alle bei denen es jetzt klappt. Wenn ich bis Freitag nix gehört hab ruf ich an und frag nochmal...ich halts net aus.

Viel Spaß an alle
speedhuem


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (4. Februar 2009)

s.u.


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (4. Februar 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich's übersehen... aber wann hast Du denn bestellt und was hat man Dir als Liefertermin genannt? Auf der HP steht bei den XCs ja was von KW 12...
> 
> Gruß ausm Pott
> 
> Edit: Gesehen... steht denn der 16.03. bei Dir noch als Termin?!?


Habe ja telefonisch nachgefragt und da ist im Moment nix Neues gesagt worden.


----------



## macmac (4. Februar 2009)

jetzt hät ich fast vergessen mich von euch zu verabschieden...mein Fr8 ist nämlich heut auch eingetrudelt....
hab ab jetzt besseres zu tun als hier abzuhängen 
nichts für ungut....macht´s es guad


----------



## speedhuem (5. Februar 2009)

Alter Vatter ich werd bekloppt.
Gerade die erlösende Mail von Canyon bekommen!!! Bike steht im Showroom zur Abholung bereit 
(Na toll...und heut morgen wieder Blitzeis in Trier)

Glaub ich schaff nur bis heut Mittag und fahr dann nach Ko.

Ich erhebe mich also auch schon einmal...sag aber nochmal bescheid ob alles geklappt hat.

Viele Grüße
speedhuem


----------



## Langley (5. Februar 2009)

Mach bitte mal nen Live Foto von einem FRX Ltd. falls Du eine Cam dabei hat.

Have fun and take care

Langley


----------



## Tim777 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle, die Ihr Rad schon bekommen haben.

Tröstet die Wartenden doch bitte mit ein paar Fotos.

@langley: Falls es vor mir keiner schafft, kann ich beim Abholen meines Bikes (sollte spätestens nächsten Montag sein) ein paar Fotos vom FRX LTD machen.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Februar 2009)

aber nur weil du es bist  am wochenende wird es dann auch endlich mal dreckig gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (5. Februar 2009)

Danke mettwurst,

sehr schön siehts aus. Fährt sich hoffentlich auch so. Viel Spaß am Wochende,

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Februar 2009)

@mettwurst82:
Etwas OT:
Bist Du mit dem Teppich zufrieden?
Da er ja recht niederflorig ist müßte er recht pflegeleicht sein.

Ach ja, da war doch was: Wunderbares Rad!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Februar 2009)

ähm... ja... der teppichboden stammt vom vormieter. hab mir da ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so viel gedanken zu gemacht. er lässt sich allerdings ganz gut saugen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Februar 2009)

Fääättt siehts aus.

Ich muss mal ein Lob an die Telefonisten bei Canyon loswerden. Ich habe dieses Jahr schon öfter dort angerufen, und muss sagen alle die ich bisher an der Stribbe hatte sind supernett und in jeder Hinsicht hilfsbereit. Also mein Eindruck ist, dass sich da einiges getan hat. Weiter so!

Mein FR9.0 kommt. Das Problem mit nicht verfügbarem Optitune konnte telefonisch geklärt werden.

Freu mi... muuuahaahh!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. Februar 2009)

Matze, hast du heute schon angerufen?


----------



## knuspi (5. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Matze, hast du heute schon angerufen?


 
Heute noch nicht  Da ich gestern endlich mal eine anständige Info bekommen habe warte ich nun auf meine Kommissionierungs- bzw Versand-Mail und lass die armen Service-Mitarbeiter mal in Ruhe 

/e: Habe gerade gesehen, dass es das XC 5 schon als Expressbike gibt. Hat das vielleicht jemand bestellt und schon erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. Februar 2009)

Ich rufe morgen Nachmittag nochmal an, wenn bis dahin keine Mail gekommen ist.


----------



## knuspi (5. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ich rufe morgen Nachmittag nochmal an, wenn bis dahin keine Mail gekommen ist.



Ok, kannst ja mal Bericht erstatten wenn was rausgekommen ist


----------



## Lemmeob (5. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Heute noch nicht  Da ich gestern endlich mal eine anständige Info bekommen habe warte ich nun auf meine Kommissionierungs- bzw Versand-Mail und lass die armen Service-Mitarbeiter mal in Ruhe
> 
> /e: Habe gerade gesehen, dass es das XC 5 schon als Expressbike gibt. Hat das vielleicht jemand bestellt und schon erhalten?


Ich habs bestellt und vorhin folgende Mail erhalten:

Sehr geehrte/er ...,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.
...

Scheint also endlich vorwärts zu gehn


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. Februar 2009)

Hm, jetzt will ich aber auch endlich was von meinem XC 6.0 hören.


----------



## knuspi (5. Februar 2009)

Hmm, ich auch. Hab heute wieder keine Kommissionierungs- oder Sendungsmail bekommen. Laut dem Mitarbeiter ist die Montage aber abgeschlossen. Achja ... Canyon macht es einem schon nicht leicht. Hoffentlich lohnt sich das Warten wenigstens.


----------



## speedhuem (5. Februar 2009)

Hi nochmal.
@ Langley: Sorry...ich war so schnell aus dem Büro raus, dass ich deinen Wunsch nicht mehr mitbekommen hab .
Ansonsten hat alles super funktioniert. Ein blondes Wesen mit dunklem Liedstrich übergab mir das Bike und erklärte mir so das ein oder andere. Life ist es ja doch immer wieder ne ganz andere Sache das Bike zu sehen.

Also...viel Geduld beim Warten und viel Spaß mit den neuen Bikes wünsch ich euch.

Bin raus


----------



## klemmei (6. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Mach bitte mal nen Live Foto von einem FRX Ltd. falls Du eine Cam dabei hat.
> 
> Have fun and take care
> 
> Langley



...ich hab dran gedacht!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Februar 2009)

speedhuem schrieb:


> Hi nochmal.
> @ Langley: Sorry...ich war so schnell aus dem Büro raus, dass ich deinen Wunsch nicht mehr mitbekommen hab .
> Ansonsten hat alles super funktioniert. Ein blondes Wesen mit dunklem Liedstrich übergab mir das Bike und erklärte mir so das ein oder andere. Life ist es ja doch immer wieder ne ganz andere Sache das Bike zu sehen.
> 
> ...



schön! dann steht einer probefahrt im whw ja nichts mehr im wege


----------



## Langley (6. Februar 2009)

@klemmei

Very cool, vielen lieben Dank dafuer !

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Februar 2009)

Das Teil sieht sooooo geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pornolodo (6. Februar 2009)

Torque FRX 9.0 ist angekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

das Teil wurde am 23.01.09 bestellt (standart ohne optitune)
und am 05.01 ist es angekommen. sehr geil

... um auch mal positive Erfahrungen zu posten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Februar 2009)

bestellt nachdem es angekommen ist? boah, nicht schlecht!


----------



## pornolodo (6. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> bestellt nachdem es angekommen ist? boah, nicht schlecht!



hm shit  ich mein natürlich 05.02 ^^


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Februar 2009)

Mal was zum Thema Lieferzeit von Internetversandhäusern:


hab Gestern um 12:32Uhr bei bike24.net meine Truvativ Holzfeller Pedale bestellt
um 18:24Uhr kam die Versandbestätigung
heute um 11Uhr war das Paket da

Bikemailorder ist fast genauso schnell. Leider sehen die in weiß nicht so gut aus. Iwie billig: 









Zieht euch mal diese Beschreibung rein: NC-17

is das nich herrlich?


----------



## Langley (6. Februar 2009)

Wir haben die NC 17 Sudpin III fuers Ltd. vorgesehen und schon da; die sehen in weiss richtig cool aus.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Februar 2009)

Haste schon Neuigkeiten, wann euer LTD eintrifft?


----------



## Langley (6. Februar 2009)

No, muss aber auch sagen das es nicht eilt. Wir haben Optitune erstmal laufen lassen. Wenn sich bis Ende März nix tut holen wirs auch ohne ab. Selbst wenns sofort lieferbar waere wuerden wir erst Anfang Maerz hinfahren, so wars von Anfang an vereinbart.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. Februar 2009)

Eure Gelassenheit hätt ich auch gern. *g* Ich kanns nicht abwarten.


----------



## Langley (6. Februar 2009)

Da wo das FRx Ltd. diesen Sommer glänzen soll liegen derzeit noch 2 M Schnee drüber.

Und hier gibts halt im Moment auch draussen nix weiter zu holen, nächste Woche solls schon wieder schneien.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Februar 2009)

Wird dieses Wochenende immer noch nichts mit meinem XC 6.0


----------



## knuspi (6. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Wird dieses Wochenende immer noch nichts mit meinem XC 6.0



Hast du angerufen? Was haben sie gesagt? Hab auch immer noch keine Mail ...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Februar 2009)

Ja, habe gerade angerufen.
Die Montage ist angeblich noch nicht abgeschlossen. Wie weit die sind, konnte man mir aber nicht sagen, da heute keiner mehr in der Montage ist.

Spitze!


----------



## knuspi (6. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Ja, habe gerade angerufen.
> Die Montage ist angeblich noch nicht abgeschlossen. Wie weit die sind, konnte man mir aber nicht sagen, da heute keiner mehr in der Montage ist.
> 
> Spitze!



Na toll, und mir wurde gesagt, dass die Montage bereits abgeschlossen sein 
Aber ich habe ja auch eine andere Rahmengröße. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Also heißt es wohl weiter warten ...


----------



## Tim777 (6. Februar 2009)

@klemmei,

danke für die Fotos vom FRX LTD. Im Hintergrund habe ich auch einen Blick auf "mein" Modell werfen können, das FR in raw silver. Hast Du das vielleicht auch direkt aufgenommen? Dann fänd ichs total super, wenn Dus mal posten könntest.

Grüße aus dem nasskalten Taunus, Tim777


----------



## LimaBravo (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe mich Montag für das Torque ES8 entschieden und das Geld überwiesen, Vorauskasse.
Dienstag die Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin 17.2. bekommen
Heute Vormittag, Geld ist angekommen und das Rad wurde kommissioniert, wird in max. 4 Werktagen geliefert
2 Std. danach, daß Rad wurde DHL übergeben, mit Trackingnummer.
Befindet sich jetzt im Sammelzentrum für die Auslandslieferung.

Also ich bin mehr als angenehm überrascht, so soll es sein, Leute von Canyon, weiter so

werde Anfang Nächster Woche das Torque haben, mein drittes Canyon

wünsche allen Wartenden, daß sie auch bald die Versandmail bekommen

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velofix (7. Februar 2009)

Yeah, 

nach einer schlechten Erfahrung vor zwei Jahren (bzgl. Liefertermine) und meiner Stornierung bei Canyon, hab ich es in diesem Winter nochmals versucht. Versprochen wurde der 13.2 als Liefertermin und siehe da - heute ist mein NerveXC 5 angekommen. 

DANKE CANYON - das war deutlich besser dieses mal


----------



## anulu (7. Februar 2009)

hallo,
ich hab am 11.januar ein Torque ES 7 bestellt per vorkasse. Hab dann am 16.01 die Bestellbestätigung bekommen mit vorraussichtlichem Liefertermin dem 23.02. In der Bestätigung stand drin, dass 3 wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin ich nochmal eine e-mail erhalte mit der Bankverbindung. 
Bis jetz is allerdings noch nix gekommen... 
jetz ne frage: Überweist man das geld einfach wenn man die Bestellbestätigung schon bekommen hat oda kommt da noch eine e-mail? 

gruß anulu


----------



## hoernche99 (7. Februar 2009)

Hab heut mein Torque FR9.0 in Koblenz abgeholt. Eigentlicher Termin war der 16.Fabruar. Optitune war auch verbaut.Die normalen Federn liegen bei. 
Bin bis jetzt sehr positiv von Canyon überrascht. Hat bei Fragen immer gleich jemanden am Telefon und die leute waren alle sehr freundlich.
TOP!!!

Ich steh dann mal auf hier und bin weg

Drück euch die Daumen

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Februar 2009)

Velofix schrieb:


> Versprochen wurde der 13.2 als Liefertermin und siehe da - heute ist mein NerveXC 5 angekommen



Sowas verstehe ich nicht. Mein XC 6.0 war auf den 26.1. datiert und es ist immer noch nicht fertig.

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zu dem feinen Teil  Wenn du Lust hast, mach noch viele Bilder, um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (7. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade die langersehnte E-Mail bekommen 
Aber da steht auch was von Versand und Trackingnummer, obwohl ich mein Rad selber abholen will 

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass das was von "EIGEN-LOG" in der Mail steht. Was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## loxa789 (7. Februar 2009)

anulu schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab am 11.januar ein Torque ES 7 bestellt per vorkasse. Hab dann am 16.01 die Bestellbestätigung bekommen mit vorraussichtlichem Liefertermin dem 23.02. In der Bestätigung stand drin, dass 3 wochen vor dem geplanten Liefertermin ich nochmal eine e-mail erhalte mit der Bankverbindung.
> Bis jetz is allerdings noch nix gekommen...
> jetz ne frage: Überweist man das geld einfach wenn man die Bestellbestätigung schon bekommen hat oda kommt da noch eine e-mail?
> ...



Bei mir lief es auch etwa so, nur mir haben sie das Rad geschickt obwohl ich noch gar nichts überwiesen hatte. Da ich ja keinen Fehler gemacht hatte,meldete ich mich mal nicht.

3-4 Tage später meldete sich Canyon telefonisch bei mir. "Da ist uns ein Fehler passiert wir haben das Rad zu früh ausgeliefert" 

Nach Erhalt der Rechnung habe ich den sofort Betrag überwiesen.

Nun gehört das Rad aber schon wirklich mir.


----------



## 3li9 (8. Februar 2009)

Moin

Endlich ists da mein Torque kam am freitag hab es jetzt gestern zusamengebaut und meine individuelen teile montiert... wow...
dan hab ich gestern noch ne kleine spritztour gemacht fährt sich einfach nur super gut
voll zufrieden...
hier mal ein bild die anderen werde ich in mein album setzen...

Wünsch euch noch ne schnelle lieferung und viel spaas mit euren bikes..

Mfg 3li9


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Februar 2009)

Moin, haste nur die Scheiben getauscht oder kommt auch noch die entsprechende Bremsanlage dran?

Die Bremleitung hinten wird sicher noch überarbeitet, oder?


----------



## 3li9 (8. Februar 2009)

hi
@Freeman_1982 
die bremsen bleiben bloss die scheiben wurden getauscht...

sollte ich hinten kürtzen? ich wollte es so lassen... werd nur noch die leitung mit kabelbindern befestigen...

Mfg 3li9


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Februar 2009)

Naja... so wies jetzt über den Rahmen hinaussteht wirds wohl bei nem Sturz Schaden nehmen. Ich hätt es auf die Innenseite verlegt (wenn möglich) und so weit es geht die Leitung zum Lenker hin gezogen. Wenns denn da blöd aussieht, kannste es immer noch kürzen.

Sind die weißen Leitungen "Schutzhüllen" oder hast du die echt alle getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (8. Februar 2009)

Juhuu, habe jetzt auch endlich meine Komissionierungsmail bekommen. Vielleicht komm ich nächste auch in den Genuss des neuen Bikes. Die Vorfreude steigt und steigt und steigt ...


----------



## Terrier (8. Februar 2009)

hast du´s gut -.- ... ich muss noch 4 wochen warten ... 10 hab ich schon überstanden


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (8. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> hast du´s gut -.- ... ich muss noch 4 wochen warten ... 10 hab ich schon überstanden


Mir geht`s genauso:kotz:...am 14.3. solls soweit sein.


----------



## knuspi (8. Februar 2009)

Dann hast du ja das meißte schon hinter dir  Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls, dass deins pünktlicher kommt als meins. Mein Termin war 26.1. ...


----------



## Terrier (8. Februar 2009)

Pi Mal Daumen schrieb:


> Mir geht`s genauso:kotz:...am 14.3. solls soweit sein.



bei mir am 9.3 ...aba ich halts trotzdem fast nimmer aus...

@knuspi daran darf ich garnicht denken


----------



## Mike J (8. Februar 2009)

So jetzt vaerabschiede ich mich ....
Bin raus hab am Samstag mein FR 8 abgeholt 
Das warten lohnt sich ... 

Hoffe das euere Radls auch schnell bei euch sind ;-) 


 Mike


----------



## 3li9 (8. Februar 2009)

@Freeman_1982
alles getauscht sind alles goodridge einmal die stahlflex und die kabelzüge auch von goodrigde... 

Mfg 3li9


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Februar 2009)

Hast dich aber echt ins Zeug gelegt. Alles schon entlüftet? Leitungen tauschen und entlüften braucht schon einiges an Zeit. Von daher Respekt.


----------



## preumi (8. Februar 2009)

Sevus,
Torque FR 8 ist am Samstag angekommen,das warten hat sich gelohnt.
Hier noch ein Foto,mehr Fotos in meinem Album.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Februar 2009)

Geile Wandhalterung, selber gemacht?


----------



## preumi (8. Februar 2009)

Ja,selber gebastelt.


----------



## Mitschi24 (9. Februar 2009)

Sers,
hat schon jemand sein GC 9.0sl bekommen?


----------



## Fonz! (9. Februar 2009)

heute angerufen bei canyon laut mail liefertermin der 09.02.
also heute der nette herr am telefon meinte das rad sei gerade 
bei der montage und sollte ende der woche auf reise gehen
und nächste woche dann bei mir sein
bestellt ein tork fr. 8.0 in deep purpel

da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Tim777 (9. Februar 2009)

@ preumi

Hi, schönes Bike. Welche Kettenführung hast Du draufgemacht (beim neuen Torque meine ich)? Musstest Du was nacharbeiten? Ist doch wahrscheinlich schaltbar?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Unruheherdt (9. Februar 2009)

Also hallo erstmal an alle!

Habe heute auch bestellt. Wird mein Einstieg ins Biken! Kann es kaum noch erwarten.... 
Hat denn schon jemand sein Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green bekommen?

Gruss,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwegi73 (9. Februar 2009)

Samstag bei Canyon gewesen und mein

Nerve AM 9.0 in copper bestellt. 

Geplant ist, dass ich das gute Stück am 13.03. abholen werde.
Also nehme ich jetzt so lange auch Platz hier.

Viele Grüße


----------



## preumi (9. Februar 2009)

@ Tim 777
Ja,ist eine Blackspire schaltbare Kettenführung am Torque FR 8 2009.
Man muß es noch ein bisschen nacharbeiten und zwar die drei Langlöcher
der Kettenf. nachsenken,so das die Senkkopfschrauben bündig werden,dürfen nicht überstehen da sonst die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes dran hängen bleiben.Noch was die Versenkung muß auch bei den Innengewinden
der Aufnahme weiter geführt werden damit Du die Schrauben ganz eindrehen kannst (zwecks Gewindeende an der Schraube).
Also nichts schlimmes und funktioniert perfekt.
Gruß Michi


----------



## hennilein (9. Februar 2009)

.............diese Woche soll laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter mein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 kommen....
Hoffentlich...............hätte Ende letzter Woche schon kommen sollen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!


----------



## Terrier (9. Februar 2009)

schwegi73 schrieb:


> Samstag bei Canyon gewesen und mein
> 
> Nerve AM 9.0 in copper bestellt.
> 
> ...



Hey cool  ... hab mir das selbe bestellt (auch selbe farbe )


----------



## BigE (9. Februar 2009)

Soeben hat mich eine Canyon-Mitarbeiterin von sich aus angerufen, dass mein Rad im Show-Room abgeholt werden kann. 

Statt 8 Wochen Lieferzeit sind es nun nur 2 Wochen geworden, obwohl es kein Express-Bike war/ist. Wenn morgen bei der Abholung auch alles reibungslos klappt, bin ich restlos begeistert.  Hut ab!!! So kann es gerne weitergehen 

Mein Bike ist übrigens das Nerve XC 6.0, Größe M in schwarz.

Nun darf ich mich wohl wieder hier aus dem Zimmer verabschieden. 
Drück Euch die Daumen, dass es mit Euren Bikes auch ganz schnell klappt!!!


----------



## sundawn77 (9. Februar 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Also hallo erstmal an alle!
> 
> Habe heute auch bestellt. Wird mein Einstieg ins Biken! Kann es kaum noch erwarten....
> Hat denn schon jemand sein Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green bekommen?
> ...


 
leider noch nicht, mein termin ist aber auch erst der 09. märz


----------



## Unruheherdt (9. Februar 2009)

->sundawn77

Ja, das grün sieht schon fett aus, oder?
Na mal schauen, vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch noch Anfang März als Liefertermin genannt. Das wäre echt hammergeil!


----------



## ask (9. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Rad (Nerve XC8) kommissioniert wird und in den nächsten 4 Tagen an DHL übergeben wird. 
Geplanter Liefertermin ist eigentlich der 16.03. wäre somit auch einen Monat früher.

Nach dem Ärger mit meiner Sparbuchbestellung eine freudige Überraschung.


----------



## lukrab (9. Februar 2009)

Hab heute von Canyon die Vorauszahlungsrechnung für mein Nerve AM 6.0 bekommen, hab dann auf Canyon nach dem Liefertermin geschaut und da steht als Liefertermin die 18. Kalenderwoche. Das kann doch irgendwie nicht stimmen oder, Canyon würde doch nicht so weit im Voraus die Rechnung schicken.

mfg lukrab


----------



## knuspi (9. Februar 2009)

Was steht denn in deiner Bestellbestätigung für ein Termin? Der Termin auf der Homepage ist wahrscheinlich schon für die zweite Charge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Februar 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Hab heute von Canyon die Vorauszahlungsrechnung für mein Nerve AM 6.0 bekommen, hab dann auf Canyon nach dem Liefertermin geschaut und da steht als Liefertermin die 18. Kalenderwoche. Das kann doch irgendwie nicht stimmen oder, Canyon würde doch nicht so weit im Voraus die Rechnung schicken.
> 
> mfg lukrab



da steht doch, dass es der *voraussichtliche* liefertermin für eine *heute* eingehende bestellung ist...


----------



## Sanz (9. Februar 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> .............diese Woche soll laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter mein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 kommen....
> Hoffentlich...............hätte Ende letzter Woche schon kommen sollen.
> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!




Ich warte auf mein Al 9.0 SL. 
Bestellt am 07.12.2009.
LT war 26.01.
Diese Woche soll's wohl kommen.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Sunset84 (9. Februar 2009)

ask schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen, dass mein Rad (Nerve XC8) kommissioniert wird und in den nächsten 4 Tagen an DHL übergeben wird.
> Geplanter Liefertermin ist eigentlich der 16.03. wäre somit auch einen Monat früher.
> 
> Nach dem Ärger mit meiner Sparbuchbestellung eine freudige Überraschung.




Was hast du denn für einen Rahmengröße und Farbe bestellt. Ich habe zwar das XC 7.0 Gr. M und in Schwarz, habe aber als geplanten Liefertermin immernoch den 16.03.2009


----------



## ask (9. Februar 2009)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Rahmengröße und Farbe bestellt. Ich habe zwar das XC 7.0 Gr. M und in Schwarz, habe aber als geplanten Liefertermin immernoch den 16.03.2009



Habe ein schwarzes XC 8 in Gr. M bestellt.


----------



## lukrab (9. Februar 2009)

@ knuspi, Mettwurst82

In meiner Rechnung steht 23. Februar. Ich war mir nur unsicher nach dem was mit den Midseason Bikes passiert ist.

mfg lukrab


----------



## markusunterwegs (9. Februar 2009)

Mitschi24 schrieb:


> Sers,
> hat schon jemand sein GC 9.0sl bekommen?



Oh wie schön! Bin also nicht der einzigste der auf sein GC AL wartet.
Liefertermin für mein 9.0 war der 3. Februar. Lt. Canyon sollte es diese Woche was werden! Glaub aber net wirklich dran! Schneit hier auch gerade in Frankfurt von daher können die es von mir aus auch nächste Woche zusammenbauen


----------



## ____ (9. Februar 2009)

Gibts hier denn noch jemand, der ein XC 9 in Schwarz bestellt hat?


----------



## Motorbiker (9. Februar 2009)

Hello bikers, 

I don't know in what topic I have to ask this question. 

The German BIKE-magazin tests in its february edition 15 hardtails priced 999 euro. 
I suppose the Grand Canyon AL 6 '2009 is also tested. 
Nowhere in Belgian press- or bookshops I can buy this German BIKE-magazin. So, please help me.

Can somebody scan me a copy off this test and mail it to me. 
For my e-mail address, send me a private nachricht. 

Thanks.

PS My '2009 GC AL 6 is a wonderfull bike. fast, agile, stiff.... and a real womanizer
Christ
Belgium (near the Northsea)


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (10. Februar 2009)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Rahmengröße und Farbe bestellt. Ich habe zwar das XC 7.0 Gr. M und in Schwarz, habe aber als geplanten Liefertermin immernoch den 16.03.2009


 
Habe auch den 16.3. als Termin, hoffe aber daß es schneller kommt. Abwarten und Tee trinken.Trainiere währendessen mit  meinem alten Schätzchen auf den regennassen Strassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messerclub-illi (10. Februar 2009)

Hello Motorbiker
I used to live 4 years in Belgium (brussels) and i found at least 1 press shop which had almost the complete line up of german bike magazines.

Just in case in was in Brussels close by the Anspach center i think the name was.
A press shop with a huge range of international press.

Unfortunately i cant scan it since now i live in Prague Czech and i have the same problem as you now 

But Prague is pretty close too germany


----------



## knuspi (10. Februar 2009)

Habe eben die Versandbestätigung für mein XC 6 bekommen  

An alle die schon ihr Bike haben: Wie lang hat es ab der Sendungsbestätigung noch gedauert bis das Bike ankam?


----------



## Lemmeob (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich kann mich dann hier verabschieden.
Habe ein XC5 in Schwarz heute gekriegt (@knuspi: Sendungsbestätigung kam am Samstang)
Hatte eigendlich per Nachnahme bestellt, der Postbote wollte aber kein Geld.
Vermute da wird demnächst noch ne Rechnung kommen.

Gruß Lemmeob


----------



## messerclub-illi (10. Februar 2009)

@ Matze:
Gesendet Freitag....zugestellt  Dienstag


----------



## Lemmeob (10. Februar 2009)

Lemmeob schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich dann hier verabschieden.
> Habe ein XC5 in Schwarz heute gekriegt (@knuspi: Sendungsbestätigung kam am Samstang)
> Hatte eigendlich per Nachnahme bestellt, der Postbote wollte aber kein Geld.
> Vermute da wird demnächst noch ne Rechnung kommen.
> ...



Hier jetzt noch ein Bild:



Wiegt genau 12,5 kg wie angegeben (größe M)


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. Februar 2009)

Das ist Größe M? Ich finde, es wirkt sehr klein.
Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Bilder aus verschiedenen Perspektiven machen?

Und wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (10. Februar 2009)

Dann kann ich vielleicht Donnerstag mit der Lieferung rechnen  Bin mal gespannt ob der Postbote von mir Geld will ...

@Sebastian: Wann holst du deins ab??


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre Samstag nach Koblenz, aber vorher rufe ich da noch an und gehe auf Nummer Sicher


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade eine Mail von Canyon bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
> 
> hiermit möchten wir  Ihnen mitteilen, dass Ihr bestelltes Rad mit der Auftragsnummer ........... in  unserem Showroom zur Abholung bereit steht. Wir  bitten Sie Ihr bestelltes Rad  innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen bei uns abzuholen. Bitte beachten Sie unsere  unten genannten Öffnungszeiten.


----------



## RedDevil210 (10. Februar 2009)

Habe mir ein Nerve XC bestellt, welches einen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin von 6.Februar hatte. Da ich nichts von denen gehört habe, hab ich dort am 6.2 angerufen und die Info bekommen, dass das Rad zwar schon fertig ist, aber erst Montag oder Dienstag kommisioniert wird. So weit so gut. Da ich aber auch heute nichts von denen gehört habe, habe ich noch mal angerufen und da sagte mir eine nette Dame, dass das Rad noch nicht kommissioniert wurde und das ich noch mit 10 - 14 Tagen rechnen muss ???
Was meinen die jetzt eigentlich mit kommisionieren? Kann ja nicht sein, daß die fast zwei Wochen dafür brauchen ein fertiges Bike zu versenden?
LG RedDevil210


----------



## Terrier (10. Februar 2009)

Lemmeob schrieb:


> Hier jetzt noch ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiegt genau 12,5 kg wie angegeben (größe M)




Cooles Mtb^^...hat dein bike auch sone Schutzfolie am Unterrohr wie bei den 2008er modellen?


----------



## Fettkonserve (10. Februar 2009)

So, ich bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer 



RedDevil210 schrieb:


> Was meinen die jetzt eigentlich mit kommisionieren? Kann ja nicht sein, daß die fast zwei Wochen dafür brauchen ein fertiges Bike zu versenden?
> LG RedDevil210



Ich vermute das Zusammenbauen und das Rad versandbereit zu machen (Dokumente, Unterlagen, Lieferschein etc.).


----------



## benwo (10. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Cooles Mtb^^...hat dein bike auch sone Schutzfolie am Unterrohr wie bei den 2008er modellen?



Mein heute gekommenes  Nerve XC hat eine Schutzfolie.
Liefertermin sollte im Dezember 08 noch der 23.02. sein.

Ging richtig fix


----------



## l.o.k.i (10. Februar 2009)

Habe heute mein Torque ES 9.0 in weiß bekommen

Leider war das Schaltauge so verbogen, dass kein Gang rein ging, obwohl die Schachtel nur am oberen Ecke einen etwas größeren Kratzer hatte und sonnst in Ordnung war. Aber egal, nach ein bisschen Schmieden und Biegen gehts jetzt und Canyon schickt mir dann noch ein neues.

Ps.: das Bike ist echt super


----------



## Lemmeob (10. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Das ist Größe M? Ich finde, es wirkt sehr klein.
> Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Bilder aus verschiedenen Perspektiven machen?
> 
> Und wie groß bist du?



Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


 

 


Kann noch mehr machen, wenn ihr wollt.
Bin 1,77 ich find es passt perfekt.


Terrier schrieb:


> Cooles Mtb^^...hat dein bike auch sone Schutzfolie am Unterrohr wie bei den 2008er modellen?


Folie ist dran. Ist ein Schwarzes (also kein Lack)


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. Februar 2009)

Danke! 
Bin 176 cm, dann sollte meins auch perfekt passen.

Ja, bitte noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (10. Februar 2009)

@ loki  vll kannst du ja mal von deinem tourque auch mal en paar bilder hochladen...habs das ES 9.0 bis jetz nur in schwarz hier im forum gesehn


----------



## LimaBravo (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute Abend mein Torque ES8 in schwarz bekommen.
Um 19 Uhr läutete das Telefon, mein Nachbar ist dran, ich soll mir die schwere Schachtel holen, die der Postbote bei ihm abgegeben hat.
Na ich starte rüber und wirklich eine unbeschädigte Canyonschachtel
Habs gleich zusammengebaut und eine kleine Probefahrt gemacht
Ach ja und so schwer ist es auch nicht, angegebenes Gewicht dürfte stimmen, vielleicht sogar leichter


lg


----------



## Lemmeob (11. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Danke!
> Bin 176 cm, dann sollte meins auch perfekt passen.
> 
> Ja, bitte noch ein paar Bilder


Stell sie jetzt mal in den "Die große Canyon-gallerie" Thread.
Ich denk da passt des besser.


----------



## Fonz! (11. Februar 2009)

so heute die mail bekommen das innerhalb der nächsten 4 werktagen mein tork bei dhl abgegeben wird *freu* bin jetzt mal gespannt wann ich es bei mir stehen hab, wenn das noch am samstag wäre wäre das einfach göttlich


----------



## flotho (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo, soll mein Nerve XC8.0 am 16.03 bekommen bis jetzt ist noch keine Rechnung gekommen ist das bei euch genau so?


----------



## hennilein (11. Februar 2009)

hmmmm..............alle bekommen sie ihre Räder...........nur ich nicht


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Februar 2009)

flotho schrieb:


> Hallo, soll mein Nerve XC8.0 am 16.03 bekommen bis jetzt ist noch keine Rechnung gekommen ist das bei euch genau so?



Man bekommt keine Rechnung bevor man nicht die Ware hat. Meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## Jogi (11. Februar 2009)

Lemmeob schrieb:


> ...
> Folie ist dran. Ist ein Schwarzes (also kein Lack)



die kleinen Folien sind beim Tork auch dran, da wo die Züge oder Bremsleitung scheuern könnte. Aber am Unterrohr, wo Steine dagegen fliegen, da ist nichts dran.


----------



## flotho (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe doch Vorkasse gewählt dann müsst die Rechnung vorher kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Februar 2009)

scheint dieses jahr irgendwie aber nicht so zu klappen. einige haben auch vorkasse bestellt und ihr rad bekommen ohne was bezahlt zu haben, was aber nicht heißt, dass sie's umsonst bekommen haben...


----------



## Lübke27 (11. Februar 2009)

Tschuldigung, ist hier noch frei? Danke, ich setz mich dann mal.

Hab am Montag ein Torque ES 8.0 in weiß geordert. Soll sogar ein EXPRESS-BIKE sein...
Soll ca 2 Wochen dauern bis ich es abholen kann.

Schaun wir mal.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## ticino (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch Express bike Mitte dec bestellt. Bis jetzt nur Kredit Karte Belastung war express . Bike ist noch nicht da ... DHL sollte jetzt haben. Mal warten


----------



## l.o.k.i (11. Februar 2009)

So jetzt noch nachträglich ein paar Bilder von meinem und dann bin ich weg
leider schlechte Qualität da mit Handy aufgenommen und es war schon dämmrig.


----------



## <Philipp> (12. Februar 2009)

Vor 2 Wochen ein Frameset bestellt und bis dato zwar eine Auftragsbestätigung, aber sonst nix.
Dauert das immer so lang bei Canyon? Optimale Bestellabwicklung dürfte dort unbekannt sein.


----------



## Schulle (12. Februar 2009)

<Philipp> schrieb:


> Dauert das immer so lang bei Canyon? Optimale Bestellabwicklung dürfte dort unbekannt sein.



 sehr witzig. Ich glaub die Hälfte aller CANYON-Threads drehen sich um die langen Lieferzeiten.....obwohl Du willst ja nur den Rahmen?
Das müsste schneller gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suidakra (12. Februar 2009)

Ich denke mal auch Framesets müssen bei denen erst einmal angeliefert werden und das zubehör (Sattelstütze, etc. pipapo) montiert. Sonst wäre es ja kein Set


----------



## knuspi (12. Februar 2009)

Ich steh schon mal halb auf weil mein Bike kam heute an  Liegt allerdings noch bei der Post weil es keiner entgegen nehmen konnte. Mal schauen, ob ich da heute abend noch ran kommen. Ansonsten halt morgen


----------



## messerclub-illi (12. Februar 2009)

Dann sag ich schonmal halb viel spass mit deinem Bike


----------



## <Philipp> (12. Februar 2009)

Suidakra schrieb:


> Ich denke mal auch Framesets müssen bei denen erst einmal angeliefert werden und das zubehör (Sattelstütze, etc. pipapo) montiert. Sonst wäre es ja kein Set



Wäre kein Problem, wenn ich die Teile einzeln bekomme. Habe gerade die Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Schau ma mal, wann's mich wegen der Kreditkarte fragen.


----------



## Terrier (12. Februar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> die kleinen Folien sind beim Tork auch dran, da wo die Züge oder Bremsleitung scheuern könnte. Aber am Unterrohr, wo Steine dagegen fliegen, da ist nichts dran.



Also dann ist denke ich nur bei den Tourque FRX, und bei den Nerve Modellen son schutz dran. Bei den Nerve Modellen verläuft der Bremszug ja nicht genau in der mitte. Somit wäre ja noch platz für ne Folie


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Februar 2009)

hi, hab mir ja ein Nerve AM7 bestellt...

Welche Pedale würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?

Ist das AM eher ein Bike für Clickies oder für Flats?
(unabhängig von der persönlichen Vorliebe natürlich...)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Februar 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> hi, hab mir ja ein Nerve AM7 bestellt...
> 
> Welche Pedale würdet ihr dafür empfehlen?
> 
> ...



es ist immer abhängig von persönlichen vorlieben...


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es ist immer abhängig von persönlichen vorlieben...


 
ok ok...

dann anders

wird ein AM eher mit Flats oder mit Clickies gefahren?

Ich weiss, dass die Frage irgendwo Sinnlos ist, es interessiert mich aber einfach mal


----------



## Langley (12. Februar 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil denke, "eher" mit Flats.

Vieleicht so in 60% der Fälle.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Terrier (12. Februar 2009)

Ich werde an meins Klickies drammachen...ich fühl mich sicherer mit den dingern (geht mir so). Ich bin die halt auch gewöhnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (12. Februar 2009)

Dann will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich fahre an meiner alten Möhre halb/halb Pedalen. Die vereinen für mich den Komfort von Klickies und die Freiheit von Flat-Pedalen. Man gewöhnt sich relativ schnell dran, das Pedal richtig rum drehen zu müssen.


----------



## knuspi (12. Februar 2009)

Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer  Habe eben mein Bike geholt und zusammengebaut. Das Warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt  Morgen werd ich noch die Bremsen justieren (schleifen etwas) und die Anbauteile ranbauen. An alle Wartenden: Haltet durch! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Februar 2009)

brems die bremsen erstmal richtig ein. vielleicht ist das schleifen dann schon weg.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (12. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer



Geil 

Mach bitte noch mehr Fotos, um mir den morgigen Arbeitstag vor meinem Koblenz-Besuch zu verfeinern


----------



## Frankentaler (12. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer  Habe eben mein Bike geholt und zusammengebaut. Das Warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt  Morgen werd ich noch die Bremsen justieren (schleifen etwas) und die Anbauteile ranbauen. An alle Wartenden: Haltet durch! Es lohnt sich!



Gratuliere, Du hast ja wirklich einiges durchgemacht Allzeit viel spass Das Bike sieht super geil aus!!


----------



## Presi2k (12. Februar 2009)

Schönes rad =)
Ich habe heute die mail für die Vorrauszahlung bekommen. Kann man daraus schließen das es noch 2woche dauert oda heißt das noch nichts?
Wenn ich das Bike abhole zahl ich dan bar oda per überweisung?

Danke gruß


----------



## torisch (12. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


>


Glückwunsch, was mir auffällt, die Bremsleitung der VR-Bremse würde ich an der Gabelinnenseite verlegen, wegen an Ästen hängen bleiben und so, just my 2 cents. 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bock, hoffe meins kommt auch bald.


----------



## knuspi (13. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, die Bremsleitung macht sich da nicht so gut. Die werde ich noch nach innen verlegen. Danke für den Tipp 

@Sebastian: Mehr Bilder folgen noch heute Nachmittag  Hatte gestern leider keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennilein (13. Februar 2009)

hab jetzt gestern zum 3x angerufen, wie´s denn aussieht mit meiner Bestellung.
Und wieder..........."müsste nächste Woche kommen". 
Auf die Frage warum´s denn die letzten 2 Wochen nicht kam, könnte er nix sagen.
Ihm wäre nicht bekannt, dass irgendwelche Teile fehlen oder Lieferprobleme hätten.
Hätte schon geliefert werden können/sollen............


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer  Habe eben mein Bike geholt und zusammengebaut. Das Warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt  Morgen werd ich noch die Bremsen justieren (schleifen etwas) und die Anbauteile ranbauen. An alle Wartenden: Haltet durch! Es lohnt sich!



hast du andere bremsscheiben montiert?


----------



## knuspi (13. Februar 2009)

Nein, sind Standardscheiben drauf. Werde sie aber vielleicht noch gegen andere ersetzten wenn sie zu sehr klingeln sollten. Hat jemand nen Tipp welche Scheiben passen und weniger klingeln?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2009)

soll das nerve xc 6.0 laut hp nicht formula bremsen haben?


----------



## knuspi (13. Februar 2009)

Klar, ist ja auch eine K18 dran ....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Februar 2009)

aber nicht die bremsscheiben, die auf der hp zu sehen sind.

sieht mir aus wie eine formula r1 scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (13. Februar 2009)

Presi2k schrieb:


> Schönes rad =)
> Ich habe heute die mail für die Vorrauszahlung bekommen. Kann man daraus schließen das es noch 2woche dauert oda heißt das noch nichts?
> Wenn ich das Bike abhole zahl ich dan bar oda per überweisung?
> 
> Danke gruß



Bei Abholung Bar oder EC-Karte (EC-Karte nur bis 1000 EUR) steht auch so auf der Canyon-HP


----------



## Langley (13. Februar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Bei Abholung Bar oder EC-Karte (EC-Karte nur bis 1000 EUR) steht auch so auf der Canyon-HP



Veto ! EC Karte geht jeder Betrag der Welt, sofern Deine Bank das zulaesst. Wir haben unser ES 7 (ueber 2K an Euroleins) auch via EC Karte bezahlt. Es kann halt (muss aber nicht) sein das die Bank nicht mehr zulaesst.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Manusa (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

kommt hier jemand aus dem Ruhrgebiet bzw. Heiligenhaus/Velbert/Ratingen etc der ein Torque fährt?
Könnte man sich das vielleicht mal angucken und eine kleine runde "testfahren"?

Patrick


----------



## Jogi (13. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Veto ! EC Karte geht jeder Betrag der Welt, sofern Deine Bank das zulaesst. Wir haben unser ES 7 (ueber 2K an Euroleins) auch via EC Karte bezahlt. Es kann halt (muss aber nicht) sein das die Bank nicht mehr zulaesst.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



May be...
auf meiner AB stand halt folgender Hinweis:
_"Bitte beachten Sie bei Abholung Ihres Canyon- Rades unsere aktuellen Ladenöffnungzeiten (Mo.-Fr. 10-19 Uhr, Sa. 10-18 Uhr) sowie die Möglichkeit der bankseitigen Zahlungbeschränkung für EC-Karten von  1000,- pro Tag. Bei Auslandszahlungen bitten wir Sie, Ihre Bank anzuweisen, die Zahlung ohne Kosten für uns durchzuführen. Angefallene Bankgebühren müssen wir ansonsten nachfordern."_


----------



## Langley (13. Februar 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> May be...
> auf meiner AB stand halt folgender Hinweis:
> _"... der bankseitigen Zahlungbeschränkung für EC-Karten von  1000,-..."_



Eben: BANK.

Hat nix mit Canyon zu tun, waere dannn ueberall so.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Tim777 (13. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Eben: BANK.
> 
> Hat nix mit Canyon zu tun, waere dannn ueberall so.
> 
> ...




Ich habe extra auch nachgefragt. Es geht jeder Betrag, den meine Bank zulässt. Deshalb habe ich meine Bank angerufen, um das zu klären, dann wurde der Betrag hochgesetzt, den ich pro Tag bezahlen kann mit EC-Karte. Das wars. 

Mein Rad ist übrigens da und ich kann es abholen (Mail kam heute morgen). Habe jetzt zwei Wochen Zeit zum Abholen. Vielleicht fahre ich schon morgen hin, mal sehen, oder erst kommende Woche. Eilt nicht so, bei uns liegt ja wieder Schnee.

@ langley: Willst Du noch Bilder vom FRX LTD, dann mache ich im Showroom welche, wenn ich mein Rad abhole?

Grüße allerseits und vielleicht sieht man sich in Koblenz, am Feldberg im Taunus oder auch in Winterberg in der kommenden Saison, Tim777


----------



## Bretty (13. Februar 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> hab jetzt gestern zum 3x angerufen, wie´s denn aussieht mit meiner Bestellung.
> Und wieder..........."müsste nächste Woche kommen".
> Auf die Frage warum´s denn die letzten 2 Wochen nicht kam, könnte er nix sagen.
> Ihm wäre nicht bekannt, dass irgendwelche Teile fehlen oder Lieferprobleme hätten.
> Hätte schon geliefert werden können/sollen............


Habe auch GC AL 9 als SL bestellt.
Liefertermin wäre der 02.02. gewesen , nach einer tel. nachfrage wurde mir gesagt das die Auslieferung bzw. die Abholung wahrscheinlich nach dem 20.02 erfolgen kann.
Gibt Lieferschwierigkeiten mit der R1.

Gut Ding brauch weile.
In diesem Sinne Gruß Bretty


----------



## hennilein (13. Februar 2009)

komisch.........ich habe ausdrücklich nachgefragt, ob es irgnedwelche Probleme gibt.
Er sagte es gäbe keine Probleme mit Teilen oder sonstiges.........


Na ja, warten wir eben noch ne Woche.........und noch ne Woche.......

Wenn´s so wie mit meinem Rennrad geklappt hätte, würde ich schon fahren


----------



## Lawbringer (13. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen,

hat jemand schon sein Nerve AM bekommen?
Meins soll am 23.2 kommen, aber ich habe da so ein ganz ungutes Gefühl 

Die Warterei macht mich wahnsinnig !!!

viele Grüße


----------



## knuspi (13. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> aber nicht die bremsscheiben, die auf der hp zu sehen sind.
> 
> sieht mir aus wie eine formula r1 scheibe



Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Vielleicht sind die Scheiben ja besser?!  Wir werden sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (13. Februar 2009)

Matze is da... Fotos...


----------



## Fonz! (13. Februar 2009)

so leute verabschiede mich aus dem thread hab heute mein tork fr 8 bekommen größe m in deep purpel hab schon einen kurzen blick in die versandbox geworfen und mein dickes grinsen hab ich noch immer in meinen gesicht hängen für alle die noch auf ihr tork warten leute es lohnt sich
morgen abend wird in einer chilligen runde mit kumpels das bike aufgebaut und dann folgen bilder ...


----------



## Terrier (13. Februar 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand schon sein Nerve AM bekommen?
> Meins soll am 23.2 kommen, aber ich habe da so ein ganz ungutes Gefühl
> ...



Was hastn für eins Bestellt? Und wann hast du dein Bike bestellt? Hab mein Nerve AM am 29 November bestellt un es soll am 9. März kommen


----------



## Lawbringer (13. Februar 2009)

@Terrier

Ich habe mein Nerve AM 6.0 schwarz am 1.2.09 bestellt.
Laut Mail soll es am 23.2. kommen. 

Aber nach all dem was hier berichtet wird glaub ich nicht dran.


----------



## Terrier (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ja ein 9.0 Bestellt. Vll haben die einzelnen Modelle ja unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten...von den farben scheints auch abhängig zu sein.

Da hilft wohl nur warten warten warten


----------



## Newmi (13. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Nein, sind Standardscheiben drauf. Werde sie aber vielleicht noch gegen andere ersetzten wenn sie zu sehr klingeln sollten. Hat jemand nen Tipp welche Scheiben passen und weniger klingeln?



Brems die Scheiben erst mal richtig ein, dann die Sättel nochmal neu justieren, und gut ist! Bei mir hat es am Anfang auch geklingelt und geschliffen, aber jetzt ist Ruhe!
Schaut aber am Anfang des öfteren nach den Belägen, die sind ruck-zuck am Ende!
Meine hinteren haben sich nach 350 km aufgelöst!
Seit dem die KoolStop drin, und gut ist!


----------



## Cortezsi (13. Februar 2009)

Newmi schrieb:


> Schaut aber am Anfang des öfteren nach den Belägen, die sind ruck-zuck am Ende!


Und wie schaut man da nach bei der K18?
Bei mir war keine Doku dabei.


----------



## Newmi (13. Februar 2009)

Von oben in den Bremsattel schauen, und da sieht man, wieviel Belag noch drauf ist!


----------



## Realzinni (14. Februar 2009)

Nun muss ich auch Abwarten,
voraussichtlich bis zum 16.03.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (14. Februar 2009)

Na super, kann man sich denn jetzt nicht einmal mehr auf die "specs" verlassen???? 

Ich habe mir extra schon eine 180er Formula für das Hinterrad beschafft.....
Nun ist es ja so, dass die Formula-Scheiben ja nun auch nicht gerade soooo billig sind. 
Wäre schon extrem ärgerlich, wenn die einfach andere Bremsscheiben nehmen, als auf der Homepage beschrieben! 







knuspi schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Vielleicht sind die Scheiben ja besser?!  Wir werden sehen?


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (14. Februar 2009)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Na super, kann man sich denn jetzt nicht einmal mehr auf die "specs" verlassen????
> 
> Ich habe mir extra schon eine 180er Formula für das Hinterrad beschafft.....
> Nun ist es ja so, dass die Formula-Scheiben ja nun auch nicht gerade soooo billig sind.
> Wäre schon extrem ärgerlich, wenn die einfach andere Bremsscheiben nehmen, als auf der Homepage beschrieben!


Ja , das finde ich auch. Man sollte das Rad ja doch so bekommen ,wie`s beschrieben ist. Schliesslich hat man dafür auch ne Menge Schotter bezahlt.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Februar 2009)

So, bin auch raus. War heute in Koblenz. Bin ziemlich k.o., aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Nerve XC 6.0 Größe M


----------



## mohl_langsam (14. Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen,
werden ja hier ständig Plätze frei. Da werden wir dann mal 2 davon nehmen wenn´s o.k. ist ?!?
Waren heut auch in Koblenz und dürfen nun auch noch n bisschen warten bis wir dran sind. "Wir" sind mein ältester Sohn und sein Vater  ... 2 x XC; 1x schwarz; 1x weiß; 1x L; 1xM; 1x 6 und 1x 9!!  ............... in Koblenz war´n super Wetter - hätt man so´n Bike am liebsten von der Stelle weg "ausgeführt" ;-).


----------



## knuspi (14. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> So, bin auch raus. War heute in Koblenz. Bin ziemlich k.o., aber es hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Nerve XC 6.0 Größe M



Glückwünsch  Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Hat also in den Golf reingepasst?


----------



## ____ (14. Februar 2009)

mohl_langsam schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> werden ja hier ständig Plätze frei. Da werden wir dann mal 2 davon nehmen wenn´s o.k. ist ?!?
> Waren heut auch in Koblenz und dürfen nun auch noch n bisschen warten bis wir dran sind. "Wir" sind mein ältester Sohn und sein Vater  ... 2 x XC; 1x schwarz; 1x weiß; 1x L; 1xM; 1x 6 und 1x 9!!  ............... in Koblenz war´n super Wetter - hätt man so´n Bike am liebsten von der Stelle weg "ausgeführt" ;-).



Habt ihr ein schwarzes 9.0 bestellt? Wenn ja, was wurde euch als Lieferdatum genannt? 

Hab auch ein schwarzes in M bestellt, lieferdatum angeblich übermorgen, aber da solls ja Probleme mit der Lieferung der R1 gebn...
werd da am Montag mal anrufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ask (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, mein Nerve XC 8.0 in schwarz ist gestern angekommen. 

Viele Grüße an die Wartenden


----------



## mohl_langsam (14. Februar 2009)

........... ja ´n schwarzes 9.0 (L) - soll wohl 14 Tage dauern, in 3 Wochen soll auf jeden Fall alles über die Bühne sein. (kein O-Ton, aber so war die Ansage).
Hab mich aber auch nicht so ans Lieferdatum geklammert weil es bei uns nicht sooooo brennt. Und will eben auch bitte beide Bikes gleichzietig abholen können.

.......... Ohne mich einmischen zu wollen -  Golf-schwarzes XC-heute..... - also wenns ´n Golf mit "ohne Blechdach" war dann hats gepasst! Zumindest solang das Dach noch offen war. (Länger waren wir nicht da. Und auch nicht wirklich nah dran) 

Wünsch dann auch mal -viel Spaß- all denen die ihr Bike schon daheim haben!!

bisdanndann


----------



## Tim777 (14. Februar 2009)

mein neues Fahrrad. War heute in Koblenz. Mehr im Album.

Klappt nicht mit dem reinkopieren. Meins ist das silberne FR 9.0 (vorletztes Bild im Album).

Kann mir jemand schreiben, wie ich hier Bilder reinkopiere. Kriege es gerade nicht hin. Schade. Habe es als Anhang drangehängt.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Nanonaut (14. Februar 2009)

moin,

ich hab gestern erfahren das mein AM 6.0 was ich am 19.12.08 bestellt habe jetzt doch erst Anfang Mai kommt an stad wie in der Bestätigung geschrieben am 23.02.09.

hab mich also zu früh gefreut!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Glückwünsch  Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Hat also in den Golf reingepasst?



Danke gleichfalls 

Jau, hat problemlos reingepasst. Beide Räder in den Kofferraum, dann Dach auf und den Rahmen auf die Rückbank gestellt, Dach zu, anschnallen - fertig


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

mohl_langsam schrieb:


> .......... Ohne mich einmischen zu wollen -  Golf-schwarzes XC-heute..... - also wenns ´n Golf mit "ohne Blechdach" war dann hats gepasst! Zumindest solang das Dach noch offen war. (Länger waren wir nicht da. Und auch nicht wirklich nah dran)



Sprich, du bzw. ihr habt mich gesehen?


----------



## mohl_langsam (15. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> ..................... dann Dach auf und den Rahmen auf die Rückbank gestellt.........


 
- eben genau das haben wir gesehen, als wir bei Canyon raus sind. Denk einfach, daß eben nicht alzu viele XC´s bei offenem Verdeck auf die Rückbank geladen werden --> ergo haben wir wohl dich gesehen 

- Wenn du son schönes Wetter hast wie wirs heut im nördl. Saarland haben, hast du dein Rad bestimmt schon bewegt ?!? -- Alles so wie es sein soll ??

bisdanndann


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Februar 2009)

Jau, alles bestens! Habe heute den ersten Ausritt gemach -> siehe Gallerie. Wetter ist aber sehr ungemütlich.

Hm, war wohl so beschäftigt, dass ich euch nicht gesehen habe. Aber ihr habt kein Rennrad in ein Auto geladen, oder?


----------



## flotho (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo, versteh nicht ganz warum bei den S Rahmengrössen bei Nerve XC8.0 in Rot die Lieferzeit so lange ist. Ist die Rahmengrösse so aussergewöhnlich oder sehr gefragt?


----------



## bbkhacki (15. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, das die Express-Bikes innerhalb weniger Tage da sind? Kann das iwie nicht so recht glauben...

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (15. Februar 2009)

Schon irgendjemand sein GC AL bekommen?
Wird das was in der kommenden Woche?


----------



## mohl_langsam (15. Februar 2009)

@Ruhrpott-Biker
.......... nee wir hatten leider noch nix zum einladen ;-( ..... denk auch kaum, daß du uns wahrnehmen konntest. Wir waren ja praktisch "in deinem Rücken" und haben eben bloß jemanden gesehn der Grad ´n Rad (ohne Räder) auf die Rückbank von nem Golf geladen hat. .... Sind vorn raus und hatten zur Straßenseite hin geparkt.

@bbkhacki
.... eines der beiden Bikes die wir Samstag bestellt haben ist ja "Expressbike" somit werd ich dann mit einer der nächsten mails sehen was "Express" ist ?!?
- Werd dann mal Rückmeldung geben.


----------



## bbkhacki (15. Februar 2009)

Das wär echt nett, weil ic h grad mit dem Gedanken spiele ein Canyon zu bestellen, aber keine Lust habe ewig warten zu müssen...

Und wenn express dann doch nicht express heißt, dann kaufe ich lieber woanderst...

MfG


----------



## Lawbringer (15. Februar 2009)

Nanonaut schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hab gestern erfahren das mein AM 6.0 was ich am 19.12.08 bestellt habe jetzt doch erst Anfang Mai kommt an stad wie in der Bestätigung geschrieben am 23.02.09.
> 
> hab mich also zu früh gefreut!!



Wie bitte? Meins sollte auch am 23.2. kommen. Ich glaube ich rufe da morgen mal an. Wen mir das genauso geht, dann......!!!!


----------



## Sanz (15. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Schon irgendjemand sein GC AL bekommen?
> Wird das was in der kommenden Woche?



Ne, ich warte auch seit dem 26.01. auf das Al 9.0 SL.

Gruß Andre


----------



## markusunterwegs (15. Februar 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ne, ich warte auch seit dem 26.01. auf das Al 9.0 SL.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Na dann hoffen wir mal das Canyon die Bikes mal langsam auf die Reise schickt! Habe nächsten Sonntag Geburtstag und wollte es an diesem Tag eigentlich ausführen!

Auf mein GC AL 9.0 kommt natürlich hinten auch sofort der Furious Fred 2.25 drauf. Bin den bereits im letzten Sommer gefahren und der ist einfach nur sauschnell. Wenn man damit leben kann, dass man sich alle 400-500 km ein Plattfuss einfährt zumindest war es bei mir so!

Gibt übrigens noch ein paar bei Roseversand 50 % reduziert für 13 EUR!!!
Die 2.0 FF sind allerings alle wech!

Grüße

Markus


----------



## flotho (15. Februar 2009)

Also eine Lieferverzögerung von 3 MONATEN das ist aber nicht sehr schön! Gerade ein Versender sollte schauen das die Lieferung pünktlich kommt! Hoffe das wird bei mir nicht so sein!


----------



## LimaBravo (15. Februar 2009)

mein Torque ES8 war als Expressbike verfügbar und wurde innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach Österreich geliefert., war sehr angenehm überrascht über die promte, zuvorkommende Abwicklung. 
Gerne wieder


----------



## bbkhacki (16. Februar 2009)

Ja das klingt doch sehr positiv, ich denke dann werde ich auch bei Canyon bestellen...

MfG^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (16. Februar 2009)

So, auch mal einreihen ...........
Heute Grand Canyon AL 6 Größe L in weiß ohne Änderungen bestellt.
Genannter Termin: 16.3.09 .

Gruss
k.


----------



## Steeplechase (16. Februar 2009)

Habe am 27.1.09 den Canyon Ultimate Superset Rahmen + Magura Durin bestellt. Bis heute zum 16. Februar habe ich nicht mal die Zahlungsinformationen für die Vorabüberweisung erhalten...krass! Bin also echt gespannt, bis wann dies bei mir eintrifft und ich endlich los legen kann, das Bike aufzubauen.

Dafür bleibt mir genug Zeit bei Felix Laufräder zu bestellen...;-)*
*


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Februar 2009)

Mein AM 7.0 in grün sollte zum 09. März fertig werden...

Jetzt habe ich heute eine Email bekommen, wo man mich auffordert die Restsumme zu überweisen. 

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig und ich bin einer der Glücklichen, die das Bike vor dem bestätigten LT bekommen oder ist das normal, dass man diese Email 3 Wochen vorher erhält?


----------



## Terrier (16. Februar 2009)

Meins soll auch am 9.März kommen. Ich hole es aber auch selber ab. Ich glaube aber nicht das es früher kommt wie angegeben. 

Und wenn nicht, es sind ja auch "nur" noch (..mom kurz mal nachzählen) 21 tage


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Meins soll auch am 9.März kommen. Ich hole es aber auch selber ab. Ich glaube aber nicht das es früher kommt wie angegeben.
> 
> Und wenn nicht, es sind ja auch "nur" noch (..mom kurz mal nachzählen) 21 tage



Hast Du denn auch schon eine Email bekommen?


----------



## Terrier (16. Februar 2009)

Nur die Bestellbestätigung. Mir wurde gesagt das die sich melden wenn mein Bike abholbereit ist. Bin mal gespannt wann das ist. Hoffentlich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohl_langsam (16. Februar 2009)

@bbhacki
zum Thema Expressbike - Samstag bestellt -  heute (Montag) dann die Bestellbestätigung per mail, eineinhalb Stunden später ne 2te mail- "... das Bike sei "kommisioniert" und würde in spätestens 4 Werktagen zur Abholung bereit stehen".
--> dann soll wohl ein Anruf kommen, wenn ´s tatsächlich zur Abholung parat steht.

.......... werden wir dann sehen.

bisdanndann


----------



## bbkhacki (16. Februar 2009)

Ja wär gut wenn dich dann nochmal melden könntest...

Grüße


----------



## mountain 31 (16. Februar 2009)

Mein AM kommt auch am 9.3. (das heißt ich hol es ab) aber mit dem Termin ist die Woche gemeint also werde ich erst bei grünem Licht nach Koblenz jetten um meine neue Freundin abzuholen.


----------



## ticino (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo !

Ich melde mir hier ab. Gestern mein expressbike (bestellt am 14 decenber 08) ist angekommen. Warten hat sich gelohnt.







Gruss


----------



## Mitschi24 (17. Februar 2009)

welche Rahmengröße hat dieses GC?


----------



## braintrust (17. Februar 2009)

argh ab in die galerie damit...das grün ist ja mal richtig geil...kawa-style!


----------



## ticino (17. Februar 2009)

Mitschi24 schrieb:


> welche Rahmengröße hat dieses GC?



M - 48 cm


----------



## kungfu (17. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch ein AL6 ? Warum hast du "runde" Bremsscheiben ? Auf den Bildern auf Canyon Site sinde die "welligen" drauf 

Gruss
k.



ticino schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich melde mir hier ab. Gestern mein expressbike (bestellt am 14 decenber 08) ist angekommen. Warten hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> ...


----------



## kungfu (17. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch ein AL6 ? Warum hast du "runde" Bremsscheiben ? Auf den Bildern auf Canyon Site sinde die "welligen" drauf 

Gruss
k.



ticino schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich melde mir hier ab. Gestern mein expressbike (bestellt am 14 decenber 08) ist angekommen. Warten hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> ...


----------



## kungfu (17. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch ein AL6 ? Warum hast du "runde" Bremsscheiben ? Auf den Bildern auf Canyon Site sinde die "welligen" drauf 

Gruss
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (17. Februar 2009)

ICH DREH DURCH !!!

muss mich jetzt mal hier auskotzen.

Ich habe am 2.1. ein Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt.
Bestellbestätigung bekommen, vorausichtliher Liefertermin 23.02. bekommen.

Da habe ich mir eben gerade gedacht ruf doch mal an.

Die nette Dame hat zu erst meinen Namen nicht gefunden, erster Schock.

Nach dem sie mcih dann doch im System gefunden hat, sagt sie mir ich hätte ZWEI Nerves AM bestellt (WIE BITTE ????????) 

und jetzt kommts, LIEFERTERMIN ENDE APRIL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

eins storniert und warte jetzt auf Rückruf.

Ich bin jetzt leicht GEREIZT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Weiß jetzt nicht was ich machen soll, warten oder mir nen anderes Bike suchen.

Ich bin total entäuscht.


----------



## Incommunicado (17. Februar 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> ICH DREH DURCH !!!
> 
> muss mich jetzt mal hier auskotzen.
> 
> ...



Das wundert mich jetzt aber ein bißchen: Habe gestern ebenfalls bei CANYON angerufen, weil ich als Liefertermin für mein Nerve AM 6.0 auch den 23.02. bekommen habe und hier ja die Rede von Mai war.
Am Telefon sagte man mir, dass sich die Lieferung (bzw. Abholung) lediglich um 2 bis 3 Tage verzögert ....

Was kann man denn jetzt glauben?

Wie auch immer: Ich stelle mich mal nachwievor auf die KW 9 ein und wenn ich dann nichts bekomme, überlege ich mir, was ich mache ...

Immer optimistisch sein!

P.S.: Dieses Forum wird von auch von CANYON-Mitarbeitern gelesen. Da wäre es doch nett, wenn sich dazu mal jemand äussern würde ...


----------



## ticino (17. Februar 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein AL6 ? Warum hast du "runde" Bremsscheiben ? Auf den Bildern auf Canyon Site sinde die "welligen" drauf
> 
> Gruss
> k.



Ich habe einfach so bekommen, nur karton aufgemach und fotografiert ...






glaube geht rund auch


----------



## knuspi (17. Februar 2009)

Bei meinem XC 6 waren auch die runden Scheiben drauf, während auf dem Bild auf der Homepage die welligen sind. Ist das vielleicht eine neue Ausführung?


----------



## Langley (17. Februar 2009)

Incommunicado schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber ein bißchen: Habe gestern ebenfalls bei CANYON angerufen, weil ich als Liefertermin für mein Nerve AM 6.0 auch den 23.02. bekommen habe und hier ja die Rede von Mai war.
> Am Telefon sagte man mir, dass sich die Lieferung (bzw. Abholung) lediglich um 2 bis 3 Tage verzögert ....
> 
> Was kann man denn jetzt glauben?
> ...



Habt Ihr Optitune bestellt ? Wenn ja liegts bestimmt daran; viele so späte Termine kommen wegen komischer Lieferdaten seitens Fox und co.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Bei meinem XC 6 waren auch die runden Scheiben drauf, während auf dem Bild auf der Homepage die welligen sind. Ist das vielleicht eine neue Ausführung?



die scheiben gehören zu den r1-bremsen von formula. ich würde mal anrufen und nachfragen weshalb nicht die oro-scheiben verbaut wurden.


----------



## Lawbringer (17. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Optitune bestellt ? Wenn ja liegts bestimmt daran; viele so späte Termine kommen wegen komischer Lieferdaten seitens Fox und co.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



Bei mir war es eine ganz normale 08/15 Bestellung.

Ich würde mich ja sogar bei ein zwei Wochen Verspätung gar nicht aufregen.
Aber dass ich zwei bestellt haben soll und Liefertermin dann erst Ende April, das geht gar nicht.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen ein neues Schaltauge bestellt und ich habe da schon mal nachgefragt. Da war nciht die Rede von zwei Bikes und der 23.2. war wohl auch noch in Reichweite.

Du müssen doch langsam merken, dass da was intern falsch läuft.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2009)

da eine bestellung bei canyon absolut unverbindlich ist, würde ich mich über die doppelte bestellung nicht weiter aufregen... selbst wenn du in koblenz im laden zur abholung stehst kannste immer noch nein sagen...


----------



## Incommunicado (17. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Optitune bestellt ? Wenn ja liegts bestimmt daran; viele so späte Termine kommen wegen komischer Lieferdaten seitens Fox und co.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



Nö, ich hab auch nichts besonderes bestellt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das wirklich erst so spät fertig sein soll. Wahrscheinlich haben die ein internes Kommunikationsproblem. Merkt man ja schon daran, dass jeder was anderes erzählt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (17. Februar 2009)

ihr beschwert euch nur über canyon, die ganze zeit und wenn ihr die räder habt regtihr euch immernoch über den service da auf usw. warum kauft ihr eure räder nicht woanders?? ist doch allgemien bekannt das canyon nen beschissenen service hat. wer da nen rad bestellt muss damit rechnen das es lange dauert.
von daher ist doch jeder der bei canyon bestellt und sich aufregt selber schuld oder???


----------



## kungfu (17. Februar 2009)

Die R1 Scheiben scheinen leichter und nicht schlechter zu sein .
Ist auch egal, ich hatte bisher mit "welligen" Rotoren sowieso immer "interessante" Geräusche ........

Gruss
k.

PS: Tja, warum kauft man bei Canyon ????
Ich, weil ich für mein Geld die bestmögliche Ware möchte .......
Das bedeutet aber in keinem Fall das ich deswegen auf Service und Terminabsprachen verzichten muss ....... den diese sind normalerweise bindet ( +/- eine gewisse Kulanz ). Sonst noch Fragen ?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2009)

wie kommst du darauf, dass die bindend sind?


----------



## pedale3 (17. Februar 2009)

Allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz - es gibt Sie doch - die Mail vom großen C 
Auf meine Mail vom 4.2. hab ich Heute nämlich die Antwort bekommen.

Frage war die Lieferfrist für zwei Nerve AM 7.0 Gr.L in Schwarz.
Hier ein Auszug:



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
> 
> Das von Ihnen gewünschte Rad in der angegebenen Farbe und Größe ist
> voraussichtlich ab KW "20" lieferbar. Hierbei handelt es sich um den
> ...


----------



## Mitschi24 (17. Februar 2009)

Man kann die Lieferzeit auch auf der Homepage erfahren:

Ihr voraussichtlicher Liefertermin:
KW 20*   (aktuelle KW 08) 

* Hierbei handelt es sich um den voraussichtlichen und unverbindlichen Liefertermin bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung. Unser Bestand ändert sich allerdings minütlich.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Versandzeit bei einer Lieferadresse außerhalb Deutschlands durchschnittlich 8 Werktage beträgt.


----------



## Terrier (17. Februar 2009)

ticino schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach so bekommen, nur karton aufgemach und fotografiert ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn da mit dem CANYON schriftzug gemacht? COAST . Ansonsten schickes bike und ne interessante Farbe, mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticino (17. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da mit dem CANYON schriftzug gemacht? COAST . Ansonsten schickes bike und ne interessante Farbe, mal was anderes



In der schweiz gibt es schon eine bike hersteller mit name canyon, so werden canyon bike unten name coast nach schweiz geschikt. Sonst darf man nicht ...
Sind aber nur kleber ...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (17. Februar 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Bei meinem XC 6 waren auch die runden Scheiben drauf



Waren? Hast du die getauscht?


----------



## knuspi (17. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Waren? Hast du die getauscht?



Nein, sind immernoch drauf. Hab mich blöd ausgedrückt


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (17. Februar 2009)

Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, wo ihr das gesagt habt. Mich stört es aber nicht.

Hast du dein Bike jetzt mal im Freien bewegt?


----------



## knuspi (17. Februar 2009)

Nein, leider immernoch nicht. Solang die Straßen nass sind und voller Salz will ich mit dem neuen Bike noch nicht raus  vielleicht dreh ich morgen mal eine Runde wenn es nicht wieder schneit.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2009)

du sollst ja auch nicht auf straßen fahren


----------



## knuspi (17. Februar 2009)

Aber um in den Wald zu kommen muss ich leider erstmal ein bißchen auf der Straße fahren


----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. Februar 2009)

Endlich angekommen .









Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2009)

wofür das licht? fährst du damit zur arbeit? 

größe L?


----------



## N1k0 (17. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen 

Da muss ich doch jetzt mal ne Lanze für Canyon brechen 

War am 7.2 bei Canyon in Koblenz und hab dort en GC AL 6.0 in schwarz bestellt (Rahmengröße L). Vorausgerechneter Liefertermin war der 25.2. Letzten Freitag ne Mail bekommen, dass mein Bike kommissioniert wurde und in max. 4 Arbeitstagen versendet wird bzw zur Abholung bereit steht ......
Heute kam dann die Mail, dass ich mein Baby abholen kann 
Obwohl es sich beim AL 6.0 schon um ein Expressbike handelt, finde ich es klasse, dass die Fertigstellung vor dem berechneten Liefertermin durch ist...... von daher: Canyon, weiter so!

So schön sich das auch jetzt anhört, im moment nützt es mir reichlich wenig. Bin jetzt "leider" erstmal für 2 Wochen in Stuttgart und nicht in der Nähe, um es abzuholen 

Drücke aber allen Wartenden die Daumen, dass es bald soweit ist ! 

In diesen Sinne
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. Februar 2009)

@Mett: Damit ich grad noch mal um den Block fahren konnte . War erst gegen 19.00 Uhr mit dem Aufbau fertig und da war es bei uns zumindest schon dunkel .

Gruß,

Markus

Edit: Größe XL


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Februar 2009)

passt es denn so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (17. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist top so mit der Rahmengröße für den gedachten Einsatzbereich als Enduro. Für die ganz wilden Sachen fühle ich mich auch nicht mehr fit/ jung genug .
L wäre mir glaube ich von der Oberrohrlänge zu kurz.

Gruß,

Markus

P. S.: Freue mich schon aufs WE, soll kalt und trocken werden .


----------



## markusunterwegs (17. Februar 2009)

N1k0 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Da muss ich doch jetzt mal ne Lanze für Canyon brechen
> 
> ...



Mein Liefertermin für GC AL 9.0 war der 3. Februar. Das ich von Canyon bis heute nicht informiert wurde, dass sich der Liefertermin verzögert, darüber sehe ich einmal hinweg! 

Nach dem ersten Telefonat wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Bike doch fertig sei und es noch nicht versandt wurde, weil mein bestelltes Zubehör nicht vorrätig sei ( u. a. Bikeständer, Reifenheber, verstehe auch nicht wirklich, warum so ein Cent Artikel nicht automatisch mitgeliefert wird, Kettenstrebenschutz auch extra - muss man nicht verstehen, sollen die das doch gleich im Artikelpreis mit umlegen)

Bin dann mit der netten Dame telefonisch verblieben, dass die mir mein Bike ruhig schon mal auf die Reise schicken sollen und den schnick schnack dann einfach hinterher! Das sollte dann auch so in den nächsten 7 Tagen passieren. 

Nach 7 Tagen erneuter Anruf bei Canyon. Man wird ja auch förmlich dazu gezwungen andauernd anzurufen, weil von denen ja nichts kommt. Der nette Mitarbeiter wusste aber auch nicht wirklich weiter und dass mein Bike bereits fertig sei konnte er nicht bestätigen, aber in den nächsten 7 Tagen sollte es eigentlich klappen mit mein Bike. Nun sind die 7 Tage auch schon fast wieder rum und ich habe nicht wirklich viel Hoffnung, dass es an diesem WE zu meinem Geburtstag noch was wird! 

Überhaupt ist mein Eindruck, dass die Mitarbeiter zwar alle sehr freundlich, aber eigentlich gar nichts zum Thema Lieferzeit sagen können, warum auch immer das so ist. Auch die Lieferzeitabfrage im Internet hilft nicht. KW 9  wird mir versprochen. Ich möchte schon gerne erfahren, warum es nicht vorwärts geht! Wenn man mir sagt, dass ein Zulieferer mit einem Bauteil in Verzug ist und man im Augenblick selber nicht genau weiss, wann es eintrifft, dann habe ich dafür Verständnis. Wenn es aber März, April, oder sogar Mai werden könnte, dann möchte ich darüber informiert werden, damit ich meine Kaufentscheidung überdenken kann!

Empfehle dennoch jeden bei Canyon ein Bike zu kaufen, denn wenn man erstmal draufsitzt auf sein neues CANYON ist der Bestellfrust schnell wieder vergessen!


----------



## Cortezsi (18. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> ... Kettenstrebenschutz auch extra - muss man nicht verstehen, sollen die das doch gleich im Artikelpreis mit umlegen)
> ...



Vielleicht verstehe ich es auch falsch, aber der Kettenstrebenschutz wird Dir berechnet?
Meiner war ganz normal am Rad, so wie es sich gehört, und wurde auch nicht extra berechnet (wäre ja noch schöner).
Bei mir ist es ein GC 7 AL.


----------



## Steeplechase (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo! Hast du eventuell noch ein Foto vom Cockpit? Dein Bike sieht echt geil aus. Hast du noch weisse Avid Bremsen dran? Wirklich geil!!!


----------



## Steeplechase (18. Februar 2009)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Endlich angekommen .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hast du eventuell noch Fotos vom Cockpit? sind das weisse Avid Bremsen?


----------



## kungfu (18. Februar 2009)

Wo findet man im I-Net die Lieferzeit/KW ?

Gruss
k.




markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin für GC AL 9.0 war der 3. Februar. Das ich von Canyon bis heute nicht informiert wurde, dass sich der Liefertermin verzögert, darüber sehe ich einmal hinweg!
> 
> Nach dem ersten Telefonat wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Bike doch fertig sei und es noch nicht versandt wurde, weil mein bestelltes Zubehör nicht vorrätig sei ( u. a. Bikeständer, Reifenheber, verstehe auch nicht wirklich, warum so ein Cent Artikel nicht automatisch mitgeliefert wird, Kettenstrebenschutz auch extra - muss man nicht verstehen, sollen die das doch gleich im Artikelpreis mit umlegen)
> 
> ...


----------



## hennilein (18. Februar 2009)

Lieferzeit-Abfrage über dem Knopf für "in den Warenkorb"....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/286165


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (18. Februar 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> Lieferzeit-Abfrage über dem Knopf für "in den Warenkorb"....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/286165


----------



## Lawbringer (18. Februar 2009)

Incommunicado schrieb:


> Das wundert mich jetzt aber ein bißchen: Habe gestern ebenfalls bei CANYON angerufen, weil ich als Liefertermin für mein Nerve AM 6.0 auch den 23.02. bekommen habe und hier ja die Rede von Mai war.
> Am Telefon sagte man mir, dass sich die Lieferung (bzw. Abholung) lediglich um 2 bis 3 Tage verzögert ....
> 
> Was kann man denn jetzt glauben?
> ...



Nach dem ich vergeblich auf einen Rückruf gewartet habe, habe ich heute Morgen noch einmal bei Canyon angerufen.
Der nette Mitarbeiter hat sich herausgeredet und auf Lieferschwierigkeiten hingewiesen. Wäre ja auch kein Problem, aber men Rad dann zwei Monate später zu liefern geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf. Ich würde dann vier Monate auf mein Bike warten !!!

Vor allem schreibst du, dass bei dir ja alles in Ordnung scheint.
Was ist jetzt richtig?

Ich schreibe jetzt noch einmal eine Mail, auf die ich wohl auch keine Antwort bekommen werde. Sollte das so sein, wirds bei mir wohl kein Canyon werden. Leider !! Ich finde die Bikes erste Sahne, aber das was die da mit Kunden betreiben geht gar nicht. Bei uns hätte der Verantwortliche schon sein Hut nehmen müssen.

schade schade


----------



## Presi2k (18. Februar 2009)

Hi, also eben angerufen und nach meinem Nerve Am 7.0 gefragt!
Mein Liefertermin (auch der 23.2) wird eingehalten ^^


----------



## lukrab (18. Februar 2009)

Am 23.2. soll ich mein Nerve AM 6.0 bekommen und ist eben eingefallen, dass ich noch keine Pedalen dafür habe .

Ich hätte gerne für den Anfang ganz normale "Bärentatzen"-Pedalen, wie sind den die Truvativ Holzfeller? Passen die überhaupt? Sind die auch zum normalen Mountainbiken geeignet?

Vielen Dank
mfg lukrab


----------



## Langley (18. Februar 2009)

Die sind gut, aber auch die NC 17Sudpin, die Crank Brothers 5050, Wellgo usw. Ich hab die NC 17 genommen, da passen als Pins ganz normale Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt rein, kannst also die Länge total variieren.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Sanz (18. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin für GC AL 9.0 war der 3. Februar. Das ich von Canyon bis heute nicht informiert wurde, dass sich der Liefertermin verzögert, darüber sehe ich einmal hinweg!
> 
> Nach dem ersten Telefonat wurde mir gesagt, dass mein Bike doch fertig sei und es noch nicht versandt wurde, weil mein bestelltes Zubehör nicht vorrätig sei ( u. a. Bikeständer, Reifenheber, verstehe auch nicht wirklich, warum so ein Cent Artikel nicht automatisch mitgeliefert wird, Kettenstrebenschutz auch extra - muss man nicht verstehen, sollen die das doch gleich im Artikelpreis mit umlegen)
> 
> ...



Hallo,
genau so ergeht es mir mit dem Al 9.0 SL.

Wenn bloß mal die mir am letzten Donnerstag innerhalb 48 Stunden zugesagte Stellungnahme kommen würde.

Leider plage ich mich nun so weiter in Ungewissheit des Liefertermins.

So super die Technik auch ist, an Ihrer Kundeninformationspolitik sollte Canyon mal Hand anlegen. Probleme können immer auftauchen, man muß sie bloß komunizieren. Mein Verständnis hätten Sie.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (18. Februar 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Bei uns hätte der Verantwortliche schon sein Hut nehmen müssen.



Bei uns auch. Wenn bei uns nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden auf eine Kundenanfrage reagiert wird (ich arbeite in einer Werbeagentur), kanns schon stressig werden.


----------



## Mitschi24 (18. Februar 2009)

Sers

Hab heute mit Canyon telefoniert bezüglich meiner Bestellung.
Mir wurde gesagt das die Auslieferung der GC 9.0 SL Modelle am 20.02.09 beginnt, gab wohl irgendwelche Probleme mit einem Zulieferer.
Naja wir werden sehn was nächste Woche passiert.

mfg


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. Februar 2009)

@Steeplechase: Ne ist eine weiße Formula The One als Trostpflaster für das lange Warten .













Gruß,

Markus 

P. S.: Bilder sind leider überbelichtet, sorry .


----------



## Sanz (18. Februar 2009)

Mitschi24 schrieb:


> Sers
> 
> Hab heute mit Canyon telefoniert bezüglich meiner Bestellung.
> Mir wurde gesagt das die Auslieferung der GC 9.0 SL Modelle am 20.02.09 beginnt, gab wohl irgendwelche Probleme mit einem Zulieferer.
> ...



Danke für die Info, weningstens bei uns stimmt die Kommunikation. Ich bin auch mal gepannt.

Andre


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Die sind gut, aber auch die NC 17Sudpin, die Crank Brothers 5050, Wellgo usw. Ich hab die NC 17 genommen, da passen als Pins ganz normale Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt rein, kannst also die Länge total variieren.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



hab auch die 5050x und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden
denke mir aber, dass die holzfeller noch nen ticken besser sind, da die pins spitzer sind...


----------



## Frankentaler (18. Februar 2009)

bbkhacki schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bestätigen, das die Express-Bikes innerhalb weniger Tage da sind? Kann das iwie nicht so recht glauben...
> 
> MfG



angerufen...Express = +/- 2 Wochen


----------



## markusunterwegs (18. Februar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Vielleicht verstehe ich es auch falsch, aber der Kettenstrebenschutz wird Dir berechnet?
> Meiner war ganz normal am Rad, so wie es sich gehört, und wurde auch nicht extra berechnet (wäre ja noch schöner).
> Bei mir ist es ein GC 7 AL.



Kettenstrebenschutz muss in diesem Jahr separat bestellt werden. Wurde mir von 2 Canyon Mitarbeitern mitgeteilt. Dafür gibt es in diesem Jahr den TORQUE WRENCH Gratis!

Es sollte eigentlich! nicht sein, dass Bikes incl. Gratis Kettenstrebenschutz an den Kunden versandt wird war die Aussage! 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 125853 (19. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> *Kettenstrebenschutz* muss in diesem Jahr *separat* bestellt werden. Wurde mir von 2 Canyon Mitarbeitern mitgeteilt. Dafür gibt es in diesem Jahr den *TORQUE* *WRENCH* *Gratis*!
> 
> Es sollte eigentlich! nicht sein, dass Bikes incl. Gratis Kettenstrebenschutz an den Kunden versandt wird war die Aussage!
> 
> Grüße


 
Bei mir wars genau umgekehrt . Kein Torque Wrench aber montierter Kettenstrebenschutz.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Kettenstrebenschutz muss in diesem Jahr separat bestellt werden. Wurde mir von 2 Canyon Mitarbeitern mitgeteilt. Dafür gibt es in diesem Jahr den TORQUE WRENCH Gratis!
> 
> Es sollte eigentlich! nicht sein, dass Bikes incl. Gratis Kettenstrebenschutz an den Kunden versandt wird war die Aussage!
> 
> Grüße



Naja, das ist dann aber schon sehr knauserig von Canyon, solch einen Centartikel wie den Kettenstrebenschutz beim Kauf eines Rads (von was weiß ich vielen Tausend Euros) mitzugeben.

Der Torquewrench ist auch ein Centartikel und der war bei mir natürlich auch dabei - wie soll man dann auch halbwegs anständig den Lenker befestigen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

ich war's abholen und habe beides bekommen. der torque schlüssel ist lustiger weise für das torque so gut wie nicht zu gebrauchen... gibt kaum schrauben wo er drauf passt... das mit dem kettenstrebenschutz hab ich letztes jahr schon so gehört. auf meine frage ob ich denn keinen bekäme hat er damals einen von nem ladenrad abgemacht. ein kollege hat dann zwar irgendwas zu ihm getuschelt von wegen "gibt's nicht mehr" hab ihn dann aber doch bekommen. beim torque dieses jahr habe ich ihn aber abgemacht und durch nen alten schlauch ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennilein (19. Februar 2009)

zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz:
ich hatte vor meiner Bestellung eine Email an Canyon geschickt, ob denn bei den 2009er Rädern ein Schutz dabei wäre.
Das war die Antwort:

"vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
Auch 2009 liefern wir jedes MTB mit Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz aus.
best regards / mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Niels Wahl"


----------



## messerclub-illi (19. Februar 2009)

beim torque schluessel steckt doch so ein kleiner adapter drinne dann gehts mit den kleinteilen lenker etc.


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Februar 2009)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> beim torque schluessel steckt doch so ein kleiner adapter drinne dann gehts mit den kleinteilen lenker etc.



Genau, der Torquewrench ist ja auch nur dafür gedacht den Lenker zu befestigen, damit man das Rad gleich ausm Karton einsatzbereit hat.
Für was anderes nehme ich ihn auch nicht, dazu ist er mir zu "windig".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

ich habe keinen adapter gefunden. naja, mein torque wrench ist eh schon kaputt... eigentlich brauch ich auch keinen.


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich habe keinen adapter gefunden. naja, mein torque wrench ist eh schon kaputt... eigentlich brauch ich auch keinen.



Im Griff die Metallnuß, etwas pfrimmelig herauszubekommen.
Wie hast Du ihn kaputt bekommen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

ich habe dran rumgespielt, jetzt hält die skala nicht mehr so richtig...


----------



## githriz (19. Februar 2009)

Das Teil verleitet dazu die Skala festzuhalten & den Griff zu verdrehen.
Dann geht er natürlich schnell kaputt.
Wenn man ihn so einsetzt wie vorgesehen funktioniert er erstaunlich gut.
Ich hab es mal mit meinem Gedore verglichen und die Werte haben sehr gut übereingestimmt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2009)

korrekt... beim fernsehen sollte man ihn unbedingt aus der hand legen...


----------



## cf700caad4 (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mir Ende Dezember ein LUX MR 9.0 bestellt, eigentlich sollte es letzten Montag abholbereit in Koblenz auf mich warten. Auf mein Nachfragen wurde ich jetzt auf Ende April verwissen. Ich finde es einfach zum Kotzen. 
Hat noch jemand von euch ein LUX bestellt bzw. eventuell schon bekommen.

Happy Trails

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (19. Februar 2009)

cf700caad4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir Ende Dezember ein LUX MR 9.0 bestellt, eigentlich sollte es letzten Montag abholbereit in Koblenz auf mich warten. Auf mein Nachfragen wurde ich jetzt auf Ende April verwissen. Ich finde es einfach zum Kotzen.
> Hat noch jemand von euch ein LUX bestellt bzw. eventuell schon bekommen.
> ...



da gehts dir wir mir. Habe mir am Januar ein Nerve AM bestellt.
Habe an Canyon ne Mail geschickt, bezweifel aber, dass ich da eine Antwort bekomme.

Es ist wirklich zum kotzen.

Schau mich schon nach Alternativen um, aber leider ist Canyom beim Preis Leistung Verhältnis unschlagbar.


----------



## cf700caad4 (19. Februar 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> da gehts dir wir mir. Habe mir am Januar ein Nerve AM bestellt.
> Habe an Canyon ne Mail geschickt, bezweifel aber, dass ich da eine Antwort bekomme.
> 
> Es ist wirklich zum kotzen.
> ...



Werd da heut nochmal anrufen, möchte wissen, woran es genau hängt, dass nicht geliefert wird. Angeblich soll wo der Rahmen dasein, wenn nur irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten fehlen, würde ich das Rad auch so nehmen, und die sollen es mir nachschicken.
Auf Emails antworten die anscheinend schon aus Prinzip nicht.

Happy Trails

Matze


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Februar 2009)

cf700caad4 schrieb:


> Auf Emails antworten die anscheinend schon aus Prinzip nicht.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit per Mail mit Canyon erledigt. Vielleicht macht auch der Ton die Musik?


----------



## wildermarkus (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Sind die Räder aus dem Outlet gleich Lieferbar oder muß man da warten?
Und wenn ja wie lange dauert das ca?

Grüße


----------



## harke (19. Februar 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> da gehts dir wir mir. Habe mir am Januar ein Nerve AM bestellt.
> Habe an Canyon ne Mail geschickt, bezweifel aber, dass ich da eine Antwort bekomme.
> 
> Es ist wirklich zum kotzen.
> ...



angenommen ich finde in der zwischenzeit ein fahrrad ....dann verweigere ich einfach die annahme vom canyon und schreib denen ne kurze mail gell


----------



## Big D (19. Februar 2009)

@harke

Ja geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhill23 (19. Februar 2009)

cf700caad4 schrieb:


> Werd da heut nochmal anrufen, möchte wissen, woran es genau hängt, dass nicht geliefert wird. Angeblich soll wo der Rahmen dasein, wenn nur irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten fehlen, würde ich das Rad auch so nehmen, und die sollen es mir nachschicken.
> Auf Emails antworten die anscheinend schon aus Prinzip nicht.
> 
> Happy Trails
> ...



Hallo Leute

Ich hab am 1.12.2008 telefonisch ein LUX MR 9.0 bestellt. Am 12.12.2008 hab ich angerufen, um nach der Bestellbestätigung zu fragen. Antwort: "Leider liegt uns keine Bestellung vor". Also gleich am Telefon neu bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war laut der Homepage noch ende Februar der Liefertermin und auch am Telefon sagte man mir, daß das Rad schnell lieferbar wäre, obwohl ich gar nicht danach gefragt hatte. Die Bestätigung wäre bis spätestens bis 17.12. da. Am 18.12. hab ich nochmal angerufen, da die Bestätigung natürlich noch nicht da war. Zumindest lag die Bestellung diesmal vor. Am 6.1.2009 nochmal telefonisch nach der Bestätigung gefragt und: "neues System blabla .....Rückstand bei der Bearbeitung..... Sie kommt aber demnächst". Am 10.01. 2009 kam die Bestätigung dann, aber Liefertermin 1.Juni 2009. Also nochmal angerufen und gefragt, ob das sein kann, weil die Lieferzeitanfrage auf der HP immer noch Februar ausspuckte. Nach 1h kam der Rückruf: "Da haben wir wohl einen Fehler im System. Leider ist der 1.06.2009 korrekt". Danach hat es noch 2 Wochen gedauert bis die Abfrage auf der HP aktualisiert war. Am 29.01.09 hab ich dann nochmal nachgefragt und es kam wie aus der Pistole geschossen "der 1.6.09 ist richtig". Ich hab gefragt warum so spät trotz der anfänglich optimistischen Prognosen; die Antwort war:"Es wären wohl zwischen meiner Bestellung und der Bestätigung so viele Bestellungen eingegangen, die alle vor mir dran wären" Da bekommt die Wochenlange Wartezeit auf die Bestätigung natürlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Ich hab das Rad storniert. Canyon lässt einem ja genug Zeit sich nach Alternativen umzuschauen. Letzts Jahr im Juli hatte ich das LUX schon einmal bestellt und es stellte sich nach 3 Anrufen, weil es am jeweiligen Liefertermin nicht da war, heraus, daß es ausverkauft war.

Falls mich jemand für bekloppt hält, so einen Aufwand zu betreiben um 3500 Tacken los zu werden, kann ich nur sagen: Ich habs am Ende selbst gedacht. Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man für ein vergleichbares Rad 5000 Tacken oder mehr ausgeben muss, dann wird (bei mir zumindest) die Schmerzgrenze deutlich nach oben verschoben.

Allen, die zeitig eins bekommen viel Spass damit. Ich für meinen Teil hab die Mehrkosten akzeptiert, schau mich nach nem anderen Renner um und hab derweil Spass mit meinem ES9.

Greets!


----------



## cf700caad4 (19. Februar 2009)

downhill23 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich hab am 1.12.2008 telefonisch ein LUX MR 9.0 bestellt. Am 12.12.2008 hab ich angerufen, um nach der Bestellbestätigung zu fragen. Antwort: "Leider liegt uns keine Bestellung vor". Also gleich am Telefon neu bestellt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war laut der Homepage noch ende Februar der Liefertermin und auch am Telefon sagte man mir, daß das Rad schnell lieferbar wäre, obwohl ich gar nicht danach gefragt hatte. Die Bestätigung wäre bis spätestens bis 17.12. da. Am 18.12. hab ich nochmal angerufen, da die Bestätigung natürlich noch nicht da war. Zumindest lag die Bestellung diesmal vor. Am 6.1.2009 nochmal telefonisch nach der Bestätigung gefragt und: "neues System blabla .....Rückstand bei der Bearbeitung..... Sie kommt aber demnächst". Am 10.01. 2009 kam die Bestätigung dann, aber Liefertermin 1.Juni 2009. Also nochmal angerufen und gefragt, ob das sein kann, weil die Lieferzeitanfrage auf der HP immer noch Februar ausspuckte. Nach 1h kam der Rückruf: "Da haben wir wohl einen Fehler im System. Leider ist der 1.06.2009 korrekt". Danach hat es noch 2 Wochen gedauert bis die Abfrage auf der HP aktualisiert war. Am 29.01.09 hab ich dann nochmal nachgefragt und es kam wie aus der Pistole geschossen "der 1.6.09 ist richtig". Ich hab gefragt warum so spät trotz der anfänglich optimistischen Prognosen; die Antwort war:"Es wären wohl zwischen meiner Bestellung und der Bestätigung so viele Bestellungen eingegangen, die alle vor mir dran wären" Da bekommt die Wochenlange Wartezeit auf die Bestätigung natürlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Ich hab das Rad storniert. Canyon lässt einem ja genug Zeit sich nach Alternativen umzuschauen. Letzts Jahr im Juli hatte ich das LUX schon einmal bestellt und es stellte sich nach 3 Anrufen, weil es am jeweiligen Liefertermin nicht da war, heraus, daß es ausverkauft war.
> 
> ...



Hallo downhill23,

ich bin schockiert, zum Glück hab ich am 28.12.08 bestellt. Mir wurde heut der 16.03.09 als Liefertermin genannt. Aber bei dir das ist schon eine Frechheit. Viel Glück bei der Suche, hätte ein Cannondale Scalpel Carbon für dich. Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Happy Trails


----------



## mohl_langsam (19. Februar 2009)

bbkhacki schrieb:


> Ja wär gut wenn dich dann nochmal melden könntest...
> 
> Grüße


.............. da ist noch was offen vom Montag! (Expressbike)

@bbhacki
..... Zusammenfassung: Samstag Nachmittag bestellt - Montag mail "Kommisioniert" - Heute Donnerstag, mail "Bike steht abholbereit in Koblenz".

bisdanndann


----------



## bbkhacki (19. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info!

Werde denke ich am Wochenende auch bestellen... GC 6.0!

MfG


----------



## lukrab (20. Februar 2009)

So am 23. soll geplant mein AM 6.0 kommen, hoffentlich klappt alles. Warte jetzt schon seit letzten Sommer, weil ich mir eigentlich ein Mid-Season-Bike holen wollte.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Lawbringer (20. Februar 2009)

cf700caad4 schrieb:


> Werd da heut nochmal anrufen, möchte wissen, woran es genau hängt, dass nicht geliefert wird. Angeblich soll wo der Rahmen dasein, wenn nur irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten fehlen, würde ich das Rad auch so nehmen, und die sollen es mir nachschicken.
> Auf Emails antworten die anscheinend schon aus Prinzip nicht.
> 
> Happy Trails
> ...



Es scheint wirklich so zu sein.

Selbst bei einer Anfrage nach einen simplen Schaltauge kam keine Antwort.
Wie kann ich da verlangen, dass die jetzt auf meine Mail wegen dem Nerve antworten.


----------



## sbie (20. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> .... kettenstrebenschutz  ......   beim torque dieses jahr habe ich ihn aber abgemacht und durch nen alten schlauch ersetzt.


Moin,
 wie hast du denn das gemacht?  Schlauch aufschneiden, rüber und ankleben oder antackern?

Gruß
sbie


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Februar 2009)

Oder Kabelverbinder benutzen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2009)

sbie schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie hast du denn das gemacht?  Schlauch aufschneiden, rüber und ankleben oder antackern?
> 
> Gruß
> sbie



ich habe den schlauch längs aufgeschnitten, noch mal längs halbiert, dann um die streben gewickelt und mit kabelbindern (ohne "ver" ) fixiert.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, ohne "ver"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennilein (20. Februar 2009)

gibt´s denn schon was neues von den GC AL 9.0 (SL)-Bestellungen?


----------



## fittschy (20. Februar 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz:
> ich hatte vor meiner Bestellung eine Email an Canyon geschickt, ob denn bei den 2009er Rädern ein Schutz dabei wäre.
> Das war die Antwort:
> 
> ...


 
kann ich nur bestätigen habe mein XC 6 mit Schutz bekommen


----------



## Wurscht (20. Februar 2009)

Ihr habt's alle gut, ihr könnt mit denen von canyon wenigstens noch telefonieren!

Ich bekam Mitte Januar die Bestellbestätigung, geplanter Liefertermin war der 16.02.09, und seit dieser Mail vom 12. Januar hab ich von canyon nix mehr gehört oder gelesen. Auf Mails reagieren die wohl, wie ich hier gelesen habe, überhaupt nicht.
Aber daß ich da seit 1 Woche noch nicht mal telefonisch durchkomme, das geht mir nicht in den Kopf....

Existiert denn der Laden überhaupt noch, oder sind die mittlerweile der Pleitewelle zum Opfer gefallen????

Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.

Machen die am Ende Betriebsferien???

Es kann doch nicht sein, daß "leider alle Mitarbeiter gerade in einem Gespräch sind". - Und das 5 Tage die Woche, 16 Std am Tag!!!
Ich könnte ja noch nicht mal bestellen, wenn ich denn wollte! Geschweige denn den Lieferstatus abfragen!

Heute ist Freitag in der KW 8. Lieferzeitabfrage auf der HP gibt noch immer KW 8 als "Liefertermin bei einer heute eingehenden Bestellung" an.

Ist hier irgendjemand aus Koblenz, der da mal schnell vorbeifahren könnte und nachschaut, ob der Laden noch existiert????

Ich bin leicht genervt!


----------



## kungfu (20. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade diese Email bekommen:
>>>>>>>>>>
Sehr geehrte/er XXXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.

Sollten Sie Ihre Bestellung bei uns im Showroom abholen, erhalten Sie eine telefonische
Benachrichtigung sobald, Ihre Bestellung bei uns im Abholbereich verfügbar ist.
>>>>>>>>>>

Ich denke das diese Nachricht verbindlich ist ? Wäre ja cool, dann kommt mein AL 6 mindestens eine Woche vor dem genannten Liefertermin ( 6.März )

Wird dann wohl ein kurzer Warteaufenthalt hier .

Gruss
k.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2009)

@Wurscht
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man so lange niemanden erreicht. legst du immer direkt auf, wenn diese ansage kommt? warte halt mal ein paar minuten. ich kam bisher immer gut durch. einmal wurde es mir zu lange. die anderen ca. 5 male ging es aber recht fix.


----------



## cf700caad4 (20. Februar 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Ihr habt's alle gut, ihr könnt mit denen von canyon wenigstens noch telefonieren!
> 
> Ich bekam Mitte Januar die Bestellbestätigung, geplanter Liefertermin war der 16.02.09, und seit dieser Mail vom 12. Januar hab ich von canyon nix mehr gehört oder gelesen. Auf Mails reagieren die wohl, wie ich hier gelesen habe, überhaupt nicht.
> Aber daß ich da seit 1 Woche noch nicht mal telefonisch durchkomme, das geht mir nicht in den Kopf....
> ...




Hallo

was für ein rad hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## cf700caad4 (20. Februar 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Habe gerade diese Email bekommen:
> >>>>>>>>>>
> Sehr geehrte/er XXXXXXXXX,
> 
> ...



du hast es ja gut, amch 3 kreuze, wenn ich auch mal die mail bekomm.
viel spass dann mit dem Bike


----------



## kungfu (20. Februar 2009)

Habe übrigens Vorauskasse bezahlt, weiß nicht ob das was ändert an der Geschwindigkeit .

Gruss von einem sich freuenden
k.




cf700caad4 schrieb:


> du hast es ja gut, amch 3 kreuze, wenn ich auch mal die mail bekomm.
> viel spass dann mit dem Bike


----------



## Cortezsi (20. Februar 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Habe übrigens Vorauskasse bezahlt, weiß nicht ob das was ändert an der Geschwindigkeit .



In der Regel (gilt für viele Versender) wird bei Vorauskasse später geliefert  (Geld ist ja schon da).
Daher: Auf Nachnahme (kostet nur 2 Euro mehr) bestellen, dann bekommen sie auch erst das Geld, wenn geliefert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonbiker_ra (20. Februar 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> gibt´s denn schon was neues von den GC AL 9.0 (SL)-Bestellungen?




Ich hab mein GC AL 9.0 Gr.S Traffic white am 28.11.2008 bestellt.

Gepl. Liefertermin war der 26.01.2009. 

2 E-Mails zu Canyon geschickt, natürlich keine Antwort, hab von denen noch nie eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail bekommen.

Letzte Woche Freitag angerufen, Liefertermin soll Ende Februar sein.
Grund sollen Lieferprobleme der Bremsen sein. Wieso sind dann Formula R1 Scheiben auf dem GC AL 6.0, wo eigentlich Oro K18 drauf sein sollen?


Dann hab ich noch Teamkleidung von Canyon am 23.01.2009 bestellt.

Gepl. Liefertermin 10.02.2009.

Beim Telefonat letzte Woche nachgefragt, wie es mit den Sachen aussieht. Scheint alles auf Lager, aber bis heute leider keine Lieferung.

Bin echt gespannt, wann da was kommt, hab ja alles per Vorkasse bezahlt.


----------



## hennilein (20. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich ist mit Liefertermin Ende Februar, der Liefertermin der Räder und nicht der eventuelle Liefertermin der Bremsen gemeint.......


----------



## fittschy (20. Februar 2009)

habe zwei Canyonbike`s und jedes kam vor dem versprochenen Termin.
Habe jedoch beide in Koblenz abgeholt. Und zur telefonische Erreichbarkeit kann ich nur sagen das ich immer sehr schnell durchgekommen bin.
bleib ganz ruhig Brauner auch wenns schwer fällt


----------



## knuspi (20. Februar 2009)

canyonbiker_ra schrieb:


> ... Wieso sind dann Formula R1 Scheiben auf dem GC AL 6.0, wo eigentlich Oro K18 drauf sein sollen?
> ...



Habe deshalb schon eine Mail an Canyon geschrieben. Mal schauen, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Februar 2009)

...vielleicht gibt es ja Lieferprobleme aus China !?!?!?
Schlechtes Wetter !?!?!?


----------



## ____ (20. Februar 2009)

@Wurscht:

Heute das erste mal mit canyon telefoniert und nach 40 sekunden durchgekommen  , Uhrzeit war genau um 12 glaub ich... 
Ruf einfach dann an, wenn du nicht glaubst dass keiner anruft, dann kommst du bestimmt durch 

Ne, im Ernst, nur nicht aufgeben das wird schon (und es wird sich lohnen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (20. Februar 2009)

Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man am Mittags am besten durchkommt. Abends nach 16 Uhr hat man kaum noch eine Chance. Da muss man schon sehr viel Geduld haben.


----------



## Sanz (20. Februar 2009)

canyonbiker_ra schrieb:


> Ich hab mein GC AL 9.0 Gr.S Traffic white am 28.11.2008 bestellt.
> 
> Gepl. Liefertermin war der 26.01.2009.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe auch noch nichts, noch nicht einmal die von Canyon am letzten Freitag innerhalb 48 Stunden versprochene Info bezüglich eines realistischen Liefertermins. Mittlerweile kann ich die ganze Hotline nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 
Ich versuche einfach zu vergessen, daß ich ein Fahrrad bestellt habe. Irgendwann steht ein gelber Mann mit einem großen Paket vor meiner Tür und ich freue mich. Vielleicht schon bei sommerlichen 20°C.
Es wird dringend Zeit, daß Bulls oder irgend ein Anderer technisch/preislich besser wird. Konkurenz kann so einiges bewirken. 

Gruß Andre


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben im Moment einen recht hohen Krankenstand in unserem Callcenter, was die Erreichbarkeit leider einschränkt. Auch die Mailbearbeitung ist hiervon betroffen. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Wir bauen unser Callcenter aber weiter aus um solche Engpässe besser abfedern zu können. Gerade diese Woche haben 3 neue Mitarbeiter angefangen, welche im Moment eingearbeitet werden.

Bzgl. der "R1" Scheiben bei verschiedenen Rädern: Dies sind keine speziellen Scheiben die nur zur R1 gehören sondern eine neue Variante der Formula-Scheibe. Diese wird bei uns im Modelljahr 2009 im Zuge eines Running Change eingeführt.

VG

Michael


----------



## Wurscht (20. Februar 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> @Wurscht
> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man so lange niemanden erreicht. legst du immer direkt auf, wenn diese ansage kommt? warte halt mal ein paar minuten. ich kam bisher immer gut durch. einmal wurde es mir zu lange. die anderen ca. 5 male ging es aber recht fix.



@Mettwurst82:

sei mir nicht bös, aber ich glaub, 5 bis 8 Minuten PRO ANRUF (!!) in der Warteschlange wären dann wohl auch für dich genug. Ist eine absolut nervige und aggressiv machende Dudelmusik, die man sich da anhören muß!
Bin im Moment gerade bei 8:23 Min....
Wie lange meinst du, sollte ich denn in der Warteschlange ausharren?

@cf700caad4:

Nerve XC 9.0

Bin jetzt 10:35 in der Warteschlange....


----------



## torisch (20. Februar 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> @Mettwurst82:
> 
> sei mir nicht bös, aber ich glaub, 5 bis 8 Minuten PRO ANRUF (!!) in der Warteschlange wären dann wohl auch für dich genug. Ist eine absolut nervige und aggressiv machende Dudelmusik, die man sich da anhören muß!
> Bin im Moment gerade bei 8:23 Min....
> ...


Vielleicht liegts doch an der Uhrzeit, hab gestern mittag angerufen und mußte ca. 1:30min warten. Was mir aufgefallen ist, der Sprecher der Hotline ist der gleiche Sprecher wie bei der Kultserie "Die Ludolfs".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Februar 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> @Mettwurst82:
> 
> sei mir nicht bös, aber ich glaub, 5 bis 8 Minuten PRO ANRUF (!!) in der Warteschlange wären dann wohl auch für dich genug. Ist eine absolut nervige und aggressiv machende Dudelmusik, die man sich da anhören muß!
> Bin im Moment gerade bei 8:23 Min....
> ...



ich bin dir nicht böse, ich hab lediglich MEINE erfahrungen geschildert


----------



## markusunterwegs (20. Februar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben im Moment einen recht hohen Krankenstand in unserem Callcenter, was die Erreichbarkeit leider einschränkt. Auch die Mailbearbeitung ist hiervon betroffen. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Wir bauen unser Callcenter aber weiter aus um solche Engpässe besser abfedern zu können. Gerade diese Woche haben 3 neue Mitarbeiter angefangen, welche im Moment eingearbeitet werden.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

und die GC ab AL 9.0 gehen jetzt ab nächste Woche raus? Oder noch nicht sicher?

DANKE & Grüße

Markus


----------



## Sunset84 (20. Februar 2009)

@ mstaab_canyon


Sehr geehrter Herr Staab. 

ich habe mir gleich beim Release der neuen Homepage ein Canyon Nerve XC 7.0 bestellt. Bei der Artikelbeschreibung zu diesem Bike findet und fand man damals auch schon die Formula ORO K24 als verbaute Bremse. Auf den Fotos zu diesem Bike sind auch zweifelsfrei die "gewellten" Formula ORO K24 Bremsscheiben zu sehen. 
Da ich ja nun fast schon drei Monate auf mein lang ersehntes Bike warte, dachte ich mir bestelle ich mir doch einfach schon einmal vorab die (gewellte) 180er Formula ORO K24 Scheibe + Adapter (für das Hinterrad). Damit ich, wenn es dann geliefert wird, sofort richtig durchstarten kann und nicht nochmals eine Woche auf die Bremsscheibe warten muss um dieses Traumbike zu vervollständigen.

Nun muss ich aber leider feststellen, dass anscheinend einige Bikes mit den R1 Scheiben ausgeliefert werden :-( 

Ich habe für die 180er ORO Scheibe knapp 50,00 Euro bezahlt und ich muss  sagen, dass ich es schon sehr sehr schade fände, wenn ich das Geld umsonst ausgeben hätte und dann schauen müsste wie ich die Scheibe wieder los werde, nur weil Canyon einfach mal so die Teile ändert.... 

Bezüglich Ihrer Aussage, dass die Bremsscheiben nur eine neue Variante der "gewellten" Formula Scheibe sei, wundere ich mich nun schon ein wenig. Denn auf der Formula-Homepage gibt es hierfür keinerlei Anhaltspunkte, dass es die Formula ORO K24 oder auch K18 mit "runden" Scheiben gibt. Es gibt wohl eine Variante mit Aluminium-Träger, aber eine "runde" kann ich da leider unter der Rubrik "K24 new" nicht finden.

http://www.formula-brake.it/en/bikes/k-24-new

Ist es also unverschämt, wenn man als Kunde erwartet die Ware so zu erhalten, wie man diese auch bestellt hat??? Zumal wir hier ja auch nicht von 100  Artikeln sprechen, sondern um Produkte für die manch einer hier sehr lange sparen muss.

Ich bin mir auch durchaus bewusst, dass alle Angaben zur Ausstattungsvarianten etc. egal ob auf der Homepage oder dem Katalog immer unverbindlich sind. Nur ist es doch so, dass man sich als Kunde doch auch auf diese Angaben verlässt, denn sonst könnte man sich ja auch niemals für ein Produkt sicher entscheiden, wenn man im Vorraus schon damit rechnen muss, dass die bestellte Ware dann doch anders als bestellt ausgeliefert wird.

Für eine Antwort wären ich und wahrscheinlich auch viele hier im Forum sehr dankbar.


----------



## harke (20. Februar 2009)

das ist einfach nur omg^^


----------



## kungfu (20. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mach bloss keinen Stress, sonst warten die 6 Monate auf gewellte Scheiben und ich kriege mein Bike erst nächsten Winter .....

Also, ich nehme auch die Runden, einfach schicken, schnell, bitte .

Gruss
k.




Sunset84 schrieb:


> @ mstaab_canyon
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Staab.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (20. Februar 2009)

So... ich war heute endlich in Koblenz und bin die XC's Probe gefahren... habe heute ein XC 7.0 in schwarz bestellt. Der geplante Liefertermin ist der 10.03. Sollte er gehalten werden, finde ich das durchaus akzeptabel .

Bezüglich des Services von Canyon habe ich schon ganz unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht: telefonisch war nie ein Problem, eine Email wurde prompt, eine erst nach fast 14 Tagen beantwortet.

Wegen den Scheiben habe ich leider nicht gefragt heute, aber wahrscheinlich hätte mir die ansonsten wirklich kompetente Beraterin auch keine schlüssige Auskunft liefern können.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls riesig auf mein Bike. Bisher glaube ich, dass die Sache glatt läuft .

So long...
Eike


----------



## Langley (20. Februar 2009)

Leute, Bremsen sollen bremsen, gut aussehen ist der Job von anderen. Kauf Deiner Freundin für die 50 Euro was nettes für den Sommer und wart doch erst mal ab wie die Brakes so sind.

Und wenn, dann nicht hier im Wartezimmer !

Take care

Langley


----------



## enjung (21. Februar 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Leute, Bremsen sollen bremsen, gut aussehen ist der Job von anderen.



Sehe ich genauso! Wenn er eh andere Scheiben drauf machen will, iss es eh vollkommen fratze, welche drauf sind.

Vielleicht kann ich noch mal endgültig was zum Lieferumfang der Bikes sagen. Die Frage kommt ja immer wieder hoch hier.

Der Kettenstrebenschutz sowie der Drehmomentschlüssel und das Handbuch sind im Lieferumfang enthalten. Handbuch und Schlüssel stehen auch auf der Auftragsbestätigung.

In drei Wochen ist das Warten dann hoffentlich vorbei...

In diesem Sinne
Eike


----------



## harke (21. Februar 2009)

wie lange habt ihr so gewartet?vielleicht machen wir mal ne abstimmung


----------



## Terrier (21. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ab dem tag an dem ich bestellt hab genau 100 Tage warten müssen. Jetzt sinds noch 16


----------



## cf700caad4 (21. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Ich habe ab dem tag an dem ich bestellt hab genau 100 Tage warten müssen. Jetzt sinds noch 16




Na hoffentlich kommt es dann auch in 16 Tage, ich hab 2 Tage vor der eigentlichen Abholung eine Mail bekommen. In der stand drin, das es leider Lieferprobleme gibt. 
Abder trotzdem dir viel Glück.

Happy Trails


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (21. Februar 2009)

So Leude ,ich bin dann mal wech.  Habe am 19.2. mein Bike bekommen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal probefahren ,wenns Wetter mitmacht.

Bis bald mal...


----------



## torisch (21. Februar 2009)

Pi Mal Daumen schrieb:


> So Leude ,ich bin dann mal wech.  Habe am 19.2. mein Bike bekommen. Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal probefahren ,wenns Wetter mitmacht.
> 
> Bis bald mal...



War das nen Nerve XC 7.0? In welcher Farbe?
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bock!


----------



## knuspi (21. Februar 2009)

Nochmal zu den Bremsscheiben der Oro: Bei Cube sind auch die runden Scheiben verbaut. Sieht also so aus, als würden die Oro-Scheiben jetzt allgemein rund sein.
Ich find das aber auch nicht schlimm. Die alten (welligen) scheinen ja immer geklingelt zu haben. Bei den neuen ist mir da noch nichts aufgefallen. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Nur weil die Scheiben nicht gewellt sind ist das Bike noch lange nicht hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (21. Februar 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> War das nen Nerve XC 7.0? In welcher Farbe?
> Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bock!


 Ja ist ein 7.0  und schwarz isses auch (siehe Fotos)..mehr wenn ich mal draussen war


----------



## THE JUMPER (22. Februar 2009)

nach kurzer wartezeit (nich mal einen monat hat es gedauert) konnte ich heute mein bock abholen; 

Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 LTD        größe M  inkl. drehmoment, kettenschutz


----------



## Sanz (22. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> und die GC ab AL 9.0 gehen jetzt ab nächste Woche raus? Oder noch nicht sicher?
> 
> ...



Hi, nach Eigeninitiative folgende neue Info: Mein Al 9.0 SL soll in der ersten Märzwoche fertig sein (bestellt am 07.12.). Es lag nach Auskunft Canyon nur u.a. an der R1. Auch andere Zulieferteile fehlten oder fehlen noch. 
Weiter ist in Zukunft eine automatische Benachrichtigung bei Lieferverzug durch das System bei Canyon geplant .

Andre


----------



## markusunterwegs (22. Februar 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi, nach Eigeninitiative folgende neue Info: Mein Al 9.0 SL soll in der ersten Märzwoche fertig sein (bestellt am 07.12.). Es lag nach Auskunft Canyon nur u.a. an der R1. Auch andere Zulieferteile fehlten oder fehlen noch.
> Weiter ist in Zukunft eine automatische Benachrichtigung bei Lieferverzug durch das System bei Canyon geplant .
> 
> Andre



Hi Andre,
danke für die Info. Habe mich jetzt auch für die SL Version in schwarz entschieden. Insofern darf ich mich jetzt darüber freuen, dass noch nichts ausgeliefert wurde  Werde morgen mein AL 9.0 stornieren!
Grüße
Markus


----------



## Unruheherdt (22. Februar 2009)

omg:

Habe gestern nach 2 Wochen endlich meine Bestellbestätigung per mail bekommen. Liefertermin ist der 22.Juni 2009 

Das halt ich nicht aus!!!!!

Bestellt hatte ich übrigens ein Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green.


Naja.....


----------



## harke (22. Februar 2009)

würd mir da einfach wo anders eins holen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CurareN (22. Februar 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> omg:
> 
> Habe gestern nach 2 Wochen endlich meine Bestellbestätigung per mail bekommen. Liefertermin ist der 22.Juni 2009
> 
> ...



was haste für ne größe bestellt? ist ja echt übel!!!


----------



## MX33 (22. Februar 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> omg:
> 
> Habe gestern nach 2 Wochen endlich meine Bestellbestätigung per mail bekommen. Liefertermin ist der 22.Juni 2009
> 
> ...




das habe ich schon fast befürchtet , seit einigen Tagen gibt es nämlich auf die Lieferzeit-Anfrage eines AM 7.0 in acid-green keine Rückmeldung mehr !  
Wenn dies sich wirklich bestätigen sollte, werde ich auf jedenfall meine Bestellung (AM 7.0 Größe M in green) stornieren .


----------



## Unruheherdt (22. Februar 2009)

Ist Größe L.

Ja einfach ein anderes zu bestellen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Aber ich habe mich einfach in diese Bike verliebt...

Also wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben als abzuwarten.

Na mal schauen. Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall auch mal bei Canyon anrufen. Vielleicht stimmt der termin ja auch nicht!

#hoff#


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Februar 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Ist Größe L.
> 
> Ja einfach ein anderes zu bestellen, habe ich mir auch schon überlegt.
> Aber ich habe mich einfach in diese Bike verliebt...
> ...




Hab mein AM 7.0 in acid green am 30.01. bestellt und der LT soll der 09.03. sein. Bin auch mal gespannt, ob das eingehalten wird.

War gestern nochmal da und hab auch nochmal gefragt und laut Canyon-Mitarbeiter gibt es da bislang keine Informationen, die gegen diesen Termin sprechen würden.

Mal abwarten


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Februar 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Ist Größe L.
> 
> (...)
> Aber ich habe mich einfach in diese Bike verliebt...
> ...



Ja, so gehts mir auch... Das Bike ist einfach nur geil 
Eine Alternative sehe ich in der Preisklasse auch nicht und nochmal was drauflegen ist auch nicht so einfach


----------



## CurareN (22. Februar 2009)

hoffentlich kommt das AM in M schneller...einfach unglaubliche diese lieferzeiten. hoffe die grippewelle hat bei canyon bald ein ende


----------



## hennilein (23. Februar 2009)

...was für´s GC AL 9.0SL gilt, wird dann wohl auch für´s 9.0 zutreffen. 
Danke für die Info, Andre!!!

Jetzt also die ganze Hoffnung auf KW10............Wetter is e noch doof!


----------



## sudanger (23. Februar 2009)

CurareN schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt das AM in M schneller...einfach unglaubliche diese lieferzeiten. hoffe die grippewelle hat bei canyon bald ein ende



Gerade angerufen wegen meinem AM in M...Liefertermin war ja der 23.2, bestellt am 28.11....nach 10min in der Warteschleife die Info, dass es in etwa 14 Tage oder auch erst in 3 Wochen kommt. So genau kann die nette Dame das jetzt auch nicht sagen. 

Wieso es nicht möglich ist Kunden, vor allem wenn sie schon bezahlt haben, über verschobene Liefertermine zeitnah (also nicht bei Anruf am eigentl. tag der Leiferung) zu informieren geht mir nicht ein. Soviel "Service" bietet fast schon jeder Würstlstand.


----------



## canyonbiker_ra (23. Februar 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> ...was für´s GC AL 9.0SL gilt, wird dann wohl auch für´s 9.0 zutreffen.
> Danke für die Info, Andre!!!
> 
> Jetzt also die ganze Hoffnung auf KW10............Wetter is e noch doof!



Ich hab eigentlich große Hoffnung, dass das GC AL 9.0 jetzt entlich bald kommt.
Seit letzter Woche, ich glaub Donnerstag oder Freitag, ist das Bike Größe S in schwarz als Expressbike ausgewiesen.

Dann sollten ja die Bremsen schon da sein.


----------



## lukrab (23. Februar 2009)

sudanger schrieb:


> Gerade angerufen wegen meinem AM in M...Liefertermin war ja der 23.2, bestellt am 28.11....nach 10min in der Warteschleife die Info, dass es in etwa 14 Tage oder auch erst in 3 Wochen kommt. So genau kann die nette Dame das jetzt auch nicht sagen.
> 
> Wieso es nicht möglich ist Kunden, vor allem wenn sie schon bezahlt haben, über verschobene Liefertermine zeitnah (also nicht bei Anruf am eigentl. tag der Leiferung) zu informieren geht mir nicht ein. Soviel "Service" bietet fast schon jeder Würstlstand.



Na klasse ich hab mich schon so darauf gefreut diese Woche, wo ich endlich mal Ferien hab mit dem neuen Mountainbike zu fahren .

mfg lukrab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennilein (23. Februar 2009)

canyonbiker_ra schrieb:


> Ich hab eigentlich große Hoffnung, dass das GC AL 9.0 jetzt entlich bald kommt.
> Seit letzter Woche, ich glaub Donnerstag oder Freitag, ist das Bike Größe S in schwarz als Expressbike ausgewiesen.
> 
> Dann sollten ja die Bremsen schon da sein.




hmmmm........meins ist Größe L und Farbe hab ich weiss......

Ne tolle Überraschung wär´s ja, wenn´s doch noch diese Woche kommen würde


----------



## Starkbier (23. Februar 2009)

ich warte gerade nur noch auf eine nette ausrede vom lieben herr staab


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (23. Februar 2009)

Kann mich Euch da nur anschließen.

Verstehe deren Politik nicht so ganz.
Habe am 22.12.08 in Koblenz nen AM 7.0 in Größe M bestellt.
Sie sagten mir das der Liefertermin der 11.05.09 wäre.

Da hat es mir fast den Boden unter den Füßen weggerissen, so dann schau ich die Tage auf deren HP und was sehen meine Augen da.

Wenn ich jetzt das gleiche Rad bestelle dann bekomme ich es in der selben Woche im Mai. Das kann doch wohl nicht deren ernst sein oder?

8 Wochen eher bestellt und der selbe Liefertermin?

So langsam hab ich die Nase voll.


----------



## lorenz12 (23. Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen!

HÃ¶rt sich ja toll an was ich hier so lese... Ich hab im November ein Nerve AM 6.0 (white,M) bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin war auch 23.02.

Hab letzte Woche am Mittwoch (5 Tage vor vorrauss. Liefertermin) mal angefufen und nach dem Status gefragt. Der Ã¼brigens sehr nette Herr hat mir geantwortet dass er bei meiner Bestellung keinen Grund fÃ¼r eine VerzÃ¶gerung sehe. Und jetzt plÃ¶tzlich wieder 2-3 Wochen?? WeiÃ er dass 5 Tage vorher nicht schon?

Ein paar Tage hin oder her, auch meinetwegen 3 Wochen seh ich ja ein, ich finde es nur absolut unverstÃ¤ndlich dass man dem Kunden der 2000â¬ ausgibt, nicht mal eine mail schicken kann um ihn Ã¼ber die VerzÃ¶gerung zu informieren. Ich bin mir sicher dass Canyon sich nicht meldet und ich wieder hinterher telefonieren darf...

Das selbe Problem hatte Ã¼brigens ein Bekannter von mir letztes Jahr auch schon. Ist auf eigenes Nachfragen immer wieder vertrÃ¶stet worden bis er irgendwann die Bestellung storniert hat.

zu e-mails: Hab bis jetzt zwei geschrieben. Eine Wurde nie beantwortet. In der zweiten fragte ich nach der tatsÃ¤chlich verbauten Vorderachse im 6.0. Im web stand ja fÃ¤lschlicherweise was von ner DC-91 20 mm thru-axle. Die Antwort nach ca. 3 Wochen:" ...ist eine Formula DC-91 20 mm thru axle verbaut". aha... Auf eine erneute Anfrage weil dass ja eig. nicht stimmen kann kam nie mehr eine Antwort.

Trotzdem muss ich sagen dass die bikes der Hammer sind und hoffe dass sich das ganze geeier gelohnt hat wenn ich meines in der Hand hab... Ich freu mich trotz allem tierisch drauf!

GruÃ


----------



## vitello (23. Februar 2009)

Na dann hoff ich mal dass mein AM 9 in KW 11 zu mir kommen wird ...weil da hat sich der Liefertermin auch auf der Page ned geändert


----------



## Wurscht (23. Februar 2009)

Heute ist ein denkwürdiger Tag!!

Ich bin eben - und das sogar gleich beim heutigen ersten Anruf - an einen richtigen Menschen geraden!!! (Zur Erinnerung: hab seit letzten Montag vergeblich versucht, überhaupt telefonisch bei Canyon durchzukommen)

...nur leider: der konnte mir gar nicht helfen!

Ich hatte zwar in der Automatenansage die 2 gedrückt, für eine Statusabfrage der Bestellung, doch der gute Herr konnte lediglich meine Telefonnummer notieren und an die zuständigen Kollegen weiterleiten, damit die mich zurückrufen....

...wahrscheinlich werde ich genauso zuverlässig von denen zurückgerufen, wie meine Mails prompt beantwortet wurden - nämlich gar nicht!

Und über den Status meiner Bestellung weiß wohl eh keiner was.

Das Interessante an der ganzen Angelegenheit ist: ich war eben auf deren HP, und da wird doch tatsächlich bei der Lieferzeitabfrage die KW 08 angegeben.... Noch dazu wird daneben in Klammern angezeigt, daß wir uns aktuell in der KW 09 befinden...

Genau so muß Kompetenz, Organisation und Kundenservice aussehen!!


----------



## Realzinni (23. Februar 2009)

ich denke es wird auch mal wieder Zeit für ein Statement eines Canyon Mitarbeiters hier in diesem Tread, denn sonst schadet das Wartezimmer 2009 den Ruf Canyons sehr.


----------



## BenyRyder (23. Februar 2009)

Servus !!! Ich habe am 06.12.08 ein Torque ES 9.0 LTD in Gr L bestellt,geplanter Liefertermin  war  19.01.09 !!!  Hab am 23.01.09 in Koblenz angerufen und der nette Herr am Telefon konnte mir gar nichts sagen wie es mit dem Liefertermin aussieht,meinte nur soll mich mal in 1-2 Monaten melden !! Habe seitdem auch nichts mehr von Canyon gehört !!! Hat jemand schon ein ES 9.0 LTD geliefert bekommen??? Würde mich mal interessieren ob es überhaupt schon einmal bei Canyon rausgegangen ist !! Habe mir schon überlegt aus dem Torque ES 9.0 LTD ein Torque FR 9.0 oder ein Torque ES 9.0 zumachen !!!


----------



## sudanger (24. Februar 2009)

Immerhin, gestern noch ein Mail bekommen wo mir in Aussicht gestellt wird, dass das Bike (AM6 M) Ende der ersten Märzwoche montiert werden..wird/könnte. Bin ja mal gespannt, aber irgendwie hab ich wenig Hoffnung wenn man die Erfahrung anderer in Betracht zieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (24. Februar 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich mal dass mein AM 9 in KW 11 zu mir kommen wird ...weil da hat sich der Liefertermin auch auf der Page ned geändert



Hab mir auch ein AM 9.0 bestellt. Aber das weiße AM soll laut page erst ab KW14 verfügbar ist. In Copper und Black schon in KW11. Das das selbe bike in weiß später kommen soll wurde mir schon gesagt als ich mein neues Bike ende November bestellt hab. Deswegen hab ich´s in Copper bestellt.


----------



## vitello (24. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Hab mir auch ein AM 9.0 bestellt. Aber das weiße AM soll laut page erst ab KW14 verfügbar ist. In Copper und Black schon in KW11. Das das selbe bike in weiß später kommen soll wurde mir schon gesagt als ich mein neues Bike ende November bestellt hab. Deswegen hab ich´s in Copper bestellt.



Dann hast du sicherlich Größe L?! ...ich hab M bestellt und auch jetzt steht aktuell noch KW11 als Termin ...wurde mir auch so auf der Auftragsbestätigung mitgeteilt. 
Man, das Warten ist eine so emotionelle Sache ...Freud und Leid liegen so dicht beieinander.
Aber ganz allgemein is das nicht nur bei Canyon so dass man auf sein Rad warten muss ...manchmal länger als geplant ...soll auch bei den anderen "Großen" passieren ;o)
Naja, ich freu mich drauf und wenns des 9er HS in weiß gegeben hätte hätt ich die Hammerschmidtversion genommen ...aber dieses grässliche blau is ein nogo! ...so, bin ich des auch nochmal losgeworden und dann setz ich mich wieder auf meinen Wartestuhl und quäl derweil mein Spectral.


----------



## kungfu (24. Februar 2009)

Auf Wiedersehen ,
AL 6 ist gerade gekommen  und das 12 Tage VOR Liefertermin !
Ich mach nachher mal ein Bild.....

Gruss
k.


----------



## Pi Mal Daumen (24. Februar 2009)

THE JUMPER schrieb:


> nach kurzer wartezeit (nich mal einen monat hat es gedauert) konnte ich heute mein bock abholen;
> 
> Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 LTD größe M inkl. drehmoment, kettenschutz


 Ähm..warum zeigst Du uns denn den hässlichen BMW mit auf dem Foto? Ich dachte, du präsentierst hier stolz dein neues Canyon.


----------



## Zuecho (24. Februar 2009)

Uuueeeeeee.... ich hatte es ja schon fast vermutet:
gestern wurde mir von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter am Telefon gesagt, dass es auch bei meinem XC 9.0 evtl spaeter werden koennte. 
Grund sind die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Fomular. Geplanter liefertermin war 9.3.


----------



## cf700caad4 (24. Februar 2009)

Zuecho schrieb:


> Uuueeeeeee.... ich hatte es ja schon fast vermutet:
> gestern wurde mir von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter am Telefon gesagt, dass es auch bei meinem XC 9.0 evtl spaeter werden koennte.
> Grund sind die Lieferschwierigkeiten von Fomular. Geplanter liefertermin war 9.3.



Hallo,

ich wurde bei meinen Lux MR 9.0 auch von dem gepl. 16.02. und den vorraussichtlichen 16.03.09 verzögert. Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen soetwas. Canyon kann auch nichts dafür, wenn die Lieferanten nicht liefern. Aber es muss dann auch endlich mal ein Termin verbindlich genannt werden. Af den man dann sehnsüchtig wartet und sich auch freut.

Also hoffen wir mal, dass die Bremsen bald kommen.

Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohl_langsam (24. Februar 2009)

............... na die Bremsen sollten doch wohl da sein!?!
- oder sind die R1 von nem GC AL 9 (was ja als Expressbike gelistet ist) andere R1 als die auf die wir warten ?? 

bisdanndann


----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. Februar 2009)

das kann durch aus sein. die lieferung für die jeweiligen modelle erfolgt wahrscheinlich just in time, oder eben auch nicht


----------



## Incommunicado (24. Februar 2009)

Kurzes Update zu meiner Nerve AM 6.0 Bestellung:

Muss sagen; es tut sich sich scheinbar was hinsichtlich Service:

Gestern geplanter Liefertermin -> direkt angerufen und nach 1 (!) Minute jemanden an der Strippe gehabt -> der konnte mir zwar nicht helfen, hat mir aber  einen Rückruf innerhalb der nächsten 24 Std. zugesagt. Da dachte ich schon: Suuuper; das wird ja sowieso nix. Wurde auch nix, so dass ich heute nochmal angerufen habe und wieder nach 1 (!) Minute mit jemand echtem gesprochen habe. Auch er sagte mir wieder einen Rückruf - noch heute - zu. Ich natürlich wieder skeptisch und noch einmal die Dringlichkeit klargemacht und siehe da: Tatsächlich kam der Rückruf und - man glaubt es kaum - zusätzlich eine Mail.

Aussage der Mail: 

(...)
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.

Die Lieferung Ihres Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 wird aktuell durch einen unserer
Zulieferer verzögert.

Wir arbeiten aktuell an einer zeitnahen Lösung, um Ihnen Ihr Rad
schnellstmöglich ausliefern zu können.

Die Montage Ihres Rades kann Ende der ersten März Woche erfolgen,
selbstverständlich folgt die Auslieferung unmittelbar danach.

Wir danken für Ihre Geduld und Ihr Verständnis.

(...)

Habe dann den Herrn, der mich fast parallel angerufen hat, gefragt, ob die mir dann die Auslieferung zu dem Termin garantieren können. Können die natürlich nicht 100%ig, aber das ist doch schon mal was. Ich bin jedenfalls guter Dinge, dass das klappt.

Sie leben also noch ...


----------



## timothekid (24. Februar 2009)

icke hab mir am samstag das fr 7.0 bestellt 
auf der page stand sofort lieferbar...hoffe das geht jetz auch wirklich
flott^^. 
frage: wiege 65kg. bauen die dann auch weichere federn in gabel und
dämpfer ein?


----------



## HelixBonus (24. Februar 2009)

@Incommunicado

hab das gleiche Modell bestellt und lustigerweise am Montag Vormittag noch die Info bekommen, dass meine Bestellung fertig kommissioniert wurde. Da fängt man an, sich zu freuen und just kommt die nächste Mail - im Grunde inhaltsleer vermittelt mir diese das Gefühl, keiner weiß, wann die fehlenden Teile wirklich kommen. Das macht Mut...
Zudem bin ich gespannt, mit was für einer Vorderachse das AM 6.0 geliefert wird. Ende November war da noch eine Steckachse abgebildet und eine Formula "through axle" in der Beschreibung. Mittlerweile ist eine 9 mm Achse draus geworden und das "through axle" ist verschwunden. Irrtümer hin oder her - ich bestelle doch keine Aluräder an meinem Auto und bekomme dann Stahl geliefert. Zum Glück studiert meine Freundin Jura - mal sehen, was die dazu meint...


----------



## derearl (25. Februar 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> icke hab mir am samstag das fr 7.0 bestellt
> auf der page stand sofort lieferbar...hoffe das geht jetz auch wirklich
> flott^^.



Habe vor 1 1/2 Wochen auch ein Bike bestellt, welches laut der Seite sofort lieferbar sei (Outlet) ... Naja, bis auf die nichtssagende Mail, in der nichtmal klar wird das sie sich auf meine Bestellung bezieht habe ich noch nichts von Canyon gehört. Nach ein paar Anrufen erfuhr ich zumindest das meine Bestellung angekommen ist, man aber dort derzeit stark überlastet sei was die Abarbeitung der Bestellungen angeht. Karneval scheint auch dort den Betrieb nahezu lahm zu legen. 
Mal abwarten wie sich das diese Woche entwickelt. Dir wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Glück


----------



## MTB-Timmel (25. Februar 2009)

@timothekid wenn du Opitune ausgewählt hast (in deinem Fall unter 72kg) stellen sie dir glaube ich nur die Gabel ein

Beim Dämpfer habe ich angegrufen !!!! das geht glaub nur auf Anfrage


----------



## timothekid (25. Februar 2009)

ich hab nichts von opitune gelesen...werd dich die mal anrufen müssen^^
vielen dank shco nmal


----------



## hennilein (25. Februar 2009)

so, jetzt sind auch GC AL 9.0 und 9.0SL in weiss und in fast allen Größen als Expressbike lieferbar!
Sollten die Lieferprobleme doch gelöst sein...............


----------



## hennilein (25. Februar 2009)

Juhuuuu..........Email von Canyon:
"vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.

Sollten Sie Ihre Bestellung bei uns im Showroom abholen, erhalten Sie eine telefonische
Benachrichtigung sobald, Ihre Bestellung bei uns im Abholbereich verfügbar ist.

Bei weiteren Fragen erreichen Sie uns telefonisch unter + 49 (0) 261 40 4000 oder per E-Mail
unter [email protected].


Mit besten Grüßen aus Koblenz,

Ihr Canyon Team

Canyon Bicylces GmbH
Karl-Tesche-Strasse 12
56073 Koblenz

Geschäftsführer: Roman Arnold
HR 2870, Amtsgericht Koblenz
USt-ID-Nr. DE 148719832"

Dann wird´s nächste Woche klappen!!!! Juhuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muschl (25. Februar 2009)

Moin Leute!

Dieses Forum ist ja alles andere als ermutigend. Allerdings bin ich noch voller Hoffnung. Habe mein GC Al9.0 letzte Woche Donnerstag bestellt aber bis jetzt keine weiteren Infos seitens Canyon bekommen.
Auf der Maguraseite bin ich auf etwas gestoßen, was die langen Lieferzeiten speziell der Al9.0er Modelle erklären würde. Die verbauten Gabeln sind einer Rückrufaktion zum Opfer gefallen. Auf eine Stellungnahme seitens Canyon warte ich seitdem vergebens. Ich hoffe nicht, dass solche Gabeln trotzdem noch verbaut werden und der Kunde damit dann die Probleme damit hat.


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand die RAL Nummer von dieser Farbe sagen ?
die Farbe heisst copper.
habe schon ein par Email Anfragen und Telefonanrufe bei Canyon gemacht, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Bis jetzt hat mich noch niemand zurückgerufen, oder zurückgemailt.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte !


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Februar 2009)

geh zum doc, du schreibst doppelt!


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Februar 2009)

habs auch gerade gesehen !
schon gelöscht !


----------



## hennilein (25. Februar 2009)

Muschl schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Dieses Forum ist ja alles andere als ermutigend. Allerdings bin ich noch voller Hoffnung. Habe mein GC Al9.0 letzte Woche Donnerstag bestellt aber bis jetzt keine weiteren Infos seitens Canyon bekommen.
> Auf der Maguraseite bin ich auf etwas gestoßen, was die langen Lieferzeiten speziell der Al9.0er Modelle erklären würde. Die verbauten Gabeln sind einer Rückrufaktion zum Opfer gefallen. Auf eine Stellungnahme seitens Canyon warte ich seitdem vergebens. Ich hoffe nicht, dass solche Gabeln trotzdem noch verbaut werden und der Kunde damit dann die Probleme damit hat.



Die Rückruf-Aktion wurde auf der Canyon-Seite am 12.12.2008 mitgeteilt!
Siehe auch unter "Canyon News" und "weitere News"..............


----------



## derearl (25. Februar 2009)

derearl schrieb:


> Habe vor 1 1/2 Wochen auch ein Bike bestellt, welches laut der Seite sofort lieferbar sei (Outlet) ... Naja, bis auf die nichtssagende Mail, in der nichtmal klar wird das sie sich auf meine Bestellung bezieht



Heute Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Geplanter Liefertermin ist 11 März. Es gibt also Fortschritt.  Auch wenn dann bis zum Liefertermin knapp 4 Wochen seit der Bestellung vergangen sein werden. Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Tim777 (25. Februar 2009)

@ Kuwahades,

früher wurden die Canyon-Lackierungen nicht mit RAL-Farben vorgenommen. Ob das immer noch so ist, weiß ich nicht, werden aber wohl nicht in Deutschland lackiert und deshalb vermute ich, sind das immer noch keine RAL-Farben.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Starkbier (25. Februar 2009)

nachdem ich nun schon zum x-mal in der warteschleife gelandet bin frag ich doch einfach mal hier nach 

weiß denn zufällig jemand bis wann das Nerve AM 7.0 Größe M in acid green lieferbar ist? homepage gibt ja (schon wieder) keine auskunft 

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset84 (25. Februar 2009)

@ Kuwahades


Hi, das ist doch ein Metallic Farbton oder??? Und für Metallic Farbtöne gibt es so viel mir bekannt ist, keine RAL Zuordnung.


----------



## Wurscht (25. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich ja vorgestern mal kurz jemanden in der Leitung, der allerdings keine Ahnung über meine Bestellung hatte, und der auch mir einen Rückruf von sachkundigen Menschen innerhalb 24 Std versprochen, eigentlich schon fast garantiert hatte, habe ich nunmehr 48 Std vergeblich auf eben jenen Rückruf gewartet. Daher greife ich seit 20 Minuten schon wieder zum Telefon, nur um mich mit der Warteschlangenansage rumzuärgern.

Ich glaube jetzt auch langsam daran, daß die Damen und Herren von Canyon es nicht nötig haben, sich um ihre Kunden zu kümmern, da die (also wir alle hier) ja von selber so blöd sind, und sich von der Fa Canyon veralbern lassen.

Wäre schon toll, wenn Rose oder H&S mit ihren Bikes etwas günstiger werden würden; dann wäre meine Bestellung bei Canyon schon längst storniert!

Auch ich würde schon mal ganz gespannt sein, was denn der Herr Staab dazu zu sagen hätte...


----------



## Terrier (25. Februar 2009)

Mir wurde auch ein Rückruf innerhalb der nächsten 24 stunden versprochen. Das war gestern Mittag. Die 24 stunden sind vorbei 

Aber ich muss sagen das ich vor Karneval eine Canyon hose bestellt hab die für den 4 März angepriesen war. Gestern kam die Hose schon bei mir an

Ich hoffe das, dass bei meinem Bike genauso wird


----------



## Starkbier (25. Februar 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Mir wurde auch ein Rückruf innerhalb der nächsten 24 stunden versprochen. Das war gestern Mittag. Die 24 stunden sind vorbei
> 
> Aber ich muss sagen das ich vor Karneval eine Canyon hose bestellt hab die für den 4 März angepriesen war. Gestern kam die Hose schon bei mir an
> 
> Ich hoffe das, dass bei meinem Bike genauso wird



ne hose muss man eben nicht montieren und da gibts keine bösen lieferanten die sich immer verspäten 



> Nachdem ich ja vorgestern mal kurz jemanden in der Leitung, der allerdings keine Ahnung über meine Bestellung hatte, und der auch mir einen Rückruf von sachkundigen Menschen innerhalb 24 Std versprochen, eigentlich schon fast garantiert hatte, habe ich nunmehr 48 Std vergeblich auf eben jenen Rückruf gewartet. Daher greife ich seit 20 Minuten schon wieder zum Telefon, nur um mich mit der Warteschlangenansage rumzuärgern.
> 
> Ich glaube jetzt auch langsam daran, daß die Damen und Herren von Canyon es nicht nötig haben, sich um ihre Kunden zu kümmern, da die (also wir alle hier) ja von selber so blöd sind, und sich von der Fa Canyon veralbern lassen.
> 
> ...


wenn du was neues weißt wäre es super wenn du das dann mitteilen könntest. evtl. schafft es ja mal jemanden an jemanden "wissenden" zu kommen 

ist einfach unglaublich dass sich canyon so ungeschickt anstellt. meine bestellunge wäre längst draußen wenn ich mal klare und möglichst verbindliche infos hätte


----------



## Wurscht (25. Februar 2009)

Auf der HP wird immer noch die KW 08 als Liefertermin angegeben.....


----------



## vitello (25. Februar 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Auf der HP wird immer noch die KW 08 als Liefertermin angegeben.....



vielleicht fährt dein Nachbar ja schon mit deinem XC umher?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (25. Februar 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Auf der HP wird immer noch die KW 08 als Liefertermin angegeben.....





vitello schrieb:


> vielleicht fährt dein Nachbar ja schon mit deinem XC umher?!



achso...der wurscht will ein XC....beim AM sagt mir die Page:

Eine Online-Auskunft zum vorraussichtlichen Lieferdatum ist bei dieser Auswahl (Modell, Rahmengröße, Farbe) zur Zeit leider nicht möglich.

Eine Auskunft zu Ihrer Auswahl erhalten Sie jedoch über unsere Hotline (0261 40 400 0).


----------



## Wurscht (25. Februar 2009)

WOW - gerade eben, nach wieder ca 45 min ständigen anrufens und 10 min durchgehend in der Warteschleife einen Menschen erwischt!!

Und das Beste: der konnte mir doch auch tatsächlich Auskunft erteilen!!!!

Bin noch immer ganz sprachlos.....

Also, die Lieferverzögerungen, zumindest beim XC, liegen tatsächlich beim Bremsenhersteller. Die konnten bis jetzt noch keine Formula R1'se liefern. Somit verzögert sich die ganze Chose um ca 2 Wochen - hat er gesagt. Angeblich soll das Rad dann in der ersten März-Woche zur Auslieferung kommen - hat er gesagt. Und eigentlich wäre ich eigentlich unter denen gewesen, die über diese Auslieferverzögerung schon benachrichtigt worden wären - hat er gesagt.

Also glaub ich einfach mal nicht dran, daß ich das Rad vor Ostern bekomme.


----------



## Muschl (25. Februar 2009)

Aber wenn Lieferprobleme der R1 Bremsen herrschen, wieso ist dann z.B. das GC Al9.0 als ExpressBike ausgewiesen? Das hat ja schließlich auch diese Bremsen. Alles sehr eigenartig bei den Brüdern.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich denke Canyon bekommt die Bremsen fertig konfektioniert und in der Länge an die Rahmengröße und das Fahrradmodell angepasst. Wenn da nicht das gleiche Modell als Express Bike ausgewiesen ist, was man bestellt hat kann es somit sein, dass die Rahmengröße kleiner oder größer nicht lieferbar ist bzw. keine "passende" Bremse vorhanden ist.
Wenn man so kostenoptimiert wie Canyon Fahrräder anbietet kann man darauf angewiesen sein sogar den einen cm Bremsleitung einzusparen.
Ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, aber ein denkbares Szenario.

Gruß,

Markus (der schon mit seinem 2009er Modell unterwegs ist)


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (25. Februar 2009)

So habe mich nun auch durch die warteschleife lotsen lassen und siehe da nach ca. 6min ging auch jemand dran.

Das ganze kurz durchgesprochen mit Auftragsnummer und bla bla.

So nun das mehr oder weniger erfreuliche. Man sagte mir das mein Nerve AM 7.0 in M und black erst im April aufgebaut wird. Soll heißen alle die ca. mitte Dezember bestellt haben müssen sich bis Mai gedulden, denn so habe ich das verstanden wird die nächste Fertigung von AM Bikes stattfinden. Die hätten festgelegt wann welche Bikes gebaut werden und demnach sind die AM´s im April dran. Da könnte man auch nix machen.

Ist so wie bei den Autoherstellern, da wird wenn man nicht nen Auto aus dem Laden haben will auch alles nach der Bestellung gebaut. Wer zuerst kam bekommt auch zuerst.

Na ja dann muss ich noch ein wenig warten und stelle mich noch mal hinten an.

Sorry @ALL hätte lieber bessere Neuigkeiten.


----------



## vitello (25. Februar 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> So habe mich nun auch durch die warteschleife lotsen lassen und siehe da nach ca. 6min ging auch jemand dran.
> 
> Das ganze kurz durchgesprochen mit Auftragsnummer und bla bla.
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Info! Jetzt wärs nur noch interessant zu wissen ob das nur die 7er AM´s betrifft, weil die 9er stehen ja noch immer auf KW11 (jedenfalls weiß in Größe M) Meint ihr die höherpreisigen Modelle werden vorrangig montiert? Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das so wäre, weil ich schätz einfach mal dass da auch mehr hängen bleibt?!


----------



## luu (25. Februar 2009)

..wartet hier noch jemand auf ein ES7?


----------



## Starkbier (25. Februar 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Danke für deine Info! Jetzt wärs nur noch interessant zu wissen ob das nur die 7er AM´s betrifft, weil die 9er stehen ja noch immer auf KW11 (jedenfalls weiß in Größe M) Meint ihr die höherpreisigen Modelle werden vorrangig montiert? Würd mich nicht wundern wenn das so wäre, weil ich schätz einfach mal dass da auch mehr hängen bleibt?!



in grün kommt es erst im juli  wirds wohl schwarz


----------



## <Philipp> (26. Februar 2009)

Vor 4 Wochen ein Rahmen-/Gabelset bestellt und auch eine Bestätigung erhalten. Nach 2 weiteren Wochen dann die zweite Bestellbestätigung. Seitdem nicht's mehr.
Ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht viele Hersteller kenne, die einen derart langsam arbeitenden Vertrieb haben.
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass das so lange dauert....


----------



## thomasbee (26. Februar 2009)

mir wurde vorgestern am Telefon gesagt die AM9 in M kommen Anfang/Mitte Maerz.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (26. Februar 2009)

luu schrieb:


> ..wartet hier noch jemand auf ein ES7?



ja, sollte eigentlich diese woche fertig sein. hab aber noch nix gehört.
Ich versuch halt an was anderes zu denken.


----------



## hennilein (26. Februar 2009)

so........eben die nächste Email von Canyon bekommen!!!! 

Mein Bike wurde an DHL übergeben!!!!   

Juhuuuuuu  

Es scheint zu klappen............


----------



## pedale3 (26. Februar 2009)

bevor ich mich setze..

..wollte am Samstag nach Koblenz düsen um die Nerve AM/XC und das Spectral anzuschauen, zu vergleichen etc.

Habe daher angerufen um sicher zu gehen das die Kisten in Gr. L im Showroom stehen..

Naja

AM: S
XC: Alle Größen
Spectral: Garnix (Outlet)

Kaum zu glauben!
Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die leeren Regale in der ex DDR.

War von Euch mal wer im Showroom und kann das bestätigen?
Hoffe noch, dass der Computer den MA an der Hotline angelogen hat.

/Pedale.


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

Incommunicado schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu meiner Nerve AM 6.0 Bestellung:
> Muss sagen; es tut sich sich scheinbar was hinsichtlich Service:
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> ...



'Muss sagen; es tut sich sich scheinbar was hinsichtlich Service'
Das wird sich zeigen!

*Ich habe diese Mail auch bekommen.*

*Und warum bekomme ich dann noch vor 2 Wochen ** noch **die Rechnung für mein Nerve AM 6.0 (bestellt am 02.12.2008), mit der Bitte innerhalb von 10 Tagen zu bezahlen, wenn die das Bike nicht zusammen schrauben können, weil noch Teile fehlen???

*Überhaupt die Tatsache, das mit der Montage erst nach Zahlungseingang begonnen wird, ist ein Unding. Das ist ja ein klarer Nachteil gegenüber dem, der per Nachnahme beliefert wird. Wenn ich etwas bestelle und auch schon *bezahle*, gehe ich davon aus, daß die Ware auch sofort lieferbar ist. Und wenn etwas angefertigt wird, bezahlt man nach Fertigstellung oder bei Lieferung. Wird täglich überall so praktiziert. 
Auf einen Rückruf/Mail warte ich auch seit gestern!
Schade


----------



## cvs99 (26. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> 'Muss sagen; es tut sich sich scheinbar was hinsichtlich Service'
> Das wird sich zeigen!
> 
> *Ich habe diese Mail auch bekommen.*
> ...



Warum bestellst Du dann nicht einfach auch per Nachnahme...?


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

cvs99 schrieb:


> Warum bestellst Du dann nicht einfach auch per Nachnahme...?




Weil mir das vorher keiner gesagt hat und es jetzt zu spät ist. Ham ja mein Geld schon!


----------



## jaamaa (26. Februar 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> @Incommunicado
> 
> 
> Zudem bin ich gespannt, mit was für einer Vorderachse das AM 6.0 geliefert wird. Ende November war da noch eine Steckachse abgebildet und eine Formula "through axle" in der Beschreibung. Mittlerweile ist eine 9 mm Achse draus geworden und das "through axle" ist verschwunden.



 Wie kommst du denn darauf? Habe, nachdem der Schreck sich gelegt hat, den Katalog mit der Website verglichen. Kann nicht erkennen, das an der Vorderachse etwas geändert wurde, weder beim 9.0 als auch beim 6.0. ??????


----------



## mohl_langsam (26. Februar 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ..............
> Habe daher angerufen um sicher zu gehen das die Kisten in Gr. L im Showroom stehen..
> 
> Naja
> ...


 
hallo pedale 3,

also wir waren letzten Samstag in Koblenz. --> genau wie beschrieben, kein Spectral mehr zu sehen, alle XC Größen, und ein "kleines" AM (M oder S; kann ich nicht mehr sagen)

- Also ich denk es rentiert sich echt hinzufahren wenn du XC willst und dir mit der Rahmengröße unsicher bist; Für´n Quervergleich ist (war) der Bestand wohl weniger geeignet.

bisdanndann


----------



## Mitschi24 (26. Februar 2009)

sers,
hab heute folgende e-mail bekommen.....

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.


kann ich also nächste woche endlich mein seit 3 monaten erwartetes 9.0sl in den händen halten.

güße michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonbiker_ra (26. Februar 2009)

Mitschi24 schrieb:


> sers,
> hab heute folgende e-mail bekommen.....
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> ...



Dann mal Glückwunsch, ich hab so eine Mail noch nicht bekommen.

Wo bleibt mein GC Al 9.0 ???


----------



## markusunterwegs (26. Februar 2009)

Mitschi24 schrieb:


> sers,
> hab heute folgende e-mail bekommen.....
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> ...



Jawoll geht doch!
Habe dieselbe mail bekommen Mein SL ist ist fast bei mir 
Gr. L in schwarz bestellt!


----------



## Cortezsi (26. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Gr. L in schwarz bestellt!



Was ohne Mehrwertsteuer unter der Hand!?


----------



## markusunterwegs (26. Februar 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Was ohne Mehrwertsteuer unter der Hand!?



Ich versteh die Frage nicht


----------



## Manusa (26. Februar 2009)

*"schwarz"*


----------



## Cortezsi (26. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht



Sorry, aber in Frankfurt habt Ihr einen Flughafen international.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (26. Februar 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> [Überhaupt die Tatsache, das mit der Montage erst nach Zahlungseingang begonnen wird, ist ein Unding. Das ist ja ein klarer Nachteil gegenüber dem, der per Nachnahme beliefert wird.



Hallo,

kurz zur Erklärung, der Sachverhalt ist ein wenig anders: Wir bauen nicht erst zusammen nachdem wir das Geld bei Vorkasse erhalten haben sondern wir fordern das Geld an kurz bevor die Montage erfolgt. Kommt auf das selbe raus, hat aber folgenden Hintergrund: Wir fertigen nicht auftragsbezogen sondern haben einen Montageplan für ein Modelljahr. Bei zig-verschiedenen Varianten (Austattungen, Farben, Größen) ist eine Planung unerlässlich. Diese hat auch nur bedingt mit dem Auftragseingang (also das stärker nachgefragte Bikes früher montiert werden) zu tun sondern in erster Linie mit der Anlieferung der Teile für ein Bike. Manche Parts sind früher lieferbar, manche später. Der Grobmontageplan für ein Modelljahr wird bereits im Frühjahr des Vorjahres erstellt, also das Modelljahr 2009 haben wir im April 2008 bereits geplant damit die Teile entsprechend angeliefert werden können. Diese langfristigen Planungen sind aufgrund teilweiser monatelanger Vorlaufzeiten nicht anders machbar. Natürlich gibt es immer mal wieder Verschiebungen, die wir aber immer besser ausgleichen können. Interne Veränderungen und vor allem eine neue Warenwirtschaft haben dies schon einfacher gemacht. 

In der Vergangenheit war es so das bei Vorkasse Räder erst montiert wurden, dann eine Rechnung erstellt werden konnte, das Rad wurde an Lager gestellt und auf den Zahlungseingang gewartet. Der Vorkassenkunde hatte also grundsätzlich eine längere Wartezeit gegenüber dem Kunden der sein Rad per Nachnahme bestellt. Dieser Prozess wurde mit der neuen Software dahingehend geändert das jetzt innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist vor der geplanten Montage eine Rechnung erstellt wird und der Vorauskasse-Kunde zahlt. Das Rad kann dann genau wie bei Nachnahmekunden sofort nach Montage versendet werden. Jetzt kann es aber warum auch immer sein das sich eine Montage verschiebt (Ausfall in der Montage, Komponenten wird zu spät zu uns geliefert usw). Dann hat der Vorauskassekunde natürlich den Nachteil das er länger auf sein Rad warten muss als wir bei Rechungserstellung absehen konnten. Er wartet zar immer noch nicht länger als der NN-Kunde, aber die Zeitspanne zwischen Zahlung und Erhalt der Ware ist natürlich größer als bei Nachnahme. Grundsätzlich bevorzugen wir alleine aus diesem Grund die Nachnahme als Zahlungsart, zumal sie ja nur einen kleinen Betrag (ich glaube es sind 3,- Euro) mehr kostet als die Vorauskasse.

VG

Michael


----------



## Wurscht (26. Februar 2009)

@mstaab canyon:

Hallo Michael,

diesen Deinen letzten Kommentar nehmen, Grammatikfehler verbessern und dann 1:1 übernehmen und im Katalog 2010 vorne auf den ersten Seiten mit abdrucken.
Weiterhin diesen Text dann mit auf der HP dem potentiellen Kunden zugänglich machen. 

Denn hierbei handelt es sich schon um Informationen, die manchen interessieren dürften.
Zumindest für mich würde es einen Unterschied machen, ob ich erst eine Rechnung über einen vierstelligen Betrag erhalte, diesen überweise und dann evtl bis zu 14 Tage oder 3 Wochen auf die Versandbenachrichtigung der bereits bezahlten Ware warte, oder ob ich erst die Versandbenachrichtung erhalte, dann das Geld von der Bank hole und am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag mein heißersehntes Fahrrad in Händen halten kann.

Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## Wurscht (26. Februar 2009)

Übrigens, heut war bei mir die Hölle los:
nachdem ich ja gestern, kurz vor Feierabend, noch einen sich auskennenden Mitarbeiter bei der Canyon-Hotline erwischt habe, der mir zumindest Auskunft darüber erteilen konnte, warum sich die Auslieferung meines Bikes (das übrigens auch schon bezahlt ist) verzögert, erhielt ich heute auch die Mail, von der dieser Mitarbeiter gestern erzählt hatte.

Ja, heut wurde ich tatsächlich per Email darüber informiert, daß mein Rad aufgrund einer verspäteten Komponentenlieferung noch nicht fertiggestellt werden konnte.
10 Tage, nachdem der angekündigte Liefertermin verstrichen ist...

Und dann das ultimative Highlight: am Nachmittag erhielt ich tatsächlich auch noch einen Anruf von einem Canyon-Mitarbeiter!! (Es handelte sich wohl um den Anruf, den mir ein Hotline-Neuling am Montag "innerhalb von 24 Stunden" versprochen hatte)
Der heute hat mir dann am Telefon auch nochmal erzählt, daß soweit mit meinem Rad alles in Ordnung sei, die Bezahlung sei eingegangen und es hängt halt noch an einem Zulieferer...
Auf meine Frage, warum bis gestern nachmittag bei der online-Auskunft der Lieferzeit noch immer KW 08 angegeben wurde, konnte er mir auch nicht so recht antworten. Das mit der jetzigen Angabe KW11 würde aber wohl so jetzt stimmen.

Und Leute, bestellt jetzt um Gottes Willen keine Canyon's mehr: die sind total überlastet!!

Lieber Herr Staab, was zahlt ihr denn so? Wenn ihr fei noch Unterstützung braucht, ich wäre einem neuen Job, auch in Koblenz, gar nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## cvs99 (26. Februar 2009)

@Wurscht

die Heulerei von einigen hier is langsam unerträglich, sagt mal habt ihr vielleicht jemals in eurem Leben einen Neuwagen bestellt? Da haben gar nicht so abwegige Modelle (z.b. früherer SLK, VW Tiguan zur Zeit) Lieferzeiten von über einem Jahr.. 
Würdet ihr dann, wenn Ihr das erfahrt auch jeden Tag einem Mitarbeiter der nichts für die Verzögerung kann auf den Sack gehen wo denn euer Auto bleibt? Fahrt doch mal euren Puls runter und wartet einfach ab, der Bock wird schon wenn alles auf Lager ist geliefert werden, vom täglich bei Canyon anrufen gehts nicht schneller....


----------



## torisch (26. Februar 2009)

cvs99 schrieb:


> @Wurscht
> 
> die Heulerei von einigen hier is langsam unerträglich, sagt mal habt ihr vielleicht jemals in eurem Leben einen Neuwagen bestellt? Da haben gar nicht so abwegige Modelle (z.b. früherer SLK, VW Tiguan zur Zeit) Lieferzeiten von über einem Jahr..
> Würdet ihr dann, wenn Ihr das erfahrt auch jeden Tag einem Mitarbeiter der nichts für die Verzögerung kann auf den Sack gehen wo denn euer Auto bleibt? Fahrt doch mal euren Puls runter und wartet einfach ab, der Bock wird schon wenn alles auf Lager ist geliefert werden, vom täglich bei Canyon anrufen gehts nicht schneller....



 Ich seh das auch so, is zwar blöd, wenn man sich auf seine neues Fahrrad freut, einen Termin genannt bekommt und der dann verstreicht, ohne das der nette Mann von der Post vor der Tür steht, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Bike eher kommt, wenn ich jeden Tag bei Canyon anrufe. Und außerdem ist doch zurzeit eh noch nicht das topp Bikewetter, zumindest in unseren Breiten.


----------



## Wurscht (26. Februar 2009)

@cvs99 + @ torisch:

Ihr habt schon Recht, es bringt nichts, wenn ich jeden Tag einem Mitarbeiter die Ohren volljammere.
Ich habe jedoch davon geschrieben, daß ich eben gar nicht durchgekommen bin, um jemandem die Ohren vollzujammern! 

CANYON hat sich schließlich heute zweimal BEI MIR gemeldet!

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!

Und außerdem hab ich diesen Thread hier so verstanden, daß man hier darüber schreiben könnte, wie es einem während der Wartezeit ergeht.
Sollte ich mich geirrt haben, lösche ich gerne meine Beiträge hier wieder raus.


----------



## M.I.G. (26. Februar 2009)

hab am 22.1 ein GC AL 9.0 SL bestellt. hätte vor einer woche geliefert werden sollen.
auf mein mail wurde natürlich noch nicht geantwortet. hab also heute dort angerufen und bin tatsächlich nach 15min. in der schleife durchgekommen.
die dame am ende der leitung hatte null ahnung und hat mir versichert das ich noch heute zurück gerufen werde. und ? natürlich hat keiner angerufen. :-<
die verzögerung ist mir egal aber ich würde doch gerne darüber informiert werden.


----------



## f.topp (26. Februar 2009)

mein vorschlag wäre das canyon die einschlägigen threads hier im forum auf der hp verlinkt. dann weis doch jeder der was bestellen will was da auf ihn zukommt und  irgendwann wirds gut.


----------



## jaamaa (27. Februar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurz zur Erklärung, der Sachverhalt ist ein wenig anders: Wir bauen nicht erst zusammen nachdem wir das Geld bei Vorkasse erhalten haben sondern wir fordern das Geld
> VG
> ...




@canyon support team

 Um noch mal einige Dinge klar zu stellen. 
Es kann immer Lieferengpässe bei Komponenten geben oder auch andere Umstände eintreten, die dazu führen, dass dann eine Verzögerung der Auslieferung eintritt. Kein Thema.
 Ich denke auch, das so langfristige Planungen, die sicher auch aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen erforderlich sind, ein exaktes Timing auf den Tag genau unmöglich machen.
 Auch baut Canyon bestimmt tolle Bikes, von denen ich ja auch unbedingt eines haben möchte, hat viele freundliche und kompetente Mitarbeiter und ist bemüht dank modernster Software alle internen Abläufe zu optimieren.

 Das alles will hier nur niemand wissen.

 Fakt ist, das immer noch mein Geld auf dem Konto von Canyon verweilt  und es niemand dort für nötig hält mich mal darüber in Kenntnis zu setzen, auch noch nicht einmal bei Nachfrage und Bitte um einen Rückruf. Stattdessen bekommt man wieder einmal so ein automatisch generierte Mail. Die Zeit um einen Beitrag für dieses Forum zu schreiben war ja auch da.

 Auch die Diskussion, welche Zahlungsart nun die bessere sei, ist völlig überflüssig. Sie wurde von mir nur in Bezug auf die Tatsache, dass ich eine Rechnung erhalten habe, obwohl nicht geliefert werden kann, mit einbezogen. Und !!!... zu der netten Dame hatte ich bei der Bestellung gesagt: Bitte per Nachnahme! Hat wohl der Computer wieder was falsch verstanden und ich war so naiv zu glauben, es ist unkomplizierter es nicht zu ändern.

 Ich denke einfach als Kunde kann ich doch gewisse Dinge erwarten. Damit meine ich nicht eine tägliche Statusbenachrichtigung wann denn nun mein Bike kommt, sondern verbindliche Aussagen und eine reibungslose Kommunikation.

 Noch eine Anmerkung: Dieser Thread ist als Wartezimmer für Canyon ausgeschrieben, in dem sich zukünftige stolze Canyon Besitzer austauschen können. Es gibt positive, wie auch negative Erlebnisse. Diese dann aber als unerträgliche Heulerei zu deklarieren ist hier wirklich fehl am Platz.. Wer hier mitdenkt, ist klar im Vorteil.


 @all
 Positiv denken, es wird schon.
 VG


----------



## thomasbee (27. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Begriff "Geheule" auch eher unangebracht. Wer Lieferzeit-Abfrage Anwendungen auf der Website saet, wird Anfragen von Kunden ernten, wenn diese nicht eingehalten werden.

Ich empfinde es auch sehr befremdlich, wenn Herr Staab hier eine seitenlange Predigt ueber die Vor- und Nachteile von Nachname und Vorauszahlung haelt. Warum, Herr Staab, schaffen Sie dann nicht einfach die Vorauszahlung ab oder sagen dem Kunden bei der Bestellung was Canyon bevorzugt?

Und schliesslich darf Kritik an der Informationspolitik ja wohl geaeussert werden. Dass sich Zulieferungen verspaeten, ist ja alles denkbar und jeder wird dafuer Verstaendnis haben. Aber wie bei der Bahn ist es halt shice, wenn man schon 15 Minuten auf den verspaeteten Zug am Bahnsteig wartet, und dann erfaehrt "vorraussichtlich 1 Stunde verspaetet".

Wenn Canyon die "Heros" (Canyon Terminologie) Fumic, Zabel, Rob-J, Tibor Simai und diverse andere sponsert, und sich einen veritablen Palast in Koblenz baut, warum ist es dann zuviel verlangt fuer 15 Euro die Stunde einen Erst-Semester Studenten mit der Faehigkeit, Emails zu versenden und Telefonate zu fuehren, zu beschaeftigen, der durch die Bestellungen geht und die Verzoegerungen entsprechend den KUNDEN mitteilt? Natuerlich kann man sowas auch in Software machen, aber dafuer fehlt wohl das Geld.

Dazu Herr Staab, waere eine Stellungnahme angebrachter, als ueber Vor- und Nachteile von Zahlungsarten.

Ich finde Canyon baut *wirklich* tolle Bikes mit einem enorm guten Preis/Leistungsverhaeltnis, und ich haette mir auch fast wieder ein AM9 bestellt, aber die Angst vor enormen Problemen bei Garantieabwicklung, Gleichgueltigkeit und Nichterreichbarkeit (wie bei 1und1 DSL) hat mich doch dazu bewogen, beim lokalen Haendler zu kaufen. 

Den Kundenservice koennte man mit wenig Geld DEUTLICH besser machen. Aber wenn man halt bei der Einstellung der Hotline-Mitarbeiter auf akzentfreies Deutsch Wert legt, und nicht auf Bikekenntnisse, weiss man nicht so genau, was fuer ein Weg da eingeschlagen wurde.

.t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (27. Februar 2009)

Hm, des wird nun ja tatsächlich ein Jammer- und Heulthread. Schade dass manch ein Schreiber hier niemals die Chance haben wird ne Firma zu gründen / zu führen ...grau ist alle Theorie 

Hab mir soeben meine Wartezeit versüßt und da so ein paar Sachen gekauft die sich richtig gut am AM machen werden. Und den Rest der Wartezeit verbring ich dann beim Treteln ..draußen 

Mal Hadn aufs Herz ...ich schätze mal 80% der jetzt gekauften Räder würden sowiso noch zwei Monate auf ihre Jungfernfahrt warten wiels ja dreckig werden könnte


----------



## mstaab_canyon (27. Februar 2009)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Wenn Canyon die "Heros" (Canyon Terminologie) Fumic, Zabel, Rob-J, Tibor Simai und diverse andere sponsert, und sich einen veritablen Palast in Koblenz baut, warum ist es dann zuviel verlangt fuer 15 Euro die Stunde einen Erst-Semester Studenten mit der Faehigkeit, Emails zu versenden und Telefonate zu fuehren, zu beschaeftigen, der durch die Bestellungen geht und die Verzoegerungen entsprechend den KUNDEN mitteilt? Natuerlich kann man sowas auch in Software machen, aber dafuer fehlt wohl das Geld.
> 
> Dazu Herr Staab, waere eine Stellungnahme angebrachter, als ueber Vor- und Nachteile von Zahlungsarten.



http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html

Wir suchen laufend Verstärkung für unser Call Center, gerade diese Woche haben 3 neue Kollegen angefangen.

Noch was grundsätzliches zu meinen Postings: Ich bin nicht im Call Center tätig und muss daher unabhängig von den Kollegen posten. Ich kenne auch gar nicht alle Prozesse im CallCenter oder Service sondern gebe hier gerne die eine oder andere Hintergrundinformation aus meiner Position heraus. Mein Job ist es eigentlich Räder zu "bauen", sprich ich lege die Spezifikationen und Preislagen der Bikes fest, bin also für das Canyon Fahrradprogramm zuständig. Dennoch habe ich natürlich alleine schon durch meine lange Betriebszugehörigkeit zu Canyon (demnächst 19 Jahre) Einblicke in den ein oder anderen Vorgang, mit denen ich hier gerne hin und wieder etwas kommentiere. Dabei kann ich aber natürlich nicht für alle der inzwischen über 160 Mitarbeiter hier in Koblenz sprechen. Ich nehme aber Dinge aus den Foren auf und gebe das an entsprechende Kollegen weiter.

VG

Michael, der jetzt mal die 2010er Nerve AM finalisiert.


----------



## pedale3 (27. Februar 2009)

mohl_langsam schrieb:


> also wir waren letzten Samstag in Koblenz. --> genau wie beschrieben..
> bisdanndann



Danke!

der Vergleich der Sitzposition zwischen AM und XC wäre am interessantesten für uns gewesen, Pech!
Bei Grösse L bin ich mir sicher, wir sind 1,84/1,86 und normal proportioniert.

Mal schaun, wahrscheinlich machen wir uns trotzdem auf den Weg, um die Bikes mal zu "begrabschen" und Tuchfühlung aufzunehmen.

Blöd wäre: AM bestellen, bis Mai warten, feststellen das die Sitzposition nicht gefällt, und vom 30 Tage Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen zu müssen.

Beim Spectral bleibt einem eh nix anderes übrig, das gäbs aber sofort. Andererseits macht das Spectral gegenüber dem neuen XC keinen Sinn mehr. Quasi nur noch für Kohle-Lovers.

/Pedale.


----------



## Schulle (27. Februar 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/jobs.html
> 
> VG
> 
> Michael, der jetzt mal die 2010er Nerve AM finalisiert.



Ja, gibt es denn schon die ersten Bilder?
Soll ich lieber auf die 2010er-Bikes warten oder jetzt bestellen, sag doch...sag doch


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Februar 2009)

XC und AM haben bis auf 0,5° Unterschied im Lenkwinkel und 5mm bei der Kettenstrebenlänge (irgendwo muss der Federweg ja her kommen) keinen Unterschied in der Geometrie. AM hat 1cm mehr Radstand auch wegen des Mehr an Federwegs.

Ich fahr mein AM (ES-Spezial) so wie mein altes XC mit 1cm längerem Vorbau.

"Genau gleich"!


----------



## Starkbier (27. Februar 2009)

so dann nehm ich doch auch mal platz...

Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz ist geordert..soll anfang mai (=ende Juli? ) kommen. leider ist es nicht das wunderschöne gift grüne geworden, da es laut Canyon Mitarbeiter (den ich nach nur 15min in der Warteschleife an der Strippe hatte) erst mitte Juli kommen soll. Schade eigentlich.

Man kann für die Zukunft nun nur hoffen, dass es Canyon auf die Reihe bekommt, ihre "Personalanzahl" an die größe des Unternehmens und an die wohl recht große Nachfrage anzupassen.

Dennoch kreischt letzten endes sicher jeder wie ein kleine mädchen, auch wenn das bike erst nach 3 monaten ankommt 

wird schon werden


----------



## Unruheherdt (27. Februar 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> Nerve AM 7.0 in schwarz ist geordert..soll anfang mai (=ende Juli? ) kommen. leider ist es nicht das wunderschöne gift grüne geworden, da es laut Canyon Mitarbeiter (den ich nach nur 15min in der Warteschleife an der Strippe hatte) erst mitte Juli kommen soll. Schade eigentlich.


 
Na dann können wir ja schauen, ob es wirklichh so einen großen Unterschied bei der Lieferzeit macht... 
Habe mich nach langem Ringen nämlich dazu entschieden bei meiner Bestellung von vor 3 Wochen (AM 7.0 in acid green) zu bleiben. Als Liefertermin wurde mir der 22.Juni gemeldet. Ende Juli ist also auch hier realistisch. 

Gruß,

MM


----------



## Terrier (27. Februar 2009)

JUHU  Heute morgen, um 10, habe ich eine Mail von Canyon erhalten :

*"leider haben wir Sie telephonisch nicht erreicht, deshalb melden wir uns auf
diesem Wege.
Ihre Anfrage bezog sich auf das Lieferdatum. Bislang gibt es bei uns keine
Verschiebung, wobei immer zu berücksichtigen ist, dass es sich um ein
automatisch erstelltes Datum handelt. Konkret werden Sie von uns
benachrichtigt, sobald das Bike in Koblenz zur Abholung bereit steht."*

Da bin ich mal gespannt obs mit dem 9. März klappt, Hoffentlich


----------



## Sanz (27. Februar 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Jawoll geht doch!
> Habe dieselbe mail bekommen Mein SL ist ist fast bei mir
> Gr. L in schwarz bestellt!




Ja, ich gestern auch. Al 9.0 SL in "s" und weiß.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.I.G. (27. Februar 2009)

hab heute von canyon einen anruf erhalten das mein bike Al 9.0 SL sich um eine woche verzögert und mitte nächster woche kommen soll. na da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Muschl (28. Februar 2009)

Hab  mir vor 8 Tagen das Al9.0 bestellt und seitdem noch nicht einmal eine Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin bekommen, außer natürlich diese automatisch generierten.


----------



## markusunterwegs (28. Februar 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Ja, ich gestern auch. Al 9.0 SL in "s" und weiß.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Yuhuuu mein GC AL 9.0 SL ist da. Bin ja mal schwer begeistert 
Fotos folgen!


----------



## flotho (28. Februar 2009)

So hab eine Mail bekommen das mein Auftrag jetzt bearbeitet wird und sobald das Bike kommissioniert ist bekomme ich wieder eine Mail! Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr euer Bike hattet? Was man hier so liest ist ja nicht immer beruhigend!


----------



## anulu (28. Februar 2009)

die woche email bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung meines Torques leider verzögert wegen Zulieferproblemen von bestimmten Teilen... schade hatte gehofft des Wocheend dran rumspieln zu können 
naja jetz is der vorrausichtliche Montagetermin! am 23.03 also wird wohl April bisses da is  
mfg anulu


----------



## Dr.Mett.Wurst (28. Februar 2009)

Meins war 6 Tage vor dem Liefertermin fertig, allerdings hatte ich keine diese Tatsache bestätigende Email etc bekommen, sondern habe das Glück in der nähe von Canyon zu wohnen und jederzeit vorbeizuschauen. Also bis auf das Emailsystem bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Service.
Leider scheint das nicht bei alles zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschkatze (28. Februar 2009)

> Yuhuuu mein GC AL 9.0 SL ist da. Bin ja mal schwer begeistert
> *Fotos folgen!*


Diese werden sehnsüchtigst erwartet!


----------



## Mitschi24 (1. März 2009)

Wo sind die Fotos??
Jetzt aber zack zack, ich sitze seit gestern vorm Rechner und drücke F5....
Das ist ja genauso wie im November


----------



## mtbjahn (1. März 2009)

An alle Heulsusen und Jammerlappen in diesem Thread:

Ich habe mein Nerve XC 6.0 (Größe M, schwarz) am 4. Februar bestellt und hätte es eigentlich erst Ende März bekommen sollen, es kam aber schon gestern.



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> XC und AM haben bis auf 0,5° Unterschied im Lenkwinkel und 5mm bei der Kettenstrebenlänge (irgendwo muss der Federweg ja her kommen) keinen Unterschied in der Geometrie.



Interessant, das AM hat also auch horizontalen Federweg, das ist ja toll! Komisch, daß sie den dann nicht auch beim Torque ES (160mm Federweg / 425mm Kettenstrebenlänge) eingebaut haben...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. März 2009)

Je nach Auslegung der Federung braucht man nun mal längere Kettenstreben für mehr Federweg.

Das es beim Torque wieder anders ist ändert an der Aussage auch nichts.


----------



## Starkbier (1. März 2009)

gestern ist mir beinahe was unglaubliches passiert^^

war gestern ne kleine runde biken (bei dem wunderbaren wetter) und auf einmal zischt ein Canyon an mir vorbei. Direkt hinterher gehechelt, und er erzählte mir dann, wie genial das bike sei (gut - er hatte auch komplett xtr dran )

das macht jetzt die wartezeit noch unerträglicher


----------



## markusunterwegs (1. März 2009)

Froschkatze schrieb:


> Diese werden sehnsüchtigst erwartet!



Ein paar Bilder... Bitte mich nicht gleich steinigen  Sind mit Handycam aufgenommen und werden dem Bike natürlich in keinster Weise gerecht 

Werde nachher noch Tacho montieren und hinten kommt vorerst auch der Rocket Ron 2.1 drauf.  

Dann zieh ich mich mal bis 2011 aus dem Wartezimmer zurück. Es sei denn Canyon erfindet in 2010 das Rad noch einmal neu!

Viel Spass mit Euren Bikes es lohnt sich darauf zu warten


----------



## Scaxor (1. März 2009)

huhu,

frage: mich würde mal interessieren warum bei dem 9.0 sl auf der canyonseite bei dem vorbau keine abstandsringe sind und bei deinem ja ?


ich kriege meins hoffentlich auch diese woche


----------



## markusunterwegs (1. März 2009)

scaxor schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> frage: Mich würde mal interessieren warum bei dem 9.0 sl auf der canyonseite bei dem vorbau keine abstandsringe sind und bei deinem ja ?
> 
> ...



yepp!


----------



## markusunterwegs (1. März 2009)

Bin gerade dabei den Furious Fred auszutauschen und stelle fest, dass der 100 Gramm leichte Continental MTB Schlauch 26 x1.9-2.1 Supersonic verwendet wurde, der ja auch allgemein bekannt super empfindlich gegen Durchschläge ist. Mit dieser Kombination dürfte der erste Boxenstopp am Strassenrand nicht lange auf sich warten lassen 
Für den Furious Fred werde ich ein Latexschlauch verwenden.
Michelin Schlauch AirComp C4 (128 Gramm)!


----------



## Froschkatze (1. März 2009)

Richtig so. Den Michelin Air Comp C4 fahre ich auch seit über einem Jahr und in der Zeit hab ich nur einen Durchstich gehabt, und das war auch noch mit einem Maxxis FlyWeight 330, der selbst kaum dicker als ein Schlauch ist.

Zu den Spacern unterm Vorbau: Die Frage von Scaxor hast du leider nur mit "Yepp" und einem weiteren Bild beantwortet, aber sie lautete doch, ob du eine Ahnung hast, warum Canyon bei dir den Gabelschaft nicht so kurz abgeschnitten hat, wie es auf dem Bild auf der Canyon-Seite zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusunterwegs (1. März 2009)

Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen 

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht


----------



## Froschkatze (1. März 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht


Wie magst du es denn lieber? Lenker so tief wie möglich, oder lieber etwas höher? Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## markusunterwegs (1. März 2009)

die Frage ist aber berechtigt, denn auf der Homepage ist in der Tat kein Spacer drauf. Durch den langen Vorbau habe ich aber immer noch eine sportliche Sitzposition. Ich fühl mich ganz wohl auf dem Bike, werde mal testen nach den ersten 1 -2 Fahrten, ob ich noch racelastiger Sitzen möchte, dann kommt er halt einfach wieder runter.


----------



## Froschkatze (1. März 2009)

Ich find's aber ganz gut, dass Canyon das Bike mit etwas längerem Gabelschaft und Spacern versendet. So kann man sich immer noch selbst entscheiden, wie man es haben möchte. Absägen geht später immer noch.


----------



## Tim777 (1. März 2009)

neues update meines FR (mehr dazu in der Galerie)





Habe übrigens während der Wartezeit (siehe post in der Galerie) ganz in der Nähe von Canyon in Koblenz am Moselufer ein paar Treppenstufen gefunden (nix dolles, 3 Stufen, aber besser als nix). Dort kann man wenigstes ein bißchen die Federung testen, wenn man runterhüpft.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## hennilein (2. März 2009)

Melde mich jetzt auch ab!!
Mein GC AL 9.0 ist am Freitag gelandet!!!!

Und?

Sensationell!!! 

Bin total begeistert!!!

Also, haltet durch!!!!

Gruß Markus

P.S. Bilder folgen!!!


----------



## bao-daniel (2. März 2009)

Der längere Gabelschaft hat doch eigentlich nur Vorteile: Zum einen kann man immer noch selber entscheiden, wie hoch der Vorbau wirklich sein soll und zum anderen lässt sich die Gabel mit längerem Schaft leichter weiterverkaufen ;-)


----------



## torisch (2. März 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder... Bitte mich nicht gleich steinigen  Sind mit Handycam aufgenommen und werden dem Bike natürlich in keinster Weise gerecht
> 
> Werde nachher noch Tacho montieren und hinten kommt vorerst auch der Rocket Ron 2.1 drauf.
> 
> ...



Der Bikeständer ist aber nicht ordnungsgemäß im Einsatz oder?





Aber ansonsten nen geiles Bike, viel Spaß!


----------



## Cortezsi (2. März 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> Der Bikeständer ist aber nicht ordnungsgemäß im Einsatz oder?



Nicht schlimm, bei meinem ersten Ständer wußte ich auch noch nicht so recht, was das jetzt bedeuten soll. Hat sich aber dann alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit geklärt.

Mir kommt der Lichschalter in der Wand auf dem Bild nur ein bissl krum eingebaut vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitschi24 (2. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, bei meinem ersten Ständer wußte ich auch noch nicht so recht, was das jetzt bedeuten soll. Hat sich aber dann alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit geklärt.
> 
> Mir kommt der Lichschalter in der Wand auf dem Bild nur ein bissl krum eingebaut vor.




OMG


----------



## cf700caad4 (2. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Wartende,

hab grad mal wieder bei Canyon telefonisch den Liefertermin für mein Canyon LUX MR 9.0 in traffic white abgefragt. Er lautet immer noch 16.03.09. Ich bin gespannt und hoffe, dass es bei dem Termin bleibt. Also drückt mir die Daumen. 

Übrigens kam sofort an der Service-Hotline durch und wurde bestens betreut.

Happy Trails

Matthias


----------



## Tobinger (2. März 2009)

So jetzt habe ich auch mein XC 7 bestellt und muß laut Canyon bis zum 20.4 warten  schade das es so lange dauert


----------



## ____ (2. März 2009)

Sooo, gerade die mail erhalten, dass mein XC 9 nun kommissioniert wurde  

Wer hat denn noch eines bestellt und kann ähnliches berichten?


----------



## Wurscht (2. März 2009)

Hallo ____!

Wär nur noch interessant, zu wissen, wann du dein XC 9 bestellt hast?!
Hab meins am 09.01. geordert und heute um 10.03 Uhr ebenfalls die Kommissions-Mail erhalten.


----------



## Scaxor (2. März 2009)

bestellung: gc al9.0sl

auf meiner bestätigung stand geplanter liefertermin 24.02.09 und es ist bis jetzt noch nich angekommen hatte ebend gerade angerufen und nach meinem status gefragt und er meinte ich kriege es am 24.03.09 wie geil is das denn? ich war so angepisst und er fragt mich noch ob ich keine email gekriegt habe.heul ey jetzt kann ich noch n monat warten.toller service und ich hatte es schon anfang januar bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (2. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, bei meinem ersten Ständer wußte ich auch noch nicht so recht, was das jetzt bedeuten soll. Hat sich aber dann alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit geklärt.




 echt lustig


----------



## Muschl (2. März 2009)

Und ich hab vor 10 Tagen bestellt und bis auf die Standardmail noch keine weitere Bestätigung bekommen. Ist das normal? Hat das bei euch auch so lange gedauert? Kann mich erinnern, als ich mein RR bestellt hab, hat die Bestellbestätigung per Post nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Nicht dass meine Bestellung in all dem Trubel untergegangen ist und ich hier umsonst warte.


----------



## ____ (2. März 2009)

@ Wurscht

Hab meins am 6.12.08 bestellt.


----------



## derearl (2. März 2009)

Muschl schrieb:


> Und ich hab vor 10 Tagen bestellt und bis auf die Standardmail noch keine weitere Bestätigung bekommen. Ist das normal? Hat das bei euch auch so lange gedauert?



Normal sollte das nicht sein, aber es hat bei mir auch lange gedauert bis ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen habe. Von daher kann ich dich beruhigen. Danach ging dann alles recht flott und das Rad habe ich seit heute zu Hause


----------



## Froschkatze (2. März 2009)

Muschl schrieb:


> Nicht dass meine Bestellung in all dem Trubel untergegangen ist und ich hier umsonst warte.


Das ist 2006 bei mir passiert. Erst Nach 3 Wochen Wartezeit ist das bei einem Telefonat mit Canyon aufgefallen. Habe dann aber noch mal bestellt und es nicht bereut. (Obwohl Canyon die abweichende Lieferadresse ignoriert und das Bike an die Rechnungsadresse geschickt hat und es dann von der >100km entfernten Postfiliale abgeholt werden musste .)


----------



## torisch (2. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> echt lustig


Hab ich bei ersten Mal überlesen bzw. gar nicht gecheckt, aber jetzt! 
@cortezsi: Hast meinen Tag gerettet!


----------



## Muschl (2. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, bei meinem ersten Ständer wußte ich auch noch nicht so recht, was das jetzt bedeuten soll. Hat sich aber dann alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit geklärt.


----------



## Tobinger (2. März 2009)

na ihr macht mir ja hoffnung. habe gestern bestellt und hoffe es dieses Jahr noch zu bekommen ;-)


----------



## Zuecho (2. März 2009)

____ schrieb:


> sooo, gerade die mail erhalten, dass mein xc 9 nun kommissioniert wurde
> 
> Wer hat denn noch eines bestellt und kann ähnliches berichten?





wurscht schrieb:


> hallo ____!
> 
> Wär nur noch interessant, zu wissen, wann du dein xc 9 bestellt hast?!
> Hab meins am 09.01. Geordert und heute um 10.03 uhr ebenfalls die kommissions-mail erhalten.


hab mein XC 9 kurz vor weihnachten bestellt. Habe aber bisher leider noch keine kommissionierungsmail erhalten.
Welche Farbe habt ihr denn bestellt und wann is euer geplantes Lieferdatum? (bei mir: dark grey und 9.3)


----------



## Tobinger (2. März 2009)

für mein XC 7 habe ich gepl. Liefertermin 20.04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohl_langsam (2. März 2009)

Kommisionierungsmail und XC9.........

... hab am 14.02 bestellt ein XC6 weiss M und ein XC9 schwarz L - beide Bikes wurden damals mit Lieferdatum 04.03 benannt.
- das XC6 konnten wir schon am 21.02 abholen und zum XC9 kam dann auch heute (02.03) die Kommisionierungsmail... 

.......... ärger mich jetzt schon, daß am nächsten WE leider wohl kaum Raum bleibt mal aufs Rad zu steigen.........

bisdanndann


----------



## Sunset84 (2. März 2009)

Guten Aben zusammen,

Hat eigenlich schon jemand ein Canyon XC 7.0 in schwarz / Gr. M bekommen??? XC 6.0 und 8.0 scheinen ja schon fertig zu sein           (---> Express-Bikes)


----------



## ____ (2. März 2009)

@Zuecho

Hab ein schwarzes in M bestellt. Geplantes Lieferdatum war eigentlich am 16.2...


----------



## torisch (2. März 2009)

@sunset84: 





Pi Mal Daumen schrieb:


> Ja ist ein 7.0  und schwarz isses auch (siehe Fotos)..mehr wenn ich mal draussen war


War auf Seite 33/Beitrag 813 in diesem Thread, er hat also ein schwarzes 7.0. Ich hoffe, dass ich mein weißes in 2 Wochen habe.


----------



## sundawn77 (2. März 2009)

(...)Nicht schlimm, bei meinem ersten Ständer wußte ich auch noch nicht so recht, was das jetzt bedeuten soll. Hat sich aber dann alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit geklärt.(...)



Terrier schrieb:


> echt lustig




ihr schweine...ihr sollt hier doch über bikes schreiben


----------



## Wurscht (2. März 2009)

XC 9 in schwarz, Größe M.
Geplantes Lieferdatum war der 16.02.


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. März 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> Der Bikeständer ist aber nicht ordnungsgemäß im Einsatz oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei ordnungsgemäßer Nutzung ist das Bike auf den Boden gefallen, da sich der Lenker des Rades nur etwas verdreht hatte und der Bikestand auf den Fliesen in meinem Flur mit dem Bike weggerutscht ist! Gumminoppen hätte man noch montieren müssen! Habe den Bikestand aber bereits aus dem Fenster geworfen!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (2. März 2009)

Hab heute kurzfristig ein AL 9.0 in schwarz Größe "S" bestellt.
Mein Grand Canyon Elite von 2006 hat mir letzte Woche eine "Nette" Autofahrerin geschrottet.


----------



## Sunset84 (2. März 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> @sunset84:
> War auf Seite 33/Beitrag 813 in diesem Thread, er hat also ein schwarzes 7.0. Ich hoffe, dass ich mein weißes in 2 Wochen habe.



Hast du auch die KW 12 als Liefertermin??? 
Wäre ja mal interesant, wieso die 7.0er  teilweise doch schon ausgeliefert worden sind. Ich hatte meines jedenfalls gleich beim Release der neuen Homepage bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (2. März 2009)

Ich habe am 20.02 in XC 7.0 black in Koblenz vor Ort bestellt. Es soll am 10.03. fertig sein. Das wäre in KW 11 . Ich glaube es aber erst, wenn ich es habe...


----------



## Tobinger (2. März 2009)

ich habe gestern ein XC 7 bestellt und soll bis 20 april warten


----------



## os-rumpel (2. März 2009)

Torque ES 07 in Größe M und in der Farbe Schwarz im November 2008 über Internet bestellt. Montagetermin laut  telefonischer Aussage Canyon Mitarbeiter am 23.02.2009. Nach telefonischer Anfrage am 27.02.2009 habe ich ca. 15 min. später E-Mail bekommen mit neuem Montagetermin am 23.03.2009. Bin über die Terminverschiebung nicht sehr glücklich, mit dem Service und der Telefonauskunft  schon. Ich hoffe mein CUBE Hardteil hält noch ein wenig (Hat ziemlich gelitten den Winter über).


----------



## Alvers (2. März 2009)

Hab mir gerade ein Torque FR7 Gr.L in schwarz bestellt, angeblich soll es vorrätig sein und kann innerhalb von ca 2 Wochen geliefert werden. Hatte mir jedenfalls die Verkäuferin erzählt, als ich letzte Woche bei Canyon in Koblenz war...



torisch schrieb:


> Der Bikeständer ist aber nicht ordnungsgemäß im Einsatz oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo kann man den Bikeständer kaufen? Oder ist er vllt sogar im Lieferumfang enthalten?


----------



## markusunterwegs (3. März 2009)

Kannst für 30 EUR bei Canyon bestellen, oder auch bei mir für 20 EUR abholen


----------



## torisch (3. März 2009)

Sunset84 schrieb:


> Hast du auch die KW 12 als Liefertermin???
> Wäre ja mal interesant, wieso die 7.0er  teilweise doch schon ausgeliefert worden sind. Ich hatte meines jedenfalls gleich beim Release der neuen Homepage bestellt.


Ja, hab auch KW12, hab am 01.12.08 bestellt. Die orangen + weißen Bikes hatten von Anfang an einen späteren LT, als die schwarzen,die hatten so KW 06, glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennilein (3. März 2009)

so...........Bilder von meinem GC AL 9.0 sind in meinem Album!


----------



## Muschl (3. März 2009)

Jowoll!
Welch herrliges Gefährt. Ich hoffe meins lässt nicht mehr allzu lang auf sich warten. Hab mir auch n 9.0 bestellt. Hauptsache der Rahmen passt von der Größe her. Die solln ja von Natur aus schon relativ groß sein sodass mir das PPS Größe L empfohlen hat. Ich bin 1,96 und blicke der Größe etwas skeptisch entgegen, wollte es aber nicht unversucht lassen weil mein jetziges Bike für den Renneinsatz definitiv zu groß war, war ein 22" iges.
Wünsche viel Spass mit deinem neuen Esel!


----------



## cf700caad4 (3. März 2009)

hallo,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Um welche Größe handelt es sich bei dem Bike?

Happy Trails

Matze


----------



## canyonbiker_ra (3. März 2009)

hennilein schrieb:


> so...........Bilder von meinem GC AL 9.0 sind in meinem Album!



Wow, schönes Bike!

Ich hab meins leider immer noch nicht 

Hab gestern wieder angerufen und nun wurde mir versprochen das Bike geht Ende dieser Woche, anfang Nächster Woche raus.

Ich glaubs erst, wenns bei mir steht.

Status: 28.11.2008 bestellt, geplanter Liefertermin 26.01.2009,
             - zwei unbeantwortete E-Mails
             - zweimal mit Canyon telefoniert

Und das beste, die sehr nette Frau am Telefon, fragte mich ob ich am 13.02.2009 keine Email von Canyon bekommen habe? Hab ich nicht, an diesem Tag hab ich das erste Mal dort angerufen!!!! Und ob ich das Bike schon bezahlt hätte, ja am 19.01.2009!!!!!


----------



## cf700caad4 (3. März 2009)

cf700caad4 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
> 
> ...





@ Hennilein


----------



## hennilein (3. März 2009)

Danke! is aber auch ein schönes Ding..............

habe die Größe L, bei Körpergröße 186cm.


----------



## Muschl (3. März 2009)

So, hab jetzt bei Canyon mal nachgefragt wo meine Bestellbestätigung fürs Al9.0 bleibt. Die Bestellung sei meinem Kundenkonto noch nicht zugeordnet gewesen. Ne halbe Stunde später hatte ich ne ofizielle Bestätigung bekommen. Liefertermin: 17.März. Zwar weiß ich jetzt wanns kommt, dauert mir aber definitiv zu lange. Ich hab doch kein Maibach bestellt..... .


----------



## canyonbiker_ra (3. März 2009)

Muschl schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt bei Canyon mal nachgefragt wo meine Bestellbestätigung fürs Al9.0 bleibt. Die Bestellung sei meinem Kundenkonto noch nicht zugeordnet gewesen. Ne halbe Stunde später hatte ich ne ofizielle Bestätigung bekommen. Liefertermin: 17.März. Zwar weiß ich jetzt wanns kommt, dauert mir aber definitiv zu lange. Ich hab doch kein Maibach bestellt..... .



Du hast ja das Bike erst vor 2 Wochen bestellt, da ist doch der 17.März als Liefertermin superschnell.
Ich wär total stolz auf Canyon, wenn ich so eine kurze Lieferzeit für mein bestelltes Bike hätte.


----------



## mai26 (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade meine Kommissionierungsmail für mein  AM 8.0  schwarz Größe L  Bestelldatum 17.01.2009 erhalten.

Canyon:
"Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
EIGEN-LOG. übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.

Sollten Sie Ihre Bestellung bei uns im Showroom abholen, erhalten Sie eine telefonische
Benachrichtigung sobald, Ihre Bestellung bei uns im Abholbereich verfügbar ist."

Geplanter Termin war 09.03.2009. 
  Hört sich ja echt gut an, bin voller Hoffnung nächste Woche mein Bike zu bekommen.


----------



## Muschl (3. März 2009)

canyonbiker_ra schrieb:


> Du hast ja das Bike erst vor 2 Wochen bestellt, da ist doch der 17.März als Liefertermin superschnell.
> Ich wär total stolz auf Canyon, wenn ich so eine kurze Lieferzeit für mein bestelltes Bike hätte.



Siehste! Soweit haben die uns schon gebracht. Wir finden es normal, dass bestellte Ware erst Monate später geliefert wird. Kein Wunder, dass Canyon so erfolgreich ist/ bleibt trotz dieser Lieferengpässe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobinger (3. März 2009)

das geht mir auch so! Warum dauert sowas min. 1,5  monate???


----------



## vitello (3. März 2009)

mai26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe gerade meine Kommissionierungsmail für mein  AM 8.0  schwarz Größe L  Bestelldatum 17.01.2009 erhalten.
> 
> ...



Jipppiiieeeee ....auch ich hab grad die Mail bekommen.
AM 9 in M und weiß ...bestellt vor etwa 3 bis 4 Wochen ...und auch bei mir war der 09.03. angedachter Termin ...scheint ja tatsächlich zu klappen


----------



## Alvers (3. März 2009)

Gerade meine Bestellbestätigung für das Torque FR7 gekriegt, geplantes Lieferdatum 20. März 2009 

Außerdem hab ich noch eine Mail gekriegt, dass das (voreilig) bestellte GC6 an DHL übergeben wurde. Hatte eigentlich schon längst eine Stornierungsmail an Canyon geschickt und bekam auch sogar eine Antwort von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter 



markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Kannst für 30 EUR bei Canyon bestellen, oder auch bei mir für 20 EUR abholen



Frankfurt ist zum Abholen zu weit weg, werds mir aber überlegen falls du den auch verschickst


----------



## ____ (3. März 2009)

Neues vom XC 9: 

Grad die mail gelesen, dass die Bestellung an DHL übergeben wurde


----------



## Mitschi24 (3. März 2009)

Servus,

vorhin klingelte doch wirklich ein netter Herr von der DHL an meiner Tür, neben sich ein großes Packet mit der Aufschrift "CANYON".....
Ich dachte schon ich träume doch als ich das Packet geöffnet hatte stand es vor mir in seiner ganzen Schönheit.

Wenn jemand noch gerne Fotos vom Bike hätte, einfach kurze PM an mich.


----------



## Froschkatze (3. März 2009)

@ Mitschi24:

Ist das Größe M oder L?
Oder sogar XL?


----------



## Mitschi24 (3. März 2009)

Hi,
Das ist größe L.
Wie ich finde passt es mir ganz gut, sollte nicht kleiner aber auch nicht größer sein.
Ich bin ca. 183cm und habe ein Schrittlänge von ca. 85cm....


----------



## Wurscht (3. März 2009)

Hier ist der Zweite XC 9ler, der die Übergabemail heut erhalten hat!!

Hey, ____, morgen fahren wir aber gleich mit unseren neuen Kisten, gelle?!


----------



## Terrier (3. März 2009)

Hab gerade mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert  
Bin sofort durchgekommen  und der Mitarbeiter konnte mir sogar eine aussage zum Liefertermin meines AM 9.0 sagen 
So wies aussieht, steht dem 9. März wohl nichtsmehr im Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (3. März 2009)

boah was freu ich mich auf meins  das sieht in natura noch viel geiler aus coole bilder mitschi.könnt kotzen das die mit meinem so lange brauchen aber kann es sein das die echt nicht viele m rahmen auf lager haben ?


----------



## Scaxor (3. März 2009)

dann wird der vorbau überall so sein mit spacern meine ich


----------



## Lawbringer (3. März 2009)

Ich glaubs einfach nicht ! JUHU !!!!!!!!!!!!

.....

vielen Dank für Ihre Bestllung. 

Gerne bestätige ich Ihnen, dass wir Ihr Rad (AM 6.0)  bereits montiert haben
und es morgen an Sie verschickt wird. Sie erhalten eine separate E-Mail mit
Trackingnummer sobald das Rad unser Haus verlassen hat. 

Abschließend wünsche ich Ihnen viel Spaß und Freude mit unserem Produkt.

best regards / mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Tobinger (3. März 2009)

Mein Nerve XC 7.0 ist kommissioniert. somit max. 4 Tage juhu!!! Obwohl es gestern noch hies das es 20. April wird


----------



## schwegi73 (3. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Hab gerade mal wieder mit Canyon telefoniert
> Bin sofort durchgekommen  und der Mitarbeiter konnte mir sogar eine aussage zum Liefertermin meines AM 9.0 sagen
> So wies aussieht, steht dem 9. März wohl nichtsmehr im Wege



Da haben wir den gleichen Termin, danke fürs anrufen, dann kann ich mir das hoffentlich sparen

Ich hol meines dann nächsten Sa. ab. Am Montag bin ich "leider" in Genf Autos gucken


----------



## Terrier (3. März 2009)

Haste deins auch in Copper bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwegi73 (3. März 2009)

Ja klar


----------



## Terrier (3. März 2009)

Sauber  Bin ma gespannt wies in natura aussieht


----------



## Realzinni (3. März 2009)

Mein Nerve XC 7.0 ist kommissioniert. somit max. 4 Tage mal gespannt,
geplant war der 16.03.


----------



## enjung (3. März 2009)

Dann wächst meine Hoffnung, dass mein schwarzes XC 7 in L auch in der nächsten Woche fertig iss


----------



## Starkbier (3. März 2009)

habt ihr alle ein glück...bei mir ist der geplanter liefertermin: 11. Mai 

hoffe es lohnt sich


----------



## schwegi73 (3. März 2009)

Dafür hast Du aber das schöne grün, gell


----------



## Sunset84 (3. März 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Mein Nerve XC 7.0 ist kommissioniert. somit max. 4 Tage mal gespannt,
> geplant war der 16.03.



Hey meinen Glückwunsch!!!! 

Vielleicht klappt es ja dann auch bei meinem XC 7.0. Geplant ist da nämlich auch der 16.03.


----------



## Starkbier (3. März 2009)

schwegi73 schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du aber das schöne grün, gell



hätt ich gern gehabt...aber bis juli warten für ein wenig grüne farbe?!? 

hat eigentlich schon jmd ein Nerve AM zu hause?


----------



## Alvers (3. März 2009)

Bäääääm hab gerad auch die Kommisionierungsmail bekommen 

Dabei hab ich erst gestern Abend bestellt


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Alvers schrieb:


> Bäääääm hab gerad auch die Kommisionierungsmail bekommen
> 
> Dabei hab ich erst gestern Abend bestellt


Was bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Ich glaubs einfach nicht ! JUHU !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Nur mal zur Info für alle AM'ler:
Größe/Farbe/wann bestellt???????????????????????????


----------



## Alvers (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was bestellt?



Torque FR7, steht eine Seite vorher


----------



## harke (3. März 2009)




----------



## Lawbringer (3. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info für alle AM'ler:
> Größe/Farbe/wann bestellt???????????????????????????



Größe L, Frabe schwarz

Bestellt am 2.1. Liefertermin war 23.2.


----------



## vitello (3. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Größe L, Frabe schwarz
> 
> Bestellt am 2.1. Liefertermin war 23.2.



AM9.0/M/weiß/Bestellt 01.02./Termin 09.03./Komissionierungsmail 03.03.


----------



## Terrier (3. März 2009)

Am 9.0/Copper/L/ Bestellt am 29.11/ gepl. Lieferdatum 9 März


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Größe L, Frabe schwarz
> 
> Bestellt am 2.1. Liefertermin war 23.2.


 
Wie geht denn das nun schon wieder?
AM 6.0 / weiß / L bestellt am *02. 12.08* und noch nichts bekommen.
Am weißen Rahmen kann es ja nicht liegen, es fehlten ja Zuliefererteile.


----------



## Wurscht (3. März 2009)

Mögliches Szenario: weißer Rahmen = Zulieferteil???

Bitte nicht hauen, aber ich freu mich jetzt, daß meines unterwegs zu mir ist.
Letzte Woche noch hätte ich mit dir zusammen ganz fürchterlich über fehlende Teile gewettert.

Was ich hier im Forum so gelesen habe, haben sie bei Canyon wohl wirklich überwiegend schwarze Rahmen geordert. Alles andere dauert wohl länger.


----------



## ____ (3. März 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Hier ist der Zweite XC 9ler, der die Übergabemail heut erhalten hat!!
> 
> Hey, ____, morgen fahren wir aber gleich mit unseren neuen Kisten, gelle?!



Na klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz12 (3. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Ich glaubs einfach nicht ! JUHU !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .....
> 
> ...





Super, Glückwunsch!

Was hast Du denn bestellt? Hab ein AM 6.0, Größe M in weiß  am 1.12. bestellt. Liefertermin war letzte Woche Montag. Hab heute angerufen und am Telefon hat der Mitarbeiter gemeint es sieht ganz gut aus, bike ist wohl in der Montage. Ganz genau konnte ers aber nicht sagen.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike

Gruß


----------



## lorenz12 (3. März 2009)

Sorry, habs irgendwie überblättert und verplant...

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ich hoffe der Mitarbeiter hatte heute recht.

Servus


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (3. März 2009)

Was muss ich denn da lesen!!!

Wie Liefertermin für nen AM???

Ich habe am 22.12.08 bestellt und Liefertermin ist der 11.05.09....

Was geht denn hier ab?


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn da lesen!!!
> 
> Wie Liefertermin für nen AM???
> 
> ...



Wird ja immer besser! Oder hast du wie ich schon bezahlt, weil das Bike ja am 23.02. kommen sollte?
11.05.2009! Ist schon sehr heftig! Dann noch ne Terminverschiebung und du bekommst nen 2010er Modell, oder 2011.....?
Nein.........wird schon


----------



## dortmund biker (3. März 2009)

hab soeben ein grünes nerve am 7 in der größe l bestellt, ohne großartig liefertermine erfragt zu haben. 
riesig eilig habe ich es nicht, trotzdem die frage: schreibt canyon einem die mail mit dem vorraussichtlichen liefertermin sofort oder erst kurz bevor das rad rausgeht?


schöne grüße,
carsten
edit: da scheint was zu kommen 





> Sehr geehrte Canyon Kundin, sehr geehrter Canyon Kunde,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.  Sie erhalten schnellstmöglich eine schriftliche Rückmeldung.



nur habe ich gar keine mail geschrieben.


----------



## enjung (3. März 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> schreibt canyon einem die mail mit dem vorraussichtlichen liefertermin sofort oder erst kurz bevor das rad rausgeht?



Du bekommst eine Auftragsbestätigung, in der auch der voraussichtliche Liefertermin genannt ist. Wenn's dann soweit ist, gibt's noch ne Kommissionierungsmail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2009)

AM 7 in grün? Da war schon mal was in diesem Thread. Lieferung im Sommer


----------



## dortmund biker (3. März 2009)

ja stimmt, das hier: 





Starkbier schrieb:


> in grün kommt es erst im juli  wirds wohl schwarz



@starkbier: anfang, mitte oder ende juli?

vielleicht habe ich ja glück und es geht etwas schneller...


----------



## Starkbier (3. März 2009)

zu mier hieß es mitte juli  und ich wollte ja dieses jahr auch noch fahren bevor der herbst kommt^^


----------



## dortmund biker (3. März 2009)

krass...
ich brauche das rad so richtig erst so ca ab dem 20.7. , aber das die lieferung so lange dauert hätte ich nicht wirklich gedacht.
wäre ja auch nicht schlecht schon vorher auf dem "richtigem" bike zu trainieren und vor allem bin ich ziemlich schlecht dran, wenn sich canyon verspätet.

naja, ich warte erstmal die offizielle mail von canyon ab und muss dann wohl ggf entscheiden, wie viel mir die farbe wert ist und dann uu stornieren und neu in schwarz bestellen.


----------



## Starkbier (3. März 2009)

ich kann dir gleich sagen, dass es bei dir auch so sein wird 

zitat canyon mitarbeiter

"die AMs verschieben sich wohl eher noch nach hinten"

das ist jetzt zwar nur meine meinung, aber ich könnte niemals so lange auf mein neues bike warten (zumal mein jetztiges auch etwas "impotent" ist ). Außderm habe ich ein schwarzes in echt gesehen und ich muss sagen:  dann noch die vorteile der andoisierten lackierung dazugerechnet, hat mich das schwarze doch überzeugt


----------



## dortmund biker (3. März 2009)

ok... ich habe mich definitiv zu viel mit den komponenten und dem preis beschäftigt und zu wenig mit lack, lieferzeiten und rahmenhöhe, aber das hole ich gerade nach... 

das grün ist nunmal sehr hübsch, aber wenn der schwarze wirklich anodisiert ist... 
anodisierung=robuster und leichter, oder?

hmhmhm... ich warte erstmal die mail ab, aber vielen dank schonmal. 
werde mich nochmal melden, wenn sich was tut.


----------



## Zacke (3. März 2009)

Hallo an alle Wartenden,
auch ich geselle mich bis zur Lieferung meines LUX MR 9.0 in S und Teamblack zu euch. Ich habe am 20.02.2009 bestellt und hatte ca. 1 Woche später eine Bestätigung mit einem Liefertermin für den 18.05.2009. Ich hoffe das bleibt dabei. Für den Traffic White Rahmen hat sich die Lieferzeit in der Letzten Woche von KW 21 auf KW 12 verkürzt, ich bleibe aber beim Team Black Rahmen, der gefällt mir besser.

Gruß
Zacke

PS: Da ich noch nicht alle Beiträge im Wartezimmer gelesen habe hier kurz die Frage ob noch einer auf ein LUX wartet.


----------



## Lawbringer (4. März 2009)

lorenz12 schrieb:


> Super, Glückwunsch!
> 
> Was hast Du denn bestellt? Hab ein AM 6.0, Größe M in weiß  am 1.12. bestellt. Liefertermin war letzte Woche Montag. Hab heute angerufen und am Telefon hat der Mitarbeiter gemeint es sieht ganz gut aus, bike ist wohl in der Montage. Ganz genau konnte ers aber nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Ja, Danke. Freu mich auch ohne Ende, ABER .....

.......ich glaub das erst wenn das Teil bei mir ist! Ich es anfassen kann


----------



## Gelsentrooper (4. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> AM 7 in grün? Da war schon mal was in diesem Thread. Lieferung im Sommer



Habe gestern Nachmittag mit Canyon gesprochen, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass mein Nerve AM 7.0 in grün, wie geplant Anfang nächster Woche ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## schwegi73 (4. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info für alle AM'ler:
> Größe/Farbe/wann bestellt???????????????????????????



Ich habe mein AM 9.0 in copper, Größe L, am 07. Februar bestellt (war bei Canyon vor Ort) und mein geplanter Liefertermin ist auch der 09. März. 
Ich habe allerdings noch keine Kommissionierungsmail bekomment, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich es selbst am darauffolgenden WE abholen werden.

In weiß hätte das 9.0er allerdings laut Online-Verfügbarkeit auch eine wesentlich längere Lieferzeit gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud77 (4. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> AM9.0/M/weiß/Bestellt 01.02./Termin 09.03./Komissionierungsmail 03.03.



Ich hab am 17.1. ein AM7.0/M/Weiss/ bestellt. Termin ist 11.Mai (KW20). Hab eben mit denen telefoniert und nachgefragt. Die Erklaerung: Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den Komponenten die erst Ende Maerz oder Anfang April kommen. 

Aber warum bekommt ein Kumpel dann sein bestelltes AM7.0/M/gruen, obwohl er es ein paar tage spaeter bestellt hat, schon am 9.3.?

Die Komponenten sind die gleichen, nur der Rahmen hat ne andere Farbe. Der wiederum ist exakt der gleiche wie der beim AM9.0/M/weiss.

Darauf angesprochen war auch die nette Mitarbeiterin von Canyon ueberfragt.


----------



## Wurscht (4. März 2009)

Liebe Wartezimmergemeinde:
ich werde mich hiermit aus dem WZ verabschieden. War lustig, mit Leidensgenossen zu plaudern.
Heute morgen hab ich beim Postamt meine Canyon-Kiste abgeholt. Nun mach ich mich darüber, mein funkelniegelnagelneues XC 9.0 zusammenzuschrauben. Nachmittags gibt's die Jungfernfahrt.
Ich wünsch euch allen hier noch, daß euch die Wartezeit nicht zu lang wird!

Grüße, Servus und bye-bye!!!


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

geplanter liefertermin bei mir: 6. juli

wie genau ist diese angabe? kann ich mich darauf verlassen und das bike auf den letzten drücker kriegen oder sollte ich doch lieber auf das schöne grün verzichten? ()


----------



## isnogud77 (4. März 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> geplanter liefertermin bei mir: 6. juli
> 
> wie genau ist diese angabe? kann ich mich darauf verlassen und das bike auf den letzten drücker kriegen oder sollte ich doch lieber auf das schöne grün verzichten? ()



Das ist bitter. Wann und wie gross hast du denn bestellt?

Mir wurde eben auch gesagt dass die Termine nur Richtangaben sind. Das macht auch Sinn wenn ich mir ueberlege dass sich die Angabe bei meinem bestellten Bike innerhalb von 1 1/2 Monaten nicht geaendert hat obwohl garantiert einige Bestellungen seitdem eingegangen sind.


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Das ist bitter. Wann und wie gross hast du denn bestellt?
> 
> Mir wurde eben auch gesagt dass die Termine nur Richtangaben sind. Das macht auch Sinn wenn ich mir ueberlege dass sich die Angabe bei meinem bestellten Bike innerhalb von 1 1/2 Monaten nicht geaendert hat obwohl garantiert einige Bestellungen seitdem eingegangen sind.



ich musste bisher noch nicht zu lange warten. 
gestern abend bestellt in größe L.
trotzdem dürfte mir dieser termin zu knapp werden, weil wir am 27.7. einen alpencross starten wollen. wenn sich canyon dann noch um 2,3 wochen verspätet, war es das.
mist.
können die meine bestellung auf schwarz umändern oder muss ich dafür stornieren und erneut bestellen?


----------



## Langley (4. März 2009)

Die koennen telefonisch Deine Bestellung aendern. Aber wenn Du´s nicht so eilig hast kannst Du ja auch mal bis sagen wir Mitte April abwarten und dann immer noch auf die andere Farbe umsteigen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Lawbringer (4. März 2009)

also bei all der Kritik, die auch ich hier verteilt habe, muss ich jetzt mal auch Lob aussprechen.

Nach dem ich letzte Woche zweimal von Canyon auf meinem Handy angerufen worden bin und dreimal per Mail angeschreiben worden bin, ist es heute passiert das ich von Canyon hier über das Forum angemailt worden bin.

"
Hallo Lawbringer,

im Canyon Thread - Wartezimmer haben wir gelesen, dass sie am 02.01.2009 ein Nerve AM 6.0 bestellt haben. Sie beschreiben, dass ihnen unterschiedliche Lieferzeiten seitens Canyon genannt wurden. Anfangs der 23.02.2009 später Ende April.
Sofern die bisher keine neuen Informationen seitens Canyon erhalten haben, würden wir sie bitten, um ihnen in diesem Fall schnellstmöglich weiter zu helfen, ihren kompletten Namen und ihre Anschrift, wenn sie zur Hand haben, gerne auch ihre Kundennummer per PN an uns zu senden, sodass wir das mit ihrem Auftrag bei uns abgleichen können um eine Lösung herbeiführen.

Sollten sie mittlerweile das Rad von uns geliefert bekommen haben, dann wäre dieser Vorgang hinfällig.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
"

Ich finde das ist eine Erwähnung wert.


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)




----------



## sundawn77 (4. März 2009)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Habe gestern Nachmittag mit Canyon gesprochen, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass mein Nerve AM 7.0 in grün, wie geplant Anfang nächster Woche ausgeliefert wird.


 
Das klingt doch mal sehr gut - warte auch auf das grüne AM7.0

Welche Größe hast Du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin_Rgbg (4. März 2009)

Dann nehm ich auch mal hier Platz.

Hab mir jetzt das AM 7.0 in acid green bestellt.
Liefertermin nicht verfügbar. Der am Telefon hatte auch keine Ahnung, aber die einschläferndste Stimme der Welt.


----------



## ____ (4. März 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Liebe Wartezimmergemeinde:
> ich werde mich hiermit aus dem WZ verabschieden. War lustig, mit Leidensgenossen zu plaudern.
> Heute morgen hab ich beim Postamt meine Canyon-Kiste abgeholt. Nun mach ich mich darüber, mein funkelniegelnagelneues XC 9.0 zusammenzuschrauben. Nachmittags gibt's die Jungfernfahrt.
> Ich wünsch euch allen hier noch, daß euch die Wartezeit nicht zu lang wird!
> ...



Na dann dürfte es wohl nicht mehr lang dauern, bis meins auch endlich da ist


----------



## Muschl (4. März 2009)

Nachdem ich nun nach 2 Wochen gestern bei Canyon nach der Bestellbestätigung fragte und sie plötzlich wenig später in meinem E-Mail Postfach landete, kam heut eine 2. Bestellbestätigung, genau dieselbe.
Was soll ich nun davon halten? Nennt man das Organisation?
Also wer noch ne Bestellbestätigung brauch, ich hätt noch eine übrig.


----------



## Starkbier (4. März 2009)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Habe gestern Nachmittag mit Canyon gesprochen, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass mein Nerve AM 7.0 in grün, wie geplant Anfang nächster Woche ausgeliefert wird.



du hast aber sicher schon vor einer weile bestellt nehme ich an oder?




> Das klingt doch mal sehr gut - warte auch auf das grüne AM7.0
> 
> Welche Größe hast Du bestellt?



wann soll es da sein?

ich überleg mir doch glatt noch die farbe zu wechseln


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (4. März 2009)

Hab jetzt grad meine Bestätigungs-Mail erhalten. 

Geplanter Liefertermin 06.Juli 2009 
Da ist ja die halbe Saison schon wieder vorbei.

Ich frag jetzt nächste Woche nochmal nach, ob sich da noch was ändert. Aber sonst wechsel ich die Farbe. In schwarz bekomm ichs schon Ende Mai


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

das gleiche wie bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muschl (4. März 2009)

Also ich finde irgendwas läuft da bei Canyon gründlich daneben. Die könn doch nicht Anfang des Jahres n Katalog 2009 rausbringen, mit High-End Bikes werben, sich feiern lassen, Awards abräumen und am Ende nicht in der Lage sein diese Bikes auszuliefern. Die sind doch voll n halbes Jahr zurück. Wenn ich hier von Lieferterminen um die Junizeit lese, frag ich mich wo wir hier sind. Hallo? Das ist ja fast wie in der guten alten DDR.
Die könn ja fast alle ihre 2009er Modelle als Outlets verkaufen wenn das so weiter geht. 
Die sogenannten Expressbikes sind der nächste Hammer. Habe mir am 19.02. ein Al9.0, ausgewiesen als Expressbike, bestellt. Geliefert wird es voraussichtlich Mitte März. Was für ein schneller Express. 
Also liebe Canyonkollegen, Ihr baut wirklich Spitzen Bikes, aber wem nützt das was, wenn Ihr die Dinger nicht rechtzeitig ausgeliefert bekommt???
Wirklich sehr schade.


----------



## Starkbier (4. März 2009)

ist echt unfair..wollte eigentlich unbedingt das grüne aber das ist echt zu lang...ich hoffe, dass es rechtzeitig zu deinem alpenX ankommt


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

hm ja das hoffe ich auch.
habe gerade ne mail an canyon geschickt und gefragt, ob sie mir denn wenigstens garantieren können, dass das bike dann auch definitiv anfang juli hier ist.


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (4. März 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> habe gerade ne mail an canyon geschickt und gefragt, ob sie mir denn wenigstens garantieren können, dass das bike dann auch definitiv anfang juli hier ist.



Das ist wohl relativ sicher. Hab grad mit einem telefoniert.
Der hat gemeint Ende Juni. Anfang Juli schreiben sie nur um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## sundawn77 (4. März 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> du hast aber sicher schon vor einer weile bestellt nehme ich an oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab bislang nur eine AB mit nem LT zum 09.03. 
Mehr hab ich noch nicht bekommen, also heissts abwarten...
Bin aber guter Dinge.
Bis Mai oder Juni würde ich allerdings nícht warten


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (4. März 2009)

Muschl schrieb:


> Also ich finde irgendwas läuft da bei Canyon gründlich daneben. Die könn doch nicht Anfang des Jahres n Katalog 2009 rausbringen, mit High-End Bikes werben, sich feiern lassen, Awards abräumen und am Ende nicht in der Lage sein diese Bikes auszuliefern. Die sind doch voll n halbes Jahr zurück. Wenn ich hier von Lieferterminen um die Junizeit lese, frag ich mich wo wir hier sind. Hallo? Das ist ja fast wie in der guten alten DDR.


Ach wie schön. Alle Jahre wieder. Wartezimmer lesen ist fun.

Hallo? Reality Check? Das Forum ist schon lange hier. Du hättest nachschauen können wie es die letzten Jahre lief. Als erstes zieht man daraus den Schluss das es wohl gleich bleibt (Canyon scheint es nicht zu schaden) und man sich damit arrangieren muss.


----------



## Tobinger (4. März 2009)

also meins wurde heute dhl übergeben. nich schlecht am montag bestellt und heut schon unterweg


----------



## Muschl (4. März 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ach wie schön. Alle Jahre wieder. Wartezimmer lesen ist fun.
> 
> Hallo? Reality Check? Das Forum ist schon lange hier. Du hättest nachschauen können wie es die letzten Jahre lief. Als erstes zieht man daraus den Schluss das es wohl gleich bleibt (Canyon scheint es nicht zu schaden) und man sich damit arrangieren muss.



Jou, ich hab ja geahnt was da auf mich zukommt, muss selbst zum Glück  nicht allzu lange warten, bin außerdem z.Z. eh grad krank aber das es Wartezeiten von bis zu 5 Monaten geben kann, ist mir neu.


----------



## lukrab (4. März 2009)

Tobinger schrieb:


> also meins wurde heute dhl übergeben. nich schlecht am montag bestellt und heut schon unterweg



Davon kann der Großteil hier leider nur träumen .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Wurscht (4. März 2009)

@____: na, wie schaut's aus?
Ich bin heut mit meinem XC die ersten 35 km durch Schnee und Matsch und Eis und Radweg gedüst. Läuft prima!

Ich hab inzwischen den Canyon's ihre schlechte Organisation und den nicht tollen Kundenservice verziehen....

...wahrscheinlich aber nur so lang, bis ich's zur Inspektion schicke oder so was ähnliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ach wie schön. Alle Jahre wieder. Wartezimmer lesen ist fun.
> 
> Hallo? Reality Check? Das Forum ist schon lange hier. Du hättest nachschauen können wie es die letzten Jahre lief. Als erstes zieht man daraus den Schluss das es wohl gleich bleibt (Canyon scheint es nicht zu schaden) und man sich damit arrangieren muss.



da du schon erfahrung zu haben scheinst: wie zuverlässig sind denn die vorraussichtlichen liefertermine von canyon?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (4. März 2009)

Echt so langsam kann ich es immer weniger verstehen.
Mir sagte man per Mail das die AM Bikes zusammen gefertigt werden, also alle hintereinander und dann die nächste Gruppe zb. XC, wie auch immer.
Und dann muss ich hier lesen das manche ihre Bikes im März bekommen und im Februar bestellt haben.
Ich im Dezember und muss bis Mai warten.

Kann mir einer das erklären?


----------



## ____ (4. März 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> @____: na, wie schaut's aus?
> Ich bin heut mit meinem XC die ersten 35 km durch Schnee und Matsch und Eis und Radweg gedüst. Läuft prima!
> 
> Ich hab inzwischen den Canyon's ihre schlechte Organisation und den nicht tollen Kundenservice verziehen....
> ...



Hm, meins is leider noch nicht da  aber wird schon kommen, ich denke (hoffe) so morgen oder übermorgen. 

Hast Du es mal gewogen? Stimmt das Gewicht mit dem Angegebenen ungefähr überein?


----------



## Starkbier (4. März 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Echt so langsam kann ich es immer weniger verstehen.
> Mir sagte man per Mail das die AM Bikes zusammen gefertigt werden, also alle hintereinander und dann die nächste Gruppe zb. XC, wie auch immer.
> Und dann muss ich hier lesen das manche ihre Bikes im März bekommen und im Februar bestellt haben.
> Ich im Dezember und muss bis Mai warten.
> ...



vllt könnte ja mal ein gewisser mitarbeiter der das forum betreut sich dazu hier äußern


----------



## jaamaa (4. März 2009)

t-bob BlueAngel schrieb:


> Echt so langsam kann ich es immer weniger verstehen.
> Mir sagte man per Mail das die AM Bikes zusammen gefertigt werden, also alle hintereinander und dann die nächste Gruppe zb. XC, wie auch immer.
> Und dann muss ich hier lesen das manche ihre Bikes im März bekommen und im Februar bestellt haben.
> Ich im Dezember und muss bis Mai warten.
> ...



*Wer soll dir das erklären, wenn nicht Canyon selbst! 

*Aber da hat entweder keiner eine Ahnung oder erzählt dir irgendeinen Schwachsinn. Habe heute mal nach meinem AM 6/L/weiß, bestellt am 02.12.2008 gefragt, nachdem ich gestern gelesen habe, dass bei einigen von euch die im Januar bestellt haben, die Bikes unterwegs sind.

Die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass alle Teile da sind, es  demnächst irgendwann einmal in die Montage geht und dann Mitte/Ende März geliefert wird.

Dann erklärte sie mir noch mit sehr energischer Stimme, bei der ich Probleme hatte meine Anliegen vorzutragen, dass man sich gedulden müsste. Die Mechaniker arbeiten schließlich schon mit acht Armen.
 Auf meine Frage warum denn später bestellte Bikes früher ausgeliefert werden, konnte sie mir auch keine Antwort geben. Ich hatte angenommen, dass bei gleichen Bikes die Bestellungen chronologisch abgearbeitet werden.

Auch die Anmerkung das fast  2000.- von mir schon längst überwiesen wurden und nun schon seit 2 Wochen auf dem Tagesgeldkonto der Canyon Bank verweilen (ich hoffe doch zu einem guten Zinssatz!) konnte sie nicht zu mehr bewegen.

Ist doch echt ein Armutszeugnis, dass da nicht mal jemand ein paar verbindliche und aufklärende Worte dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Taggecko77 (4. März 2009)

Hi @ all,

ich muß hier ja mal auch ein Lob an Canyon aussprächen! 
Ich habe am 17.01.09 ein FRX 9.0 LTD bestellt und habe vergebens auf meine Bestätigungsmail gewartet. Nach ca. 2 Wochen war ich neugierig geworden und habe bei Canyon angerufen. Da wurde mir von einen freundlichen Mitarbeiter mitgeteilt, das eine mail schon raus gegangen wäre und er gern noch mal eine schicken würde. Daraus wurde bis heute auch noch nichts . Der Canyonangestellte konnte mir aber sagen, dass das Rad am 16.03.09 in den Versand gehen soll. Gestern bekam ich eine Mail von Canyon mit dem Inhalt, die Ware sei nun kommissioniert. Da habe ich mich gefreut  . Heute hatte ich eine Mail mit der Packetnummer und der Bestärigung, dass die Ware unterwegs ist, da habe ich mich noch mehr gefreut. Wenn dann alles gut geht, habe ich Freitag oder Samstag den DHL Booten vor der Tür. 
Damit hat Canyon bewiesen, dass es auch mal anders klappen kann!! 
thx Canyon

PS: vor 3 Jahren hab ich mir ein Nerve ESX 7.0 bestellt, sollte Liefertermin in der 19. KW sein, kam aber schon in der 9. KW!! Vermute aber da einen Druckfehler von seiten Canyons


----------



## Unruheherdt (4. März 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo? Reality Check? Das Forum ist schon lange hier. Du hättest nachschauen können wie es die letzten Jahre lief. Als erstes zieht man daraus den Schluss das es wohl gleich bleibt (Canyon scheint es nicht zu schaden) und man sich damit arrangieren muss.



Da muss ich Prof. Dr. YoMan Recht geben!

Schließlich kaufen wir alle freiwillig die Bikes von Canyon. Sind die Lieferzeiten jmd. zu lange, bestellt man eben nicht.
Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch: Als ich vor 2 Wochen meine Lieferbestätigung für mein Bike (AM 7.0/L in acid green) bekommen habe (22.Juni), war ich auch erst geschockt... Doch ich will dieses Bike und kein anderes, also warte ich eben... Canyon lässt seine Kunden bestimmt nicht zum Spass warten und ich habe immernoch Hoffnung, dass das Bike  früher kommt als prognostiziert.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## sudanger (5. März 2009)

Find ich toll dass AMs schon ausgeliefert werden die im Dezember bestellt wurden. Ich hab meins im November geordert, per CC ists auch schon lange bezahlt und darf immer noch warten.....


----------



## Langley (5. März 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> ... Doch ich will dieses Bike und kein anderes, also warte ich eben...
> Just my 2 cents!



Das find ich richtig gut. Schliesslich verbringt man ja Jahre damit. Und es kommt sowieso eher frueher. Und am längsten Tag des Jahres spiegelt sich dann die untergehende Sonne in dem wunderschönen Rahmen - freu Dich drauf !

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mstaab_canyon (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte versuchen einfach zu erklären warum Räder welche später bestellt wurden als andere früher ausgeliefert werden. Wir haben pro Modell, Farbe und Größe verschiedene Produktionsslots über die Saison verteilt. Bei dem betreffenden Rad (ich weiss ja jetzt nicht welches Rad in welcher Farbe und Größe) kann es sein das der erste Produktionsslot bereits ausverkauft ist, bspw. Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz in M wird im März x-mal produziert, die nächste Produktion dieses Modells ist dann für Juni geplant. Andere Modelle welche später bestellt wurden kommen dennoch früher zur Auslieferung weil noch Räder aus dem ersten "Slot" frei sind. Es kann jetzt schon passieren das bei bestimmten Modellen die frühen Produktionen ausverkauft sind und die Order (also Order Nummer x +) in den nächsten Slot rutscht. In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich nicht untätig sonder produzieren andere Modelle in anderen Farben usw.. Tatsächlich plane ich im Moment die 2010er Modelle (verschiedene 2010er Räder sind auch schon bestellt) und auch die Produktionszeiten der 2010er Modelle, das ist natürlich jedes Jahr eher ein Schuss ins Blaue, denn zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt der aktuellen Saison sind ja gerade erstmal erste Trends zu erkennen. Wenn ich aber in der aktuellen Saison sehe das ein Modell früh ausverkauft sein wird und schnell nachgeordert werden sollte oder in der Produktion nach vorne gezogen werden müsste habe ich aber aufgrund der in der Branche üblichen Leadtimes von mehreren Monaten eigentlich keine Chance mehr darauf zu reagieren.

Unsere Lagerhaltung ist übrigens recht gross weil wir das ganze Jahr über vorproduzieren, also Räder auf das Lager stellen um zum Saisonstart eine größere Auswahl als Expressbike schnell liefern zu können. Ausserdem ist "just in time" in der Fahrradbranche schwierig bis unmöglich da aufgrund der grossen Anzahl verschiedener Lieferanten und Teile und häufiger Modellwechsel bei den Komponenten immer Puffer einkalkuliert werden müssen. Gerade dieses Jahr gab es verschiedene Lieferprobleme, ein Rad welches wir in großer Stückzahl haben konnte z.B. nicht gebaut werden weil eine Komponente nicht lieferbar war und sich mehrere Wochen verzögerte. Diese hatten wir wohlgemerkt letztes Jahr im Mai in den korrekten Stückzahlen bestellt. Alle anderen Teile inkl Rahmen und Gabel lagen auf unserem Lager bereit... Ist alles gar nicht so einfach in der Fahrradbranche...

VG

Michael


----------



## Lawbringer (5. März 2009)

ES IST DA !!!!! Es steht tatsächlich zu Hause und ich sitze auf der Arbeit.


AHHHHHHHH

Nerve AM 6.0 schwarz


----------



## Schulle (5. März 2009)

Also ich würde sofort kündigen und ab nach Hause 

Ne, genies die Zeit. Diese Unruhe in Dir, die Vorfreude....
es ist ein geiles Gefühl.

Ist auch ein schönes Bike, Viel Spass damit!!!
LG Schulle


----------



## Unruheherdt (5. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Und am längsten Tag des Jahres spiegelt sich dann die untergehende Sonne in dem wunderschönen Rahmen - freu Dich drauf !


 
Ja, so stelle ich mir das gerne vor!  

Außerdem: Je länger man wartet, desto besser wird dann der Augenblick, wenn man es entgegennehmen kann!


----------



## Cortezsi (5. März 2009)

schulle schrieb:


> also ich würde sofort kündigen und ab nach hause



lol!


----------



## Muschl (5. März 2009)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

Gestern noch fälschlicher Weise die 2. Auftragsbestätigung von Canyon erhalten, Liefertermin 17. März, heute unerwartet die Versandmiteilung fürs Bike bekommen.
Welch Freude! 
(Al9.0, traffic white bestellt am 19.02.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (5. März 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte versuchen einfach zu erklären warum Räder welche später bestellt wurden als andere früher ausgeliefert werden. Wir haben pro Modell, Farbe und Größe verschiedene Produktionsslots über die Saison verteilt. Bei dem betreffenden Rad (ich weiss ja jetzt nicht welches Rad in welcher Farbe und Größe) kann es sein das der erste Produktionsslot bereits ausverkauft ist, bspw. Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz in M wird im März x-mal produziert, die nächste Produktion dieses Modells ist dann für Juni geplant. Andere Modelle welche später bestellt wurden kommen dennoch früher zur Auslieferung weil noch Räder aus dem ersten "Slot" frei sind. Es kann jetzt schon passieren das bei bestimmten Modellen die frühen Produktionen ausverkauft sind und die Order (also Order Nummer x +) in den nächsten Slot rutscht. In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich nicht untätig sonder produzieren andere Modelle in anderen Farben usw.. Tatsächlich plane ich im Moment die 2010er Modelle (verschiedene 2010er Räder sind auch schon bestellt) und auch die Produktionszeiten der 2010er Modelle, das ist natürlich jedes Jahr eher ein Schuss ins Blaue, denn zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt der aktuellen Saison sind ja gerade erstmal erste Trends zu erkennen. Wenn ich aber in der aktuellen Saison sehe das ein Modell früh ausverkauft sein wird und schnell nachgeordert werden sollte oder in der Produktion nach vorne gezogen werden müsste habe ich aber aufgrund der in der Branche üblichen Leadtimes von mehreren Monaten eigentlich keine Chance mehr darauf zu reagieren.
> 
> ...



wie kommt es, dass für XL der liefertermin KW12 angegeben ist? klar ist XL nicht so extrem gefragt, aber demnach werden wohl auch nicht so viele XL-Rahmen geordert nehme ich an. Habt ihr euch bei Größe M und L so extrem verkalkuliert? (betreffendes bike: Nerve AM 7.0 acid green)

grüße


----------



## Alvers (5. März 2009)

Alvers schrieb:


> Gerade meine Bestellbestätigung für das Torque FR7 gekriegt, geplantes Lieferdatum 20. März 2009
> 
> Außerdem hab ich noch eine Mail gekriegt, dass das (voreilig) bestellte GC6 an DHL übergeben wurde. Hatte eigentlich schon längst eine Stornierungsmail an Canyon geschickt und bekam auch sogar eine Antwort von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter



Lol das Grand Canyon wurde heute geliefert und bei einer Nachbarin abgegeben...ohne dass sie die ~1050 für die Nachnahme zahlen musste


----------



## dortmund biker (5. März 2009)




----------



## cos75 (5. März 2009)

Alvers schrieb:


> Lol das Grand Canyon wurde heute geliefert und bei einer Nachbarin abgegeben...ohne dass sie die ~1050 für die Nachnahme zahlen musste


Das ist ja mal cool !


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte versuchen einfach zu erklären warum Räder welche später bestellt wurden als andere früher ausgeliefert werden. Wir haben pro Modell, Farbe und Größe verschiedene Produktionsslots über die Saison verteilt. Bei dem betreffenden Rad (ich weiss ja jetzt nicht welches Rad in welcher Farbe und Größe) kann es sein *das der erste Produktionsslot bereits ausverkauft ist*, bspw. Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz in M wird im März x-mal produziert, die nächste Produktion dieses Modells ist dann für Juni geplant. Andere Modelle welche später bestellt wurden kommen dennoch früher zur Auslieferung weil noch *Räder aus dem ersten "Slot" frei sind*. Es kann jetzt schon passieren das bei bestimmten Modellen die frühen Produktionen ausverkauft sind und die Order (also Order Nummer x +) in den nächsten Slot rutscht. In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich nicht untätig sonder produzieren andere Modelle in anderen Farben usw.. Tatsächlich plane ich im Moment die 2010er Modelle (verschiedene 2010er Räder sind auch schon bestellt) und auch die Produktionszeiten der 2010er Modelle, das ist natürlich jedes Jahr eher ein Schuss ins Blaue, denn zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt der aktuellen Saison sind ja gerade erstmal erste Trends zu erkennen. Wenn ich aber in der aktuellen Saison sehe das ein Modell früh ausverkauft sein wird und schnell nachgeordert werden sollte oder in der Produktion nach vorne gezogen werden müsste habe ich aber aufgrund der in der Branche üblichen Leadtimes von mehreren Monaten eigentlich keine Chance mehr darauf zu reagieren.
> 
> ...


Ähm??? Wenn alle Räder aus dem ersten Produktionsslot ausverkauft sind, wie können denn dann welche aus dem ersten Slot frei sein und ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

man bemerke den satzanfag... "Andere Modelle..."


----------



## M.I.G. (5. März 2009)

hab heute die versandbestätigung für mein GC Al 9.0 SL  erhalten (bestellt 21.1). 
hat noch jemand das teil in schwarz ? mich würde interessieren ob der aufkleber auf der sid silber oder orange ist. (der orange gefällt mir besser)


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. März 2009)

Alvers schrieb:


> Lol das Grand Canyon wurde heute geliefert und bei einer Nachbarin abgegeben...ohne dass sie die ~1050 für die Nachnahme zahlen musste



Freu dich nicht zu früh, du bekommst eine Rechnung per Post 
Den Fall gabs hier schön öfter.


----------



## Mitschi24 (5. März 2009)

Servus,
Für alle die noch auf ihr GC 9.0 sl warten, habe ich mal einige Bilder hochgeladen.
Ihr findet sie im Album.
Sollte jemand Interrese an anderen Detailfotos haben, so kann ich gerne noch welche machen.

schönen Tag noch,

mfg Mitschi


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> man bemerke den satzanfag... "Andere Modelle..."


OK, übersehen.
Die Frage  war aber warum *identische *Räder (also Modell, Ausstattung, Größe, Farbe) die später bestellt wurden, eher ausgeliefert werden, als die Räder die schon im Nov/Dez bestellt wurden!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (5. März 2009)

____ schrieb:


> Hast Du es mal gewogen? Stimmt das Gewicht mit dem Angegebenen ungefähr überein?




Gewogen hab ich's. Nur hab ich keine sehr genaue Waage. Grobe Anzeige waren im Rohzustand so ca. 11 kg - also voll der Angabe entsprechend. Mit Flaschenhalter und Pedale hab ich jetzt ca. 11,5 kg. 
Mein altes wiegt 16.....

Wohlgemerkt: meine Waage geht wohl eher nach dem Mond!


----------



## mai26 (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe gerade die Mail bekommen dass mein AM 8.0 im Showroom zur Abholung bereit steht.


----------



## Froschkatze (5. März 2009)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> hab heute die versandbestätigung für mein GC Al 9.0 SL  erhalten (bestellt 21.1).
> hat noch jemand das teil in schwarz ? mich würde interessieren ob der aufkleber auf der sid silber oder orange ist. (der orange gefällt mir besser)


Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5639584&postcount=924


----------



## Alvers (5. März 2009)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh, du bekommst eine Rechnung per Post
> Den Fall gabs hier schön öfter.



Auch bei Canyon? Hast vllt mal nen Link?
Am Telefon haben die jedenfalls gesagt erstmal nix machen und abwarten bis die sich nochmal melden. Das kann bei Canyon ja bekanntlicherweise dauern und ich hab so lange ein riesen Paket bei mir rumstehen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

wer hindert dich denn daran es auszupacken und zu nutzen?


----------



## Terrier (5. März 2009)

Das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht...


----------



## lukrab (5. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> ES IST DA !!!!! Es steht tatsächlich zu Hause und ich sitze auf der Arbeit.
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHH
> ...



In welcher Größe? In M? Hab nämlich auch eins in M bestellt.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Alvers (5. März 2009)

Warum soll ich damit rumfahren, will es doch zurück schicken und nicht behalten?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2009)

kann ich ja nicht riechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alvers (5. März 2009)

Habs ne Seite vorher geschrieben


----------



## M.I.G. (5. März 2009)

Froschkatze schrieb:


> Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5639584&postcount=924



 schade silber und nicht orange.


----------



## markusunterwegs (5. März 2009)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> schade silber und nicht orange.



ein Glück silber und kein orange


----------



## ____ (5. März 2009)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Gewogen hab ich's. Nur hab ich keine sehr genaue Waage. Grobe Anzeige waren im Rohzustand so ca. 11 kg - also voll der Angabe entsprechend. Mit Flaschenhalter und Pedale hab ich jetzt ca. 11,5 kg.
> Mein altes wiegt 16.....
> 
> Wohlgemerkt: meine Waage geht wohl eher nach dem Mond!



Danke!

Juhu, meins ist jetz auch da   
Ich wünsch allen Wartenden noch viieel Geduld

@Wurscht:
war bei Dir ein Kettenstrebenschutz dabei?
Bei mir nämlich nicht...


----------



## Zacke (5. März 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte versuchen einfach zu erklären warum Räder welche später bestellt wurden als andere früher ausgeliefert werden. Wir haben pro Modell, Farbe und Größe verschiedene Produktionsslots über die Saison verteilt. Bei dem betreffenden Rad (ich weiss ja jetzt nicht welches Rad in welcher Farbe und Größe) kann es sein das der erste Produktionsslot bereits ausverkauft ist, bspw. Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz in M wird im März x-mal produziert, die nächste Produktion dieses Modells ist dann für Juni geplant. Andere Modelle welche später bestellt wurden kommen dennoch früher zur Auslieferung weil noch Räder aus dem ersten "Slot" frei sind. Es kann jetzt schon passieren das bei bestimmten Modellen die frühen Produktionen ausverkauft sind und die Order (also Order Nummer x +) in den nächsten Slot rutscht. In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich nicht untätig sonder produzieren andere Modelle in anderen Farben usw.. Tatsächlich plane ich im Moment die 2010er Modelle (verschiedene 2010er Räder sind auch schon bestellt) und auch die Produktionszeiten der 2010er Modelle, das ist natürlich jedes Jahr eher ein Schuss ins Blaue, denn zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt der aktuellen Saison sind ja gerade erstmal erste Trends zu erkennen. Wenn ich aber in der aktuellen Saison sehe das ein Modell früh ausverkauft sein wird und schnell nachgeordert werden sollte oder in der Produktion nach vorne gezogen werden müsste habe ich aber aufgrund der in der Branche üblichen Leadtimes von mehreren Monaten eigentlich keine Chance mehr darauf zu reagieren.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Michael,
nett von Dir ein wenig Licht ins ganze zu bringen.
Die Frage stellt sich ja warum Kunden die im Februar bestellen haben ihr Bike vor Kunden bekommen sollen die es bereits im Jannuar bestellt haben. Also wenn Canyon, und da gehe ich von aus, ein vernünftiges Warenwirtschaftssystem hat, dann sollte es kein Problem sein, pro Produkt eine Bestellhistorie zu pflegen, in der der Reihe nach die Kunden, entsprechend dem Bestelldatum, dem Produkt zu geordnet werden. Wenn das Produkt dann fertig ist, wird der Reihe nach abgearbeitet. Des weiteren kann man eine Frist setzen, z.B. 1 Monat, in dem der Kunde Informiert wird. Sollte sich der Kunde dann anders entscheiden wird er aus der Liste raus genommen, und in eine andere Liste eingetragen.
Ich möchte Ihnen jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, jedoch hätte ich noch einen Karteikasten, den könnte man dafür nehmen. (Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen)

Also Liebes Canyon Team, hinterfragt doch mal euer Bestellsystem, ich meine nicht euren Wareneingang, da glaube ich hat jeder Verständnis das Teile von Lieferanten nicht immer fristgerecht kommen. Wir als Kunden möchten nur erliche Antworten bekommen und das Gefühl haben gerecht behandelt zu werden.
Immerhin Investieren einige Kunden mehr als einen Monatslohn in ein geiles Hobby.

Also genug mit der Klugschwätzerei und freuen wir uns doch alle auf ein baldiges Liefern unseres Traumes.

Gruß
Björn

PS: auf einen VW Polo wartet man so weit ich gehört habe auch bis mindestens zum Sommer.


----------



## jaamaa (5. März 2009)

Da klick ich, als Käufer der schon vor über 2 Wochen den Rechnungsbetrag überwiesen hat, doch mal die Canyon FAQ in der Signatur von Herrn Staab an und was muß ich da lesen:

_Vorauskasse:
Sobald die bestellte Ware versandfertig ist bzw. das bestellte Bike die Endmontage durchlaufen hat, schicken wir Ihnen die Rechnung mit der Bitte um Überweisung des Betrages auf eines unserer Bankkonten. Sobald die Zahlung bei uns eingegangen ist, wird Ihre Bestellung verschickt.

_Also da steht doch geschrieben, wenn ich die Rechnung bekomme ist mein Radl schon fertig, oder?_ 

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (6. März 2009)

So Leute, ich verabschiede mich heute morgen aus dem Wartezimmer.

Ich hoffe ihr alle bekommt eure Bikes so schnell wie möglich und wünsche viel Spaß damit.

Danke das ich mein Leiden mit euch teilen konnte.

Anbei noch ein Foto von meiner schwarzen Schönheit 








In meinem Album sind noch mehr. Bevor ihr mich steinigt: es war schon spät, deswegen sind die Pics etwas lieblos.


----------



## vitello (6. März 2009)

Sodele, ich bin auch raus. Grad eben is mein AM 9 gekommen. 
Also mir bleibt nur zu sagen dass alles (ja, wirklich alles) absolut reibungslos gelaufen ist und der avisierte Liefertermin (09.03.) sogar um drei Tage unterboten wurde 

Allen Wartenden drück ich noch wieterhin alle Däumchen ....es lohnt sich!


----------



## bespinne (6. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich sage auch auf Wiedersehen ins Wartezimmer. Canyon hat sogar einen Werktag schneller als geplant geliefert!
Bike: Nerve AM 8.0 XL in schwarz
bestellt: 28.11.2008
geliefert: 06.03.2009 (geplant war 09.03.2009)
bezahlt per Vorauskasse.
Also mal ne sehr positive Nachricht aus dem Hause Canyon was die Lieferzeiten betrifft!

Und am WE geht´s in den Dreck die Kiste ordentlich einweihen bzw. taufen 

Viele Grüße und viel Glück, daß es bei Euch auch so reibungslos klappt!

Markus


----------



## Terrier (6. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Sodele, ich bin auch raus. Grad eben is mein AM 9 gekommen.
> Also mir bleibt nur zu sagen dass alles (ja, wirklich alles) absolut reibungslos gelaufen ist und der avisierte Liefertermin (09.03.) sogar um drei Tage unterboten wurde
> 
> Allen Wartenden drück ich noch wieterhin alle Däumchen ....es lohnt sich!



Bitte noch ein paar mehr Bilder !! 
Danke


----------



## lukrab (6. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> So Leute, ich verabschiede mich heute morgen aus dem Wartezimmer.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr alle bekommt eure Bikes so schnell wie möglich und wünsche viel Spaß damit.
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike . Wann hast du deins denn bestellt?

mfg lukrab


----------



## waschtl (6. März 2009)

Ich habe gestern auch mein Nerve AM 9.0 bekommen.Lieferzeit wurde sogar unterboten(ursprüngl. am Montag).Bin von dem Rad echt begeistert!
Alles super gelaufen!(Hatte da so meine Bedenken,bei dem was man hier alles lesen konnte...)


----------



## Lawbringer (6. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Schönes Bike . Wann hast du deins denn bestellt?
> 
> mfg lukrab



Danke 

ich hab das am 2.1. bestellt


----------



## Terrier (6. März 2009)

waschtl schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch mein Nerve AM 9.0 bekommen.Lieferzeit wurde sogar unterboten(ursprüngl. am Montag).Bin von dem Rad echt begeistert!
> Alles super gelaufen!(Hatte da so meine Bedenken,bei dem was man hier alles lesen konnte...)



Was hast du genau für ein 9.0 bestellt (Farbe, Größe)?
Und wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Langley (6. März 2009)

So, ich kann mich nun auch formal aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Das FRX Ltd. wartet nun noch lange 2 Wochen darauf das ich es abhole, Canyon hat seinen Job optimal gemacht. Nachdem ich das Optitune aus dem Auftrag streichen liess war das Bike innerhalb von 4 Tagen fertig.

Ende März hol ich dich raus, versprochen !

Langley


----------



## vitello (6. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Bitte noch ein paar mehr Bilder !!
> Danke



Gerne  ...Bilder vom Umbau gibts später (Hammerschmidt etc. pp.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (6. März 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand schon etwas von den für nächste Woche angekündigten XC's gehört? Die AM'ler vom 09.03. scheinen ja prächtig versorgt worden zu sein...


----------



## lukrab (6. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ich hab das am 2.1. bestellt



Ich hab schon Statement über die Auslieferung der Bikes vom Herrn Staab gelesen. Aber irgendwie finde ich das dann schon ärgerlich . Ich hab am 28.11. letztes Jahr bestellt, warte also seit vier Monaten. Und andere die drei Monate später bestellen kriegen es früher als, welche die die ganz am Anfang bestellt haben (hab exakt das gleich Bike bestellt: AM 6.0, schwarz, M).

Ist jetzt nichts gegen dich Lawbringer, nur werd ich da jetzt schon ein bisschen sauer .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. März 2009)

welche rahmengröße hat lawbringer? warte halt mal noch ein paar tage, vielleicht kommt deins ja auch in den nächsten tagen.


----------



## lukrab (6. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße hat lawbringer? warte halt mal noch ein paar tage, vielleicht kommt deins ja auch in den nächsten tagen.



Ja auch in M. Ja hoff ich auch, bloß hab ich noch keine Email bekommen, dass mein Bike montiert wurde.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Manusa (6. März 2009)

hat denn aktuell jemand ein FR 9.0 bekommen?


----------



## enjung (6. März 2009)

So... da ich ja, wie fast alle hier, eine ungeduldige Nervensäge bin, habe ich mal kurz in Koblenz angerufen. Ich hat in weniger als 1 Minute einen freundlichen Herrn am Telefon, der mir auf Frage nach Einhalten des Liefertermins noch mal das Prozedere mit den Emails, die kommen sollen, erklärt hat. Zum konkreten Termin konnte er mir leider nichts sagen  

Er hat mir jedoch bestätigt, dass sich die XCs derzeit in Produktion befinden. Ich bin gespannt...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Terrier (6. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> ... Die AM'ler vom 09.03. scheinen ja prächtig versorgt worden zu sein...



Naja aber noch nicht alle


----------



## Lawbringer (6. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße hat lawbringer? warte halt mal noch ein paar tage, vielleicht kommt deins ja auch in den nächsten tagen.



Mein Rahmengröße war L


----------



## Lawbringer (6. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Statement über die Auslieferung der Bikes vom Herrn Staab gelesen. Aber irgendwie finde ich das dann schon ärgerlich . Ich hab am 28.11. letztes Jahr bestellt, warte also seit vier Monaten. Und andere die drei Monate später bestellen kriegen es früher als, welche die die ganz am Anfang bestellt haben (hab exakt das gleich Bike bestellt: AM 6.0, schwarz, M).
> 
> Ist jetzt nichts gegen dich Lawbringer, nur werd ich da jetzt schon ein bisschen sauer .
> 
> mfg lukrab



weiß ich doch, ist ja auch total ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. März 2009)

siehste, also nicht exakt das gleiche bike @lukrab


----------



## Starkbier (6. März 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Gerne  ...Bilder vom Umbau gibts später (Hammerschmidt etc. pp.)




welche größe ist denn das? M?

grüße


----------



## Realzinni (6. März 2009)

Von der Kommissionierungsmail zur bis zur Information es ist im Showroom, wie lange habt ihr gewartet?


----------



## Langley (6. März 2009)

Bei mir waren es 2 Tage.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Realzinni (6. März 2009)

Ich bekam Dienstag die Kommissionierungsmail und morgen wäre perfekt zum abholen, doch noch nichts gehört...


----------



## schwegi73 (6. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon etwas von den für nächste Woche angekündigten XC's gehört? Die AM'ler vom 09.03. scheinen ja prächtig versorgt worden zu sein...



Ich hab auch den Eindruck die haben die copper AM´ler vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (6. März 2009)

Hoffentlich nicht


----------



## simdiem (6. März 2009)

Alter Schwede sehen die weissen Felgen gut aus.. Zum Verlieben!

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## waschtl (6. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Was hast du genau für ein 9.0 bestellt (Farbe, Größe)?
> Und wann hast du bestellt?



Schwarz,L und bestellt habe ich an Sylvester.


----------



## Terrier (6. März 2009)

waschtl schrieb:


> Schwarz,L und bestellt habe ich an Sylvester.



 Mitlerweile ist das doch ein Expressbike in den Größen S, L, und XL ?! oder etwa doch nicht?

Kannst du denn mal ein paar fotos von deinem neuen Bike machen? Danke.


----------



## enjung (6. März 2009)

Yeahhhh... 16:10 Uhr ist doch tatsächlich die Kommissionierungsmail reingeflattert...  Dann steht dem Abholen nächste Woche Samstag wohl nix im Wege 

Einziges Manko: vor 3 Stunden am Telefon konnte man mir nur sagen, dass ich auf die Mail warten soll. Aber das iss mir jetzt Latte...


----------



## lukrab (6. März 2009)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> Mein Rahmengröße war L



Sorry nehm alles zurück. Ich dachte ich hätte da irgendwo bei dir M gelesen .

mfg lukrab


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Yeahhhh... 16:10 Uhr ist doch tatsächlich die Kommissionierungsmail reingeflattert...  Dann steht dem Abholen nächste Woche Samstag wohl nix im Wege



Bei mir wars 18:10 - Hab auch eben die Kommissionierungsmail für mein AM7.0 in acid green bekommen


----------



## lorenz12 (6. März 2009)

Hab auch um 18:15 Uhr meine mail zur Kommissionierung bekommen!


----------



## mohl_langsam (6. März 2009)

@___ 
hab mein XC 9 heut in Koblenz in Empfang nehmen können - mit Kettenstrebenschutz 
(das XC 6 vor 2 Wochen hatte den Kettenschutz ebenfalls gleich dran.)

@realzini
habs ja mehrfach geschrieben, daß ich die letzten Wochen 2 XC´s bestellt und abgeholt hab. Beide Kommissionierungsmails Montags beide Fertigmeldungen Donnerstags. --> Also immer schön "in time" 

........... so @ all ..........
dann mach ich mal den zweiten Platz den ich noch belgt hatte auch frei.
bisdanndann. -- und viel Spaß zusammen.


----------



## bergziege99 (6. März 2009)

hat jemand ein weißes XC 7 bestellt und bereits Infos über Montage oder dergleichen? liefertermin lt. auftragsbestätigung 16.03. und bestellt direkt  nach dem release der homepage ende november.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant-Biker (6. März 2009)

wie sieht es denn bei euch mit den weißen AM´s 7.0 in Größe M aus.  
hab auch schon Mitte Januar bestellt und der bestätigte Termin ist erts am 11.05.


----------



## domingo2 (6. März 2009)

Soooo, das warten scheint ein Ende zu haben...in den nächsten 4 Werktagen soll mein GC AL 9.0 SL abgeschickt werden... Na dann hoffe ich mal das dies auch tatsächlich so sein wird 

Wäre eine zufriedenstellende Lieferzeit, da ich erst am 20.02. mein neues Bike bestellt habe und dann auch noch die Vorrauszahlungsmethode gewählt habe...


----------



## bergziege99 (6. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon etwas von den für nächste Woche angekündigten XC's gehört? Die AM'ler vom 09.03. scheinen ja prächtig versorgt worden zu sein...



hast du schwarz oder weiß bestellt- und bereits info über die kommissionierung?


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (7. März 2009)

Man man, wenn man das alles hier ließt werde ich schwach...

Ich will auch mein Bike haben und los düsen.....

Glückwunsch an alle die Ihr AM und andere Bikes bekommen haben.

Ich warte dann noch ein wenig bis Mai und freue mich dann hoffendlich auch...


----------



## enjung (7. März 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> hast du schwarz oder weiß bestellt- und bereits info über die kommissionierung?



Habe schwarz Größe L bestellt. Kommissionierungsmail habe ich gestern um 16:10 erhalten (s.o.). Geplanter Termin war/ist der 10.03.


----------



## Tobinger (7. März 2009)

Hallo Canyon Gemeinde,
gerade ist voller freude mein XC7 eingetroffen und ich werde mich gleich ans zusammenbauen machen und hoffe ihr müsst nicht mehr zu lange warten!!!

VG


----------



## bergziege99 (7. März 2009)

Super, wann hattest Du das Rad bestellt? Viel Spass, das Wetter muß ja nun bald besser werden-.


----------



## bergziege99 (7. März 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein weißes XC 7 bestellt und bereits Infos über Montage oder dergleichen? liefertermin lt. auftragsbestätigung 16.03. und bestellt direkt  nach dem release der homepage ende november.



werf noch mal die Frage in die Runde- nachdem nun die ersten schwarzen XC7 (war ja auch schon als Expressbike verfügbar) geliefert werden. 

Zu meinem bestellten weißen XC 7  hab ich gestern von Canyon folgende Info bekommen:
"...geplante Fertigungstermin scheint nicht erheblich überschritten..." 
..was auch immer das heißen mag.


----------



## bbkhacki (7. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so ich reihe mich mal hier ein. Grade eben bestellt.

AL 6.0 M in black

Schau ma mal wann es da ist...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (7. März 2009)

Wollte nur mal fragen wie es bei anderen die das AM 6.0 in M und schwarz bestellt haben aussieht? Hat jemand schon sein?

mfg lukrab


----------



## Muschl (7. März 2009)

So, melde mich hiermit ab. Hab es vorhin von der Post geholt.
Al 9.0 

Herrliges Teil.


----------



## Tobinger (7. März 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> Super, wann hattest Du das Rad bestellt? Viel Spass, das Wetter muß ja nun bald besser werden-.




also bestellt habe ich es am letzten Sonntag abend


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (7. März 2009)

Also ich hab mich jetzt umentschieden. Nehm jetzt das Nerve AM 7.0 
Grösse M in schwarz statt acid green. 

Lieferdatum 06.07. ist mir doch zu lang.  
Und so ist jetzt der 11.05 geplant. 

Dann bleibt nur abwarten und Tee trinken.
Wetter ist hier zu schlecht für nen Ausritt.


----------



## lukrab (7. März 2009)

Das regt mich irgendwie schon ein bisschen auf. Heute wäre eigentlich der perfekte Tag um das Bike einzufahren. Ist zwar ein bisschen frisch, dafür schein aber die Sonne.

mfg lukrab


----------



## loxa789 (7. März 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Räder bei canyon bestellt. Hatte beide schon jeweils mitte Februar. Bestellt bitte immer erst sehr spät damit ich wenn ich im Dezember bestelle es schon so früh bekomme.

Ps.: Mein Rad steht derzeit im Kinderzimmer da an Radfahren leider nicht zu denken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotho (7. März 2009)

Nerve XC8.0  in Monza Red Gr.S

Bestellt 29.11
Geplantes Lieferdatum 02.03.2009

Bike ist bezahlt und keiner kann mir sagen wann es raus geht!!!

Super Service!
DANKE


----------



## mai26 (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe heute mein AM 8.0 abgeholt und verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
 Die Leute bei Canyon waren sehr nett und habe sich für die Erklärung des Bikes viel Zeit genommen. Wer einigermaßen in der Nähe wohnt sollte auf jeden Fall sein Bike selber abholen.
  Geplanter Liefertermin war übrigens der 09.03.2009 .   


 Insgesamt   muss ich Canyon echt loben. Sehr nette Leute und guter Service. Ich hoffe bei Euch klappt es auch so gut.


----------



## Tobinger (7. März 2009)

werde mich auch verabschieden, mein Bike ist montiert und wartet auf das schöne wetter. viele Grüße und eine kurze wartezeit


----------



## Presi2k (7. März 2009)

Hi,

habe am 2.02. bestellt, liefertermin war der 23.02.
nach telefonanruf wurde mir gesagt die Bestellung wurde nie bestätigt also wie Werkstatt wusste nichts davon (obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich 3mal angerufen habe)!

Naja jetzt kam die mail mit der kommisionierung kp... also kann ich doch noch recht zufrieden sein mit der Wartezeit!

Ach ja is ein AM 7.0 grün XL

gruß


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (8. März 2009)

Presi2k schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe am 2.02. bestellt, liefertermin war der 23.02.
> nach telefonanruf wurde mir gesagt die Bestellung wurde nie bestätigt also wie Werkstatt wusste nichts davon (obwohl ich zwischenzeitlich 3mal angerufen habe)!
> ...



Anscheinend wissen die immer weniger über deinen Auftrag, je öfter du anrufst.
War jedenfalls bei mir so...


----------



## enjung (8. März 2009)

@Tobinger: Das ging ja rasend schnell bei Dir... schneller als bei den sog. "Express-Bikes". Glückwunsch! Was haste denn jetzt für Tatzen dran? Kann man auf dem Bild nicht so gut erkennen...

Wenn alles klappt, habe ich meins auch am Samstag...


----------



## flotho (8. März 2009)

Martin_Rgbg schrieb:


> Anscheinend wissen die immer weniger über deinen Auftrag, je öfter du anrufst.
> War jedenfalls bei mir so...



Komisch das gleiche ist bei mir auch! Kann doch nicht so schwer sein einen Auftrag zu verfolgen! Sollten mal über ihr System nachdenken !
Aufträge müssen doch von jedem Mitarbeiter was direkt mit dem Verkauf zu tun hat von der Bestellannahme bis zum Versand einsehbar sein! Und das ohne lange Aufträge zu suchen!


----------



## ____ (8. März 2009)

Mal eine Frage:

Bei denen die ihr neues Bike schon haben, ist bei euch ein kettenstrebenschutz und der Drehmomentschlüssel dabei?

Bei mir ist nämlich nur der TORQUE WRENCH dabei gewesen...


----------



## markusunterwegs (8. März 2009)

Also ein Drehmomentschlüssel war leider nicht dabei  Aber wenn du den Torque Wrench meinst der war mit dabei incl. Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## ____ (8. März 2009)

Danke!

Genau den mein ich 

Komisch warum bei mir kein kettenstrebenschutz dabei war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (8. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Die AM'ler vom 09.03. scheinen ja prächtig versorgt worden zu sein...



Wenn ich das auch sagen könnte.....
Schriftlicher Liefertermin sollte auch 9.3. sein. Jetzt war ich ungeduldig, hab angerufen und vom 9.3. wusste niemand was. 6.4. soll jetzt aktuell sein. Dann wäre für mich aber auch die Grenze einer akzeptablen Wartezeit erreicht, bestellt habe ich am 23.12.08    AM 8.0 weiß, XL

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## bbkhacki (9. März 2009)

bbkhacki schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so ich reihe mich mal hier ein. Grade eben bestellt.
> 
> ...



So heute die Bestellbestärigung bekommen.

Geplanter Lifertermin: 23. März


MfG


----------



## fittschy (9. März 2009)

____ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Bei denen die ihr neues Bike schon haben, ist bei euch ein kettenstrebenschutz und der Drehmomentschlüssel dabei?
> 
> Bei mir ist nämlich nur der TORQUE WRENCH dabei gewesen...


 bei meinem vor Ort abgeholten XC 6 - 2008 war ein Kettenstrebenschutz und der Drehmomentschlüssel dabei. Das Rad habe ich in der zeiten KW in Koblenz abgeholt.


----------



## fittschy (9. März 2009)

____ schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage:
> 
> Bei denen die ihr neues Bike schon haben, ist bei euch ein kettenstrebenschutz und der Drehmomentschlüssel dabei?
> 
> Bei mir ist nämlich nur der TORQUE WRENCH dabei gewesen...


 ich habe gerade gesehen das der von mir als Drehmomentschlüssel bezeichnete, bei Canyon als CANYON TORQUE WRENCH angeboten wird.


----------



## admax (9. März 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das auch sagen könnte.....
> Schriftlicher Liefertermin sollte auch 9.3. sein. Jetzt war ich ungeduldig, hab angerufen und vom 9.3. wusste niemand was. 6.4. soll jetzt aktuell sein. Dann wäre für mich aber auch die Grenze einer akzeptablen Wartezeit erreicht, bestellt habe ich am 23.12.08    AM 8.0 weiß, XL
> 
> Dietmar
> www.dorgas.de



Ich hab mein Nerve AM 9.0 HS am 28.11.08 bestellt. Liefertermin: heute
Hoffe aber mal, dass es nicht mehr so lange dauert.

Hat sonst noch jemand das 9.0 mit Hammerschmidt bestellt? Ich kann hier im Wartezimmer nichts finden.


----------



## Terrier (9. März 2009)

Jiipppyyyyyyy  Gerade eben ist meine Kommissionierung reingeflattert  Jetz muss ich noch max. 4 Tage warten. 

Wie lange hats denn bei euch so gedauert von der Kommissionierungsmail bis zur abholmail?


----------



## bbkhacki (9. März 2009)

bbkhacki schrieb:


> So heute die Bestellbestärigung bekommen.
> 
> Geplanter Liefertermin: 23. März
> 
> ...



So ich nochmal,

als ich grad in mein Postfach schaute musste ich folgendes sehen:

"Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen." 

wie geil ist das denn?  samstag bestellt...


greetz


----------



## Terrier (9. März 2009)

Wow ... das ging ja wirlich schnell 

Was hast du denn für ein bike bestellt?


----------



## bbkhacki (9. März 2009)

Ja zum Glück, aber ich freu mich erst richtig wenn ich mein Bike in Händen halten kann und alles stimmt... xD

Al 6.0 M in black, nix besonderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alvers (9. März 2009)

Ich hab für meine Bestellung auch sofort am nächsten Tag eine Komissionierungsmail bekommen. 
"[...]In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres Pakets.[...]"
Das war vor genau einer Woche und seitdem hab ich nix mehr von Canyon gehört


----------



## enjung (9. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Wie lange hats denn bei euch so gedauert von der Kommissionierungsmail bis zur abholmail?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Komm.-Mail letzten Freitag bekommen, Abholen will ich am Samstag.

@Realzinni: Hasse inzwischen noch mal was gehört, ob Dein Bike im Showroom angekommen iss?


----------



## Starkbier (9. März 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> ich habe gerade gesehen das der von mir als Drehmomentschlüssel bezeichnete, bei Canyon als CANYON TORQUE WRENCH angeboten wird.




war bei euch der kettenstrebenschutz auf der rechnung drauf?

bei mir wird da nämlich nur der TORQUE WRENCH nd, Bikeguard und Handbuch erwähnt (das bike selbst natürlich auch^^)


----------



## Realzinni (9. März 2009)

Leider noch nicht, daher gerade mal angerufen, Callcenter kann keine Auskunft geben. Werde es morgen nochmal versuchen mit der Hoffnung das dann jemand in der Lage ist in der Montage nachzufragen. Denn wollte es Samstag nicht allein holen und da ist etwas Planung gefragt.


----------



## flotho (9. März 2009)

Hat schon jemand ein Nerve XC8.0?


----------



## cf700caad4 (9. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,

die ein Canyon Lux bestellt haben, hab grad bei den ExpressBikes ein Lux MR 8.0 in Traffic White Größe L entdeckt. Ich hoffe die bestellten Bikes, und anderen auch meins (MR 9.0 auch traffic white), werden jetzt geliefert. 

Ich freu mich drauf 


Schönen Abend noch an alle Wartenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. März 2009)

So ich verabschiede mich mal.
Kann mein neues AL 9.0 abholen
Bestellt am 02.02 und Fertig heute da sage ich mal Flott Flott Jungs.


----------



## Nanonaut (9. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen wie es bei anderen die das AM 6.0 in M und schwarz bestellt haben aussieht? Hat jemand schon sein?
> 
> mfg lukrab




hab meins am 19. Dezember bestellt und es soll Anfang Mai kommen, Du mußt also noch Geduld haben würd ich mal sagen

MfG Frank


----------



## enjung (9. März 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bestellt am 02.02 und Fertig heute da sage ich mal Flott Flott Jungs.



Wäre cool, wenn Du sagen könntest, wann hast Du die Kommissionierungsmail und wann die Bestätigung bekommen hast, dass es abholbereit ist...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn Du sagen könntest, wann hast Du die Kommissionierungsmail und wann die Bestätigung bekommen hast, dass es abholbereit ist...



Das ging alles so schnell! Ich habe weder eine Auftragbestätigung noch Kommissionierungsmail bekommen.
Hab alles telefonisch erfahren und abholbereit per Mail heute um kurz vor 17:00 Uhr.
Aber das zusammen Schrauben dauert so 3 bis 4 Tage in der Regel.


----------



## Presi2k (9. März 2009)

3-4tage?^^
Naja jemand der das jeden tag macht, macht so en rad in 1-2h fertig..


----------



## markusunterwegs (9. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Jiipppyyyyyyy  Gerade eben ist meine Kommissionierung reingeflattert  Jetz muss ich noch max. 4 Tage warten.
> 
> Wie lange hats denn bei euch so gedauert von der Kommissionierungsmail bis zur abholmail?



Mein Bike war bereits 2 Tage nach der Kommisionierungsmail bei mir.
Die Infomail, dass das Rad DHL übergeben wurde habe ich an einem Montag bekommen, da war das Bike aber bereits bei mir! (SA) Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, denn die Freude war umso größer, da ich ja noch gar nicht mit dem Bike gerechnet habe.


----------



## lukrab (9. März 2009)

Nanonaut schrieb:


> hab meins am 19. Dezember bestellt und es soll Anfang Mai kommen, Du mußt also noch Geduld haben würd ich mal sagen
> 
> MfG Frank



Das kann eigentlich nicht sein weil in der Rechnung bei mir 23.2. steht und in der letzten Email von Canyon stand, dass das Bike in der ersten Märzwoche montiert werden kann.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Unruheherdt (10. März 2009)

Hab da mal ne Frage: Schickt Canyon Zubehör auch vor dem Bike raus, oder erst dann, wenn auch das Bike so weit ist?
Denn ich habe heute auch eine Kommissionierungsmail bekommen, hatte aber auch noch mehr Sachen mitbestellt...


----------



## Incommunicado (10. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein weil in der Rechnung bei mir 23.2. steht und in der letzten Email von Canyon stand, dass das Bike in der ersten Märzwoche montiert werden kann.
> 
> mfg lukrab



Doch; das ist leider so ...

Ich habe gestern auch nochmal bei CANYON angerufen, da auch mir mehrfach (per Mail und telefonisch) gesagt wurde mein Nerve AM 6.0 (L, traffic white) würde in der ersten März-Woche montiert werden und - wie eigentlich nicht anders zu erwarten - sagte man mir, dass es erst frühestens Ende März, eher aber Mitte April, etwas wird. Angeblich wieder Probleme mit einem Zulieferer. Nichts Genaues erfährt man nicht. Traurig!

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass es bei so etwas Probleme geben kann, aber irgendwann ist auch mal Schluß!

Bis Mitte April kann ich definitiv nicht warten, so dass ich mich jetzt nach einer Alternative umschaue. So schade es ist. Aber nützt nix ...

Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter 

Jemand spontan eine Idee für eine vergleichbare Alternative?


----------



## knuspi (10. März 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage: Schickt Canyon Zubehör auch vor dem Bike raus, oder erst dann, wenn auch das Bike so weit ist?
> Denn ich habe heute auch eine Kommissionierungsmail bekommen, hatte aber auch noch mehr Sachen mitbestellt...


 
Das Zubehör wir normalerweise mit dem Bike verschickt, also kommt direkt mit in den Karton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (10. März 2009)

Incommunicado schrieb:


> Doch; das ist leider so ...
> 
> Ich habe gestern auch nochmal bei CANYON angerufen, da auch mir mehrfach (per Mail und telefonisch) gesagt wurde mein Nerve AM 6.0 (L, traffic white) würde in der ersten März-Woche montiert werden und - wie eigentlich nicht anders zu erwarten - sagte man mir, dass es erst frühestens Ende März, eher aber Mitte April, etwas wird. Angeblich wieder Probleme mit einem Zulieferer. Nichts Genaues erfährt man nicht. Traurig!
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, aber die drei Wochen kannst Du doch sicher noch warten. Ist doch eh noch kein Frühling in Sicht.

Und 1 Drittel März ist jetzt auch schon rum.

Take care

Langley


----------



## vitello (10. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber die drei Wochen kannst Du doch sicher noch warten. Ist doch eh noch kein Frühling in Sicht.
> 
> Und 1 Drittel März ist jetzt auch schon rum.
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso! Und das Warten lohnt! Das AM is wirklich ne geile Kiste


----------



## joschka (10. März 2009)

Hier meine Infos:
Am 21. Januar 2009 AM 7.0 gruen in M bestellt.
geplanter Liefertermin : 9.Maerz 2009
Am 9.Maerz Kommision erhalten.
Also bei mir alles Supi und im gruenen (  )Bereich. Danke das Canyon meine Gebete erhoert hat! 
Gruesse Josh


----------



## Incommunicado (10. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber die drei Wochen kannst Du doch sicher noch warten. Ist doch eh noch kein Frühling in Sicht.
> 
> Und 1 Drittel März ist jetzt auch schon rum.
> 
> ...



So einfach ist das nicht. Hab bis dahin schon 2 Termine, an denen ich das Bike bräuchte bzw. mitnehmen wollte. (Und jetzt bitte nicht schreiben: Wußtest Du doch ... geplante Liefertermine ... usw. - ich denke 4 Wochen Karenzzeit auf den ersten genannten Termin sollten genug sein!)

Und außerdem: Kein Mensch kann mir garantieren, dass das Bike bis dahin tatsächlich fertig ist. Mitte April kommt dann: "Oh, sorry. Das dauert noch bis Mitte Mai, da uns grade eine Schraube für den Bremshebel fehlt."

Habe ja schon überlegt auf ein XC Expressbike auszuweichen, aber nicht mal da konnten die garantieren, dass das in 8 - 10 Tage geliefert wird bzw. abholbereit ist.

Kennt man doch inzwischen: Auf die Bude kann man sich leider nicht verlassen! Sry, da nützt mir auch das "geilste Bike" nichts, wenn ich es nicht bekomme ...


----------



## sudanger (10. März 2009)

AM6 (M) weiß, bestellt 28.11.2008.. ursprünglicher Liefertermin 23.2...Kommissionierungsmail am 6.3 erhalten. Mal sehen. Ist zwar ein großer Schritt, richtig gut gehts mir aber erst wenn das Ding weggeschickt wurde und vor allem.. heil angekommen ist.


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (10. März 2009)

NERVE AM 7.0 acid green in M heute morgen bestellt, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 6.7 .... -.- hoffe mal es kommt etwas früher ...


----------



## Langley (10. März 2009)

Incommunicado schrieb:


> Kennt man doch inzwischen: Auf die Bude kann man sich leider nicht verlassen! Sry, da nützt mir auch das "geilste Bike" nichts, wenn ich es nicht bekomme ...



Ich verstehe voll, das es schwer ist zu warten. Aber vom Gefühl her powert Canyon gerade jetzt ab März richtig viele MTB´s raus. Wenn man es bis jetzt ausgehalten hat schafft man den Rest auch noch.

Wenn Du aber sofort ein Bike brauchst, musst Du tatsaechlich stornieren. Ich sehe es aber eher als Kauf eine Sportgeraets fuer mehrere Jahre, da sind 20 Tage mehr uninteressant.

Wenn aber nicht kannst Du Dir doch eine Deadline setzen die zur Bikesaison passt, z.B. KW 15; wenns dann immer noch nicht da ist wirds halt nix mit Canyon.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Unruheherdt (10. März 2009)

Also ich kann nur allen empfehlen, zu warten...Mit etwas Glück kommt das Bike dann doch schneller als gedacht. So wie bei mir...

Geplanter Liefertermin: 22.Juni!!! Ihr kennt das ja: Damit abgefunden zu warten, weil...man will dieses geile Bike in dem verdammt scharfen grün auf jeden Fall....und gestern kam dann ganz unverhofft die Kommissionierungsmail, dh. in spätestens einer Woche ist es da!!!

Habe dann gestern Abend nochmal Canyon angerufen, weil ich es dann doch lieber abholen wollte. Und siehe da ich hatte nach max. 2min einen netten Angestellten von Canyon dran, der mir alle Fragen beantwortet und mein Bike von Versand auf Abholung gestellt hat.

Heute Morgen dann habe ich einen Anruf von einem weiteren Canyon-Mitarbeiter bekommen: Leider ist mein Bike schon so weit im Abwicklungsprozess, dass sie es nicht mehr aus dem Versand rausnehmen können. Dafür habe ich jedoch ein kleines Entgegenkommen von Canyon erhalten... 

Also bei mir haben die Jungs alles richtig gemacht und ich kann nur Gutes vom Canyon-Service berichten.


----------



## Mitschi24 (10. März 2009)

"Dafür habe ich jedoch ein kleines Entgegenkommen von Canyon erhalten..."

da bin ich aber neugierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jezz (10. März 2009)

Habe auch am Freitag um 18 uhr die kommissionierungsmail für mein torque fr7 M in grey bekomme....

werde es abholen habe aber noch keine info bekommen ...
hat zufällig jemand der ebenfalls freitag benachrichtigt wurde eine info ??

würde am liebsten sofort losheizen um es zu holen


----------



## fittschy (10. März 2009)

jezz schrieb:


> Habe auch am Freitag um 18 uhr die kommissionierungsmail für mein torque fr7 M in grey bekomme....
> 
> werde es abholen habe aber noch keine info bekommen ...
> hat zufällig jemand der ebenfalls freitag benachrichtigt wurde eine info ??
> ...


 ganz ruhig Brauner


----------



## _sebastian (10. März 2009)

Hat jemand einen Nerve AM Rahmen in L traffic white bestellt, bzw. was bzgl. Liefertermin gehört? Außer der Info KW20 auf der Webseite.


----------



## jezz (10. März 2009)

klar bin ich ruhig ... will ja kein stress machen oder so nur bissel vorfreude wird wohl noch klar gehen oder ???

ich mein geplant war eh der 12. nur wenn früher dann besser


----------



## fittschy (10. März 2009)

jezz schrieb:


> klar bin ich ruhig ... will ja kein stress machen oder so nur bissel vorfreude wird wohl noch klar gehen oder ???
> 
> ich mein geplant war eh der 12. nur wenn früher dann besser


 Vorfreude ist die schönste


----------



## dortmund biker (10. März 2009)

> Sehr geehrter Herr dortmund biker,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
> 
> ...


wie es aussieht werde ich wohl den schwarzen nehmen. 
noch hab ich mich nicht dazu überwinden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unruheherdt (10. März 2009)

@Dortmund Biker
Welche Größe hast Du denn bestellt und wann?

Denn meines ist ja auch grün (in L)...


----------



## Langley (10. März 2009)

Nacher kommt der schwarze nur 2 Wochen vor dem grünen, und dann?? Oo...

Take care

Langley


----------



## dortmund biker (10. März 2009)

Unruheherdt schrieb:


> @Dortmund Biker
> Welche Größe hast Du denn bestellt und wann?
> 
> Denn meines ist ja auch grün (in L)...



ja auch L.
ich habe erst vor einer woche bestellt.



> Nacher kommt der schwarze nur 2 Wochen vor dem grünen, und dann?? Oo...
> 
> Take care
> 
> Langley



verdammt du hast recht, aber ich brauche dieses fahrrad unbedingt anfang/mitte juli. wenn da was schiefläuft, habe ich sonst ein problem.
da canyon auch nicht ausschließen kann, dass sie sich verspäten, was soll ich machen?
was würdest du tun?


----------



## Langley (10. März 2009)

Hm, ich würd auf die Farbe warten. Eben weil es so besonders schick ist. Ich sehs mal so: Wenn Du´s bis erstes Drittel Mai aushaeltst, gehn die 4 Wochen auch noch. Und sonst halt Mitte Juni canceln und ein Expressbike (schwarz oder sonstwie) bestellen.

Schwarz ano ist auch sehr schön (haben wir ja auch da), aber das gruen und auch die hellblauen sind grandios gelungen.

Als ich damit anfing hab ich von Ende August bis zum folgenden April auf mein Bike gewartet....

Take care

Langley


----------



## Unruheherdt (10. März 2009)

Sehe ich genauso wie Langley...

Außerdem, glaube ich, dass Canyon bei den Grünen im Moment einfach etwas überängstlich mit den Lieferterminen ist.

Ich hatte wie gesagt auch erst vor drei Wochen bestellt und den 22.Juni als Liefertermin...die Chance, dass Du es früher bekommst ist imho relativ hoch, v.a., wenn noch mehr - wie hier im Forum schon des öfteren in den letzten Tagen gelesen - ihre acid green-Bestellungen stornieren und auf schwarz abändern...

Think positiv!


----------



## Starkbier (10. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Hm, ich würd auf die Farbe warten. Eben weil es so besonders schick ist. Ich sehs mal so: Wenn Du´s bis erstes Drittel Mai aushaeltst, gehn die 4 Wochen auch noch. Und sonst halt Mitte Juni canceln und ein Expressbike (schwarz oder sonstwie) bestellen.
> 
> Schwarz ano ist auch sehr schön (haben wir ja auch da), aber das gruen und auch die hellblauen sind grandios gelungen.
> 
> ...



allerdings ist der liefertermin für jeine etzt eingehende bestellungen eines acid grünem AM mitte JULI!!!


----------



## Alvers (10. März 2009)

Meine Versandmail kam gerade, genau 8 Tage nach meiner Bestellung und 7 Tage nach meiner Kommissionierungsmail


----------



## GIR (10. März 2009)

hi,

Canyon AM 7 in Acid green wurde an DHL übergeben und ist auf den Weg nach Dortmund.


----------



## Starkbier (10. März 2009)

GIR schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Canyon AM 7 in Acid green wurde an DHL übergeben und ist auf den Weg nach Dortmund.



wann bestellt?


----------



## Unruheherdt (10. März 2009)

Größe, wann bestellt?

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelsentrooper (10. März 2009)

GIR schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Canyon AM 7 in Acid green wurde an DHL übergeben und ist auf den Weg nach Dortmund.



Kann mich ebenfalls anschließen. Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green, Größe XL ist auf dem Weg nach Gelsenkirchen.


----------



## Gelsentrooper (10. März 2009)

Bestelldatum 28.11.08


----------



## jezz (10. März 2009)

Alvers schrieb:


> Meine Versandmail kam gerade, genau 8 Tage nach meiner Bestellung und 7 Tage nach meiner Kommissionierungsmail




welche farbe ?? wenn grau dann war es meins ;-) 

habe am 16.02 bestellt


----------



## Alvers (10. März 2009)

jezz schrieb:


> welche farbe ?? wenn grau dann war es meins ;-)
> 
> habe am 16.02 bestellt



Tut mir Leid, Farbe Schwarz. Is also meins


----------



## domingo2 (10. März 2009)

jeeeeeeha...


Sehr geehrte/er    Dominik Göbel,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an unseren Zusteller DHL übergeben...


Ist ein GC AL 9.0SL in schwarz und wurde bestellt am 21.02.09
mensch, das könnte ja noch die woche kommen


----------



## lorenz12 (10. März 2009)

Servus;

Ich darf mich verabschieden. Mein Ende November bestelltes Nerve AM 6.0 weis M ist heute gekommen. Super Teil!

Allen anderen noch viel Geduld

Gruß


----------



## canyonbiker_ra (10. März 2009)

So, ich verabschiede mich nun aus dem Warteraum.

Heute mein GC Al 9.0 Größe S in traffic white bekommen,

bestellt am 28.11.2008.

Nun hat mein Nerve RC 7.0 (2008) einen Partner.


----------



## Nanonaut (10. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein weil in der Rechnung bei mir 23.2. steht und in der letzten Email von Canyon stand, dass das Bike in der ersten Märzwoche montiert werden kann.
> 
> mfg lukrab



der 23.02. stand bei mir auch in der Bestätigungs Mail drin, ist aber laut canyoun ein Fehler im System oder so
laut Rücksprache mit der Hotline wurde mir Anfang Mai gesagt  leider 

MfG  Frank


----------



## Scaxor (10. März 2009)

hiho,


so endlich ist es bei mir auch soweit  mein bike is da juhuuuu und ich muss sagen das es noch tausendmal geiler als auf den bildern aussieht.ach ja ich hab mir das al 9.0 sl liefern lassen.aber eine frage habe ich noch ? is das normal das die hinterradnabe so leise ist? die dt swiss 240 ist das ja ich kenn mich da nich aus aber manche im forum haben ja das selbe bike und nu wollte ich mal fragen ob es bei denen auch so ist oder kann es sein das es durch das einfetten noch so leise ist weil manchmal hört man sie und manchmal nicht finde ich n bissl merkwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (10. März 2009)

Scaxor schrieb:


> hiho,
> 
> 
> so endlich ist es bei mir auch soweit  mein bike is da juhuuuu und ich muss sagen das es noch tausendmal geiler als auf den bildern aussieht.ach ja ich hab mir das al 9.0 sl liefern lassen.aber eine frage habe ich noch ? is das normal das die hinterradnabe so leise ist? die dt swiss 240 ist das ja ich kenn mich da nich aus aber manche im forum haben ja das selbe bike und nu wollte ich mal fragen ob es bei denen auch so ist oder kann es sein das es durch das einfetten noch so leise ist weil manchmal hört man sie und manchmal nicht finde ich n bissl merkwürdig.



ach ja bilder folgen noch


----------



## GIR (10. März 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> wann bestellt?



Am 28.11.08 bestellt, 20 min nach dem Online gehen der neuen Page. Die größe ist L.


----------



## cf700caad4 (10. März 2009)

Hallo,


hab heut 18:14 mein KommisionierungsMail bekommen. Also kann ich mein LUX MR 9.0 vielleicht schon am Samstag abholen.





Happy Trails


----------



## jaamaa (10. März 2009)

Hat denn von Euch schon jemand ein *Nerve AM* 6.0 (oder 7/8/9) *Größe L in weiß* oder eine Kom.Mail dafür bekommen?


----------



## GIR (11. März 2009)

Das Rad (AM 7.0 L AcidG. ) ist da, damit verabschiede ich mich auch schon und wünsche allen wartenden gedult und viel freude am neuem Rad.


----------



## enjung (11. März 2009)

So... gerade noch mal bei Canyon angerufen und wieder in weniger als 1! Minute mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden gewesen  Mein Bike hat weiterhin den Status kommissioniert. Ich habe dann mal nachgefragt, was das genau bedeutet: im Sinne von Canyon heißt es, dass die Teile da sind und an die Montage übergeben wurden. Da mein Bike am Freitag kommissioniert wurde, sollte es nach Aussage des Herrn bis spätestens Donnerstag Abend fertig sein. Wenn ich bis dahin keine Mail habe, soll ich mich am Freitag noch mal melden.

Ich bin gespannt... und noch voller Hoffnung, dass es klappt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (11. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> So... gerade noch mal bei Canyon angerufen und wieder in weniger als 1! Minute mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden gewesen  Mein Bike hat weiterhin den Status kommissioniert. Ich habe dann mal nachgefragt, was das genau bedeutet: im Sinne von Canyon heißt es, dass die Teile da sind und an die Montage übergeben wurden. Da mein Bike am Freitag kommissioniert wurde, sollte es nach Aussage des Herrn bis spätestens Donnerstag Abend fertig sein. Wenn ich bis dahin keine Mail habe, soll ich mich am Freitag noch mal melden.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt... und noch voller Hoffnung, dass es klappt!!!



Ich zünde heut Abend eine Kerze für Dich an, damit es glabbt.


----------



## enjung (11. März 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ich zünde heut Abend eine Kerze für Dich an, damit es glabbt.



Das ist sär nätt von Dia.


----------



## CroCop (11. März 2009)

Ich reihe mich auch mal hier an. Habe grade den Nerve AM 7 in Größe M und AcidGreen bestellt. Geplanter Lifer-/Abholdatum wäre erst der 06.07. 

Naja, evtl. kann einer von euch den den AM in AcidGreen schon bekommen hat paar Fotos online stellen damit meine Wartezeit etwas überbrückt wird


----------



## M.I.G. (11. März 2009)

heute ist endlich nach 49 langen tagen mein gc al 9.0 sl eingetroffen. beim zusammenbau  musste ich feststellen das der hintere schnellspanner verbogen ist. heul:
karton und bike zeigen aber keinerlei gewalteinwirkung von aussen. der schnellspanner lässt sich auch durch die nabe führen und die bremsscheibe schleift ein wenig. habe mich jetzt mit canyon in verbindung gesetzt und ihnen fotos zukommen lassen.
bekomme den spanner getauscht. wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt werde ich wohl das gesamte bike zurück schicken müssen. :-(
was meint ihr zu dem fall ?


----------



## Unruheherdt (11. März 2009)

Wie geil, habe gerade die Mail bekommen, dass Canyon mein Bike (AM 7.0 / L / acid green) an DHL übergeben hat.

*bestellt am 13.02. -> kommissioniert am 09.03. -> verschickt am 11.03*

Was meint Ihr wie lange der Versand nun dauert? Sollte bis Freitag da sein, oder?

Gruss


----------



## flotho (11. März 2009)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> heute ist endlich nach 49 langen tagen mein gc al 9.0 sl eingetroffen. beim zusammenbau  musste ich feststellen das der hintere schnellspanner verbogen ist. heul:
> karton und bike zeigen aber keinerlei gewalteinwirkung von aussen. der schnellspanner lässt sich auch durch die nabe führen und die bremsscheibe schleift ein wenig. habe mich jetzt mit canyon in verbindung gesetzt und ihnen fotos zukommen lassen.
> bekomme den spanner getauscht. wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt werde ich wohl das gesamte bike zurück schicken müssen. :-(
> was meint ihr zu dem fall ?




Finde ich schon komisch da ja jedes Bike laut Hompage eingestellt und probegefahren wird.


----------



## knuspi (11. März 2009)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> heute ist endlich nach 49 langen tagen mein gc al 9.0 sl eingetroffen. beim zusammenbau  musste ich feststellen das der hintere schnellspanner verbogen ist. heul:
> karton und bike zeigen aber keinerlei gewalteinwirkung von aussen. der schnellspanner lässt sich auch durch die nabe führen und die bremsscheibe schleift ein wenig. habe mich jetzt mit canyon in verbindung gesetzt und ihnen fotos zukommen lassen.
> bekomme den spanner getauscht. wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt werde ich wohl das gesamte bike zurück schicken müssen. :-(
> was meint ihr zu dem fall ?



Schon komisch. Hätte aber erstmal probiert, den Schnellspanner selbst wieder gerade zu biegen. So schlimm sieht es ja nicht aus.




Unruheherdt schrieb:


> Wie geil, habe gerade die Mail bekommen, dass Canyon mein Bike (AM 7.0 / L / acid green) an DHL übergeben hat.
> 
> *bestellt am 13.02. -> kommissioniert am 09.03. -> verschickt am 11.03*
> 
> ...



Bei mir hat es zwei Tage gedauert. Sollte bis Freitag da sein. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Unruheherdt (11. März 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es zwei Tage gedauert. Sollte bis Freitag da sein. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike



Danke! Werd ich haben. ;-)


----------



## Manusa (11. März 2009)

Liefertermin bei mir sollte morgen sein, hab aber noch keine * kommissionierungsmail *bekommen obwohl mir gesagt wurde das es keine verspätumg gibt 

Mir wurde gesagt das ich Samstag das Radl abholen könnte aber das wird wohl nichts...


----------



## Alvers (11. März 2009)

Mein Torque Fr 7.0 kam heute. Hatte sogar einen Kettenstrebenschutz. Nur Pedale sind irgendwie keine dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jezz (11. März 2009)

habe meins heute abgeholt 

fr 7 in M und Grey )))))))) jeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Alvers (11. März 2009)

jezz schrieb:


> habe meins heute abgeholt
> 
> fr 7 in M und Grey )))))))) jeahhhhhhhh



Waren bei dir Pedale dabei?^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. März 2009)

es sind nie pedale dabei.


----------



## Alvers (11. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> es sind nie pedale dabei.



Hm stimmt, hab gerad mal in den Specs bei Canyon geguckt. In der Anleitung stand aber, dass welche dabei sind. Dacht schon ich bin blind


----------



## githriz (11. März 2009)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> beim zusammenbau musste ich feststellen das der hintere schnellspanner verbogen ist.
> 
> 
> was meint ihr zu dem fall ?


 

Würde ich so fahren. Das die Scheibe leicht schleift hat imho nichts mit dem leicht verbogenen Spanner zu tun. Die Ausfallenden liegen ja auf der Achse und nicht auf dem Spanner auf.
Vermutlich schickt dir Canyon einfach einen neuen.
Bike einschicken deswegen wäre völlig übertrieben.


----------



## Tim777 (11. März 2009)

Für alle, die gerne Bilder sehen, solange sie noch warten müssen (mehr im Album oder in der Canyon-Gallerie):





Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (12. März 2009)

Zum ersten Mal bin ich froh, dass meins noch ne Zeitlang auf sich warten lässt.

Hier in Regensburg ist seit ner Woche so ein Drecks-Sau-:kotz:-Wetter, da würd ich meinen neuen Schatz nicht einsauen wollen.  

Ausserdem hab ich eh Grippe


----------



## bbkhacki (12. März 2009)

Juhu, heute ist mein Bike verschickt worden...

Kann ja dann auch Bilder posten wenn gewünscht...

AL 6.0 in black M

LG


----------



## star-fish (12. März 2009)

Wie viele Tage sind denn zwischen der Kommissionierungs Mail und der Versandbestätigung vergangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bbkhacki (12. März 2009)

7. März: Bestellung
9. März: Bestellbestätigung + kommissioniert
12. März: Versandbestätigung

Also wenn alles klappt sollt ich am Wochenende mein Bike haben. Dann wars wirklich ein "Express"-Bike  

LG


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (12. März 2009)

Laaaaaaaaaangsam. 

Das ist ein ExpressRad:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4306019&postcount=155

Damit bin ich glaube ungeschlagen, bzw. Canyon.


----------



## M.I.G. (12. März 2009)

melde mich hiermit ab, weil  meins ist endlich da. 
AL 9.0 SL, "S"






allen anderen die noch warten wünsche ich eine kurze wartezeit !


----------



## Bretty (12. März 2009)

M.I.G. schrieb:


> melde mich hiermit ab, weil  meins ist endlich da.
> AL 9.0 SL, "S"
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Bike.
Wie sind denn deine Daten ( Größe , Sl. ) ?

MfG.Bretty


----------



## Scaxor (12. März 2009)

so nu hab ick von meinem och n bild nichwa  ziehts euch rein


----------



## Terrier (12. März 2009)

Sooo ich Bin raus hier  ENDLICH 

Heute ist meine Abholmail gekommen  Morgen werde ich es dann abholen...und wenn ich morgen noch Zeit hab gibts noch ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (12. März 2009)

So... grade mal wieder telefoniert. So wie es derzeit aussieht kann ich meinen Abholplan für Samstag wohl begraben  Die 4 Werktage nach Kommissionierung sind zwar rum, aber nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters isses wohl nicht fertig. Vielleicht kommt die Mail ja morgen noch, aber so langsam schwindet die Zuversicht... und dann komm ich erst in 14 Tagen wieder dazu, nach Koblenz zu fahren.


----------



## sundawn77 (12. März 2009)

Sooo ... Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal ausm Wartezimmer 

Hab mein AM 7 in Acid Green eben abgeholt


----------



## flotho (12. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> So... grade mal wieder telefoniert. So wie es derzeit aussieht kann ich meinen Abholplan für Samstag wohl begraben  Die 4 Werktage nach Kommissionierung sind zwar rum, aber nach Aussage des Mitarbeiters isses wohl nicht fertig. Vielleicht kommt die Mail ja morgen noch, aber so langsam schwindet die Zuversicht... und dann komm ich erst in 14 Tagen wieder dazu, nach Koblenz zu fahren.



Ja hallo noch ein Leidensgenosse, meins hätte am 2 März kommen sollen und ich hab noch nicht mal die Kommissionierungsmail bekommen. hab auch gerade telefoniert und kam nix raus!


----------



## enjung (12. März 2009)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Sooo ... Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal ausm Wartezimmer
> 
> Hab mein AM 7 in Acid Green eben abgeholt



Wann hast Du die Abholmail bekommen?!?


----------



## timothekid (12. März 2009)

hab an karneval mein sofort lieferbares gefährt bestellt und bis jetzt
hab ich nur sone automatische nachricht bekommen.
ik will endlich auch mein fahrrad haben...
ist zwar noch scheiß wetter aber dann könnte ich es wenigstens anfassen
und anschaun^^.
vorfreude ist ja die schönste freude hab ich gehört...
wenn ich draufsitze freu ich mcih


----------



## Onkel Tobi (12. März 2009)

Auch bei mir hat das warten ein Ende - leider kein richtiges "Happy-End"... - siehe mein *Thread "Sachliche Kritik zu Nerve AM 2009"*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386494

Hoffe, bei Euch passt alles
Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Maddin182 (12. März 2009)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Laaaaaaaaaangsam.
> 
> Das ist ein ExpressRad:
> 
> ...




Tjaaa aber du hattest deine Kohle noch nicht parat, dadurch konntest du es noch nicht in Empfang nehmen. 

Also zählt das nicht "wirklich" .

Aber hab heute auch meinen Bescheid bekommen, dass mein neuer Schlitten (XC 5.0) an DHL übergeben wurde.
Hatte 7.03.09 bestellt, 9.03.09 Kommissionierungsmail erhalten.

Also bis dann Canyon Dudes!


----------



## Presi2k (12. März 2009)

Endlich kam die mail das es im showroom steht ^^
Also bestellt: 2.02.
geplanter termin: 23.02
Abholfertig: 12.03
Bike: AM 7.0

Ich denke das ist noch ok so weit...

gruß


----------



## Terrier (12. März 2009)

Das ist doch echt ok. Hast dus in dem Acid green bestellt?
Habs grad mal nachgerechnet: 104 tage hab ich auf mein Bike gewartet


----------



## M.I.G. (12. März 2009)

Bretty schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike.
> Wie sind denn deine Daten ( Größe , Sl. ) ?
> 
> MfG.Bretty



170 bzw. 78 cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (12. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Wann hast Du die Abholmail bekommen?!?



hab die mail heute vormittag erhalten


----------



## jaamaa (13. März 2009)

Wieder einmal die letzten Tage nur telefoniert.Chaos pur.

Und ich habe es dann heute, nach mehreren versprochenen, aber nicht erfolgten Rückrufen, doch geschafft von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter mal eine Lieferauskunft für mein Bike zu bekommen . Man muß halt mehrmals nerven und das Glück haben, den Richtigen zu erwischen!

Also für alle die noch auf ein *AM 6.0 / L / weiß* warten: _Montage der Bikes sollte in der KW 12/13 abgeschlossen sein_. (Natürlich wie immer ohne Gewähr!)




Terrier schrieb:


> Habs grad mal nachgerechnet: 104 tage hab ich auf mein Bike gewartet


Oder so.....
AM bestellen Ende Mai 2008  ...Nee, alle weg!
Warten bis Ende Nov. auf die neue Website
Am 02.12.2008 bestellen.
Bis heute warten............open end!
Macht schon mal mindestens *290* Tage.


----------



## joschka (13. März 2009)

joschka schrieb:


> Hier meine Infos:
> Am 21. Januar 2009 AM 7.0 gruen in M bestellt.
> geplanter Liefertermin : 9.Maerz 2009
> Am 9.Maerz Kommision erhalten.
> ...


Update: Lieferung heute Freitag der 13 te ! (bin zwar nicht aberglaeubisch aber trotzdem: hoffentlich alles ok mit dem Rad)


----------



## Gelsentrooper (13. März 2009)

Mein Nerve hat laut DHL Canyon in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag verlassen. Die Sendeverfolgung sagt, dass es am Mittwoch das letzte Mal gescannt wurde. Hier ist es immer noch nicht. Die DHL-Tante am Telefon war gerade sprachlos und konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wo sich das Paket derzeit befindet. Sollte es bis Montag nicht hier sein, muss ich Canyon anrufen, damit diese eine Verlustmeldung machen. Ich könnte heulen....


----------



## Lawbringer (13. März 2009)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Mein Nerve hat laut DHL Canyon in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag verlassen. Die Sendeverfolgung sagt, dass es am Mittwoch das letzte Mal gescannt wurde. Hier ist es immer noch nicht. Die DHL-Tante am Telefon war gerade sprachlos und konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wo sich das Paket derzeit befindet. Sollte es bis Montag nicht hier sein, muss ich Canyon anrufen, damit diese eine Verlustmeldung machen. Ich könnte heulen....



Frag mal deinen Nachbarn 

Ich würd ausrasten.


----------



## Terrier (13. März 2009)

So jetzt bin ich endgültig raus hier 
Hab mein CANYON heute abgeholt 
Zum Schluss noch ein Foto


----------



## knuspi (13. März 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich endgültig raus hier
> Hab mein CANYON heute abgeholt
> Zum Schluss noch ein Foto



Sehr schickes Bike. Würde mir auch gefallen 

Was mir gerade auffällt: Vorne hat das Bike die geschwungene Scheibe, hinten die wohl die "neue" (ähnlich der Scheibe der R1). Ist das wohl bei allen AMs so?


----------



## messerclub-illi (13. März 2009)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Mein Nerve hat laut DHL Canyon in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag verlassen. Die Sendeverfolgung sagt, dass es am Mittwoch das letzte Mal gescannt wurde. Hier ist es immer noch nicht. Die DHL-Tante am Telefon war gerade sprachlos und konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wo sich das Paket derzeit befindet. Sollte es bis Montag nicht hier sein, muss ich Canyon anrufen, damit diese eine Verlustmeldung machen. Ich könnte heulen....



hatte ich och is das doofe trk von DHL is ziemlich :kotz:


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. März 2009)

http://www.trackntrace.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin182 (13. März 2009)

Dann werd ich auch mal den Warteraum verlassen, 
Canyon XC 5.0 heute geliefert, gestern kam Versandbestätigung. 
Also haben sich die DHL Leute mal ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt bei 20 Versandkosten.
Also ich muss sagen, verglichen mit den Bildern vom Bike aus'm Internet und real vor mir, hat es mich fast erschlagen. Das Bike wirkt mal viel bulliger wenn man es direkt vor einem haben kann. Einfach nur sahnemäßig fett, will gar nicht wissen, wie das bei den Am's ist.

Insgesamt auch alles tip top.Nur glaub ich dass sich die Monteure einen kleinen Spaß erlaubt haben, die Säcke haben den Umwerfer aufs kleinste Ritzel und hinten die Kassette aufs kleinste gestellt. Sodass da mal ordentlich Spannung drauf war beim Einsetzen des Rades. Naja vllt. auch ausversehen.
Jedenfalls ist das Bike ne "M", für eine Körpergröße von 1,84, und einer Schrittl. von 85. Passt perfekt.

Tschööö


----------



## flotho (13. März 2009)

Erstmal schöne Bike`s dir ihr da bekommen habt. Möchte mich nochmal zu meinem Bike äussern, ich hab über das Forum über die Probleme bei der Auskunft des meines Auftrages geschrieben (mein Bike hätte am 2 März kommen sollen). Vor 2 Tagen hat mich ein freundlicher Canyon Mitarbeiter im Forum angeschrieben und hat dafür gesorgt das ich 2 Tage später eine Zusage bekommen habe das mein Bike in der KW13 verschickt wird. 

Wollte mich natürlich noch telefonisch informieren und hab zufällig den Mitarbeiter ans Telefon bekommen der meinen Fall bearbeitet hat, er hat mir nochmals zugesagt das mein Bike in der KW 13 verschickt wird!

Ich finde es gut das Canyon sich hier im Forum die Lieferverzögerungen zu Herzen nimmt und den Kunden über den Lieferstatus informiert.

Jetzt hoffe ich natürlich das in KW 13 mein Bike dann auch eintrifft damit es endlich losgeht!


----------



## Realzinni (13. März 2009)

Bin dann auch raus. Bike heute geholt nur leider leicht gefrußtet, denn habe ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr vom Bremshebel. Aber habe ich bei der Übergabe nicht bemerkt und mit nem Spacer mehr würde sowas auch nicht passieren...


----------



## 13bb (13. März 2009)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Mein Nerve hat laut DHL Canyon in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag verlassen. Die Sendeverfolgung sagt, dass es am Mittwoch das letzte Mal gescannt wurde. Hier ist es immer noch nicht. Die DHL-Tante am Telefon war gerade sprachlos und konnte mir auch nicht sagen, wo sich das Paket derzeit befindet. Sollte es bis Montag nicht hier sein, muss ich Canyon anrufen, damit diese eine Verlustmeldung machen. Ich könnte heulen....




Bei mir das selbe. Hab am Dienstag die DHL Tracking-Nr. von Canyon bekommen und am Mittwoch wurde das Bike noch im Einlieferungs-Zentrum gescannt. Seit dem nicht mehr. 
Die DHL-Hotline hat mir gesagt, dass das Paket eigentlich jeden Tag gescannt werden muss.
Nach 3 Tagen ohne aktualisierung könne der Absender eine Verlustmeldung und eine Nachforschung beantragen.


----------



## Gelsentrooper (13. März 2009)

13bb schrieb:


> Bei mir das selbe. Hab am Dienstag die DHL Tracking-Nr. von Canyon bekommen und am Mittwoch wurde das Bike noch im Einlieferungs-Zentrum gescannt. Seit dem nicht mehr.
> Die DHL-Hotline hat mir gesagt, dass das Paket eigentlich jeden Tag gescannt werden muss.
> Nach 3 Tagen ohne aktualisierung könne der Absender eine Verlustmeldung und eine Nachforschung beantragen.



Willkommen im Club. Es lebe die Dienstleistungsbranche. Habe vorhin nochmals angerufen, um zu fragen, ob das Paket mittlerweile aufgetaucht ist. Nach patzigen Aussagen der DHL-Dame, wurde ich ein bissel sauer, woraufhin die nette Dame aufgelegt hat. Daumen hoch! Na dann lass uns mal das WE lang leiden um am Monatg überrascht zu werden!

Grüße aus Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (13. März 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Bin dann auch raus. Bike heute geholt nur leider leicht gefrußtet, denn habe ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr vom Bremshebel. Aber habe ich bei der Übergabe nicht bemerkt und mit nem Spacer mehr würde sowas auch nicht passieren...



Damit sowas nicht passieren kann einfach die Bremshebel und Shifter nicht ganz festziehen (damit die sich im Falle eines Sturze verdehen können).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. März 2009)

Sers,

gibts schon news von der FOX - NICHTNORMFEDER "Front" fürs FR9.0 und FRX LDT??? Mein Liefertermin verschiebt sich wie schon gewohnt regelmäßig weiter nach hinten.


----------



## Manusa (13. März 2009)

Ich warte auch aufs FR 9.0...
bin gespannt wie lange das noch dauert


----------



## jaamaa (14. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und ich habe es dann heute, nach mehreren versprochenen, aber nicht erfolgten Rückrufen, doch geschafft von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter mal eine Lieferauskunft für mein Bike zu bekommen . Man muß halt mehrmals nerven und das Glück haben, den Richtigen zu erwischen!
> 
> Also für alle die noch auf ein *AM 6.0 / L / weiß* warten: _Montage der Bikes sollte in der KW 12/13 abgeschlossen sein_. (Natürlich wie immer ohne Gewähr!)



Kurzes Update:
Oben genannter Montage/Liefertermin war von Do Abend!
Habe heute doch mal einen Rückruf erhalten, von einem Telefonat am Mi, in dem mir jetzt mitgeteilt wurde, dass noch wichtige Hauptkomponenten für die Montage fehlen. Am 04.03.2007 sagte mir aber eine Mitarbeiterin, dass jetzt alle Teile da wären und nur noch die Montage das Problem wäre, weil so viel zu tun ist. Dann waren da noch zwischenzeitlich ein paar die gar nichts sagen konnten und noch die Mitarbeiter die im Moment nicht auf das Systemzugreifen konnten. Und, und, und...

*@Canyon*
Ich glaube Ihr bei Canyon habt da echt ein ganz großes internes Kommunikationsproblem. Da kommt man sich als Kunde schon langsam verar***t vor, wenn man bei jedem Anruf etwas anderes gesagt bekommt.





flotho schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das Canyon sich hier im Forum die Lieferverzögerungen zu Herzen nimmt und den Kunden über den Lieferstatus informiert.



Finde ich auch ganz toll.


----------



## enjung (14. März 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Bin dann auch raus. Bike heute geholt nur leider leicht gefrußtet, denn habe ne kleine Delle im Oberrohr vom Bremshebel. Aber habe ich bei der Übergabe nicht bemerkt und mit nem Spacer mehr würde sowas auch nicht passieren...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike  Die Delle iss natürlich ärgerlich, aber die Funktion des Bikes wird Dich hoffentlich drüber hinwegtrösten. Ich hab immer noch keine Nachricht von Canyon. Wahrscheinlich kommt die Mail dann Montag Morgen. Murphy lässt grüßen...

@Uwe H. aus G.: Wenn man noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren iss, sollten eigentlich keine Dellen drin sein. Dein Vorschlag iss wohl eher vorbeugend...


----------



## Langley (14. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> gibts schon news von der FOX - NICHTNORMFEDER "Front" fürs FR9.0 und FRX LDT??? Mein Liefertermin verschiebt sich wie schon gewohnt regelmäßig weiter nach hinten.



Wir haben Optitune abbestellt und dann war das Ltd. innerhalb von 4 Tagen abholbereit. Toxoholics hat nach eigener Auskunft alle Federn da.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. März 2009)

danke langley... sollte ich dann auch machen. Ruf am Montag das nächste mal an und werde dann spontan entscheiden wie ich vorgehe.

Mir reichts...


----------



## 13bb (14. März 2009)

Gelsentrooper schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Es lebe die Dienstleistungsbranche. Habe vorhin nochmals angerufen, um zu fragen, ob das Paket mittlerweile aufgetaucht ist. Nach patzigen Aussagen der DHL-Dame, wurde ich ein bissel sauer, woraufhin die nette Dame aufgelegt hat. Daumen hoch! Na dann lass uns mal das WE lang leiden um am Monatg überrascht zu werden!
> 
> Grüße aus Gelsenkirchen




 Mein FR8 ist endlich angekommen. Hat sich der Anruf doch gelohnt.
Laut Tracking ist das Paket gestern Abend noch gescannt worden und heute Morgen im Zustellzentrum angekommen. Kurz nach 9 war dann der Postbote da.

Im Vergleich zur letzten Bestellung bei Canyon (3 Monate + 4x Terminverschiebung) ist es diesmal richtig gut gelaufen.


----------



## torque_wrench (14. März 2009)

Habe auch gerade Platz genommen ;-)


----------



## danny877 (14. März 2009)

Für meine bessere Hälfte habe ich gerade bestellt:
Yellowstone 5.0 W -- white -- M


----------



## Laurids (15. März 2009)

meins ist da!
Lieferzeit (Vorkasse): 12 Tage ab Onlinebestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torque_wrench (15. März 2009)

Laurids schrieb:


> meins ist da!
> Lieferzeit (Vorkasse): 12 Tage ab Onlinebestellung




Hammer LZ !!
Welches Modell?


----------



## Laurids (15. März 2009)

Nerve XC 6 in schwarz und L

ist natürlich auch eines von den Express-Bikes


----------



## torque_wrench (15. März 2009)

*EXPRESSBIKE*

 			Ihr Rad ist sofort, das bedeutet innerhalb weniger Tage, vom Lager lieferbar.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Versandzeit bei einer Lieferadresse außerhalb Deutschlands durchschnittlich 8 Werktage beträgt.


----------



## Sunset84 (15. März 2009)

So ich darf mich dann auch mal aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.
Mein XC 7,0 schwarz / Gr. M wurde Gestern geliefert.

Ein absolutes Traum-Bike. Es sieht in Natura sogar noch tausend mal besser aus, als auf der Homepage. Jede Minute die ich darauf warten musste, hat sich gelohnt. 

Ach ja, und ein rießen Lob an Canyon: 
Das Bike wurde sogar noch einen Tag früher geliefert.   

Bilder folgen noch. (Sobald meine Digicam wieder funktioniert)


----------



## lukrab (15. März 2009)

Das mit den Nerve XC scheint ja echt flott gegangen zu sein, im Gegensatz zu den Nerve AM .

mfg lukrab


----------



## enjung (15. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Das mit den Nerve XC scheint ja echt flott gegangen zu sein, im Gegensatz zu den Nerve AM .
> 
> mfg lukrab



Das kann man leider nicht pauschalisieren. Meins war für den 10.03. geplant und es iss wohl noch nicht fertig. Ich weiß jetzt schon von 2 hier, die für den 16. geplant waren und ihre Bikes schon haben. Aber bei der wechselhaften Witterung isses auch nicht so schlimm, dass ich meins noch nicht habe.


----------



## flotho (15. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Das kann man leider nicht pauschalisieren. Meins war für den 10.03. geplant und es iss wohl noch nicht fertig. Ich weiß jetzt schon von 2 hier, die für den 16. geplant waren und ihre Bikes schon haben. Aber bei der wechselhaften Witterung isses auch nicht so schlimm, dass ich meins noch nicht habe.



Das sehe ich genau so, hätte meines am 02.03 bekommen sollen und jetzt ist geplant KW13!


----------



## jaamaa (16. März 2009)

*Neue Woche, neues Glück (oder Leid!).*

Mal sehen, was uns diese Woche (*12. KW*) bringt: Ich hoffe doch ein Bike!_
 
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wieder einmal die letzten Tage nur telefoniert.Chaos pur.

Und ich habe es dann heute, nach mehreren versprochenen, aber nicht erfolgten Rückrufen, doch geschafft von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter mal eine Lieferauskunft für mein Bike zu bekommen . Man muß halt mehrmals nerven und das Glück haben, den Richtigen zu erwischen!

*Also für alle die noch auf ein AM 6.0 / L / weiß warten: Montage der Bikes sollte in der KW 12/13 abgeschlossen sein. (Natürlich wie immer ohne Gewähr!)*


Kurzes Update:
Oben genannter Montage/Liefertermin war von Do Abend!
Habe heute doch mal einen Rückruf erhalten, von einem Telefonat am Mi, in dem mir jetzt mitgeteilt wurde, *dass noch wichtige Hauptkomponenten für die Montage fehlen*. Am 04.03.2007 sagte mir aber eine Mitarbeiterin, dass jetzt alle Teile da wären und nur noch die Montage das Problem wäre, weil so viel zu tun ist. Dann waren da noch zwischenzeitlich ein paar die gar nichts sagen konnten und noch die Mitarbeiter die im Moment nicht auf das Systemzugreifen konnten. Und, und, und...
 
*@Canyon
Ich glaube Ihr bei Canyon habt da echt ein ganz großes internes Kommunikationsproblem. Da kommt man sich als Kunde schon langsam verar***t vor, wenn man bei jedem Anruf etwas anderes gesagt bekommt.



*_


----------



## Gelsentrooper (16. März 2009)

Da Warten und der Stress mit DHL hat ein Ende. Mein neues Baby ist heute gekommen. Allen Wartenden alles Gute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsieurflip (17. März 2009)

So, nun bin ich mit warten dran 
Am 13.03 hab ich mein XC 5.0 bestellt und wurde auch am gleichen Tag kommissioniert.
Da ich es persönlich abhole warte ich nun Täglich/Stündlich auf eine Mail das es nun fertig zum abholen ist.

Es ist ja ein "Expressbike" und daher sollte das doch recht fix gehen....hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## danny877 (17. März 2009)

danny877 schrieb:


> Für meine bessere Hälfte habe ich gerade bestellt:
> Yellowstone 5.0 W -- white -- M



Ich habe gerade eben die DHL Trackingnummer bekommen!
am Samstag abend habe ich es bestellt - Liefertermin lt. Auftrag 31.03 - heute wurde es an DHL übergen -> TOP 
Da wird "sie" sich aber freuen.


----------



## enjung (17. März 2009)

So... mal wieder mit dem großen C telefoniert, aber leider bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer. Wie immer war ich sofort mit einem netten Mitarbeiter verbunden. Der konnte mir aber leider keine Auskunft geben, warum mein (angeblich?!?) seit dem 06.03. kommissioniertes Bike noch nicht montiert wurde . Teile sind wohl alle da. Ich bin ja auch erst eine Woche über dem ET . Er hat mir jedenfalls versprochen, dass er sich in der Fertigung erkundigen wird und sich dann telefonisch bei mir meldet. Das Warten geht also weiter...


----------



## Manusa (17. März 2009)

Das schöne, oder auch traurige ist, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.
So einen schlechten Service hab ich wirklich selten gesehen. Ich weiß garnicht für was die Hotline guut sein soll, die können nur bestellungen aufnehmen sonst nichts!
Hat mal nach dem Vertiebsleiter gefragt... gibbet nicht.
Bin echt kurz davor abzubestellen.

Jaja, ich weiß, man soll nicht jammern, mach ich aber


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. März 2009)

Sie haben immer noch einen (und zwar den entscheidenden) Trumpf uns gegenÃ¼ber in der Hand: Canyon ist billig.

Auch verbaut Canyon sehr gute Komponenten und hat gute Rahmengeometrien.

Solang Sie mit dem Preis min. 1000â¬ unter der Konkurrenz bleiben, brauchen die sich keine Sorgen um die Abnahme ihrer RÃ¤der zu machen. Egal wie sauer wir werden, wie oft wir die Hotline quÃ¤len oder einige drohen die Bestellung zu stornieren. FÃ¼r 1000â¬ tun wir uns das jedes Jahr wieder an.

LEIDER


----------



## enjung (17. März 2009)

Stornieren, soweit will ich ja noch gar nicht denken. Eigentlich ist es bei mit ja noch nicht so schlimm. Einzig die fehlenden Informationen stören mich. Wenn man mir plausibel erklären könnte, warum mein Bike nicht montiert wird bzw. wann ich damit rechnen kann, dann wäre es ja schon wieder gut. Nur die Aussage "Es ist kommissioniert. Sie bekommen dann wieder eine Email" reicht mir halt nicht, wenn in der Kommissionierungsmail steht "  [FONT="]In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
EIGEN-LOG. übergeben." und das nun schon knapp 1,5 Wochen her ist. Ansonsten kann ich nichts negatives über die Hotline sagen. Ich hatte immer sofort einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon, der mir (fast immer) freundlich versucht hat, zu helfen. Eine Woche früher oder später macht es dann auch nicht, nur würde ich es gerne wissen.
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. März 2009)

Die Hotline ist immer sehr freundlich und bemüht. Das trifft es ziemlich gut, und ist leider auch ein Armutszeugnis.
Ich hab jetzt glaub ich schon recht guten Kontakt zu den Telefonisten. 

Wie du richtig festgestellt hast, geht es den Meisten nicht darum, morgen das Rad vor der Tür zu haben. Vielmehr würden wir uns verlässliche Zusagen und plausible nachvollziehbare Gründe wünschen. Zumindest ICH wünsche mir das.


----------



## Realzinni (17. März 2009)

Ich muss mir nun schwer überlegen ob ich mein Rad mit der Delle im Oberrohr behalte und von Canyon einen Gutschein annehme oder das Rad zurückgebe und mich wieder hier ins Wartezimmer begebe bis KW 17-18... 

Was meint ihr... denke ich Peckvogel haue mir dann eh eine neue rein 
Aber ist ich gut zu fühlen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. März 2009)

Ich hab eine sehr ähnliche Delle in mein Nerve ES gehauen. Wenige Wochen nachdem es bei mir war (ist jetzt au schon gut 2 Jahre her) und hab mich über die Maßen geärgert.

Fakt ist: Es ist ein MTB und wenn es dementsprechend bewegt wird bleiben Kratzer und Dellen eh nicht aus. Inzwischen ists mir egal und bzgl. Festigkeit hats keine Auswirkungen.


Noch was zum Thema "Canyon". Ich hab grad ne Alternative ausfindig gemacht: "Rose" Ich kannte den Laden zwar schon, aber mir war nicht klar das die von Qualität und Geometrie sowie Preis auf dem Niveau von Canyon unterwegs sind. Also haben wir doch noch Möglichkeiten. *g*


----------



## sudanger (17. März 2009)

Winkewinke.

AM6, weiss, M heute in Österreich angekommen (bestellt 11/08). Viel Glück noch den Wartenden.


----------



## BigTrekStor (17. März 2009)

Habe am 26.02.09 mein Nerve XC 9.0 SL bestellt. Geplanter Liefertermin war der 16.03.09. Abgeholt habe ich es am 06.03.09.

Von mir gibt es die best Note.


----------



## Starkbier (17. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine sehr ähnliche Delle in mein Nerve ES gehauen. Wenige Wochen nachdem es bei mir war (ist jetzt au schon gut 2 Jahre her) und hab mich über die Maßen geärgert.
> 
> Fakt ist: Es ist ein MTB und wenn es dementsprechend bewegt wird bleiben Kratzer und Dellen eh nicht aus. Inzwischen ists mir egal und bzgl. Festigkeit hats keine Auswirkungen.
> 
> ...



rose kann preislich leider nicht ganz mithalten.

nehmen wir mal das granite chief 4 für 2199.- steine

gabel:Rock Shox Revelation 426 Air U-Turn 110-140 mm Remote (kosten: ca 500)

Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 für 1999.- Steine

Gabel: Fox Talas 32 RLC (kosten: um die 800)

Rose:

Cockpit sowie Sattelstütze von Easton

Canyon:

Syntac außer lenker (Easton)

Bremsanlagen sind gleichteuer

Insgesamt kann man also sagen, dass Canyon etwas teuerer Teile verbaut. Soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass sie besser sind. 

Die Rose sehen qualitativ aufjedenfall vielversprechend aus (kamen doch erst demletzt mal in nem test einer Bikebravo) und optisch gefallen sie mir auch sehr gut. Was hört man denn so über den Roseversand?


----------



## pedale3 (17. März 2009)

Sitzen machen, weißes AM 8.0 (L).


----------



## jaamaa (17. März 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Sitzen machen, weißes AM 8.0 (L).



Weiss und L , wann bestellt?


----------



## enjung (18. März 2009)

BigTrekStor schrieb:


> Habe am 26.02.09 mein Nerve XC 9.0 SL bestellt. Geplanter Liefertermin war der 16.03.09. Abgeholt habe ich es am 06.03.09.



... und genau das verstehe ich nicht! Bestellt XC 7.0 am 20.02., geplant am 10.03, kommissioniert am 06.03. und bis jetzt kann mir keiner sagen, warum es nicht montiert worden ist  Ja, ich weiß, es ist ein 9.0 SL, aber 2 hier im Forum hatten Termin auch für den 16.03., die haben ihr 7.0 vorher bekommen.

Neuer Tag, neues Glück... bin mal gespannt, ob der Rückruf heute kommt.


----------



## pedale3 (18. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Weiss und L , wann bestellt?



..na 5 Minuten vorher. Heute kam vom großen C die Bestätigung per Mail mit Liefertermin 20. April. Denke mal das bekommen die Leute hin. Bin zwar gespannt aus neue Bike, aber bei mir drückt der Schuh nicht so dolle wie bei vielen anderen hier.
Weiss oder Schwarz war n langer Kampf. Anfürsich ist schwarz wegen der anodisieren ja vernünftiger. Ebenso gings mir mit 8.0 versus 7.0. Da ist letzteres auch die vernünftigere Wahl.
Geworden ist's trotzdem ein 8.0 in weiss ;-)
Und wenn sich das AM Gardasee bewährt, darfs im August zwei Wochen mit auf Westalpencross ;-))

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Realzinni (18. März 2009)

Also ich bin nun endgültig raus aus dem Wartezimmer, Canyon einen Gutschein erhalten für den nächsten Einkauf. Somit kann es nun auf Tour gehen.


----------



## enjung (18. März 2009)

@ Realzinni: Gute Entscheidung .

Heute wieder angerufen, nach dem bis 15:00 kein Rückruf da war. Wieder prompte Auskunft eines netten Mitarbeiters: anscheinend ist das Bike fertig  aber die Kapazität des Lagers im Showroom wahrscheinlich erschöpft  sodass es noch nicht zur Abholung angeliefert werden konnte . Die Benachrichtigung kann heute oder morgen oder übermorgen reinflattern. Man weiß es halt nicht so genau, aber wieder bin ich ein bisschen schlauer geworden.

Das ungewisse Warten geht also weiter...


----------



## F.F.F. (18. März 2009)

Melde mich hier in Wartezimmer.
Bestellt: 19.01
Geplanter Liefertermin: 16.03

Nerve XC 7.0 (schwarz)


----------



## cf700caad4 (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

hab heut die Mail für die Abholung erhalten. Mein neues Rad wird am Freitag geholt. Den Rest hier viel Glück damit ihr auch bald euer Rad bekommt.

Happy Trails

Matze



28.12.08 bestellt, 10.03.09 komisioniert, 18.03.09 abholbereit.
Canyon LUX MR 9.0 in traffic white size XL


----------



## flowbing (18. März 2009)

hi

14.03.09 im Laden Koblenz bestellt. Nerve AM 7.0 Special Edition knuchle white 
Liefertermin 01.04.09 weil Outlet. 

Drückt mir die Daumen!

Flo


----------



## enjung (19. März 2009)

Yeahhh... grade iss die langersehnte Mail reingeflattert... mein Bike steht zur Abholung in Koblenz bereit . Dann werd ich mir mal direkt nen Tag Urlaub nehmen und es am Montag abholen .

Insgsamt sind's dann bei mir knapp 4 Wochen von der Bestellung bis zur Abholung. Im Vergleich zu manch anderem hier also total harmlos. Aber lasst den Kopf nicht hängen. Ich denke, unsere Bikes werde uns für die Wartezeit entschädigen.


----------



## monsieurflip (19. März 2009)

Horray...auch mein Bike ist Fertig!
Am letzen Freitag (en 13. ) bestellt und jetzt fertig.
Ging alles ganz geschmeidig, auch Service am Telefon war immer Top und mir wurde umgehenden geholfen bzw. bekam Antwort.


----------



## Jogi (19. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Yeahhh... grade iss die langersehnte Mail reingeflattert... mein Bike steht zur Abholung in Koblenz bereit . Dann werd ich mir mal direkt nen Tag Urlaub nehmen und es am Montag abholen .
> 
> Insgsamt sind's dann bei mir knapp 4 Wochen von der Bestellung bis zur Abholung. Im Vergleich zu manch anderem hier also total harmlos. Aber lasst den Kopf nicht hängen. Ich denke, unsere Bikes werde uns für die Wartezeit entschädigen.




Hol ´s doch am Samstag ab, dann kannst du den Urlaub am Montag sinnvoll nutzen und gleich die 2. Tour (nach der ersten am Sonntag) mit dem neuen Baby machen


----------



## enjung (19. März 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Hol ´s doch am Samstag ab, dann kannst du den Urlaub am Montag sinnvoll nutzen und gleich die 2. Tour (nach der ersten am Sonntag) mit dem neuen Baby machen



Am Samstag muss ich den BVB zum Sieg gegen die Fischköppe schreien .
Aber die Versuchung das Bike zu holen iss natürlich auch groß .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Presi2k (19. März 2009)

Morgen Früh hab ich mein ersters MTB und ich kanns fast nicht glauben endlich mal mein AM 7.0 in den Händen zu halten =)


----------



## dortmund biker (19. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Am Samstag muss ich den BVB zum Sieg gegen die Fischköppe schreien .
> Aber die Versuchung das Bike zu holen iss natürlich auch groß .





> Morgen Früh hab ich mein ersters MTB und ich kanns fast nicht glauben endlich mal mein AM 7.0 in den Händen zu halten =)


oha, gleich so ein bike zum anfang? 
viel spaß damit!


----------



## flowbing (19. März 2009)

wers hat 
ich fange mit dem 2008er model vom AM 7.0 an... wenigstens 200 euro durchs outlet gespart^^


----------



## sodsod (19. März 2009)

monsieurflip schrieb:


> Horray...auch mein Bike ist Fertig!
> Am letzen Freitag (en 13. ) bestellt und jetzt fertig.
> Ging alles ganz geschmeidig, auch Service am Telefon war immer Top und mir wurde umgehenden geholfen bzw. bekam Antwort.


What bike did you order  I ordered a MR8 and it was supposed to be ready on March 13th. It's currently an expres bike but mine is still not ready. So much for the story that Canyon has problems releasing bikes because their shop in Koblenz is full.

I need my new bike!!! Leaving on a biketrip next Friday and if I don't have my new bike


----------



## monsieurflip (19. März 2009)

sodsod schrieb:


> What bike did you order  I ordered a MR8 and it was supposed to be ready on March 13th. It's currently an expres bike but mine is still not ready. So much for the story that Canyon has problems releasing bikes because their shop in Koblenz is full.
> 
> I need my new bike!!! Leaving on a biketrip next Friday and if I don't have my new bike




It's a Nerve XC 5.0

Give them a call, that's what i did this morning. They said the will see if the Bike is ready and call me. They called me 5 minutes later and told me the bike is ready 
I got an E-Mail that confirmed that just another 10minutes later.
Great Service!


----------



## danny877 (19. März 2009)

Bin raus.

Heute Mittag gekommen - gerade eben aufgebaut.

Yellostone 5.0W in M 
(die zwei Flaschenhalter hätte ich gerne weggelassen; es ist aber ihr Rad und somit ihre Entscheidung gewesen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin_Rgbg (19. März 2009)

danny877 schrieb:


> Bin raus.
> 
> Heute Mittag gekommen - gerade eben aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Wow, sieht das Ding gut aus....


----------



## Presi2k (19. März 2009)

Schönes Rad.
Aber so viel weiß hab ich jetzt noch nicht gesehen 

Ach ja ist eig. ein Drehmomentschlüssel dabei?
Hab da ma was gehört?

gruß


----------



## danny877 (20. März 2009)

Ja der Canyon Drehmomentschlüssel lag dem Paket bei. Er war schon in der Auftragsbestätigung, die man kurz nach dem Bestellen per eMail bekommt, separat mit 0 EUR ausgewiesen.

(in meinem Fotoalbum gibt noch zwei/drei mehr Bilder von Bike)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. März 2009)

Der Begriff "Drehmomentschlüssel" ist für das Ding wohl eher unangebracht. 
Hab gehört, der taugt nur für einen geringen Einsatzbereich und überlebt gradso das Anbauen des Lenkers.


----------



## fittschy (20. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Drehmomentschlüssel" ist für das Ding wohl eher unangebracht.
> Hab gehört, der taugt nur für einen geringen Einsatzbereich und überlebt gradso das Anbauen des Lenkers.


 Welcher andere Dealer legt überhaupt so was ins Paket. Ich habe zumindest meine Ergogriffe damit angebracht und er lebt immer noch


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. März 2009)

ist schon richtig. Besser als nichts, gel? Ich hab halt für das gesamte Spektrum Drehmomentwerkzeuge hier und das ist natürlich kein Vergleich.


----------



## soulbiker (20. März 2009)

So langsam frustet mich das Direktvertriebsmodell von Canyon nur noch. Was bringt ein angekündigter Liefertermin, wenn trotz rechtzeitiger Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrages meinerseits, sich bei Canyon niemand für die Beschleunigung eines Vorgangs zuständig fühlt (O-Ton Call-Center-Mitarbeiter: "Ich kann da auch nicht weiterhelfen").

Werd mir mein nächstes Rad sicher wieder beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen, da passen dann Service und Lieferzeiten gibt's auch keine.

Ich frag mich nur, wie lange sich Canyon das arrogante Verhalten noch leisten kann.

Gruß
Soulbiker


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. März 2009)

keine lieferzeiten? ein bekannte hat 4 monate auf sein demo gewartet.


----------



## enjung (20. März 2009)

soulbiker schrieb:


> trotz rechtzeitiger Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrages meinerseits, sich bei Canyon niemand für die Beschleunigung eines Vorgangs zuständig fühlt



Ich denke, die Verzögerung ist völlig unabhängig vom Überweisen. In unterschiedlichen Beiträgen hier haben Leute auch schon Bikes auf Rechnung bekommen, obwohl sie sie noch nicht bezahlt hatten. Erwartest Du, dass die Lieferanten schneller liefern, weil Du schon bezahlt hast?!? Der Punkt ist ein anderer: das Informationsmanagement ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht. Eigentlich solltest Du die Zahlungsaufforderung erst bekommen, wenn den Bike quasi fertig ist. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich immer Nachnahme wählen, da dies lediglich 2 Gebühr kostet und Du dann das Bike quasi gegen das Geld tauschst .

Ich wünsche Dir natürlich trotzdem, dass Dein Bike möglichst schnell kommt.


----------



## bergziege99 (20. März 2009)

hallo enjung, welche größe, welche farbe und wann bestellt?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (20. März 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> hallo enjung, welche größe, welche farbe und wann bestellt?
> gruß



XC 7.0, L, black, 20.02. bestellt (gepl. Termin 10.03.), 06.03. kommissioniert, 19.03. abholfertig...

...und am Montag werde ich es endlich zu mir holen


----------



## bergziege99 (20. März 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch! meine daten xc 7 in L, weiß, bestellt am 28.11.
direkt nach dem release der homepage, geplanter LT 16.03 und bislang
noch nicht kommissioniert....


----------



## enjung (20. März 2009)

Das ist natürlich bitter... würde mal auf die Farbe als Ursache tippen. Weiß gibt's bei den XC's noch ein keiner Variante als Express-Bike. Von den schwarzen Rahmen scheinen sie inzwischen reichlich zu haben.

Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass es bald fertig iss.


----------



## bergziege99 (20. März 2009)

danke und meld dich mal, wenn du das xc  am montag abgeholt hast und schreib von deiner ersten tour.


----------



## soulbiker (21. März 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> keine lieferzeiten? ein bekannte hat 4 monate auf sein demo gewartet.



Wenn's im Laden steht und ich's sofort mitnehmen kann, hab ich wohl kaum eine Lieferzeit.


----------



## flotho (21. März 2009)

Hab seit gestern mein neues Nerve XC 8.0 in Monza Red Race Gr. S

Lange Lieferzeit aber hat sich absolut gelohnt sehr sehr geiles Teil.


----------



## harke (21. März 2009)

hm in letzter zeit häufen sich die lobeshymnen  das hört man gern ^^
hoffentlich klappts beim service dann genauso


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. März 2009)

soulbiker schrieb:


> Wenn's im Laden steht und ich's sofort mitnehmen kann, hab ich wohl kaum eine Lieferzeit.



wenn dein händler immer genau das da hat was du suchst nicht... kommt aber  in der regel nicht so oft vor außer vielleicht bei der z.e.g.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. März 2009)

Nach dreimaligem Anrufen (jedesmal Rückruf versprochen, es hat aber sich aber niemand gemeldet) hat mir nach nun gut 2 Wochen die Werkstatt geantwortet und so wie es aussieht wird meins (FR9.0) dann wohl nächste Woche montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (21. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Rückruf versprochen, es hat aber sich aber niemand gemeldet



Ich warte bis heute auf den versprochenen Rückruf . Grundsätzlich ein Unding, soetwas zu versprechen und es dann nicht zu halten. Aber eins muss ich ja sagen: Canyon hat immerhin eine "normale" Festnetznummer als Hotline, die man je nach Telefontarif umsonst anrufen kann. Daher iss das Anrufen dann eigentlich nur lästig. Aber wenn ich angerufen habe, hatte ich fast immer sofort einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon.

Aber: sie könnten sich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der Mitarbeiter sparen, wenn sie sie mit den richtigen Informationen versorgen würden. Aus einem ERP-System müssen eigentlich sämtliche Infos zur Produktionsplanung, aktuellen Produktion usw. hervorgehen. Die richtigen Infos würden uns Nerven und ihnen Ressourcen sparen .

Allen Wartenden drück' ich die Daumen...

Heja BVB!


----------



## knuspi (21. März 2009)

Das Bike meiner Freundin, Nerve XC 7.0 W, bestellt am 28.11.08, kam heute an  Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Manusa (22. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Nach dreimaligem Anrufen (jedesmal Rückruf versprochen, es hat aber sich aber niemand gemeldet) hat mir nach nun gut 2 Wochen die Werkstatt geantwortet und so wie es aussieht wird meins (FR9.0) dann wohl nächste Woche montiert.



Ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit. War echt sauer auf Canyon zweck schlechtem Service/Auskunft, aber ich hatte dann echt mal eine mitarbeiter am Telefon der was konnte. 
Bei der Torque Reihe gibt/gab es "zullieferprobleme", hoffe auch das ich mein Bike bekomme. Hatte jetzt Urlaubn und konnte es leider nicht nutzen...


----------



## torisch (22. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich bitter... würde mal auf die Farbe als Ursache tippen. Weiß gibt's bei den XC's noch ein keiner Variante als Express-Bike. Von den schwarzen Rahmen scheinen sie inzwischen reichlich zu haben.
> 
> Ich drück' Dir die Daumen, dass es bald fertig iss.


Da haste wohl nicht richtig geguckt, das XC gibts in 4.0, 5.0 und als 8.0 in traffic-white als Express. 
Ich hab auch ein 7.0 in weiß bestellt (01.12.08), hab letzte Woche mit Canyon telefoniert, der Herr meinte, dass wohl 20 Stück 7.0 in weiß in der "Fertigung" sind, was auch immer das heißt. Kommissionierungsmail hab ich noch keine, mal sehn, was die kommende Woche bringt.


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon die ganze Zeit. War echt sauer auf Canyon zweck schlechtem Service/Auskunft, aber ich hatte dann echt mal eine mitarbeiter am Telefon der was konnte.
> Bei der Torque Reihe gibt/gab es "zullieferprobleme", hoffe auch das ich mein Bike bekomme. Hatte jetzt Urlaubn und konnte es leider nicht nutzen...



Ja und was *'konnte*' er denn................ außer dir sagen, dass es Zulieferprobleme gibt oder gab oder was???


----------



## Reini (22. März 2009)

Melde mich jetzt stellvertretend für meine Schwester.

Rad: Lux MR 9.0 in schwarz
Bestellt: KW1
geplanter Liefertermin: 18.02.09
Radl noch immer nicht da. Mitte - Ende März sollte es montiert werden.

Was mich aber aufregt 3 mal angerufen und immer, ja wir rufen sie zurück, und zurückgerufen hat keiner ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (22. März 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> Da haste wohl nicht richtig geguckt, das XC gibts in 4.0, 5.0 und als 8.0 in traffic-white als Express.
> 
> Kommissionierungsmail hab ich noch keine, mal sehn, was die kommende Woche bringt.



Aufgepasst und mitgedacht  Für mich war es insofern plausibel, als dass alle Teile für die 7.0er da sein sollten. Aber ab morgen Vormittag iss mir das sowas von egal. Da werde ich in Koblenz mein neues Bike in Empfang nehmen .

Bei meinem hat es von der Kommissionierung noch 13 Tage gedauert, bis es montiert und abholbereit war.


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2009)

@enjung

Und, Bike abgeholt?


----------



## terrible$one (23. März 2009)

wer wartet noch auf sein frx wer hat es schon?


----------



## marcellllo (23. März 2009)

grüße, ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein frx 9.0  - bestellt am 27.01.09 - geplanter liefertermin 16.03.09 - ich habe bereits drei mal angerufen - jedes mal wurde mir ein rückruf versprochen - bis jetzt hat sich niemand gemeldet - echt mies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





marcel


----------



## terrible$one (23. März 2009)

mir wurde gesagt es liegt an lieferproblemen wegen der gabel...

hast du optitune machen lassen?


----------



## marcellllo (23. März 2009)

Nein. Wiege knapp 80 kg, ich hoffe das passt auch ohne optitune.

was hast du für eine größe genommen? bin 1,79 und habe die m genommen, welche mir auch das pps vorgeschlagen hat. in der freeride haben die fahrern über 1,75 m empfohlen ein l zu nehmen???

marcel


----------



## Reini (23. März 2009)

Reini schrieb:


> Melde mich jetzt stellvertretend für meine Schwester.
> 
> Rad: Lux MR 9.0 in schwarz
> Bestellt: KW1
> ...



So neuer Status: Sie hat heute wieder angerufen, da versprochen wurde es würde heute zurückgerufen (aber wiedermal nicht).

Hat dann mit einer sehr netten Dame telefoniert, die gemeint hat sie kläre das ab und ruft dann wieder an. Eine Viertelstunde später wurde zurückgerufen.
Ergebnis: Es fehlen Anbauteile, die Ende März  erst wieder kommen und ab Mitte April wäre es dann verfügbar. Das sind 2 Monate Verspätung... Canyon will ja sein Geld auch pünktlich...

Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein? Genaues Bestelldatum war übrigens der 28.12.2008....


----------



## enjung (23. März 2009)

So... ich war dann heute wie angekündigt in Koblenz . Die miese "es ist Montag und ich muss arbeiten"-Laune des Mitarbeiters, der mir das Rad ausgehändigt hat, konnte mir die Freude auf mein neues Bike nicht versauen... 

Und da isses:






Als ich zu Hause war, hab ich erstmal die Vorderradbremse und Gabel/ Dämpfer eingestellt. Probefahrt muss leider ausfallen heute, da es wie aus Eimern schüttet hier .

Hauptsache, ich hab mein Bike hier  und sag damit brav .
Allen anderen drück ich weiter die Daumen!!!


----------



## Realzinni (23. März 2009)

Leider hat mein neues Nerve XC 7 nun nach keinen 3km am Wochenende,
die erste Tour nicht überstanden. Ich saß ca. 5 Minuten neben dem Rad beim Kaffee trinken im Garten bei Freunden und plötzlich hörte ich ein lautes zischen. ich ging zum Rad und konnte noch ein ganz leises zischen aus der Gabel hören, bei genauerer Betrachtung musste ich feststellen das die Dichtung aus Gabelholm gequollen ist. Nun verstehe ich die Welt nichtmehr. Somit werde ich wohl wieder Richtung Koblenz aufbrechen um das Rad zu Reklamieren, denn Delle im Rahmen und defekte Gabel das kann ich nicht dulden. Dann gebe ich es lieber ganz zurück nach 10 Tagen und 3km.


----------



## enjung (23. März 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Leider hat mein neues Nerve XC 7 nun nach keinen 3km am Wochenende,
> die erste Tour nicht überstanden.



Das iss natürlich bitter. Du scheinst mit Deinem Bike ja echt Pech gehabt zu haben. Hoffentlich wickelt Canyon das kulant ab. Hört sich irgendwie ja nach einem Herstellerfehler an der Gabel an. Echt ärgerlich! Dann wird das wohl erstmal nix mit dem Ausführen der neuen Bikes. Drück Dir die Daumen, dass es zügig abgewickelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (24. März 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Leider hat mein neues Nerve XC 7 nun nach keinen 3km am Wochenende,



So ein Dreck, hast Du ein Foto davon?
Da muß sich Canyon aber jetzt schon kulant zeigen - Delle und dann noch diese "ausgezischte" Gabel.


----------



## Schine (24. März 2009)

Dann nehme ich auch Platz =)

Nerve AM 7.0 white , in Large

Bestellt hab ich am 8.März, und der geplante Liefertermin lautet 11.Mai.
Hoffe dass es bis dahin regnet und schneit damit ich nicht wahnsinnig werde vor Vorfreude


----------



## Bobbi (24. März 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Leider hat mein neues Nerve XC 7 nun nach keinen 3km am Wochenende,
> die erste Tour nicht überstanden. Ich saß ca. 5 Minuten neben dem Rad beim Kaffee trinken im Garten bei Freunden und plötzlich hörte ich ein lautes zischen. ich ging zum Rad und konnte noch ein ganz leises zischen aus der Gabel hören, bei genauerer Betrachtung musste ich feststellen das die Dichtung aus Gabelholm gequollen ist. Nun verstehe ich die Welt nichtmehr. Somit werde ich wohl wieder Richtung Koblenz aufbrechen um das Rad zu Reklamieren, denn Delle im Rahmen und defekte Gabel das kann ich nicht dulden. Dann gebe ich es lieber ganz zurück nach 10 Tagen und 3km.



Wie hoch war die Gutschrift? Wurde die Gutschrift vom Kaufpreis abgezogen oder wird sie beim Kauf eines Produktes von Canyon verrechnet? Habe nämlich ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Torque eines Freundes nach Auslieferung. Delle im Oberrohr. Fragt sich wirklich wie das vorkommt. Außerdem durchlaufen die Bikes doch eine Endkontrolle, oder nicht? Da müsste so ein Fehler doch auffallen und der Kunde informiert werden. An der Stelle möchte ich Canyon jetzt keine gezielte mangelnde Informationsweitergabe unterstellen, aber irgendwie kommt es mir so vor.


----------



## sodsod (24. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Aufgepasst und mitgedacht  Für mich war es insofern plausibel, als dass alle Teile für die 7.0er da sein sollten. Aber ab morgen Vormittag iss mir das sowas von egal. Da werde ich in Koblenz mein neues Bike in Empfang nehmen .
> 
> Bei meinem hat es von der Kommissionierung noch 13 Tage gedauert, bis es montiert und abholbereit war.


13 tage! My bike (MR) was supposed to be ready 2 weeks ago. Called a couple of times and must say got a reply each time within 15 to 30 minutes. Last Friday I recieved an e-mail that the bike is supposed to be ready within 4 days. But reading you're mail I'm afraid the 4 days is just a standard answer.


----------



## Realzinni (24. März 2009)

Also ich war Heute in Koblenz und habe mein Nerve XC zurückgegeben,
nun bin ich mal gespannt wie lange Canyon benötigt mir den vollen Kaufpreis zurück auf mein Konto zu überweisen, wobei mir eine Barauszahlung lieber gewesen wäre...

Nun muss ich mir Gedanken machen was ich mir nun bestelle,
den 5 Wochen warten finde ich echt frech, daher auch die Rückerstattung.

Zum Thema Delle im Rahmen, 
den Mitaabeiter in der Werkstattannahme musste ich die Delle auch 2 mal zeigen bis er sie bemerkte 
Für die Dele wurde mir ein Gutschein über 100 angeboten.
Aber das mit der Gabel war mir dann echt zu viel.

Nun waren 3 Touren nach Koblenz (Aussuchen/Bestellen + Abholung + Rückgabe) a 2x160km 

Somit 960km und diverser Telefonate für ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2009)

hab heute ne Mail bekommen: dafür dicken Respekt 

******************************
wir bedauern, dass wir Ihnen heute mitteilen müssen, dass sich die Auslieferung 
Ihres bestellten Rades auf Grund einer sehr hohen Auslastung unserer Montage bis Mitte April verzögern kann.
Wir setzen alles daran Ihren Auftrag schnellstmöglich zu bearbeiten.
Wir bitten Sie diese Verzögerung zu entschuldigen, danken für Ihre Geduld und Ihr Verständnis.
******************************

ich kanns nicht fassen... 

vermutlich werde ich morgen versuchen meine Vorabüberweisung zurück zu bekommen. Canyon hat das Geld jetzt schon seit gut 2 1/2 Monaten. Sowas ist schlichtweg dreist!


----------



## Leinetiger (24. März 2009)

soooo
Ich habe ein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 in schwarz bestellt.

Bestelldatum: 24.03.09
Kommissioniert: 24.03.09
Geplante Lieferung: 07.04.09


----------



## Reini (24. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> hab heute ne Mail bekommen: dafÃ¼r dicken Respekt
> 
> ******************************
> wir bedauern, dass wir Ihnen heute mitteilen mÃ¼ssen, dass sich die Auslieferung
> ...



Hier genau die selbe Meldung. Welches Rad hast du bestellt?
Was mich aber Ã¤rgert ... mit einer neuen bestellbestÃ¤tigung auf 15.5 neu datiert. das wÃ¤re eine verzÃ¶gerung von 3 Monaten.  und das bei einem rad um immerhin 3500â¬

Von der Hotline ganz zu scweigen, die einen von tag zu tag vertrÃ¶sten. bzw woche zu woche. und eigentlich nie eine auskunft geben kÃ¶nnen/dÃ¼rfen??


----------



## enjung (24. März 2009)

@Realzinni: Echt ärgerlich die Geschichte. Als Alternative: bei mir war ein AMS 125 XT in der engeren Wahl. Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich. Aber keine Ahnung, wie's bei denen mit Verfügbarkeit/ Lieferzeit aussieht. Ich hoffe mal, dass es mit meinem XC keine Probs gibt (bin leider immer noch nicht gefahren).

Nun noch was zum Schmunzeln:
Ich komme grade nach Hause, da sagt meine Frau: "Da ist ein Anruf von Canyon auf dem AB, Dein Rad wird nächste Woche montiert und dann verschickt". Das konnte ich dann nicht wirklich glauben (habe mein Bike ja schließlich gestern in Koblenz abgholt). Also selber abgehört. Wortlaut: "[...]Sie hatten um einen Rückruf gebeten wegen ihres Fahrrads. Die Montage wird nächste Woche durchgeführt und dann sofort verschickt. [...]". 

Das war dann der versprochene Rückruf vom 17.03. . Frage mich, ob ich Canyon mal darauf hinweisen sollte, dass ich mein Bike schon habe. Nicht das nacher noch Eins mit der Post reinflattert... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergziege99 (24. März 2009)

torisch schrieb:


> Da haste wohl nicht richtig geguckt, das XC gibts in 4.0, 5.0 und als 8.0 in traffic-white als Express.
> Ich hab auch ein 7.0 in weiß bestellt (01.12.08), hab letzte Woche mit Canyon telefoniert, der Herr meinte, dass wohl 20 Stück 7.0 in weiß in der "Fertigung" sind, was auch immer das heißt. Kommissionierungsmail hab ich noch keine, mal sehn, was die kommende Woche bringt.



hi, hab gleiches am 28.11. bestellt- hast du nun die kommissionierungsmail erhalten? bei mir tut sich nichts.....


----------



## Starkbier (24. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> @Realzinni: Echt ärgerlich die Geschichte. Als Alternative: bei mir war ein AMS 125 XT in der engeren Wahl. Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich. Aber keine Ahnung, wie's bei denen mit Verfügbarkeit/ Lieferzeit aussieht. Ich hoffe mal, dass es mit meinem XC keine Probs gibt (bin leider immer noch nicht gefahren).
> 
> Nun noch was zum Schmunzeln:
> Ich komme grade nach Hause, da sagt meine Frau: "Da ist ein Anruf von Canyon auf dem AB, Dein Rad wird nächste Woche montiert und dann verschickt". Das konnte ich dann nicht wirklich glauben (habe mein Bike ja schließlich gestern in Koblenz abgholt). Also selber abgehört. Wortlaut: "[...]Sie hatten um einen Rückruf gebeten wegen ihres Fahrrads. Die Montage wird nächste Woche durchgeführt und dann sofort verschickt. [...]".
> ...



falls noch eins kommt, einfach pm an mich..hab noch platz im keller


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. März 2009)

@Reini: FR9.0


----------



## torisch (25. März 2009)

bergziege99 schrieb:


> hi, hab gleiches am 28.11. bestellt- hast du nun die kommissionierungsmail erhalten? bei mir tut sich nichts.....



Hab gestern wiedermal die Hotl angerufen, meinte, dass sie mit den FOX-Gabeln Lieferschwierigkeiten hatten  (andere Bikes mit der gleichen Gabel wurden ja auch schon geliefert) und dass die Lieferung wohl anfang April wird, ma sehn. Zum Glück hats gestern erstmal wieder geschneit.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. März 2009)

Wir stecken in der größten Wirtschaftskrise seit zig Jahren, 
und den wenigen Leuten die bereit sind viel Geld für ein Rad auszugeben 
versaut manns durch Unfähigkeit... ich bin immer noch sauer.


----------



## Manusa (25. März 2009)

******************************
wir bedauern, dass wir Ihnen heute mitteilen müssen, dass sich die Auslieferung 
Ihres bestellten Rades auf Grund einer sehr hohen Auslastung unserer Montage bis Mitte April verzögern kann.
Wir setzen alles daran Ihren Auftrag schnellstmöglich zu bearbeiten.
Wir bitten Sie diese Verzögerung zu entschuldigen, danken für Ihre Geduld und Ihr Verständnis.
******************************

Freemann, mir geht es genauso.
Erst wird man von Woche zu Woche vertröstet und dann so ne Mail.
Die Brauch anscheinend echt kein Geld/Kunden!
Ich hab auch schon Herrn Staab eine Mail geschrieben aber er ANtwortet genauso wenig. 

Hab echt schon viel schlechten Service erlebt, aber das!!!
Das soll ein 2009 Fahrrad sein, bei vilen bekommt man ende des Jahres schon die neuen Modelle und nicht erst mitte des aktuellen.

Jaja, jetzt kommt besstimmt wieder ein "Dann kauf doch wo anders" oder " Mein ist aber pünktlich bekommen..." blablabla

Und ja ich weiß wenn ich ein Auto bestelle dauert das auch solange, hab ich aber nicht!!!! (Mein Auto hat auch nur ca 3 Wochen gedauert  )

Hab auch schon versucht mir mal den Geschäftsführer oder den Verkausleiter geben zu lassen, aber dazu ist die Hotline auch nicht fähig.

Bin mal gespannt was jetzt für Antworten kommen

Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (25. März 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> ******************************
> wir bedauern, dass wir Ihnen heute mitteilen müssen, dass sich die Auslieferung
> Ihres bestellten Rades auf Grund einer sehr hohen Auslastung unserer Montage bis Mitte April verzögern kann.
> Wir setzen alles daran Ihren Auftrag schnellstmöglich zu bearbeiten.
> ...




Ein Wunder ist geschehen!!! Ich hab gerade einen Anruf con Canyon bekommen das mein Fahrrad fertig ist und ab 14 Uhr abgeholt werden kann.
Was eine Komunikation

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich von Canyon halten soll...

Aber jetzt hoffe ich das es wirklich klappt...
Melde mich wenn ich zurück bin.

Schimpfen hilft dann wohl doch...


----------



## Langley (25. März 2009)

Grüss schön, morgen komm ich auch nach Koblenz !

Gute Fahrt !

Take care

Langley


----------



## Manusa (25. März 2009)

Bekommst du dein FRX?
Werde mir das nachher mal angucken


----------



## Langley (25. März 2009)

Jo, ist aber schon seit einigen Tagen abholbereit.

Morgen ham wir frei, und dann gehts ab.

Take care

Langley


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2009)

Sooo,
nun auch bei mir.

*****************************************************************************************************
Sehr geehrter Herr ******,
wir bedauern, Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, dass die Auslieferung Ihres bestellten
Rades auf Grund von Verzögerungen bei einigen unserer Zulieferer nicht zum
ursprünglich angekündigten Termin erfolgen konnte. Die noch fehlenden
Komponenten befinden sich momentan im Zulauf, weitestgehend per Luftfracht, so
dass die noch ausstehenden Aufträge bis spätestens Mitte April fertiggestellt
und versendet werden können.
****************************************************************************************************

*Habe langsam kein Nerv mehr auf mein Nerve.*

Und was soll man von dieser Aussage halten

****************************************************************************************************
Daher möchten wir Sie bitten, von weiteren Statusnachfragen abzusehen.
***************************************************************************************************
Nervt das evtl., wenn der Kunde informiert werden möchte?


----------



## silberwald (25. März 2009)

Also, ich hab das ja im "Rückerstattungs-Thread" schon geschrieben. Bei mir ist es ähnlich. "Tut uns leid..." Bla-bla-bla. Liefertemin Mitte-Ende April. Teile für mein FRX 9.0zusammen seit 05.03.09. Fordere jetzt mein Geld zurück (per Einschreiben). Wenn ich es dann wieder hab, kauf ich mir ein NOX HC 8.0 Comp.


----------



## silberwald (25. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Sooo,
> nun auch bei mir.
> 
> *****************************************************************************************************
> ...



Nerv die jeden Tag mit Nachfragen, schreib denen einen Brief per Einschreiben und forder die auf dir alle deine enstandenen Unkosten (Telefon, Porto) aufgrund ihrer Unfähigkeit zu erstatten.

Ich mach das jetzt täglich bis sich bei denen was rührt!


----------



## Denisao (25. März 2009)

Ich bin die Lügen der Fa. Canyon mittlerweile satt!!
Jeder, der vor hat sich dort ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, der sollte folgende Wahrheitsformel zur Lieferzeit anwenden: 

[(Liefertermin Homepage)*2]³

Ich schaue mich jetzt nach was Neuem um...


----------



## silberwald (25. März 2009)

Denisao schrieb:


> Ich bin die Lügen der Fa. Canyon mittlerweile satt!!
> Jeder, der vor hat sich dort ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, der sollte folgende Wahrheitsformel zur Lieferzeit anwenden:
> 
> [(Liefertermin Homepage)*2]³
> ...




Gerade mal wieder bei Canyon angerufen. Nachdem vorgestern die Produktion schuld war sind es jetzt mal wieder Teile die nicht da sind. Angeblich waren sie ja schon am 05.03. alle da. Werde meinen Auftrag jetzt stornieren!


----------



## Langley (25. März 2009)

Dann storniert halt und gebt Ruhe.

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsieurflip (25. März 2009)

Seh ich genauso 

Bei mir ist es komplett andersrum:

Für meinen Teil war folgende Formel zutreffend:
Liefertermin Homepage / 2

Mein Bike (Nerve XC 5.0) war Ruck-Zuck fertig.
Alle meine Anrufe und E-Mails wurden ohne Probleme beantwortet.
Auf Rückrufe müsste ich, wenn überhaupt, max. 10min warten und in der Warteschleife war ich selten und dann höchsten 2-3min.

Also ich bin von Canyon begeistert! 
In so manchem Ladengeschäft bei uns hier in der Stadt hätte ich so ein Service nicht bekommen!


----------



## der_hannes (25. März 2009)

Also ehm nur weil es hier noch ein paar glückspilze gibt, brauchen die jetzt ja nu nicht noch öl ins feuer und so.. ne  
ich hab seit 4.3 meine komis(che)sionierungsmail fürs torque fr.9 und ja hatte jedesmal superfreundliche leude am telefon!! aber irgendwie scheinen die anweisungen zu bekommen einen zu verarschen bzw. das nächste glied der infokette!! naja egal.. wär ja alles net so schlimm wenn das infomanagement funktionieren würde, dann könnten die ja auch realistische lieferzeiten nennen... allein wegen der freiheitsberaubung die canyon uns hier antut, weil wir die ganze zeit vor dem scheiss forum hängen, um neue infos zu bekommen, müsste es doch wert sein mal für jedes modell ne art stockreport anzufertigen, und dann am besten noch mit wartelistenplätzen  ich mein im studentenwohnheimen geht sowas doch auch..(oder so ähnlich) ach ehm so dann fertig jetzt.. darüber reden hilft wirklich  naja samstag gehts nach salzburg und ich hoffe es passiert noch ein wunder!! 
prost!! denn trinken soll ja auch helfen!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. März 2009)

ich kann bestätigen das das bei Canyon leider eher üblich als Ausnahme ist. Hab ja vor 2 Jahren schonmal exakt das gleiche Theater mit meinem Nerve durchgemacht. Es ist zum Schreien.


----------



## Tim777 (25. März 2009)

Hatte mir im September ein Big Air bestellt. Ist heute noch nicht da. Habe auch schon im Januar storniert (der Laden hat die Bestellung aber gelassen und das Rad ist m.W. noch immer nicht da) und dann mein FR 9.0 bestellt. Waren so ungefähr vier Wochen, dann wars da und fährt sich prima. Alles ok. War vor 3 Jahren mit meinem Yellowstone auch so und 2002 auch mit meinem FS 1000. Auf mein Fusion Freak musste ich auch vier oder 6 Wochen warten. Ist ziemlich normal und bei mir lief alles immer gut (auch Umtausch und Reklamation siehe in der Canyon-Gallerie meine Zeilen dazu).

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Manusa (25. März 2009)

Ich hab es jetzt wirklich, sehr nett das Rad, bin aber nur eine kleine Runde gefahren...


----------



## terrible$one (25. März 2009)

lass mal bilder sehen!!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. März 2009)

@Langley: haut mal ein paar Bilder von euer Schüssel rein!

Bieeeeeeeeeette.


----------



## Langley (25. März 2009)

Werd mal sehen was geht. Erstmal herholen, dann Pedale dran, und wenn dann noch Sonne kommt gibts auch Bilder.

Take care

Langley


----------



## sudden (26. März 2009)

Also da nun auch zu den "in der canyon warteschleife stehenden" gehöre poste ich auch mal meine bisherigen erfahrungen:

Bestellt am 13.03.09 auf Vorkasse um das Bike zu "reservieren".
Reservierung daher, weil ich erst ende März wieder zuhause war, doch mein bis dahin als "expressbike" verfügbares Bike bis zu meiner Rückkehr schon vergriffen sein könnte.

So am 
-23. bei Canyon angerufen mit der Bitte bestellung auf "Nachname" zu ändern.
Sollte am selben Tag noch ne Bestätigung per Email erhalten. Parallel dazu hab ich selbes per Email in auftrag gegeben.
-24. Immer noch keine Emailbestätigung -> erneuter Anruf.
Selbe Antwort, es soll noch eine Emailbestätigung am selben Tag zu mir gehen. Bestellung immernoch auf "vorkasse".
-25. (siehe 24.)
-26. Bestellung wurde laut Hotline auf Nachname umgestellt, keine Emailbestätigung.
Vorraussichtliche Lieferung per Telefonauskunft : Frühestens so um den 02.04. - 04.04, wahrscheinlich aber zwischen dem 06.04- 11.04.

Bislang hatte ich keine Probleme mit langen Warteschleifen. Maximal 3 Minuten und am 26.03 ging sofort jemand dran.

Bislang gebe ich dem service 7/10 punkten (2Pkt abzug wegen verspäteter Umstellung, 1 wegen fehlender Email)
Ansonsten völlig i.O., da kenn ich echt schlimmeres! 

Halte euch aufm Laufenden,

Sofar

Greeeeeetz
Sudden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (26. März 2009)

Ein paar Bilder


----------



## Cortezsi (26. März 2009)

Manusa schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder



Geiles Rad!
Welchen Montageständer hast Du da?
Und bist mit dem Meade zufrieden? 10 Zöller?


----------



## Manusa (26. März 2009)

Das ist der von Ultimate... sehr gut verarbeitet und hält in allen positionen.
Meade ist auch gut 

Torque auch


----------



## Langley (26. März 2009)

So, war heute mit Husband in Koblenz, unser FRX Ltd. abholen. Ein paar Indoor Photos für Euch hab ich gemacht; mehr bei Sonnenschein.

Ich war sprachlos vor Happyness: vom Canyon Headquarter, vom Bike, von den freundlichen Canyonisty... unglaublich.

Als es um Unterhaltung mit Leuten ging stand ich quasi sprachlos daneben, lies meinen Schatz reden - als hätte ich kein einziges deutsches Wort mehr im Kopf.

Ich muss sagen: Jede Farbe der Bikes sieht in natura klasse aus - egal für was Ihr Euch entscheidet.

Und bei unserem Ltd. haben sie die Kettenführung in weiss genommen - sieht grandios aus. Man beachte meine erste "Umbauaktion" - die Ventilkappen. 

Liebe Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Steubi (26. März 2009)

Servus, hat schon jemand sein 09er nerve am in XL bekommen?
Falls ja hinterlegt mal ein Bild!
Gruesse,
S


----------



## Tim777 (26. März 2009)

Hallo Langley and husband,

sieht super aus Euer neues Bike.  (die Ventilkappen sind ja echt "style" zu den roten DT Swiss) Herzlichen Glückwunsch,

LG, Tim777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (26. März 2009)

Canyon kann auch anders!!!

24.03.09 11:00 Grand Canyon AL 6.0 bestellt
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 07.04.09!!!!!
24.03.09 12:00 Kommissioniert
26.03.09 14:00 Versandbestätigung!!!!!

Morgen wird es eintreffen!!

Besser geht es nicht. Der Service am Telefon war auch super


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. März 2009)

@Langley: Glückwünsch zu diesem hammer Geschoss.


----------



## timothekid (26. März 2009)

ik will auch endlich ma irgendwas von denen hören....
könnten ja wengistens schonmal die rechnung schicken damit ich
mein geld endlich los bin.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. März 2009)

du willst Geld loswerden? Kannst ja so lang meine Kontonummer ham.


----------



## Schulle (27. März 2009)

@Langley

.....Hammerteil, ein TRAUM 

Reit Ihn gut ein den Bock.......den geilen Mistbock !!! 
  

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wo ich ein großes Bild (als PC-Hintergrundbild) vom AM 7.0 in green downloaden kann? DANKE
LG Schulle


----------



## Cortezsi (27. März 2009)

Schulle schrieb:


> @Langley
> 
> .....Hammerteil, ein TRAUM
> 
> Reit Ihn gut ein den Bock.......den geilen Mistbock !!!



Hehehe....


----------



## Schulle (27. März 2009)

...sorry, hab ich von Dir geklaut


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. März 2009)

@Schulle: gibs nicht. Musste dir selber schnibbeln. Also die Flash(teil)bilder speichern und dann im Programm zusammenfügen. Is leider so. Warum auch immer... Canyon.


----------



## Schulle (27. März 2009)

war ja klar......manno


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. März 2009)

es gibt wallpaper, allerdings sind die nicht auf der hp verlinkt. hier gab es aber mal solche links. daraus konnte man sich mit etwas probieren die links für sein wunschrad basteln. ich find sie aber grade nicht mehr.

edit: gefunden und gebastelt! bitte sehr:

klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manusa (27. März 2009)

So zum Beispiel:

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-fr-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

oder so:

https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-es-9/t-white/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Schulle (27. März 2009)

@Mettwurst82
merci


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. März 2009)

Jemand aus meiner Familie hat vorgestern ein Nerve XC 5.0 2009 (schwarz anodisiert) bestellt. angegeben als Expressbike / sofort lieferbar. Der Liefertermin kam per email > 9. April. Also durchaus "expressbike". > ca. 14 Tage.  Wäre absolut o.k. Mal sehen ob es klappt. Werde berichten. Bike wird wenn dann auch abgeholt und vor Ort bezahlt.


----------



## f.topp (27. März 2009)

hat eigentlich schon jemand ein TES 7.0 bekommen?? der liefertermin für meins wurde nun schon zum wiederholtenmal verschoben


----------



## Leinetiger (27. März 2009)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Canyon kann auch anders!!!
> 
> 24.03.09 11:00 Grand Canyon AL 6.0 bestellt
> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 07.04.09!!!!!
> ...




Heute angekommen. super verpackt. Super zusammengebaut, alles perfekt eingestellt. Ich bin total zufrieden!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. März 2009)

@Mettwurst82: liegen die Bilder auf einem FTP Server, wo man alle gleichzeitig ziehen kann? Poste ma den Link wo du die Info her hast.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. März 2009)

die bilder liegen ganz normal auf dem canyon server. du musst den link entsprechend dem gewünschten modell anpassen. es gibt keine übersicht. erstmalig ist der liegt irgendwo weiter vorne in diesem thread aufgetaucht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. März 2009)

ok danke... ich bekomms nicht auf die Reihe: wie lautet der fürs frx und frx ltd?


----------



## Bobbi (27. März 2009)

Durch Logik und probieren inerhalb von 2min:

FRX-9
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg
FRX-9 LTD
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9-ltd/t-white/wallpaper.jpg

Viel Spaß damit.

Grüße,
Bojan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. März 2009)

mist, hatte immer die "9" vergessen. Danke.


----------



## anulu (28. März 2009)

@ f.topp
sers, warte auch schon seit ner Zeit drauf... mir wurde gesagt das der neue Montagetermin am 23.03 sei un danach das Bike ausgeliefert wird. Aba auf der Homepage steht jetz was von wegn Kalenderwoche 16 
werd da am Montag ma anrufen, weil die hamm schun seit über nem Monat mein Geld das ich überwiesen hab.


----------



## Terrier (28. März 2009)

Nach dem Liefertermin auf der Page würde ich nicht gehen. Bei mir war der tatsächliche LT auch früher als der auf der Page.


----------



## christian_nbg (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

fange seit 8 Jahren abstinenz wieder das Radfahren an, deshalb hab ich mir gestern gleich mal ein Torque ES bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt wie schnell das geht, halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Schönes We

Christian


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. März 2009)

anulu schrieb:


> ...weil die hamm schun seit über nem Monat mein Geld das ich überwiesen hab.



meins schon seit fast 3!


----------



## BigTrekStor (28. März 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *anulu*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber wieso gebt ihr euer Geld sofrüh her. Ich würde erst überweisen, wenn das Bike fertig ist. Auf die zwei bis fünf Tage kommt`s doch dann auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. März 2009)

Wenn Canyon sagt das Bike ist nÃ¤chste Woche versandfertig, geht Otto-NormalbÃ¼rger davon aus das dem auch so ist. Als "Canyon" GeschÃ¤digter weis ich jetzt auch, dass das nicht der RealitÃ¤t entspricht. Werde Montag mein Geld zurÃ¼ck fordern, denn die haben den Liefertermin schon wieder ne Woche nach hinten geschoben.

Ãbrigens: 3200â¬ angelegt auf einem Konto mit 4% entspricht pro Monat etwa 10â¬! Demnach schuldet mir Canyon schon ma die Versandkosten, und natÃ¼rlich noch mein RAD!


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2009)

BigTrekStor schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wieso gebt ihr euer Geld sofrüh her. Ich würde erst überweisen, wenn das Bike fertig ist. Auf die zwei bis fünf Tage kommt`s doch dann auch nicht mehr an.



Super Idee! 

Und was ist, wenn du die Rechnung bekommst, mit der Bitte um Überweisung, dem auch nachkommst, nach ein paar Tagen über eine Auslieferungsverzögerung informiert wirst und jetzt seit 5 Wochen auf das Bike wartest?

Sorry, aber bitte nur noch per Nachnahme!


----------



## BigTrekStor (28. März 2009)

Ok, da muß ich Euch Recht geben. 

Ich glaube ich würde platzen vor Wut.


----------



## admax (28. März 2009)

Nachnahme? Ist doch weithin bekannt, das es bei Canyon immer zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt. Wie kommt man denn da auf die geniale Idee per Vorauskasse zu bezahlen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. März 2009)

Ja ich hätts wissen müssen, weil ich vor 2 Jahren genau das gleiche Theater mitgemacht habe. Aber ich für meinen Teil erwarte irgendwie immer das sich was verbessert. Außerdem will ich auch nicht über Monate sonn Haufen Geld in Bar bei mir daheim liegen haben. Und mit EC-Karte bezahlen geht nicht so ohne Weiteres. Aber das haben wir in einem anderen Threat schon ausführlichst diskutiert.


----------



## anulu (28. März 2009)

Naja auf die geile Idee kommt man wenn man unter der Woche nich daheim is un wie auch mein Vorgänger sagte soviel geld auf dauer daheim rumliegen zu haben... 
und naja war wohl auch nochn kleiner denkfehler dabei... dachte das Torque es 8 gibts per sofortbike da kann das 7er ja nich viel länger dauern weil soviel unterschied is da auch nich.

Mir würde die Verzögerung auch nich soviel ausmachen wenn Canyon wenigstens regelmäßiger Emails schreiben würde also mich über den Status meiner Bestellung informieren würde wenns schon Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt un die selbst nich wissen wanns geliefert wir.


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2009)

admax schrieb:


> Nachnahme? Ist doch weithin bekannt, das es bei Canyon immer zu Lieferschwierigkeiten kommt. Wie kommt man denn da auf die geniale Idee per Vorauskasse zu bezahlen



Das frag dann doch mal die nette Dame aus dem CC, bei der ich am 02.12.08 bestellt habe. 
Sie meint halt Nachnahme wäre auch möglich, bevorzugt aber bitte mit Vorabüberweisung . Glaubt man nicht, ist aber wahr. Hatte bestimmt ihren ersten Arbeitstag im CC.


----------



## Bobbi (28. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ja ich hätts wissen müssen, weil ich vor 2 Jahren genau das gleiche Theater mitgemacht habe. Aber ich für meinen Teil erwarte irgendwie immer das sich was verbessert. Außerdem will ich auch nicht über Monate sonn Haufen Geld in Bar bei mir daheim liegen haben. Und mit EC-Karte bezahlen geht nicht so ohne Weiteres. Aber das haben wir in einem anderen Threat schon ausführlichst diskutiert.



Man muss doch nicht das Geld beim Postmann abgeben. Du kannst ebenso das Paket in einer DHL-Filiale abholen und dort das Geld bezahlen. Bei solchen Preisen würde ich eh per Nachnahme bezahlen. Die geringen Nachnahmegebühren sind im Vergleich zu den genannten Gesamtpreisen eher marginal.


----------



## f.topp (28. März 2009)

@ anulu
tja die KW für den LT meines TES 7.0 wird immer schön weiter nach hinten verschoben.tik,tak,tik,tak, das geht jetzt seit wochen so, bin schon ganz depresiv. brauchst gar nich anrufen die halten dich blos hin. bin nur froh das die meine kohle noch nich haben. cash by delivery! kann ich nur jedem raten...


----------



## jaamaa (28. März 2009)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Man muss doch nicht das Geld beim Postmann abgeben. Du kannst ebenso das Paket in einer DHL-Filiale abholen und dort das Geld bezahlen. Bei solchen Preisen würde ich eh per Nachnahme bezahlen. Die geringen Nachnahmegebühren sind im Vergleich zu den genannten Gesamtpreisen eher marginal.



OK!
Wenn dann mal das Bike nach wochenlangem Warten montiert und ausgeliefert wurde und du die Trackingnummer bekommen hast, sagst du dann dem Mann mit dem großen Paket an deiner Haustür an einem wunderschönen Samstag Vormittag mit angesagten 22°, weil es ja doch schon Mai ist, dass du es am Montag selber bei der Post abholst, weil du ja erst zur Bank musst!
Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (28. März 2009)

@Bobbi: hab kein Auto (also Vollzeitbiker), bin daher darauf angewiesen, dass die mir die Kiste vor die Tür stellen. *g*


----------



## burni87 (29. März 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> OK!
> Wenn dann mal das Bike nach wochenlangem Warten montiert und ausgeliefert wurde und du die Trackingnummer bekommen hast, sagst du dann dem Mann mit dem großen Paket an deiner Haustür an einem wunderschönen Samstag Vormittag mit angesagten 22°, weil es ja doch schon Mai ist, dass du es am Montag selber bei der Post abholst, weil du ja erst zur Bank musst!
> Alles klar



bekommt man keine versandbestätigung oder sowas ?
dann weist es ja 1-2 tage vorher das das rad kommt und kannst geld abheben, aber ich hab mal gehört man kann biem postboten auch mit kreditkarte zahlen ... ka ob das stimmt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

bleibt das "problemchen", dass zumindest bei meiner Bank das Limit für Kartenzahlungen 2500 Kröten ist. Daran ist nicht zu rütteln.


----------



## burni87 (29. März 2009)

zumindest bei bezahlung per kreditkarte solltest das limit eigtl nach oben setzen können


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

das ist korrekt, aber für eine Zahlung im Jahr das Limit so hoch setzen? Ich weiß nicht. Im Nachhinein wär es den Aufwand wert gewesen.


----------



## burni87 (29. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> das ist korrekt, aber für eine Zahlung im Jahr das Limit so hoch setzen? Ich weiß nicht. Im Nachhinein wär es den Aufwand wert gewesen.



tja entweder du hast den aufwand mit der bank und freust dich dann weil du das bike in der hand hast, oder du hast es nicht in der hand und ärgerst dich mit canyon rum dass du deine rückzahlung bekommst 

aber bei vorkasse hätte ich sowieso angst dass dhl das packet beim nachbarn abgibt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

unser nächster Nachbar ist gut 600-700m weit weg. Hier wird nix beim Nachbarn abgegeben.


----------



## anulu (29. März 2009)

@ f.topp
na das hört sich ja klasse an 
woher weist du deinen Liefertermin, also das er sich immer wieder verschiebt? Gehst du nach der Homepage oda rufst du dort an oder bekommst du emails?
weil ich werd über nix informiert vun denne un deshalb ruf ich auch mal an, wenned sollense mir mein geld zurücküberweisen un ich bezahls dann eben doch per nachnahme...

mfg ich, in der Hoffnung dasses doch schnell kommt


----------



## burni87 (29. März 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> unser nächster Nachbar ist gut 600-700m weit weg. Hier wird nix beim Nachbarn abgegeben.



das is natürlich ein argument, aber dann geh ich mal davon aus dass ihr den postboten gut kennt oder ? dann kannst dem ja sagen er solls erst noch nen tag stehen lassen und euch bescheid sagen das ers morgen bringt, dann hast zeit das geld zu holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. März 2009)

jepp, so ungefähr wird es wohl ablaufen.


----------



## f.topp (29. März 2009)

@anulu
hab da bisher 2mal angerufen das erstemal in kw8 weil ich wissen wollte ob der versprochene termin 9kw eingehalten wird. da sagte man mir tut uns leid wird die kw11. in kw 10 gabs ein mail sorry kw 13. nach dem die hp dann kw 14 sagte hab ich nochmal angerufen da hieß es dann wird woll anfang-mitte April. Nun steht aufer hp mittlerweile kw15...das einzige was bisher pünktlich kam war die rechnung glaub in kw 6 .... wird aber erst bei abholung bezahlt.


----------



## f.topp (29. März 2009)

update 
kw 16 steht nu aufer HP...


----------



## flx_ch (29. März 2009)

warten warten warten ....

"Coast" Nerve XC 8.0 monza red Gr. L bestellt am 18.März ... geplanter Liefertermin am 6. April ... schaun wir mal, Rechnung ging aber schon ein ^^


----------



## lukrab (29. März 2009)

Hat irgendjemand schon Neuigkeiten von den Nerve AM 6.0? Hab seit Ewigkeite nichts mehr von Canyon gehört und die haben schon seit knapp 1 1/2 Monaten mein Geld. Hät ich nicht so viel wegen dem Abi zu tun würde ich glaub ich nach Koblenz fahren, weil irgendwie hät ich schon langsam mal gern mein Bike.

mfg lukrab


----------



## burni87 (30. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schon Neuigkeiten von den Nerve AM 6.0? Hab seit Ewigkeite nichts mehr von Canyon gehört und die haben schon seit knapp 1 1/2 Monaten mein Geld. Hät ich nicht so viel wegen dem Abi zu tun würde ich glaub ich nach Koblenz fahren, weil irgendwie hät ich schon langsam mal gern mein Bike.
> 
> mfg lukrab




also ich hab ja mein AM auch erst vor kurzem bestellt, letzte woche bestellung auf am 6.0 in weiss geändert

da meinten sie was von lieferprobleme mit fox gabeln .............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand schon Neuigkeiten von den Nerve AM 6.0? Hab seit Ewigkeite nichts mehr von Canyon gehört und die haben schon seit knapp 1 1/2 Monaten mein Geld. Hät ich nicht so viel wegen dem Abi zu tun würde ich glaub ich nach Koblenz fahren, weil irgendwie hät ich schon langsam mal gern mein Bike.
> 
> mfg lukrab



Für das AM 6.0 white/L fehlen noch Teile 
Sollen bis Ende der kommenden Woche da sein und Auslieferung bis Mitte April. Ostern können wir wohl vergessen.
Hast du denn keine Mail bekommen?


----------



## burni87 (30. März 2009)

ich warte ja seit ner woche auf die email das meine bestellung geändert wurde oO

morgn ruf ich wieder an ...


----------



## lukrab (30. März 2009)

Ja mir hat Man gesagt, dass die Lieferprobleme gelöst seien. Nur sei der Montagetermin verlegt worden, aber es seien schon einige Bikes montiert und die sollten letzte Woche rausgehen. Tja da war ich wohl nicht dabei.

mfg lukrab


----------



## burni87 (30. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Ja mir hat Man gesagt, dass die Lieferprobleme gelöst seien. Nur sei der Montagetermin verlegt worden, aber es seien schon einige Bikes montiert und die sollten letzte Woche rausgehen. Tja da war ich wohl nicht dabei.
> 
> mfg lukrab



wann haben sie denn gesagt das die probleme gelöst sind ?


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Ja mir hat Man gesagt, dass die Lieferprobleme gelöst seien. Nur sei der Montagetermin verlegt worden, aber es seien schon einige Bikes montiert und die sollten letzte Woche rausgehen. Tja da war ich wohl nicht dabei.
> 
> mfg lukrab



 Nerve 6.0.  Farbe / Größe / Wann bestellt?

Und wenn es keine Lieferprobleme mehr gibt, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass alle Teile da sind . Sie können sich ja immer noch im Zulauf befinden.


----------



## burni87 (30. März 2009)

so aktuellere infos von mir:

hab heute nochmal angerufen, leider hat man es nicht geschafft meine bestellung innerhalb von einer woche abzuändern ... da gehts ja schon los

dann nachgefragt wie es mit der lieferzeit eines AM 6.0 aussieht, letzte woche war noch von 2-3 wochen die rede, heute habe ich dann erfahren das ich auch das 6.0 wohl erst im juli bekommen würde 

-> bestellung storniert -> morgen geh ich zum cube händler


----------



## Zuecho (30. März 2009)

Mein XC 9.0 in grau wurde nun auch zum wiederholten Male verschoben.
Erst war am 9.3 LT, dann bis Ende Maerz und laut dem letzten Telefonats sollte es allerspaetestens Mitte April werden (KW15). 
Heute steht auf der Website schon KW16. 
Bin gespannt wie lang das noch so weitergeht.........


----------



## martin82 (30. März 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> so aktuellere infos von mir:
> 
> hab heute nochmal angerufen, leider hat man es nicht geschafft meine bestellung innerhalb von einer woche abzuändern ... da gehts ja schon los
> 
> ...



Juli ist ja mal ein schlechter Witz... werde morgen mal wegen meinem torque anrufen... dann kann ich mich ja langsam auch nach alternativen umsehen...


----------



## burni87 (30. März 2009)

martin82 schrieb:


> Juli ist ja mal ein schlechter Witz... werde morgen mal wegen meinem torque anrufen... dann kann ich mich ja langsam auch nach alternativen umsehen...



ist doch ein tolles angebot, das am 7.0 wär erst im august gekommen


----------



## f.topp (30. März 2009)

ich glaub die sind so mit den 2011er modellen beschäftigt das die 2009er erst in 2010 ausgeliefert werden, oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (30. März 2009)

Nerve AM 6.0, Größe M, schwarz, bestellt am 28.11.08.

Hab von Canyon ein PM bekommen und da drin stand des.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. März 2009)

Hab inzwischen gut 10 mal wegen meinem FR angerufen.
Jedes Mal haben die keine Ahnung.
Jedes Mal schau ich auf die HP und der Liefertermin wandert eine Woche weiter.
Jedes Mal wird mir ein Rückruf versprochen.
NIE RUFT JEMAND ZURÜCK. NIE HABEN DIE EINE AHNUNG WAS ABGEHT.



gibt es bei Canyon überhaupt einen Tel Menschen, der nicht ohne rot zu werden lügen kann?


----------



## jaamaa (30. März 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> -> bestellung storniert -> morgen geh ich zum cube händler



Da war ich letzte Woche Mi auch schon. Mal nach einer Alternative geschaut. Das Stereo K18 wäre mit dem Nerve vergleichbar.

Jetzt pass auf! Gr.L in schwarz / ausverkauft in 2009. OK, wollte eh ein weißes Rad. Davon waren zu dem Zeitpunkt für 2009 noch 4 Stück bestellbar. Liefertermin Ende April oder später.
Und nun? Doch warten!?!


----------



## burni87 (31. März 2009)

naja hier gibts noch ein paar mehr händler, irgendwer wird eins im laden stehen haben das mir entspricht und das nimm ich mit


----------



## flx_ch (31. März 2009)

so nachdem ich die ganzen hiobsbotschaften gelesen habe dachte ich mir rufe ich heute mal an und musste feststellen, dass canyon den voraussichtlichen liefertermin never einhalten kann. von meiner seite lief alles so wie von canyon vorgegeben (überweisung). 

das ist echt ein armutszeugnis einen liefertermin vorauszusagen (laut canyon 2,5wochen nach bestellung), der unmöglich gehalten werden kann. so hat es mir die callcentermitarbeiterin auch gesagt. 
hatte das gleiche problem bei dell von einem jahr. die waren sehr bemüht und haben mir gutschriften zugesprochen ... ich bin mal gespannt wie das bei canyon ablaufen wird. aber wie das hier zu lesen ist brauch ich da nicht weiterträumen. 

ah .. habe ein xc8.0 bestellt. noch einer mit dem xc unter den wartenden? wenn ja wie lang schon??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. März 2009)

wie lange wartest du auf dein rad? 2,5 wochen? bleib mal locker...


----------



## burndie (31. März 2009)

Hi alle zusammen.
Hab mein Canyon  Torque ES 7.0 am 28. November bestellt und es ist jetzt geplanter Liefertermin Mitte April angesetzt. Langsam kotzt es mich echt an.
Vor 2 Wochen wurde mir gesagt, dass alle Teile bereits geliefert sind und Letzte Woche die BIkes verschickt werden sollten.
Tja Anruf letzter Woche Freitag bei Canyon und siehe da, sie haben noch immer Lieferschwierigkeiten?
Hä, was soll den das? Lügen die einen glatt an?
DIe Teile sind da und jetzt wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten?
Dann die nächste Frechheit, ich wollte auf das Express Torque ES 8.0 umsteigen. Nach langem Gerede (ich wollte sichergehen, dass es lieferbar ist) rückte die Dame am Telefon damit heraus, dass keines der Torque ES 8.0 auf Express lieferbar ist.
Und ich sollte meine Bestellung nicht ändern, weil ich dann noch weiter nach hinten gereiht werde... Tja, nun steh aber das Bike weiterhin als Expressbike auf der Homepage angeschrieben.
Canyon lügt den Kunden echt an nur um diese schnell zu fangen.
Dann hab ich sie gefragt, ob man für die ganze Wartezeit auch vielleicht eine Entschädigung bekommt und sie hat gesagt dass dies natürlich passieren wird. War dann zu blöd nachzufragen, was das ist.... mir hat die Dame echt schon leid getan.....
Habt ihr schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht mit Canyon zwecks Entschädigungen?

Wäre echt gerne mal auf ein Statement von Canyon zu dem ganzen Lügensumpf interessiert....
Mein Geld liegt seit Feb auf ihrem Konto und kein Statement nichts......

nicht mal auf mein Mail antworten sie....

schade, dass man heute noch so verarscht wird. Glaub ein jeder würde es verstehen, wenn man warten muss aber dass man angelogen wird, dass ist doch echt die Frechheit....


----------



## flx_ch (31. März 2009)

ja muss ich wohl locker bleiben, der letzte beitrag zeigts ja eindeutig ^^ war so ein umgang mit kunden bis jetzt noch von nirgends gewohnt. das wird wohl nix mit dem bike zu ostern 

to be continued ...


----------



## martin82 (31. März 2009)

Wow ich habe sogar eine email bekommen: schaut euch mal den aussagekräftigen Text an. Ich habe wohlgemerkt nach einem Termin gefragt.



> Hallo Herr Litzel,
> 
> leider müssen wir Sie in letzter Konsequenz noch um ein wenig Geduld bitten was die Fertigstellung Ihres Rades betrifft.
> 
> ...



das is echt bitter, und ich dachte der Laden wäre professionell

habe ügs auch ein torque es 7.0 geordert, zum glück noch nicht bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (31. März 2009)

Wo ist Dein Problem ?

Was soll die Jammerei? Man wird informiert wenn das Bike zur Abholung bereitsteht und hat dann wochenlang Zeit es abzuholen.

Take care

Langley


----------



## jaamaa (31. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Wo ist Dein Problem ?
> Was soll die Jammerei?
> 
> Langley



Oh sorry, aber wenn du das nicht erkennst! 

Und zu der Bezeichnung 'Jammerei' habe ich schon mal etwas gesagt.


----------



## burni87 (31. März 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Wo ist Dein Problem ?
> 
> Was soll die Jammerei? Man wird informiert wenn das Bike zur Abholung bereitsteht und hat dann wochenlang Zeit es abzuholen.
> 
> ...



er wüsste nur gerne ob er das rad in dieser saison noch nutzen kann 



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wie lange wartest du auf dein rad? 2,5 wochen? bleib mal locker...



ich für meinen teil kann auch ohne probleme 4 oder 6 wochen warten, aber letzte woche hat man meine bestellung geändert mit den worten "in 3 wochen sollte es da sein" und gestern sagt man mir dass es nicht geändert ist und wohl doch bis juli braucht, das ist für mich schon ein grund sauer zu werden


----------



## Katstroph (31. März 2009)

Hab im Januar ein nerve XC 7 bestellt lieferdatum Mitte März. Auskunft per mail geben die wohl nicht. Telefonisch scheints etwas besser zu sein, allerdings weiß die Rezeption wohl nicht was in der Monatge los ist. 

Hab letzte Woche ÜBERRASCHUNG einen Anruf!!! von denen bekommen wohl aus der Montage, dass mein bike in ein paar Tagen fertig sein soll: Ich soll wieder benachrichtigt werden. Jetzt ne gute Woche später ruf ich wieder an, keiner weiß von was, nochmal ein-zwei Wochen warten.... 

Leider hab ich schon im voraus bezahlt. Wenn ich das bike jemals bekommen sollte bin ich gespannt wie lange der Service dauern wird wenn mal was ernstes sein sollte....

Canyon nie wieder - sorry (Fahrräder wohl ganz gut, aber was bringts wenn man nicht zum fahren kommt??)


----------



## burndie (31. März 2009)

Hej hab jetzt bei Canyon eine antwort auf mein Mail bekommen.
Es ist so dass beim Torque ES 7.0 die Equilizer Laufräder von Sun noch nicht geliefert wurden. war für 20.03. geplant aber noch immer nicht da....
heist wohl warten....


----------



## burndie (31. März 2009)

War endlich mal eine Auskunft mit Sinn... Endlich einmal erfährt man was da nicht passt.
Irgendwie gehts mir dann schon besser wenn man fakten serviert bekommt warum es nicht geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjung (31. März 2009)

Katstroph schrieb:


> Hab im Januar ein nerve XC 7 bestellt lieferdatum Mitte März. Auskunft per mail geben die wohl nicht. Telefonisch scheints etwas besser zu sein, allerdings weiß die Rezeption wohl nicht was in der Monatge los ist.
> 
> Hab letzte Woche ÜBERRASCHUNG einen Anruf!!! von denen bekommen wohl aus der Montage, dass mein bike in ein paar Tagen fertig sein soll: Ich soll wieder benachrichtigt werden. Jetzt ne gute Woche später ruf ich wieder an, keiner weiß von was, nochmal ein-zwei Wochen warten....



Das wird Dich zwar wohl nicht aufmuntern, aber ich habe Ende Februar ein XC 7 bestellt und es letzte Woche Montag abgeholt (schwarz, L) . Komischerweise habe ich 2 Tage nach(!) der Abholung einen gleichlautenden Anruf von Canyon aufm AB gehabt, dass mein Bike nächste Woche montiert und dann verschickt würde . Irgendwas läuft da gewaltig schief...

Naja, ich kann eigentlich nicht meckern, weil ich jetzt mal nach Hause fahre und meinem neuen Bock das erste Mal den Wald zeigen werde .

Drück Euch weiter die Daumen, dass Eure Bikes schnell fertig werden.


----------



## f.topp (31. März 2009)

i´m waiting for delivery
each day antil three
oh lord won´t you buy me
a coloured GT


----------



## Katstroph (31. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> Das wird Dich zwar wohl nicht aufmuntern, aber ich habe Ende Februar ein XC 7 bestellt und es letzte Woche Montag abgeholt (schwarz, L) . Komischerweise habe ich 2 Tage nach(!) der Abholung einen gleichlautenden Anruf von Canyon aufm AB gehabt, dass mein Bike nächste Woche montiert und dann verschickt würde . Irgendwas läuft da gewaltig schief...
> 
> Naja, ich kann eigentlich nicht meckern, weil ich jetzt mal nach Hause fahre und meinem neuen Bock das erste Mal den Wald zeigen werde .
> 
> Drück Euch weiter die Daumen, dass Eure Bikes schnell fertig werden.



Lustig !! Mein XC7 ist auch ein L aber in weiß. Du hast deins vor einer Woche abgeholt und bist es noch nicht gefahren? -- unfair...


----------



## enjung (31. März 2009)

Katstroph schrieb:


> Du hast deins vor einer Woche abgeholt und bist es noch nicht gefahren? -- unfair...



So... bin gerade zurück von meiner kleinen Hausrunde. Das Bike iss einfach nur geil!!! Nur die Wege, die von den nutzlosen Fressern mit vier Beinen zertrampelt sind, gehen mir ziemlich aufn Senkel... Reiten im Wald sollte einfach verboten werden .

Also Kopf hoch - das Warten lohnt sich!


----------



## Katstroph (31. März 2009)

enjung schrieb:


> So... bin gerade zurück von meiner kleinen Hausrunde. Das Bike iss einfach nur geil!!! Nur die Wege, die von den nutzlosen Fressern mit vier Beinen zertrampelt sind, gehen mir ziemlich aufn Senkel... Reiten im Wald sollte einfach verboten werden .
> 
> Also Kopf hoch - das Warten lohnt sich!




Schwacher trost - dennoch fäältmir jetzt das warten leichter, hast dein rad hoffentlich nicht gleich eingesaut..


----------



## martin82 (1. April 2009)

so war gerade 25 minuten in der besagten Warteschleife, Termin gabs noch keinen, soll die Tage mal zurÃ¼ckgerufen werden... (bin gespannt) ... dafÃ¼r wurde mir ein 30â¬ Gutschein versprochen....


----------



## burni87 (1. April 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> naja hier gibts noch ein paar mehr händler, irgendwer wird eins im laden stehen haben das mir entspricht und das nimm ich mit


 


jaamaa schrieb:


> Da war ich letzte Woche Mi auch schon. Mal nach einer Alternative geschaut. Das Stereo K18 wäre mit dem Nerve vergleichbar.
> 
> Jetzt pass auf! Gr.L in schwarz / ausverkauft in 2009. OK, wollte eh ein weißes Rad. Davon waren zu dem Zeitpunkt für 2009 noch 4 Stück bestellbar. Liefertermin Ende April oder später.
> Und nun? Doch warten!?!


 
ich hol morgen mein ams 125 vom händler ab 

probefahrt hab ich auch schon gemacht, kostet mich genausoviel wie das am 6.0 dafür komplett XT ausstattung


nochmal zu canyon:
nachdem ich letzte woche montag die bestellung geändert habe und nix passiert ist hab ich diese woche montag meine bestellung storniert
gestern kam dann die bestellbestätigung für das am 6.0  angegebener liefertermin: 26. juli  soviel zu den 3 wochen die mir am telefon genannt wurden


----------



## silberwald (1. April 2009)

So, obwohl ich mich nicht offiziel zu allen anderen Wartenden ins Wartezimmer gesetzt habe, verlasse ich nun das leidige Canyon Wartezimmer.

Nach langem Ringen um mein Geld, wird es nun kein FRX mehr. Mein neues NOX Flux HC 8.0 Team ist bestellt und nächste Woche abholbereit.

Haltet die Ohren steif und nervt Canyon weiter, damit ihr eure Bikes bekommt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. April 2009)

Wenn ich doch bloß eine Alternative hätte.


----------



## martin82 (1. April 2009)

wurde wirklich nach nur wenigen stunden von canyon zurückgerufen... Mein Torque es 7 soll zwischen 13.04 und 17.04 fertigwerden. Mir wurde auch gesagt die Laufräder wären das Problem.... 
Eigentlich nicht mehr lange zu warten... trotzdem ******** weil ich über Ostern nach Bozen hätte fahren können... ze fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. April 2009)

ich habe heute auch einen Anruf bekommen... bei meinem FR9.0 solls auch Mitte April werden. Mein Optitune mit der 96-105kg Feder für Fox 36 ist nicht möglich, bzw. führt zu massiver weiterer Verzögerung.

Komisch, dass ich das schon vor 2 Monaten wusste und die Hotline erst heute. Also gibts bei mir kein Optitune und es bleibt Abwarten.


----------



## admax (1. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch bloß eine Alternative hätte.



Für mich gibt es leider auch keine Alternative zum Nerve AM 9.0 HS. Da wäre nur noch das Ghost AMR Square. Kostet viel mehr und ist KW 20 lieferbar. Also durchhalten. Geduld ist eine Tugend.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. April 2009)

Hatte zwischenzeitlich mit meiner Frau noch mal hier platzgenommen.

Torque FR7 bestellt Mittwoch, den 25.03.2009, bestätigt am 26.03.2009, verschickt am 27.03.2009, angekommen am 01.04.2009 !! Nein, kein Aprilscherz .

Nach meinem langen Kampf um die Lieferung meines FR8 (Solltermin 06.01.09, Isttermin 18.02.2009), welches ich nun schon seit ca. 4 Wochen benutze, ist meine Frau so scharf auf *mein* Torque geworden, dass wir Ihr auch eins bestellt haben .

Also innerhalb von einer Saison total unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht, was die Lieferzeit betrifft.

P. S. Ein echt süßes Pärchen ! Werde bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos von den beiden Turtelteubchen machen!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. April 2009)

dein FR8.0 sieht riesig aus, ist das XL?


----------



## Deleted 125853 (2. April 2009)

@ Freeman_1982: meinst Du meins? Ja, ist XL. Passt mir aber gut . Bin 188, 89SL. Benutze das Bike aber auch (primär) für Endurotouren .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. April 2009)

bin auch 1,88 und fahr alle Bikes in L. Hab das Torque auch schon probiert und L war sehr angenehm. Kommt aber auf den Einsatzbereich an. Bei mir gehts meist runter. *g*


----------



## Kaltumformer (2. April 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Jemand aus meiner Familie hat vorgestern ein Nerve XC 5.0 2009 (schwarz anodisiert) bestellt. angegeben als Expressbike / sofort lieferbar. Der Liefertermin kam per email > 9. April. Also durchaus "expressbike". > ca. 14 Tage.  Wäre absolut o.k. Mal sehen ob es klappt. Werde berichten. Bike wird wenn dann auch abgeholt und vor Ort bezahlt.



Ich zitiere mal meinen Beitrag vom 27.03.... Heute kam die eMail, das das Rad in Koblenz bereit zum abholen stehen würde. Also morgen dann Abholung. Bei 8 Tagen inkl. WE ab Bestellung, wenn heute schon zum abholen Zeit wäre, da kann man doch nicht meckern. Das ist Express. 

Würde sagen Canyon hat dazu gelernt, das sie jedem Kunden eine Freude machen können, indem sie Lieferzeiten zunächst konservativ angeben, und dann die Kundenerwartung übertreffen indem sie dann doch 1-2 Wochen früher dran sind.  (o.k. es hat Ausnahmen was ich hier im thread so sehe... ).  Wenn jetzt am Rad noch alles dran ist und nix kaputt ist dann ist alles paletti.

Gruß

P.S. Habe auf mein Rad damals auch länger als 4 Wochen gewartet, aber auch das war knapp 1 1/2 Woche vorher da wie angekündigt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (2. April 2009)

ich denke DU bist hier die Ausnahme, nicht wir. Der Normalkunde wird verarscht. sorry 

mein 1. Liefertermin war der 12.01.2009. Reicht das?


----------



## bergziege99 (2. April 2009)

Mal wieder meine Daten: Nerve XC 7. bestellt nach dem Release der Homepage am *28.11.08*, LT 16. März. 
Bis heute keine Lieferung obwohl seit dem 19. März alle Teile im Haus sind - nun wird auch das Wetter besser und Ostern wollte ich mit dem Bike auf Tour....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yukon100 (2. April 2009)

Ich bin besser: Nerve MR9, bestellt am 28.11.08, LT 16. Feb. 
Mein Rad ist auch bis heute noch nicht geliefert worden. In der 2 Märzwoche waren angeblich mal alle Teile da, die Woche drauf aber wieder abhanden gekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich bei dem Laden das 8 Rad bestellt (davon 6 Bekannten ein Rad aufgeschwatzt) und das MR9 ist das 5 Rad welches erheblich zu spät kommt (wenn es überhaupt noch kommt). Aber selbst wenn das Rad noch kommt, werde ich sicherlich keine Empfehlung mehr aussprechen ein Rad dieser Marke zu kaufen, obwohl ich die Rädchen wirklich sehr durchdacht finde.


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2009)

Für mein AM (Bestellt 02.Dez / LT 23.Feb) waren auch schon zwei mal alle Teile da. Sollte nur noch in die Montage. BRÜLLA 
Im Moment fliegen irgendwelche Teile von A nach B, wohl nur nicht nach K, wie Koblenz.

Sollen aber doch alle bis Mitte April fertig sein. BRÜLLA 
Habe dann gestern nochmal angerufen, ob es nicht doch vor Ostern klappen würde.  Es soll ja Leute geben, die zu dem Zeitpunkt mit ihrem neuen Rad Urlaub geplant haben. 
Antwort: *Nein! Aber das Warten lohnt sich, weil ich dann ja ein tolles Bike bekomme.* Ja super !

Das ist wohl wahr, sonst hätte ich es mir ja auch nicht bestellt. Aber schön wäre auch, wenn ich es mal selber erfahren könnte.


----------



## der_hannes (2. April 2009)

juhu mein fahrrad ist fertig... 
oh nur an die falsche adresse geschickt  haben sich wohl meine adresse auf der unsichtbaren schreibmaschune notiert.. na wenigsten hatten sie die bankdaten noch......mal sehen wie lannge es nu dauert
gruß hannes


----------



## jaamaa (2. April 2009)

der_hannes schrieb:


> juhu mein fahrrad ist fertig...
> oh nur an die falsche adresse geschickt  haben sich wohl meine adresse auf der unsichtbaren schreibmaschune notiert.. na wenigsten hatten sie die bankdaten noch......mal sehen wie lannge es nu dauert
> gruß hannes



Was hattest du denn bestellt?


----------



## der_hannes (3. April 2009)

torque fr 9.0 raw m, komissionierung war am 4.3.
gruß hannes


----------



## Kerguelen (3. April 2009)

Hey da wollt ich mich schon hinsetzen!!
 
naja ich wart jetzt auch auf mein neues fr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonNerveAM (3. April 2009)

Ich reihe mich auch mal in die Warteschlange ein...

Nach eine Probefahrt mit dem Nerve AM 7.0 war ich absolut überzeugt!!! Ein Traumbike, ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind...

Leider ist der Liefertermin erst Anfang Juli... 

Aber die Gaudi wird nach der langen Warterei nur größer sein...


----------



## xc9 (4. April 2009)

Wo hast Du denn die Probefahrt gemacht?


----------



## pedale3 (4. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Sitzen machen, weißes AM 8.0 (L).



Zitat:"...wir haben...kommissioniert..."

))))

/Pedale.


----------



## Kerguelen (4. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Zitat:"...wir haben...kommissioniert..."
> 
> ))))
> 
> /Pedale.




meins ist auch schon seit ner woche kommisioniert
die mail, dass es losgeschickt wurde hab ich immer noch nich 
aber das soll deiner freude natürlich keinen abbruch tun


----------



## Starkbier (4. April 2009)

xc9 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn die Probefahrt gemacht?



entweder bei canyon vor ort auf dem hof oder bei jemandem in seiner umgebung


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ich denke DU bist hier die Ausnahme, nicht wir. Der Normalkunde wird verarscht. sorry
> 
> mein 1. Liefertermin war der 12.01.2009. Reicht das?



Also am abgeholten XC ist soweit alles tip top. Das Oberrohr sieht schon heftig aus was dort in Sachen 'Hydroforming' gemacht wurde. Echt klasse Rad das XC. Der Rahmen gefällt mir wirklich sehr. 

Andere Baustelle:
An meinem Rad werde ich morgen die Gabel ausbauen und zur Reklamation / Garantie schicken. Angekündigt waren 2-3 Wochen bis ich sie wieder habe.... Mal sehen wieviel das werden. Kann also mitfühlen auch wenn es ein etwas anderes Wartezimmer ist . Ein gutes hat es, ich habe genug Zeit mir eine neue Kette zu kaufen und zu montieren nachdem die alte gestern bei einem Antritt mit Schmackes gerissen ist. Interessantes Erlebnis was einem da Shimano so beschert...

Gruß


----------



## Flaschengeist (5. April 2009)

Mein Nerve MR 9 habe ich am 21.01. bestellt. 

Nach einigen Terminverschiebungen (von denen ich nur auf Nachfrage erfahren hab) soll es jetzt ca. Mitte April geliefert werden.

Angeblich sollen sogar die Lieferverzögerungen aller Modelle bis Mitte April abgearbeitet sein 

Ich glaub es jedenfalls erst wenn ich das Rad vor mir hab.


----------



## wildermarkus (6. April 2009)

War niemand beim Tag der offenen Tür?

Was gibt es neues?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. April 2009)

Die hatten heute Tag der offenen Tür?

Das erklärt warum ich den ganzen Tag niemanden an die Strippe bekommen habe.


----------



## timothekid (6. April 2009)

nee am samstag war das.
wer hat eigentlich hier ma längsten auf ne rechnung oder sonstiges gewartet?
karneval expressbike per vorkasse bestellt.
hab ibs jetzt nur sone automatscieh bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (6. April 2009)

2 Monate sind bei Canyon "normal". kann aber auch ma länger dauern. Einige haben zum Start der Homepage bestellt. War iwan im November und habens Rad immer noch ned. Kannst ja ma nachrechnen.


----------



## marcomania (6. April 2009)

Ich warte auch schon ganz ungeduldig auf mein Nerve AM 7.0...

Ursprünglich sollte es Ende März da sein, jetzt Mitte April, heute der Anruf war leider nicht sonderlich erquicklich. Bemüht war der Kollege, aber genaues sagen konnte er leider auch nicht.
Wollte aber mal speziell deswegen Rücksprache halten und mich morgen oder übermorgen deswegen zurückrufen,...

Vielleicht kann ja einer der mitlesenden Mitarbeiter mehr dazu sagen?? 

Naja,.. derweil schar ich halt weiter mit den Hufen und nächste Woche ist Mitte APRIL!!!

;-)


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Die hatten heute Tag der offenen Tür?
> 
> Das erklärt warum ich den ganzen Tag niemanden an die Strippe bekommen habe.




*Tag der offenen Tür bei Canyon? Wie bitte?*

Arbeitet doch bitte erst einmal den Rückstau ab und liefert die vor Monaten bestellten und seit Wochen überfälligen Bikes aus! 




-


----------



## pedale3 (7. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Zitat:"...wir haben...kommissioniert..."
> 
> ))))
> 
> /Pedale.



halts nicht mehr aus auf meinem Stuhl, es tut sich was bei den AMs:
"...Die Trackingnummer Ihres Pakets lautet...."

Boaaarrr-mann-ej, kommt das Teil etwa noch vor Ostern ;-))))))))))))))

/Pedale


----------



## publicenemy (7. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Boaaarrr-mann-ej, kommt das Teil etwa noch vor Ostern ;-))))))))))))))
> 
> /Pedale





nö


----------



## flx_ch (7. April 2009)

habe heute angerufen und der nette mitarbeiter der hotline meinte (sehr überzeugend), dass sich die XC's grad in der montage befinden und die woche noch rausgehen sollten.  wer weiss was ein anderer mitarbeiter gesagt hätte ... ^^ also weiter warten und auf e-mail hoffen ....


----------



## H2O2 (7. April 2009)

Warte auch schon seit einer Woche auf mein Nerve XC 9.0 - geplanter Liefertermin 1. April 09 - auf Anfrage per E-mail wann geliefert wird keine Antwort bekommen?
Komische Geschäftsstrategie - 
Hab mein altes MTB verkauft und stehe nun ohne Gerät da.

lg H2O2


----------



## Incommunicado (7. April 2009)

So ... ich verabschiede mich auch mal aus dieser Runde. Aber nicht weil mein Nerve 6.0 endlich geliefert wurde, sondern weil ich die Nase voll hatte und mir gestern ein Cube AMS 125 XT black ´n ´red (2009)gekauft habe.

Irgendwann ist echt mal gut: Habe - mal wieder - eine eMail von CANYON bekommen, in der geschrieben wurde, das Bike kommt Mitte April. Nach der Erfahrung mit derartigen Aussagen, hätte da auch stehen können "Das Bike kommt noch vor Weihnachten". Und bevor ich die ganze Saison ohne Bike dastehe, hab ich die Bestellung storniert.
Und abgesehen davon möchte ich nicht wissen wie lange das dauert, falls mit dem Bike mal was sein sollte.

Übrigens: Das Cube hab ich bei H&S Bikediscount in Bonn gekauft. Saisoneröffnungsangebot für 1.700,- statt 2.000,-. Und bei der Ausstattung kann das Nerve 6.0 da leider sowieso nicht mithalten ...
Also wer schnell ist: Soweit ich gesehen habe, haben die noch ein paar AMS für den Preis in Bonn 

Ciao und allen Wartenden noch viel Durchhaltevormögen ...


----------



## bergziege99 (7. April 2009)

Jo- ich bin auch raus- aber nicht weil das XC 7 geliefert wurde (bestellt 28.11.) sondern weil ich die Bestellung heute storniert habe. Keinen Bock mehr auf die wöchentlichen Aussagen "alle Teile vorhanden", "Rad befindet sich in der Montage", "wird bis Ende März geliefert", "ich kümmere mich drum und rufe zurück". So schnell wie auf meine Stornierung habe ich noch nie eine Rückantwort bekommen "wir bestätigen wunschgemäß...." 
Ich glaube, das interessiert da keinen, stehen ja genug neue Fans in der Schlange- aber merkt Euch: die zugesagten Liefertermine der Fa. Canyon sind mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Dazu kam dann zuletzt doch die Überlegung was passiert, wenn die gute Fox Gabel streikt- wieder Hotline, kein Durchkommen (am WE gar nicht besetzt), dann wieder warten und schwupps ist die Saison vorbei. 

Bestellt habe ich heute ein Specialized- wird nächste Woche geliefert, freue mich riesig. Allen Verbleibenden wünsche ich schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. April 2009)

Schade das ich keine richtig gute Alternative habe. Ich wäre auch so gern raus. Wenigstens hab ich jetzt mal meine Vorkasse zurück beordert. Wenn die sich Geld leihen wollen, dann sollen die zur Bank gehen und das nicht über die Kunden machen. Meine Meinung. Falls jemandem noch eine gescheite Alternative zum FR9 oder FRX9 einfällt, dann her damit. Randbedingung von meiner Seite ist ein durchgehendes Sattelrohr damit ich den Sattel versenken kann, und gleichzeitig bergauf treten kann. Federelemente sollten COIL sein. Ja ich weiß, FR9 hat Luftdämpfer. Is nicht schön, aber wär egal wenn der taugt. Federweg sollte min. 160mm sein, und die Gabel vom Kaliber Fox36 oder Lyrik oder Totem. Gescheite Bremsanlage is auch nicht schlecht. Hammerschmidt würde ich selber nachrüsten.

Da ich nicht glaube nicht das Canyon diesen Monat irgendwas ausliefern wird, bitte Vorschläge:


----------



## wildermarkus (7. April 2009)

901

Aber da ist auch warten angesagt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. April 2009)

jepp, und der Preis ist natÃ¼rlich mal ne andere Dimension. Nicht das ich mich hier um 500 - 1000â¬ schlagen wÃ¼rde, aber allein der Rahmen kostet ja schon fast soviel wie das FRX.


----------



## jaamaa (7. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Schade das ich keine richtig gute Alternative habe. Ich wäre auch so gern raus.
> Da ich nicht glaube nicht das Canyon diesen Monat irgendwas ausliefern wird, bitte Vorschläge:





Incommunicado schrieb:


> So ... ich verabschiede mich auch mal aus dieser Runde. Aber nicht weil mein Nerve 6.0 endlich geliefert wurde, sondern weil ich die Nase voll hatte und mir gestern ein Cube AMS 125 XT black ´n ´red (2009)gekauft habe.
> 
> Ciao und allen Wartenden noch viel Durchhaltevormögen ...





bergziege99 schrieb:


> Jo- ich bin auch raus- aber nicht weil das XC 7 geliefert wurde (bestellt 28.11.) sondern weil ich die Bestellung heute storniert habe.
> Bestellt habe ich heute ein Specialized- wird nächste Woche geliefert, freue mich riesig. Allen Verbleibenden wünsche ich schnelle Lieferung.




Richtig so! Glückwunsch 

Ich war letzte Woche auch soweit. Das Cube Stereo wäre aber auch erst im Mai lieferbar gewesen. Schade.
Da zog ich es vor, doch auf mein AM zu warten. Sollte ja nun bis Mitte April fertig sein .

Ein erneuter Anruf heute brachte nicht nur neue Erkenntnisse, sondern mich auch in Rage.

Da wird mir doch heute das gesagt, was ich schon die ganzen Wochen vermutet habe: '*Es sind gar keine weißen Rahmen da.*' Übrigens von der gleichen Dame, die mir am 27.03. versicherte, dass alles da wäre, das Rad nur noch in die Montage müsste.

Ich könnte :kotz:. Was ist den das für ein Schei$$. 

Unglaublich! Das muß man sich mal überlegen. Hier fehlen nicht Komponenten von Zulieferern, sondern Canyon bekommt es nicht geregelt seine eigenen Rahmen termingerecht zu produzieren. Das kann es ja wohl wirklich nicht sein. Entweder hat da jemand geschlafen oder wir werden alle verarscht.
Ich warte nun mal wieder auf einen dieser Rückrufe der noch diese Woche erfolgen soll . 
Ich werde sobald ich eine Alternative gefunden habe, was mitlerweile immer leichter fällt, mich auch von Canyon verabschieden. Gute Preise und Testsiege sind doch nicht alles. Das Thema sollten die Bikebravos auch mal aufgreifen. Denn wenn du als Kunde wie der letzte ..... behandelt wirst, ist das auch ein Kriterium was den Kauf entscheiden kann.

Und Tschüß


----------



## burni87 (7. April 2009)

wegen dem stereo würde ich mal bei mehreren händlern nachfragen, mir wurde vor kurzem bei einem händler gesagt dass es innerhalb von 2 wochen da sein sollte


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ...oder wir werden alle verarscht...



Mein Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuecho (8. April 2009)

Zuecho schrieb:


> Mein XC 9.0 in grau wurde nun auch zum wiederholten Male verschoben.
> Erst war am 9.3 LT, dann bis Ende Maerz und laut dem letzten Telefonats sollte es allerspaetestens Mitte April werden (KW15).
> Heute steht auf der Website schon KW16.
> Bin gespannt wie lang das noch so weitergeht.........



Ich habe zwar nicht mehr dran geglaubt, aber heute ist doch tatsächlich die Kommissionierungsmail eingetroffen!
Nur schade das ich es jetzt wahrscheinlich erst knapp nach Ostern bekommen werde...
Hey aber immerhin: Die ätzende Wartezeit hat ein Ende


----------



## H2O2 (8. April 2009)

Hurra - hab ein Ticket bekommen - was bedeutet das eigentlich????
Kommt jetzt bald mein MTB


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. April 2009)

nö... das bedeutet nur, dass sich vielleicht jemand bei dir meldet.


----------



## kante2004 (8. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Nerve XC 9.0.
Bisher hat meine Bestellung folgenden Verlauf genommen:

24.03.09 - Online bestellt
25.03.09 - Bestellbestätigung angekommen
02.04.09 - Auf Nachfragen bei der Hotline kam eine Vorrauszahlungssrechnung per Mail

07.04.09 - Bike kommissioniert

Ist mein erstes Canyon - Bike kommissioniert heißt, dass ich es in gut einer Woche in den Händen halten werde, oder?

Kann noch was schiefgehen?


----------



## marcomania (8. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Da wird mir doch heute das gesagt, was ich schon die ganzen Wochen vermutet habe: '*Es sind gar keine weißen Rahmen da.*' Übrigens von der gleichen Dame, die mir am 27.03. versicherte, dass alles da wäre, das Rad nur noch in die Montage müsste.



das macht mir ja richtig Hoffnung,.. ich warte auf nen Grünes!!! Und nach meinem Telefonat gerade soll ich heute noch einen Rückruf bekommen,.. da bin ich ja doch mal gespannt,... ursprünglicher LT war die KW 13, und mir wurde später immer wieder gesgat, MITTE APRIL ist fertig,...


----------



## Terrier (8. April 2009)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ....
> ....
> 
> ...



Ich hatte meine Kommissionierungsmail an einem Montag bekommen. Donnerstags morgens ca. 9 Uhr kam dann die abholmail 
Mit ein wenig glück klappts bei dir auch


----------



## kante2004 (8. April 2009)

naja, ich lass mir meins per DHL schicken. Aber das sollte ja auch nicht das Problem sein.

Gut das ich ein Express-Bike geordert hatte, bei der Menge an wartenden Ridern.


----------



## timothekid (8. April 2009)

ach gehts also doch mit dem vorher bezahlen. 
ich hab ma per mail nachgefragt aber keine antwort bekommen 
ob ich meins auch schon bezahlen könnte damit ichs hinter mir hab.
warum werden die eigenltich per dhl verschickt?
wofür haben die denn eigene lkw's die ich morgens immer 
durch koblenz tuckern seh?


----------



## Hesse77 (8. April 2009)

Mit der heutigen Bestellung meines GC CF reihe ich mich dann auch mal in die Schlange der wartenden ein. "Voraussichtliche" Fertigstellung erste Juni Woche, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. April 2009)

...so, ich habe nach 3 Monaten Vorkasse warten heute mein Geld von Canyon zurückbekommen. Hat nur 2 Tage gedauert. Canyon, ich bin erstaunt. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Geld diesen Monat wiederzusehen. Wenigstens das hat geklappt. 

!!!DANKE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mibooo (8. April 2009)

Hab mein Grand Canyon CF am 13 Januar bestellt. Vor knapp zwei Wochen hab ich angerufen: "LT KW 16 können wir wohl sicher einhalten" . Heute trotz drei Versuchen nie an der Hotline durchgekommen. Bisher auch keine e-mail erhalten... und Ende KW16 ist der erste (kleine) Marathon... Ich hab so das Gefühl, da wird mein Winterbike nochmals seine treuen Dienste leisten müssen.


----------



## jaamaa (8. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Richtig so! Glückwunsch
> 
> Ich war letzte Woche auch soweit. Das Cube Stereo wäre aber auch erst im Mai lieferbar gewesen. Schade.
> Da zog ich es vor, doch auf mein AM zu warten. Sollte ja nun bis Mitte April fertig sein .
> ...



*Das war gestern! Das mit ohne Rahmen.*

Heute noch mal angerufen. Rahmen sind wohl doch da oder auch nicht. Es fehlen aber oder auch Komponenten. Aber was genau, scheint da niemand zu wissen! 
Dann habe ich sie wieder gestellt, die Frage die jeder CC Mitarbeiter fürchtet: *Wann bekomme ich denn mein Bike?*

*A:* In 2 Wochen, aber frühestens, also wirklich frühestens und aller, aller und nochmal aller frühestens in 2 Wochen.....
.........kann mit der Montage begonnen werden. OK, macht dann + bis man dran kommt, + Montage, + abholen DHL, + Lieferung eher 3-4 Wochen. Wenn alles gut läuft.  Oh, die anstehenden Feiertage vergessen. Muss man ja auch noch mit einrechnen.

@Freeman_1982
Ich glaub dein Tipp stimmt.


----------



## lukrab (8. April 2009)

Ok ich gebs auf , nachdem was ich hier in letzter Zeit gelesen habe. Ist eigentlich echt schade, hab mich schon total auf das Canyon-Bike gefreut. Nachdem ich jetzt nun schon seit Anfang Dezember warte. Der Liefertermin sollte Ende Februar sein. Dann gab es ja Probleme mit den Zulieferern, das war so Anfang  März, seit dem hab ich von Canyon nur einmal hier im Forum eine PM bekommen. Darin sollte ich ihnen meinen Namen geben, damit sie schauen können was mit dem Bike los ist. Infolge dessen habe ich erfahren, dass es anscheinend keine Zulieferprobleme mehr gibt, aber was genau mit meinem Bike ist hab ich nicht erfahren. Ansonsten habe ich kein Wort mehr von Canyon gehört. Das Geld haben sie auch schon seit Mitte Februar. Ich find das schon irgendwie bescheuert. Da ich noch Schüler bin, hab ich nicht arg soviel Geld, dann wollt ich mir einmal ein gescheites Mountainbike holen und dann passiert sowas.

Naja ich versuche morgen nochmal bei Canyon anzurufen und zu erfahren was mit meinem Bike ist. Wenn nichts rauskommt oder ich erfahre, dass es erst im Sommer ausgeliefert wird, werde ich wohl oder übel meine Bestellung stornieren müssen .

Ich drück euch anderen noch die Daumen, dass eure Bikes hoffentlich bald kommen.

mfg lukrab


----------



## yukon100 (9. April 2009)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Ich bin besser: Nerve MR9, bestellt am 28.11.08, LT 16. Feb.
> Mein Rad ist auch bis heute noch nicht geliefert worden. In der 2 Märzwoche waren angeblich mal alle Teile da, die Woche drauf aber wieder abhanden gekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich bei dem Laden das 8 Rad bestellt (davon 6 Bekannten ein Rad aufgeschwatzt) und das MR9 ist das 5 Rad welches erheblich zu spät kommt (wenn es überhaupt noch kommt). Aber selbst wenn das Rad noch kommt, werde ich sicherlich keine Empfehlung mehr aussprechen ein Rad dieser Marke zu kaufen, obwohl ich die Rädchen wirklich sehr durchdacht finde.



Nachdem bei mir kein Liefertermin in Sicht war, ging es auf einmal Schlag auf Schlag. 
Montag: 18:10 Uhr > Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert
Dienstag: 11:00 Uhr > Anruf das ich das Rad Mittwoch ab 12:00 abholen kann
Mittwoch: 18:00 Uhr > Rad MR9 wurde mir in Koblenz ausgehändigt

Das Rädchen ist wirklich ziemlich geil, wenn nur das Vorspiel nicht jedesmal wäre...


----------



## burni87 (9. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Das war gestern! Das mit ohne Rahmen.*
> 
> Heute noch mal angerufen. Rahmen sind wohl doch da oder auch nicht. Es fehlen aber oder auch Komponenten. Aber was genau, scheint da niemand zu wissen!
> Dann habe ich sie wieder gestellt, die Frage die jeder CC Mitarbeiter fürchtet: *Wann bekomme ich denn mein Bike?*
> ...



bei mir hies es vor kurzem auch "in 3 wochen sollte es da sein" und eine woche später dann schon "juli"


----------



## pedale3 (9. April 2009)

... mein weißes AM 8.0 (L) steht seit zweit Tagen im DHL Auslieferverzögerungszentrum rum.

Hoffe mal, in dem Karton ist drin was ich bestellt hab.

/Pedale.


----------



## Canyon_Support (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

da wir uns aktuell in der Hauptsaison befinden können wir bedauerlicherweise nicht alle Anfragen wie gewohnt bearbeiten. Um dies zu verbessern haben wir uns entschlossen zusätzlich hier im Wartezimmer aktiv zu werden und Hilfe anzubieten.

Kurz zu mir. Ich heiße Robert Brückner und bin im Verkaufsteam von Canyon im Callcenter tätig.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## HelixBonus (9. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ... mein weißes AM 8.0 (L) steht seit zweit Tagen im DHL Auslieferverzögerungszentrum rum.
> 
> Hoffe mal, in dem Karton ist drin was ich bestellt hab.
> 
> /Pedale.




Was in Gottes Namen ist den ein "Auslieferverzögerungszentrum"???
Wenn es Probleme bei der Auslieferung gibt, musst du dich an DHL wenden, eine Trackingnummer hast du ja bekommen...


----------



## pedale3 (9. April 2009)

...DHL "Auslieferverzögerungszentrum" ist natuerlich etwas übertrieben ;-)
Quasi meiner Gier und Ungeduld entsprungen.

Von Koblenz bis ins Verteilzentrum Hagen (~200Km) ging es über Nacht. Dort steht es nun seit 2 Tagen. Dabei wären es nur noch 10Km zu meiner Haustür.

Wer weiss, vielleicht gibts Heute noch ne Überraschung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (9. April 2009)

Zunächst, verwundert über eine PN bezgl. das Canyon meiner Schwester das ich mich antworten solle, wenn mittlerweile nichts passiert ist 
Da meine Nachricht doch schon vor ~2 Wochen war. 

Das Rad ist mittlerweile im DHL Zentrum, schau mer mal wann es bei uns ist


----------



## kante2004 (9. April 2009)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Nerve XC 9.0.
> Bisher hat meine Bestellung folgenden Verlauf genommen:
> ...




Juhu, hab eben ne Mail bekommen, dass das Bike an DHL übergeben worden ist. Dumm nur, dass Freitag und Montag Feiertage sind.


----------



## burndie (9. April 2009)

mein Torque ES 7.0 wurde kommissioniert


----------



## Hesse77 (9. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wir uns aktuell in der Hauptsaison befinden können wir bedauerlicherweise nicht alle Anfragen wie gewohnt bearbeiten. Um dies zu verbessern haben wir uns entschlossen zusätzlich hier im Wartezimmer aktiv zu werden und Hilfe anzubieten.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch mal eine positive Sache.  Ich hoffe es gibt bald näheres über die CF Auslieferung zu erfahren, nachdem bei der gestrigen Bestellung noch nichts genaueres bekannt war.


----------



## os-rumpel (9. April 2009)

mein Torque ES 7.0 Größe M in Black
wurde auch heute kommissioniert.
Trotz der Wartezeit ist die Freude jetzt Groß.


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wir uns aktuell in der Hauptsaison befinden können wir bedauerlicherweise nicht alle Anfragen wie gewohnt bearbeiten. Um dies zu verbessern haben wir uns entschlossen zusätzlich hier im Wartezimmer aktiv zu werden und Hilfe anzubieten.
> 
> ...



Ja dann mal Willkommen im "Thread des nie endenden Leidens".

Ob wohl ich ja der Meinung bin, dass ein Mitarbeiter des Verkaufsteam hier fehl am Platz ist. Besser wäre doch jemand vom Service-Team. Ach ich vergaß, dass es Dieses bei Canyon ja gar nicht gibt! Dann doch lieber einen Seelsorger oder besser gleich einen Psychiater für die gestresste Käuferschaar.

Und so neu scheinen sie ja hier auch nicht zu sein. Den Text den ich als PN heute von Ihnen bekommen habe, hatte ich schon vor Wochen hier bei einem anderen Mitglied gelesen.

Trotzdem nutze ich die Gelegenheit, um mal ein paar Anworten zu bekommen.

Wieso ist es nicht möglich Detailliertere Informationen, was die Lieferverzögerung betrifft, zu bekommen? Können andere Unternehmen doch auch.

Warum kann sich denn nicht einmal ein Veranwortlicher  zu der ganzen Sache äußern?  Stattdessen fungiert das CallCenter wie eine Firewall und blockt alles ab.

Und wer ist denn da so ........, um mich nicht im Ton zu vergreifen sage ich dann mal kundenunfreundlich und schickt mir unmittelbar vor den Feiertagen um 18.54 Uhr, also 6 Minuten vor Hotlinefeierabend, eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Bike erst Mitte Mai kommt? Tolle Ostern!

Es gibt Konkurrenten die vergüten für jeden Tag Verzögerung  10.-. .  *Aber wenn dann mein Rad irgendwann einmal kommt, ist es ja eh schon ein 2009 Auslaufmodell und im Preis reduziert!!! Oder nicht?


* So hat man es besser vor Augen, wie die Wochen vergehen.










jaamaa schrieb:


> Dann habe ich sie wieder gestellt, die Frage die jeder CC Mitarbeiter fürchtet: *Wann bekomme ich denn mein Bike?*
> 
> *A:* In 2 Wochen, aber frühestens, also wirklich frühestens und aller, aller und nochmal aller frühestens in 2 Wochen.....
> .........kann mit der Montage begonnen werden. OK, macht dann + bis man dran kommt, + Montage, + abholen DHL, + Lieferung eher 3-4 Wochen. Wenn alles gut läuft.  Oh, die anstehenden Feiertage vergessen. Muss man ja auch noch mit einrechnen.



Bin ich gut, mit meiner Prognose? Vor einer Stunde bekommen

_Hallo Herr *****,

leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass sich die Auslieferung des von Ihnen
bestellten Rades leider verzögert.

Der Grund hierfür liegt in der Tatsache, dass wir leider noch nicht alle zur
Montage benötigten Einzelteile von unseren Zuliefern erhalten haben.
Detailliertere Informationen hierzu können wir leider auch nicht auf Nachfrage
liefern.

Nach den Angaben unserer Disposition, planen wir Ihr Rad in der* KW 19*
ausliefern zu können.

Wir bitten Sie die bisher entstandenen Unanehmlichkeiten und Mühen zu
entschuldigen und danken Ihnen für Ihr freundliches Verständnis.



_Da sag ich doch mal
*Frohe Ostern*
bei diesem super Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sh00dy (9. April 2009)

Servus an alle!

Ich setzt mich dann auch mal hier rein. War zuerst sehr skeptisch das Canyon es schafft mir mein Rad bis zum geplanten Liefertermin zu zustellen, nach dem was ich hier schon alles gelesen habe. Aber man kann auch vom Gegenteil überzeugt werden.

Online Bestellung am 7.04, am gleichen Tag noch die automatische Bestellbestätigung mit dem geplanten Liefertermin 21.04, passend mit der Lieferzeit Abfrage auf der Internetseite. Und kaum zu glauben heute erreicht mich der Kommisionsbescheid und im schlimmsten Fall isses pünktlich bis zum 21.04 da. Respekt entweder hatte ich glück oder Canyon arbeitet an sich.

Bin auf jedenfalle sehr positiv überrascht und freu mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd auf mein neues Bike 

mfg Shoody


----------



## jaamaa (9. April 2009)

Sh00dy schrieb:


> Servus an alle!
> 
> Ich setzt mich dann auch mal hier rein. War zuerst sehr skeptisch das Canyon es schafft mir mein Rad bis zum geplanten Liefertermin zu zustellen, nach dem was ich hier schon alles gelesen habe. Aber man kann auch vom Gegenteil überzeugt werden.
> 
> ...


Was hat dich denn überzeugt?

Das du vor 2 Tagen bestellt hast und dann auch gleich eine Bestätigung bekommen hast, noch ne Mail bekommen hast und in 2 Wo. dein Rad bekommen sollst?
Gut, aber was ist daran nun positiv oder hat mit Glück und Respekt zu tun?
Hier sind Kunden die haben vor über 4 Monaten bestellt und sollen noch mindestens einen Monat warten.

Warte leber mit deinen Vorschusslorbeeren bis du dein Rad in deinen Armen hältst .


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2009)

Es gibt mal wieder Neuigkeiten: Schaut mal auf die HP! Liefertermine sind wieder eine 1 Wochen nach hinten korrigiert worden. Mir scheint, dass das automatisch gemacht wird?
*Wer schön, wenn sich canyon_verkauf mal zu den Lieferverzögerungen beim FRX und FR9 äußern könnte.*
Da zumindest das FR9 in "S" und black als "sofort lieferbar" gekennzeichnet ist, geh ich davon aus dass es an den Rahmen selber liegt!


----------



## flx_ch (11. April 2009)

Das am Wochenende eine Woche mehr anzeigt im Vgl zur aktuellen Woche ist normal, weil eine am Wochenende eingehende Bestellung wird auch erst in der nächsten KW (Montag) bearbeitet werden. Am Montag steht dann gleiche KW bei Lieferung und Aktuelle ist ab Montag* immer *+1 ^^ War bis jetzt am Wochenende so. (Beobachtet beim XC8.0, L, red) Aber danach sollte man nicht gehen  
Oder wir verstehen uns falsch ....


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2009)

neneee... habs genauso interpretiert. Will nur sagen, meine Torque's sollten nächste Woche kommen. Werden die aber nicht. Ich könnt heulen, wir haben so geiles Wetter.


----------



## swabedoo (11. April 2009)

Hi,

kurz eine Frage. Ich habe am Donnerstag eine Mail bekommen, dass mein Nerve XC kommissioniert ist. Jetzt sind natürlich noch die Feiertage dazwischen, ist es utopisch, dass das Bike am Dienstag abholbereit ist?

Beste Grüße


----------



## BigTrekStor (11. April 2009)

Dienstag ist nicht utopisch, solange du nicht den kommenden Dienstag meinst 

nee jetzt im ernst. wenn du sehr viel Glück hast, dann bekommst du es vielleicht Ende nächster Woche , und wenn du soviel Pech hast, wie eine Minderheit hier im Forum, dann kann es auch noch mehrere Wochen dauern.


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2009)

BigTrekStor schrieb:


> Dienstag ist nicht utopisch, solange du nicht den kommenden Dienstag meinst
> 
> nee jetzt im ernst. wenn du sehr viel Glück hast, dann bekommst du es vielleicht Ende nächster Woche , und wenn du soviel Pech hast, wie eine Minderheit hier im Forum, dann kann es auch noch mehrere Wochen dauern.



Minderheit!?! Wochen!?!

Der war ja richtig lustig.

Sind wohl doch ein paar mehr und wir sind auch schon in der Zeitrechnung bei der Einheit "Monaten" angekommen!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2009)




----------



## BigTrekStor (11. April 2009)

Ok, mit Monaten gebe ich dir Recht, und ich habe auch wirklich Mitleid mit dir . Aber mit der Minderheit habe ich sicherlich Recht, oder sind hier tausende von wartende? 

Deine Ausdauer ist echt bewundernswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2009)

naja, es sind schon einige. Besonders die, die auf die "dicken" Dinger warten scheinen Canyon unwichtig zu sein. Ich weiß von min. 4 Leuten die schon seit Monaten warten. Und Canyon schweigt, oder gibt Falschmeldungen von sich. Wie die, dass meine Räder nächste Woche kommen. Sie werden nicht kommen. Die Aussage ist schon 2 Wochen alt, und seit dem hat sich nix getan.


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2009)

Ich denke es müssen nicht tausende von Wartenden sein, um nicht als Minderheit deklariert zu werden. 

Und mit Ausdauer hat es eigentlich weniger zu tun. Es liegt wohl mehr daran, dass man von Canyon in einer Tour verar$cht wird. Immer wenn du kurz vor dem stonieren bist, bekommst du gesagt, dass dein Rad in 1-2 Wochen kommt. Da man sich ja auch auf das Rad eingeschossen hat, akzeptiert man diese Woche dann auch noch.

Mitlerweile wurde der Liefertermin für mein Bike schon 4mal verschoben.
Hätte ich das eher gewusst, wäre es für mich einfacher gewesen mich nach einer Alternative umzuschauen, die dann auch verfügbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## BigTrekStor (11. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> naja, es sind schon einige. Besonders die, die auf die "dicken" Dinger warten scheinen Canyon unwichtig zu sein. Ich weiß von min. 4 Leuten die schon seit Monaten warten. Und Canyon schweigt, oder gibt Falschmeldungen von sich. Wie die, dass meine Räder nächste Woche kommen. Sie werden nicht kommen. Die Aussage ist schon 2 Wochen alt, und seit dem hat sich nix getan.


 
Weiß ich doch alles, da ich ja das Wartezimmer täglich lese. Ich finde das was da mit Euch passiert auch nicht in Ordnung, und wundere mich darüber, wie lange ihr das mitmacht.  

Und trotzdem seid ihr die Minderheit


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2009)

BigTrekStor schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch alles, da ich ja das Wartezimmer täglich lese. Ich finde das was da mit Euch passiert auch nicht in Ordnung, und wundere mich darüber, wie lange ihr das mitmacht.
> 
> Und trotzdem seid ihr die Minderheit


Dann leg mal die Zahlen vor. Bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. April 2009)

ich geb mich geschlagen, ich weiß auch nicht wieviele wir jetzt wirklich sind. Wie gesagt kenn ich noch min. 3 weitere Leute.

Also Friede.


----------



## soulbiker (12. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> ich geb mich geschlagen, ich weiß auch nicht wieviele wir jetzt wirklich sind. Wie gesagt kenn ich noch min. 3 weitere Leute.
> 
> Also Friede.



Nr. 4

das FRX ist mittlerweile nen Monat überfällig und die Freude darauf is natürlich am Arsch. :kotz:


----------



## jaamaa (12. April 2009)

Canyon als Rohrsatz in Taiwan . 
Wie wahr!


----------



## swabedoo (12. April 2009)

Selbst wenn ein Bike kommissioniert wurde, dauert es noch Wochen?


----------



## githriz (12. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wir uns aktuell in der Hauptsaison befinden können wir bedauerlicherweise nicht alle Anfragen wie gewohnt bearbeiten. Um dies zu verbessern haben wir uns entschlossen zusätzlich hier im Wartezimmer aktiv zu werden und Hilfe anzubieten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Robert,

dann will ich mal von deinem Angebot gebrauch machen:

Ich warte auf ein FR 9.0 Größe M in schwarz, geplantes Lieferdatum 12.03.
Bis jetzt habe ich dreimal nachgefragt wann geliefert wird und völlig unterschiedliche Begründungen gehört weshalb noch nicht geliefert werden kann. 
Außerdem wurde mir immer gesagt das die Fertigstellung und Auslieferung in Kürze erfolgt.
Die Lieferzeit auf eurer Website beträgt seit anderthalb Monaten 2 Wochen, da sie sich jeden Samstag um eine Woche nach hinten verschiebt. 

Das es Verzögerungen geben kann ist verständlich. 
Die Art und Weise wie ihr damit umgeht ist für mich leider unerklärlich.
Da ich euch weder unterstellen möchte das ihr selber keine Ahnung habt wann ihr eure Räder produziert, noch das ihr mutwillig Falschinformationen gebt um die Käufer bei der Stange zu halten, bin ich wirklich ratlos, wie ich eure Aussagen deuten kann.
Das ich kein Einzelfall bin, kann ich aus den diversen Posts zu dem gleichen Thema entnehmen.


Ich würde mich über eine verbindliche Aussage zum Liefertermin sehr freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. April 2009)

Ich schließe mich an. Kannst du bitte noch ergänzen, welche Rahmengröße es für dich wäre!

So siehts bei mir aus: 
*
Torque FRX LTD in L...................................mit Optitune (Liefertermin 26. Januar 2009) - inzwischen storniert
Torque FR9........in L und Farbe Schwarz kein Optitune (Liefertermin 12. März 2009)
Torque FRX........in L....................................mit Optitune (Liefertermin 20. April 2009) - Frustbestellung*

ich glaub es wäre cool, wenn jeder dem noch was fehlt mal hier postet was genau er bestellt hat. Vielleicht können wir selber eine Systematik erkennen.

Ich werde hier mal ne Tabelle aufmachen, damit wir selber nen Überblick bekommen:


----------



## anulu (12. April 2009)

guten tach ma widda 

@os-rumpel:
Dein Bike wurde schon kommisioniert? Ich warte genau auf das gleiche bike seit mitte Januar aber ich habe letzte Woche keine Email bekommen...
Naja ich hoffe die kommt die Woche, besser noch wäre wenn einfach das Bike kommen würde.
Der nette Herr am Telefon von Canyon hat mir vor 1 1/2 Woche auch gesagt, dass es in der Woche nach Ostern ausgeliefert werden soll. Bin ich mal gespannt ob er vllt. doch recht behält nachdem sich der Liefertermin auf der Homepage schon widda verschoben hat 

Naja ich bleib dabei un warte weil das Bike is einfach geil 

@Freeman 1982:
Mir fehlt noch ein Torque ES 7, größe M, farbe Schwarz


----------



## isnogud77 (12. April 2009)

flx_ch schrieb:


> Das am Wochenende eine Woche mehr anzeigt im Vgl zur aktuellen Woche ist normal, weil eine am Wochenende eingehende Bestellung wird auch erst in der nächsten KW (Montag) bearbeitet werden. Am Montag steht dann gleiche KW bei Lieferung und Aktuelle ist ab Montag* immer *+1 ^^ War bis jetzt am Wochenende so. (Beobachtet beim XC8.0, L, red) Aber danach sollte man nicht gehen
> Oder wir verstehen uns falsch ....



Zum Thema Liefertermin auf der Homepage. Was mich wundert ist, dass der Liefertermin vom Nerve AM 7.0 in Weiss seit Ewigkeiten mit KW20 angegeben wird. Mindestens schon seit Mitte Januar, da habe ich nämlich meins bestellt.
Ich frage mich wie Canyon das schaffen will alle Nerve AMs die in diesen 4 Monaten bestellt wurden in einer Woche auszuliefern.


----------



## marcomania (12. April 2009)

Sie werden es nicht schaffen, Canyon hat nämlich die Bremse nicht,... auf die wartet auch mein AM7.0 in grün,... neuer Liefertermin statt MItte April ist nun der 11.05.09,...


----------



## Starkbier (12. April 2009)

marcomania schrieb:


> Sie werden es nicht schaffen, Canyon hat nämlich die Bremse nicht,... auf die wartet auch mein AM7.0 in grün,... neuer Liefertermin statt MItte April ist nun der 11.05.09,...



wann hast du denn bestellt? mein schwarzes soll auch am 11.05.09 eintrudeln... ich sehs schon, dass dan erneut alle bremsen weg sind


----------



## marcomania (12. April 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> wann hast du denn bestellt? mein schwarzes soll auch am 11.05.09 eintrudeln... ich sehs schon, dass dan erneut alle bremsen weg sind



ich sitze noch nicht so lange hier, bestellt am 09.03., erster Liefertermin war der 23.03.

Aber dass das Rad erst zwei Monate nach Bestellung kommt, wenn denn überhaupt, das find ich schon krass, da bekomm ich ein Auto nach meinen Wünschen schneller,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud77 (12. April 2009)

Und wann hab ihr es bestellt?

Ein Kumpel von mir hat das AM 7.0 in grün eine Woche nach mir bestellt und vor einem Monat bekommen. Das hat übrigens fast auf den Tag genau mit dem angekündigten Liefertermin zusammengepasst.


----------



## Starkbier (12. April 2009)

als ich im März nach dem schönen acid green fragte, sagte man mir, dass es bis mit Juli dauern würde


----------



## DonLippi (13. April 2009)

Hallo!

Also Ich hab mir vor Wochen nen Canyon AM 7.0 bestellt und der voraussichtliche Liefertermin war der 20. März! Bis heute hab ich keine Nachricht von Canyon. Zweimal angerufen. Es hieß immer in 2 Wochen ist es da. Zuliefererprobleme. Aber langsam kotze ich echt. Mitte Mai geht´s in den Bikeurlaub. Hab das Bike u.a. in acid green genommen, weil der Liefertermin so früh war (außerdem fährt nicht jeder mit so nem "ätzend grünen" Bike rum. Fand ich irgendwie gut ;-)). So hätte ich ja auch nen schwarzes nehmen können, wenn´s erst zum Jahresende kommt. *kotz*

Das war echt das letzte Bike von Canyon. Ich ruf morgen nochmal an und mal schaun ob die ne Entschädigung bieten. Echt ne Zumutung. Normalerweise gehen geschäfte Pleite die so Fehlkalkulieren! Das sollte ich mir mal erlauben. Ich könnte einpacken.

Noch nen schönen Ostergruß an alle, die Ihr Bike schon haben und das schöne Wetter nutzen konnten.

Don


----------



## Freeman_1982 (13. April 2009)

Canyon KANN sich das rausnehmen: Sie bauen sehr gute Räder und liegen mit dem Preis weit auf der grünen Seite. Solang das so bleibt (geiz ist geil) kann Canyon machen was sie wollen. Es werden genug Käufer bleiben. Erst wenn ein weiterer Versender auf das Niveau von Canyon anzieht (evt. Rose) sollten sich die Herrschaften in Koblenz Gedanken machen. Leider ist es so...


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (13. April 2009)

Ich sitze auch auf heißen Kohlen.
Habe am 22.12.08 mein AM 7.0 in M black bestellt, damals wurde mir schon der
11.05.09 als Liefertermin genannt. Nach mehrmaligen Anrufen und klagen hat sich daran leider nichts geändert. 
Leider bekommt man aber bei Canyon nunmal das beste für sein Geld, Wartezeit hin oder her.


----------



## pedale3 (13. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...DHL "Auslieferverzögerungszentrum" ist natuerlich etwas übertrieben ;-)
> Quasi meiner Gier und Ungeduld entsprungen.
> 
> Von Koblenz bis ins Verteilzentrum Hagen (~200Km) ging es über Nacht. Dort steht es nun seit 2 Tagen. Dabei wären es nur noch 10Km zu meiner Haustür.
> ...



Es kam noch am Gründonnerstag Zuhause an. Also das Nerve AM 8.0 in Weiß und Gr. L.
Damit ist es für mich Super gelaufen! Am 17. März bestellt und 9.April geliefert. In Bezug auf die Lieferzeiten sozusagen Planübererfüllung, da 1 Woche schneller als angekündigt.
Bei der Montage gabs dafür ein paar Patzer, aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.

Ach ja: Geiles Bike 

Und damit verabschiede ich mich von diesem Ort...

/Pedale.


----------



## stakkerx (14. April 2009)

Dann schließe ich mich mal an:
Canyon Torque ES 7.0 in schwarz Rahmengröße S, bestellt am 31.3.2009 per Vorkasse. Zahlung ist laut Mail am 9.4.2009 eingegangen. 
Laut Website ist das Bike ab sofort verfügbar (am Tag der Bestellung war avisierter Liefertermin noch KW 17). 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei mir dauern wird...werde aber sicherliche keine 3 Monate auf das Bike warten.


----------



## christian_nbg (14. April 2009)

da kann ich mich nur dazu setzten.

Torque ES 7.0 am 27.03 bestellt und bezahlt lt. war der 13.04.

jetzt bin ich auch mal gespannt.....


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wir uns aktuell in der Hauptsaison befinden können wir bedauerlicherweise nicht alle Anfragen wie gewohnt bearbeiten. Um dies zu verbessern haben wir uns entschlossen zusätzlich hier im Wartezimmer aktiv zu werden und Hilfe anzubieten.
> 
> ...



So, nochmals! 
 
Ja dann mal Willkommen im "Thread des nie endenden Leidens".

Ob wohl ich ja der Meinung bin, dass ein Mitarbeiter des Verkaufsteam hier fehl am Platz ist. Besser wäre doch jemand vom Service-Team. Ach ich vergaß, dass es Dieses bei Canyon ja gar nicht gibt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dann doch lieber einen Seelsorger oder besser gleich einen Psychiater für die gestresste Käuferschaar.

Und so neu scheinen sie ja hier auch nicht zu sein. Den Text den ich als PN heute von Ihnen bekommen habe, hatte ich schon vor Wochen hier bei einem anderen Mitglied gelesen.

Trotzdem nutze ich die Gelegenheit, um mal ein paar Anworten zu bekommen.

Wieso ist es nicht möglich Detailliertere Informationen, was die Lieferverzögerung betrifft, zu bekommen? Können andere Unternehmen doch auch.

Warum kann sich denn nicht einmal ein Veranwortlicher zu der ganzen Sache äußern? Stattdessen fungiert das CallCenter wie eine Firewall und blockt alles ab.

Und wer ist denn da so ........, um mich nicht im Ton zu vergreifen sage ich dann mal kundenunfreundlich und schickt mir unmittelbar vor den Feiertagen um 18.54 Uhr, also 6 Minuten vor Hotlinefeierabend, eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Bike erst Mitte Mai kommt? Tolle Ostern!

Es gibt Konkurrenten die vergüten für jeden Tag Verzögerung  10.-. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  *Aber wenn dann mein Rad irgendwann einmal kommt, ist es ja eh schon ein 2009 Auslaufmodell und im Preis reduziert!!! Oder nicht?


* So hat man es besser vor Augen, wie die Wochen vergehen.


----------



## marcomania (14. April 2009)

was ist denn das fürn Kalender?? 2009 ist das nicht,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian_nbg (14. April 2009)

news zu meinem torque 7.0:

Nach drei mal 35 Minuten Warteschleife Liefertermin unbekannt trotz Expressbike??? 

Ich kann´s doch gar nicht mehr abwarten meins zu bekommen )))


----------



## marcomania (14. April 2009)

Ich hab eben eine Kommissionierungsmail bekommen!! Ich will ja nicht zu früh aufspringen aber vielleicht wird doch noch alles gut??


----------



## Canyon_Support (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bezüglich der Carbonrahmen möchte ich diese Information öffentlich kommunizieren.

Um eine weitere Qualitätsteigerung zu erzielen wurde für die 2009er Produktion der Canyon Carbonrahmen eine deutlich verbesserte Lackieranlage installiert. Der Lackierprozess wurde in unzähligen Probeläufen getestet. Dennoch mussten wir in der angelaufenen Serienproduktion feststellen, dass einige der Serienrahmen die anschließende Qualitätskontrolle im Punkt Lackqualität nicht bestanden. Deshalb wurden seit Serienanlauf weniger Carbonrahmen produziert als nach unserem ursprünglichen Plan vorgesehen. Leider liess sich nicht vorhersehen, welche Rahmen von diesem Problem betroffen sein werden. Die Lieferungen der Carbonrahmen sind daher bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sowohl von der Stückzahl, als auch des Lieferzeitpunktes hinter unseren Planungen. Daher ist auch eine exakte Lieferprognose, welche die Basis unserer Informationen an unsere Kunden ist, im Moment erst möglich wenn der Rahmen die interne Qualitätskontrolle passiert hat. Inzwischen allerdings läuft die Lackieranlage problemlos und wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran den entstandenen Rückstand aufzuarbeiten. Wir erhalten inzwischen wöchentlich größere Lieferungen und erwarten daher eine Entspannung der Situation.

Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2009)

Gut!

Aber die vielen Torque's und Nerve AM's haben bekanntlich nichts mit Carbon am Hut!


----------



## Canyon_Support (14. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Gut!
> 
> Aber die vielen Torque's und Nerve AM's haben bekanntlich nichts mit Carbon am Hut!



Es ist schwierig hierüber definitive Aussagen zu treffen, bzgl. der Liefertermine. Hierbei kommt es auf Rahmengröße, Farbe und Ausstattungsvariante an. Verlässliche Aussagen können wir meist nur in Einzelfällen treffen und nicht verallgemeinern. Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch einige User persönlich angeschrieben, um darüber Auskunft zu erteilen.

Grüße 

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## flx_ch (14. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig hierüber definitive Aussagen zu treffen, bzgl. der Liefertermine. Hierbei kommt es auf Rahmengröße, Farbe und Ausstattungsvariante an. Verlässliche Aussagen können wir meist nur in Einzelfällen treffen und nicht verallgemeinern. Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch einige User persönlich angeschrieben, um darüber Auskunft zu erteilen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Und was soll die überwiegend unmgl Lieferzeit auf euer Website?? Das sind ja angeblich die individuellen Liefertermine. Erweckt zumindest den Anschein, soll vielleicht zum Kauf motivieren. Bitte jetzt kein Satz wie "aufgrund des ansturms z.z." ... dann müsst ihr die KW's hochsetzen, sonst ist der Ansturm noch grösser.

In meinem Fall: Wollte das XC7.0 (orange,L), habe dann das XC8.0 (rot,L) genommen weil angeblich viel schneller da^^ (Habe das Forum erst später entdeckt) Naja inzwischen sind die Liefertermine von beiden nach Website fast angeglichen.

Gruss


----------



## DonLippi (14. April 2009)

Hi!

Ich hab noch immer keine Mail bekommen und hänge nun schon zum zweiten mal heute über 20 min. in der Warteschleife. Vielleicht war mein Fehler per Vorkasse zu zahlen? Vielleicht haben die das Geld eingesackt und sind jetzt irgendwo am Strand?^^ Würde zumindest erklären wieso keiner ans Telefon geht! *grummel* Aber ich lass es jetzt noch bis um 19 Uhr klingeln.

Eigentlich echt ne Frechheit. Dafür, dass die soooo geile Bikes bauen ist der Rest echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die müssen echt 1000000  an die gängigen Fachzeitschriften gezahlt haben um da immer so gut wegzukommen. Wo bitte ist hier der Service und die Beratung ÜBERRAGEND oder SEHR GUT? Heute ist sie quasi nicht existent.

Ich glaub ich bestell gleich noch nen Bike für die nächste Saison.

Grüße


----------



## Realzinni (14. April 2009)

Ich befinde mich nun auch schon wieder eine Weile im Wartezimmer,
nachdem ich mein XC7 zurück nach Koblenz gegeben habe aufgrund eines Defekts... 

Dabei kann ich nur sagen Bike zurück / Kohle zurück, alles tutti.

Nur leider neues Bike / neue Wartezeit, das finde ich dann doch hart.

Und was sehen meine Augen am Gründonnerstag auf der Canyon Seite,
das XC7 als Expressbike, wieso warte ich dann noch?

Hoffentlich hat das Warten bald ein Ende


----------



## isnogud77 (14. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig hierüber definitive Aussagen zu treffen, bzgl. der Liefertermine. Hierbei kommt es auf Rahmengröße, Farbe und Ausstattungsvariante an. Verlässliche Aussagen können wir meist nur in Einzelfällen treffen und nicht verallgemeinern. Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch einige User persönlich angeschrieben, um darüber Auskunft zu erteilen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Dann komme ich auf dieses Angebot mal zurück. 

Nerve AM 7.0 Weiss, bestellt Mitte Januar. 

Woran hängts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (14. April 2009)

heute telefoniert.
ich hätte die rechnung shcon längst bekommen habense aber nochmal abgeschickt zur sicherheit. 
hab aber immer noch keine bekommen...werde freitag oder samstag dahinfahren und so bezahlen. hoffe das geht^^
also hab ichs so gut wie unter meinem arsch
wenn das mal nich schief geht


----------



## c-chaos (14. April 2009)

Ich nehm dann auch mal Platz....

1x Torque ES
1x Nerve XC 

beide am 27.3. bestellt, 30.3. waren dann die Bestellbestätigungen und die Rechnungen da mit LT 13.4. und 17.4. - es sind beides Expressbikes - 

Noch nix da, noch nix kommissioniert, Geld ist zwar angekommen, heute nach 4x 35min Warteschleife dann endlich netter Ansprechpartner, leider konnte der mir nix sagen....
Ende April (also zwei Wochen noch Luft nach eigentlichem LT) gehts in Hochzeitsurlaub - 14 Tagen Biken - aber WOMIT?????

Wovon hängt die Definition EXPRESSbike ab?
Wieso kann einem keiner sagen, wie der Stand der Lieferung ist?
Weshalb dauert ein Rückruf im Glücksfall zwei Tage?

Ich arbeite im Einzelhandel - versuche also auch was zu verkaufen - meine Kunden erwarten von mir Infos als Bringschuld und nicht als Holschuld von deren Seite aus. Und sollte ich mal nicht rechtzeitig anrufen, dass sich etwas verzögert und der Kunde fragt bei mir nach, dann hab ich vielleicht ein paar Stunden, aber sicher keine Tage Zeit. 
Und auch ein erhöhtes Nachfrageaufkommen (ist aber doch zu Saisonbeginn voraussehbar, so wie jedes Jahr am 24.12. Weihnachten ist....) ist definitiv kein Argument für schlechte Kundenkommunikation!

Ich hoffe, ich erfahre bis morgen abend wie der Status meiner Bestellungen ist. Fände es schade, die Bikes stornieren zu müssen - ist schließlich als Umsatz das Gehlat mindestens eines Callcenter-Mitarbeiters. Und ich glaube, Canyon kann sich das nicht allzu oft leisten.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (14. April 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> heute telefoniert.
> ich hätte die rechnung shcon längst bekommen habense aber nochmal abgeschickt zur sicherheit.
> hab aber immer noch keine bekommen...werde freitag oder samstag dahinfahren und so bezahlen. hoffe das geht^^
> also hab ichs so gut wie unter meinem arsch
> wenn das mal nich schief geht



lol das gleiche bei mir, sie sagten die Rechnung sei schon längst da und ich soll jetzt einfach bezhahlen. Die schaffen es nicht einmal mehr, Rechnungen zu verschicken


----------



## burni87 (14. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig hierüber definitive Aussagen zu treffen, bzgl. der Liefertermine. Hierbei kommt es auf Rahmengröße, Farbe und Ausstattungsvariante an. Verlässliche Aussagen können wir meist nur in Einzelfällen treffen und nicht verallgemeinern. Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch einige User persönlich angeschrieben, um darüber Auskunft zu erteilen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Am Telefon wird einem immer erzählt es liegt an den Zulieferern (Gabel, Bremse etc.) und dann sollte in den meisten Fällen Rahmengröße /- farbe egal sein. 

Um es jetzt mal konkreter zu machen: Sind die Informationen die die Callcenter Mitarbeiter rausgeben immer korrekt ?


----------



## jaamaa (14. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig hierüber definitive Aussagen zu treffen, bzgl. der Liefertermine. Hierbei kommt es auf Rahmengröße, Farbe und Ausstattungsvariante an. Verlässliche Aussagen können wir meist nur in Einzelfällen treffen und nicht verallgemeinern. Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch einige User persönlich angeschrieben, um darüber Auskunft zu erteilen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei!

Ich möchte eigentlich nur wissen wann mein Bike geliefert wird, bzw. woran es liegt, dass dieses nicht geschieht.
Aber das scheint Canyon vor ein unlösbares Problem zu stellen.

Mal im Klartext. *Nerve AM 6.0 / Gr. L / white bestellt am 02.12.2008*
Mir wurde versichert, dass die Bikes eines Slots  chronologisch nach  Bestelleingang montiert und verschickt werden.

Wie kann es dann sein, wenn der weiße Rahmen in L fehlt (Auskunft Canyon), später bestellte Bikes ausgeliefert werden. An den Aufklebern 6.0, 7.0, 8.0 sollte es wohl nicht liegen.

s.h.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*pedale3              AW: Wartezimmer 2009


* *Es kam noch am Gründonnerstag Zuhause an. Also das Nerve AM 8.0 in Weiß und Gr. L.
Damit ist es für mich Super gelaufen! Am 17. März bestellt und 9.April geliefert.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oder die andere Variante, es fehlen die Bremsen (Auskunft Canyon).
Es wurden auch hier später bestellte 6.0er und 7.0er, die beide die gleichen Bremsen haben, ausgeliefert.

s.h.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*isnogud77





             12.04.2009, 20:10
 Mindestens schon seit Mitte Januar, da habe ich nämlich meins bestellt.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat das AM 7.0 in grün eine Woche nach mir bestellt und vor einem Monat bekommen.* 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Das entbehrt jeder Logik!!!


----------



## timothekid (15. April 2009)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> lol das gleiche bei mir, sie sagten die Rechnung sei schon längst da und ich soll jetzt einfach bezhahlen. Die schaffen es nicht einmal mehr, Rechnungen zu verschicken



hast des denn jetz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. April 2009)

@MTB-Timmel: Gib ma Statusmeldung. Bei mir gibts auch noch nix Neues.


----------



## MX33 (15. April 2009)

@ all jammerlappen 

da ich mich auch zu den wartenden gehöre, kann ich schon etwas mitfühlen. Aber euer gejammer und tägliche Blockierung der Hotline beschleunigt die ganze Sache gewiss nicht. Warum kauft ihr dann nicht bei dem Händler um die Ecke oder bei einem anderen Versender?

Vielleicht sollte Canyon für das nächste Jahr an die wartenden Kunden eine Packung Baldrian versenden, dann würde das Wartezimmer auch nicht so auswucheren  

Werde jetzt mal paar Stunden Rad fahren gehen

Und euch wünsche ich noch viel Spaß in der Warteschleife der Hotline


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. April 2009)

was ist den paltrian?


----------



## MX33 (15. April 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> was ist den paltrian?



-> baldrian


----------



## swabedoo (15. April 2009)

MX33 schrieb:


> -> baldrian



Ironie ist fehlgeschlagen


----------



## Realzinni (15. April 2009)

Soeben die Kommissionierungs Mail bekommen, freu.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es nächste Woche was gibt.


----------



## martin82 (15. April 2009)

MX33 schrieb:


> -> baldrian



tsss baldrian.....


ich würde für die harten fälle auch was härteres vorschlagen.... 

alternativ kann man auch nochmal auf die alte kiste steigen richtung süden düsen und ein bisschen spass haben... 

erhöht ebenfalls die serotonin konzentration im hirn


----------



## enjung (15. April 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Soeben die Kommissionierungs Mail bekommen, freu.
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es nächste Woche was gibt.



 Ich drück Dir die Daumen. Das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Hab jetzt mit meinem so ca. 80km Wald hinter mir, u.a. hab ich es am WE hier runtergejagt .

Dann können wir hoffentlich demnächst mal unsere XCs gemeinsam ausführen...


----------



## jaamaa (15. April 2009)

MX33 schrieb:


> @ all jammerlappen
> 
> da ich mich auch zu den wartenden gehöre, kann ich schon etwas mitfühlen. Aber euer gejammer und tägliche Blockierung der Hotline beschleunigt die ganze Sache gewiss nicht. Warum kauft ihr dann nicht bei dem Händler um die Ecke oder bei einem anderen Versender?
> 
> ...



Das ist bestimmt auch besser so, als hier so'n Quatsch zu schreiben!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (15. April 2009)

nix neues, eig sollte es heute geliefert werden (mein FRX), aber ich hab noch netmal so ne komische Kommisionierungsmail bekommen.

Warten Warten was will man sonst anderes machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slevin (15. April 2009)

Hallo,

reihe mich jetzt auch hier ein.
Persönlich in Koblenz beraten lassen (Top Beratung) und anschl. bestellt:

Canyon XC 7.0 / Größe M / in weiss
voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Mitte Juni.

Falls jmd. im Juni ein Yellowstone 5.0 / Größe M / Jahrgang 2008 / in weiss benötigt einfach melden 

Viele Grüße,
Slevin


----------



## Shimmy (15. April 2009)

Slevin schrieb:


> Canyon XC 7.0 / Größe M / in weiss
> voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Mitte Juni.



Mitte Juni, oh Mann.

Bist du dir da sicher, dass Canyon diesen Termin einhalten kann?

Die wissen doch mittlerweile seit Jahren, dass ihre Räder so gefragt sind.
Warum kann man denn da nicht mal eher und mehr produzieren?
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dass sie mit dem Erfolg nicht umgehen können ( Missmanagment ? )
Wenn immer mehr Leute Canyon Räder kaufen, muss man halt auch mehr produzieren und mehr Leute einstellen um den Support aufrecht zu erhalten.
Leider ist anscheinend das Gegensätzliche der Fall.
Irgendwie alles nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## DonLippi (15. April 2009)

Hossa!

Nachdem ich gestern nach 40 min. Warteschleife mal wen am Telefon hatte , wurde mir versichert, dass die AMs jetzt wohl soweit montiert wären und verschickt würden und er nochmal beim Verkauf nachfragen werde und ich sicher diese Woche noch Nachricht in welcher Form auch immer bekomme . Heute wieder keine Mail bekommen. Naja bleiben noch 2 Tage. 

Außerdem hat mir der vermeindliche Canyon Mitarbeiter, der hier auch mal ab und zu schreibt seine Hilfe angeboten und wollte gleich meine kompletten Daten....^^ Sorry.. aber bevor mein Bike dann noch bei irgendeinem Betrüger landet... Nicht mit mir (Ich will trozdem niemandem was unterstellen) . Also hab ich einfach eine Kopie seiner PN hier im Forum mit meiner Antwort an die Canyon- e- Mail Adresse geschickt. Aber weiterhin herrscht gähnende Leere in meinem Kommissionierungsmailkasten. 

Naja. Ich werde mich noch 2 Tage in Geduld üben und dann wieder nachhaken. Vor lauter Langeweile beim Warteen auf das Bike könnte ich auch mal nen paar Leserbriefe an diverse Fachzeitschriften schreiben. 

Grüße


----------



## flx_ch (15. April 2009)

Eine Frage am Rande: Wisst ihr zufällig wie lang es dauert bis ein Expressbike da ist??


----------



## axxis (15. April 2009)

Torque FR 7.0 als Expressbike

09.04. Zahlungseingang
09.04. Komissioniert
15.04. Ware versandt

Exklusive Feiertage hat es von der Komissionierung bis zum Versand zwei Tage gedauert. Morgen sollte es dann da sein.


----------



## Shimmy (15. April 2009)

flx_ch schrieb:


> Eine Frage am Rande: Wisst ihr zufällig wie lang es dauert bis ein Expressbike da ist??



Ich habe mein Nerve XC 7.0 vorgestern bestellt.
Obwohl Expressbike steht in der Auftragsbestätigung ein Liefertermin am 28.04.
Warum auch immer


----------



## c-chaos (15. April 2009)

HURRA!
Mein Platz wird wohl bald wieder frei! Heute kamen dann die Kommissionierungsmails......

Nach einem netten Telefonat heute 5vor19Uhr (weil ich die Lieferadresse ändern musste) habe ich auch ein klein wenig erfahren, was bei Canyon los ist. Die Prognosen waren auf deutlich weniger Nachfrage=Umsatz gestellt und somit ist man überrollt worden. Ist also ein absoluter Managementfehler, aber das Management sind eben auch Menschen, die für das Wohl anderer Menschen (der Angestellten) entscheiden müssen. Die Logik ist leider etwas verdreht, denn in "Krisenzeiten" greifen Kunden doch noch eher zu Produkten bei denen sie mehr fürs Geld bekommen. 

Ich hoffe, dass nun nichts mehr schiefgeht und wünsche allen anderen viel Geduld!


@flx_ch
ich habe am 30.3. ein Nerve XC "Expressbike" bestellt und werde es voraussichtlich nächste Woche erhalten (s.o.). Sind dann also knapp 4 Wochen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. April 2009)

Nen Canyon ist jedenfalls immer eine bessere Geldanlage als Aktien, ihr wisst was ich meine. 

Und die sehr teuren Modelle sind auch noch die, bei welchen man prozentual am meisten Geld spart. Wers nicht glaubt, solls mal nachrechnen. Beim FRX sinds glaub ich etwas über 35%! Beim FRX LTD sogar gut 40%. Das ist schon ziemlich weit im grünen Bereich.

Somit hätte man damit schon rechnen können. Ich will hier Hardware stehen haben, man weiß ja nicht was man nächstes Jahr fürs Geld bekommt.


----------



## rothrunner (16. April 2009)

Ich bin auch etwas überrascht/ enttäuscht!

Mir wurde mein Cannondale praktisch unter dem Ar*** weggekauft, nun benötige ich schnellstmöglich Ersatz. Da ich mich nun schon länger mit Canyon beschäftige hatte ich mein neues Bike bereits ausgesucht. Jetzt möchte ich seit Tagen bestellen und komme nicht durch!!!!!!

Nicht mal Liefertermine kann ich erfragen, da ich einfach niemanden erreiche.....

Ich werde es diese Woche weiter probieren und mich dann nach einem anderen Bike umschauen, denn Rennradfahren ist für mich nicht die Erfüllung. Ich brauche dringend wieder ein Bike!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (16. April 2009)

Warum nicht online bestellen ? Bei den Modellen, wo keine Lieferzeitabfrage möglich ist deutet vieles auf eine sehr lange Lieferzeit hin.

Welches Bike solls denn werden?

Langley


----------



## flx_ch (16. April 2009)

juhu, endlich ... 

18.03. - Bestellung
01.04. - Zahlungseingang
06.04. - (planmässiger Liefertermin)
16.04. - Kommissioniert


----------



## kante2004 (16. April 2009)

kante2004 schrieb:


> Juhu, hab eben ne Mail bekommen, dass das Bike an DHL übergeben worden ist. Dumm nur, dass Freitag und Montag Feiertage sind.



Ich möchte mich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Heut morgen kam mein Nerve XC 9.0. Alles super, keine Kratz, keine Beulen.

Allen anderen noch viel Glück!


----------



## Slevin (16. April 2009)

Glückwunsch und gute Fahrt mit dem schönen Bike!


----------



## martin82 (16. April 2009)

so ich hab heute mal meinen akku in der warteschleife leergemacht... hat dann immerhin für ein wenig aufschlussreiches gespräch gereicht....
dass die immer erst alles mit den Abteilungen rücksprechen müssen um dann rückzurufen, haben die keine datenbanken mit abrufbarem fertigungsstatus oder sowas... ?


----------



## rothrunner (16. April 2009)

@Langley, ich interessiere mich für ein Nerve XC 6.0 oder 7.0.

Ich werde im August ein Häuschen bauen, dann bleibt wenig Zeit zum Biken. Ist eine Lieferung vorher nicht möglich, kann ich gleich bis 2010 warten, bzw. mich nach einer anderen Marke umschauen.

Noch was zur der Erreichbarkeit. Das gäbe es in vielen Firmen nicht. Da würde man sich schnell ein paar Telefondamen vom Arbeitsamt oder einer Leiharbeiterfirma holen. Die könnten wenigstens die Bestellungen annehmen und für ein freundliches Klima sorgen. Denn jeden Kunden den man verliert bekommt man so schnell nicht wieder und an Neukundengewinnung ist so schon gar nicht zu denken. Ob der Schuß nicht irgendwann nach hinten los geht???

Wer kann sich so einen Umgang mit den Kunden heuzutage noch leisten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slevin (16. April 2009)

Hallo rothrunner,

das die Hotline Zuwachs benötigt, denke ich auch.
Allerdings sollte schon fachkundiges Personal hin, die auch beraten können.
Allerdings bedeutet mehr Personal auch mehr Personalkosten und somit ggf. teurere Canyon-Bikes 
(wobei ich das gerne mittragen würde, wenn der Service dafür passt)

Aber wg. Lieferzeit:
Habe gestern das XC7 bestellt. Lieferzeit vorrauss. 08. Juni.

Gibt aber noch im Outlet das XC8 kostet 100 mehr aber sollte denke ich schneller da sein.
Gruß Slevin


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. April 2009)

rothrunner schrieb:


> ...Wer kann sich so einen Umgang mit den Kunden heuzutage noch leisten???



Antwort: Canyon

Ich beobachte das jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren, und es hat sich nichts dran geändert.


----------



## lukrab (16. April 2009)

So nun auch mal eine gute Nachicht. Nach einigen PM zwischen mir und Canyon hier im Forum konnte ich erfahren, dass mein AM 6.0 in der 19. Kalenderwoche, also Anfang Mai, ausgeliefert wird .

mfg lukrab


----------



## Katstroph (16. April 2009)

flx_ch schrieb:


> juhu, endlich ...
> 
> 18.03. - Bestellung
> 01.04. - Zahlungseingang
> ...


 

Bestellung Januar Nerve XC7
diverse Kontakte mit Canyon und Versprechungen Bike ist nächste Woche fertig zur Abholung. (3 Wochen her)

9.04: Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an....

16.04 Anruf von canyon: Lieferung verzögert sich um, mind. eine Woche. Genau konnte er mir nicht sagen was los ist und wann es fertig ist. das "mindestens" hat mich irritiert

Hab jetzt den AUFTRAG storniert, mir reichts!

Ich hab das Gefühl die machen das nur mit Leuten die Vorkasse geleistet haben. 

Viel Glück an alle Wartenden


----------



## enjung (16. April 2009)

Katstroph schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl die machen das nur mit Leuten die Vorkasse geleistet haben.



Das kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Bei der Unternehmensgröße sollten sie nicht auf 1800 von ihren Kunden angewiesen sein. Und als Geldanlage lohnt sich das grade ja mal gar nicht. Es wurde hier aber ja auch schon ausgiebig über das Thema Vorkasse philosophiert .

Ich habe mein XC7 (schwarz, L, war damals kurz vorher noch Expressbike) Ende Februar bestellt und ca. 4 Wochen später abgeholt und bar bezahlt. Damals habe ich mich darüber geärgert, das der versprochene Liefertermin nicht gehalten wurde. Aber bei dem was inzwischen hier abgeht habe ich wohl riesen Glück gehabt .

Mir bleibt nur zu sagen: das Bike iss einfach nur geil . Also Kopf hoch und tapfer warten. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## DonLippi (16. April 2009)

Hallo!

Hab heute endlich meine Kommissionierungsmail bekommen. Hoffentlich ist das Bike jetzt auch in Ordnung. *freu*

Gruß

Don


----------



## duke84 (16. April 2009)

Hi,
hab mir gestern das XC 5.0 "L" bestellt, eigentlich nur weils als Expressbike verfügbar war. Mittlerweile bin ich ein bisschen im Zwiespalt ob das denn mit der weißen Federgabel gut aussehen kann. Habs nur auf dem Foto gesehen. Kennt das jemand live und kann was dazu sagen?

Gruß


----------



## Adrian RT (16. April 2009)

Also bei mir klappte bisher alles 1a - war aber auch ein Expressbike:
AM 9.0 M schwarz - per Nachnahme

Do 09.04. 9.30 - Bestellt 
Do 09.04. 14.00 Uhr - Bestätigung erhalten - gepl. Lieferdatum 23.04.
Do 09.04. 18:29 Kommissionierungsmail erhalten
Fr, Sa, So, Mo - Ostern
Do 16.04. 11.10 Uhr Trackingnummer erhalten - Bike bereits bei DHL
denke es sollte morgen endlich kommen - habe dann aber auch ganze 4 Werktage warten müssen 

Naja, aber NOCH ist es ja nicht da, also mal abwarten...


----------



## githriz (16. April 2009)

Ich habe heute von Canyon die Zusage bekommen dass das FR 9.0 M in schwarz ende Mai geliefert wird.

Das wäre dann Kw 22, ursprünglicher geplanter Lt. war Kw 11.

Sehr interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Lieferzeitabfrage auf der Canyon HP: da ist der voraussichtliche Lt. die Kw 18.

So, jetzt mal schnell zusammengefasst:

In Kw. 11 hieß es der Lt. wird eingehalten.
Die Woche darauf war es dann Kw 13.
In der Kw 13 war es Kw 16.
Jetzt in der Kw 16 ist es die Kw. 22.

Der Support, telefonisch wie auch per e-mail war dabei immer sehr freundlich und bemüht. 
Ein Alternativ Angebot oder eine kleine Wiedergutmachung wurde mir nicht angeboten.

Mittlerweile hat die Saison begonnen und ich malträtiere immer noch mein Nerve XC, das im übrigen erstaunlich viel mitmacht.
Falls der aktuelle Lt. eingehalten wird kann ich drei Monate später auf der Eurobike den komplett überarbeiten Nachfolger bewundern:


Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Das Torque 2010 bekommt eine gründliche Frischzellenkur. Viele hier genannten Vorschläge werden sich in der Tat im neuen Modell wiederfinden. Leider kann ich keine technischen Details verraten. Eine neue Kinematik , mehr Federweg, alle Fräs und Schmiedeteile wurden zu 100% neu gestaltet.
> Viel praktische neue Details und neue Lagertechniken kommen zur Anwendung. Ein neuer Rohrsatz rundet das Bild ab . [...]


 
Kurz darauf gibt es dann die Restposten im Sparbuch.


Allmählich kühlt meine anfängliche Begeisterung ein wenig ab.


----------



## Reini (16. April 2009)

Meine Schwester ist seit gestern hier raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H2O2 (16. April 2009)

Bin auch hier raus. Bike seit heute bei DHL.


----------



## f.topp (16. April 2009)

hat jemand schon ein tes7? oder info??


----------



## Sh00dy (16. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was hat dich denn überzeugt?
> 
> Das du vor 2 Tagen bestellt hast und dann auch gleich eine Bestätigung bekommen hast, noch ne Mail bekommen hast und in 2 Wo. dein Rad bekommen sollst?
> Gut, aber was ist daran nun positiv oder hat mit Glück und Respekt zu tun?
> ...



Ums mal zu beenden heut Mittag ne Tracking-Nummer bekommen und werds, wenn alles gut geht, moin in den Händen halten. Torque Fr 9.0 L in Raw Silver per Nachnahme bestellt. Nach einer Wartezeit von gut 10 Tagen nach der Online-Bestellung isses bei mir Huray! Hatte echte Zweifel, aber wie sich herrausgestellt hatte unnötig. Kann aber auch sein das Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen. Naja. 

Mfg Shoody


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. April 2009)

Da fehlen mir glatt dir Worte.


----------



## martin82 (16. April 2009)

f.topp schrieb:


> hat jemand schon ein tes7? oder info??



Habe auch ein TES 7...  bei mir schauts gut aus, werde das feine ding am Samstag in Koblenz in Empfang nehmen... 
nur schade dass ich dann erstmal ne weile im Norden verharren muss bis ich es in den Alpen freilassen darf

dem Rest hier noch gute Nerven


----------



## nicoo (16. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Wer von euch wartet auf eine GC AL ?
Sind die Wartezeiten bei allen Bikes so furchtbar lange ?

Ich hab vor mir ein AL 6.0 zu bestellen und frag mich ob es bis Anfang Juli da sein könnte.

Auf der Websites gibts keine Infos und die Hotline ist ziemlich dicht im Momment...


nico


----------



## marcomania (16. April 2009)

nicoo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wer von euch wartet auf eine GC AL ?
> Sind die Wartezeiten bei allen Bikes so furchtbar lange ?
> ...



meins war nen Expressbike, dass war innert fünf Tagen fertsch!


----------



## jaamaa (16. April 2009)

Sh00dy schrieb:


> Ums mal zu beenden heut Mittag ne Tracking-Nummer bekommen und werds, wenn alles gut geht, moin in den Händen halten. Torque Fr 9.0 L in Raw Silver per Nachnahme bestellt. Nach einer Wartezeit von gut 10 Tagen nach der Online-Bestellung isses bei mir Huray! Hatte echte Zweifel, aber wie sich herrausgestellt hatte unnötig. Kann aber auch sein das Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen. Naja.
> 
> Mfg Shoody



@freeman_1982

Wartest du denn nicht auf das Gleiche, seit letztem Jahr?


----------



## PhatBiker (16. April 2009)

Ich warte auf ein Brave Sattel, DaBomb Vorbau und RaceFace Griffe .
Sind schon unterwegs, wenn ich der E-Mail glaube.
Paket kann ich trotz Nummer nicht bei DHL verfolgen.

Ich warte eben halt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. April 2009)

joah, nur halt in schwarz. Deswegen ja auch meine Sprachlosigkeit.


----------



## nils3070 (17. April 2009)

Da muss ich mich heute wohl auch mal einreihen, in die Liste derjenigen die mit langen Wartezeiten bei Canyon leben müssen. 

AM8
16.03. bestellt
Liefertermin 20.04.

Also, gestern nach mehreren 30 Minuten Warteschleife niemanden erreicht, heute früh Glück gehabt und erfahren, dass das Bike noch nicht kommissioniert ist. Verzögerung mindestens 2 Wochen, also 1. Mai Woche (wer's glaubt wird seelig)
Was mich dabei am meisten ärgert ist, dass sie auf der Webseite für eine heutige Bestellung ganz frech die letzte Aprilwoche als Lieferdatum angeben. 

Das ist doch Kundenverar.....

Ich werd die weiter mit Anrufen nerven, mir das noch 2-3 Wochen anschauen und wenn's sich nicht bessert, wird storniert.


----------



## md_m6 (17. April 2009)

... kann aber auch gut ausgehen die Geschichte. Gleiche Info hatte ich vor zwei Tagen auch erhalten und siehe da, heute habe ich die Tracking Nummer vom DHL bekommen..... ;-)


Grüße Martin


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

Mann kann auch nen 6er im Lotto haben! Hallo? Hier gehts ums Kaufen, nicht um Glück.


----------



## Denisao (17. April 2009)

Wie kann ich erfahren wann mein Bike "Torque FRX 9.0, M, Optitune 82-91" nun endlich kommt?!?!
Gibts es irgendwelche Indizien, Insiderauskünfte oder Personen die man bestechen muss?
Ich habe keine Lust bei Canyon anzurufen.

Meine Bestellvorgang:
12.02. Onlinebestellung
11.03. Liefertermin
18.03. Neuer Liefertermin
15.04. Neuer Liefertermin

Glückwunsch an alle die Ihr Bike schon bekommen haben!!

Der Berg ruft!! ;-)


----------



## Langley (17. April 2009)

Lass im Zweifel das Optitune rausnehmen und besorg Dir die Feder(n) so.

Dämpfer ist mit gutem Werkzeug eine Sache von Minuten.

Gabel wird auch gehn.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

Optitune rausnehmen hat bei mir bisher auch nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Aber schaden kanns sicher nicht.


----------



## marcomania (17. April 2009)

Ich werde mich heute Abend, sofern ich es denn von Köln noch rechtzeitig nach Koblenz schaffe, aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Nach einigem Hin und Her mit Canyon ist mein Rad fertiggestellt worden. (Nerve AM 7.0). Ich bin mit der mir widerfahrenen Betreuung durch Canyon mittlerweile "zufriedengestellt" da es hier ein "Schrecken mit Ende" gewesen ist, mit baldigem Ende.

Mein Dank geht hier an die zuständigen Personen bei Canyon, auch wenn es sicherlich noch vieles im Sinne der Kundenzufriedenheit zu verbessern gibt, wurde mir zu meiner letztendlichen Zufriedenheit geholfen.

Ich hoffe, Ihr wartet hier nicht mehr allzu lange!
In diesem Sinne, ich bin raus!


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. April 2009)

nach gut 2 1/2 Monaten Wartezeit, hab ich gestern die  Kommissionierungsmail für mein FRX gegrigt 
Es soll in max. 4 Werktagen an DHL übergeben werden.

Na endlich wurde auch langsam mal Zeit, allen anderen wartenden wünsche ich, das es auch endlich klappt.


----------



## Realzinni (17. April 2009)

Dhl tracking Nr. erhalten. Zwar ist online noch nichts bekannt, aber ich denke nun haben es die Gelben in der Hand ob es schon Morgen was gibt.


----------



## vitello (17. April 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Dhl tracking Nr. erhalten. Zwar ist online noch nichts bekannt, aber ich denke nun haben es die Gelben in der Hand ob es schon Morgen was gibt.



Nicht zu früh freuen! In der regel (und das hab ich dies Jahr schon zweimal so erlebt) bekommst du heute ne Tracking-Nr und das Paket geht aber erst morgen von Canyon an DHL ...einfach mal morgen in der Früh nach Status gucken )


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

@MTB-Timmel: kUhl, meld dich ma, wenn die Karre da ist.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. April 2009)

jop mach ich^^


----------



## alextetz (17. April 2009)

Grüßgott!

muss jetzt auch hier mitmachen! hab 2007 ein ultimate cf 8.0 und 2008 ein nerve xc 8.0 bestellt und alles war toll und schön und gut 

jetzt soll noch ein nerve xc 9.0 in hübschem grau-gelb her und ich bin langsam etwas angefressen. am sonntag hab ich das vermeintliche express-bike bestellt und hab noch immer keine bestellbestätigung erhalten. die telefon-geschichte hab ich mittlerweile abgehakt, selbst nach mehrmaligem 30 minuten fernsehsprech-stimme und blablühklopf-musik tut sich da garnichts.

ich hasse warten!


----------



## alextetz (17. April 2009)

ja das lohnt sich ja richtig, hier mal kurz reinzuschreiben. Kaum hab ich mich beschwert, kommt gleich ne rückfrage und kurz drauf die bestellbestätigung... 

bleibt nur noch der liefertermin - 28.4.
in anbetracht dessen, dass manche monatelang warten ist das natürlich jammern auf hohem niveau, aber wie gesagt - ich hasse warten!

also, liebe canyon-freunde => VOLLGAS!!


----------



## enjung (17. April 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Dhl tracking Nr. erhalten. Zwar ist online noch nichts bekannt, aber ich denke nun haben es die Gelben in der Hand ob es schon Morgen was gibt.



Das sieht ja mal gut aus . Ob es nu morgen oder nächste Woche kommt iss dann wohl auch egal. In der Zeit, wo andere nicht mal ein Bike bekommen, hast Du schon das zweite. Diesmal aber hoffentlich ohne Delle und ohne "Montagsgabel".

Happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denisao (17. April 2009)

@Langley: Laut Canyon liegt es nicht an Optitune sondern am Montagestau, Teile sind auch alle vorhanden

Habe eben erfahren, dass ich ab jetzt weitere 4 Wochen warten muss, wie gesagt, bestellt am 12.02.

@MTB-Timmel: Wann hast du dein Bike bestellt?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

oh nein, bitte sag das das nicht wahr ist!


----------



## Langley (17. April 2009)

Denisao schrieb:


> @Langley: Laut Canyon liegt es nicht an Optitune sondern am Montagestau, Teile sind auch alle vorhanden
> 
> Habe eben erfahren, dass ich ab jetzt weitere 4 Wochen warten muss, wie gesagt, bestellt am 12.02.
> 
> @MTB-Timmel: Wann hast du dein Bike bestellt?



Danke für die Info. Es wird Dich kaum trösten, aber es lohnt sich zu warten. Die FRXe sind einfach very very cool!

Take care

Langley


----------



## anulu (17. April 2009)

Hallo,
meld mich auch ausm Wartezimmer ab,
 grad vom Bund heimkomme un was steht da im Flur????  richtig en riesen canyon karton *freu*... is die woche angekommen wie es mir der nette herr am telefon versprochen hatte  
Dankeschön Canyon  bin jetz bike aufbaun, leider isses wetter dieses wocheend fürn a****
mfg anulu


----------



## nils3070 (17. April 2009)

Auf meinen Eintrag heute morgen hier im Forum meldete sich auch sogleich der freundliche Canyon Mann bei mir, fragte nochmal die Bestelldaten ab und heute Nachmittag bekomme ich folgende Antwort:

_Hallo Herr ..., leider ist der Rahmen zu Ihrem Rad bei uns noch nicht verfügbar und trifft frühestens Ende Mai bei uns im Hause ein. Wir hoffen Sie haben noch Geduld bis dahin zu warten. MfG Canyon Bicycles_

Ich finde, dass ist bei einem versprochenen Liefertermin nächste Woche, wirklich ein Unverschämtheit und vor allem zum Zeitpunkt der geplanten Alpentour. 

Ich werde Canyon noch bis Anfang nächster Woche Zeit geben sich anderweitig zu äußern, ansonsten wir mein jetziges Canyon auch mein letztes gewesen sein. 

Diese Kundenunfreundlichkeit kann man auch bei Super Bikes, Testsiegern und tollem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht tolerieren. 

Und Tip an Canyon: Um nicht noch mehr treue Kunden zu verärgern, solltet Ihr vielleicht mal dazu übergehen realistische Lieferzeiten auf Eurer Homepage und bei der Bestellung zu nennen. (Mein bestelltes AM8 in Schwarz ist laut HP bei heutiger Bestellung in 2 Wochen lieferbar). Ich frage mich, wie das zur obigen Aussage passt.

mfg vom verärgerten Canyon Kunden.


----------



## Katstroph (17. April 2009)

Katstroph schrieb:


> Bestellung Januar Nerve XC7
> diverse Kontakte mit Canyon und Versprechungen Bike ist nächste Woche fertig zur Abholung. (3 Wochen her)
> 
> 9.04: Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an....
> ...


 

ENDLESS STORY!

Nachdem ich nun den Auftrag tel. storniert hatte, bekam ich heute früh nochmals einen Anruf vom Verkauf. Ein Kollege hatte sich gestern getäuscht, das Rad steht schon seid gestern im showroom zur Abholung bereit . Also jetzt komm ich doch noch zu meinen XC7.0. Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn ich nächste Woche im Showroom stehe und keiner was von meinem Rad weiß


----------



## MTB-Timmel (17. April 2009)

@Denisao

am 30.01.09


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

So, hab jetzt auch mal ne PN an canyon_verkauf geschickt. Hotline ist diese Woche echt nicht möglich gewesen.


----------



## Zuecho (17. April 2009)

Zuecho schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht mehr dran geglaubt, aber heute ist doch tatsächlich die Kommissionierungsmail eingetroffen!
> Nur schade das ich es jetzt wahrscheinlich erst knapp nach Ostern bekommen werde...
> Hey aber immerhin: Die ätzende Wartezeit hat ein Ende



So und seit heute mittag ist es Gewissheit! Mein Bike ist da 
Hoffe eure Bikes kommen auch bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mibooo (17. April 2009)

hab von Canyon ne PN bekommen - konnte nicht gesendet werden weil Postfach VOLL IST
Seit dieser Woche ist mein vor kurzem 2mal bestätigter LT abgelaufen!!!

Bikeurlaub am Gardasee rückt näher und ich will mein neuese CF 8.0 dort durch die Gegend jagen!!! 

Also Canyon und Hr. R. Brückner GAS GEBEN. Wenns brennt zeigt sich die Kompetent der Firma und ihrer Mitarbeiter. Andere wo Kurzarbeit haben würden von so einer Auftragslage träumen 
Wenn wir in unserer Firma (Hersteller von HSS-HM-PKD-CBN-Zerspanungswerkzeugen) unsere Liefertermine nicht einhalten drohen Schadenersatzzahlungen, kostenlose Lieferungen o.ä., da bei unseren Kunden evtl. die Produktion stehen kann. Ich produzier auch was und zwar Muskeln in den Beinen, ohne mein CF 8.0 steht meine Produktion auch...


----------



## dres_ch (17. April 2009)

Chronologie eines Elends:     Express-Bike am 21.2.09 bestellt   
  Canyon, 21.2., Mail: vielen Dank fÃ¼r Ihre Bestellung. Die Daten sind in unserem System eingegangen und werden schnellstmÃ¶glich bearbeitet.

  Canyon, 02.3., Briefeingang: Rechnung mit Ust. auf Brutto-Katalogpreis (also doppelt). GeschÃ¤tzter Liefertermin 11.3.09.

  Ich, 2.3., Mail: falsche Rechnung â was tun?

  Canyon, 2.3., Mail: bitte erwarten Sie die korrigierte Rechnung

  Canyon, 5.3., Mail: attached you'll find the pre-payment invoice of your order. 
  (Kommentar: auch 2. Rechnung war falsch, bezahle trotzdem. Das war ein Fehler.)

  Canyon, 13.3., Mail: We have received your payment today â¦
  Canyon, 13.3., Mail: We have picked your order. In a maximum of 4 working days, we are going to deliver the products to DHL. 

  Canyon, um den 24.3. Anruf: Haben Sie Freude an Ihrem neuen Bike? Ich: wurde es denn versandt? Canyon: Verspricht nachzuschauen.

  Ich, 27.3., Mail: Das Bike wurde wohl nicht versandt?! HÃ¤tte mal jemand vom Kundenkontakt die LiebenswÃ¼rdigkeit der Verpackung einen Schups in Richtung DHL zu vermitteln?

  Ich 2.4., Mail: Das sog. Expressbike ist irgendwo bei Ihnen verschollen. Wecken Sie es doch bitte mit sanftem Gruss und schicken Sie es mit einem freundlichen Klaps in Richtung DHL ;-)

  Canyon, 3.4., Mail: Der Auftrag hat unser Haus verlassen. Sollte Sie dazu noch keine BestÃ¤tigungsemail erhalten haben, so wird dies innerhalb der nÃ¤chsten 24 Std geschehen.

  Canyon, 6.4., Anruf: Fehlerhafte 2. Rechnung hat Versandt blockiert â Canyon zeigt sich kulant, Lieferung sei nun ausgelÃ¶st.

    17.4. immer noch nix - 2 Monate Wartezeit fÃ¼r ein Expressbike - viel Erfolg Leute!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

Ich sags ja, wenns nicht die Saison verhunzen würde, wär es schon zum Lachen. Die haben einfach ein RIESEN Problem, und niemanden der in der Lage ist es zu lösen. Es ist unglaublich. Jeder Automobilzulieferer würde an solch einem Management zu Grunde gehen.


----------



## Waldsauser (17. April 2009)

Da mir Canyon auch gehörig auf den Sender geht, nachdem ich bei meiner Lieferung und bei der Inspektion jeweils 3 Monate warten musste und dann immer noch Mängel am Rad waren, möchte ich auch in diesem Fred mal nachfragen:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Service von Rose? Die Bikes gefallen mir nämlich zumindest von der Optik her auch schon fast so gut wie die Canyons.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (17. April 2009)

Leider nicht. Die Räder von Rose hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Weitere Alternativen gibts noch bei Votec. Werde da nächste Woche vielleicht mal anrufen. Habe letztes Jahr mitbekommen, dass Votec zumindest beschränkt auch auf Kundenwünsche eingeht. Mir gefällt die Totem als Solo Air nicht. Ausserdem hätt ich gern ne HS Kurbel. Ma gucken. Vielleicht kann ich mich geschickt aus DIESEM Trauerspiel verabschieden.


----------



## burni87 (17. April 2009)

nochmal ne kleine rückmeldung von mir:

am 30.3 hab ich per telefon storniert, mir wurde auch eine email für die stornierung versprochen, bisher hab ich aber nix bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcomania (17. April 2009)

Es steht tatsächlich nu bei mir im Wohnzimmer, ein grünes Nerve AM 7.0, daher ein Dankeschön an Canyon, dass es doch nicht Mitte Mai geworden ist und allen hier Wartenden: Toi, toi, toi!


----------



## jaamaa (17. April 2009)

@marcomania

Stell doch mal ein paar Fotos ein, damit man sich mal wieder bei dem ganzen Streß erfreuen kann.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## marcomania (17. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> @marcomania
> 
> Stell doch mal ein paar Fotos ein, damit man sich mal wieder bei dem ganzen Streß erfreuen kann.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit




Mach ich gerne, muss für meinen eigenen Blog eh am WE welche machen, es ist wirklich schick dass Teil, das grün gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## foreigner (18. April 2009)

Hallo, ich kann mich hier auch einreichen, und bin langsam ziehmlich angekotzt!
Ich warte auf mein FRX LTD.
Also, ich habe extra um keine Probleme und verzögerungen mit der Zahlung zu bekommen per Nachnahme bestellt.
Bestellung: 16.3.
geplanter termin: 4.4.
noch ist nichts geschehen. Ich warte jetzt noch eine wochen. Also, so dass das ding am ersten Mai Wochenende vor mir steht. Sonst wird stoniert. Sonst bestell ich mir das Votec V.FR 1.3 . Die Bikes nehmen sich eh nichts von der Austattung, und der Rahmen ist genauso geil.
Ich finde die dreiviertel Stunde Warteschleife übrigens auch ne absolute Frechheit. Wenn`s da im Frühjahr engpässe gibt, muss man halt zeitweise mehr leute beschäftigen. Heute ja kein Problem mehr. Und wenn man dann endlich durchkommt kann einem noch nichtmal vernünftig auskunft gegeben werden, nur irgendeine 3-4 Wochen alte Anweisung, dass die Dinger bis mitte April raus sollen. Wer`s glaubt wird seelig. Ist eigentlich auch lächerlich, das bei so einer Firma das nicht genauer geht. Wäre das in der Firma in der ich arbeite so, würden die Kunden scharenweise weglaufen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

haha... 

min. 1 (EINEN) Monat Wartezeit ist Pflicht. Ohne wirst du hier nicht aktzeptiert.

PEACE


----------



## nicoo (18. April 2009)

Hi

Ich bin heute trotz aller Erfahrungen die ich hier lese nach Koblenz gefahren und habe ein AL 6.0 in Anodized Black bestellt.

gepl. Liefertermin ist der 16. Juni...ob das was wird 
Aber ich werde mich gedulden 

Hoffe euro Bikes kommen auch bald..


nico


----------



## foreigner (18. April 2009)

@freeman 1982: Naja, dann bin ich ja jetzt dabei


----------



## Sh00dy (18. April 2009)

Soo bin jetzt auch endgültig raus. Gestern kam der DHL-Mensch mit dem heißersehnten Karton. Jetzt müsst nur noch das Wetter passen und alles is perfekt naja morgen vll. Hier schon mal nen Vorgeschmack an alle wartenden.





Und auch von mir ein toi toi toi haltet durch!

mfg Sh00dy


----------



## torisch (18. April 2009)

So, ich bin auch raus, Nerve XC 7.0 in weiß, 01.12.08 bestellt, heut vormittag geliefert. Ein richtig geiles Bike, jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass das Wetter bald wieder besser wird.


----------



## Deleted 146249 (18. April 2009)

Hm.. Ich habe gestern Nerve XC 7.0 in anodized black und Rahmengröße M bestellt, obwohl der Rahmen in dieser Größe nicht vorrätig war.

Ich habe einfach keine Antwort auf meine Email-Anfrage bekommen und ans Telefon ging auch niemand ran. Aber vom schönen Wetter verleitet, wollte ich unbedingt ein Fahrrad bestellen.

Sollte ich jetzt Angst um radlose Saison 2009 haben? Eigentlich ist es eine Zumutung, dem Kunden seine bestellte Ware erst nach bis zu 6 Wochen zu liefern. Aber ich warte trotzdem mal bis Mitte/Ende Mai. Wenn ich bis dahin immer noch kein Fahrrad geliefert bekommen habe, storniere ich die Bestellung. Wird der Liefertermin auch noch verschoben, wird die Bestellung definitiv storniert.

Aber ich hoffe, dass es nicht so weit kommt. Wenigstens bin ich ja bzgl. Liefertermin vorgewarnt, und so kann die Freude um so größer sein, falls das bestellte Rad doch früher da ist als erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (18. April 2009)

> Was ist los bei Canyon? In der TOUR-Redaktion häuften sich in den vergangenen Tagen Anfragen von Kunden und Interessenten, die beim Koblenzer Versandhändler Canyon ein Rad bestellen oder Auskunft über Liefertermine bestellter Räder wollten und weder telefonisch noch per E-Mail einen Mitarbeiter erreichen konnten. TOUR hat bei Canyon-Geschäftsführer Roman Arnold nachgefragt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17.04.2009 http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=6537


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

??? Ist das FR9 oder FRX aus CARBON? Wär mir neu.


----------



## MeterFlo (18. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Canyon Freunde,

wollte euch hier auch mal meine Geschichte mit der Firma Canyon mitteilen. So eine frechheit ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. So eine arogante und eingebildete Firma...unglaublich...nuja aber ich will halt dieses Nerve AM 6.0 haben und sonst keins...

Zusammenfassung:

02.01.09   Bestelltermin

03.01.09 Bestellbestätigung, Liefertermin 23.02.09

01.03.09 anruf meinerseits bei Canyon da nix passiert ist, wo mein Bike bleibt. Es hieß dauert noch 2 weeks

15.03.09 nruf meinerseits bei Canyon da nix passiert ist, wo mein Bike bleibt. Es hieß dauert noch 2 weeks

01.04.09 Anruf meinerseits, imr wurde versprochen am nächsten tag zurück zu rufen, nix passiert

03.04.09 Anruf meinerseits rückruf verspchen nix passiert

04.04.09 Anruf meinerseits wo mein Bike bleibt, meint die alte am Telefon heute ist ihr neuer Liefertermin...ich so super ist aber nix da...warten sie doch bitte noch 2 wochen...

16.04.09 3 mal 30 min Warteschleife daach wurde die Leitung getrennt danach nochmals 15 min warteschleife dann wurde wieder die leitung getrennt, es war nach 19 Uhr  Dann hab ich mich dazu entschieden Canyon eine "nette" Mail zu schreiben...

keine reaktion bis heute...

also das ist mal echt ein mieser verein...wenn das bike bis in 2 Wochen net bei mir im Zimmer steht werde ich wohl stornieren...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

leider fehlen uns die Alternativen. Es ist zum Heulen.


----------



## MeterFlo (18. April 2009)

jaja so ist das leider...ich könnte kotzen...


----------



## timothekid (18. April 2009)

ja sogar emails bekommt man nich....
hab denen am donnerstag meine 2. email gegeben die sollten
die rechnung dahin schicken da sei bei meiner ersten addresse
2 mal nicht ankam...nächste woche ruf ich dann an 
dann sollen dir mir die kontodaten diktieren.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (18. April 2009)

viel spaß in der warteschleife.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. April 2009)

Moinsen Leute

Sorry, aber ich kann das echt nicht verstehen das Ihr Wochen, sogar Monate lang
auf eure Bikes wartet. Ihr werded ganz schön veräppelt von Canyon und was ist so supertoll an den Bikes das Ihr das mit euch machen läst ?????

 Ach ja, mein Sattel,Vorbau und Griffe sind da, also bin ich raus, werd euch aber regelmässig besuchen weil mich das echt interessier wie das hier weiter geht.

Viel Glück und was wichtiger ist, noch mehr spass mit euren Bikes.

- Stefan -


----------



## Chriese (18. April 2009)

Hallöchen,

dann warte ich auch mal auf mein AM 6.0. Geplanter Liefertermin *13.07.09*.

Na dann prost!

Gruß
Chriese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## os-rumpel (18. April 2009)

Torque ES 07 schwarz Größe M ist heute eingetroffen.
Echt ein geiles Bike. Werde es morgen ausfahren.
Die Wartezeit war nur schwer erträglich. Die Vorfreude aber noch nie so groß gewesen.
Währe ja auch igendwie langweilig sich ein Bike sofort beim Händler mitzunehmen.

Hier nochmal der Lebenslauf zur Canyon Bestellung.

- November 2008 über Internet bestellt. LT 23.02.2009 (KW 09)
- LT Verschiebung auf 23.03.2009 (KW 13)
- LT Verschiebung auf KW 14
- LT Verschiebung auf KW 15
- LT Verschiebung auf KW 16
- Kommissioniert am 09.04.2009 (KW 15)
- An DHL übergeben am 17.04.2009 (KW 16)
- Zugestellt am 18.04.2009 (KW 16)


----------



## schatten (18. April 2009)

Und ich hatte mich schon gewundert, daß die auf einmal so kurze Lieferzeiten (KW09) für die Torques angegeben hatten...

Da habe ich ja letztes Jahr richtig Glück gehabt, mit zwei Wochen Lieferzeit.
Nach einer fragwürdigen Erfahrung mit dem Service (der im Übrigen erst nach einer Beschwerde hier im Forum reagierte), war mein erstes Canyon aber auch zugleich mein letztes.


----------



## dres_ch (18. April 2009)

@Arnold - man kann versuchen mit 20 Mitarbeitenden 4'000 Anfragenden täglich zurückzurufen, man kann auch mit einem Mitarbeitenden eine Kundensite pflegen, die so etwas wie 'Lieferstatus' ausgibt. Man muss das nicht gleich 'Kommunikationsstragie' nennen - 'Management' würde vollauf genügen.


----------



## DailyRaider (19. April 2009)

Bei mir ist es das Gleiche. Ewige Wartezeiten und keine Infos. Von Service keine Spur.


----------



## thaz (19. April 2009)

@torisch:

Richtig geiles Bike, Glückwunsch! Die Reifen hast du aber gewechselt, oder hat Canyon diese tollen Weißrand-NN verbaut? Auf jeden Fall eine Top-Kombi, die würde ich bei einem weißen Bike auch dran tun. Dazu die schwarzen Speichen - sehr schön!


----------



## timothekid (19. April 2009)

ey könnt ihr mir nich die bankverbinung nennen dann brauch ich nich 
moregn meine mittagspause dafür verschwenden das ich da anrufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (19. April 2009)

Hat jemand Bilder vom AL 8.0 um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen?


----------



## martin82 (19. April 2009)

dres_ch schrieb:


> @Arnold - man kann versuchen mit 20 Mitarbeitenden 4'000 Anfragenden täglich zurückzurufen, man kann auch mit einem Mitarbeitenden eine Kundensite pflegen, die so etwas wie 'Lieferstatus' ausgibt. Man muss das nicht gleich 'Kommunikationsstragie' nennen - 'Management' würde vollauf genügen.



Hallo zusammen,

war gestern bei canyon und hab endlich mein torque 7 ES abgeholt und möchte mich mit folgenden Infos verabschieden:

Wenn man erlebt was alleine im Ladengeschäft von Canyon los ist wundert einen hier nix mehr. Kunden ohne Ende und *definitiv hilfsbereite und bemühte Mitarbeiten.* Definitiv aber auch zu wenige. Jeder Kunde bekommt eine Wartenummer und kann dann Stunden auf seine Beratung bzw Bikeausgabe warten oder doch wieder nach Hause gehen(was einige gemacht haben). Canyon macht sich da auf jeden Fall einiges an Geschäft kaputt. (scheint aber der Geschäftsleitung nix auszumachen, sonst könnten sie doch Personal einstellen) Ausserdem scheint unter dem momentanen Lieferdruck auch die ein oder andere Kontrolle flöten zu gehen... *So ist mein "Montagezertifikat" mit dem 28. Januar 2009 datiert.*  Das es deshalb niemanden aufgefallen ist das das Hinterrad nicht sauber zentriert war wundert mich jetzt nicht mehr. Das wurde dann aber auch gleich ausgetauscht. (zum Glück war eins da)
Ich bin froh das ich das Rad abgeholt und kontrolliert habe und hoffe, dass sich keine weiteren Mängel auftun.

Nichtsdestotrotz bin von meinem Rad begeistert.


----------



## nicoo (19. April 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bilder vom AL 8.0 um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen?



Hi

Wann ist denn dein geplanter Liefertermin ?
Mein AL 6.0 soll am 16. Juni in Koblenz auf mich warten.

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 

nico


----------



## DaSilva69 (19. April 2009)

Obwohl ich zwei Tage vergeblich versucht hatte die BESTELL-Hotline zu erreichen, war ich vergangenen Donnerstag in Koblenz. Ganz nach dem Motto - früher Vogel fängt den Wurm - war ich kurz vor 10:00 da, bin sofort von einem freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Verkäufer angesprochen worden und konnte in aller Ruhe ein XC in M und eines in L probefahren.

Nach kurzer Beratung (7.0 oder 8.0) habe ich das 8.0 in weiß bestellt. Zu Beginn der Eingabe in das System sprach er gleich von einem Liefertermin Mitte/ Ende Mai. Doch im weiteren Verlauf sagte er, dass der Termin wohl früher sei, da jemand zurückgetreten ist.

Nun habe ich eine Bestellbestätigung (frühester Termin: 04. Mai 09) und reihe mich hier mal brav ein. Vielleicht werde ich hier ja zu einem positiven Beispiel? 

Noch eins zu einem meiner Vorredner ... wenn ich momentan zu meinem örtlichen Fahrradhändler gehe, weil mal wieder mein 15 Jahre altes Starrrahmen Zicken macht, ist da auch die Hölle los. So ist das halt überall im Saisongeschäft. Den Kontakt zur Hotline kann man gar nicht mal als wirklich schlecht bezeichnen. Dazu müsste man ja irgendwann mal durchkommen 

@Canyon:
Wenn ich nicht die Nähe zu Koblenz hätte und eben mal hätte rüberfahren können, hätte ich nach den zwei vergeblichen Tagen in der Hotline, Testergebnisse und sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ignoriert und hätte ein anderes Rad gekauft. Da solltet ihr dringend ran. Diese Probleme mit der Lackieranlage kann man ja auch mal proaktiv auf die Homepage stellen und so ein wenig Druck vom Kessel nehmen ...

Ich bleib optimistisch ... und ein tolles Rad ist es auf jeden Fall. Das weiß ich ja nun ...


----------



## torisch (19. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> @torisch:
> 
> Richtig geiles Bike, Glückwunsch! Die Reifen hast du aber gewechselt, oder hat Canyon diese tollen Weißrand-NN verbaut? Auf jeden Fall eine Top-Kombi, die würde ich bei einem weißen Bike auch dran tun. Dazu die schwarzen Speichen - sehr schön!


Danke, ja die NN mit Stinktierstreifen mussten einfach sein.  
Hab heut das erste Mal meine Hausrunde auf dem neuen Bock gedreht und bin restlos begeistert, da ist die Wartezeit schnell vergessen.


----------



## Terrier (19. April 2009)

War am Samstag auch bei Canyon im Showroom. Da war ein betrieb wie auf dem Flughafen. Lauter genervte Biker. Ich hatte zufällig mitgehört das einer Seit 3 stunden dasitzt und wartet !!!  Alle wartenden haben da nummern bekommen damit die Mitarbeiter noch den überblick behalten. 
So ein betrieb, Wahnsinn!!
Da wundert einen nichts mehr wenn manche so lange auf ihre Bikes warten müssen. Da hatte ich echt noch glück 

Wünsch allen wartenden noch viel glück


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

für mich hört sich das Alles so an, als müssten wir uns nun doch nach einem anderen Rad umsehen. Wenn Canyon soviel Andrang hat, werden die sich verständlicherweise einen S***** um irgendwelche wartenden Versenderkunden kümmern die genervt sind. MIST


----------



## timothekid (19. April 2009)

kann mir niemand deren kontodaten sagen bitte?


----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> kann mir niemand deren kontodaten sagen bitte?


Was willst du denn unbedingt damit?
Steht aber auch oben rechts im Briefkopf deiner Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## timothekid (19. April 2009)

nee da steht nur da sie es so sch nell wie möglcih bearbeiten udn so weiter. keine daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

IM PDF Anhang?


----------



## timothekid (19. April 2009)

da ist kein pdf anhang.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

klick

hat genau 2 sec gedauert das zu finden.


----------



## timothekid (19. April 2009)

ah...danke^^


----------



## jaamaa (19. April 2009)

Aber warum? Vorher überweisen? Und dann noch Unaufgefordert!

Haben wir doch schon alle hinter uns. Und gebracht, ausser Streß, hat es auch nichts. Wir sitzen immer noch hier. 
Nicht das sein Geld in dem ganzen Tohuwabohu nicht zugeordnet werden kann und in den Weiten des Universums verschwindet.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. April 2009)

Ich kann auch nur dringend davon abraten per Vorkasse zu Ã¼berweisen. Die hatten mein Geld etwa 3 Monate, meinste die haben deswegen geliefert? NEIN! Canyon sollte man nur auf Nachnahme bestellen, da das ohnehin nur 2â¬ mehr sind. das macht etwa 0,1%. Das ist ein Witz, wenn man bedenkt das man bei gut 3000â¬ pro Monat gut 5â¬ Zinsen bekommt.


----------



## nils3070 (20. April 2009)

So liebe Freunde, ich verabschiede mich von hier. Ich werde kein AM8 von Canyon fahren, aber dafür brauche ich mich auch nicht mehr von Canyon verschaukeln zu lassen. 
Nach nochmaligem Anruf heute und keiner neuen Info, habe ich mein Bike storniert. Auch hier wieder keinerlei Entschuldigung oder auch nur der Versuch einen Kunden zu halten. Mir scheint in Koblenz ist man einfach zu satt. 

Ich wünsche allen die hier länger warten können und wollen viel Glück, ich für meinen Teil bin von dieser Firma geheilt und geh jetzt zum freundlichen Händler um die Ecke, wo man als Kunde zumindest Wertschätzung bekommt. 

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)




----------



## DailyRaider (20. April 2009)

Bei hätte es letzten Montag da sein sollen. Es befindet sich seit Freitag in der Kommision. Mal sehen wan ich hab....





nicoo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wann ist denn dein geplanter Liefertermin ?
> Mein AL 6.0 soll am 16. Juni in Koblenz auf mich warten.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iznogoud (20. April 2009)

nils3070 schrieb:


> So liebe Freunde, ich verabschiede mich von hier. Ich werde kein AM8 von Canyon fahren, aber dafür brauche ich mich auch nicht mehr von Canyon verschaukeln zu lassen.
> Nach nochmaligem Anruf heute und keiner neuen Info, habe ich mein Bike storniert. Auch hier wieder keinerlei Entschuldigung oder auch nur der Versuch einen Kunden zu halten. Mir scheint in Koblenz ist man einfach zu satt.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen die hier länger warten können und wollen viel Glück, ich für meinen Teil bin von dieser Firma geheilt und geh jetzt zum freundlichen Händler um die Ecke, wo man als Kunde zumindest Wertschätzung bekommt.
> ...


 
Wer nicht warten kann und will ist bei Canyon falsch aufgehoben. 
Ich hab mein Rad im November letzen Jahres bestellt und im April bekommen. Perfekt zum Frühlingsanfang. Kam zwar nen Monat später als der offizielle Liefertermin, aber das wusste ich schon letztes Jahr (siehe Wartezimmer 2008, 2007,...).

Freundlicher Händler um die Ecke? 
Naja, also um nen Händler zu finden, der nur ansatzweise was MTB ähnliches hat muss ich schon 25km weit fahren. Da kann ich dann für nen Spezi mit Deore-Kurbel mal schnell nen Tausender mehr loswerden als mit nem Canyon.
Oder ich nehm den Cube für ähnliches Geld. Hab ähnliche Lieferzeiten(Cube Sting ist 2009 überhabt nicht mehr lieferbar). Oder bei Ghost. Für das AMR Square wurde mit ein Liefertermin KW 20 genannt, mein Canyon kam KW 15.
Wertschätzung? Brauch ich ehrlich nicht von meinem Bikehändler. Wer A****kriecher sucht, sollte einfach in die nächste Bank gehen. Ich hasse dieses aufgesetzte Lächeln mit Dollarzeichen in den Augen. Die wollen nur mein Bestes, mein Geld...
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn draussen die Sonne lacht und man hört nichts von Canyon. Die liegen sicherlich nicht in der Sonne sonder versuchen die Bikes auszuliefern. Zaubern können die aber auch nicht. Zum Thema Managementfehler: Man muss nur mehr richtig machen als man falsch macht. Und wenn ich mir Canyon anschaue: Die haben verdammt viel richtig gemacht.


----------



## DailyRaider (20. April 2009)

nils3070 schrieb:


> So liebe Freunde, ich verabschiede mich von hier. Ich werde kein AM8 von Canyon fahren, aber dafür brauche ich mich auch nicht mehr von Canyon verschaukeln zu lassen.
> Nach nochmaligem Anruf heute und keiner neuen Info, habe ich mein Bike storniert. Auch hier wieder keinerlei Entschuldigung oder auch nur der Versuch einen Kunden zu halten. Mir scheint in Koblenz ist man einfach zu satt.
> 
> Ich wünsche allen die hier länger warten können und wollen viel Glück, ich für meinen Teil bin von dieser Firma geheilt und geh jetzt zum freundlichen Händler um die Ecke, wo man als Kunde zumindest Wertschätzung bekommt.
> ...



Kann ich absolut verstehen!


----------



## thoms3n (20. April 2009)

ich hab am 13.4 ein Nerve AM 9.0 bestellt und morgen gehe ichs abholen 
war zwar ein expressbike, aber um die Jahreszeit würd ich eh nur noch vorrätige bikes kaufen auch beim händler...

Ich hatte letzes Jahr schon das gleiche Bike gekauft, das mir leider geklaut wurde , übrigend auch da kurze Lieferzeit und guter Service.


----------



## MeterFlo (20. April 2009)

ICH HAB ENDLICH MEINE MAIL BEKOMMEN DAS DAS BIKE BALD VERSCHICKT WIRD!!!!!

Oh man ist das geil nach 5 mon wartezeit der hammer...


----------



## burndie (20. April 2009)

Juhuuuuuuu!
Ich freu mich, das Torque ES 7.0 hat eine DHL Trackingnumber bekommen und wurde heute versand. Das warten hat bald ein Ende !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. April 2009)

Bei mir siehts momentan so aus, als würde das FR9 nächste Woche versandt. Herr Brückner hat geschaft was über 10 Telefonisten nicht hinbekommen haben: Mir eine Auskunft gegeben, mit der ich etwas anfangen kann. Vielen Dank und großes Lob. Auch auf die Gefahr hin das der Mann nun noch mehr Arbeit bekommt: Wendet euch an Ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeterFlo (20. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das der Mann nun noch mehr Arbeit bekommt: Wendet euch an Ihn.



dieser nette man hat sich auch an mich gewendet udn wollte mir helfen...ist echt super cool das hier einer ist der einem mal wirklich helfen kann...leider kam die hilfe allerdings zu spät..heute morgen habe ich die kommissionierungsmail meines AM 6.0 erhalten


----------



## githriz (21. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts momentan so aus, als würde das FR9 nächste Woche versandt. Herr Brückner hat geschaft was über 10 Telefonisten nicht hinbekommen haben: Mir eine Auskunft gegeben, mit der ich etwas anfangen kann. Vielen Dank und großes Lob. Auch auf die Gefahr hin das der Mann nun noch mehr Arbeit bekommt: Wendet euch an Ihn.


 
Schön für dich!

Mein FR9 braucht lt. Hr. Brückner noch bis ende Mai, unter anderem da Teile fehlen. 
Btw, wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## DailyRaider (21. April 2009)

Ich habe auch eine pn von Herr Brückner erhalten. Ich kann allerdings nicht ganz verstehen warum Canyon einen Mitarbeiter dafür abstellt hier im Forum pns zu versenden anstatt den Arbeiter dafür zu nehmen Bestellungen zu bearbeiten. Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht totaler quatsch.

Meiner Meinung nach total Sinnfrei


----------



## burni87 (21. April 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine pn von Herr Brückner erhalten. Ich kann allerdings nicht ganz verstehen warum Canyon einen Mitarbeiter dafür abstellt hier im Forum pns zu versenden anstatt den Arbeiter dafür zu nehmen Bestellungen zu bearbeiten. Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht totaler quatsch.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach total Sinnfrei



wenn man in google nach meinungen zu canyon sucht, landet man evtl auch hier im forum, also muss man versuchen hier ein gutes bild abzugeben, anders ist es wohl nicht zu erklären


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. April 2009)

Ich kenn Herr Brückner nicht persönlich, daher weiß ich nichtmal ob das sein "Hauptgeschäft" ist. Ich bin jedenfalls dankbar, dass sich jemand auch um uns kümmert.

Mein FR9 habe ich am 06.02.2009 bestellt. Die "Vorgeschichte" spar ich mir hier jetzt mal. Geplanter Liefertermin war der 12.03.2009. Ist also schon gewisse Zeit her.


----------



## Realzinni (21. April 2009)

Also ich bin wieder aus dem Wartezimmer raus und hoffe das xc7 hält... 
Und zur Info an alle, leider legt Canyon keinen Kettenstrebenschutz mehr bei,
 schade neu meinem ersten defekten xc7 vor 5 Wochen war er noch dran :-(


----------



## enjung (21. April 2009)

Realzinni schrieb:


> Also ich bin wieder aus dem Wartezimmer raus und hoffe das xc7 hält...



Glückwunsch! Das neue hält sicher... meins hat jetzt knapp 100km aufm Buckel und läuft super !

Happy trails!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. April 2009)

Wen bitte interessiert der Kettenstrebenschutz. Das mistige Neoopreengedöhns hat eh nie gehalten. Mach halt nen Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbindern dran. Das ist nen saubere stabile Lösung.


----------



## LH_DJ (21. April 2009)

*Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an DHL übergeben.*

Das ich das noch erleben darf.   AM 8.0 weiß XL  bestellt 23.12.2008

War schwer am überlegen, wie lange ich mir das noch antun soll. Gibt aber auch keine wirkliche Alternative bei Preis-Leistung. Doch wie sag ich`s meiner Frau?????

www.dorgas.de


----------



## K3N (21. April 2009)

Hi,

wie lange waren bei euch so die Lieferzeiten für ein AM 8.0 (2009)?
Ich warte jetzt seit 15.02.2009.

Gruß
K3N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfreak (21. April 2009)

Juhu, Samstag bei Canyon bestellt, heute schon die "in 4 tagen..." Mail

Canyon rockt


----------



## duke84 (21. April 2009)

Expressbikes scheinen ja sehr flink zu sein. am Mittwoch 15.4.09 das Nerve XC 5.0 bestellt, heute kam der Anruf, dass ich es morgen abholen kann.  SEHR GUT CANYON....  wenn mich jetzt nur noch das bike zufrieden stellt.


----------



## Canyon_Support (21. April 2009)

Hallo,

dieses Forumsgeschäft ist nicht meine Hauptaufgabe bei Canyon. Ich bin hauptsächlich im Callcenter tätig. Aufgrund der derzeit angespannten Lage versuchen wir aber an allen Fronten, unter anderem auch hier im Forum unseren Kunden bestmöglich weiterzuhelfen und überall einen guten Service zu bieten.
Ich denke einige von Euch durften dies schon persönlich erfahren. Bei den anderen entschuldige ich mich für die eventuell zu langen Wartezeiten. Wir arbeiten im ganzen Unternehmen auf Hochtouren daran, dies zu verbessern.

"Wir arbeiten Tag und Nacht"

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. April 2009)

Also ich finds klasse das Ihr jetzt auch diesen Weg nutzt, um den Frust der Kunden in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## DonLippi (21. April 2009)

Hi!

Ich find´s auch gut, dass Herr Brückner hier mitmischt. Immerhin hat er mir auch geholfen und mein Bike wurde zwar nicht wie versprochen Freitag oder gestern, dafür aber heute an DHL übergeben!

Danke Herr Brückner!

Heißt das eigentlich das das Bike morgen ankommt? Wie läuft das denn, wenn ich nicht da bin? Geben die DHL Leute das Bike dann dem Nachbarn? Donnerstag wäre echt besser... Aber egal. Wird schon

Bye


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. April 2009)

in max. vier Werktagen sollte mein Rad versandt werden und ich eine Mail bekommen.  ich habe keine Mail und heute is der 4. Tag


----------



## Canyon_Support (21. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

in den folgenden zwei Tagen werde ich dem Forum leider nicht zur Verfügung stehen, da ich ein Seminar besuchen werde. Ankommende Anfragen werde ich dann am Freitag wieder versuchen wie gewohnt zu bearbeiten.

Grüße
Robert Brückner


----------



## Canyon_Support (21. April 2009)

DonLippi schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich find´s auch gut, dass Herr Brückner hier mitmischt. Immerhin hat er mir auch geholfen und mein Bike wurde zwar nicht wie versprochen Freitag oder gestern, dafür aber heute an DHL übergeben!
> 
> ...



Zum Ablauf beim Versand bzw. Zustellung. Der DHL-Mitarbeiter klingelt. Sollte er Sie nicht antreffen, steckt er ein blaues Kärtchen in den Briefkasten und Sie können das Paket auf der nächstgelegenen Poststation, welche auch auf der Karte vermerkt ist, binnen der nächsten 7 Tage abholen.

Grüße

Robert Brückner


----------



## nikigraus (21. April 2009)

Hallo miteinander

Seit heute kann man bei Canyon keine Liefertermine mehr nachfragen, es kommt immer die Mitteilung man sollte doch anrufen. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Gruss Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonLippi (21. April 2009)

Hallo Herr Brückner!

Ja nee, is klar. Ich habe auch schonmal Post bekommen, danke! ;-) 
Viel Spaß beim Seminar.

Gruß


----------



## enjung (21. April 2009)

DonLippi schrieb:


> Ja nee, is klar. Ich habe auch schonmal Post bekommen, danke! ;-)



Dann hättste ja nich fragen brauchen...

Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Bike und happy trailz!


----------



## dres_ch (21. April 2009)

dres_ch schrieb:


> Chronologie eines Elends:     Express-Bike am 21.2.09 bestellt
> 
> [...]
> 
> 17.4. immer noch nix - 2 Monate Wartezeit für ein Expressbike - viel Erfolg Leute!



Hurra Leute - Herr Brückner machts möglich. Das Mail mit der Track-Nr.kam heute an. Danke auch - und gehe vorerst zurück in die Warteschlaufe für das Bike Nr.2 der Familie - ratet mal für wen , genau, für mich: GC cf 8.0.


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein, heute morgen habe ich ein Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green bestellt. Ungefähren Liefertermin habe ich noch nicht, aber ich rechne nicht vor Juli mit dem geilen Bock


----------



## burni87 (22. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich hier mal ein, heute morgen habe ich ein Nerve AM 7.0 in acid green bestellt. Ungefähren Liefertermin habe ich noch nicht, aber ich rechne nicht vor Juli mit dem geilen Bock




hab ich vor 5 wochen auch gemacht, damals hab ich schon nen termin für august bekommen, sag mal bescheid was in deiner mail steht


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> hab ich vor 5 wochen auch gemacht, damals hab ich schon nen termin für august bekommen, sag mal bescheid was in deiner mail steht



Oha, na wenns September wird, werde ich wohl eine andere Farbe nehmen müssen, das wäre mir dann doch etwas zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isnogud77 (22. April 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> hab ich vor 5 wochen auch gemacht, damals hab ich schon nen termin für august bekommen, sag mal bescheid was in deiner mail steht



 Die Info wird fuer thaz wahrscheinlich ein Schocker sein.


----------



## Tilmann S. (22. April 2009)

HI,
mein Nerve ist seit 7.4.2009 kommisioniert. 
Seitdem nichts mehr gehört.
Das warten auf das NERVE nervt extrem.........(schon 3 Monate!!!)


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. April 2009)

Mein FR9 ist seit heute auch kommisioniert. Das ich das noch erleben darf.


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Die Info wird fuer thaz wahrscheinlich ein Schocker sein.



Naja, ich war darauf vorbereitet. Die Farbe ist nun mal enorm gefragt. Aber es sollte klar sein, dass ich höchstens bis August warten würde - es müsste Canyon auch einleuchten, dass man kein 09er Rad im September haben will, wenn schon im Oktober die neuen Bikes vorgestellt werden.
Ich hoffe einfach, dass Canyon seine Strukturen in den nächsten Wochen etwas optimiert. Wäre enorm ärgerlich, wenn ich einen faulen Kompromiss bei einem anderen Modell oder gar einem anderen Hersteller eingehen müsste. Das einzige, dass an das AM herankommt, ist für mich das Cube Stereo - und da siehts ja äußerst düster aus für 2009. Hersteller wie Specialized und Scott kommen für mich wegen der unverschämten Preise nicht in Frage. Und keines von denen gibt es in acid green


----------



## Didi123 (22. April 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> *Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an DHL übergeben.*
> 
> Das ich das noch erleben darf.   AM 8.0 weiß XL  bestellt 23.12.2008
> 
> ...



 
So ein email hab ich auch bekommen (hatte einen 2007er Renner aus dem Outlet bestellt) - als sich dann aber 1,5 Wochen lang nix mehr getan hat hab' ich dann doch mal angerufen... Sinngem. bekam ich dann zu hören "kann noch ein paar Tage dauern", falls ich dann keine Mail mit der Trackingnummer habe, sollte ich nochmal anrufen...
So what - ich war eh nicht 100 %ig vom Baujahr-Rabatt-Verhältnis überzeugt.
Hab dann doch etwas Gebrauchtes genommen...


----------



## isnogud77 (22. April 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Naja, ich war darauf vorbereitet. Die Farbe ist nun mal enorm gefragt. Aber es sollte klar sein, dass ich höchstens bis August warten würde - es müsste Canyon auch einleuchten, dass man kein 09er Rad im September haben will, wenn schon im Oktober die neuen Bikes vorgestellt werden.
> Ich hoffe einfach, dass Canyon seine Strukturen in den nächsten Wochen etwas optimiert. Wäre enorm ärgerlich, wenn ich einen faulen Kompromiss bei einem anderen Modell oder gar einem anderen Hersteller eingehen müsste. Das einzige, dass an das AM herankommt, ist für mich das Cube Stereo - und da siehts ja äußerst düster aus für 2009. Hersteller wie Specialized und Scott kommen für mich wegen der unverschämten Preise nicht in Frage. Und keines von denen gibt es in acid green



Verstehe ich nicht. Ich hab mir ein AM7.0 in weiss (Groesse M) Mitte Januar bestellt. Ein Kumpel das gleiche in gruen eine Woche spaeter. Er faehrt seit fast 2 Monaten damit rum und ich soll noch bis KW20 warten.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. April 2009)

im moment wird wahrscheinlich grade ein anderes modell produziert. das ist bei canyon nun mal so. 2 wochen das eine, dann 2 wochen das andere oder so ähnlich.


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Ich hab mir ein AM7.0 in weiss (Groesse M) Mitte Januar bestellt. Ein Kumpel das gleiche in gruen eine Woche spaeter. Er faehrt seit fast 2 Monaten damit rum und ich soll noch bis KW20 warten.



Ja, das ändert sich dauernd. Ich hoffe einfach nur, dass meins etwas schneller da ist, da Größe XL und vielleicht nicht ganz so gefragt.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. April 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> im moment wird wahrscheinlich grade ein anderes modell produziert. das ist bei canyon nun mal so. 2 wochen das eine, dann 2 wochen das andere oder so ähnlich.




Sorry, das klingt nach DDR Zeiten. 
Unmöglich !!!!!!!!!! 
Und ihr last es auch noch mit euch machen. Was zum Donnerwetter ist an den Rädern so toll ??????


----------



## burni87 (22. April 2009)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Sorry, das klingt nach DDR Zeiten.
> Unmöglich !!!!!!!!!!
> Und ihr last es auch noch mit euch machen. Was zum Donnerwetter ist an den Rädern so toll ??????




ist insofern denkbar dass sie immer die räder bauen von denen die rahmen reinkommen, aber eine vernünftige firma kann das selbst steuern wieviele von welchen rahmen kommen

ich habs nicht mit mir machen lassen, aber meine stornierung erhalte ich wohl auch erst im august


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> ist insofern denkbar dass sie immer die räder bauen von denen die rahmen reinkommen, aber eine vernünftige firma kann das selbst steuern wieviele von welchen rahmen kommen
> 
> ich habs nicht mit mir machen lassen, aber meine stornierung erhalte ich wohl auch erst im august



Was hast du eigentlich stattdessen gekauft? Preislich kommt ja nur noch Cube in Frage, aber das Stereo kommt ja 2009 wohl gar nicht mehr. Das AMS 125 wäre zwar da, ist für mich aber kein vernünftiger Ersatz, Kinematik hat mir nicht so gefallen, und mit der Gabel auf 140mm fand ich es von der Geometrie und vom Fahrgefühl unausgewogen (der Händler hat auch 120mm empfohlen - nur wozu dann eine Talas?). Wäre also auch nur ein fauler Kompromiss für mich.

Mal sehen, was das noch gibt. Auf jeden Fall ist Canyon nicht der einzige Hersteller, der momentan solche Schwierigkeiten hat.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. April 2009)

burni87 schrieb:


> .....eine vernünftige firma kann das selbst steuern wieviele von welchen rahmen kommen....



Wer auf Zulieferer angewiesen ist steuert so gut wie gar nichts selbst. Das kenne ich aus über 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung. Dabei ist die Branche völlig egal! Die lügen manchmal dass sich die Balken biegen und man ist mehr oder weniger darauf angewiesen es zu glauben. Man kann ja nicht wegen jeder Aussage um die halbe Welt fliegen ( habe ich alles schon hinter mir)....Und selbst wenn man denen vor Ort Druck macht passiert trotzdem nichts. So einfach ist das.


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

_Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.

_OK, den Text kennen wir ja nun schon. Montag morgens bekommen. Gibt es auch eine Standarduhrzeit wann die Mail mit der Trackingnummer versendet wird? Wenn ja, bräuchte ich nicht jede Stunde den Rechner anschmeißen, um zu sehen ob mein Rad nun endlich auf die Reise geschickt wurde. Nervt langsam. Stand doch angeblich letzte Woche Freitag da schon fertig rum.

Achso......... morgen sind die vier Tage um! (Ab Freitag gezählt sind sie es schon)

Jetzt sind endlich alle Teile da, das Bike fertig montiert und dann dauert das immer noch und noch und noch............

Wo liegt denn da nun die Schwierigkeit. Verstehe ich nicht. Und wenn die Kapazitäten, was DHL abholen kann, erschöpft sind, muß man halt mal ein oder zwei Expressbikes zurückstellen und zuerst mal die Bestellungen ausliefern die vor 5 Monaten getätigt wurden.

So, ich schau nochmal............... nee, nix, immer noch keine Versandmail


----------



## markusunterwegs (22. April 2009)

Drück dir die Daumen, dass du es noch in dieser Woche bekommst. Soll ja am WE auch wieder TOP Wetter werden.

Ich wäre nach 5 Monaten Warten und dem super April Wetter auch ziemlich genervt!

Ich habe übrigens meine Versandbestätigung ein Tag nachdem das Bike bereits bei mir war bekommen.


----------



## jaamaa (22. April 2009)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens meine Versandbestätigung ein Tag nachdem das Bike bereits bei mir war bekommen.



NA SUPER!
Dann sollte ich mal morgen ein bißchen Kleingeld holen gehen. Nicht das der nette Mann von DHL hier klingelt und dann doch wieder mit Karton wegfährt, womöglich noch am Samstag Mittag bei Sonne satt und 26° 
Boa, nee, allein der Gedanke


----------



## DonLippi (22. April 2009)

Tach!

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Hab heute mein AM bekommen. Total super! Allerdings sieht acid green in echt eher nach Erbsensuppe aus, aber egal. Gefällt mir so sogar besser. Montage war kein Thema, alles funktioniert. Morgen geht´s los! Bis denn und viel Glück noch allen Wartenden.

Gruß


----------



## thaz (22. April 2009)

DonLippi schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich hiermit auch aus dem Wartezimmer. Hab heute mein AM bekommen. Total super! Allerdings sieht acid green in echt eher nach Erbsensuppe aus, aber egal. Gefällt mir so sogar besser. Montage war kein Thema, alles funktioniert. Morgen geht´s los! Bis denn und viel Glück noch allen Wartenden.
> 
> Gruß



Glückwunsch! Fotos bitte!


----------



## DailyRaider (22. April 2009)

Wie nicht anders erwartet ist heute der 4. Tag vergangen und ich habe keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.

Canyon stinkt.


----------



## flx_ch (23. April 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Wie nicht anders erwartet ist heute der 4. Tag vergangen und ich habe keine Versandbestätigung bekommen.
> 
> Canyon stinkt.



Meine Kommis.mail kam letzten Freitag an. Am Montag wurde ich sogar nochmal angerufen, dass mein Bike jetzt fertig ist (danke für die News ... wusste ich schon seit Freitag^^) und die Tage versandt wird. Er meinte auf jeden Fall noch diese Woche. Also weiter warten (heute haben sie noch) und Hotline bringt auch nix, da kann man auch mit einer Mailbox reden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (23. April 2009)

So, ich habe gerade die Bestellbestätigung für mein AM 7 in acid green erhalten, Termin: 6. Juli. Wenn der eingehalten wird, bin ich relativ zufrieden, das wäre pünktlich zum Urlaub.


----------



## burni87 (23. April 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wer auf Zulieferer angewiesen ist steuert so gut wie gar nichts selbst. Das kenne ich aus über 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung. Dabei ist die Branche völlig egal! Die lügen manchmal dass sich die Balken biegen und man ist mehr oder weniger darauf angewiesen es zu glauben. Man kann ja nicht wegen jeder Aussage um die halbe Welt fliegen ( habe ich alles schon hinter mir)....Und selbst wenn man denen vor Ort Druck macht passiert trotzdem nichts. So einfach ist das.



wenn es ein großkunde nicht auf die reihe bekommt das er seine sachen geliefert bekommt dann ist er für mich einfach unfähig
vorallem bei den rahmen muss das möglich sein, die muss ja schlieslich canyon in auftrag geben, oder wird das in china ausgewürfelt welche sie bauen ?



thaz schrieb:


> Was hast du eigentlich stattdessen gekauft? Preislich kommt ja nur noch Cube in Frage, aber das Stereo kommt ja 2009 wohl gar nicht mehr. Das AMS 125 wäre zwar da, ist für mich aber kein vernünftiger Ersatz, Kinematik hat mir nicht so gefallen, und mit der Gabel auf 140mm fand ich es von der Geometrie und vom Fahrgefühl unausgewogen (der Händler hat auch 120mm empfohlen - nur wozu dann eine Talas?). Wäre also auch nur ein fauler Kompromiss für mich.
> 
> Mal sehen, was das noch gibt. Auf jeden Fall ist Canyon nicht der einzige Hersteller, der momentan solche Schwierigkeiten hat.




ich hab das ams125, ist sogar billiger als das canyon (1800 für komplett xt, ausserdem keine versandkosten und inkl pedale) und fährt sich super, der unterschied zum stereo ist ja nicht so extrem und ich fahr lieber als zu warten bis canyon was auf die reihe bekommt


----------



## christian_nbg (23. April 2009)

Heute ankekommen....

Viel Glück noch beim Warten.


----------



## DaSilva69 (23. April 2009)

DaSilva69 schrieb:


> Obwohl ich zwei Tage vergeblich versucht hatte die BESTELL-Hotline zu erreichen, war ich vergangenen Donnerstag in Koblenz. Ganz nach dem Motto - früher Vogel fängt den Wurm - war ich kurz vor 10:00 da, bin sofort von einem freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Verkäufer angesprochen worden und konnte in aller Ruhe ein XC in M und eines in L probefahren.
> 
> Nach kurzer Beratung (7.0 oder 8.0) habe ich das 8.0 in weiß bestellt. Zu Beginn der Eingabe in das System sprach er gleich von einem Liefertermin Mitte/ Ende Mai. Doch im weiteren Verlauf sagte er, dass der Termin wohl früher sei, da jemand zurückgetreten ist.
> 
> ...



YES ... They can!

Habe heute den Anruf bekommen, dass ich morgen mein Fahrrad abholen kann. Schaffe es jetzt leider erst Anfang nächster Woche, weil ich am WE Geburtstag habe und nicht im Lande bin, aber ansonsten war das eine 1A-Leistung von Canyon 

Bei all der Kritik, die hier geübt wird, muss ja sowas auch mal erwähnt werden.

Bin happy ... und wünsche allen Wartenden auch ein möglichst schnelles (gutes) Ende ... bin raus hier.


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> _Wir haben die Ware nun kommissioniert. In max. vier Werktagen werden wir die Ware an
> DHL übergeben. Sie erhalten eine Versandbestätigung inklusive der Trackingnummer Ihres
> Pakets. Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Versandweg verfolgen.
> 
> ...


Sooo, habe dann nachmittags doch noch die Versandmail bekommen.

Und laut Trackingnummer ist es auch wirklich unterwegs. Zwar wieder in der letzten Minute, aber doch noch innerhalb von 4 Tagen und auf jeden Fall noch in dieser Woche, wie von Herrn Brückner versprochen.

Endlich mal jemand bei Canyon der auch hielt, was er zuvor versprochen hatte .

Ich hoffe das lange Warten und auch der damit verbundene Stress haben sich dann auch wirklich gelohnt!


----------



## MeterFlo (23. April 2009)

der 4te tag ist verstrichen, keine versandmail von meinem AM 6.0...warte shcon seid 5 monaten...das ist doch traurig^^ Wie lange soll ich noch warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (23. April 2009)

MeterFlo schrieb:


> der 4te tag ist verstrichen, keine versandmail von meinem AM 6.0...warte shcon seid 5 monaten...das ist doch traurig^^ Wie lange soll ich noch warten...



Mir hat man gesagt, mein AM 6.0 (M, schwarz) kommt in der ersten Mai-Woche.

mfg lukrab


----------



## derwolf02 (23. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir ein *schwarzes Nerve AM 8.0*, Größe L bestellen.
Laut Canyon Website hat das Bike 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, laut Canyon Hotline 3 Wochen. 
Den Beiträgen hier zufolge kann man die prognostizierten Liefertermine ja wohl in der Pfeife rauchen. Mitte Juni steht mein Bike-Urlaub an und ich will mit meinem neuen Bike fahren! Reicht das noch?

Hat jemand von euch eine realistische Lieferzeit für das Bike?

Danke!


----------



## jaamaa (23. April 2009)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich möchte mir ein *schwarzes Nerve AM 8.0*, Größe L bestellen.
> Laut Canyon Website hat das Bike 2 Wochen Lieferzeit, laut Canyon Hotline 3 Wochen.
> Danke!



2 Wochen Lieferzeit. . Der ist ja richtig gut!


@MeterFlo
@lukrab
War auch bei mir die letzte Info per Mail. 
Kommt aber nun nach nur 5 Monaten Wartezeit doch eher . Aber Danke sage ich deswegen bestimmt nicht .

@Freeman_1982
Wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. April 2009)

@derwolf02: Du könntest genauso gut Lotto spielen.

Hab noch keine Versandmail bekommen, aber teilweise tauchen die Geräte ja auch vor der Versandmail bei der Kundschaft auf. Hab ich hier mal gelesen. *grins* - noch ist aber nix da.


----------



## derwolf02 (23. April 2009)

Oh man, ihr macht mir ja Mut! Muss ich meinen alten Bock etwa nochmal herrichten? Da steckt Arbeit für einige Nachtschichten drin....


----------



## elch01 (23. April 2009)

Reihe mich mal ins Wartezimmer ein. AM6.0 in anodisiert Schwarz.
Rechne mit 8-12 Wochen Lieferzeit ...


----------



## gambit (24. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

für mich heisst es jetzt wohl auch abwarten und Tee trinken,
hab mir Dienstag ein LUX MR 9.0 in schwarz geordert und gestern 
die Bestellbestätigung bekommen, sollte am 1.Juni kommen, mal sehn


----------



## nikigraus (24. April 2009)

Hallö

Habe gerade XC 8.0 in rot, Grösse L bestellt. Liefertermin 24. Juni... 

*wartwart*


----------



## stakkerx (24. April 2009)

stakkerx schrieb:


> Dann schließe ich mich mal an:
> Canyon Torque ES 7.0 in schwarz Rahmengröße S, bestellt am 31.3.2009 per Vorkasse. Zahlung ist laut Mail am 9.4.2009 eingegangen.
> Laut Website ist das Bike ab sofort verfügbar (am Tag der Bestellung war avisierter Liefertermin noch KW 17).
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei mir dauern wird...werde aber sicherliche keine 3 Monate auf das Bike warten.


 
Update:
Letzte Woche Mittwoch Kommissionierungsmail, Versandbestätigung am Dienstag. Rad ist heute angekommen 

Am 31.3. bestellt, am 24.4. geliefert, ich muss sagen, das hat hervorragend geklappt. 

Drücke die Daumen für die verbliebenen Wartenden.

Gruß


----------



## MeterFlo (24. April 2009)

habe heute morgen nochmal bei der Hotline angerufen...der man am Tele konnte mir aber auch nicht genau sagen, wann mein Bike nun verschickt wird..er meinte ich sollte warten und die 4 tage seien im mom nicht zu halten von Canyon aus...dann sollen sie auch so was nicht schreiben oder wenigstens bescheid sagen, aber was anderes ist man ja nicht gewöhnt von denen wa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-chaos (24. April 2009)

> hab mir gestern das XC 5.0 "L" bestellt, eigentlich nur weils als Expressbike verfügbar war. Mittlerweile bin ich ein bisschen im Zwiespalt ob das denn mit der weißen Federgabel gut aussehen kann. Habs nur auf dem Foto gesehen. Kennt das jemand live und kann was dazu sagen?




Ich hab mein Bike nun endlich bekommen - ist das XC 5.0 in schwarz (hab das so genommen, weil Express), wollte ursprünglich weiß. Hab im ersten Moment etwas gestutzt als ich weiße Federgabel an dem schwarzen Bike gesehen habe, aber wurscht - Bike fährt.
Und was macht mein Mann?
Der kauft einfach weiße Pedale und nu siehts richtig geil aus!!!! 

Bild folgt heute abend.....

Gestern abend warn wir damit unterwegs und ich bin richtig happy 

Es lohnt sich zu warten!

Viel Geduld!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. April 2009)

Wieso zum Henker ist das FRX laut Homepage in Größe M und L sofort lieferbar, und ich warte immer noch drauf? Meine Stimmung sinkt grad wieder!


----------



## thoms3n (24. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wieso zum Henker ist das FRX laut Homepage in Größe M und L sofort lieferbar, und ich warte immer noch drauf? Meine Stimmung sinkt grad wieder!



Einfach nochmal bestellen und wenn dus hast das andere stornieren ;-)


----------



## jaamaa (24. April 2009)

Unglaublich! Aber mein Nerve AM ist endlich da. Also noch nicht ganz, aber fast.

Was Canyon in den letzten Monaten an Zeit vertrödelte, hat DHL versucht wieder in Rekordzeit rauszuhauen. Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ein DHL Paket in weniger als 24 std zugestellt wurde, nur ausgerechnet heute.  Gestern 13.11 Uhr die Versandmail bekommen und heute um 11.02 Uhr hat der DHL-Mann bei mir zu Hause geklingelt.
Leider war um diese Zeit nur unser Hund anwesend und ihm hatte ich verboten, die Tür zu öffnen . Also darf mich die ansässige Post morgen früh als ersten Kunden begrüßen. 

Übrigens, laut Trackingnummer war das Paket zu dem Zeitpunkt noch über 100 km entfernt im Paketzentrum. Voll für die Tonne der Tracking Service von DHL.



Aber Morgen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. April 2009)

thoms3n schrieb:


> Einfach nochmal bestellen und wenn dus hast das andere stornieren ;-)



Idee gefällt, dann hätt ich hier 3 Torques zur Auswahl.


----------



## highrev1111 (25. April 2009)

Habe mir am Donnerstag das Yellowstone 4.0 in weiß bestellt.

Das wird mein erstes vernünftiges Mountainbike,bin schon aufgeregt und voller Vorfreude.

Gruß Rafa


----------



## waldhase (25. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Aber mein Nerve AM ist endlich da. Also noch nicht ganz, aber fast.
> 
> Was Canyon in den letzten Monaten an Zeit vertrödelte, hat DHL versucht wieder in Rekordzeit rauszuhauen. Ich habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ein DHL Paket in weniger als 24 std zugestellt wurde, nur ausgerechnet heute.  Gestern 13.11 Uhr die Versandmail bekommen und heute um 11.02 Uhr hat der DHL-Mann bei mir zu Hause geklingelt.
> Leider war um diese Zeit nur unser Hund anwesend und ihm hatte ich verboten, die Tür zu öffnen . Also darf mich die ansässige Post morgen früh als ersten Kunden begrüßen.
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß dieses WE und pack die Popokreme ein, die hohe Beanspruchung ist dein Hinterteil nicht gewohnt.
Ich mache mich jetzt auf nach Sieger - bis spätestens 1.Mai (da sind ja schon die Kaltgetränke gesichert).


----------



## CanyonFrust (25. April 2009)

So, mein Rad ist unterwegs und kommt hoffentlich am Montag. Allerding ist es NICHT das weiße Canyon Nerve XC 7.0, Gr. L. 
Bestellt habe ich es am 2.12.2008, als Liefertermin wurde mir der 16.März 2009 versprochen. Damit war ich guter Dinge, dass das Rad rechtzeitig zum Gardasee-Urlaub an Ostern bei mir ist. Das war leider nicht so, auch wenn mir in den zwei Wochen vor Ostern mehrfach an der Canyon-Hotline versichert wurde, das Rad sei bereits im Bau bzw. sei schon gebaut und werde am nächsten Tag verschickt.
Nachdem ich hier im Forum einiges gelesen hatte und mir bei einem letzten Anruf der Canyon Mitarbeiter mitteilte, es seien noch garnicht alle Teile für mein Rad da und ich solle nicht vor Mitte Mai mit dem Rad rechnen und er mir bestätigte, dass es wohl sinnvoll sei, sich nach einem anderen Rad umzusehen, habe ich das getan. Diesen Montag habe ich ein Cube AMS Pro bei einem Händler hier im Forum zu einem sehr guten Preis bestellt, Dienstag das Geld überwiesen und seit Donnerstag abend ist das Rad mit DHL unterwegs zu mir 
So wünscht man sich das 
Sollte jemand Interesse haben an meinem Platz in der Canyon Warteschleife: einfach melden. Ansonsten werde ich die Bestellung stornieren sobald das Cube hier ist. Schade, das Nerve XC 7.0 wäre eigentlich mein Wunsch-Rad gewesen...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. April 2009)

MTB-Timmel hat übrigens diese Woche sein FRX bekommen.

Ich aber bin immer noch am Abkotzen, weil ich jeden Tag "nur" mit meinem kleinen weißen fahrn kann. Mann was für ein Saftladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (25. April 2009)

So, es ist da. 
War heute am frühen Morgen der erste bei der Post und habe es dann nach Hause geholt.

Zur Ausfahrt, außer diverse Testfahrten um den Block, ist es aber noch nicht gekommen. Heute war nur gucken angesagt und das vertraut machen mit der neuen Technik.
Der erste Eindruck läßt noch mehr erwarten. Einfach super .

Und das Unterrohr ist sowas von fett , kommt auf den Bildern im Katalog und der Page gar nicht so rüber. Wahnsinn 

Größe L ist  bei 183 cm auch völlig OK. Gr. M wäre auf jeden Fall zu klein gewesen.

Da hat sich das Warten letztendlich wohl doch gelohnt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. April 2009)

Haste die XT-Kurbel gegen ne Saint getauscht, oder kam das so von Canyon?

Hatte auch ein Nerve, als "Einsteigerrad". Heute würd ich es max. auf ner Tourenrunde fahren. Meinem Hardtail trau ich mehr zu als dem Nerve. Leider... deswegen hab ich jetzt auch kein Fully, denn es ist immer noch kein Torque eingetroffen.


----------



## thaz (25. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Haste die XT-Kurbel gegen ne Saint getauscht, oder kam das so von Canyon?
> 
> Hatte auch ein Nerve, als "Einsteigerrad". Heute würd ich es max. auf ner Tourenrunde fahren. Meinem Hardtail trau ich mehr zu als dem Nerve. Leider... deswegen hab ich jetzt auch kein Fully, denn es ist immer noch kein Torque eingetroffen.



Das sieht mir eher nach einer SLX aus.

Andere Frage: Was ist das für ein Sattel? Und hast du die Griffe extra geordert?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. April 2009)

jo, jetzt wo du es sagst.


----------



## jaamaa (25. April 2009)

Nerve 6.0 hat doch ne SLX Kurbel.
Pedale, Sattel, Griffe und Vorbau (kommt noch) waren alles Frustkäufe in den vielen Monaten des nie endenen Wartens.

*BBB BSD-09* *Sattel * ist von Gigabike. Ist sogar noch 30 gramm leichter (wer's braucht).


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. April 2009)

joa... in deiner Seitenanzeige steht unter Bike aber Nerve AM 9.0... daher dacht ich es wär das 9er und du hast die XT Kurbel gegen was noch fÄtteres getauscht. 

Aber jetzt wo ichs so schreibe fällt mir auf, dass das auch keine The One ist. lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (26. April 2009)

sodelle, mein FRX is vor zwei Tagen gekommen und ich muss sagen es is einfach nur hammer geil 

an alle die auf ein FRX warten, es lohnt sich wirklich^^

den anderen wartenden wünsch ich noch viel geduld

Grüßle
Tim


----------



## keyoshix (26. April 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> [...]
> Größe L ist  bei 183 cm auch völlig OK. Gr. M wäre auf jeden Fall zu klein gewesen.
> [...]



Welche Schrittlänge hast du sofern ich nicht zu indiskret werde ^^ Ich bin auch 183cm hoch und das PPS empfielt mir nur ein M. Meine Schrittlänge ist 85cm.

Tom


----------



## thoms3n (26. April 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Welche Schrittlänge hast du sofern ich nicht zu indiskret werde ^^ Ich bin auch 183cm hoch und das PPS empfielt mir nur ein M. Meine Schrittlänge ist 85cm.
> 
> Tom



ich bin nur 175cm, Schrittlänge 81cm hab ein AM in M, das ist auch gut so aber ich fahr beim uphill den Sattel auf Anschlag aus, bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich mit ner Schrittlänge 85cm ein L brauchen würde.


----------



## Terrier (26. April 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Welche Schrittlänge hast du sofern ich nicht zu indiskret werde ^^ Ich bin auch 183cm hoch und das PPS empfielt mir nur ein M. Meine Schrittlänge ist 85cm.
> 
> Tom



Ich hab ein AM in L und bin 2 cm größer wie du. 
Würde an deiner stelle auch eins in L holen. Das dürfte in keinem Fall zu groß sein. Mir passt L wie angegossen und das Bike ist super Handlich.


----------



## keyoshix (26. April 2009)

Sind wir hier im Wartezimmer oder im Livechat??  Danke für eure fixen Antworten


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2009)

Hallo, bin jetzt von meiner ersten Runde wieder gekommen. 
Das AM ist echt der Hammer. Uphill wie mein Hardtail, notfalls Gabel runter, im Trail total wendig und bergab..........der absolute Wahnsinn. Jetzt weiß ich warum es auch Downhill gibt. Gut, dass das Nerve die Elixir hat .

@keyoshix
Meine Schrittlänge ist ca 86 cm.
Ich lag auch zw. M und L.  Dachte das L wäre dann nicht wendig genug. Habe es dann aber doch in L bestellt und es passt perfekt. M wäre auf jeden Fall zu klein gewesen, von der Oberrohrlänge auf jeden Fall und Sattelrohr wahrscheinlich auch. Meine Stütze ist jetzt fast draussen.

Und auf das PPS kannst du dich auch nicht 100%ig verlassen. Ich habe da eher die Grundmaße mit meinem Alten verglichen und kam dann auf L


----------



## Freeman_1982 (26. April 2009)

Im Zweifelsfall kannst du bei nem "L" Rahmen immer noch nen kürzeren Vorbau einbauen, dann wird es deutlich handlicher. Hatte ich bei meinem Nerve auch so.


----------



## jaamaa (26. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall kannst du bei nem "L" Rahmen immer noch nen kürzeren Vorbau einbauen, dann wird es deutlich handlicher. Hatte ich bei meinem Nerve auch so.


Den hatte ich auch schon vorher bestellt, weil ich so dachte. Aber ich werde ihn wohl nicht brauchen.


----------



## highrev1111 (27. April 2009)

Habe grade eine E-Mail bekommen.

Am 11.Mai soll mein Yellowstone 4.0 bei mir ankommen


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

Moin... habe heute 2 Mails bekommen. FR9.0 hat die heiligen Hallen
verlassen und befindet sich auf dem Weg zu mir. FRX9.0 ist 
kommissioniert, und wird die Tage versendet.

Das ich das auf meine alten Tage noch erleben darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoDoc (27. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Moin... habe heute 2 Mails bekommen. FR9.0 hat die heiligen Hallen
> verlassen und befindet sich auf dem Weg zu mir. FRX9.0 ist
> kommissioniert, und wird die Tage versendet.
> 
> Das ich das auf meine alten Tage noch erleben darf.



... das sagt gar nichts! 


Canyon hat vor 4 Wochen, den Kaufpreis von der CC eingezogen und das Rad als versandfertig gemeldet, das Rad ist bis heute nicht da. Angeblich wurde es Anfang letzter Woche abgeschickt, ist aber immer noch nicht da. Details sind natürlich belegbar. Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass man so dermaßen falsche Angaben irrtümlich macht, bleibt nur über, dass man von Canyon ganz bewusst ANGELOGEN wird. 

Und nur zur Klarstellung, ich habe ein Nerve AM, dessen Lieferung problemlos war (2008), Bruder hat jetzt ein Nerve AM, das pünktlich kam, nur das parallel bestellte für seine Tochter/meine Nichte kommt nicht und nicht daher und Mails werden nicht einmal mehr beantwortet.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

Auf E-Mails hat Canyon noch nie zeitnah geantwortet. Auf manche sogar überhaupt nicht. Von daher bin ich guter Dinge zumindest einen fahrbaren Untersatz noch diese Woche zu bekommen.


----------



## elch01 (27. April 2009)

Bestellbestätigung fürS Am 6.0 per Mail erhalten. Geplanter Liefertermin 31.8.2009 :-O .... 1/4 Jahr Zeit mich auf dem Markt umzuschauen.


----------



## Starkbier (27. April 2009)

verdammt...wie sehr kann sich ein unternehmen eigentlich verkalkulieren...echt verrückt


----------



## isnogud77 (27. April 2009)

elch01 schrieb:


> Bestellbestätigung fürS Am 6.0 per Mail erhalten. Geplanter Liefertermin 31.8.2009 :-O .... 1/4 Jahr Zeit mich auf dem Markt umzuschauen.



Perfekt, biken im Herbst ist eh am schoensten.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

NoDoc schrieb:


> ... das sagt gar nichts!



Es ist laut Sendungsverfolgung nicht mehr in Koblenz. Puuuuhhh...


----------



## elch01 (27. April 2009)

isnogud77 schrieb:


> Perfekt, biken im Herbst ist eh am schoensten.



Jep und bis in den Herbst ist bestimmt eines meiner Bikes am Ende ... wieder Platz im Keller. Ich frag mich echt auch wie Canyon sich so verkalkulieren konnte...


----------



## MX33 (27. April 2009)

elch01 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt auch wie Canyon sich so verkalkulieren konnte...




war das bei canyon jemals anders ????


----------



## jaamaa (27. April 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Es ist laut Sendungsverfolgung nicht mehr in Koblenz. Puuuuhhh...


Na dann mach dich bereit. Bei mir hat DHL unglaubliche 22 std gebraucht .

Und befolge unbedingt diese Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeterFlo (27. April 2009)

warte immer noch auf die Track ID meines letzde Woche Montag Komissionierten AM 6.0 so langsam hab ich echt keine lust mehr auf canyon. Das kann doch nicht sein..der so schön geredete testsieger kann gar nix was lieferung und kundenservice angeht^^


----------



## stylesucks (27. April 2009)

Ich muss leider sagen, dass zwar Canyon mein Radl genau sieben Tage nach Order auf die Reise geschickt hat, seit letztem Donnerstag nun der DHL-Tracker aber zu hängen scheint. An der Info "Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet" hat sich seitdem nichts mehr geändert!

Nach all den dunklen Aussichten auf zügige Lieferung zieht jetzt DHL nicht mit. Nichts mit 22 Stunden....leider!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

Hab mich zu früh gefreut... diese Idioten haben das Rad an die verkehrte Adresse versendet. Wie kann es sein, dass die die Adresse nach 2 Monaten immer noch nicht geändert haben. Hallo!!!! Ich habe da über 10mal angerufen um das zu klären. Ich fass es nicht. 

Zum Glück ist es ein Bekannter in der gleichen Stadt. War noch aus der Zeit, als ich im Ausland war und es nicht hätte selber in Empfang nehmen können. Mann das war im Februar!!!!


----------



## jaamaa (27. April 2009)

Liegt es da  auf der Post oder wo ist es jetzt?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (27. April 2009)

Ne, ist noch nicht bei uns in der Stadt angekommen (Jedenfalls laut Tracking). Werde morgen das Geld zu ihm bringen und dann sollte es trotzdem ankommen.


----------



## MeterFlo (27. April 2009)

oh man das ist ja wirklich ätzend...direkt anrufen beschweren dun nachfragen wos paket steckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman09 (27. April 2009)

Meine Horrorstory:

- Bestellung Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL am 5.4.09 (Expressbike).
- Bestellbestätigung am 5.4.09
- In der Folge keine weiteren Infos, insbesondere keine Antwort auf mein Mail vom 18.4.09.
- E-Mail von Canyon am 23.4.09: ....Aufgrund des derzeit enormen E-Mail Aufkommens, sowie der zahlreichen Anfragen per Telefon, ist es uns zurzeit nicht möglich, Ihre Anfrage zeitgerecht zu beantworten. Ihre E-Mail bleibt jedoch nicht unbeantwortet. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, auch Ihre E-Mail schnellstmöglich zu beantworten....
- Eintreffen der Vorauszahlungsrechnung am 27.4.09: Datum der Rechnung 5.4.09, Poststempel 24.4.09, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin *20.4.09*.......

Das ist Verarschung pur!

Da ich in 2 Wochen zum Biken in die Provence fahre werde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen zwischen einem CUBE Reaction XT, einem CUBE AMS Pro XT oder einem BMC Fourstroke 03 XT (Modell 08: sFr. 3000.- statt sFr. 4199.-) entscheiden (alle Räder beim lokalen Händler vorrätig).

Cheers!


----------



## Langley (28. April 2009)

Ganz tolle Geschichte.

Eine simple Abmeldung aus dem Wartezimmer hätte es auch getan.

Langley



ironman09 schrieb:


> Meine Horrorstory:
> 
> - Bestellung Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL am 5.4.09 (Expressbike).
> - Bestellbestätigung am 5.4.09
> ...


----------



## alextetz (28. April 2009)

neueste infos aus dem callcenter:

"jeder", der aktuell auf der langen warteliste steht soll bis Donnerstag (die dame sprach vom 1. mai, aber naja) ein mail der (achtung, jetzt kommts) geschäftsleitung von canyon mit einem genauen liefertermin bekommen. und dann ward alles schön und gut???!!!

na dann warten wirs mal ab... nachdem das gmx-problem zumindest bei mir gelöst ist, harre ich der dinge, die da kommen mögen...

weitere aussagen: ja ja, das rad ist ja schon vormontiert, aber da wir da noch eine probefahrt und auch einen service für sie machen, dauert das eben ein bisschen länger...
echt cool, die sache mit den express-bikes

so eine schei....!!


----------



## Denisao (28. April 2009)

Yeaaaahhhhhh! Mein "Canyon Torque FRX" ist nun endlich abholbereit! 

Herr Brückner sei Dank!! 

An all die Leidenden da draußen, es wird der Tag kommen an dem auch Ihr erlöst werdet. Amen!


----------



## MeterFlo (28. April 2009)

Denisao schrieb:


> An all die Leidenden da draußen, es wird der Tag kommen an dem auch Ihr erlöst werdet. Amen!




da glaube ich iwie nicht dran


----------



## crazymondo (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wies momentan mit der Wartezeit auf ein Torque ES 7.0 oder 8.0 aussieht, wenn man jetzt bestellt?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MeterFlo (28. April 2009)

das ist ganz einfach....es sieht schlecht aus 

ne ka...aber bei den wartezeiten im mom kanns net so gut aussehen...


----------



## Starkbier (28. April 2009)

laut page sind beides immernoch express bikes....aber der begriff express bike scheint bei canyon ja sehr dehnbar zu sein


----------



## Zacke (28. April 2009)

Hi,
so nun kann ich mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden. Werde Morgen nach Koblenz fahren und mein LUX MR 9.0 abholen. In Weiß Rahmengröße S.
Hier kurz meine Geschichte:
20.02.2009 Ein LUX MR 9.0 in schwarz, RH S bestellt, Vorkasse
27.02.2009 Bestellbestätigung geplanter Liefertermin 18.05.2009 
06.04.2009 Telefonanruf von Canyon dass mein Rad in schwarz dieses Jahr nicht mehr Lieferbar ist.   Ok dann halt weiß 
06.04.2009 Bestellbestätigung Liefertermin 01.06.2009 jetzt in weiß 
09.04.2009 VK Auftrag, das Bike wird innerhalb der nächsten 4 Werktage in den Versand gehen.  
21.04.2009 Bike steht im Showroom zur Abholung bereit. 
28.04.2009 Geld von der Bank geholt.
29.04.2009 werde das Bike abholen und Bar bezahlen. 

So bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich jetzt ein weißes Rad statt einem schwarzen bekomme, bin ich doch sehr glücklich. Ich habe es letztendlich wegen der technischen Daten gekauft, Farbe war nicht so wichtig.

Gruß Björn

PS: an alle die warten, habt Geduld es sieht bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## Shimmy (28. April 2009)

Bei Canyon scheinen mehrere Begriffe dehnbar zu sein !!
Lieferung, Service, Erreichbarkeit, Kundenzufriedenstellung, usw.
Das Ganze ist doch irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar, oder?
Sie geloben es, jedes Jahr besser zu machen, es wird aber immer schlechter !!
Doch aller negativen Kritiken zum Trotz, habe ich vor über 2 Wochen auch ein Expressbike bestellt. Bekam eine Email mit Liefertermin 28.04 ! Seitdem nichts mehr gehört.
Ich werde mir das Ganze eh nicht lange anschauen, dann reagieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfreak (29. April 2009)

naja, also generell schlecht kann Canyon nicht sein 
Ich habe wie geschrieben mein Rad am vorletzten Samstag bestellt und letzten Samstag konnte ich es dann schon abholen 
Jetzt steht es in Wuppertal ...glücklich


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. April 2009)

Shimmy schrieb:


> Bei Canyon scheinen mehrere Begriffe dehnbar zu sein !!
> Lieferung, Service, Erreichbarkeit, Kundenzufriedenstellung, usw.
> Das Ganze ist doch irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar, oder?
> Sie geloben es, jedes Jahr besser zu machen, es wird aber immer schlechter !!
> ...



Hallo,

zum einen möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass zur Zeit unsere Hotline und auch unsere e-mail Beantwortung nicht auf dem von Ihnen erwarteten Stand ist. Dies ist der hohen Auftragslage geschuldet und aufgrund von Lieferverzögerungen hat sich eine Welle von Anrufen und e-mail Nachfragen aufgebaut - da viele Kunden verständlicherweise gerne wissen möchten, wo ihr Rad bleibt und deshalb vermehrt die Hotline anrufen oder uns e-mails schreiben.

@ Shimmy
Das Sie allerdings nichts von uns gehört haben, möchte ich von uns weisen.
Ich habe Ihnen am 17.04. hier eine PN geschickt und meine Hilfe bzgl. Ihres Auftrages bei uns angeboten. Leider haben Sie dieses Angebot bisweilen noch nicht wahrgenommen.


Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Shimmy (29. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> @ Shimmy
> Das Sie allerdings nichts von uns gehört haben, möchte ich von uns weisen.
> Ich habe Ihnen am 17.04. hier eine PN geschickt und meine Hilfe bzgl. Ihres Auftrages bei uns angeboten. Leider haben Sie dieses Angebot bisweilen noch nicht wahrgenommen.
> 
> ...



Ok, sorry.
Habe ihnen auch geschrieben, dass ich ihre Hilfe nicht benötige, da mir am Telefon geholfen wurde.
Werde ihnen aber jetzt gleich eine PN schicken.

Gruß

Shimmy


----------



## flx_ch (29. April 2009)

18. März  - Bestellung
06. April - (planmässiger Liefertermin)
16. April - We have picked your order. In a maximum of 4 working days, we are going to deliver the products to DHL.
20. April - Montag - Anruf von Canyon, dass Bike fertig ist und Mittwoch etwa rausgeht. Gut dass es fertig ist wusste ich schon. Aber man freut sich ja, wenn Canyon sich auch mal meldet 
29. April - Today the shipping company DHL has picked up your package.

Da dürfte es Mitte nächster Woche da sein 
Ah, XC 8.0 L red


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

"Sie haben Post..." Ich bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Langley (29. April 2009)

Renn !

Und viel Spass damit !

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (29. April 2009)

Morgen hol ich es dann heim zum mir (hier schifft es grad aus Kübeln), und werde Setup anpassen. Brauch für die Gabel auf jedenfall noch die harte Feder. Zum Glück hab ich nicht schon die ganz harte geordert. Das wär echt übertrieben. Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Sattelstütze ist sehr kurz. Schade, hoffe mal das es trotztem zum touren reichen wird. HS ist der Hammer. Aussehen auch.


----------



## Shimmy (29. April 2009)

Habe heute einen sehr netten Anruf von Herrn Brückner bekommen.
Trotz aller ( berechtigten ) negativen Kritiken ein Lob an Canyon.
Sie bemühen sich ihre verärgerten Kunden zufriedenzustellen.
Trotz der verlängerten Lieferzusage ( Ende Juni/ Anfang Juli) , habe ich mich entschlossen zu warten. Es soll halt ein Canyon werden.

Allen die ihr Rad bald bekommen, viel Spaß beim Fahren !!

Shimmy


----------



## LH_DJ (29. April 2009)

So, ich bin raus.





War aber ziemlich Nerven aufreibend diese Warterei.
Nerve AM 8.0 XL, bestellt 23.12.2008

Bin erst 500m gerollt, aber Größe scheint TOP für 1,89m, sieht schon fett aus das Ganze. 

Macht`s gut

www.dorgas.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

Glückwunsch. Schaut geil aus aber auch riesig^^


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. April 2009)

Hallo,

In der nächsten Woche werden alle unsere Kunden, die einen bestehenden Auftrag haben, eine E-mail  der Geschäftsführung von Canyon Bicycles erhalten. In dieser E-mail wird jedem Kunden zu seinem Auftrag ein neues Lieferdatum genannt und die Gründe für die Verzögerungen offen gelegt.

Leider können wir  Ihnen momentan nicht den von Ihnen erwarteten Service bieten, weder über unsere Hotline noch bei der E-mail Beantwortung.  Wir arbeiten derzeit mit Hochdruck daran, dies zu verbessern um Sie, als unsere Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Auf diesem Wege möchten wir uns bei allen Wartenden entschuldigen.


MfG

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Frodo07 (29. April 2009)

na klasse, ned amal die bestehenden liefertermien werden eingehalten, was ist dann erst mit denen dies noch gar ned gibt?....


----------



## George_M (29. April 2009)

Ich warte jetzt seid 4 Wochen, geliefert werden sollte bereits vor 2 Wochen. Vorher aber noch die Info bekommen "Wenn sie JETZT bestellen, dann kommt das Bike dann und dann...." 

Zuverlässigkeit und Liefertreue scheint leider nicht großgeschrieben zu werden, bei einem derartigen Sortiment an Bikes sollte vor der Saison die Nachfrage bzw. die Bedarfsplanung erfolgen und nicht erst dann, wenn alles hoffnungslos überlastet ist!!!

Naja, was soll´s, andere Versender haben auch schöne Bikes  und langsam aber sicher ist von jedem mal die Geduld am Ende!!!


----------



## isnogud77 (29. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> In der nächsten Woche werden alle unsere Kunden, die einen bestehenden Auftrag haben, eine E-mail  der Geschäftsführung von Canyon Bicycles erhalten. In dieser E-mail wird jedem Kunden zu seinem Auftrag ein neues Lieferdatum genannt und die Gründe für die Verzögerungen offen gelegt.



Das klingt irgendwie als ob mein Termin (KW20) nicht eingehalten werden kann. 

Ich hatte zwar schon die ganze Woche darauf gewartet die angekuendigte Mail (bis 1.5.) zu bekommen, aber ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wann mein Bike jetzt wirklich kommen soll. Ich hoffe es gibt keine boese Ueberraschung. 

Noch ist Canyon bei mir im Soll.


----------



## schlickjump3r (30. April 2009)

Mal ein Lob an Canyon ich muss echt sagen azch wenn es mal wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt zuminndest scheint die Komunikation zu stimmen sowas Hier les ich von meinen Hersteller nich ich hab mein bike am 13. Janunar Bestellt und es sollte eigentlich anfang März kommen nun kommt es wahrscheinlich nach langen frustigen warten doch noch nächste Woche daumen drück. Kurz um die Lieferschwierigkeiten gibs nich nur bei Canyon sondern auch bei anderen Namenhaften Herstellern nur das dort die Transparenz bzw. Komunikation mit dem Kunden nich so Groß geschrieben wird wie bei Canyon. Ich finds jedenfalls gut das Canyon sich um zufriedenstellung seiner Kunden sorgt, da dürfen sich auch noch andere Bikebauer was abschnibbeln.

Gruz<schlicki der sich hoffentlich noch diese Saison sein Traum in weiss untern Hintern schnallen darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (30. April 2009)

Auch von mir noch mal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Herr Brückner,
der sich meinem Anliegen angenommen hat. Bike selber hab ich vorhin
 noch zu mir geholt, ist es spitze das Gerät.


----------



## KoenigDesWaldes (30. April 2009)

Toll, ich beneide alle, die von Herrn Brückner glücklich gemacht werden.
Ich habe gerade mal wieder von der Hotline gehört, dass es eventuell vielleicht möglich sein könnte, dass vielleicht mein XC7 nächste Woche, aber ganz sicher kann man das nicht sagen und wann genau ist im Moment nicht ganz klar nicht usw. usw.

Bestellung: 28.11.2008
Geplanter Liefertermin: 16.03.2009

und seitdem jede Woche der gleiche Mist (und das bei Vorkasse seit Anfang März)

am 24.03. wollte ich auf ein XC8 Expressbike umbestellen, aber da riet Canyon ab, weil mein XC7 schneller bei mir wäre, Hahaha, das vergesse ich Euch nie

seit ca. 3 Wochen behauptet die Hotline standhaft, es läge nur noch am Versand, Hahaha


FAZIT:
- So ahnungslos kann doch kein Unternehmen sein, das riecht nach Verschwörung
- Canyon spekuliert darauf, dass die zermürbende Salamitaktik vergessen ist, wenn das Bike da ist. I HOPE SO
- Nie mehr Vorkasse (Ich habe mein Geld zurückgeholt, jetzt geht's per Nachnahme)
- HERR, behüte mich davor Canyon-Hotline-Mitarbeiter werden zu müssen, die sind richtig arm dran


----------



## Starkbier (30. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In der nächsten Woche werden alle unsere Kunden, die einen bestehenden Auftrag haben, eine E-mail  der Geschäftsführung von Canyon Bicycles erhalten. In dieser E-mail wird *jedem Kunden zu seinem Auftrag ein neues Lieferdatum genannt und die Gründe für die Verzögerungen offen gelegt.*



bedeutet das, dass es zu 100% bei JEDEM zu einer verzögerung kommen wird oder auf wen beschränkt sich das?


----------



## fittschy (30. April 2009)

Alle die auf ihr XC warten mal meine Ansicht der Dinge. Ich habe mich auch ende letzten Jahres (ca. Nov. )dazu entschieden mir ein XC zu kaufen. Doch als ich den geplanten LT gesehen habe, war für mich sofort klar das ich ein letztjahres Modell nehme, weil da schon klar war das die Räder nicht vor März April kommen. Und wer will schon sooo lange auf sein Bike warten. Das Ihr euch jetzt die Haare raufen könnt,ist mir völlig klar. Im März April ist das beste vom Jahr ja schon vorbei und ob die technische Neurerungen einen weiter nach vorne bringen weiss ich auch nicht. Na dann wünsche ich euch noch viel Spaß beim warten. Ich habe bestimmt schon 1200 bis 1500 Km mit meinem im Januar abgeholten Rad gemacht und das zu einem ermäßigten Preis. Liebes Bikerherz was willst Du mehr


----------



## isnogud77 (30. April 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> ... Im März April ist das beste vom Jahr ja schon vorbei ...



Meinst du den Winter?


----------



## fittschy (30. April 2009)

das ist doch das schöne am Radfahren, daß man das ganze Jahr über kurbeln kann


----------



## Starkbier (30. April 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> das ist doch das schöne am Radfahren, daß man das ganze Jahr über kurbeln kann



am besten gehts aber im frühling


----------



## fittschy (30. April 2009)

da hast Du recht, aber die Jungs und Mädels die schon seid soooo langer Zeit auf ihr Bike warten habe den Frühling doch schon verpasst.


----------



## vitello (30. April 2009)

Ich glaub auch dass es wohl besser ist NICHT schon im Dezember irgendwas zu bestellen sondern besser im Februar/März ein Expressbike zu bestellen. So hab ich das nun in den letzten zwei Jahren dreimal gemacht und dreimal war ich glücklicher Kunde weils keinmal länger als 2 Wochen gedauert bis mein Radl da war. Und ja, die Saiso beginnt gleich nach der Saison


----------



## Starkbier (30. April 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> da hast Du recht, aber die Jungs und Mädels die schon seid soooo langer Zeit auf ihr Bike warten habe den Frühling doch schon verpasst.



würde sagen wir hängen gerade in einem frühfrühlingswetterloch^^ zumindest in BaWü. Aber hast natürlich recht. wenn mein bike jetzt schon da wär, dann wäre ich nun gewiss nicht vor dem pc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.F.F. (30. April 2009)

Hab mein Nerve XC 7.0 am 28. April bekommen.


----------



## stone86 (30. April 2009)

Nun melde auch ich mich hier an:

30 März: Bestellbestätigung für mein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL in weiß
vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 04. Mai

Aber wie es aussieht werde ich an diesem Termin wohl kein Rad erhalten.
Bislang auch noch keine Nachricht von Canyon.

Habe dort diese Woche mal angerufen und wurde auch damit vertröstet dass ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Mail erhalten sollte wo die aktuelle Situation erläutert wird.

Mal gespannt wie lange die mich auf die Folter spannen möchten.


----------



## George_M (1. Mai 2009)

So eine blöde Mail bringt einen ja auch nicht weiter, ich WILL MEIN BIKE einfach nur haben >:-< und das schnell, kann man ja wohl bei so einem Preis erwarten !!!!


----------



## foreigner (2. Mai 2009)

so, ich hatte am 23.3. bestellt. Liefertermin war 4.4.. Sagen konnten die einem ewig nichts. Diesen Mitwoch hieß es dann bei meinem Anruf, ich bekomme in diesen Tagen eine Mail mit neuem Liefertermin. Bisher ist die noch nicht da. Am Telefon hat die Dame noch was von vorraussichtlich 19.5. erzählt. Ich bin gespannt... 
allerdings das ganze Frühjahr ohne das Rad; das hatte ich mir anders vorgestellt.


----------



## RazerFox40 (2. Mai 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Mal ein Lob an Canyon ich muss echt sagen azch wenn es mal wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt zuminndest scheint die Komunikation zu stimmen sowas Hier les ich von meinen Hersteller nich ich hab mein bike am 13. Janunar Bestellt und es sollte eigentlich anfang März kommen nun kommt es wahrscheinlich nach langen frustigen warten doch noch nächste Woche daumen drück. Kurz um die Lieferschwierigkeiten gibs nich nur bei Canyon sondern auch bei anderen Namenhaften Herstellern nur das dort die Transparenz bzw. Komunikation mit dem Kunden nich so Groß geschrieben wird wie bei Canyon. Ich finds jedenfalls gut das Canyon sich um zufriedenstellung seiner Kunden sorgt, da dürfen sich auch noch andere Bikebauer was abschnibbeln.
> 
> Gruz<schlicki der sich hoffentlich noch diese Saison sein Traum in weiss untern Hintern schnallen darf.




Ich hab selten so gut gelacht!

Ich hab mein FRX 9.0 LTD am 22.3 bestellt. liefertermin sollte sein am 6.4. und ich hab nix gehört, die ganze zeit hab ich wie oft angerufen immer wurde mir gesagt jaaaa bla bla bla kann ich nicht genau sagen muss ich nachfragen ich ruf sie zurück. NICHTS PASSIERT!!
Da ich nur 5 minuten von Koblenz entfernt wohne, is mir irgendwann vor 2 wochen der gedultsfaden gerissen und ich bin mal vorbei gefahren.
Naja und dann hab ich storys erzählt bekommen und bla bla bla. Dann hat sich doch tatsächlich jmd. erbahmt und is mit meinem auftrag zum montageleiter gerannt und hat den gefragt! Nunja geplanter Montagetermin is jetzt der 2.6. Man beachte das GEPLANTE. ich bin mal gespannt ob das dieses jahr noch einen gibt. wäre natürlich schön wenn ich am 11.6 mein bike hätte weil das wär dann ein schönes geburtstagsgeschenk!  

Nehmt euch das mal zu herzen bei Canyon!

Danke mfg marc


----------



## Frodo07 (2. Mai 2009)

irgendwo ham die in der Tat n Knall ey. Die sind warscheinlich froh wenn ihnen paar Kunden abspringen.


----------



## George_M (2. Mai 2009)

So sehe ich das aus, die *******n eh drauf, ob jemand storniert, da sowieso 10 andere in der Schlange stehen und warten !!!!

Dann ist bald der Sommer vorbei und man soll noch den Saison-Preis zahlen, nix after-season etc.

Wenn mein Bike nicht innerhalb der nächsten 4 Wochen kommt, dann können die dat behalten! Votec hat jetzt auch nen Knaller rausgebracht, ansonsten Trek etc., selbe Preisklasse und gleichwertige Teile 

PECH GEHABT!


----------



## bergziege99 (2. Mai 2009)

KoenigDesWaldes schrieb:


> Toll, ich beneide alle, die von Herrn Brückner glücklich gemacht werden.
> Ich habe gerade mal wieder von der Hotline gehört, dass es eventuell vielleicht möglich sein könnte, dass vielleicht mein XC7 nächste Woche, aber ganz sicher kann man das nicht sagen und wann genau ist im Moment nicht ganz klar nicht usw. usw.
> 
> Bestellung: 28.11.2008
> ...



ich gebe ja zu- meine Neugierde über das Warteleid der Canyon Kunden hat mich mal wieder in das Wartezimmer getrieben. Witzig- Deine Bestell- bzw. Lieferdaten sind identisch mit meinen Daten- vor der Stornierung, die ich vor drei Wochen geschrieben habe (übrigens wurde die innerhalb einer Stunde kommentarlos bestätigt). Herrn Brückner hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch schon kennengelernt- hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Nun fahre ich nach einer Woche Lieferzeit bereits seit zwei Wochen mit nem Stumpjumper durchs Gelände. Seid mir nicht böse- aber heute bin ich froh, dass ich praktisch zum Wettbewerb gezwungen wurde- der ist nämlich verdammt gut. Ich wünsche allen viel Geduld und Langmut beim Warten!


----------



## fbeuleke (3. Mai 2009)

so ich setze mich dann auch mal ins Wartezimmer

Grand Canyon AL 7.0 in schwarz
Bestelldatum 27.04.2009
vorraussichtliches Lieferdatum 26.05.2009

bin mal gespannt wann das Bike bei mir eintrifft - die vielen Erfahrungen meiner Vorredner machen mich schon ein wenig nervös...will das Bike ja nicht erst im Herbst erhalten!

der Mitarbeiter bei der Bestellung am Telefon war auf jeden Fall sehr hilfsbereit.

drückt mir die Daumen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wet (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
habe vor mir ein XC 7 zukaufen. Werde morgen mal bei canyon anrufen und fragen wie lange die Lieferzeiten momentan sind. Will eigentlich noch vor August fahren aber was ich hier so höre wird das wohl nichts!? Nur dass XC 5 zukaufen weil es ein ExpressBike ist lohnt glaub ich nicht denn ich will schon eine XC 7 Ausstattung.


Gruß Wet


----------



## Frodo07 (3. Mai 2009)

naja mir wurde gesagt, dass mein XC 5.0 schwarz L wieder im Juli in ausreichender Stückzahl verfügbar sein wird. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es mit den anderen auch so sein wird.


----------



## George_M (3. Mai 2009)

Juli können sich die Herrschaften aber mal gehörig in die Haare schmieren !!!!
Glaub ich muss es auch wie "bergziege99" machen, zum Glück gibt es lauter andere Hersteller in Sachen MTB...


----------



## DagyRagy (3. Mai 2009)

hi leute =)

 ich habe am 1. juni endlich das geld für mein heiss ersehntes torque frx 9.0 ltd =)

was meint ihr? werden anfang juni noch welche zu bestellen sein?

letzes jahr was das auch so knapp bei meinem nerve es.

wollte euch einfach mal fragen ob ich mir den sorgen machen müsste 

gruß dagyy


----------



## 65fahrenheit (3. Mai 2009)

So, vor 2 stunden hab ich mein  Nerve Am 8 , grösse L,  in weiss bestellt..
Leider konnte kein Liefertermin angezeigt werden, also stell ich mich mal auf das gröbste ein.
Hat vielleicht jemand ungefähre liefertermine   zu eben dem 
Nerve Am 8, weiss, L    ??

Grüsse


----------



## foreigner (3. Mai 2009)

@DagyRagy: also, ich hab meins am 23.3. bestellt. Mir wurde letzte Woche am Telefon was von 19.5. als Liefertermin erzählt. Die versprochenen Email als bestätigung hab ich noch nicht. Der RazorFox40 hat seins wohl einen Tag vor mir bestellt. Wie er geschrieben hat ist der Montagetermin 2.5.. Also, du siehst, die vor rund 1,5 Monaten bestellten Räder sind noch nicht raus.
Aber ob`s dann noch welche gibt, das wird dir keiner sagen können. Also dann einfach probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ItalkitBomber (3. Mai 2009)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> Ich hab selten so gut gelacht!
> 
> Ich hab mein FRX 9.0 LTD am 22.3 bestellt. liefertermin sollte sein am 6.4. und ich hab nix gehört, die ganze zeit hab ich wie oft angerufen immer wurde mir gesagt jaaaa bla bla bla kann ich nicht genau sagen muss ich nachfragen ich ruf sie zurück. NICHTS PASSIERT!!
> Da ich nur 5 minuten von Koblenz entfernt wohne, is mir irgendwann vor 2 wochen der gedultsfaden gerissen und ich bin mal vorbei gefahren.
> ...



Genau das selbe habe ich auch gemacht nur das ich 2 tage vorher bestellt habe..... mal sehen wann das bike kommt. Müssen nochmal hinfahren razer^^
mfg


----------



## Frodo07 (3. Mai 2009)

also mir wird des zu blÃ¶d. ich glaube ich nehme statt dem Nerve XC 5.0 das Radon QLT Race 4.0 hat fast die selben Komponenten (teilweise sogar besser) und ist nochmal satte 200â¬ billiger (was mir grad recht ist, auch wenns 20mm weniger federweg hat)


----------



## Starkbier (3. Mai 2009)

ja dafür is es net so schmucke 

bin schon so tierisch gespannt obs canyon auf die reihe bekommt allen kunden mit laufender bestellung eine mail zukommen zu lassen.

wenns dann aber nochmal 4 wochen warten heißt, dann "goodbye canyon". wer ist bei der rechnung dadabei?


----------



## Frodo07 (3. Mai 2009)

also ich bin schon jetzt dabie nix mit canyon


----------



## George_M (3. Mai 2009)

Da schließ ich mich an, wenn in 4 Wochen das Torque nicht da ist, dann TSCHÜSS !!!
Freut sich der nächste Hersteller 

Aber auf die Email, die ja ab morgen bei allen Wartenden eingehen soll, bin ich auch schon riesig gespannt, vorallem auf den Inhalt und die dort (hoffentlich) angegebenen, vorraussichtlichen, eventuellen, möglicherweise Liefertermine


----------



## BHMDK (3. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute.
war bisher hier nur passiver Mitleser, der auch auf ein Nerve 7.0 in M wartet. Liefertermin lt. ursprünglicher Bestätigung: 11. Mai  - klar das wird nix. 
Ich warte jetzt die für den morgigen Tag (oder so..... ) angekündigte Mail ab und entscheide dann. ob und wie es weitergeht. 

Der Dealer um die die Ecke hatte - bei meinem Besuch am Samstag -  in meiner Größe und Preisklasse 3 Alternativen anzubieten, mit denen ich innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen fertig aufgebaut vom Hof rollen kann. Das werde ich wohl auch machen, wenn die Lieferzeit sich deutlich verzögert.

Also schau'mer mal, ob wir in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen überhaupt eine Info kriegen. Falls nicht, bin ich auch weg.....

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## elch01 (3. Mai 2009)

Hoffentlich haben die Herren von Canyon ihre Mailaktion mit der IT Abteilung abgesprochen nicht da die nächste Panne anbahnt...

Immerhin hat Stuntzi sein Canyon noch bekommen bevor er nach Griechenland gestartet ist.


----------



## Langley (3. Mai 2009)

George_M schrieb:


> Da schließ ich mich an, wenn in 4 Wochen das Torque nicht da ist, dann TSCHÜSS !!!
> Freut sich der nächste Hersteller



Wie oft willste das noch schreiben ?

Weiss jetzt jeder, und gut ist.

Langley


----------



## RazerFox40 (4. Mai 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> @DagyRagy: also, ich hab meins am 23.3. bestellt. Mir wurde letzte Woche am Telefon was von 19.5. als Liefertermin erzählt. Die versprochenen Email als bestätigung hab ich noch nicht. Der RazorFox40 hat seins wohl einen Tag vor mir bestellt. Wie er geschrieben hat ist der Montagetermin 2.5.. Also, du siehst, die vor rund 1,5 Monaten bestellten Räder sind noch nicht raus.
> Aber ob`s dann noch welche gibt, das wird dir keiner sagen können. Also dann einfach probieren.




Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil!
ich hab gesagt Montage termin is 2.6 im KLARTEXT 2. JUNI oder in Worten
ZWEITERJUNI 
nich 2.5.  das wäre schön

naja der monat geht auch noch vorbei 
aber es nervt....


----------



## Peter K (4. Mai 2009)

wet schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> habe vor mir ein XC 7 zukaufen. Werde morgen mal bei canyon anrufen und fragen wie lange die Lieferzeiten momentan sind. Will eigentlich noch vor August fahren aber was ich hier so höre wird das wohl nichts!? Nur dass XC 5 zukaufen weil es ein ExpressBike ist lohnt glaub ich nicht denn ich will schon eine XC 7 Ausstattung.
> 
> 
> Gruß Wet



Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenmunster (4. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja wohl die völlige Panne, wollte ein Canyon XC kaufen und ein Kumpel riet mir nur ein Express bike zu nehmen da er schon mal wegen Lieferzeit reingefallen ist..wie sagt die Hotline ansage: Express bike - sofort verfügbar...eigentlich wollte ich ja ein XC7 in Orange, aber die Lieferzeit war Ausschlaggebend wegen Urlaub daher ein XC6 in schwarz...
Also Ende März bestellt (ok meine 1. Telefonische Bestellung ging verloren...war am nächsten Tag einfach nicht vorhanden also noch mal Bestellt), und bezahlt...Liefertermin 13. 04. also noch vor meinem MTB Urlaub am 25.04....allerdings hätte mich schon mal stutzig machen sollen das ein sofort am Lager lieferbares bike doch noch 2 Wochen braucht...
13.04.: Nix, habe dann am 16. versucht die hotline anzurufen...habe insgesamt ca. 8 h !! am Telefon verbracht...nur um den Spruch zu hören: Express bike -sofort...blabla...
Inzwischen hätte ich das bike gerne storniert und bei einem Händler ca. 1 h von hier ein Stumpi gekauft...ABER ICH KONNTE NICHT STORNIEREN DA ICH NICHT TELEFONISCH ODER PER MAIL DURCHKAM UND DIE HABEN MEIN GELD....daher ich konnte nicht mal das bike im Laden kaufen da ich nicht gerade noch mal 2000 e rumliegen habe...
am 20.04. habe ich dann mal die Komissionierungsnachricht gekriegt...dann haben sie nur noch 7 Tage gebraucht um es zur Post zu bringen....
Ich habe für Lieferschwierigkeiten vollstes Verständniss, aber dann muss die Kommunikation zum Kunden anders laufen...das mindeste was ich erwarten würde wäre das ein ordentlich gepflegtes Kunden-Management System eine automtsiche Mail verschickt mit neuem Liefertermin und das ich wenigstens die möglichkeit habe es zu stornieren...ausserdem interessiert mich als Kunden nicht wann das bike komissioniert (mit einem undefinierten Zeitraum hintendran) wird sondern wenn es da ist...NIE WIEDER!! das nächste bike im Laden ....


----------



## Langley (4. Mai 2009)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber hört endlich auf das Wartezimmer mit euren Klageliedern vollzudroehnen.

Wartezimmer ist nicht gleich Sterbezimmer !

Take care

Langley


----------



## isnogud77 (4. Mai 2009)

@greenmunster
Also, zusammengefasst, hat dein bike anstatt 2 Wochen ca. 4 Wochen gebraucht um geliefert zu werden? 

{sarkasmus-ein}
Du Armer! Na dann hat dich die canyon-pest besonders schlimm erwischt!
{sarkasmus-aus}


----------



## greenmunster (4. Mai 2009)

wo sonst ausser das Wartezimmer?

@isnogud77: nur weil es andere noch schlimmer trifft heisst es nicht das es ok ist das ein "sofort lieferbares Expressbike" nicht in der Zeit geliefert wird, die Kommunikation für den Kunden besch... ist und und und....

Ich denke das sollte man public machen...um andere zu warnen, es gibt auch noch andere bikes...

die Leidensfähigkeit der anderen hier in allen Ehren..aber so nicht!


----------



## George_M (4. Mai 2009)

@ Langley: Wass möchtest du denn hier im Wartezimmer sonst hören? Wie toll es ist, auf sein Bike zu warten? Oder dass man voller Vorfreude ist und alles ach so toll ist???

Scheint nur so, als ob niemand was besonders positives berichten kann, so traurig es auch ist! Und Warten findet wahrscheinlich niemand so dolle, als dass man hier riesigen Enthusiasmus erwarten darf, daher verstehe ich die Beschwerde nicht.

Viel mehr muss ich jetzt schon wieder hier anmerken, dass bisher auch noch keine Email von Canyon einging, aber Wochenanfang scheint da sowieso flexibel dehnbar zu sein *g*


----------



## Langley (4. Mai 2009)

Mach doch was neues auf, zum Beispiel trouble-central oder so 

Take care

Langley


----------



## George_M (4. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich eine gute Idee 

Nur dann wäre der Blog hier quasi nicht mehr besucht *fg*


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2009)

Wartezimmer ist halt nun mal Wartezimmer, ob nun mit positiven oder negativen Erfahrungen.


Es ist einfach nicht in Ordnung, wie Canyon sich seinen Kunden gegenüber verhält. Das da bei vielen Frust aufkommt ist doch mehr als verständlich.

Und Langley,
nur weil du diesen Thread mal eröffnet hast, musst du hier nicht andauernd den Oberlehrer spielen und jede Kritik, die sich gegen Canyon richtet, immer so abwertend kommentieren . Das wird mit der Zeit nämlich auch langweilig.


----------



## Langley (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nie was gegen berechtigte Kritik an Canyon oder sonstwem gesagt.

Und ja, waerest Du schon länger dabei haettest Du mehr Verständnis fafür, das Wartezimmer clean zu halten.

Auch für den Canyon Support waere es doch viel einfacher wenn alle Problemchen in einem Thread gesammelt würden.

Im Wartezimmer warten Leute auf ihr Bike. Man meldet sich an, und manchmal sogar wieder ab. 
Was mich stört ist nicht, das jemand seinen Unmut aeussert, aber der Ort ist der falsche.

Vor allem für Posts wie: nie wieder, Händler ist so toll, canyon ist doof... usw.

Stell Dir vor Du haettest einen Dienstleistungsjob und Deine Kunden warten im Wartezimmer. Würdest Du nicht auch jeden wegschicken der nur da reinkommt um allen anderen Wartenden zu erzaehlen wie unfaehig Du bist? Egal ob begründet oder zu Unrecht? Soviel Demokratie möcht ich sehen...

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazerFox40 (4. Mai 2009)

och jungens gibt euch die hand und gut is!



trinkt ein bier dann fällt das warten halb so schwer


----------



## foreigner (4. Mai 2009)

@ RazorFox40: Sorry, da hab ich voreilig den Monat wohl unterschlagen. War wahrscheinlich reines Wunschdenken. Aber warum sagen die mir, meins ginge am 19.5. raus, und bei dir ist Anfang Juni erst Montagetermin. Schon wieder mal äußerst seltsam.
Hast du eine Mail mit neuem Termin in den letzten Tagen bekommen?


----------



## thaz (4. Mai 2009)

Die angekündigte Mail ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen. Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob wirklich jeder mit einem laufenden Auftrag eine Mail bekommt, oder nur die, bei denen der Termin nicht eingehalten werden kann/konnte.


----------



## gambit (4. Mai 2009)

Naja, es hiess ja auch "in der nächsten Woche" und nicht "Anfang nächster Woche"...oder?


----------



## Chriese (4. Mai 2009)

Bei mir in der mail stand das ich bis 01.05.*09* bescheid bekommen werde! 
Gruß aus Wuppertal


----------



## thaz (4. Mai 2009)

Eventuell wird die Mail gerade kommissioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pressair (4. Mai 2009)

Also, so sieht`s aus...

Nerve Am 8.0 Größe M am 05.04 bestellt...laut Homepage Lieferzeit 3- 4 Wochen.
_(War für mich übrigens mit ausschlaggebend für die Bestellung)_

Bestätigungsmail erhalten, Bike soll am 27.04 fertig sein.
_Große Freude!_

E-mail geschrieben wegen der Problematik der Bremshebel- Einschläge am Oberrohr...keine Antwort.
_O.K.- evtl. bin auch etwas übervorsichtig_

E-mail geschrieben mit der Bitte um Bestätigung des Abholtermins...keine Antwort.


Fax mit der Bitte um Bestätigung des Abholtermins...keine Antwort.

Angerufen....nach dem 50gsten Versuch jemanden erreicht, Abholung wird sich um ein paar Tage verschieben, man wird mich anrufen.
Meine Frage an den Herrn St.:  Jetzt mal gaaanz ehrlich, reden wir über ein paar Tage oder doch über Wochen?- ist das Bike wirklich nächste Woche fertig?
Antwort: Ja!

Kein Anruf, nix!

Zwischendurch E-mail von Canyon...bis zum 01.05 bekommt man verbindliche Zusagen zu den Lieferterminen.

Wieder nix.


Jaaaaaa- ich weiß....man soll hier nicht meckern...dieser soll ein Ort der stillen Vorfreude sein....mhhhh- mich kotzt es trotzdem an.

Ist doch offensichtlich was da läuft, man wird hingehalten...um Stornierungen zu vermeiden...

Ich arbeite selber zwischendurch im Kundendienst, hat ein Kunde sich erst einmal für ein Produkt entscheiden, dann kommt er mit Horror- Nachrichten in Bezug auf Lieferzeiten gut klar---nur hinhalten darf man ihn nicht und unglaubwürdig werden auch nicht.

...und wenn die Kommunikation zusammenbricht ist es ganz aus.

Ich werde jetzt noch bis zum Tag X vor meinem Bike- Urlaub warten und dann rechtlich einwandfrei, mit Frist, die ganze Sache stornieren.

++++++++++++++++++++
Update:
Mitte diesen Monats soll es fertig sein- wurde mir grade hoch und heilig am Telefon zugesagt.
Freue mich natürlich darüber...meine persönliche Deadline für ein Storno steht allerdings immer noch, falls es wieder nichts wird mit dem Termin.

Übrigens habe ICH bei DENEN angerufen und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Firstlight (4. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz....

Bestellt vor 4 Wochen VOTEC V.MR 1.1 in blau....

Am Tele wurde vor 10 Tagen gesagt Ende diesen, oder Anfangs nächsten Monats kommt das Rad.

Hoffe bis zum Weekend ist es da...

Dann gibbet auch direkt Bilder usw


----------



## thaz (4. Mai 2009)

Firstlight schrieb:


> Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz....
> 
> Bestellt vor 4 Wochen VOTEC V.MR 1.1 in blau....
> 
> ...



Ist das Sarkasmus pur oder hast du dich einfach verlaufen?


----------



## dr.thrill (4. Mai 2009)

OOOch Leute...
... Euch geht´s doch noch ganz gut... warte auf ein Cube seit September..(ursprünglicher Liefertermin Nov.08)...soviel zu Händlerbikes... und warte....  und warte... während ein Freund von mir sein Canyon Expressbike innerhalb vo drei Wochen hatte... und warte.......


----------



## George_M (4. Mai 2009)

Bestellt am 30. März, mein Bike sollte 2 Wochen später geliefert werden.

Jetzt eben den neuen Liefertermin erfahren, ACHTUNG, festhalten: 17. JULI !!!!!!!

Ist das nicht geil??? Ist ja quasi schon, mehr oder weniger, so gesehen in 2,5 Monaten, pffff.... vorraussichtlich ^^

Schade, das war es dann denke ich mal, so lange wartet doch kein Mensch, dann ist der Sommer ja beinahe wieder vorbei !


----------



## fbeuleke (4. Mai 2009)

George_M schrieb:


> Bestellt am 30. März, mein Bike sollte 2 Wochen später geliefert werden.
> 
> Jetzt eben den neuen Liefertermin erfahren, ACHTUNG, festhalten: 17. JULI !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 

Oh Gott - ich habe mein Bike erst vor einer Woche bestellt!!! bekomme langsam aber sicher das Gefühl das mein Bike erst im Herbst fertig wird....oder sollte ich vielleicht doch lieber auf ein Cube wechseln??? das habe ich wenigstens innerhalb von 2 -3 Tagen beim Händler!!!


----------



## thaz (4. Mai 2009)

fbeuleke schrieb:


> Oh Gott - ich habe mein Bike erst vor einer Woche bestellt!!! bekomme langsam aber sicher das Gefühl das mein Bike erst im Herbst fertig wird....oder sollte ich vielleicht doch lieber auf ein Cube wechseln??? das habe ich wenigstens innerhalb von 2 -3 Tagen beim Händler!!!



Na, nicht gleich Panik machen. Das hängt ganz davon ab, was du bestellt hast. Und ein Cube innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen? Das ist dann aber nur ein Modell, das wirklich sehr wenig gefragt ist. Schau mal im Cube Forum vorbei


----------



## fbeuleke (4. Mai 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Na, nicht gleich Panik machen. Das hängt ganz davon ab, was du bestellt hast. Und ein Cube innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen? Das ist dann aber nur ein Modell, das wirklich sehr wenig gefragt ist. Schau mal im Cube Forum vorbei


 

habe das Grand Canyon AL 7.0 in schwarz bestellt


----------



## Deleted 146249 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich kann's einfach nicht fassen...

Am 17.04.2009 habe ich mein Rad (Nerve XC 7.0 schwarz, M) bestellt. Drei Tage später bekam ich die Bestellbestätigung mit dem gepl. Lieferdatum 08.06.2009. Das war schon über die absolute Schmerzgrenze meiner Geduld hinaus und ich wollte die Bestellung stornieren, aber Herr Brückner schien mir sehr hilfsbereit (in diesem Forum zumindest) und erzählte mir, dass er stark davon ausgeht, dass das Rad schon am Anfang Juni geliefert werden kann.

Heute (04.05.2009) habe ich die Vorauszahlungsrechnung bekommen. Und suprise, suprise! Ihr ahnt schon: plötzlich ist das Lieferdatum 13.07.2009, einfach mal so ohne jegliche Erklärung oder gar Entschuldigung mehr als ein Monat verschoben. Das geht einfach zu weit. Ich werde definitiv die Bestellung stornieren.

Canyon mag gute Räder für günstigen Preis bauen, aber es ist mir nicht wert, komplett auf Service zu verzichten. Bei günstigen Preisen darf man wohl auch den Mindest-Service erwarten. Dazu gehört z.B. die Ehrlichkeit den Kunden gegenüber. Ich habe den Eindruck (und viele Einträge in diesem Forum bestätigen meinen Eindruck), dass Canyon mit Lügen und Informationsenthaltung so viele Stornos wie möglich verhindern will. Und mehr als 3 Monate auf die bestellte Ware zu warten ist wirklich eine Zumutung.

Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich mit meinem Beitrag allen, die noch auf ihr Rad warten, nicht den Spaß verderben. Ich hoffe, ihr habt mehr Glück als ich (ich weiß, manche haben bereits viel mehr Pech als ich). Aber merkt euch, ohne Druck von uns Kunden wird Canyon auch nicht viel ändern. Wirklich Schade...


----------



## George_M (4. Mai 2009)

Die Sache ist, dass nichtmals der Druck was bewirkt, da immer noch genug Leute in der Warteschlange sind und gierig auf ein Bike warten!!!

Ich bestelle ein Bike im Wert von 3.000,- euro, da sollte man schon den ( wie oben beschrieben) gewissen "Mindestservice" bekommen. Und die angegebenen Liefertermine sind doch sowieso wieder nur "vorraussichtlich, eventuell, höchst wahrscheinlich, vielleicht" :-!

Die Bikes sind schon gut, solange man diese dann auch bekommt und 3 Monate warten zu müssen, bis die Saison vorbei ist und dann noch den vollen Preis zahlen zu sollen, obwohl ein paar Monate später das (wohl komplett überarbeitete 2010er Torque) Modell rauskommt, ist auch frech.

Also entweder weg von Canyon und anderweitig beziehen oder die Saison warten, das alte Bike kaputt schredden und dann ohne besondere Erwartungen die 2010er Modelle ordern (sobald die Option besteht)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (4. Mai 2009)

So.... dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein:

Canyon Nerve XC 5.0 in Weiss und M (Expressbike).

Bestellt am 27.04., heute Bestätigungsmail erhalten mit Liefertermin 14.05. 

Mal schauen ob´s was wird... Wenn nicht kann ich solange noch mein Scotty schrotten... 


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Mai 2009)

hehe, ach du warst derjenige, der das Weggeschnappt hat^^ hab das nämlich auch beobachtet


----------



## bone peeler (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Mai 2009)

Bei den Wartezeiten kann man sich ja eins in den USA bestellen.
Bikes kosten da nur die Hälfte. Allerdings brauchen die gut 5 Monate.
So habe ich während meiner Zeit in den USA mal 2 GTs zu Feunden nach D geschickt. der Versand, Zoll etc. waren ca.150 DM/Rad. Dafür dass die Jungs 2500 DM gespart haben wars auf jeden Fall ok.


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Mai 2009)

is ja hammer^^
aber sind die auch so gut wie unsere?


----------



## wet (4. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hänge jetzt schon den ganzen Tag und ich meine wirklich den ganzen Tag in der Telefon Warteschleife bei canyon. Wahrscheinlich sind die alle im Urlaub oder Bikes probefahren !!!
Frage mich langsam wirklich ob ich bei canyon wieder bestellen soll?!
Bis wann kann man eigentlich Bestellungen widerrufen?

Gruß Wet


----------



## Starkbier (4. Mai 2009)

so ich habe meine e-mail

Hallo Herr XXX,

vielleicht ist unsere E-mail schon verschickt worden, dann wissen Sie Ihre Daten eventuell schon.
Ansonsten schreibe ich es gern nochmal.
Das XC mit ursprünglichem Lieferdatum 18.05. bleibt beim 18.05. als letztem Tag, wann es in versendet werden soll.
Das AM mit Ursprungsdatum 11.05. wird spätestens am 26.05. in den Versand gehen.


MfG

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles

echt zum kotzen....nochmal zwei wochen länger warten...wenns denn überhaupt dabei bleibt.
naja wenigstens wurde die ankündigung wahr gemacht


----------



## Zacke (4. Mai 2009)

Also wie angekündigt hier mein Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer. Habe am 29.04.2009 mein LUX MR 9.0 abgeholt und schon die ersten km abgespult. Hier zum Abschied ein Bild. An alle anderen noch viel Geduld beim Warten.


Tschau
Björn


----------



## gambit (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe jetzt meine Ursprungsbestellung storniert da es sich um 1 1/2 Monate nach hinten verschoben hätte und bin auf ein Expressbike umgesattelt, dieses soll spätestens in 2 Wochen versandfertig sein..mal sehn was wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

Mein FRX in Größe L ist heute auf die Reise zu mir gegangen.


----------



## wet (4. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme dann auch mal hier im Wartezimmer platz. 

Habe gerade mein Nerve XC 7 bestellt.

Lange wird meine Zeit bei euch aber nicht, da ich  in kürze mein Bike bekomme! 
Die Leute bei Canyon tun ihr möglichstes, sie ignorieren sogar das Telefon um ununterbrochen Arbeiten zu können. 

Gruß  
der Kürze Canyon-Bike-Besitzer



Nicht locker lassen, locker bleiben!


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Mai 2009)

hä??? des check ich ned, is zu hoch für mich.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich schätze, er hat "vor Ort" bestellt.


----------



## Starkbier (4. Mai 2009)

ich les da eher raus, dass er es bald stornieren wird, da er nicht mal jmd an die strippe bekommt


----------



## Frodo07 (4. Mai 2009)

möglicherweise, jetzt nach seinem edit check ichs auch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eklk (4. Mai 2009)

Bestellt : 16. Januar - Nerve AM 7 - M - schwarz
Liefertermin : 11. Maj 
Heute eine email:
Neuer Liefertermin 26. Maj


----------



## RazerFox40 (4. Mai 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> @ RazorFox40: Sorry, da hab ich voreilig den Monat wohl unterschlagen. War wahrscheinlich reines Wunschdenken. Aber warum sagen die mir, meins ginge am 19.5. raus, und bei dir ist Anfang Juni erst Montagetermin. Schon wieder mal äußerst seltsam.
> Hast du eine Mail mit neuem Termin in den letzten Tagen bekommen?




Tja das kann ich Leider auch nicht verstehen ich hab weder nen Liefertermin noch die tolle email bekommen. Ich versteh das auch nicht wenn ich bis Ende dieser Woche keine Email bekomme dann fahr ich nochmal vorbei. Sind ja nur 5 min bis zu denen. aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt langsam echt die Nase voll das Kaspertheater von den Pappnasen da mitzumachen is echt zum Kotzen. Mir stehts bis bis HIER :kotz:


----------



## wet (5. Mai 2009)

Hello again,
is schon gut ich nehme mir vor alle ironischen Passagen in Zukunft auch als solche zu kennzeichnen.
Aber mal was anderes.
Vielleicht gab es die Vermutung schon auf einer von den siebzig Seiten vorher.
Wenn es bei Canyon nur am Zusammenbau scheitert warum gibt dann kein Frameset als express. Das bedeutet doch eigentlich Canyon hat Probleme mit der Lieferzeit seines Rahmenherstellers. Und jetzt noch eins oben drauf. Canyon macht bestimmt bei diesem Zulieferer noch mehr Druck als wir bei Canyon. Kann da die noch Quallität stimmen???
Tut mir leid aber solch eine Frage muss erlaubt sein!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Mai 2009)

Die Spekulation mit den Rahmen hatten wir schon. Teilweise gibt es (spekulative) Hinweise, dass tatsächlich Rahmen nicht geliefert werden. Auch an der Montage und Versand hängt es. Können diejenigen, welche ihr Rad schon haben leicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man mal auf den Montagekontrollzettel schaut, erschrickt mann, wann denn das Rad bereits montiert wurde und wie lang es dann noch gedauert hat bis es in den Versand ging. Bei mir wurde das Rad am 17. April endkontrolliert und erst am 27. April ausgeliefert. Canyon hat einfach momentan richtig gut zu tun.


----------



## wet (5. Mai 2009)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen denn es gibt zurzeit genug Leute die auf der Straße stehen und ein Fahrrad verpacken können.
Wie auch immer ich freu mich jedenfalls auf mein Bike!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Mai 2009)

Genau weiß von UNS Kunden wohl niemand wo es klemmt.
Vielleicht äußert sich Herr Brückner mal dazu, gut möglich
das es noch weitere Faktoren gibt auf die Canyon nicht
direkt Einfluss hat.


----------



## fbeuleke (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mein Grand Canyon AL 7.0 vor einer Woche bestellt und das Lieferdatum 26.05. zugesagt bekommen - heute morgen schaue ich mir mein Fahrrad auf der Canyon Seite an und sehe das es *auf einmal als Express Bike verfügbar* ist!!!!!!!

*bin ja mal gespannt was mit meinem Bike passiert - bekomme ich es jetzt früher oder termingerecht, oder landet vielleicht doch noch eine mail in meinem Posteingang in dem mir ein späterer Liefertermin mitgeteilt wird?????*

Daumen drücken!!!


----------



## isnogud77 (5. Mai 2009)

Eklk schrieb:


> Bestellt : 16. Januar - Nerve AM 7 - M - schwarz
> Liefertermin : 11. Maj
> Heute eine email:
> Neuer Liefertermin 26. Maj



Hmm, sollte in den Mails nicht auch der genaue Grund fuer die Verzoegerung genannt werden?


----------



## Deleted 146249 (5. Mai 2009)

So, gerade habe ich die Stornierung rausgeschickt. Mal sehen, wann ich die schriftliche Bestätigung bekomme. Zum Glück habe ich ein vergleichbares Rad bei Rabe gefunden. Viel Glück an alle, die noch auf ihr Rad warten!


----------



## isnogud77 (5. Mai 2009)

> Sehr geehrte Canyon Kundin,
> sehr geehrter Canyon Kunde,
> 
> heute wende ich mich persönlich an Sie, weil Sie sicher in den vergangenen Tagen und Wochen feststellen mussten, dass Ihre avisierte Lieferung noch nicht bei Ihnen eingetroffen ist. Zusätzlich entspricht unsere Erreichbarkeit per E-Mail und am Telefon nicht Ihren Erwartungen und unseren Ansprüchen. Für diesen schlechten Service entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich bei Ihnen.
> ...



So, hab eben meine Mail bekommen. Auch ich muss 2 Wochen laenger warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikigraus (5. Mai 2009)

Kalenderwoche 31, ich habe auch storniert.


----------



## thomask (5. Mai 2009)

und jetzt is auch noch die website schon seit stunden down.... hm.. wo soll das nur hinführen.


----------



## Langley (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm. Stand 11:37 ist mit der Website alles oki.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Chriese (5. Mai 2009)

Also, meine Mail ist jetz auch da. 23. Kalenderwoche, das wären dann 4 Wochen *früher!!! *

Gruß
Chriese


----------



## Tilmann S. (5. Mai 2009)

Bestellt Februar
Lieferung September
einfach geil.....

Sehr geehrte Canyon Kundin,
sehr geehrter Canyon Kunde,

heute wende ich mich persönlich an Sie, weil Sie sicher in den vergangenen
Tagen und Wochen feststellen mussten, dass Ihre avisierte Lieferung noch
nicht bei Ihnen eingetroffen ist. Zusätzlich entspricht unsere
Erreichbarkeit per E-Mail und am Telefon nicht Ihren Erwartungen und unseren
Ansprüchen. Für diesen schlechten Service entschuldige ich mich ausdrücklich
bei Ihnen.

In diesem Schreiben möchte ich Ihnen Ihren neuen Liefertermin nennen und die
Gründe, die zu diesem Termin geführt haben, erläutern. Verschiedene Umstände
haben dazu geführt, dass wir aktuell deutlich hinter unseren geplanten
Lieferterminen zurückliegen. Die damit verbundenen Nachfragen per E-Mail und
Telefon sind zu einer Welle angewachsen, die oberhalb unserer für einen
saisonalen Eingang konzipierten Kapazitäten liegt. Derzeit versuchen 20
Mitarbeiter am Telefon unsere Kunden schnellstmöglich zurückzurufen, aber
angesichts von bis zu 4.000 Anrufen pro Tag schaffen sie auch das leider
nicht in allen Fällen.
Einer der Hauptgründe für diese Lieferverzögerungen ist, dass unsere
Lieferanten von Carbonprodukten und Aluminiumrahmen nicht termingerecht
geliefert haben. Speziell bei den Carbonrahmen gab es erhebliche
Lieferverzögerungen durch die Inbetriebnahme einer neuen Lackieranlage, die
in der Anfangsphase nicht unseren hohen Qualitätsstandards entsprach. Der
Output lag hier deutlich unter dem Plan.

Sie fragen sich bestimmt, warum wir zugesagte Lieferungen in der
Vergangenheit nicht eingehalten haben und Ihnen erst heute einen neuen
Termin nennen können. Die bereits oben erwähnten starken Verzögerungen bei
der Auslieferung haben dazu geführt, dass wir bis zum Eintreffen der Ware
und der anschließenden Qualitätsprüfung in unserem Hause keine Aussage
treffen konnten, welche Rahmen der Produktion zur Verfügung gestellt werden
können. Diese Unplanbarkeit der Carbonproduktion hat dazu geführt, dass wir
auch die Termine anderer Modellpaletten nicht mehr einhalten konnten. Durch
Eintreffen der verzögerten Lieferungen, zusätzlich zu unserer für diesen
Zeitpunkt geplanten Montage, ist ein starker Stau in der Produktion
entstanden. Wir haben alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt, um dieses Problem von
Ihnen als Kunde so gut wie möglich fern zu halten. Heute muss ich sagen,
dass uns das nicht gelungen ist. Dies widerspricht meinem Serviceanspruch
für Sie als Canyon Kunde. Das bedauere ich sehr.

Der erhebliche Produktionsrückstand über alle Modellpaletten hat mich dazu
veranlasst, einen komplett neuen Produktionsplan aufsetzen zu lassen. Um die
Bearbeitung zu beschleunigen wurden zusätzliche interne Montagekapazitäten
geschaffen. Nach diesem neuen Produktionsplan ergibt sich für Ihren Auftrag
eine Übergabe an unseren Versandpartner zur 

Kalenderwoche: 36

Um allen wartenden Kunden gerecht zu werden, bitte ich Sie um Verständnis,
dass der oben genannte Termin nicht änderbar ist. 
Liefertreue, verbindliche Aussagen und direkter Kontakt zu unseren Kunden
sind für mich die wichtigsten Bausteine unseres Servicegedankens. Mir ist
bewusst, dass diese Situation in der Sie sich als Canyon Kunde aktuell
befinden dieser Philosophie widerspricht. Ich versichere Ihnen, dass ich in
den kommenden Monaten all meine Energie daran setzen werde, dass unser
Service die hervorragenden Testergebnisse unserer Fahrräder widerspiegelt.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Roman Arnold


----------



## alextetz (5. Mai 2009)

aus dem ursprünglichen 28. April ist nun die KW 20 geworden - na wenns wenigstens dann passt ist ja nochmal alles halb so schlimm

weiter guter hoffnung...


----------



## fbeuleke (5. Mai 2009)

habe heute vormittag die email von Canyon erhalten das mein Bike sogar schon in der Kalenderwoche 20 fertiggestellt wird - *das würde bedeuten ich erhalte mein Fahrrad früher wie bisher geplant* - die Vorfreude steigt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K3N (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm, bei mir ist es für mein "Nerve AM 8".0 auch KW 22 geworden... .
Nur dumm, dass ich eigentlich übers lange WE zu biken wollte. 

CYA K3N


----------



## lukrab (5. Mai 2009)

So hab heute auch eine Email bekommen. Mein Nerve AM 6.0 soll nächste Woche kommen. Eigentlich sollte es in der 9. Kalenderwoche kommen jetzt kommt es in der 20. Kalenderwoche. Bestellt habe ich es Ende November letzten Jahres.

mfg lukrab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starkbier (5. Mai 2009)

war ein express bike oder? 
naja...wenigstens bekommst du es jetzt wenn das wetter gut ist und man auch wieder richtig biken kannst. hoffe das warten hat sich dann für dich gelohnt


----------



## thomask (5. Mai 2009)

LUX MR 7 als Expressbike. heute bestellt. Termin: 19. Mai 09
Da bin ich gespannt...


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (5. Mai 2009)

Nerve XC 5.0 bestellt am 21.04 als Expressbike, Liefertermin KW 20.

Für ein Expressbike find ich das schon ziemlich lange, aber ich warte lieber insgesamt 3-4 Wochen und hab ein sauber vorbereitetes Bike, als es früher zu kriegen und noch irgendetwas reklamieren zu müssen - weil die sich bei der Montage total abhetzen.

Wenns das aber nicht sein sollte dann


----------



## lukrab (5. Mai 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> war ein express bike oder?
> naja...wenigstens bekommst du es jetzt wenn das wetter gut ist und man auch wieder richtig biken kannst. hoffe das warten hat sich dann für dich gelohnt



Ja das hoffe ich auch . Aber irgendwie gewöhnt man sich ans Warten .

mfg lukrab


----------



## dortmund biker (5. Mai 2009)

sooo...

jetzt soll mein bike erst im august kommen. hatte es im märz bestellt.

iwann reichts - wenn es in einer anderen farbe nicht schneller kommt, war es das wohl für mich und canyon.

fuck!


----------



## ItalkitBomber (5. Mai 2009)

So mail bekommen. Es soll kw 21 fertig sein. 
Ende März bestellt. Torque frx ltd.
MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazerFox40 (5. Mai 2009)

ich auch kw 21. eben mail gelesen.


----------



## CroCop (5. Mai 2009)

Bestellt in März, sollte in KW28 geliefert werden. Jetzt ist es die KW32 !!!
Dachte zunächst wie soll ich das bis Juli aushalten...und jetzt solls erst in August soweit sein 

Das ist ja fast schon ein Auslaufmodell wenn ich es erhalte......


----------



## Hesse77 (5. Mai 2009)

Habe meine Mail heute auch bekommen. Statt KW 23 nun KW 26. Ansich geht das ja noch, aber die Tatsache das auf der Seite seit heute Liefertermin 23. KW angezeigt wird finde ich dann schon etwas frech.


----------



## thaz (5. Mai 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Bestellt in März, sollte in KW28 geliefert werden. Jetzt ist es die KW32 !!!
> Dachte zunächst wie soll ich das bis Juli aushalten...und jetzt solls erst in August soweit sein
> 
> Das ist ja fast schon ein Auslaufmodell wenn ich es erhalte......



Exakt dasselbe bei mir  Ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich es storniere. Die neuen Modelle sind ja dann fast schon da, und die paar Monate im Spätsommer und Herbst würde ich es auch noch ohne neues Bike aushalten. Im Winter wird ohnehin wenn überhaupt nur das alte gefahren.


----------



## CanyonFrust (5. Mai 2009)

Mein XC 7.0 (bestellt im Dezember, Liefertermin KW 16) habe ich ja schon am 27.April wegen offensichtlich aussichtsloser Liefersituation und Falschaussagen an der Hotline storniert, aber Geld gab's immernoch nicht zurück :-( Scheinbar wurde die Stornierungs-Mail noch nicht mal bearbeitet: heute kam die Verschiebung des Liefertermins auf KW25.
Immerhin, mein neues Rad habe ich am Wochenende eingeweiht und bin mehr als zufrieden. Diese Verzögerung kann mich also nicht mehr ärgern


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe immer noch keinen Liefertermin erhalten...


----------



## starfuchs (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Torque FR Rahmenkit bestellt 28.11.2008, geplatzter Liefertermin KW20, also 11.5.2009.
Neuer Liefertermin, KW 28, also 10.7.2009 !!!

Ganz schön frech, wo doch bei einem Rahmenkit nur wenig montiert werden muss.

Werde mir solange nach was anderem suchen !

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## stone86 (5. Mai 2009)

habe heute auch so eine Mail erhalten...

Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL, traffic white

Bestellt: 30. März 
ursprünglicher Liefertermin: KW 19
neuer Liefertermin: KW 24

weiß noch nicht ob es sich auszahlt zu warten =/


----------



## CroCop (5. Mai 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Exakt dasselbe bei mir  Ich muss mir noch überlegen, ob ich es storniere. Die neuen Modelle sind ja dann fast schon da, und die paar Monate im Spätsommer und Herbst würde ich es auch noch ohne neues Bike aushalten. Im Winter wird ohnehin wenn überhaupt nur das alte gefahren.



Ja genau so habe ich auch überlegt, wenn ich das Rad in August irgendwann habe kann ich es abzüglich Urlaub eh nur 2-3 Monate fahren. Im Winter habe ich auch ein anderes Bike. Wird schwierig.....zumal die Stereos in White 'n Black jetzt endlich ausgeliefert werden.....


----------



## thaz (5. Mai 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Ja genau so habe ich auch überlegt, wenn ich das Rad in August irgendwann habe kann ich es abzüglich Urlaub eh nur 2-3 Monate fahren. Im Winter habe ich auch ein anderes Bike. Wird schwierig.....zumal die Stereos in White 'n Black jetzt endlich ausgeliefert werden.....



Ja, ein Stereo wäre für mich auch die einzig akzeptable Alternative. Wenn die wirklich demnächst kommen sollten, könnte man sich das mal überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanonaut (5. Mai 2009)

Mein AM 6.0 soll auch nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden bzw. an DHL übergeben werde. Ich glaub´s erst wenn der Postbote vor der Tür steht.

bestellt: 19.12.08


----------



## foreigner (6. Mai 2009)

Hab heute auch meine Mail bekommen. Demnach sollt ich`s in 2 1/2 Wochen haben.


----------



## isnogud77 (6. Mai 2009)

FYI 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/news/bikes-parts/canyon-chef-arnold-zu-lieferschwierigkeiten-situation-entspricht-nicht-unseren-standards.309909.2.htm

Diese Pressemitteilung gibt immerhin ein klein wenig mehr Informationen her als diese tolle Mail.


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Mai 2009)

wtf!!
das kann nur ein irrtum sein.
kommissionierungsmail. 
krass.

gestern hieß es noch august.

ich komme nicht mehr auf mein leben klar. 

hilfe.


ahh.


----------



## Starkbier (6. Mai 2009)

canyon meinte ja, dass die neuen liefertermine mit puffer sind, so dass die termine aufjedenfall zutreffen  und da ja die canyon lieferzeiten sehr schwankend sind haben sie eben gleich mal 3 monate puffer drauf gehauen 

würde sagen schwein gehabt


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Mai 2009)

wahnsinn.

vielleicht haste ja auch glück. 
grünes am 7


----------



## Starkbier (6. Mai 2009)

hoffentlich....

wann hast du denn nochmal bestellt?


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Mai 2009)

anfang märz glaube ich.

da warst du auf jeden fall hier schon aktiv. 

edit: jo, vom 3.3.: 


			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs gerade bestellt in größe l und im schönen säurengrün. ich freue mich


----------



## Starkbier (6. Mai 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> anfang märz glaube ich.
> 
> da warst du auf jeden fall hier schon aktiv.
> 
> edit: jo, vom 3.3.:



jap, da war ich kurz nach dir mit dem bestellen fertig...aber bei mir wars dann doch schon ende Juli oder so etwas 

naja schwarz sieht hoffentlich auch annehmlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (6. Mai 2009)

bei mir hieß es 6.juli. 
kopf hoch.

aber noch glaube ich eh nichts.


----------



## Starkbier (6. Mai 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> bei mir hieß es 6.juli.
> kopf hoch.
> 
> aber noch glaube ich eh nichts.



hab mir ja vom lieben herr Brückner versichern lassen, dass die neu genannten liefertermine zutreffen, also wirds jetzt wohl klappen bis zum 26ten


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Mai 2009)

26 ist eine gute zahl - 26 zoll und so.
nebenbei ist der 26.7. noch mein geburtstag. 
das muss ja was werden.

irgendwie kann ich es noch nicht so recht glauben, aber was solls - jetzt gilt es zu warten und pedale zu kaufen.

ich melde mich nächste woche noch einmal.


----------



## thaz (6. Mai 2009)

Hmm vielleicht kommt ja mein grünes AM dann auch etwas früher...  KW 32 hieß es bei mir in der Mail.


----------



## Starkbier (6. Mai 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> Hmm vielleicht kommt ja mein grünes AM dann auch etwas früher...  KW 32 hieß es bei mir in der Mail.



ich würds euch beiden gönnen...wobei ich mich selbst auch über eine vorzeitige lieferung nicht beschweren würde


----------



## buerer (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem hin und her, hab ich mir Heute endlich mein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0 in schwarz bestellt. Laut tel. Info könnte ich es Mitte Juni abholen, würd mich freuen wenn's dabei bleibt... bin gespannt was in der Bestätigungsmail als Termin steht!

Freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die ersten Touren mit dem Neuen Bike 
Bis später
buerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## George_M (6. Mai 2009)

Dann kann man doch direkt auf die 2010er Modelle warten, wie ich es mache 
Ende Juli kann ich mir das Torque auch schenken ^^


----------



## KoenigDesWaldes (7. Mai 2009)

George_M schrieb:


> Dann kann man doch direkt auf die 2010er Modelle warten, wie ich es mache
> Ende Juli kann ich mir das Torque auch schenken ^^


 
So habe ich im August 2008 auch gedacht und dann am ersten Bestelltag im November ein 2009er mit LT Mitte März bestellt.
Darauf warte ich immer noch und bekomme nun per Mail einen
LT Mitte Juni genannt, den gleichen Termin, den heute ein
Neubesteller bekommen würde. Canyon ist da sehr speziell.

Nächste Stufe des Arnoldschen Servicegedankens:
2008 bestellen, 2009 persönliche E-Mail, 2010 Bike liefern.
 Outlet zum Vollpreis bei optimiertem Cash-Flow


----------



## Der_Oli (7. Mai 2009)

Soo,

ich reihe mich ab heute mal hier ein. Mich hat es gestern Abend gepackt und ich habe trotz der ganzen Negativmeldungen ein Nerve XC 7 in M und Traffic white bestellt. Die Liefertermin-Abfrage sagte KW25 soll es "schon" so weit sein. Ich bin gespannt...;-)

Gruss an alle Wartenden
Der_Oli


----------



## Eklk (7. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin raus.
Hab mir beim Scott Händler ein Genius 40 geholt.
Wartezeit 3 Tage, vorort Service und 5 Jahre Garantie.
Bei der heutigen Wirtschaftslage bekommt man sofort 15% Rabat. 

http://www.scottusa.com/gb_en/product/2410/11769/genius_40






Eklk schrieb:


> Bestellt : 16. Januar - Nerve AM 7 - M - schwarz
> Liefertermin : 11. Maj
> Heute eine email:
> Neuer Liefertermin 26. Maj


----------



## George_M (7. Mai 2009)

" Nächste Stufe des Arnoldschen Servicegedankens:
2008 bestellen, 2009 persönliche E-Mail, 2010 Bike liefern.





 Outlet zum Vollpreis bei optimiertem Cash-Flow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

Du hast recht, vll hätte ich schon 2008 das 2010er Modell ordern sollen, damit ich es zum Anfang der Saison dann bekomme ^^

Schon verwunderlich diese ganze Organisation, vermutlich könnte ich als billiger Industriekaufmann den ganzen Bestell- und Produktionsvorgang besser planen und optimieren, als diese Spezies ;-D


----------



## Deleted 146249 (7. Mai 2009)

So, ich bin hier auch raus. Gestern habe ich die Bestätigung meiner Stornierung bekommen. Ich warte nun auf meine Probefahrt mit Cube AMS 125 SE bei Rabe. Anscheinend haben sie da auch starke Nachfrage und mussten sie die Räder nachbestellen. Noch 1,5 Wochen, dann habe ich vielleicht schon mein neues Rad.


----------



## starfuchs (7. Mai 2009)

Bin ebefalls raus, stornierungsmail habe ich gestern abgeschickt.

Warten hätte ich schon gekönnt aber solange es Leute gibt, die jetzt bestellen und das ganze dann früher bekommen wie ich. Ne,ne...
Da komme ich mir dann doch vereppelt vor.

Hab mir aus frust jetzt den Litville 901 Rahmenkit bestellt !
Und tschüss


----------



## wet (7. Mai 2009)

Der_Oli schrieb:


> Soo,
> 
> ich reihe mich ab heute mal hier ein. Mich hat es gestern Abend gepackt und ich habe trotz der ganzen Negativmeldungen ein Nerve XC 7 in M und Traffic white bestellt. Die Liefertermin-Abfrage sagte KW25 soll es "schon" so weit sein. Ich bin gespannt...;-)
> 
> ...




Kannst vergessen am Mo bestellt mit KW 25 vorr.. Heute E-Mail mit Rechnung und gepl. LT am 28. Juli. Wenns bei dir anders ist, dann...


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich mein Nerve XC 7.0 in S und orange storniert.
Stattdessen habe ich mir ein Cube Pro 125 aus 2008 bestellt. Für 1450,00 Euro.
Liefertermin Ende nächster Woche. OK, ist halt kein XT sondern LX, aber für den Preis
ist es mit dem Nerve XC 6.0 zu vergleichen. Zudem ist es noch günstiger und ich habe Cube-Händler vor Ort udn mir bleibt dieses Theater erspart.


----------



## fittschy (7. Mai 2009)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich mein Nerve XC 7.0 in S und orange storniert.
> Stattdessen habe ich mir ein Cube Pro 125 aus 2008 bestellt. Für 1450,00 Euro.
> Liefertermin Ende nächster Woche. OK, ist halt kein XT sondern LX, aber für den Preis
> ist es mit dem Nerve XC 6.0 zu vergleichen. Zudem ist es noch günstiger und ich habe Cube-Händler vor Ort udn mir bleibt dieses Theater erspart.


 ein 2008 er Model hättest Du bei C auch schneller haben können. Ich habe mein innerhalb von zwei Wochen gehabt. Du kannst ja mal im Cube Fred gucken wie die Liefersituation bei deren neuen Modellen aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Mai 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> ein 2008 er Model hättest Du bei C auch schneller haben können. Ich habe mein innerhalb von zwei Wochen gehabt. Du kannst ja mal im Cube Fred gucken wie die Liefersituation bei deren neuen Modellen aussieht



Wo gibt es da das XC 7.0 in Größe S und in orange ?
bzw. schwarz ist auch ok, das Cube ist ja jetzt auch schwarz.


----------



## thaz (7. Mai 2009)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wo gibt es da das XC 7.0 in Größe S und in orange ?
> bzw. schwarz ist auch ok, das Cube ist ja jetzt auch schwarz.



hier: http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1009935


----------



## Der_Oli (7. Mai 2009)

Hab bisher nur die Bestellbestätigung bekommen und danach ist der LT noch die 25. KW (16. Juni)...



wet schrieb:


> Kannst vergessen am Mo bestellt mit KW 25 vorr.. Heute E-Mail mit Rechnung und gepl. LT am 28. Juli. Wenns bei dir anders ist, dann...


----------



## Grobi80 (7. Mai 2009)

So dann reihe ich mich mal in die Liste der Wartenden ein.....

habe ein Torque ES 9.0 black bestellt sie konnten mir noch keinen Liefertermin nennen mal schauen wann sie sich melden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Mai 2009)

thaz schrieb:


> hier: http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1009935




Ui, recht hat er.....na egal, es gibt so viele Räder....aber ich dennoch habe ich keine Lust mehr auf dieses Pokerspiel.


----------



## kante2004 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo an die Wartenden. 

Ich wollte mal ein Lob an Canyon loswerden und euch ein bisschen aufheitern.

Ich hab mein Canyon nach 2-3 Wochen nach Bestellung bei mir gehabt. Es war ein Expressbike.

Dann habe ich innerhalb von einer Woche nen defekt am Fox-Dämpfer festgestellt... der weitere Weg war dann folgender:

- bei Canyon angerufen, Reklamation vereibart: nach Erhalt des defekten Fox, schicken sie direkt nen neuen
- 2 Tage später hatte ich den Retoure-Schein
- 2 weitere Tage später war der Dämpfer bei denen
- 2 Tage später bekomme ich ne Mail, dass der neue Dämpfer auf dem Weg zu mir ist

Denke mal, dass ich ihn morgen habe. ann hätte die ganze Aktion ca. 8 Tage inklusive Wochenende gedauert.

Das fand ich einen guten Service.


----------



## miedo (7. Mai 2009)

vorgestern bestellt. heute bestätigung erhalten. liefertermin am 17. august das ist mir zu spät, habe storniert.


----------



## flx_ch (7. Mai 2009)

verabschiede mich. bike ist heute eingetroffen. 
bin schon eine runde gefahren, ist top&war auch alles i.O.! hoffentlich hälts wetter am we.

Viel Ausdauer an die Wartenden!


----------



## D4_Gh0st (7. Mai 2009)

miedo schrieb:


> vorgestern bestellt. heute bestätigung erhalten. liefertermin am 17. august das ist mir zu spät, habe storniert.



darf ich fragen was du bestellt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buerer (7. Mai 2009)

So, hab nun, nach meiner Gestrigen Bestellung, die Bestätigung erhalten. Liefertermin bzw. Abholtermin 22.Juni. Das würd' mir passen, eine Woche eher und es wäre Ideal. Da hätt ich dann noch ne Woche Urlaub mit dem Bike 
Bin aber zufrieden wenn ich es noch im Juni habe...
Bis dann
buerer


----------



## enjung (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab wohl richtig Schwein gehabt, wenn ich mir das hier so betrachte... ich dachte schon, ich hätte gelitten bei der Warterei. Aber zumindest scheint sich ja informationsmäßig richtig was zu tun bei Canyon. Gilt nur abzuwarten, ob sie die Termine halten. Ich bin bisher jedenfalls absolut begeistert von meinem XC und bereue es keine Minute, es schon im Februar bestellt zu haben.

Drück Euch allen die Daumen .

Happy trails!


----------



## 65fahrenheit (7. Mai 2009)

So, heute die Bestätigungsmail gekommen..

Bestellt am 05.Mai  --> Liefertermin 10.August

War ein weisses  Nerve AM 8 in L

Knapp 3 monate.. hmhmhmhm


----------



## FACU22 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi und Hallo..

grüße Euch alle, die Ihr, wie ich noch am warten seit..

Hab am So. 3.5. mein FRX 9.0 bestellt "Express 8Tage " lt telefonauskunft am Di. 5.5.... als da wer ran ging ans Tel wußt ich zuerst gar nich was ich sagen und fragen wollt weil ich so aufgeregt war.."ich hatte wenn am Telefon (unglaublich für mich)"..

18.5. soll´s vor mir stehen, aber bitte jetzt nich lachen..ich weiß wie´s hier aussieht..

Vllt ließt Freeman1982 das hier..wie is es..rollt dein bike schon? Für mich waren Deine Beiträge nich so 100% verständlich bezüglich der habes oder nich haben´s..

Falls auch ein Canyon-MA das hier ließt > ich habe zZt. kein 2´tes Bike auf das ich zurück greifen kann.. das hat´s voll zerrissen..also falls ihr meine Notlage erkennt  bitte versucht wenigstens meinen Liefertermin einzuhalten.
PS: das is sehr egoistisch von mir aber hey..die meisten haben noch ein funzendes 2´t Bike oder nich..ich nich mehr...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Mai 2009)

ja mein bike ist seite heute morgen bei mir. Muss aber noch einige Sachen erledigen, bevor ich es heute in einer Nachtschicht testen kann. Bei meinem FR9.0 wird heute noch der Luftdämpfer gegen einen gerade eingetroffenen DHX5.0 getauscht. Sattel ist auch schon erledigt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die passende Feder für die 36er. So siehts aus.


----------



## miedo (7. Mai 2009)

D4_Gh0st schrieb:


> darf ich fragen was du bestellt hast?



Habe mir das Grand Canyon 6 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jahmo (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe am 6. 4. das XC 6.0 bestellt. Meine Handyrechnung hat sich verdoppelt, aber durchgekommen bin ich seid dem nicht mehr. Und keine meiner 4 emails ist beantwortet worden!
Liefertermin ist mittlerweile erst in die 30 KW. AAAaah!
So, nur mal zum Frustablassen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (7. Mai 2009)

Will jemand ein Torque FRX in Größe "L" sofort verfügbar? Ich hätt eins, mir gefällts nämlich nich. MIST.


----------



## Dagon (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mir vor knapp 2 Wochen ein Nerve XC 9.0 SL bestellt, dass als "sofort verfügbar" gekennzeichnet war. Nächste Woche soll ich's angeblich abholen können. Bin schon maximal gespannt und derzeit leider ohne MTB, da ich mein Cannondale Jekyll bereits verkauft habe. Hoffentlich haut's hin.


----------



## jaamaa (7. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Will jemand ein Torque FRX in Größe "L" *sofort verfügbar*? Ich hätt eins, mir gefällts nämlich nich. MIST.



Höchstbietend!?!


----------



## jahmo (7. Mai 2009)

Also ich überlege mir jetzt echt, bei Canyon zu stornieren und das Radon QLT Race 6.0 zu bestellen.
Was hält ihr davon?


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (7. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn man bei Canyon superqualität zu einem superpreis bekommt, sollte man sich wirklich überlegen ob man sich das alles gefallen lassen muss....


----------



## jahmo (7. Mai 2009)

Oder das Radon Stage 6.0. Auch ein hammer Bike! Das XC 7.0 würde halt mit seinen 11,9kg und 120 mm Federweg genau zwischen QLT Race 6.0 und dem Stage 6.0 liegen.
Preis-Leistung ist aber eher noch besser als bei Canyon.


----------



## thaz (8. Mai 2009)

Vom Stage liest man nicht sehr viel gutes, was den Hinterbau angeht. Einen richtigen Fahrbericht habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden, nur das Punktewürfeln aus den Bike-Bravos.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Höchstbietend!?!



Super Idee. Biete Rad mit Sofort-Kauf-Abhol-Barbezahl Option.


----------



## knuspi (8. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Super Idee. Biete Rad mit Sofort-Kauf-Abhol-Barbezahl Option.


 
Warum schickst du es nicht einfach an Canyon zurück? Hast doch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (8. Mai 2009)

genau genommen, 30 Tage.


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (8. Mai 2009)

Oder lass Dir von Canyon die Adresse eines wartenden geben, an den Du es gleich in deren Namen schicken kannst, da gibts ja offensichtlich genug!


----------



## knuspi (8. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> genau genommen, 30 Tage.


 
Na also, dann mach doch von dem Recht gebrauch 

Oder erhoffst du dir einen höheren Preis von einem ungeduldigen Forums-Mitglied?


----------



## thorsi (8. Mai 2009)

hi, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 zu kaufen und
wollte fragen ob die Wartezeit immernoch so lange ist? Angeblich "sofort lieferbar"?
(nebenbei, hat jemand das Realgewicht des al 9.0 in m oder l?)
danke

gruß thorsten


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Oder erhoffst du dir einen höheren Preis von einem ungeduldigen Forums-Mitglied?


 
Also das mit dem "höchstbietend" war ein Spaß!


----------



## Mfresh (8. Mai 2009)

Moinsen Jungs!
Ich hab am 30.04.09 mein FRX 9.0 bestellt aber habe keinen termin bekommen wie ihr alle trotz anruf! Vielleicht liegts daran das ich es selber abholen werde.
Hoffe mal das es schnell geht( EXpress bike) laut Anruf mitte Mai...

grüße mathew


----------



## Trooper_258 (8. Mai 2009)

Tja, ich reihe mich hier auch mal in die schier endlose Schlange ein.
FR Torque 7.0 am 05.05.09 bestellt. Liefertermin laut Canyon 25.05.09.
Bin aber zuversichtlich.


----------



## 65fahrenheit (8. Mai 2009)

Trooper_258 schrieb:


> Tja, ich reihe mich hier auch mal in die schier endlose Schlange ein.
> FR Torque 7.0 am 05.05.09 bestellt. Liefertermin laut Canyon 25.05.09.
> Bin aber zuversichtlich.




bei 20 tagen lieferzeit würde ich luftsprünge machen..


----------



## Trooper_258 (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich es am 25.05. bekomme werde ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Luftsprünge machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _sebastian (9. Mai 2009)

War heute meinen Nerve AM Rahmen bei Canyon abholen. LT ursprünglich KW 20. Laut Infoschreiben letzte Woche KW 23. Und jetzt kam er eben schon KW 19. 
Bin dann mal weg....


----------



## stardust1234 (10. Mai 2009)

AM bestellt vor 3 Wochen (kein Express Bike) heute abgeholt


----------



## Hanya (10. Mai 2009)

So dann werd ich mich hier auch mal einreihen

Nerve XC 8.0 sand blasted anodized black in L

Bestellung am 08.05.2009 voraussichtlicher Liefertermin 26.05.09.

Ist ein Expressbike und ich war selber dort.

Ich empfehle jedem das auch zu tun:

1. Mega Service (an dieser Stelle noch mal einen Mega Dank an M.P.) für die Super Beratung   

2. Kann man die Bikes mal Probefahren.

3. Der Cappucino is super 

So long 

Hanya


----------



## crazymondo (10. Mai 2009)

Was heißt eigentlich Express Bike genau?


----------



## Steppenwolf_74 (10. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, 2 1/2 Wochen wartezeit trotz selbstabholung kann man doch nicht als Express bezeichnen?!


----------



## Didi123 (10. Mai 2009)

crazymondo schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich Express Bike genau?



hier lesen: http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?WYSESSID=H02DqOU2yjFnbwZGAoA1eSyZy6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sudden (10. Mai 2009)

jemand interesse an einem nerve xc 6.0 in m traffic white?

krankheitsbedingt nur 2 wochen (5x) gefahren..ist also noch nichtmal eingefahren. Geliefert am 09.04.09
Kein sturz, keine Kratzer nix... 
Standort Düsseldorf


Würde es gerne abgeben, da Canyons teils nicht funktionierender Service mir nicht zuspricht...(manche scheinen ja Glück zu haben...da ich noch nie mit dem großen Glück gesegnet war trifft das natürlich auf mich nicht zu  )


----------



## Beckinio (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe kurz vor einem Kauf eines Neuen Bikes und hatte auch an Canyon gedacht. Mein Kumpel möchte auch eins kaufen. Es würde bei Ihm wohl ein Nerve AM8.0 werde. Er war gestern in Koblenz und teilte mir heute bei der Tour mit, das Canyon bis Ende August nicht mehr dieses Bike in L liefern kann und er sich wohl dich keines kauft. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? 
Ich werde mir dann wohl ein LaPierre kaufen....das ist mir zu lange.


----------



## Starkbier (10. Mai 2009)

der frühe vogel fängt den wurm 

konnte ja niemand ahnen, dass canyon so gepushed wird und alle erhältlichen rahmen jetzt schon vergriffen sind


----------



## K3N (11. Mai 2009)

Juhu!
mein Rad ist Kommissioniert worden!   - Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es noch bis zum Versand dauert. 

K3N


----------



## Quakeman (11. Mai 2009)

Habe heute meine Bestätigungsmail erhalten.

Nerve XC 7.0 anodized black in L
bestellt am 10.5 geplanter Liefertermin 25.5

ich hoffe es klappt, kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## jahmo (11. Mai 2009)

Quakeman schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Bestätigungsmail erhalten.
> 
> Nerve XC 7.0 anodized black in L
> bestellt am 10.5 geplanter Liefertermin 25.5
> ...



Yeah! Bei mir das gleiche! Hab am 8. bestellt und das XC 6.0 wieder storniert. Das hätte noch bis Ende Juli gedauert.

Jetzt hoff ich nur noch ganz stark, dass mir das Oberrohr nicht zu lang ist!


----------



## timothekid (11. Mai 2009)

kurz ne frage.
was muss man denn alles zusammenbauen wenns kommt?
also auch was ich für wrkzeug brauche.


----------



## jahmo (11. Mai 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> kurz ne frage.
> was muss man denn alles zusammenbauen wenns kommt?
> also auch was ich für wrkzeug brauche.



Also soweit ich weiß, brauchst du da gar kein Werkzeug. Ich schätze, bis auf die Räder wird da schon alles dran sein. Und sonst liefern sie noch so ein Schrauberteil mit.


----------



## knuspi (11. Mai 2009)

Du musst nur Lenker und Laufräder montieren. Ein Imbus ist dabei. Brauchst also kein weiteres Werkzeug.


----------



## jahmo (11. Mai 2009)

Hab auch mal ne Frage: hat von euch jemand ne Schrittlänge um die 88? Wenn ja, welche Torso- und Armlänge habt ihr denn? (Bei mir 63 und 66). Ich mach mir nämlich ziemliche Sorgen, dass ich auf meinem Nerve XC in L, wie auf ner Streckbank sitze. Vor allem, weil ich eigentlich echt gemütlich draufsitzen wollte.

Das PPS auf der Canyon website berücksichtigt leider nur die Schrittlänge. Der Rest ist, glaub ich, reine Scheingenauigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

Lenker und Pedale. Muss aber dringend dazu raten, alle Schrauben mitm Drehmo
nachzuziehen. Ich habe noch nie ein Bike von denen bekommen wo alles tip-top
war. Beim XC von nem Kumpel (im Laden abgeholt) hat das Lenkkopflager gut
2mm Spiel gehabt. Bremsattelschrauben waren mit etwa 5Nm(!!!) angezogen und
haben sich deshalb verstellt. Bei meinem FR 9.0 waren auch nicht alle Schrauben
richtig angezogen. Beim FRX hat alles gepasst soweit ich das fürs "Anschauen"
überhaupt nachgesehen habe.


----------



## timothekid (11. Mai 2009)

aso ja vielen dank. 
nm steht ja immer an den teilen dran oder?
dann is ja alles palettie
wenn ich denen mal glaube hab ichs nächste woche


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

kommt auf die Teile an. Am Lenker steht machmal was dran. Sollte so um die 10Nm sein.
Bremssattel so um die 16Nm. Kurbeln so etwa 14Nm (XT). Ritzelpaket 40Nm (wird gern
vergessen). Lenkkopflager leich handfest anziehen bis das Spiel weg ist. Die ganzen kleinen
Schrauben am Lenker auch nur sehr vorsichtig anziehen. Sattelschrauben sind oft 8Nm.

Das sind so grob die Werte, kann aber natürlich von Rad zu Rad abweichend sein.


----------



## Starkbier (11. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> kommt auf die Teile an. Am Lenker steht machmal was dran. Sollte so um die 10Nm sein.
> Bremssattel so um die 16Nm. Kurbeln so etwa 14Nm (XT). Ritzelpaket 40Nm (wird gern
> vergessen). Lenkkopflager leich handfest anziehen bis das Spiel weg ist. Die ganzen kleinen
> Schrauben am Lenker auch nur sehr vorsichtig anziehen. Sattelschrauben sind oft 8Nm.
> ...



liegt keine aufklärende anleitung bei?


----------



## Langley (11. Mai 2009)

jahmo schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ne Frage: hat von euch jemand ne Schrittlänge um die 88? Wenn ja, welche Torso- und Armlänge habt ihr denn? (Bei mir 63 und 66). Ich mach mir nämlich ziemliche Sorgen, dass ich auf meinem Nerve XC in L, wie auf ner Streckbank sitze. Vor allem, weil ich eigentlich echt gemütlich draufsitzen wollte.
> 
> Das PPS auf der Canyon website berücksichtigt leider nur die Schrittlänge. Der Rest ist, glaub ich, reine Scheingenauigkeit.



Mein Mann hat beim ES (ist auch nicht ganz anders als ein XC ) bei einer 89er Schrittlänge , Arm 65, Torso 68 auch L und das passt super, sitzt recht komfortabel. 

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

@Starkbier: nö, ich hab nix gesehen.


----------



## Starkbier (11. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @Starkbier: nö, ich hab nix gesehen.



auf der rechnung ist aber ein handbuch gelistet. aber kp was da drinsteht


----------



## knuspi (11. Mai 2009)

Es ist natürlich ein Handbuch dabei. Da stehen auch zu vielen Teilen die richtigen Drehmomente drin. Für andere Teile, wie z.B. der komplette Hinterbau, gabs hier mal einen Thread. Da findest du auch hierzu die nötigen Drehmomente.

Bei mir waren übrigens alle Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. Lediglich eine Schraube des Hinterbaus musste ich nach 250 km nachziehen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das von Anfang an schon so war.

Der Bremssattel braucht übrigens keine 16 Nm. Laut Anleitung langen bei Formula 9 Nm, bei Avid 5-7 NM (VR) und 9-10 NM (HR).


----------



## Starkbier (11. Mai 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich ein Handbuch dabei. Da stehen auch zu vielen Teilen die richtigen Drehmomente drin. Für andere Teile, wie z.B. der komplette Hinterbau, gabs hier mal einen Thread. Da findest du auch hierzu die nötigen Drehmomente.
> 
> Bei mir waren übrigens alle Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. Lediglich eine Schraube des Hinterbaus musste ich nach 250 km nachziehen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das von Anfang an schon so war.
> 
> Der Bremssattel braucht übrigens keine 16 Nm. Laut Anleitung langen bei Formula 9 Nm, bei Avid 5-7 NM (VR) und 9-10 NM (HR).



sind die Drehmos von den 08ern gleich wie die der 09ern`? weil der tread zu den dremos bezieht sich glaube ich auf ein 0er?`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (11. Mai 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> sind die Drehmos von den 08ern gleich wie die der 09ern`? weil der tread zu den dremos bezieht sich glaube ich auf ein 0er?`



Der bezieht sich auf soweit ich weiß auf ein 08er SE. Aber sooo viel anders werden die Drehmomente bei den 09ern schon nicht sein. Es kann sich natürlich auch gerne jemand die Mühe machen und die Drehmomente bei Canyon erfragen


----------



## Starkbier (11. Mai 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Der bezieht sich auf soweit ich weiß auf ein 08er SE. Aber sooo viel anders werden die Drehmomente bei den 09ern schon nicht sein. Es kann sich natürlich auch gerne jemand die Mühe machen und die Drehmomente bei Canyon erfragen



hm...da sollte man lieber die werte der 2010er erfragen, um sie dann auch rechtzeitig parat zu haben


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

@knuspi: wow, nur 5Nm fürn Bremssattel? Das ist krass wenig und hält meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Aber wenns das Handbuch so sagt... bitte.


----------



## knuspi (11. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @knuspi: wow, nur 5Nm fürn Bremssattel? Das ist krass wenig und hält meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Aber wenns das Handbuch so sagt... bitte.



Finde ich auch etwas sehr wenig. Habe meine Oros mit den angegebenen 9 NM angezogen. Das hält auf jeden Fall.


----------



## timothekid (11. Mai 2009)

was ist denn daran so schlimm wenn man sie etwas fester anzieht?
oder aab wie viel nm mehr ist es schlimm?


----------



## Freeman_1982 (11. Mai 2009)

naja... nach fest kommt los. Und bei Alu geht das ziemlich schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (11. Mai 2009)

Richtig  Man sollte sich schon in etwa an die Angaben halten.


----------



## K3N (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm,...
bein Rad is schon wieder kommissioniert worden... 
Vielleicht bekomm ich jetzt ja zwei. 

CYA K3N


----------



## Tian (13. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

will mal n bisschen auf die Tränendrüse drücken und mein Leid klagen...vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin von meinem Lux MR 8,0 war der 30. März 2009. Da die Rechnung falsch geschrieben wurde, verzögerte sich meine Einzahlung- diese wurde Mitte April definitiv getätigt. Dazwischen und vor allem danach immer wieder Anrufe bei der Hotline- immer wieder vertröstet worden bzg. Liefertermin. Das, obwohl das Bike auf der Internetseite als "Expressbike" angegeben ist!!! Letzte Woche ein langes Entschuldigungsmail vom Chef persönlich (Problem mit der Carbonrahmen Firma, welche nicht den Qualitätsansprüchen von Canyon entsprochen hat..bla, bla, bla) mit dem Versprechen, in der 20. Woche definitiv zu liefern. Gestern erneuter Anruf Hotline: Lieferung in der 21. Woche- wer es glaubt :-( 

Ich habe die Schnauze ziemlich voll von Canyon! Ich habe es wider besserem Wissen noch mal probiert bei ihnen. Mein letztes Bike (Nerve 7,0) haben sie mit defekter Gabel geliefert- war mega die Galama, bis ich die Kohle für das Wiedereinbauen der neuen Gabel erhalten habe...

FAZIT: Canyon hat gute Räder, wenn sie mal laufen, dann recht zuverlässig. Bzgl. Service und Versandzeiten ist Canyon allerdings immer noch weit vom Optimum entfernt. Ich werde mein nächstes Bike definitiv nicht mehr bei Canyon bestellen- mir reichts wirklich!!!

Herzliche Grüsse

der Tian


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (13. Mai 2009)

Der Liefertermin 11.05 ist nicht eingehalten worden und die angegebene KW 20 wird nach meinem Gefühl allgemein auch nicht Liefertermin sein.

Ich warte jetzt schon über 3 Wochen auf ein Expressbike (das laut. Telefondurchsage bereits vormontiert und sofort ab Lager lieferbar sei), Hut ab Canyon. Am Telefon ist sowieso kein durchkommen.


----------



## Starkbier (13. Mai 2009)

einige leute im callcenter vom großen C hätten sicher eine große Karriere als Politiker vor sich, bei so vielen Lügen und leeren Versprechungen, die sie verzapfen


----------



## minne71 (14. Mai 2009)

heute sollte laut Aussage meine AM8.0 geliefert werden. Hab aber weder ne Kommisionierungsmail noch ne Versandmail bekommen. Mach das auch nicht mehr lange mit. Die haben schon fast 2 Monate mein Geld, und haben es nicht nötig sich um Ihre kunden zu kümmern...


----------



## pressair (14. Mai 2009)

pressair schrieb:


> Also, so sieht`s aus...
> 
> Nerve Am 8.0 Größe M am 05.04 bestellt...laut Homepage Lieferzeit 3- 4 Wochen.
> _(War für mich übrigens mit ausschlaggebend für die Bestellung)_
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++
Update II
Per E-mail war angekündigt das das Rad in dieser Woche fertig sein soll...am Telefon lehnte man sich noch etwas weiter aus dem Fenster, nämlich das Heute der lang ersehnte Tag sein soll.
Noch nichts gehört von denen...von wegen kommissioniert...oder sowas.

GARNIX!!!

So- und jetzt soll ich da wieder anrufen und mich anlügen lassen, oder wie?

+++++++++++++++++++

Update III

Wie geil, angerufen...nach dem wir dann geklärt haben welche Kalenderwoche wir grad haben, nämlich die in der das Rad fertig sein sollte, ging es wieder mit dem Satz 
der Sätze weiter:

"In den nächsten Tagen auf jeden Fall fertig!"

Haha....

Habe jetzt auf eine mail mit einem "definitiven" Datum bestanden.

Man kommt sich sowas von belogen vor wenn man da anruft...krass!


----------



## minne71 (14. Mai 2009)

Auch Update ;-)
habe soeben nochmal mit Canyon telefoniert. Die verwechseln den Liefertermin mit dem Montageterin...naja, sowas kann halt mal passieren ;-). Wollte mein Bike dann stornieren, weil ich es satt bin, mich immer länger hinhalten zu lassen. Die sehr nette Dame hat mir dann versprochen, dass sie mich zurückruft um mir den genauen Liefertermin zu sagen. Das kennen wir ja, nur neu ist, dass sie ca. 2 minuten später zurückgerufen hat und mir mitgeteilt hat, dass mein Rad spätestens Ende nächster Woche bei mir ist. Habe das Angebot zum letzten Mal angenommen. Wenn es Freitag nicht da ist, werde ich es definitv stornieren...bin mal gespannt


----------



## K3N (14. Mai 2009)

Und es wird doch noch!
Mein Rad (Nerve AM 8.0) wurde an DHL übergeben!
Und die können sogar was mit der TrackingId was anfangen!

K3N


----------



## Freeman_1982 (14. Mai 2009)

für alle, die schnell und günstig an ein FRX in Größe M kommen wollen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186259/cat/42/date/1228674562


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MZ-DJ-III (14. Mai 2009)

Hab heut nach 30min auch jemand ans telefon bekommen. obwohl mein liefertermin der 11.05 sein sollte, ist es eigentlich der 14.05 gewesen lt. eines canyon mitarbeiters, aber die hätten komischerweise bei allen deren bikes heut versendet werden sollten einen systemfehler. nun gut, dann liefert ihr halt morgen ?!

hm...nee ich muss ihnen leider sagen das es noch 1-2 wochen dauern wird.

Hallo? dann würde ich 6 Wochen auf ein EXPRESSbike warten

ich glaub dass die die kunden da ganzschön verarschen...mal sehen wie lang es noch dauert


----------



## bone peeler (14. Mai 2009)

Bei mir war laut Bestellbestätigung auch heut Liefertermin... ich hab aber umsonst den ganzen Tag am Fenster gesessen und nach dem quietschgelben DHL-Transporter ausschau gehalten...


----------



## pressair (14. Mai 2009)

pressair schrieb:


> +++++++++++++++++++++
> Update II
> Per E-mail war angekündigt das das Rad in dieser Woche fertig sein soll...am Telefon lehnte man sich noch etwas weiter aus dem Fenster, nämlich das Heute der lang ersehnte Tag sein soll.
> Noch nichts gehört von denen...von wegen kommissioniert...oder sowas.
> ...



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Update IIII

Die für heute versprochene E-mail mit der definitiven Terminzusage ist...wenn wunderts?- Richtig!- Nix ist gekommen!

Morgen werde ich wieder schön Trotteldoof da anrufen und auf eine Aussage bestehen-

Meine Güte sind wir naiv...........


----------



## Chriese (15. Mai 2009)

So, die 20 KW ist bald um. Gibt es denn schon jemanden bei dem sein neuer Liefertemin gestimmt hat???


----------



## dortmund biker (15. Mai 2009)

ich habe am 6.5. meine komissionierungsmail erhalten, nach der das rad innerhalb von vier werktagen verschickt würde. noch ist nichts geschehen. ist es normal, dass die auch bei diesen angaben nicht ganz zuverlässig sind?


----------



## Starkbier (15. Mai 2009)

Chriese schrieb:


> So, die 20 KW ist bald um. Gibt es denn schon jemanden bei dem sein neuer Liefertemin gestimmt hat???



XC. 7.0 in pure orange gestern angekommen anstatt dem 18.5


----------



## wet (15. Mai 2009)

hi,
hatte gerade auch jemanden von C am Telefon. Er hat mir versichert, dass mein Bike sicherlich am 21.05. eintreffen wird! Da da Feiertag ist hat er sich auf 22.05. korrigiert. Ich meinte, dass er ruhig ehrlich zu mir sein kann und mit dem wahren Termin rausrücken kann. Würde damit schon fertig aber mit dem andauernden Hinhalten nicht! Er meinte, ich könne beruhigt sein die Lieferterminen werden alle um +- 1 Tag eingehalten!

Ein Abholen ist nur unter sehr schwer möglich meinte der freundliche Mann da alle Räder in einem Außenlager sind uns sowieso erst von dort versendet werden müssen.

Dann bis zum 22.05. wenn endlich mein Bike eintrifft.
Ich kann mich ja 100% drauf verlassen!!!


----------



## bone peeler (15. Mai 2009)

+/- 1 Tag? Dann hätte ich es heut schon. Habe aber weder Kommisionierungsmail noch irgend etwas anderes bekommen... tappe also ganz schön im Dunkeln...

Btw: Gibts ´ne Bestätigungsmail für die Finanzierung?


----------



## Hanya (15. Mai 2009)

Jaein, es gibt eine Mail über den Zahlungseingang was dem entspricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (15. Mai 2009)

Ok.... na immerhin etwas. Aber auch das fehlt bei mir noch.


----------



## Yoshi (15. Mai 2009)

So, dann geselle ich mich mal dazu. 

Grand Canyon 6.0 in sand-anodized black, bestellt am 11.Mai, geplanter Liefertermin 21. Juli. Zum Glück geht das per Nachnahme...


----------



## BenyRyder (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mein Torque Es 9.0 Ltd  am 19.01.09 bekommen sollen hab am 06.12.08 in Koblenz bestellt !! Mir wurde jetzt schon bestimmt 5 mal der Liefertermin verschoben !! Bei der freundlichen Mail von `Mister Canyon` `hieß es es geht in KW 20 zu DHL !! KW ist jetzt rum und ich hab jetzt mal schon wieder nichts von Canyon gehört !! Mein Geld ist jetzt seit 2 Monaten bei Canyon !!! Werde wohl auch stonieren


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

Haha... des Spiel hab ich schon am 06.02.2009 beendet. Meins sollte am 12.01.2009 kommen. Ich werde mir lieber nen Demo Rahmen besorgen und nen gescheites DH Bike zusammen zimmern. Habe das FRX (nicht das LDT) hier gehabt und es taugt mir nicht. Geht morgen mit DHL zurück. Außer Langley gibts hier im Forum wohl niemanden, der das FRX LDT fährt. Und Langley hats auch nur mit verhältnismäßig geringer Verzögerung bekommen weil Optitune abbestellt wurde. Also viel Geduld... für mich gibts dieses Jahr somit weder ein FRX noch ein FRX LDT.

Edit: Herr Brückner (Canyon_Verkauf) hat mir beim FR sehr geholfen. Beim Rücksendeschein fürs FRX ging alles extrem schnell, wie man es normalerweise erwarten würde. Mail... 2Tage später war der Schein da. Respekt.


----------



## siemo (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin jetzt auch mit dabei , bestellt am 05.05.09 und angeblicher Termin zur Lieferung ist der 16.06.09 .

Ein Nerve XC 7.0 Rahmengrösse L  in traffic with.


Musst es 30min in der Warteschleife aushalten und dann durfte ich endlich bestellen. Ich hoffe mal das alles klar geht.

Und auf rat vom netten Canyon Mitarbeiter per Nachnahme bestellt.


----------



## Gdeath (15. Mai 2009)

Yoshi schrieb:


> So, dann geselle ich mich mal dazu.
> 
> Grand Canyon 6.0 in sand-anodized black, bestellt am 11.Mai, geplanter Liefertermin 21. Juli. Zum Glück geht das per Nachnahme...



Hi, ich hab das gleiche Mitte April vor Ort persönlich bestellt. Meins soll auch am 21. Juli fertig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschery (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Bike (Nerve AM 9.0 black - Expressbike) am 22. April bestellt. Anschließend wurde der Termin per e-mail auf KW 20 verschoben. 

Heute dann endlich der Anruf von Canyon, Hura!  Habe mich schon gefreut das Bike am Samstag abholen zu können. Der nette Herr am Telefon hat mir dann allerdings bestätigt, das es am Dienstag bereit zum abholen ist. Da ich am Dienstag allerdings keine Zeit habe, werde ich es nun am Mittwoch abholen. Und dann....Feiertag+Brückentag=schönes langes Wochenende 


Grüße.....


----------



## lukrab (15. Mai 2009)

Liefertermin 20. KW und immer noch nichts .

mfg lukrab


----------



## hellraiser81 (15. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Mein Liefertermin für ein Yellowstone wäre auch der 14.05. gewesen und jeder Anruf bei der Hotline brachte nur die Aussage das ich zurück gerufen werde mit dem genauen Liefertermin, was natürlich NICHT passiert ist.

Habe nun storniert und werde mich anderweitig umsehen und im Fachhandel ein verfügbares kaufen, auch wenn ich drauflege dieser "Service" ist es mir nicht wert.

MFG


----------



## lukrab (15. Mai 2009)

Ich überlege mir grade vom Nerve AM 6.0 auf das Torque FR 7.0 umzusteigen. Was sind es so die unterschiede. Kann man mit dem Torque auch normal fahren?

mfg lukrab


----------



## Freeman_1982 (15. Mai 2009)

wenn du statt des AM 6.0 auf ein Torque *ES* umsteigst... JA. Das geht sau gut bergauf. Nen FR ist dann eher nicht mehr so geeignet, wobei ich meins auch die selben Anstiege hochfahre wie damals mein Nerve. Halt ein Ritzel leichter, aber es geht.


----------



## soeckel (16. Mai 2009)

Servus zusammen,
ich lasse mich nun auch, hoffentlich nur für kurze Zeit, hier im Wartezimmer nieder. Am 27. Mai soll angeblich, laut Bestätigungsmail, mein Expressbike, Torque FR 8 in L kommen. Wären dann genau 14 Tage wie versprochen.
Also schaumer mal...


----------



## Master80 (16. Mai 2009)

Hi @ all

dann will ich mich da auch mal anschließen! Mein (bald ) Torque ES 9.0 Gr. L soll am 26 Mai kommen! Bin gespannt! Auch als Express bike bestellt.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (16. Mai 2009)

mal wieder ein günstiges Angebot: FR9.0 in Größe L

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186526/cat/42/date/1228674562

Wieso kommt das jetzt, wo ich meins schon habe? Übrings geil "getuned" mit DHX AIR und Pedalen.


----------



## Shimmy (16. Mai 2009)

Hi

Also ich möchte mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.

Canyon Nerve Xc 7.0 M schwarz , bestellt Mitte April als Expressbike.
Danach Liefertermin Mitte Juli, da Expressbike anscheinend schon weg.
Vom Geschäftsführer die allgemeine Email erhalten, mit Liefertermin 20. KW
Vorgestern Schreiben, Liefertermin 14.05.  welch Überraschung.
Sollte noch Email mit Trackingnummer bekommen.
Heute, wieder Überraschung , Bike angekommen , ohne Email !!
Schon zusammengebaut, das Bike ist ein Traum.
Leider aber schon Kratzer an der Kettenstrebe ( na ja vernachlässigbar )

Das Wetter lässt aber kein Fahren zu, 10°C und Regen !!
Morgen ist aber bis zu 25°C hier im Süden angesagt. Dann werde ich das Bike ausgiebig testen .....Freu !!

Hier nochmals vielen Dank an Herrn Brücker mit dem man ständig in Kontakt treten konnte, Rede und Antwort stand und stets hilfsbereit !!

Gruß

Shimmy


----------



## DoubleDee (16. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Wieso kommt das jetzt, wo ich meins schon habe?



Sorry, hätt ich das gewusst, dann hätt ich mich schon früher Verletzt und es hier reingestellt 

Spass bei Seite, gebe es echt ungern her, weil es ein super Rad ist, das richtig Spaß macht...aber naja Gesundheit geht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alextetz (16. Mai 2009)

so, gehöre nun auch zu den glücklichen, die sich hier abmelden können...

der "leidensweg" zu meinem Nerve XC 9.0 M in grau ("Expressbike"):

12.4.  bestellt
einige tage später die bestellbestätigung erhalten
22.4.  vorauskasse bedient
zwischendurch nette mails mit herrn brückner 
auch zwischendurch: für besseren selbstschutz die sache erfolgreich verdrängt
vorgestern komissionierungsmail
heute gegen 10 uhr völlig überrascht den großen karton übernommen

von versandmail keine spur, aber was solls...

farbe ist nur noch geil und es glitzert wohin das auge schaut

morgen gehts dann in den wald




also - weitermachen!!


----------



## George_M (16. Mai 2009)

Das jetzt von Ebay hierher "übergeschwapte" Torque FR9.0 hat weder Rechnung dabei, noch sonst was, alles sehr dubios  Ein Bekannter kam an das Fahrrad dran^^

So viel zum Thema "aufgrund einer Verletzung"


----------



## Hanya (16. Mai 2009)

@alextetz dann mal gtz! ! !
Hoffe das ich mich hier auch bald nicht mehr rumtreiben werde...


----------



## Steubi (16. Mai 2009)

So, nach guten 5 Monaten melde ich mich ab!
Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 ist eine Woche frueher geliefert wurden als angekuendigt.
Ich persoenlich kann Canyon nur danken, bin voll zufrieden mit Rad, Service, Betreuung!
An alle die noch verzweifelt warten kann ich nur sagen: So schlimm es auch es ist, es lohnt sich auf das Canyon zu warten, Cube, Ghost oder aehnliches sind nur Verzweiflungstaten die sich nicht lohnen!
Gruesse,
Steubi


----------



## Sharky172 (16. Mai 2009)

So hier mal meine Daten:

Canyon AM 7.0 Weiß/L

Bestellt am 4.April 2009 in Koblenz
1ter Liefertermin 11.Mai 2009
2ter Liefertermin laut mail KW22

Heute um 22:08Uhr eine mail von Canyon bekommen, das Bike geht in den nächsten 4 Tagen zu DHL ... na da scheien ja noch welche zu arbeiten ... hoffentlich kommt es vor dem Feiertag 

Das wäre dann eine Woche früher/oder später als die mir genannten Liefertermine, wenn es dabei bleibt, kann ich damit leben.

Gibt es eigentlich die Teleskopstütze von Crank-Brothers jetzt?
Laut Bike 05/2009 sollte es diese für 100 Aufpreis geben, habe da aber nur verwirrende Aussagen von Canyon bekommen.

grüße aus WÜ


----------



## lukrab (17. Mai 2009)

Langsam lass ich mich nicht mehr hinhalten. Es wurde schon x-mal der Liefertermin geändert und jetzt stand in der Mail 20. KW und die ist jetzt vorbei. Zumindest was die Arbeitszeit und den Versand angeht .

mit keinen freundlichen Grüßen lukrab


----------



## matziie (17. Mai 2009)

Würd mir ja auch gern eins bestelln aber es ist ja leider nichts mehr da. Hallo ich mein wenn ich 2008 schon so eine mega Anfrage hab, dann lass ich 2009 doch paar mehr Rahmen anfertigen..


----------



## jaamaa (18. Mai 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Langsam lass ich mich nicht mehr hinhalten. Es wurde schon x-mal der Liefertermin geändert und jetzt stand in der Mail 20. KW und die ist jetzt vorbei. Zumindest was die Arbeitszeit und den Versand angeht .
> 
> mit keinen freundlichen Grüßen lukrab



*Was soll denn das?*

Ich denke Canyon hat vor zwei Wochen mit dem Aufsetzen eines neuen Produktionsplan alle Lieferschwierigkeiten beseitigt. Es sollte doch jetzt alles so toll werden, oder nicht?
Im November bestellt und bis jetzt noch nicht ausgeliefert! Aber immer schön die ganzen Expressbikes verkaufen. Bitter,bitter!

Das wäre doch mal wieder ein Fall für den Herrn Brückner .


----------



## isnogud77 (18. Mai 2009)

Sharky172 schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Daten:
> 
> Canyon AM 7.0 Weiß/L
> 
> ...



Das hier ist ein schoenes Beispiel das bei Canyon der Spruch "first come, first serve" nicht ganz zutreffend ist.
Ich hab mein AM 7.0 Weiss in M am 17.1. bestellt und  eben meine Komissionierungsmail erhalten. Glaube kaum dass die Rahmengroesse dafuer verantwortlich ist. 
Aber jetzt will ich mich mal einfach nicht weiter beschweren und hoffe auch dass mein Bike bis Mittwoch abholbereit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Mai 2009)

Ich blicks nimmer:
- 28.04.09 XC7 orange in S bestellt
- LT für 07.09.09 erhalten
- Storniert
- Storno-Bestätigung erhalten
- heute Kommisionierung bestätigt.
Schade dass ich storniert habe....
Bin mal gespannt wie das Tohuwabohu weitergeht.


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (18. Mai 2009)

Heute nach 4 Wochen hab ich die Komissionierungsmail für mein Expressbike bekommen, mal sehen wie lange es jetzt noch dauert


----------



## Hanya (18. Mai 2009)

So update:

Heute morgen wurde die Kommisionierung bestätigt. Vileicht hab ich ja glück vor dem WE...

Ich glaubs mal nicht und muß am Freitag eh arbeiten...


----------



## buerer (18. Mai 2009)

So, werd mich nun auch von hier verabschieden können.
Nerve XC 8.0 Gr. S black anod/silver decals bestellt am 06.05. . 1. vorraussichtl. Liefertermin 22.06. ! Eine Woche später wurde das Bike auf der Homepage als Expressbike angeboten. Nach einem Anruf bei Canyon in der vergangenen Woche bekomme ich nun eines der Expressbikes.
Heute Kommissonierung bestätigt bekommen. Da ich das Rad in Koblenz abhole und das WE leider durcharbeiten muß. Werd ich es wohl nicht vor Mitte nächster Woche abholen können. Bin aber total Begeistert, dass es nun doch so schnell ging, immerhin könnte ich das Rad fast einen Monat vor dem geplanten Termin abholen. Und kann es gar nicht erwarten das Rad abzuholen um meine ersten Touren durch den Schwarzwald zu fahren.


----------



## TouanRebut (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen...

*30.04.2009* Canyon GC 6.0 weiß M bestellt
  05.05.2009 Bestellbestätigung geht ein 
  gepl. Lieferdatum *17. August 2009*
  Dann schweres hin und her Storno-nicht Storno. Canyon oder Cube
  Plötzlich und unerwartet erreicht mich heute am
*18.05.2009* die Kommissionierungsmail Lieferung binnen 4 Tagen.

  ISTS JETZT EIN EXPRESSBIKE ?????


----------



## vitello (18. Mai 2009)

Ich nehm mal wieder Platz hier ....Lux MR 9.0 M in weiß ...Liefertermin KW28 ...bin gespannt und freudig erregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minne71 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich meld mich hier mal ab. Hab eben meine versandbestätigung für mein AM 8.= erhalten. Bestellt habe ich es Anfang März. Viel Glück den Anderen..


----------



## chrock (18. Mai 2009)

TouanRebut schrieb:


> Ich kann mein Glück kaum fassen...
> 
> *30.04.2009* Canyon GC 6.0 weiß M bestellt
> 05.05.2009 Bestellbestätigung geht ein
> ...




da bin ich ja mal gespannt. habe exakt das gleiche bike mit exakt dem gleichen auslieferungstermin bestellt bzw. erhalten.
wäre ja zu geil, wenns schneller gehen würde...


----------



## thomask (18. Mai 2009)

Wie isn das eigentlich? Erhalte ich die Rechnung erst dann wenn der Liefertermin definitiv feststeht? Oder kann es sein dass ich trotz bezahlter Rechnung noch ein paar Wochen warten muss?


----------



## Yoshi (18. Mai 2009)

ich wills auch.... aber in schwarz und möglichst fix, bitte


----------



## crazymondo (18. Mai 2009)

So,

jetzt bin ich auch Gast im Wartezimmer...klingt aber halb so schlimm, da Expressbike.
Torque ES 8.0, weiß, Gr. L, bestellt 18.05., Liefertermin 05.06.

Kanns kaum erwarten.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## 65fahrenheit (18. Mai 2009)

Hab mein Nerve AM 8 (L) in weiss am *05.05.09* bestellt und der Liefertermin sollte erst der *10.08.09*  sein.

Heute kam dann eine Mail dass es in den nächsten *4 Tagen verschickt* werde soll!!! 

Wäre super wenns klappt!!!


----------



## timothekid (18. Mai 2009)

joah...kommissioniert isses
ich sag schonmal tschüss^^
und danke an herrn brückner!


----------



## dortmund biker (18. Mai 2009)

sag lieber nicht tschüss, mein bike ist auch schon seit  2 wochen kommissioniert.


----------



## Gdeath (18. Mai 2009)

Meins ist auch in 4 Tagen am Start! Termin war ja eigentlich der 21. Juli. Naja, ich beschwere mich nicht ;-)


----------



## lukrab (18. Mai 2009)

Hab schon mit Kumpels ausgemacht, dass ich in den Pfingstferien sicher mein Mountainbike hab und fahren kann. Super ich glaube das klappt nicht. Also davor hab ich mich jetzt irgendwie dran gewöhnt, aber nachdem jetzt diese "offizielle" Email an alle kam, mit den neuen Lieferterminen habe ich neue Hoffnung geschöpft . Bald kann ich mir auch das 2010er Modell holen. Irgendwie finde ich auch, dass man dafür langsam eine Ermäßigung bekommen könnte.

mfg rayman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin70 (18. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich kann mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden - mein Nerve XC 7.0 in pure orange (bestellt am 1. Dezember) ist geliefert worden. Aufgrund des miesen Wetters heute hatte ich noch keine Möglichkeit das neue Bike zu fahren, aber ausschauen tut's zumindest wunderschön...!

Liab'n Gruß,

  -Martin


----------



## Freeman_1982 (19. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder eins zu verkaufen... FRX LTD Größe M

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/187150


----------



## fbeuleke (19. Mai 2009)

habe Montag morgen die mail erhalten das mein Bike kommissioniert wurde

Grand Canyon 7.0
schwarz

hoffentlich kommt es noch diese Woche - die Vorfreude steigt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K3N (19. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so ich bin raus, hab mein AM 8.0 (Schwarz) nun erhalten.
Ist der Hammer .

CYA


----------



## elch01 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub es nicht da wird ein Testcenter vom Canyon Vertriebspartner für die NL eröffnet und Canyon zaubert dafür 40 Räder aus dem Hut.
Und hier warten sich einige Löcher in der Bauch 
Eröffnung Ende Mai
Frage mich wie sie dann den potenziellen Kunden bei eine müglichen Bestellung nach der Probefahrt erklären wollen, das die Räder so gar nicht mehr lieferbar sind. Ich verstehs nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 57670 (20. Mai 2009)

Ich meld mich mal an.
xc 5 bestellt vor 2 wochen, bis jetzt gar keine Nachricht oder Bestätigung!


----------



## thomask (20. Mai 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> Ich meld mich mal an.
> xc 5 bestellt vor 2 wochen, bis jetzt gar keine Nachricht oder Bestätigung!



Telefonisch bestellt? Wenn nein - würde ich machen. Auch wenn du ein paar Minuten wartest. Auf Mails habe ich auch immer ewig gewartet. telefonisch gings immer flott.


----------



## thomask (20. Mai 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Wie isn das eigentlich? Erhalte ich die Rechnung erst dann wenn der Liefertermin definitiv feststeht? Oder kann es sein dass ich trotz bezahlter Rechnung noch ein paar Wochen warten muss?



Keiner ne Antwort?


----------



## Langley (20. Mai 2009)

Bei Usern hier im Forum ist es schon vorgekommen das sie trotz überwiesenen Geldes noch zwei Monate auf das Bike gewartet haben.

Stell doch auf NN um, das ist doch für alle am einfachsten.

Take care

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (20. Mai 2009)

Ne, habs online bestellt, aber ich ruf nochmal an, machs aber auch per NN, da ich falls es nicht rechzteitig (brauchs bis kw 29) kommt, gschwind ne notlösung kaufen kann.


----------



## Sharky172 (20. Mai 2009)

super, jetzt ist es unterwegs ... und es klappt nicht!

Denn bei DHL, bin ich als *Empfänger unbekannt*, 
Hallo, habe schon zig Packete bekommen und jetzt das!!!
Wenn ich Pech habe, geht es an Canyon zurück! und dann im 2ten anlauf zu mir ... Einfamilienhaus in einer Sackgasse scheint recht schwierig zu sein, das zu finden!!
Schon mit DHL und Canyon telefoniert, bekam auch binnen 5min einen Rückruf (Canyon) aber momentan liegt alles bei DHL!!


----------



## Schine (20. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal raus..... 
mein AM 7 , weiss in Large ist in Händen der Dhl-Angestellten.
Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben....
Ich hoffe nur dass die nach Österreich ebenso schnell liefern wie man das von kleinen Bestellungen/Päckchen, aus Deutschland, gewohnt ist.

Baba, und viel "Glück" euch allen.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2009)

So, warte immer noch auf mein FRX LTD. Bestellt hab ich am 16.3. und alle Ärgernisse dazwischen weggelassen war mein neuer Termin gestern - natürlich keine Mail bekommen. Heute ruf ich an. Jetzt werde ich Freitag mit Glück zurückgerufen, aber das Rad ist wie mir gesagt wurde auf jeden Fall noch nicht abgeschickt. Über 2 Monate fast ausschließlich geiles Wetter und die Kiste kommt einfach nicht.  Es reicht echt langsam ...


----------



## Juras (20. Mai 2009)

Hi

Am 27.4.2009 Nerve AM7 m in BA bestellt

Geplanter Termin 10.August
Revidierter Termin per GF-Mail 31KW
Fertigstellung binnen 4Tage am 18.5.2009 per Mail angedroht 
Anruf am 20.5.2009 und Abholbarkeit ab 22.5.2009 mitgeteilt!

Wenn alles gutgeht bin ich auch bald raus aus dem Warteraum


----------



## ItalkitBomber (20. Mai 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, warte immer noch auf mein FRX LTD. Bestellt hab ich am 16.3. und alle Ärgernisse dazwischen weggelassen war mein neuer Termin gestern - natürlich keine Mail bekommen. Heute ruf ich an. Jetzt werde ich Freitag mit Glück zurückgerufen, aber das Rad ist wie mir gesagt wurde auf jeden Fall noch nicht abgeschickt. Über 2 Monate fast ausschließlich geiles Wetter und die Kiste kommt einfach nicht.  Es reicht echt langsam ...




Ich habe es eine woche nach dir bestellt (frx ltd) und bei mir soll es auch diese woche kommen. Werde jetzt gleich mal hinfahren und nachfragen und eventuell etwas ausrasten habe nämlich die schnautze gestrichen voll.....

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> kommt auf die Teile an. Am Lenker steht machmal was dran. Sollte so um die 10Nm sein.
> Bremssattel so um die 16Nm. Kurbeln so etwa 14Nm (XT). *Ritzelpaket 40Nm (wird gern
> vergessen)*. Lenkkopflager leich handfest anziehen bis das Spiel weg ist. Die ganzen kleinen
> Schrauben am Lenker auch nur sehr vorsichtig anziehen. Sattelschrauben sind oft 8Nm.
> ...



Ich hasse es Recht zu behalten. Habe aus Faulheit bei meinem FR
das Ritzelpaket nach dem Kauf nicht kontrolliert. Jetzt hatte ich sonn
seltsames Knack-Geräusch wenn ich voll in die Pedale getreten habe.
Nach eingehender Untersuchung musste ich wieder einmal feststellen,
dass das Ritzelpaket nur Handfest angezogen war und daher die
Geräusche kamen. Das Schlimme: Die kleinen Ritzel haben sich in die
Nabe eingearbeitet und ein Abziehen des "großen" Ritzelpaketes ist jetzt
nicht mehr ohne Feilen an der Nabe möglich. Herzlichen Dank an Canyon!
Das Schlimmste ist: wie ihr oben lesen könnt wusste ich das Canyon das
gern vergisst.


----------



## Mfresh (20. Mai 2009)

Soo hab heute mein lang ersehnten Anruf erhalten das ich mein FRX 9.0 am Freitag abholen kann freu mich scnon wie ein kleines Kind drauf )))
hatte es am 30.04. bgestellt: also am freitag 23Tage statt der eigentlichen 8 Tagen "Express bike" aber wie man in dieem Thread ja deutlich sehen kann sollte ich mich damit sehr Glücklich schätzen
Hab allerding auch jdede Woche einmal angerufen und vorgestern als ich gehört habe das es noch länger dauern soll n kleinen raster am telefon gahabt- ob das dass Mittel zum erfolg bei canyon ist?! 
allen anderen noch viel glück!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (20. Mai 2009)

Welche Größe ist dein FRX?


----------



## Christian27 (21. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es Recht zu behalten. Habe aus Faulheit bei meinem FR
> das Ritzelpaket nach dem Kauf nicht kontrolliert. Jetzt hatte ich sonn
> seltsames Knack-Geräusch wenn ich voll in die Pedale getreten habe.
> Nach eingehender Untersuchung musste ich wieder einmal feststellen,
> ...



Ich persönlich finde es eine Frechheit wenn die Leute bei Canyon es noch nichtmals für nötig haben die Sachen mit ordentlicher Sorgfalt zu montieren bzw . festzuziehen. Immerhin hinterlassen dort viele ein kleines Vermögen . Gut das die Schaltung mal neu eingestellt werden muss nachdem Transport kann ja mal passieren. Aber was man hier sonst noch so hört. Scheint so als hätten die Monteure im Lager nicht so richtig Lust auf ihren Job. Stell mir nurmal gerade  vor ich müsste auch bei nem frisch gelieferten Auto nochmal überall mit dem Schraubenschlüssel nachziehen.


----------



## Mfresh (21. Mai 2009)

@ Freeman 1982: mein FRX hab ich bei einer Körpergrösse von 184cm in M bestellt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

Berichte mal, wie du es so findest. Mich hats nicht umgehauen und habs zurück gesendet.


----------



## Mfresh (21. Mai 2009)

WIE!?!?!?! nicht umgehauen??
fandest du zu viel Federweg oder wie??


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Mai 2009)

Ich melde mich dann mal mit einem "Hallo" im Wartezimmer.

Gestern Abend habe ich ein Grand Canyon Al 6.0 in Größe Large und traffic white bestellt. Lieferzeit ungewiss. Die Lieferung von Grand Canyons in Large scheint im moment recht schwierig 

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

Moin, also es ist schon ein super Geschoss. Mir sind ein paar Dinge
sauer aufgestoßen, die man natürlich auch selber korrigieren könnte:

- Habe Optitune machen lassen... getuned wurde nur die Gabel,
  was dann überhaupt nicht mehr zum Heck gepasst hat. Was soll das?
- Schaltung ist ne Zumutung und kein Vergleich zur SRAM. Sowas 
  gehört nicht an so ein Bike.
- Kettenführung war nicht schleiffrei zu bekommen. Übelst nervend, hier
  hätte eine HS Kurbel super Dienste getan.
- Totem ist dick, aber der Unterschied zur Fox36 ist nicht so riesig.
- von der tollen "giftgrünen" Optik bleibt in Realität nur der hässliche
  Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen. Der Rest sieht eher grau aus.
  (nehmt mich auseinander... aber das Rahmen Kit ist 10mal geiler lackiert)
- noch ne Kleinigkeit: Züge und Schläuche hingen am Hinterbau ins "Freie"
- Achso, bevor ich es vergesse: Auch am FRX muss man die Ausfallenden
  nacharbeiten... Das ist ja wohl nen Witz, oder?

Was ich sehr toll fand:
- 1.5 Steuerrohr
- extrem stabiler Hinterbau und Dämpferumlenkhebel


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Mai 2009)

ich bin 175 und hab auch Größe M, passt mir eig perfekt 

das einzige was ich bemägel is, das die Kettenfürhung schleift - sonst find ich es einfach nur geil  was aber wirklich kein Weltuntergang ist

und ja die Saint stellt mich auch net 100% zufrieden 

@Freeman: mit dem Grün is geschmackssache, ich finds geil und die Rahmen farbe ist nicht grau sondern Matt schwarz - ja die Bemsdeckel sind grau 

Totem is der  Haaaaaaaaammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

Peace Nachbar... 

ich finde, dass das Grün der Anbauteile eher nach einem verhunzten Grau aussieht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Mai 2009)

ja die Bremsen wie ich schon sagte


----------



## Mfresh (21. Mai 2009)

- im internet steht doch auch das sich das Optitune nur auf die Totem bezieht
- was meinst du mit Ausfallenden nacharbeiten? Gewinde von der Schaltung und vom Maxle-System nachschneiden?!


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

ich weiß das das im Internet steht, Sinn macht es deswegen aber immer noch nicht. Nacharbeiten bezieht sich auf nicht richtig passenden Deemax Naben - Rahmen. Siehe Torque Fred.


----------



## timothekid (21. Mai 2009)

ich hab am telefon extra gesagt das ich auch beim dämpfer ne weichere feder haben will. 
ob die das jetz gemacht haben?? hoffe doch mal...sons muss ich 
einen monat auf die richtige feder warten weil ich im momment kein geld hab.


----------



## lukrab (21. Mai 2009)

Hab am Dienstag mal angerufen nachdem mein Fahrrad nicht gekommen ist (Liefertermin: 20. KW), und nochmal Stress gemacht, daraufhin haben sie wieder gesagt sie rufen am Mittwoch nochmal an. Rate mal was passiert ist...genau, nichts . Natürlich hat keiner zurückgerufen.

Gut zumindest werd ich morgen nochmal anrufen. Wenn mein Fahrrad dann nicht innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen geschickt werden kann, werde ich mal das Torque FR 7.0 probieren, da es bei Expressbikes steht. Wenn das auch nicht klappt, dann will ich mein Geld wieder.

Eigentlich wollt ich mich hier zurückhalten, aber so eine Frechheit finde ich einfach zum k*****. Ich warte schon seit letzten November und das Geld hat Canyon schon seit 3 Monaten. Immer wenn ich mich bei Canyon gemeldet habe, ob telefonisch oder hier über das Forum, wurden mir versichert, dass man sich drum kümmert, dann ist nichts bei rausgekommen. Dann kam ja vor ein paar Wochen an jeden Kunden diese Mail mit den neuen Lieferterminen, als dieser nicht eingehalten wurde, kam Canyon auch nicht auf die Idee mit mir Kontakt aufzunehmen. Um alles muss man sich selber kümmern .

Grüße lukrab


----------



## Langley (21. Mai 2009)

Was stört Dich an der Saint ? Ich find sie sensationell für eine Shimano Schaltung, absolut knackig und schnell. Jedenfalls nicht schlechter als eine Sram X9.

Take care

Langley



Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> Moin, also es ist schon ein super Geschoss. Mir sind ein paar Dinge
> sauer aufgestoßen, die man natürlich auch selber korrigieren könnte:
> 
> - Habe Optitune machen lassen... getuned wurde nur die Gabel,
> ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (21. Mai 2009)

Hey Langley, habt ihr inzwischen schon ein paar Runden im Park drehen können? Könnt ja mal berichten wie euer FRX LTD läuft.

Also die XTR find ich nicht so doll, weil nicht so dermaßen hart, direkt und "knackig" wie die X.9 oder X.0. Die Schaltvorgänge sind unsauber, auch wenn sie richtig eingestellt ist. Hatte ja den 1:1 Vergleich. An meinem kleinen weißen ist übrigens auch ne XTR dran. Und auch da gefällt Sie mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (21. Mai 2009)

geiler Fuhrpark 

die Saint schält wirklich unsauber, manchmal schalt ich hoch und die kette will einfach net überspringen  aber damit kann ich leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langley (22. Mai 2009)

Dann stimmt was nicht. Bei uns springt die Kette nahezu zeitgleich mit dem Betaetigen des Umschalters um.

19 Tage noch, dann wird das Ltd. mal unter "echten" Bedingungen getestet...

Gruesse

Langley


----------



## wet (22. Mai 2009)

Ding dong, ding dong, wer steht da vor der Tür?
Es wird doch nicht der Postbote sein mit einem Bike ......

Meine Versand E-mail mit einer funktionierenden Trackingnummer is da. 

Des Bike wird also bald bei mir aufschlagen.

Machts gut Leute bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Gdeath (22. Mai 2009)

Eben kam der Anruf, ich kann meins am Dienstag abholen! Bin dann mal weg!


----------



## Deleted 150612 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle Zusammen,
bin neu hier, war bis jetzt nur stiller Beobachter und hab heut endlich mein Bike (am 7.0) bekommen, doch leider hab ich das Gefühl das der Rahmen der Falsche ist.
Würd mich echt Interessieren was Ihr dazu sagt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein XC-W
Hoffe der Anhang funtzt

MFG 

bikechiller


----------



## vitello (22. Mai 2009)

nicht besonders aussagekräftig das Bild


----------



## MT3ike (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Ich "setzte" mich jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer, da ich am 17.05 das Torque Es 8.0 geordert habe. (Bestellgrund war,dass es als "Expressbike" verfügbar war).....hab auch promt di bestellungsbestätigung bekommen mit der info dass ich es am 1.Juni bekommen sollte.....
jetzt warte ich aber leider immer noch auf die E-mail mit der Rechnung damit isch das geld überweisen kann. 

Hoffe doch sehr dass Canyon mich zu einem zufriedenen & glücklichen Kunden machen möchte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

@bikechiller: bitte großes Bild von der Seite. Auf den 1. Blick würde ich auch sagen, dass ist kein AM Rahmen. Da fehlt die Verstärkung zum Sattelrohr.


----------



## vitello (22. Mai 2009)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> @bikechiller: bitte großes Bild von der Seite. Auf den 1. Blick würde ich auch sagen, dass ist kein AM Rahmen. Da fehlt die Verstärkung zum Sattelrohr.



...die es ja bei "S" glaub ich gar nicht gibt


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

des erklärt dann auch die Sattelklemmung. Die sitzt ja auch so tief. Also doch ein AM Rahmen.


----------



## pressair (22. Mai 2009)

Canyon Nerve AM 8.0

Bestellt am 05.04.2009

Also Leute,
ich melde mich ab.

Hab das Bike selber in den heiligen und dunklen Hallen abgeholt und bin auch schon ein paar Meter geradelt.

Im Nachhinein bestrachtet (Nachdem der Ärger durch die Freude über das Bike katalysiert wurde) ist das einzige Manko wirklich die mangelhafte Kommunikation mit den Kunden. . .

(Die falsch verlegte Bremsleitung, den  eiernden Mantel und den schräg montierten Lenker lasse ich jetzt mal raus)

Ich würde es vermutlich wieder tun, jedoch meine Erwartungen extrem herunter schrauben, der Laden hat sich scheinbar ordentlich aufgeblasen und dabei einfach den Kontakt zur Basis verloren. . .


----------



## Deleted 150612 (22. Mai 2009)

Wollt Ihr mir damit sagen das es bei S keine verstrebung am Sattel gibt? Ist nämlich größe S und genau diese fehlende verstrebung hatte mich beunruhigt


----------



## vitello (22. Mai 2009)

bikechiller schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr mir damit sagen das es bei S keine verstrebung am Sattel gibt? Ist nämlich größe S und genau diese fehlende verstrebung hatte mich beunruhigt



jep, genau das wollten wir dir damit sagen


----------



## vitello (22. Mai 2009)

pressair schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve AM 8.0
> 
> Bestellt am 05.04.2009
> 
> ...



Hey, Glückwunsch zum AM! Du wirst es lieben  Apropo Bremsleitung ...eigentlich ist se dort genau richtig verlegt, allerdings liegt der Schlauch normalerweise direkt auf der Lagerschale auf ...so isses jedenfalls bei mir.

Hey, G


----------



## Deleted 150612 (22. Mai 2009)

Danke Jungs, ihr habt mir den Tag gerettet  und ich geh jetzt erstmal ne Probefahrt machen.


----------



## RazerFox40 (22. Mai 2009)

MT3ike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich "setzte" mich jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer, da ich am 17.05 das Torque Es 8.0 geordert habe. (Bestellgrund war,dass es als "Expressbike" verfügbar war).....hab auch promt di bestellungsbestätigung bekommen mit der info dass ich es am 1.Juni bekommen sollte.....
> jetzt warte ich aber leider immer noch auf die E-mail mit der Rechnung damit isch das geld überweisen kann.
> ...



==>> Hoffe doch sehr dass Canyon mich zu einem zufriedenen & glücklichen Kunden machen möchte!!!

Fand ich am geilsten xD


vllt. aber warum sollte es dir anders gehen als uns^^

ich fahr heut nochmal hin und versuch das ich den Herrn Brückner mal persöhnlich zu sprechen bekomme, da er bei unserem Telefonat am Mittwoch doch sehr fassungslos klang als er passenden Beitrag von meinem KUmpel Italkit Bomber gelesen hat. Hoffe mal er is da! Laut dem Telefonat werden die FRX 9.0 LTD am Montag montiert. 

Sie hätten noch auf Teile gewartet.
Mir wurde gesagt die wären jetzt da.
Meinem Kumpel wurde gesagt sie hätten noch auf Teile gewartet die sind nicht gekommen und wir bekämen jetzt vergleichbares eingebaut.
Was soll das jetzt schonwieder???? Ich versteh das nicht!

Wehe da is keine Fox40 drin......ich will nix von dem Itaka Hersteller mit dem stinkendem großen M 



MfG Razer


----------



## fbeuleke (22. Mai 2009)

am Montag morgen die "Kommissions"-mail erhalten und jetzt ist es bereits wieder Freitag - ich krieg langsam Frustpickel von der Warterei. 

*Seit der Bestellung sind ja bereits ein paar Wochen vergangen. Andere pilgern innerhalb von wenigen Wochen zu Fuß den Jakobsweg entlang - in der gleichen Zeit hätte ich zu Fuß vom Teutoburger Wald nach Koblenz und zurück marschieren können und hätte mir die Einzelteile selber zusammen gebaut!!!*

also noch ein Wochenende ohne das erhoffte Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (22. Mai 2009)

Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als hätte am Montag jeder Kunde seine Kommissionsmail bekommen, ich auch. Das wars dann aber auch. Da bestelle ich extra ein Bike,  das als "sofort verfügbar" und "Expressbike" gekennzeichnet ist, für dass ich 3000  bezahlen soll und nun warte ich wochenlang darauf, dass ich's abholen kann. Unter "sofort verfügbar" verstehe ich eigentlich, dass ich's auch sofort, oder wenigstens binnen 5 Werktagen abholen kann. Nun bin ich bereits seit 4 Wochen ohne Bike und konnte alle Touren am 1.Mai-Wochende und an diesem langen Himmelfahrtswochenede nicht mitfahren. Hoffentlich entschädigt die Qualität des Bikes hinterher wenigstens für dei Warterei.


----------



## MT3ike (22. Mai 2009)

RazerFox40 schrieb:
			
		

> Fand ich am geilsten xD


Tja, was soll i dir da sagen, i wäre halt gerne ein glücklicher Kunde!



			
				Dagon schrieb:
			
		

> Unter "sofort verfügbar" verstehe ich eigentlich, dass ich's auch sofort, oder wenigstens binnen 5 Werktagen abholen kann.



 Ich verstehe "Expressbike" auch in diesem Sinn.....vieleicht sollte es ein einstufung von Expressbike gebn: "Expressbike mit langen Wartezeiten" und "Expressbike mit sehr langen Wartezeiten"


----------



## 9mmBong (22. Mai 2009)

Jooo meine Kommissions-mail au am Mo erhalten nach dem 4ten Liefertermin war eig. eh klar das die 4 Tage nich eingehalten werden....aber he 0.8% Rabatt nach heftigem Verhandeln machn die 2Monate warten aufn Express-bike komplett wett. Is ja nich so das ich auf dr Bank des 3fache an Zinsen bekommen hätt und das der Urlaub ins Wasser fiel ......


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (22. Mai 2009)

Habe meine Komissionsmail auch am Montag bekommen und seitdem nix mehr gehört...

Warte schon 5Wochen auf ein Expressbike...ich kann das nicht im Geringsten nachvollziehen...langsam neigt sich meine Geduld dem Ende zu


----------



## Master80 (22. Mai 2009)

Kann mich da auch nur anschließen! hab auch meine Kommissionierungs mail auch am montag (18.5.) bekommen! anscheinend wie so viele hier, vielleicht  nur um uns Kunden zu beschwichtigen. Es heisst wohl weiter abwarten (oder nicht).


----------



## haske (22. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum Canyon Expressbikes anbietet, wenn nicht mal die Vorbestellungen abgearbeitet werden können. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es Expressbikes nur gibt, damit die einschlägigen Bike-Mags bei den turnusmäßig anstehenden Versenderbiketest das zufällig gerade als Expressbike gelistete Canyonrad bestellen, es schnell geliefert bekommen und dann utopisch schnelle Lieferzeiten in ihrer "sehr gut" oder "super" Bewertung für Canyon angeben. Dabei kommen doch geschätzte 99% der Bikes nicht fristgerecht! (ich kenn jedenfalls keinen Fall von ca. 15 Leuten mit Canyon-Bikes) 
Ich finde es sehr schade, das Canyon Jahr für Jahr neue Ausreden anführt, aber sich letzten Endes nichts ändert. 
Ich hatte letzten Herbst ein AM-Midseason-Bike gleich nach Freigabe der Bestellfunktion geordert. Der Liefertermin war ca. 6 Wochen später. Alles schön und gut, Geld überwiesen, gewartet, KW verstrichen, Mail bekommen noch mal 6 Wochen - Also dann quasi Winter. Im Winter brauch ich kein neues Bike also schweren Herzens abbestellt und dafür Tourenski gekauft. Soweit ich weiss hat sich dieser neue Termin dann auch nochmal verschoben (mein Bike ging an ein Forummitglied).
Diesmal wieder zeitig bestellt (9.12.08!) - Liefertermin 11.Mai 09. Allein das ist ja schon ne Nummer!!! Gut nun erst ne Woche verschoben, dann die Woche komissioniert, aber nicht geliefert...
Der frühe Vogel frist vielleicht den Wurm, aber der Frühbesteller fährt noch sehr lange kein Canyonbike. Schade, dass Kundentreue hier nicht gross geschrieben wird. Von Worthülsen, langen Entschuldigungsbriefen und Abwimmeln am Telefon wird das auch nicht besser.

So, ich musste auch mal Dampf ablassen. Ich wünsche allen Mitleidenden, dass sie nächste Woche erlöst werden und falls sie wie ich Pfingsten steil gehn wollen das neue  Bike endlich einpacken können!
In diesem Sinne:
 KW22 - Lets ride!


----------



## buerer (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab die Kommissionierungsmail auch am Montag erhalten, und Heut Morgen um kurz nach 9Uhr hat mein Telefon geklingelt. Das Rad ist ab Dienstag abholbereit 
Das einzig blöde war, dass ich Nachtschicht hatte und ich vergessen hatte das Telefon auf lautlos zu stellen, so wurd ich aus dem Tiefschlaf geklingelt. Aber das kann ich ja nun wirklich nicht Canyon anlasten.

Werd das Rad nächste Woche Freitag abholen, und bin bisher mit dem Service und der Beratung der Canyon Mitabreiter sehr zufrieden, hoffe dass es so bleibt wenn das Rad dann auch Meins ist. Immerhin war der 1.. genannte Liefertermin 22.Juni... Bis jetzt


----------



## lukrab (22. Mai 2009)

Man sollte hier echt mal eine Umfrage machen, wer sein Bike pünktlich und wer es nicht pünktlich bekommen hat. Weil hier hört man irgendwie ja nur von den schlechten Fällen. Wäre echt mal interessant.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Freeman_1982 (22. Mai 2009)

Das ist wie überall im Leben... Wenn alles passt, sagt keiner Danke. Wenns nicht passt wird genörgelt. Ich bin da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fbeuleke (22. Mai 2009)

Die Bikes sind toll und wir haben nicht ohne Grund so eine Engelsgeduld mit Canyon, aber irgendwann platzt einem wirklich die Geduld.
Ich kann user wie "haske" absolut verstehen und an seiner Stelle hätte ich Koblenz schon längst besucht und die Jungs nach deren persönlichen Meinung gefragt!!!
Warum schreib ich denn die Kommissions-mail, wenn ich die 4 Tage dann wieder nicht einhalte??? Mit der email kann ich die Kunden nicht hinhalten und für eine gewisse Zeit ruhig stellen, nein. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall - die Erwartungen des Kunden steigen. 

Für mich eine klassische Art des Eigentors


----------



## 65fahrenheit (22. Mai 2009)

fbeuleke schrieb:


> Warum schreib ich denn die Kommissions-mail, wenn ich die 4 Tage dann wieder nicht einhalte??? Mit der email kann ich die Kunden nicht hinhalten und für eine gewisse Zeit ruhig stellen, nein. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall - die Erwartungen des Kunden steigen.
> 
> Für mich eine klassische Art des Eigentors




Kann ich genau so unterschreiben.

Ich hab da kein Problem mit auf das Bike einige Wochen zu warten wenn mir das auch so in ner Mail mitgeteilt wurde.

Aber wenn Mails verschickt werden,  in denen es heisst dass das Rad in maximal! 4 Tagen verschickt werden soll und es tut sich schlicht und einfach nichts dann ist das nur noch zum kotzen.
Wenn sie die 4 Tage eh nicht einhalten können dann brauchts auch keine Mail mit falschen Versprechungen!


----------



## hoschi23 (22. Mai 2009)

HI,

- hab am 30.04. ein Torque ES 7.0 Grösse M als Expressbike bestellt, am gleichen Tag bekam ich die Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin 19.05. 
- am 18.05 kam dann dann die Kommissionierungs Email
- am 19.05 wurde ich angerufen das ich es heute abholen kann

.....also war ich heute in den heiligen Hallen und habe mein Bike abgeholt und auch schon die erste kleine Runde gedreht. Alles TipTop bis jetzt 

Gruß Hoschi


----------



## gambit (22. Mai 2009)

Also bei mir ist auch alles super gelaufen eigentlich 
Hab am 21.4 ein 9er Lux in L, schwarz, bestellt...LT damals war der 1.6..
nach der pers. Mail hiess es dann mitte Juli..
Habe dann gesehn das ein 9er L Lux in weiss als Expressbike erhältlich ist,
darauf habe ich mit Hr.Brückner dann die alte Bestellung storniert und auf das Expressbike umgesattelt, LT davon dann 22.5
Am 19.05 bekam ich dann die Kommisionierungsmail und am Mittwoch die DHL Tracking Nummer..habe bis heute mitverfolgt das es im regionalen Sammelzentrum steht hoffe es also morgen holen zu können 

Bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit Canyon, besonders hervorzuheben sind die tollen Dienste von Hr.Brückner, dieser hat immer umgehend auf pm´s geantwortet und war niemals genervt, hat sich auch  immer zurück gemeldet und mit guten Info´s gedient...danke nochmal


----------



## Juras (22. Mai 2009)

Juras schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Am 27.4.2009 Nerve AM7 m in BA bestellt
> 
> ...



Heute Bike abgeholt
Velasse somit den Warteraum!

War ziemlich was los da.


----------



## segelvlieger (22. Mai 2009)

Na bevor es hier zu positiv wird, einmal meine Story:
Am *17.4.2009* habe ich ein Nerve MR 7.0 als Express-Bike bestellt. Dieses sollte - der Werbung auf der Webseite entsprechend - "sofort, das bedeutet innerhalb weniger Tage, vom Lager lieferbar" sein.
Am *20.4*. bekam ich eine mit 17.4 datierte BestellbestÃ¤tigung, in dem ein geplantes Lieferdatum *4.Mai 2009* versprochen wurde.
Am 4.5., als weder ein weiteres Mail kam noch die Lieferung erfolgte, habe ich am Telefon Ã¼ber eine halbe Stunde und Ã¼ber â¬ 10,-
(ich rufe aus Ãsterreich an...) damit verbracht, um zu erfahren, dass der Versand sich aus produktionstechnischen GrÃ¼nden auf den *14.5.2009* verschieben wÃ¼rde.
Am *5.5*. bekam ich die bekannte Mail, in welchem die "Ãbergabe an unseren Versandpartner zur Kalenderwoche: 20" versprochen wurde.
Am *6.5*. wurde der Gesamtbetrag von meinem Kreditkartenkonto abgebucht.
Am *16.5*. (Ende KW 20) ist weder eine weitere Kommunikation noch die Lieferung erfolgt.
Am *18.5.* wurde ein Mail von mir mit einer Ticketnummer erfasst, aber sonst ignoriert... 
Am *22.5.* hab ich wieder eine halbe Stunde in der Warteschlange am Telefon verbracht, es wurde mir ein RÃ¼ckruf bzw. Mail am gleichen Tag versprochen - richtig geraten, natÃ¼rlich gab es weder noch...
jetzt habe ich es mit einer PM hier im Forum versucht, das ist meine letzte Hoffnung...
Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur der Anwalt. 
Ich versteh nicht ganz, warum Canyon sich der Kommunikation so konsequent verweigert, habe sie doch sogar in den eigenen AGB stehen: _"Bei NichtverfÃ¼gbarkeit der Ware werden wir Sie unverzÃ¼glich unterrichten."_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konf (22. Mai 2009)

Tschuldigung...ist da noch Frei auf dem Stuhl neben ihnen? Danke, sehr nett...
Nehm ich doch auch mal Platz hier im Wartezimmer.

Also ich muss sagen, wenn ich nicht hier im Forum davon gelesen hätte, dann käme mir bei meiner Bestellung alles soweit normal vor. Mittlerweile mach ich mir aber so gaaaanz langsam ein wenig Sorgen.

Hab ein - wie ich hoffe - für mich ausreichendes AM 7.0 am 05.05 bestellt. Sofort Bestellbestätigung erhalten mit Hinweis auf den 19.05 als Liefertermin.

Hab dann am 18.05 die Kommisionierungsmail bekommen. Seitdem bin ich wieder und wieder am schätzen wie lange wohl der Prozess des "an DHl übergebens" wohl so dauern kann. Also noch kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Zwar war der 19.05 angepeilt allerdings ist der ja auch als "voraussichtlich" gekennzeichnet worden.

Kann es sein, dass nur einzelne Fahrrad-Typen von utopisch langen Wartezeiten betroffen sind? Mir scheint ich hätte jetzt schon einige über ihr verspätetes Torque ES jammern gehört.

Ich für meinen Teil bin noch guter Hoffnung und geh mal lieber mit nicht zu hohen Erwartungen bzgl. tatsächlichem Lifertermin da ran. Macht man sich ja doch nur selber verrückt mit...


----------



## RazerFox40 (23. Mai 2009)

xD ich warte seid fast 3 monaten auf mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD 
aber am montag wirds gebaut!


----------



## Starkbier (23. Mai 2009)

bin seit gestern morgen endlich stolzer besitzer eines nerve am 7.0  bilder folgen dann


----------



## 9mmBong (23. Mai 2009)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> xD ich warte seid fast 3 monaten auf mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD
> aber am montag wirds gebaut!



Woher weisch? Meins wird seit letzter Woche zusammengebaut


----------



## ItalkitBomber (23. Mai 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Woher weisch? Meins wird seit letzter Woche zusammengebaut



Hi, weil mich der Herr Brückner angerufen hat und gesagt hat das die zwei LTD am Montag gebaut werden.
hoffe mal das es alles klappt^^ man weiß ja nie....
mfg


----------



## danny877 (23. Mai 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir nun auch eines gegönnt ;-)

Wie schon vor 8 Wochen beim YS 5.0 W für meine bessere Hälfte lief auch dieses mal alles zufriedenstellend.

Nerve XC 7.0 L bestellt am:   07.05.2009
gepl. Liefertermin:                 21.05.2009
Ware kommissioniert:           18.05.2009
heute Mittag (23.05.2009) von DHL geliefert worden und gerade eben aufgebaut

Grüsse
Daniel


----------



## Mfresh (24. Mai 2009)

JUHU!!!!!!!
Erstmal viel Spass an alle die ihr bike schon bekommen haben und vorallem an all die die noch warten müssen: Es lohnt sich=)
Ich hab am Freitag mein FRX 9.0 in M  persönlich abgeholt.
Wie soll man es anders von Canyon erwarten: Ich kahm an sau geiler Laden mit massig style, größe und sogar personal. Nachdem man sich an der Kasse gemeldet hat (15min. warten) kriegt man so n rundes plastik Teil das anfängt zu vibrieren und leuchten wenn ein Mitarbeiter frei ist.
Nach drei und halb Stunden warten und edlichen malen nachfragen ob das Teil noch im System drin ist, endlich das erlösende vibrieren.
Jetzt kommts!!
Der Mitarbeiter kommt und ich sage ihm das ich schon 2 mal angerufen habe (Freitag morgen und am Mittwoch) das das bike auch 100% abholberiet sein wird. Nicht das ich 200km (in eine Richtung) für die Katz fahre. OK er geht los und wills holen.
Nach 20min kommt er wieder: Es tut uns sehr leid ihr Fahrad ist nicht aufzufinden....
WAAAAAAAAAS?!?!?! Er geht wiedfer für 20min weg und als er wiedser kommt bekomm ich die "erfreuliche" Nachricht das es noch in der Werkstatt im KArton lag muss noch aufgeabut werden..... 
Dann endlich nach 30min aufbauzeit kommt es heran gerollt.
Die haben da drei Podeset wo dir Mitarbeite die Räder draufstellen und einem alles erklären und vorführen. DAnn noch scnell meine Pedal drangemacht, Probefahrt - Bremssattel eben selber ausgerichtet - und dann endlich bezahlt.
Also der Service ist vor dem warten richtig sch+++ aber dannach kann man sagen das die sich doch im einen ganz schön kümmern.
Ein restaurant gibts da auch, die Preise halten sich noch in Grenzen.
Während der Proberfart ist mir dann noch aufgefallen das statt dem angegeben Hussefell Vorbeu ein Holzfeller dran war und statt ne schwarzen KeFü ne weisse => hat mich beides gefreut  und am Ende hab ich noch so ein kettenstrebenschutz geschenkt bekommen im wert von 9,90. Eine Dämpferpumpe wollten die nicht hergeben
Eingestellt war ansonsten alles Top!

Wollte noch was schreiben aber habs vergessen und muss jetzt auch endlich mal wieder auf die Strecke
Ride On!


----------



## Mfresh (24. Mai 2009)

Bild von meinem Radel im Profil


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Mai 2009)

Holzfeller statt Husselfelt und weiße Kefü kann ich bestätigen. War bei mir auch montiert.

Achso... Glückwunsch und sturzfreie Fahrt.


----------



## RazerFox40 (24. Mai 2009)

Mfresh schrieb:


> JUHU!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> .
> Während der Proberfart ist mir dann noch aufgefallen das statt dem angegeben Hussefell Vorbeu ein Holzfeller dran war und statt ne schwarzen KeFü ne weisse => hat mich beides gefreut



Die idioten jetzt weiss ich auch wo die vorbauten hin sind... die sie ja angeblich nicht finden können! und deshalb erst am montag zusammengebaut werden

alter ich kotze wenn ich in meinem LTD en Husselfelt vorbau drin hab anstatt nen Holzfeller dann rasst ich aus.


gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (24. Mai 2009)

Zuzutrauen wärs ja...


----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2009)

Sie sind beim Dirtmasters in Wibe ......... die Canyon's!


----------



## lukrab (24. Mai 2009)

Canyon hat nun nochmal angerufen. Das Bike soll spätestens in zwei Wochen da sein und ich bekomme den Versand erstattet.

Edit: Ich glaub es nicht, meine Odyssee mit Canyon hat ein Ende gefunden . Heute morgen kam die Mail, dass mein Fahrrad kommissioniert wurde.

mfg lukrab


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (25. Mai 2009)

Heute morgen also 7Tage später hab ich nun WIEDER ne Komissionierungsmail erhalten 

Sagt mal wollen die mich für dumm verkaufen oder was soll das 

Ich glaub langsam echt dass die mein Expressbike garnicht haben und mich nur hinhalten wollen


----------



## fbeuleke (25. Mai 2009)

MZ-DJ-III schrieb:


> Heute morgen also 7Tage später hab ich nun WIEDER ne Komissionierungsmail erhalten
> 
> Sagt mal wollen die mich für dumm verkaufen oder was soll das
> 
> Ich glaub langsam echt dass die mein Expressbike garnicht haben und mich nur hinhalten wollen


 

ich habe auch letzte Woche Montag die mail erhalten und heute vormittag kam die *2. Komissionierungsmail - WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB!!!*


----------



## Synch (25. Mai 2009)

Also etwas frustrierend ist die ganze Warterei schon. 
Am 21.2 ein Torque FR 9.0 bestellt. Als Lieferfrist bekam ich die KW14.
Anfang April angerufen, bekam ich die Auskunft das sich das Bike in der Endmontage befindet und bis spätestens 15.April ausgeliefert wird.
Bis heute warte ich vergeblich. 
Telefonisch kommt man sowieso kaum durch....
Bin am überlegen ob ich storniere, weil eigentlich wollte ich das Bike heuer fahren und nicht gegen Ende der Saison oder nächstes Jahr....

Bin jetz a halbe Stunde in der Tel. Warteschlange, die Bimbo Musik geht mir auf den Arsch!


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (25. Mai 2009)

Bin nach knapp 35 Minuten Warteschleife durchgekommen, zu der 2. Komissionierungsmail kam von Canyon eigtl. nur Blabla und desweiteren hat mir der Typ gesagt er denkt dass es diese Woche ausgeliefert wird


----------



## Synch (25. Mai 2009)

Verdammt und ich hab nach 35min aufgelegt.....

Die Stornierung kommt immer näher....


----------



## Jobi (25. Mai 2009)

Hi! Ich kann mich irgendwie nicht wirklich beschweren. Bei der telefonischen Bestellung (20 min Warteschleife) wurde mir ein Liefertermin in 2 Wochen genannt. Fand ich ok, steht ja so auch auf der Homepage. Bei der Bestätigung stand dann ein Liefertermin in 4 Wochen drauf, das war schon asi, aber denn kam letzte Woche die kommissionierungs Mail und am Samstag war ich das gut Stück holen, nach 16 Tagen Wartezeit!!! Torque ES 8! Das Rockt! Allerdings wäre bei mir bei einer Wartezeit von über 4 Wochen auch Feierabend gewesen. Dann hätt ich bei Rose oder Votec bestellt. Andere Versender haben auch schöne Bikes!!! Hat meine Mama immer gesagt.

Rockt on!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (25. Mai 2009)

Ich schließe mich mal an, denn ich habe heute auch meine zweite Kommissionierungsmail erhalten. Am Donnerstag werden es 8 Wochen, die ich auf mein Expressbike (Nerve XC 9.0 SL in L) warte. Jeden weiteren Kommentar dazu erspare ich mir jetzt.


----------



## Konf (25. Mai 2009)

Bei mir das selbe Spiel. Auch die zweite Kommisionierungsmail bekommnen (hey, vielleicht krieg ich ja jetzt zwei Räder ) Ich nehm' jetzt gutmütiger Weise einfach mal an, dass da einer aus Versehen auf den "alle beschwichtigen"-Button gekommen ist. Ich will hoffen, dass mein Fahrrad die Woche noch kommt. Hab' ein extra-langes WE. Da will ich schon noch die eine oder andere kleine/große Runde drehen.


----------



## Canyon_Support (25. Mai 2009)

Unser Hauptlager ist am Wochenende umgezogen. Daher mussten alle aktiven
Kommissionierungen gelöscht werden. Heute morgen wurden diese Aufträge dann
alle wieder neu kommissioniert. Die Bearbeitung des Auftrags kann also erst
jetzt wirklich beginnen, weshalb Sie die eMail nun ein zweites Mal erhalten
haben. Alle betroffenen Aufträge werden noch innerhalb dieser Woche versendet.
Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Mai 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Unser Hauptlager ist am Wochenende umgezogen. Daher mussten alle aktiven
> Kommissionierungen gelöscht werden. Heute morgen wurden diese Aufträge dann
> alle wieder neu kommissioniert. Die Bearbeitung des Auftrags kann also erst
> jetzt wirklich beginnen, weshalb Sie die eMail nun ein zweites Mal erhalten
> ...



Und das wisst Ihr erst seit Freitag oder was ? Wenn Montag  letzter Woche Kommisionierungsmails rausgehen wieso werden die wieder gelöscht ? Und heute werden dann neue rausgeschickt, die wieder andere Liefertermine enthalten. Und was hat das mit nem Umzug zu tun ? Das blicke ich nicht. Aber es ist heute auch sehr warm......


----------



## NorthernExp. (25. Mai 2009)

Ich sitze hier seit dem 6. Mai. Liefertermin für ein Nerve XC 5 war der 6. Juli. Heute um 10:36 kam die Mail, mein Rad wurde kommissioniert. Um 13:05 Uhr kam die Mail, es wäre an DHL übergeben worden. Dort taucht es im Tracking jetzt auch auf.
So weit schaut es also ganz gut aus.

Bis dann

Northern Exposure


----------



## Schine (25. Mai 2009)

Am 7 white in L ist heute angekommen und nach einer Probefahrt kann ich nur sagen: GEEEEIIIILLL 
das warten hat sich def. gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konf (25. Mai 2009)

Nehmt's mir nicht übel, aber sollte man solche doch recht wichtigen Dinge wie HAUPTLAGER UMZIEHEN nicht vielleicht dann machen, wenn verringertes Auftragsaufkommen herrscht (z.B. Herbst)!? Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagt: Es ist wirklich heiß. Wenn aber das mit dem neuen Termin stimmen sollte dann will ich mal nicht so sein (zumal es in meinem Fall wirklich jammern auf hohem Niveau ist: am 05.05. bestellt) ...aber vor dem WE wär' schon toll.


----------



## timothekid (25. Mai 2009)

ich hab noch keine zweite mail erhallten..
wenn mein fahhrad nicht am samstag da ist raste ich aus...
ich will endlich fahren
außerdem hab ich kein geld mehr für den Bus zur schule und arbeit


----------



## haske (25. Mai 2009)

ich reih mich mal ein. 
Heute 2. Kommissionierungsmail...

Ich finde es nicht schlimm auf ein Bike zu warten (hab ja auch Anfang Dez schon bestellt und LT war 11.05.). Aber andauernd Zusagen nicht einhalten, neue Termine, neuen Ausreden - wie soll man da Urlaub planen? Wenn mein Rad bis zu dem 2-wöchigen Bikeurlaub über Pfingsten nicht da ist wars das für mich mit Canyon!!! Dann lieber nen Lapierre Zesty vom Händler vor Ort kaufen! Verlässlichkeit finde ich jedenfalls sehr wichtig.

Ausserdem - wie kann es sein, dass andere Kunden die "erst" vor ein paar Wochen wie ich ein AM 7.0 black in L bestellt haben dieses schon längst geliefert bekommen haben?
First come, first serve? Wohl nicht. Eher Verteilung nach Zufallsgenerator. Ich kann das jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehen und finds ziemlich ungerecht.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (25. Mai 2009)

hab heute auch meine zweite Kommisionierungsmail brkommen die 3 Liefertermine davor wurden alle nicht eingehalten 
hab mein bike (fr 8.0) am12 .4 bestellt gehebt als express bikes jetzt 6 wochen spÃ¤ter denk ich dass sie den 4. termin auch nicht einhalten werden 
ab samstag bin ich in saalbach im urlaub jetzt muss ich mir fÃ¼r 50â¬ pro tag ein bike ausleihen 
mein nÃ¤chstes bike kauf ich beim hÃ¤ndler um die ecxke


----------



## elch01 (25. Mai 2009)

Hab Heute auch ein Kommisionierungsmail erhalten ...Nerve AM6.0 Schwarz M
In der Auftragsbestätigung stand ein LT vom 31 August ...
In der Mail von Roman Arnold stand dann KW 34.
Und jetzt solls schon kommisioniert sein.... ich kann es nicht glauben


----------



## Dagon (25. Mai 2009)

Heute nach der Arbeit war ich mal kurz beim Händler um die Ecke und hab ein paar Bikes Probegefahren. Im Gegensatz zu Stevens, Scott, Rotwild und Bergamont haben mich die Ghost AMR Lector Modelle schlichtweg überzeugt und der Service war wirklich toll. Als ich dann zu Hause war, hab ich bei Canyon angerufen, weil ich wissen wollte, was Masse ist. Nachdem mein Bike heute angeblich wieder mal kommissioniert wurde, hatte ich doch arge Zweifel, ob Canyon mein Expressbike überhaupt noch in absehbarer Zeit liefern kann. Nach knappen 40 Minuten in der Warteschleife, hatte ich wieder mal einen netten Mitarbeiter am Telefon, der mir mitteilte, das der früheste Termin zur Selbstabholung der 05.06. wäre. Da das mittlerweile der 5. Termin ist, den ich letzten 7 1/2 Wochen genannt bekommen habe, glaube ich nicht mehr dran.
Zum Glück habe ich mit "Barzahlung bei Abholung" bestellt. Somit komme ich jetzt aus der Nummer wieder bequem raus. Im Anschluss an das Gespräch mit Canyon habe ich dann noch mal um 18:15 Uhr bei meinem Fachhändler um die Ecke angerufen und mir ein Ghost AMR Lector 9300 bestellt. Morgen schickt er die Bestellung raus und Übermorgen kann ich's abholen. Bei dem Preisnachlass den ich erhalten habe, fällt der Preisvorteil durch Canyon nicht mehr wirklich ins Gewicht.
Vielleicht versuche ich's irgendwann noch mal mit einem Rennrad bei Canyon, aber für's erste bin ich bedient und verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. Mai 2009)

des nenn i ma konsequent.


----------



## Trooper_258 (25. Mai 2009)

OK, muss sagen dass das mit der 2. Kommissionierungs- Mail ein echter witz ist. Weil im Prinzip wusste Canyon bei der 1. Kommissionierungsmail schon, das sich überhaupt nichts bewegen würde. 
Welche Firma kann sich es heute noch leisten seine Kunden so zu behandeln? Ich kenne nur diese hier. Vorallem wo es doch heißt, dass Canyon die begehrteste Bikemarke im deutschsprachigen Raum ist, vergessen die doch glatt weitere Mitarbeiter zur Kundenbetreuung einzustellen, um mit der erhöhten Auftragslage fertig zu werden.

Eine Massenstornierung würde sie sicher wachrütteln.


----------



## 9mmBong (25. Mai 2009)

Sprecht ihr auch alle von dieser 2 Kommissionierungsmail hier:
.......................................................................................................
vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden vier Werktage an DHL übergeben...
.......................................................................................................

WTF letzte Woche ruf ich an "jaja ihr Bike wird gerade montiert" 

"ABER sie kriegen ein Entschuldigungsschreiben mitgeliefert....."

Ahhh der verschobene Urlaub und die 2 Monate warten aufn Express-Torque sind wie weggeblasen


----------



## miedo (25. Mai 2009)

Hey,
Habe heute auch die 2. Kommisionierungsmail erhalten. Habe mich anfangs auch geärgert und wollte schon anrufen, aber 2 h später kam die versandbestätigung mit der Trackingnummer. Jetzt kanns nicht mehr lange dauern hoffe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synch (25. Mai 2009)

Ich warte seit KW14. und es tut sich nichts....


----------



## gambit (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich verabschiede mich nun von hier..habe heute mein weisses 9er Lux erhalten und bin hellauf begeistert 

Bremsen gehen zwar eigentlich noch nichts so "bissig" wie erwartet aber ich hoffe mal das schleift sich noch ein..?
Sind meine ersten Scheiben.

Ansonsten alles Top und vom Feinsten 

Besonderen Dank auch nochmal hier an Hr.Brückner..sehr kompetenter Mann der mir immer Rede und Antwort gestanden hat, bei Probs. einfach ihn kontaktieren 

mfg phil


----------



## segelvlieger (25. Mai 2009)

Und wie kann man Hrn. Brückner kontaktieren? 
Irgendwie kommt mir nämlich vor, nachdem sie mein Geld haben, haben sie mich komplett aufs Abstellgleis geschoben. Weder Mail, PM an canyon_verkauf noch Telefonate werden in irgendeiner Weise beantwortet...


----------



## 9mmBong (25. Mai 2009)

Kann mich nur anschliesn


----------



## 65fahrenheit (25. Mai 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gudleif (25. Mai 2009)

huhu ich reih mich auch mal hier ein.... hab mein canyon Nerve XC 7.0 Gr. L
pure orange/black decals
bestellt und die Bestellbestätigung bekommen. Allerdings soll der Liefertermin der 31. August 2009 sein... und 3 Monate will ich auf das Rad nicht warten immerhin ist ja dann das schöne Wetter schon wieder rum und viel Zeit ist dann auch nich mehr, wisst ihr ob die das als max. Datum angeben oder ob es doch schneller geht?

lg gudleif


----------



## onkelpelle (26. Mai 2009)

Schneller? Also wenn man sich hier mal quer durch den Thread liest, dauert es eher immer länger. Ich habe auch ein XC 7 in schwarz bestellt (22.5.), der avisierte Liefertermin ist der 8.6.

Wenn ich hier so die Erfahrungen und Meinungen höre, bezweifle ich, ob das mit dem Liefertermin hinhaut. 

Vielleicht sollte ich gleich stornieren und doch nen Stumpi beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen  Bin schließlich ziemlich heiß aufs biken...


----------



## gudleif (26. Mai 2009)

Naja 8.6 ist ja top, aber 31.8 ?? Wer braucht 3 Monate um ein rad zusammen zu baun?
PS: Denke auch ans Stornieren.... =(


----------



## Synch (26. Mai 2009)

Ich habe im Februar Bestellt, und am selben Tag per Voraussüberweisung bezahlt. (Österreich)
Liefertermin ist die KW12.
Dann hieß es Liefertermin ist die KW14.
Dann hieß es das Bike befindet sich in der Endmontage und wird bis spätestens KW16 ausgeliefert.
Heute haben wir KW22 und passiert ist nichts.

so geht man doch nicht mit seinen Kunden um!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkelpelle (26. Mai 2009)

gudleif schrieb:


> Naja 8.6 ist ja top, aber 31.8 ?? Wer braucht 3 Monate um ein rad zusammen zu baun?
> PS: Denke auch ans Stornieren.... =(



So wie ich das verstanden habe, liegt das wohl u.a. an der Rahmenfarbe. Spez. die orangenen Rahmen (beim XC 7.0) werden wohl erst viel später geliefert als bespielsweise die schwarzen. AHatte hier sowas im Forum schonmal gelesen. Vielleicht solltest Du auf ne andere Farbe switchen oder Dich dort mal nach den Lieferzeiten erkundigen.


----------



## gudleif (26. Mai 2009)

Ja anscheinend haben sie den schwarzen da, der dauert bloß 2 Wochen doch das weiße dauert auch bis zur   			*KW 35**

   (aktuelle KW 22)
Und das orange sieht einfach am besten aus


----------



## onkelpelle (26. Mai 2009)

Na bei der Farbwahl unterscheiden sich bekanntlich ja die Geschmäcker  Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man nicht Zugeständinisse an den eigenen "Geschmack" macht und doch ne andere Rahmenfarbe wählt, um diesen Sommer noch biken gehen zu können...


----------



## wawa80 (26. Mai 2009)

Ich setz mich mal hin.

Nach dem durchlesen muss ich allerdings sagen, dass mich mehr und mehr ein mulmiges Gefühl plagt. Ich habe am 8.5. ein Nerve XC 7 bestellt nachdem mir die Hotline versichert hat es würde bis anfang Juni geliefert. Auf der Bestellbestätigung stand dann aber was von Juli/August was mit meinen Ferienplänen nicht vereinbar war. Anruf bei der Hotline, Bestellung in ein XC 8 (express bike, sogar jetzt noch!) umgewandelt. Nach ein paar tagen Bestätigung per Post mit Lieferdatum 27.5. Freuden kommt auf, Bike wird sofort mit Eilauftrag bezahlt und der Zahlungseingang anfang letze Woche bestätigt. Seither Funkstille, keine Kommissionierungsmeldung, keine Versandbestätigung, nix. Sprich der Liefertermin wird wohl kaum eingehalten und das Bike wird mindestens eine Woche später eintrudeln wenn man der Kommissionierung-Versand-Lieferung-Chronologie, die hier mehrmals beschrieben wurde, Glauben schenkt.

Was bitte ist dann "express" an all dem?!?

Okay, es scheint andern noch viel schlechter zu gehen, aber wer weiss, vielleicht wart ich ja noch bis 2010...


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (26. Mai 2009)

Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht, und wenn er auch die Wahrheit spricht.

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das diejenigen deren Kommissionsmail diese Woche zum 2. mal versendet wurde, diese Woche trotzallem nicht ihre Fahrräder erhalten werden.

Nach allem hin und her mit Lieferterminen, Versprechungen etc. wäre das ja zu schön um wahr zu sein


----------



## dortmund biker (26. Mai 2009)

> Sehr geehrter Herr Dortmund Biker,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (26. Mai 2009)

MZ-DJ-III schrieb:


> Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht, und wenn er auch die Wahrheit spricht.
> 
> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das diejenigen deren Kommissionsmail diese Woche zum 2. mal versendet wurde, diese Woche trotzallem nicht ihre Fahrräder erhalten werden.
> 
> Nach allem hin und her mit Lieferterminen, Versprechungen etc. wäre das ja zu schön um wahr zu sein




Genau davon gehe ich auch aus, bis auf leere Versprechungen und dreißter Lügen seitens CANYON kam nichts mehr

Eine Stellungnahme wäre längst angebracht

update: grad ne PM erhalten mal schaun was dabei rauskommt


----------



## Wild Hog (26. Mai 2009)

Ich sag mal kurz "Hallo" als Neuling in diesem Forum.

War am 24. April bei Canyon vor Ort und habe dort ein Nerve XC 5.0 in traffic white bestellt. Angebliche Lieferzeit ca. 3 Wochen ( Auftragsbestätigung sagte 12. Mai Abholung vor Ort ).

Es hat dann eine Woche länger gedauert ( und dann nochmal ca. 2,5 Stunden vor Ort bei Abholung ), was aber zu verschmerzen war, wenn man so liest, wie lange andere warten müssen!

Am Wochenende das Teil dann in Willingen eingeweiht und für grandios befunden!


----------



## Der_Oli (26. Mai 2009)

Bist Du Dir da sicher??? Habe am 7.5. ein XC 7 in weiß (Gr. M) bestellt und es hieß und heißt eigentlich immernoch KW 25 wäre LT! Hast Du Dich verschrieben oder woher hast Du die Info?



gudleif schrieb:


> Ja anscheinend haben sie den schwarzen da, der dauert bloß 2 Wochen doch das weiße dauert auch bis zur             *KW 35**
> 
> (aktuelle KW 22)
> Und das orange sieht einfach am besten aus


----------



## soeckel (26. Mai 2009)

Anscheinend klappt es manchmal doch.
Hab gerade meine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Bestellt wurde am 13.05.09 ein Tourque FR 8.0 in L. Bei den Expressbikes war nur noch deep purple in L da, aber hauptsache es fährt gscheid, dann is mir die Farbe schnuppe.

Sollte es also wirklich diese Woche noch kommen stimmen die bei der Bestellung angegebenen 2 Wochen Lieferzeit für ein Expressbike. Dass das nicht immer so ist kann man aber leicht hier nachlesen...

Geh dann mal massig Bargeld abheben


----------



## Hanya (26. Mai 2009)

So ich werd hier mal ne Lanze für Canyon brechen

Nerve XC 8.0

bestellt:                                            08.05.09
voraussichtlicher Liefertermin:               26.05.09
Zahlungsbestätigung:                          11.05.09
Kommisionierungsbestätigung:               18.05.09
DHL Postbote klingelt:                         26.05.09

Tja das is die Story eines glücklichen Kunden!

Ich bin raus aus dem Wartezimmer, und drücke allen die Daumen das es bei Ihnen auch endlich kommt.

P.S.: Grüße an Michael P. vom Canyon Verkauf. Du hattest recht es ist da!!!! (Für alle anderen: Ich hab's Ihm nicht geglaubt)


----------



## lukrab (26. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern die Kommissionierungsmail bekommen habe, kam heute die Lieferungsbestätigung. Und bei DHL ist das Paket auch schon gelistet , nach *4* Monaten zusätzlichem Warten.

mfg lukrab


----------



## timothekid (26. Mai 2009)

warum bekommt jeder ne 2. kommissionierungsmail nur ich nich.


----------



## gudleif (26. Mai 2009)

> Bist Du Dir da sicher??? Habe am 7.5. ein XC 7 in weiß (Gr. M) bestellt und es hieß und heißt eigentlich immernoch KW 25 wäre LT! Hast Du Dich verschrieben oder woher hast Du die Info?
> 
> Zitat:                                                                      Zitat von gudleif
> 
> ...


Habs auf der Canyon Seite eingegeben also wenn man das jetz momentan bestellt soll es KW 35 oder so sein,genauso wie das orangene nur das schwarze eben in KW24, allerdings blick ich grad nich mehr durch... gestern abend noch 31. August und nun 





> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden
> vier Werktage an DHL übergeben. Anschliessend erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung
> per E-Mail mit Angabe der Trackingnummer Ihres Paketes.
> Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Status Ihrer Sendung verfolgen.


 Wenn das stimmt dann war das gestern wie der 1. April


----------



## lukrab (26. Mai 2009)

Mal eine kleine Frage, ich wollte eigentlich übers Wochenende eine kleine Fahrradtour machen. Wie lange braucht den DHL für den Versand so?

mfg lukrab


----------



## Konf (26. Mai 2009)

und jetzt doch mal noch ein wenig Ernüchterung!

Ich hab gestern auch meine zweite Komm.-Mail bekommen. Gerade eben habe ich mit dem Kundenservice gesprochen (nette Leute!) um jetzt heraus zu finden, wann denn jetzt wirklich mein Rad kommt. Aber der Servicemensch weiß da glaube ich auch nicht mehr als ich. Nach einem Blick in seinen Rechner meinte er nur "Hmmm....befindet sich in Kommisionierung". Ergo => genau so wenig Plan wie ich. Er SCHÄTZE aber, dass es Ende dieser Woche oder Anfang nächster Woche kommen würde.

Die Sache mit dem neuen Hauptlager sei aber eine Sache die die Liefertreue fördern solle und eigentlich nicht zu weiteren Verzögerungen führe => hoffentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Mai 2009)

Ha... hab heut meine (1.) Kommisionierungsmail bekommen. Vielleicht hab ich´s ja bis ende nächster Woche... dumm nur das ich ein paar Tage Urlaub habe und nicht da bin. Muss es halt mein Nachbar einfahren...


----------



## crazymondo (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Wartezimmer,

ich bin schwer am Hoffen, aber hab heute eine Mail bekommen, hier mein Status:

Torque ES 8.0 (Express Bike Gr. L / weiß)
18.05. Bestellt in Koblenz
18.05. Bezahlt
23.05. Bestätigung Zahlungseingang
26.05. Bestellung wird kommisioniert

Klingt zumindest mal gut, oder?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (26. Mai 2009)

Ich freue mich zwar für alle die ihre Bikes schon haben...

Aber ich finds ehrlich gesagt total unfair von CANYON dass einige identische Bikes früher bestellt haben und noch immer nicht besitzen, während andere die später bestellt haben ihre Bikes schon haben


----------



## wet (26. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute,
war gerade auf nem geilen Trail im Wald unterwegs. Mein neues Nerve XC7 geht wie sau.(tschuldigung)
Ein paar Nachteile gabs beim zusammen bau aber auch.
Die Bremsen waren nicht richtig entlüftet und auch nicht ausgerichtet. 

Aber für geübte Schrauber kein Problem


----------



## Klebstoff (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Rad kam ja im Januar (oder Februar, auch egal)....auf jeden fall kam es an bevor ich überhaupt bescheid bekommen habe. Als der Bescheid kam das ich mein Rad bekomme war es schon eine Woche bei mir

Meine Erfahrungen waren abgesehen von der Telefonhotline bis jetzt sehr gut.
Ich hoffe das macht den wartenden ein wenig Mut


----------



## wawa80 (26. Mai 2009)

Ohoh, Kommisionierungsmail bekommen. Hoffen wir mal auf baldigen Versand. Scheint also als könnte ich bald auf meinem Nerve XC 8 rumkurven
*zögerliche Vorfreude*


----------



## timothekid (26. Mai 2009)

boah jetz halten die morgen bis 10 uhr ne betriebsversammlung...
die sollen lieber fahrräder bauen und verschicken.
vielleicht bekommen die ja ein ernstes wort vom arnold zu hören


----------



## segelvlieger (26. Mai 2009)

Hurra! Es lebt! Canyon hat mit mir Kontakt aufgenommen! Vielleicht wird's ja noch was! Für die Pfingsttage muß ich mir zwar wieder eines ausborgen, aber es ist ja erst 39 Tage her, dass ich mein "Express"-Bike bestellt habe...

Immerhin: Nerve MR in M und Schwarz gibt es wieder als Expressbike, zumindest den Rahmen dürfen sie also lagernd haben...

to be continued....


----------



## ItalkitBomber (26. Mai 2009)

Hi so werde mich auch mal abmelden. Eben das Fahrrad bei canyon abgeholt und heimgefahren im schönen regen 
Viel geduld noch den wartenden


Bestellt: 15.3
geplanter Liefertermin:1.4 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazerFox40 (26. Mai 2009)

so melde mich auch mal ab  waren ja zusammen da  aber der regen war mir egal

 

Foto bei Foto guckst du dort 

gruß an die wartenden und viel gedult


----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage, ich wollte eigentlich übers Wochenende eine kleine Fahrradtour machen. Wie lange braucht den DHL für den Versand so?
> 
> mfg lukrab



Na endlich .

DHL brauchte bei mir keine 22 Stunden!!! Guckst du hier...


----------



## bone peeler (26. Mai 2009)

...d.h. also das die Post das Paket bei nichtantreffen des Empfängers das Paket in der Filiale stehen lässt?


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Christian27 (26. Mai 2009)

MZ-DJ-III schrieb:


> Ich freue mich zwar für alle die ihre Bikes schon haben...
> 
> Aber ich finds ehrlich gesagt total unfair von CANYON dass einige identische Bikes früher bestellt haben und noch immer nicht besitzen, während andere die später bestellt haben ihre Bikes schon haben




Das zeigt mal wieder das der Laden den Überblick total verloren hat. Null Ahnung von Disposition. Oder denen sind die Kunden einfach nur noch scheiss egal. Übringens ich glaub das war in der letzten Bike oder Mountainbike. Da hies es laut Herrn Arnold das ALLE Bestellungen bis Ende Mai beim Kunden sein sollen !


----------



## 9mmBong (26. Mai 2009)

Christian27 schrieb:


> Das zeigt mal wieder das der Laden den Überblick total verloren hat. Null Ahnung von Disposition. Oder denen sind die Kunden einfach nur noch scheiss egal. Übringens ich glaub das war in der letzten Bike oder Mountainbike. Da hies es laut Herrn Arnold das ALLE Bestellungen bis Ende Mai beim Kunden sein sollen !



Tja der Arnold labert ******** 

Ein Glück das der Laden noch Herrn Brückner hat, wenigstens einer der versucht zu helfen...


----------



## lukrab (26. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na endlich .
> 
> DHL brauchte bei mir keine 22 Stunden!!! Guckst du hier...



Sehr gut . Du machst mir echt Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch am Wochenende mit meinem AM rumkurven kann .

mfg lukrab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. Mai 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Sehr gut . Du machst mir echt Hoffnung, dass ich doch noch am Wochenende mit meinem AM rumkurven kann .
> 
> mfg lukrab


Das wird schon . Bezahlt ist es auch? Muß nur noch einer da sein und die Tür aufmachen.


----------



## Gdeath (27. Mai 2009)

bis auf die hotline kann ich nichts negatives über canyon sagen.
mitte april bestellt mit liefertermin mitte juli.
gestern konnte ich jedoch den hobel schon abholen.
lief bei mir alles freundlich und sehr kompetent ab.
nach der ersten testfahrt kann ich nur sagen das es ein super rad ist.

viel glück an alle wartenden und eine gute bikesaison!


----------



## lukrab (27. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das wird schon . Bezahlt ist es auch? Muß nur noch einer da sein und die Tür aufmachen.



Ja schon seit Mitte Februrar . Komisch hab eben nochmal bei DHL reingeschaut, da ist es auf einmal nicht mehr gelistet . Naja hoffe ich mal, dass das nur ein Fehler im System ist.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Deleted 151170 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich setzte mich dann mal dazu. Habe ein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD bestellt.

Bestellt am 15.12.08 !!! 
voraus. Liefertermin: 29.04.09
Erhalten: NICHTS 

Keiner bei Canyon kann mir eine vernünftige Auskunft geben, wann denn nun mein Rad fertig ist. Getreu dem Motto "Nichts Genaues weiß man nicht"

Man weiß ja auch nicht seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr, dass da ein FRX 9.0 LTD zu bauen ist.

Anfang Juli hab ich einen Urlaub in Frankreich mit dem Rad geplant. Wenn sich in den nächsten Wochen der Stand nicht ändert, werde ich wohl stornieren müssen. Ein anderes Rad habe ich mir schon vorsichtshalber mal ausgesucht.


----------



## ItalkitBomber (27. Mai 2009)

Big-Al schrieb:


> Ich setzte mich dann mal dazu. Habe ein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD bestellt.
> 
> Bestellt am 15.12.08 !!!
> voraus. Liefertermin: 29.04.09
> ...



Hi, hab mein frx ltd gestern abgeholt...... und mitte märz erst bestellt. Wende dich mal an den herrn brückner der hat mir auch geholfen sonst würde ich wohl immer noch warten.

mfg


----------



## haske (27. Mai 2009)

...so langsam frage ich mich was nach der 2. Kommissionierungsmail kommt? 

- ne dritte, Verschiebung des Liefertermins auf Dezember 09, oder gar doch noch das Bike? 

Leider wirds wohl nichts mehr vor Pfingsten, außer morgen gaaanz früh verschickt und von DHL superschnell am Freitag zugestellt.


----------



## 9mmBong (27. Mai 2009)

haske schrieb:


> ...so langsam frage ich mich was nach der 2. Kommissionierungsmail kommt?
> 
> - ne dritte, Verschiebung des Liefertermins auf Dezember 09, oder gar doch noch das Bike?
> 
> Leider wirds wohl nichts mehr vor Pfingsten, außer morgen gaaanz früh verschickt und von DHL superschnell am Freitag zugestellt.



Dann kommt en Brief vom Anwalt


----------



## Dagon (27. Mai 2009)

Canyon war mal richtig schnell. Nachdem ich meine Bestellung heute per Mail storniert habe, hatte ich in weniger als 15 Minuten die Bestätigung erhalten.


----------



## KoenigDesWaldes (27. Mai 2009)

*es ist da, es ist da, es ist da, es ist da*

Bestellung XC7 in L und weiss am 28.11.08 mit LT 16.03.09
Umbestellung XC7 in L und schw am 08.05.09 mit LT 26.05.09

und -wie sollte es anders sein- klingelt am 26.05.2009 
der Postmann und bringt den großen Karton.

SUPERTERMINTREUEMEGAGEILEFAHRRADSCHMIEDEINKOBLENZ

und schwarz ist 10x geiler als weiss
und das Warten lohnt sich

aber hinter mir liegen 6 nervenzerrende Monate

Ich melde mich ab und rufe Euch zu: Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf!


----------



## alu-xb (27. Mai 2009)

richtig bitter aber viel spaß beim fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (27. Mai 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange DHL fürs liefern braucht
=) Mein Bike wurde heute abgeschickt nach unendlichen 6 wochen


----------



## fbeuleke (28. Mai 2009)

ich hab ne Trackingnummer und das Geldbündel bereits griffbereit - was der Postbote wohl denken muss, wenn ich Ihm mit einem fetten Grinsen das Geld in die Hand drücke

bin gespannt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schlickjump3r (28. Mai 2009)

ItalkitBomber schrieb:


> Hi so werde mich auch mal abmelden. Eben das Fahrrad bei canyon abgeholt und heimgefahren im schönen regen
> Viel geduld noch den wartenden
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür könnt ich mich aber auch noch erwärmen viel spass mit dein geilen bomber<< 

pea<e schlicki


----------



## siemo (28. Mai 2009)

siemo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auch mit dabei , bestellt am 05.05.09 und angeblicher Termin zur Lieferung ist der 16.06.09 .
> 
> ...


 

Hab heute gesehen das man das Verve XC 5.0 in wieß ALS Express Bike 
Bestellen, nun wird es kein 7.0 mehr . Hoffe das 5.0 ist schnell da und ich bekomme keine 2 Komm... Mails und warte 4 Wochen auf ein Express Bike


----------



## Master80 (28. Mai 2009)

So meine lieben freunde des wartens ;-) Ich bin dann mal weg!
Alles nach Plan gelaufen bei mir und das zum zweiten mal bei Canyon ! 
Also ich bin bisher immer sehr zufrieden mit Canyon gewesen und werde auch weiterhin dort kunde bleiben ! 

letztes jahr ein Nerve online bestellt und alles nach plan gelaufen und dieses jahr ein Torque ES 9 und auch da alles nach plan gelaufen.

Hab also kein grund irgendetwas zu bemängeln! sondern im gegenteil!
War das Bike probe fahren in Koblenz und es hat keine 2min gedauert das ich die tür rein komme und schon hatte ich einen lockeren und korrekten mitarbeiter an der backe der mich die ganze zeit begleitet hat  und das Freitag nachmittag.  

Die Bike's hab ich nach der Lieferung gecheckt ob auch alles da ist wo es hingehört und auch alles festgezogen ist! (kassette hinten war auch fest so wie es muß(40Nm) Alles Top verarbeitet und einfach nur ein Traum

Bike am 8.5 im Shop vor ort bestellt als Express Bike.
gep. Liefertermin 26.5 und es war auch da am 26.5
(Letztes jahr mit dem Nerve das gleiche)

eine bestellbestätigung
eine kommissionierungs mail ( und nicht zwei)
eine versand mail

wie im bilderbuch ich wünsch euch was
Bilder im Foto album


----------



## Slevin (28. Mai 2009)

dann lege ich doch gleich mal nach:

Bike bestellt am 15.04.2009. Lt. Bestätigung Termin KW24. Lt. Schreiben von Herrn Arnold Termin in KW25.

Montag Info bekommen, dass Rad zusammen gebaut wird, heute Anruf, dass ich es Morgen früh abholen kann (KW22)

Dies ist mein zweites Rad bei Canyon und bisher alles ohne Probleme 
Hoffe dass, Ihr jetzt alle schnell an Euer Rad rankommt.

Verabschiede mich dann Morgen aus dem Wartezimmer


----------



## Konf (28. Mai 2009)

Wer wartet denn jetzt noch alles schon länger als bis zum eigentlich zugesagten Liefertermin (Bestellbestätigung)? Nicht das wir insgesammt fünf Hansel sind und zwar immer die Selben.

Bei mir:
Bestellbestätigung 05.05
1. Komm.-Mail 18.05
2. Komm.-Mail 25.05
3. Noch keine Versandmail -> angeblich Ende dieser Woche (was ja eigentlich heute und morgen wäre *lach*)


----------



## CroCop (28. Mai 2009)

Bei mir:

1. Bestellbestätigung 11.03.
2. Komm.Mail 25.05.  
3. bisher aber noch kein Anruf wegen Abholtermin


----------



## thomask (28. Mai 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Bei mir:
> 
> 1. Bestellbestätigung 11.03.
> 2. Komm.Mail 25.05.
> 3. bisher aber noch kein Anruf wegen Abholtermin



Naja... sie sagen ja dass es 4 Tage dauern kann zwischen Komm.Mail und Versand bzw Abholung (-; Hast also noch einen Tag.

Ich hab meine Komm Mail am 26.5. erhalten.
Bestellt am 07.05. ein LUX MR7 Expressbike.
Vorkassemail am 13.5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miedo (28. Mai 2009)

Jetzt mal ein Lob für canyon. 

Ich hab mein grand canyon 6 in weiß am 28. april per Nachnahme bestellt. 
Liefertermin war der 17.8.09., das war mir zu lang.
am 30.4 habe ich storniert, es kam aber keine Rückmeldung
Letzte Woche Montag erste kommisionierungsmail erhalten???
Kurz darauf mail von Canyon und die Frage ob ich die Lieferung aufrecht erhalten würde, da der vorraussichtliche Liefertermin nun max. Ende mai ist.
Die Stornierung habe ich natürlich rückgängig gemacht. 
Diese Woche Montag dann die zweite Kommisionierungsmail erhalten, und tatsächlich, 2 h später, die Trackingnummer und Versandbestätigung erhalten.
Jetzt warte ich seit Montag Mittag auf ein Paket von DHL, heute morgen erscheint in der Sendungsverfolgung dann"Lagerung in Zustellbasis wegen Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertagen" ???
Anruf bei DHL, die freunldiche Dame teilte mir mit, dass der Zusteller vermutlich KEINEN PLATZ mehr in seinem Transporter hat. Aaaahhhhrrrggg!
Naja, morgen bin ich nicht zu hause, heute abholen geht nicht, werde dann wohl sa morgen vor der Filiale stehen. 
Allen anderen viel Geduld, ich hoffe es lohnt sich.
Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit Lieferzeit und Service von Canyon.


----------



## Canyon_Rider (28. Mai 2009)

Aslo ich finde dass bei Canyon nicht sehr viel geklappt hat. Ich hatte meinen Lieferdatum am 28.4 und das fr 7 ist noch immer nicht da... hab schon 2 mails in 2 wochen bekommen dass mein bike innerhalb der nächsten 4 tage geliefert wird und dann gestern auch nochmals eine dass es erst in den nächsten 14 tagen kommt. Ich überlege nun es vielleicht abzubestellen.


----------



## Konf (28. Mai 2009)

miedo schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Lob für canyon.
> 
> Ich hab mein grand canyon 6 in weiß am 28. april per Nachnahme bestellt.
> Liefertermin war der 17.8.09., das war mir zu lang.
> ...



Tja, ich hab halt keine Versandbestätigung erhalten...

Hab' schon mal vor 2 Jahren ein Fahrrad im Internet bestellt. Kam auch ewig nicht. Irgendwann stellte sich dann heraus, das es niemals kommen und ich auch mein Geld nie wieder sehen würde, da der Anbieter einfach mal kurzerhand Insolvenz angemeldet hatte. Bis dahin hatter er mich auch des öffteren vertröstet.

Scheine kein Glück mit Rädern zu haben...

Da mir ehrlich gesagt das alles langsam zu blöd wird geh ich jetzt los und seh mir mal Ghost und Cube Räder an. Vielleicht ist da was dabei was es nicht nur virtuell gibt.

Eigentlich würde mir das Canyon-Rad schon am besten gefallen aber ein wichtiges Kaufargument für mich ist, dass das Fahrrad auch zu einem (halbwegs) definierten Zeitpunkt zur Verfügung steht. Wenn ich ein Rad bestelle, eine Lieferdauer von zwei Wochen genannt bekomme und dann mehrfach offensichtlich um Zeit zu schinden vertröstet werde ohne halbwegs verstehbare Verspätungsgründe geschweige denn eines neuen Liefertermins genannt zu bekommen, dann fühle ich mich eben ein wenig verarscht. Ich frage mich in wie fern so ein Verhalten unlauteren Wettbewerb darstellt, da man mich mit falschen zeitlichen Angaben bindet um dann wenn halt mal eben alle Komponenten zu sau biligen Preisen verfügbar sind mir das Rad liefert (im Herbst).

Ausreden ala "Lackieranlage blabla" zählen hierbei nicht. Bin selber Ingenieur und muss selber häufig heikle Systeme produktiv stellen, aber da mache ich natürlich (wenigstens halbwegs) eine Risikoabschätzung um dann passende Fallback-Lösungen im Fall der Fälle parat zu haben. Für alles Andere würde ich aber sofort mächtig eine auf den Deckel kriegen.


----------



## gudleif (28. Mai 2009)

Nachdem ich erstmal geschockt war, das der Liefertermin für mein Nerve XC 7.0 der 31.August ist und ich stornieren wollte, hat mich Canyon sehr sehr positiv überrascht.
Wenn ich mein E-Mailfach zitieren darf:
Onlinebestellung 24.5
Bestellbestätigung 25.5
Komissionierung 26.5
Versand 27.5
grad bei DHL Trackingnummer gesucht:
Elektronische Sendungsdaten liegen vor sollte also heut noch im Frachtzentrum ankommen
Da hat Canyon mein volles Lob verdient 

PS: Und das trotz der Rahmenfarbe Pure Orange​


----------



## onkelpelle (28. Mai 2009)

gudleif schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich mein E-Mailfach zitieren darf:
> Onlinebestellung 24.5
> Bestellbestätigung 25.5
> ...



Mannomann, das nenn ich mal pronto. So wünscht sich das hier wahrscheinlich jeder. Wird wohl aber nen (Wunsch)Traum bleiben


----------



## gudleif (28. Mai 2009)

Na noch ist es nich da, aber ich belohn euch mit nem geilen Bild davon, wenn es morgn kommt( kommen sollte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haske (28. Mai 2009)

- Bestellbestätigung: 09.12.08
- geplanter LT: 11.05.09
- 5.5.09: Rundmail - Verschiebung LT um 1 Woche
- 18.05.09: 1. Kommissionierungsmail
- 25.05.09: 2. Komissionierungmail
- bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung - 5 Monate 19 Tage nach Bestellbestätigung, 17 Tage nach LT, 1 Tag vor 2-wöchigem Bikeurlaub :-(


----------



## Canyon_Rider (28. Mai 2009)

da kann man sich auch schon mal fragen wieso einige bikes mit solch einer Verspätung geliefert werden und ander wiederum wie z.b. das von gudleif innerhalb einiger Tage schon unterwegs ist


----------



## 9mmBong (28. Mai 2009)

- Bestellbestätigung: 03.04.09
- geplanter LT: 14.04.09
- 5.5.09: Rundmail - Verschiebung LT um 1 Woche
- 18.05.09: 1. Kommissionierungsmail
- Telefonat:"Ihr Bike wird momentan montiert"
- 25.05.09: 2. Komissionierungmail
- 27.05.09: Email an Canyon

Bis heute weder ne Antwort noch sonst irgendwas erhalten

Nie wieder werd ich mir en Canyon holn, reine Verarsche der ganze Laden. Würd nicht jeder per Vorrauskasse zahln wär der Saftladen schon längst bankrott


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (28. Mai 2009)

21.04.2009: Bestellung Nerve XC 5.0 Weiß als EXPRESSBIKE
...
...
27.04.2009: Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin 11.05.2009
...
...
05.05.2009: 0-8-15 Email mit Lieferzusage 20 KW
...
...
18.05.2009: Komissionierungsmail die Erste
...
...
25.05.2009 Komissionierungsmail die Zweite
...
28.05.2009 Heute: NICHTS

Zwischendurch schon 2 Mal mit Canyon telefoniert und derzeit in Kontakt mit Herrn Brückner, mal sehen ob das jetzt fruchtet


----------



## dortmund biker (28. Mai 2009)

ich bin raus. 

habe ewig gewartet, aber mir bringt das rad nichts mehr, wenn ich es erst nach meiner geplanten alpentour erhalte. 

storniert und ein rocky mountain slayer sxc bestellt (mit leider deutlich schlechterer austattung, aber was solls...  )


----------



## Konf (28. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt mal der erste Zwischenstand meiner *Bikeless-Idiot-Liste*:

1. Platz: 9mm-Bong (1.K.-M+4T: 22.05 / vLT: 14.04)
2. Platz: haske / MZ-DJ-III (1.K.-M.+4T: 22.05 / vLT: 11.05)
3. Platz: Konf (1.K.-M.+4T: 22.05 /vLT: 19.05)


Als erstes Sortierkriterium habe ich den Liefertermin der ersten Kommisionierungsmail + 4 Tage genommen, da diese ominösen zweiten Kommisionierungsmails niemals als offizielle Lieferverzögerung deklariert wurden, sondern behauptet wurde, dass beim Umzug des Hauptlagers die Komissionierungszusagen gelöscht wurden und halt nochmal verschickt wurden.

Als zweites Kriterium habe ich die vorläufige Lieferterminzusage aus der Bestellbestätigung genommen um abbilden zu können, wer denn hier das ärmste Schwein ist.

Leute, deren Liefertermin (1. Komm-Mail + vier Tage) noch nicht erreicht ist, sind nicht aufgeführt, da sie (bislang) selbstgewählte Bikeless-Idiots sind (Canyon hat bislang bei denen Wort gehalten).


----------



## lukrab (28. Mai 2009)

So jetzt ist es wirklich vorbei, heute kam mein Nerve AM 6.0. Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich meine Geschichte nicht mal an Canyon schicke .

Ich wünsch alle anderen noch viel Glück und eine große Geduld.

mfg lukrab


----------



## 9mmBong (28. Mai 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es wirklich vorbei, heute kam mein Nerve AM 6.0. Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich meine Geschichte nicht mal an Canyon schicke .
> 
> Ich wünsch alle anderen noch viel Glück und eine große Geduld.
> 
> mfg lukrab



Schick die ma lieber zum Bike- oder Mountainbike-Magazin werd ich auch tun, bei Canyon ließt des eh keiner


----------



## jaamaa (28. Mai 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es wirklich vorbei, heute kam mein Nerve AM 6.0. Ich überlege mir gerade ob ich meine Geschichte nicht mal an Canyon schicke .





9mmBong schrieb:


> Schick die ma lieber zum Bike- oder Mountainbike-Magazin werd ich auch tun, bei Canyon ließt des eh keiner



Spart Euch die Arbeit! Bei Canyon interessiert es niemanden und die Bike Bravos greifen, aus welchen Gründen  auch immer, dieses Thema auch  nicht auf.

Investiert die Zeit lieber in ein paar Trail Runden mit dem neuen Bike.

@lukrab
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß


----------



## thoms3n (29. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Spart Euch die Arbeit! Bei Canyon interessiert es niemanden und die Bike Bravos greifen, aus welchen Gründen  auch immer, dieses Thema auch  nicht auf.
> 
> Investiert die Zeit lieber in ein paar Trail Runden mit dem neuen Bike.
> 
> ...



Und für die, die noch warten ist doch ganz einfach bei Canyoun NIE NIMMER garnie nicht Vorauskasse bezahlen entweder Nachnahme oder selbst abholen, ja schon mein zweites Canyon und damit super Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (29. Mai 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Spart Euch die Arbeit! Bei Canyon interessiert es niemanden und die Bike Bravos greifen, aus welchen Gründen  auch immer, dieses Thema auch  nicht auf.
> 
> Investiert die Zeit lieber in ein paar Trail Runden mit dem neuen Bike.
> 
> ...



Ja da hast du wahrscheinlich leider recht . Naja den Tipp nehm ich mir zu Herzen, echt geiles Wetter heute.

mfg lukrab


----------



## fbeuleke (29. Mai 2009)

Heute um 9:55 kam der freundliche DHL Kurier und aufgrund dessen weil ich heute frei habe, konnte ich mich direkt an die Arbeit machen und mein Bike zusammenbauen

ich verabschiede mich somit aus dem Wartezimmer und genieße mein neues Bike bei dem schönen Wetter

*Hardtail GRAND CANYON 7.0 in schwarz*

erster Eindruck: *absolut genial!!!!!*

ich drücke euch allen die Daumen das Ihr bald eure Bikes in Empfang nehmen könnt


----------



## Slevin (29. Mai 2009)

Okay, verabschiede mich auch aus dem Wartezimmer.
Habe eben mein Canyon in Koblenz abgeholt und schon die erste Runde gedreht. 

Allen wartenden wünsche ich noch eine Kurze Zeit bis das Rad bei Euch ist.

Adé


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (29. Mai 2009)

Tja das Versprechen die Bikes aller Betroffenden bis zum Wochenende zu liefern, wurde wie zu erwarten war nicht eingehalten...einfach nur Schade


----------



## 9mmBong (29. Mai 2009)

MZ-DJ-III schrieb:


> Tja das Versprechen die Bikes aller Betroffenden bis zum Wochenende zu liefern, wurde wie zu erwarten war nicht eingehalten...einfach nur Schade



Schade? Des is ne absolute Frechheit!!!

Hab jetzt ma mit meim Anwalt gesprochen:

§ 286 BGB
*Verzug des Schuldners* 
(1) Leistet der Schuldner auf eine Mahnung des Gläubigers nicht, die nach dem Eintritt der Fälligkeit erfolgt, so kommt er durch die Mahnung in Verzug. Der Mahnung stehen die Erhebung der Klage auf die Leistung sowie die Zustellung eines Mahnbescheids im Mahnverfahren gleich. 

(2) Der Mahnung bedarf es *nicht*, wenn 

1. für die Leistung eine Zeit nach dem Kalender bestimmt ist, 
2. *der Leistung ein Ereignis vorauszugehen hat und eine angemessene Zeit für die Leistung in der Weise bestimmt ist, dass sie sich von dem Ereignis an nach dem Kalender berechnen lässt*, 
3. der Schuldner die Leistung ernsthaft und endgültig verweigert, 
4. aus besonderen Gründen unter Abwägung der beiderseitigen Interessen der sofortige Eintritt des Verzugs gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## jahmo (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich darf mich jetzt auch endlich abmelden. Anfang April hab ich mein XC 6.0 bestellt und wurde mit einem Liefertermin Mitte Juni abgespeist. Nach ca. 2 Wochen kam dann die berüchtigte Mail von Arnold, die mir einen Liefertermin Ende Juli bescherte. Daher hab ich mich entschieden zu stronieren und das XC 7.0 Expressbike zu bestellen. Das ist jetzt auch nach ca. 3 Wochen angekommen!! JIHAA!!

Jetzt schleifen allerdings die Bremsen und es wurde keine Bedinungsanleitung für die formula oro 24 mitgeliefert. Kann mir von euch vll. jemand helfen??
Außerdem konnte ich nirgends die Drehmomentangabe für den Lenker finden. Weiß zufällig jemand mit wieviel Schmagges ich da anziehen darf??

Danke Leute!


----------



## haske (29. Mai 2009)

Also, wenn dann am Dienstag die 3. Kommissionierungsmail verschickt wird, mutiert das ganze wirklich zur Farce. So geht man nicht mit seinen Kunden um!

Ich finde Canyon sollte sich bei solch eklatanten Lieferzeiten und solch schlechter Kundenbetreuung wenigstens kulant zeigen und die Versandkosten erlassen oder alternativ den Kunden anderweitig entgegenkommen, z.B. in dem wieder kostenlos ein Kettenstrebenschutz beigelegt wird.


----------



## Trooper_258 (29. Mai 2009)

So, schalte mich auch mal wieder ein. Hab am 25.05. auch meine 2te Kommissionierungsmail bekommen. Hab daraufhin heute mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter telefoniert der mir versicherte das mein Bike am 3. oder 04.06. versendet wird. Abwarten. The story continues...


----------



## elch01 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich stell jetzt mal hier die Behauptung auf das Cabyon auch ein Problem mit der EDV hat. 
Heute selbst erlebt. 
Rad abgeholt mitbestellte Joplin natürlich nicht montiert. Ausdruck der Lieferpapiere steht sie auch nicht drin in meiner Auftragsbestätigung stand sie drin. An der Kasse 1/2 Stunde gewartet weil der Admin anscheinend nichts besseres zu tun hatte als in den Geschäftszeiten am Navision( ERP System ) rumzuschrauben und Tabellen zu sperren 
Professionell IT sieht anders aus !!!

Ich hab mein Bike und das wesentlich früher als der bestätigt Liefertermin Ende August. Drück allen Anderen die Daumen das sich Canyon sputet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buerer (29. Mai 2009)

So, bin jetzt auch endgültig raus 
Hab mein Rad heut Mittag in Koblenz abgholt. Muß sagen, geniales Bike und absolut toller Service beim Abholen. Top.
Morgen Früh geht's gleich auf Tour.


----------



## Klebstoff (29. Mai 2009)

Ich kann ja verstehen das hier einige wirklich enttäuscht sind. Aber wartet mal bis ihr euer Rad habt. Dann ist alles gut. Das es hier häufig probleme gibt wissen ja mittlerweile alle. seid doch lieber froh das ihr eines dieser tollen Räder bekommt, auch wenn es schwer fällt bei der warterei. 

Wenn ihr alle so unzufrieden seid und sogar negative leserbriefe schreiben wollt dann storniert bitte eure bestellung und wechselt die marke. 

Meckern und alles schlechtreden und dann trotzdem kunde sein wollen,...ich weiß ja nicht.

so long


----------



## jaamaa (29. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das hier einige wirklich enttäuscht sind. Aber wartet mal bis ihr euer Rad habt. Dann ist alles gut. Das es hier häufig probleme gibt wissen ja mittlerweile alle. seid doch lieber froh das ihr eines dieser tollen Räder bekommt, auch wenn es schwer fällt bei der warterei.
> 
> Wenn ihr alle so unzufrieden seid und sogar negative leserbriefe schreiben wollt dann storniert bitte eure bestellung und wechselt die marke.
> 
> ...



Was bitte hat den das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Top Bike alles andere, was nicht so doll ist, kompensieren soll. 
Es ist ja nun mal nicht so, dass die Teile verschenkt werden und man dann froh ist, eins bekommen zu haben.


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (29. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das hier einige wirklich enttäuscht sind. Aber wartet mal bis ihr euer Rad habt. Dann ist alles gut. Das es hier häufig probleme gibt wissen ja mittlerweile alle. seid doch lieber froh das ihr eines dieser tollen Räder bekommt, auch wenn es schwer fällt bei der warterei.
> 
> Wenn ihr alle so unzufrieden seid und sogar negative leserbriefe schreiben wollt dann storniert bitte eure bestellung und wechselt die marke.
> 
> ...



Lol, es geht ja auch darum dass ständig erzählt wird, ja dann und dann wird geliefert....äääh ja neee also später dann aufjedenfall....also eeeh bike is komissioniert dauert nich mehr lang....und so weiter und sofort.

Ich weiß nich wie Du das siehst, aber ich und andere hier werden halt nicht gern hingehalten weil das in meinen Augen einfach unfair uns ggü. ist. 

Wenn ein Expressbike 8 Wochen Lieferzeit hat, darf ich es nicht Expressbike nennen oder auf der Homepage schreiben "Ab Lager innerhalb weniger Tage lieferbar". z.B.


----------



## soeckel (30. Mai 2009)

Bin nun nach 15 Tagen schon wieder raus. 
13.05. Torque FR 8.0 L deep purple Expressbike bestellt
14.05. Bestätigung
25.05. Kommissionierung
26.05. Versand
28.05. DHL kommt, keiner ist da
29.05. Besuch bei der Post

Kontakt mit Canyon nur über PN mit Herrn Brückner, der immer sofort geantwortet hat.

Hoffe mal für alle hier Verbliebenen dass es jetzt rund läuft bei Canyon.


----------



## miedo (30. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe mein Bike jetzt auch. Grand canyon 6.
 Irgendwie kommt es mir vor als sei es ein bißchen klein (18,5 " bzw. M), Ich bin 180 cm, der Position Finder hat mir aber diese Größe empfohlen, naja mal schauen, meine freundin findets witzig...
 sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden, Probe runde schon gedreht gestern, musste aber die Bremsen entlüften bevors losging...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (30. Mai 2009)

Klebstoff schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das hier einige wirklich enttäuscht sind. Aber wartet mal bis ihr euer Rad habt. Dann ist alles gut. Das es hier häufig probleme gibt wissen ja mittlerweile alle. seid doch lieber froh das ihr eines dieser tollen Räder bekommt, auch wenn es schwer fällt bei der warterei.
> 
> Wenn ihr alle so unzufrieden seid und sogar negative leserbriefe schreiben wollt dann storniert bitte eure bestellung und wechselt die marke.
> 
> ...



Ja du weißt echt nix


----------



## Blackmodem (30. Mai 2009)

Reih mich jetzt auch mal hier ein :

- Bestellbestätigung: 21.04.09
- geplanter LT: 11.05.09
- 5.5.09: Rundmail - KEINE Verschiebung sondern eigentlich ne bestätigung des angegebenen 1.Liefertermins
- 18.05.09: 1. Kommissionierungsmail
- 25.05.09: 2. Komissionierungmail
- bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung

Und das auf ein Bike das laut aussage des Servic Menschen am Telefon auf Lager ist!!


----------



## Quakeman (31. Mai 2009)

Quakeman schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Bestätigungsmail erhalten.
> 
> Nerve XC 7.0 anodized black in L
> bestellt am 10.5 geplanter Liefertermin 25.5
> ...



Ich bin auch raus. Bei mir hat alles super geklappt. Habe das Bike Gestern bekommen und muss sagen, es ist einfach traumhaft! Euch anderen noch viel Glück.


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (31. Mai 2009)

Meines kam letztes Wochenende. 
Leider wird erstmal wenig mit biken. Mein PC hat nen Blitzschlag abbekommen und muss nun erstmal repariert werden.....


----------



## Synch (1. Juni 2009)

Bei mir siehts so aus dass ich noch nichtmal eine Komissionierungsmail erhalten habe.
Bestellt und Bezahlt seit ANFANG MÄRZ!

Und Leute die später als ich bestellt haben halten ihr Bike bereits in Händen.

Mich zipft das ganze nur mehr an.


----------



## siemo (2. Juni 2009)

siemo schrieb:


> Hab heute gesehen das man das Verve XC 5.0 in wieß ALS Express Bike
> Bestellen, nun wird es kein 7.0 mehr . Hoffe das 5.0 ist schnell da und ich bekomme keine 2 Komm... Mails und warte 4 Wochen auf ein Express Bike




Hab heute die Mail bekommen das mein Bike kommissioniert  wird .   Na dann mal Daumen drücken das alles schnell geht. Da kann ich ja mit ein wenig Glück am Wochenende die erste Runde drehen.


----------



## onkelpelle (2. Juni 2009)

Meines wird auch schon seit letzter Woche Dienstag "komissioniert". Das mit dem angekündigten Versand innerhalb von vier Werktagen glaube ich noch nicht so ganz, dass müßte ja dann spätestens heute in den Versand gehen.
Falls nicht, wird's storniert und ich kauf nen Stumpi (oder Giant) ...


----------



## wawa80 (2. Juni 2009)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Meines wird auch schon seit letzter Woche Dienstag "komissioniert". Das mit dem angekündigten Versand innerhalb von vier Werktagen glaube ich noch nicht so ganz, dass müßte ja dann spätestens heute in den Versand gehen.
> Falls nicht, wird's storniert und ich kauf nen Stumpi (oder Giant) ...



Dasselbe hier. Wäre doch sehr positiv überrascht wenn es heute rausginge.


----------



## HumanOfTheWeek (2. Juni 2009)

Bei mir - auch wenn ich nicht "offiziell" in diesem Faden angemeldet war - hat alles (!) sehr (!) gut (!) geklappt. Nur, damit nicht nur die Horror-Meldungen durchgehenâ¦

Hatte Ende April ein GC 6.0 bestellt (weiss, L), Liefertermin sollte im August sein - die Probleme bei Canyon waren ja bekannt und mitten in der Saison muss man eben auch mal ein wenig warten (wie auch bei einigen anderen Herstellern; Cube tat sich da afaik auch sehr schwer dieses Jahrâ¦).

Kommissionierung und Lieferung war dann Ã¼berraschenderweise schon letzte Woche - also Ende Mai, nach nur vier Wochen. Prima (Und geiles Bike btw)!

Und das der Service bei Canyon nicht so schlecht ist, wie hÃ¤ufig kolportiert, beweist hoffentlich, was ich in den nÃ¤chsten paar Tagen in der Post erwarte (kommissioniert ist es schon): Ich wusste nicht, dass kein Neoprenschutz fÃ¼r die Kettenstrebe mitgeliefert wird und hatte zumindest einen Hinweis darauf erwartet; fÃ¼r das Teil zahlen ist ja kein Thema, aber ich hÃ¤tte gerne eine zweite Bestellung vermiedenâ¦

Dennoch das Teil online geordert und einen entsprechenden Vermerk in das dafÃ¼r vorgesehene Feld geschrieben. Vielleicht macht ja manchmal auch der Ton die Musik, aber meine Bestell-Info weist keinen Rechnungsbetrag aus, wie Ã¼blich, sondern ist voll mit Nullen. Soll heissen: wenn ich das richtig verstehe (und ich hatte Vorkasse angegebenâ¦) bekomme ich das Teil gratis.

Ich will einige offensichtliche Probleme nicht schÃ¶nreden, aber bisher habe ich mit Canyon nur gute Erfahrungen. Letztes Jahr den Renner. Dieses Jahr das MTB. Inkl. des Nachsatzes wg. des Neopren-Teils.

Soviel dazuâ¦


----------



## siemo (2. Juni 2009)

@ onkelpelle 

Warum innerhalb von 4 Tagen in Versand ???

Bei mir steht in der Mail das es innerhalb von 48h an DHL übergeben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkelpelle (2. Juni 2009)

Zitat aus der Mail von Canyon:

".... vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden
vier Werktage an DHL übergeben. Anschliessend erhalten Sie eine
Versandbestätigungper E-Mail mit Angabe der Trackingnummer Ihres Paketes."

Vielleicht schrauben die ja jetzt schneller oder haben noch ein paar Hilfsarbeiter engagiert


----------



## CroCop (2. Juni 2009)

Bei mir hat sich auch noch nichts getan 
Kommissionierungsmail am 25.05. erhalten und bis jetzt noch keine Meldung. Hoffe das wird noch was....


----------



## beerig (2. Juni 2009)

Na dann geselle ich mich mal dazu

20. April Nerve XC 8.0 bestellt (zugesagter Liefertermin 18. Mai)
5. Mai -> Liefertermin auf KW 26 verschoben

aufgrund dessen ->
5. Mai -> Bestellung storniert und ein lagerndes "Express" MR 8.0 bestellt

18. Mai -> erste Kommisionier Mail
25. Mai -> zweite Kommisionier Mail

bis heute NIX angekommen und keine Versandbestätigung....

Bei meiner Freundin eins zu eins dasselbe.

Meines Erachtens wissen die nicht was sie tun. Und haben komplett den Überblick verloren. Ich selbst betreue seit 9 Jahren Navision. Es kann nicht sein dass man nicht weiß, wann die Ware raus geht, zumindest ungefähr. Die fischen komplett im Trüben.

Auch beim Kundenservice, weiß die rechte Hand nicht was die linke tut. Komplett unterschiedliche Aussagen und immer dass gleich Bla Bla Bla.

Wenn Canyon nicht immer wieder schieben würde und mal klare Aussagen treffen würde, könnte man selbst entscheiden, ob man so lange wartet.

Als Kunde fühl ich mich nur noch veräppelt...


----------



## 9mmBong (2. Juni 2009)

Veräppelt ist aber leicht untertrieben...dreckig verarscht triffts wohl eher^^


----------



## Hesse77 (2. Juni 2009)

Auch ich habe heute die Nachricht erhalten das mein Bike kommissioniert wird . Ich bin gespannt wie lang es nun noch dauert bis ich es abholen kann....


----------



## mobyx (2. Juni 2009)

Habe mir ein cc 6.0 am 18.05.09 bestellt.
Zwei Tage später kam die mail mit dem Liefertermin 28.09.09 !
Habe umgehend widerrufen.

Schade Canyon.

Ein nun sehr glücklicher Cube-Fahrer...


----------



## beerig (2. Juni 2009)

bis morgen sollen ja alle Rückstandsbikes raus sein. Bin ja mal gespannt.

Am geilsten find ich immer, wenn ich auf die Canyon Seite schaue und unter meinem Rad steht "sofort Verfügbar" und dass seit 4 Wochen. Genauso lange wie ich seit meiner Notgedrungenen Umbestellung von Nerve XC auf MR warte.

Auch geil war ein Telefongespräch, nach 1 Stunde Warteschleife. In diesem Gespräch hatte ich wohl nen sehr genervten Mitarbeiter denn ich meine Geschichte nochmal aufs Auge gedrückt habe und ich def. gehört habe, wie er zu nem anderen Mitarbeiter gemeint hat." Wieder so einer bla bla bla" 

Auch geil war eine E-Mail einer sehr motivierten Mitarbeiterin, die nach der xten Nachfrage Fenstertag (Do Feiertag) meinte, sie kümmert sich darum, aber Zitat: "Leider sind alle Verantwortlichen
heute urlaubsabwesend" 

Service ist was anderes !!!


----------



## Yoshi (2. Juni 2009)

Mal kurz meine Story:

Erst ewig lange überlegt, ob ich überhaupt beim Versandhandel bestellen soll, dann die ganzen Horror-Stories über Canyon (hier ja sogar live  ), schlussendlich:

Bestellt am 11. Mai
Bestellbestätigung am gleichen Tag erhalten, Liefertermin 21. Juli !!!
Dann aber nicht storniert, sondern erstmal umgeschaut ob sich in der Zeit besserer Angebote ergeben.
Über Pfingsten in Urlaub gefahren, jetzt Postfach gecheckt, und siehe da: gleich mehrere Mails von Canyon im Postfach. Mit mulmigen Gefühl ob eines neuen Liefertermins die Mail geöffnet, und: DAS BIKE IST KOMMISSIONIERT!!! Gleich die nächsten geöffnet, das Bike wurde heute an DHL übergeben, und ist schon im Tracking-System erfasst! Wenn also alles gut geht, dann kann ich das Bike am Wochenende auf dem MTB-Lehrgang gleich einfahren!!! 

Einen Haken hat die Sache allerdings: Wenn alles stimmt, dann habe ich gar nicht genug Geld auf dem Konto, das ist noch beim Tagesgeld und verzinst sich... Aber dafür gibts ja ne Freundin!!!

Also hoffentlich melde ich mich demnächst hier endgültig ab, bis dahin: so long and keep smiling!!!


----------



## Lecher (2. Juni 2009)

Yoshi schrieb:


> Mal kurz meine Story:
> 
> Erst ewig lange überlegt, ob ich überhaupt beim Versandhandel bestellen soll, dann die ganzen Horror-Stories über Canyon (hier ja sogar live  ), schlussendlich:
> 
> ...




Was hastn fürn Bike bestellt ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymondo (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Wartezimmer,

ich bin raus hier:

Torque ES 8.0 (Express Bike Gr. L / weiß)
18.05. Bestellt in Koblenz
18.05. Bezahlt
23.05. Bestätigung Zahlungseingang
26.05. Bestellung wird kommisioniert
28.05. Übergeben an DHL
02.06. um 8:30 Uhr geliefert!!!

Thanks Canyon!!!!

Grüße
Christian


----------



## racer70 (2. Juni 2009)

Hab heute ein Expressbike bestellt. Sofort nach 2 Stunden die Bestellbestätigung erhalten mit einem Liefertermin 16.6

2 Wochen für ein Expressbike. Ist das normal?


----------



## RazerFox40 (2. Juni 2009)

auweia nein du hast glück normal sinds 6 wochen 

lol


----------



## racer70 (2. Juni 2009)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> auweia nein du hast glück normal sinds 6 wochen
> 
> lol


 
naja der Liefertermin scheint ja nicht verbindlich zu sein. also abwarten was passiert..bis 30.6 haben sie Zeit dann gehts zum Alpencross....notfalls storniere ich und hole mir ein Cube


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Wasn fürn cube dude bei denen schauts auch net besser aus, schau mich an ich wart seit anfang märz auf mein stereo ^^ also es sei denn du hast ein bestimmtes beim dealer deines vertrauens endeckt.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## racer70 (2. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Wasn fürn cube dude bei denen schauts auch net besser aus, schau mich an ich wart seit anfang märz auf mein stereo ^^ also es sei denn du hast ein bestimmtes beim dealer deines vertrauens endeckt.
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 
nö also hier stehen Cube's massig rum. Cube Reaction meine ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Achso ich will im nächsten ja auch noch n HT holen da ist die entscheidungen auch noch nicht gefallen ob reaction oder grand canyon für canyon spricht die ausstattung beim cube gefallen mir die rahmen besser und die farben. Naja erstmal muss mein stereo ma ankommen bevor ich mir gedanken übers nächste bike mache. Na dann noch viel glück mit dem Canyon und das die das noch rechtzeitig schaffen. Die Hersteller mit C am anfang scheine ja so was an sich zu haben was Lieferzeiten angeht^^

gruz<schlicki


----------



## racer70 (2. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Achso ich will im nächsten ja auch noch n HT holen da ist die entscheidungen auch noch nicht gefallen ob reaction oder grand canyon für canyon spricht die ausstattung beim cube gefallen mir die rahmen besser und die farben. Naja erstmal muss mein stereo ma ankommen bevor ich mir gedanken übers nächste bike mache. Na dann noch viel glück mit dem Canyon und das die das noch rechtzeitig schaffen. Die Hersteller mit C am anfang scheine ja so was an sich zu haben was Lieferzeiten angeht^^
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 

mich interessiert eh nur der sand blasted black rahmen. Die lackrahmen kannste knicken beim Mountainbike. Sieht 6 monate toll aus und dann haste lackplatzer wenn du oft im Gelände bist. Und die schwarzen Rahmen sehen bei beiden gut aus. 

Ja deswegen habe ich das AL 7.0 bestellt, da bessere Anbauteile und 200 Euro günstiger als das Reaction. Und vorallem ist der Rahmen 400gr. leichter


----------



## Yoshi (2. Juni 2009)

Lecher schrieb:


> Was hastn fürn Bike bestellt ??



Grand Canyon Al 6.0, Größe M (hoffentlich passt die auch), sand-blasted anodized black


----------



## schlickjump3r (2. Juni 2009)

Ich wollt auch erst n schwarzes Nerve am aber da hat mir dieses jahr die Ausstattung nich gefallen, dann irgendwie aufs stereo gestoßen und hab mich auf anhieb ins weisse R1 verliebt. die Anodized Rahmen haben zwar ihre vorteile nich nur geringere empfindlichkeit gegen steinschläge sondern auch noch gewicht aber irgendwie war mir schwarz dann doch zu langweilig.

ps. der Rahmen vom Cube sogar 70 gramm leichter als der von Grand canyon nur das die Bikes ansich im vergleich Grand canyon al 7.0 und Cube reaction hs33 350 gramm unterschied haben laut hp geschuldet der ausstattung da is das canyon natürlich besser.

gruz<schlicki


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

schlickjump3r schrieb:


> Ich wollt auch erst n schwarzes Nerve am aber da hat mir dieses jahr die Ausstattung nich gefallen, dann irgendwie aufs stereo gestoßen und hab mich auf anhieb ins weisse R1 verliebt. die Anodized Rahmen haben zwar ihre vorteile nich nur geringere empfindlichkeit gegen steinschläge sondern auch noch gewicht aber irgendwie war mir schwarz dann doch zu langweilig.
> 
> ps. der Rahmen vom Cube sogar 70 gramm leichter als der von Grand canyon nur das die Bikes ansich im vergleich Grand canyon al 7.0 und Cube reaction hs33 350 gramm unterschied haben laut hp geschuldet der ausstattung da is das canyon natürlich besser.
> 
> gruz<schlicki


 
hast recht habe das Cube Race gemeint. 
Ja die All Mountain und insbesondere das Stereo sieht super aus. Ich habe mir auch so ein Teil eingebildet und wollte sehr lange das Nerve XC. Habe es dann aber nach 4 Wochen wieder verkauft, weil es mir einfach zu "lahm" ist. Ich "race" gerne und fahre 80% befestigte Wege und da kannste einem HT nicht das Wasser reichen, egal wie fit deine Beine Da macht ein HT doppelt Spaß und den einen Alpencross im Jahr der geht auch mit HT locker wenn man fahrtechnisch fit ist.


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> Hab heute ein Expressbike bestellt. Sofort nach 2 Stunden die Bestellbestätigung erhalten mit einem Liefertermin 16.6
> 
> 2 Wochen für ein Expressbike. Ist das normal?



Bei mir waren auch 2 Wochen vorausgesagt und dann kam es nach 8 Tagen.
Hoffe Du bezahlst per Nachnahme, da geht's dann wohl schneller, da Canyon ja die Kohle will.


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Bei mir waren auch 2 Wochen vorausgesagt und dann kam es nach 8 Tagen.
> Hoffe Du bezahlst per Nachnahme, da geht's dann wohl schneller, da Canyon ja die Kohle will.


 
ja Nachnahme.
Was ich halt nicht verstehe. Sie geben an Expressbikes sind bereits montiert und fertig und dann geben sie 2 wöchigen Liefertermin ab. Normal dürfte sowas keine 4 Tage dauern. Ins Lager, verpacken -> DHL und gut.
Kann aber sein, das sie pauschal 2 Wochen angeben.


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> ja Nachnahme.
> Was ich halt nicht verstehe. Sie geben an Expressbikes sind bereits montiert und fertig und dann geben sie 2 wöchigen Liefertermin ab. Normal dürfte sowas keine 4 Tage dauern. Ins Lager, verpacken -> DHL und gut.
> Kann aber sein, das sie pauschal 2 Wochen angeben.



Ja das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich bekam auch nur eine Mail mit avisiertem Lieferdatum und dann stands auf einmal da. Zum Glück hatte ich das Geld parat - sind schon lustige Gesellen bei Canyon


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ja das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich bekam auch nur eine Mail mit avisiertem Lieferdatum und dann stands auf einmal da. Zum Glück hatte ich das Geld parat - sind schon lustige Gesellen bei Canyon


 
ohne kommission Mail und DHL Trackingnummer?
Einfach Postpote geklingelt mit dem Teil in der Hand?
strange


----------



## Chriese (3. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich bin dann mal weg.....

Bestellt 16.04.09
Angekommen 30.05.09

Bei mir hat alles super geklappt (schweißwischweg).


Gruß
Chriese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> ja Nachnahme.
> Was ich halt nicht verstehe. Sie geben an Expressbikes sind bereits montiert und fertig und dann geben sie 2 wöchigen Liefertermin ab. Normal dürfte sowas keine 4 Tage dauern. Ins Lager, verpacken -> DHL und gut.
> Kann aber sein, das sie pauschal 2 Wochen angeben.


 

was ist den jetzt los? Gerade finde ich diese eMail in meinem Postfach??


Sehr geehrter Herr ......

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir stellen derzeit Ihre Bestellung zusammen und werden diese innerhalb der kommenden
48 Stunden an DHL übergeben. Anschließend erhalten Sie eine Versandbestätigung
per E-Mail mit Angabe der Trackingnummer Ihres Paketes.
Mit dieser Trackingnummer können Sie den Status Ihrer Sendung verfolgen.

Tut sich bei Canyon wirklich was im Moment? 
Dann kommt das Bike am Samstag wie es aussieht, geilo.


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

sieht bei mir also wie folgt aus:

Onlinebestellung 2.6 , Bestellbestätigung 2.6  (2 Stunden später)
Komissionierung  3.6

Wenn es nun so weitergeht:

Versand 4.6
Erhalten 5.6/6.6

Dann haben sie einen Traumjob abgeliefert. *hoff*hoff*


----------



## thomask (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> was ist den jetzt los? Gerade finde ich diese eMail in meinem Postfach??
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr ......
> ...




Vergiss es - diese Mail habe ich vor einer Woche erhalten...


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Vergiss es - diese Mail habe ich vor einer Woche erhalten...


 
Scheint aber auch bei einigen geklappt zu haben.
Ich denke mal positiv.

Wenn ich auf canyon.de schaue dann ist das AL 7.0 in black erst wieder ab KW39 lieferbar. Ich scheine wohl das letzte ergattert zu haben dieser Marsche.


----------



## onkelpelle (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> sieht bei mir also wie folgt aus:
> 
> Onlinebestellung 2.6 , Bestellbestätigung 2.6  (2 Stunden später)
> Komissionierung  3.6
> ...



Das wäre ja dann mal die schnellste Canyon-Lieferung aller Zeiten 

Ich werde heute da nochmal anrufen und mich nach dem Status meiner Bestellung informieren. Wenn das Teil heute nicht rausgeht, wird das wohl mit dem avisierten Liefertermin vom 8.6. nix. Dann werde ich ganz intensiv über eine Stornierung nachdenken...


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

onkelpelle schrieb:


> Das wäre ja dann mal die schnellste Canyon-Lieferung aller Zeiten
> 
> Ich werde heute da nochmal anrufen und mich nach dem Status meiner Bestellung informieren. Wenn das Teil heute nicht rausgeht, wird das wohl mit dem avisierten Liefertermin vom 8.6. nix. Dann werde ich ganz intensiv über eine Stornierung nachdenken...


 

drücke dir die Daumen. haste auch 1 Expressbike bestellt? Welches denn?
Naja DHL brauch in der Regel einen Tag. Sprich wenn sie es Freitag früh an DHL übergeben, sollte es Sa. allerspät. aber Montags da sein.


----------



## onkelpelle (3. Juni 2009)

Ein sogenanntes "Expressbike" war es bei mir nicht. Ich bin mit dem Kundenbetreuer alle möglichen Modelle durchgegangen, die für mich in Frage kamen und habe dann das mit der kürzesten Lieferzeit genommen. In meinem Fall ist das ein Nerve XC 7.0 in schwarz, Größe M. Werde mich nun mal in die telefonische Warteschlange einreihen...


----------



## Yoshi (3. Juni 2009)

Ich habe sogar schon die DHL-Nachricht, dass mann mich daheim nicht erreichen konnte. Komisch, ich war die ganze Zeit anwesend, keiner hat geklingelt, und der DHL-Mensch kommt hier eigentlich immer zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr, nicht um 10 Uhr morgens....

Da hatte wohl jemand keinen Bock, meine Hausnummer rauszusuchen und ein großes, sperriges Paket in der Gegend rumzutragen  

Jetzt laufe ich gleich mal zur Poststelle und frag nach was da los ist!


----------



## onkelpelle (3. Juni 2009)

Das mit den faulen DHL-Mitarbeitern kenne ich auch aus leidiger Erfahrung. 

Im Übrigen habe ich wenig Hoffnung, das Canyon meinen Liefertermin einhält. Nach 25 Minuten Warteschleife hatte ich dann nen Mitarbeiter dran, aber der konnte mir auch nix neues sagen, außer das sich das Bike noch immer in der "Kommissionierung" befindet und das aufgrund der Auftragslage der Versand evtl. diese Woche aber spätestens nächste Woche erfolgen soll.

Das gleiche könnten sie mir nächste Woche auch erzählen...und irgendwann will ich auch mal biken.

Sollte wohl langsam Plan B aktivieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FACU22 (3. Juni 2009)

Grüße an all die die noch warten müßen...

Bin seit letztem Do. schon gute 100km stumpf bergab gefahren.. Hab nix gemerkt außer dem Fahrtwind der in mein Helm bläst!!

S´FRX 9.0 is nen Traum Bike, es frist alles und man gleitet nur so dahin ..*perfekt*

Also..wir sehen uns wenn ich an Euch vorbei fliege ..

MfG FACU22


PS: hab mein Bike nicht als Express bestellt..(3.5.09)...>>>>>> ine Finger hatte ich es am 28.5.09.... wenn man Glück hat  läufts halt so!


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

Yoshi schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar schon die DHL-Nachricht, dass mann mich daheim nicht erreichen konnte. Komisch, ich war die ganze Zeit anwesend, keiner hat geklingelt, und der DHL-Mensch kommt hier eigentlich immer zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr, nicht um 10 Uhr morgens....



wie jetzt? Wenn du nicht zu Hause wirft er dir ein Kärtchen ein und dann kannst du es abholen vom Postamt am nächsten Tag. Geht eigentlich ganz easy.


----------



## Klebstoff (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> wie jetzt? Wenn du nicht zu Hause wirft er dir ein Kärtchen ein und dann kannst du es abholen vom Postamt am nächsten Tag. Geht eigentlich ganz easy.



wenn die nen guten tag haben bekommst du es sogar kurz vor ladenschluss am gleichem tag


----------



## Yoshi (3. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ich die Karte um 10 Uhr erhalte - und es um 11 schon am Postamt abholen kann, obwohl der DHL-Typ noch seine Runde fährt, dann hatte er es von Anfang an nicht dabei. Die bei der Post haben sofort gesagt, dass ich das bei DHL reklamieren soll, als ich mich beschwert habe.

Aber davon abgesehen steht jetzt gerade ein funkelnagelneues Grand Canyon 6.0 in mattigem schwarz bei mir daheim und wartet auf den ersten Ausritt (der geht standesgemäß in den Biergarten).   

Stören tut mich nur, dass die Kettenstrebe bis auf eine Minimalfolie praktisch keinen Schutz hat, und mein dazugekauftes Kettenstrebenkondom nicht passt. Warum spart man da die paar Cent noch ein anstatt eine ordentliche Lösung zu finden, die dem Kunden die optische Freude am Bike länger erhält?


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

Will mich Canyon nun positiv verappeln? Ich kann das echt nicht glauben nachdem was ich hier alles gelesen habe/musste. Ich schaue gerade in mein Mailfach und sehe folgendes:

Sehr geehrte/xxxxxer ,

vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die Trackingnummer Ihres Pakets lautet 0034xxxxxxxxxxxxxx. 

Also in Summe:

Onlinebestellung 2.6 , Bestellbestätigung 2.6  (2 Stunden später)
Komissionierung  3.6
 Versand 3.6
Erhalten 4.6? oder 5.6

Canyon wenn das wirklich kein Witz, dann DANKE DANKE DANKE DANKE. Ihr seid ein spitzen TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

Yoshi schrieb:


> Stören tut mich nur, dass die Kettenstrebe bis auf eine Minimalfolie praktisch keinen Schutz hat, und mein dazugekauftes Kettenstrebenkondom nicht passt. Warum spart man da die paar Cent noch ein anstatt eine ordentliche Lösung zu finden, die dem Kunden die optische Freude am Bike länger erhält?



Fahr anstatt in den Biergarten zum Händler und hol dir so einen Kettenstrebenschutz. Kostet weniger als die Maß Bier 

Ansonsten wie ist es verarbeitet? Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> Will mich Canyon nun positiv verappeln? Ich kann das echt nicht glauben nachdem was ich hier alles gelesen habe/musste. Ich schaue gerade in mein Mailfach und sehe folgendes:
> 
> Sehr geehrte/xxxxxer ,
> 
> ...



Tja bei manchen dauerts 2 Tage, bei manchen 2 Monate


----------



## Yoshi (3. Juni 2009)

So, ich melde mich hiermit offiziell ab.

Fahrrad erhalten, aufm Olympiaberg probegefahren, geht ab wie Schmidts Katze. Verarbeitung ist top, die vordere Bremse quietscht ein bisschen. Nur aus dem Vorbau kommt ab und zu ein leichtes Knacken - muss ich mal genauer anschauen, woran das liegen könnte.

So long,

Yoshi


----------



## fittschy (3. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> Will mich Canyon nun positiv verappeln? Ich kann das echt nicht glauben nachdem was ich hier alles gelesen habe/musste. Ich schaue gerade in mein Mailfach und sehe folgendes:
> 
> Sehr geehrte/xxxxxer ,
> 
> ...


 was für ein Rad hast Du denn bestellt ?


----------



## racer70 (3. Juni 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> was für ein Rad hast Du denn bestellt ?



wohl das letzte AL 7.0 Express Bike in schwarz.


----------



## wollschwein (3. Juni 2009)

ich setz mich mal mit meinem frauchen hier rein, warten auf 2 bergamont big air 9.8.
wartezeit überbrücken,hardtail fahren und ans fully denken ^^


----------



## Christian27 (3. Juni 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ich setz mich mal mit meinem frauchen hier rein, warten auf 2 bergamont big air 9.8.
> wartezeit überbrücken,hardtail fahren und ans fully denken ^^



Kann das sein das Du hier falsch bist ? Das hier ist das Canyon  Forum


----------



## 9mmBong (3. Juni 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ich setz mich mal mit meinem frauchen hier rein, warten auf 2 bergamont big air 9.8.
> wartezeit überbrücken,hardtail fahren und ans fully denken ^^



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G504U1upJ6s"]YouTube - ich sag raus aber schnell[/ame]


----------



## bone peeler (3. Juni 2009)

Hab gestern meine Trackingnummer bekommen... wenn alles klappt kann ich diese Woche noch die Reifen schmutzig machen...


----------



## jedy (3. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen!

ich hatte mich extra nicht in das wartezimmer eingereiht, weil ich den teufel nicht an die wand malen wollte oder böse geister heraufbeschwören wollte.

habe am 22.05. ein expressbike nerve xc 6.0 bestellt und möchte jetzt mal meine durchweg positiven erfahrungen schildern.

bestellung 22.05. - bestätigter liefertermin: 09.06.
zahlungseingang 28.05. 
kommissionierungsmal am 02.06.
versand email am 02.06.
lieferung heute am 03.06.

ich hatte vorher hier intensiv gelesen und mir keine grossen hoffnungen gemacht, dass das bike am 09.06. da ist. habe mir aber keinen stress gemacht, weil man auch bei anderen versendern, wie h+s derzeit bis zu 6 wochen auf ein bike warten muss. deshalb bin ich völlig ohne erwartungen an die sache rangegangen und bin nicht enttäuscht worden.

der gesamte prozess hat 12 tage gedauert und die lieferung nun 6 tage vor liefertermin. das ist top. genauso wie ich mir das von einem internetversender vorstelle. wurde regelmässig über den aktuellen status informiert, wie es sein soll.

ich kann natürlich die leute verstehen, bei denen nicht alles rund läuft, aber man sollte auch mal beachten, dass das mit sicherheit eine minderheit ist. wenn man bedenkt wieviel bestellungen bei einer firma wie canyon täglich eingehen, dann sind die hier auflaufenden beschwerden doch rein gar nichts. mit sowas hat jedes unternehmen zu kämpfen. hier im forum posten doch nur die wenigsten leute bei denen auch alles glatt läuft.

daher breche ich hier einfach mal eine lanze für canyon. bin top-zufrieden und das bike ist einfach geil.

viel spass allen ...

mfg 

daniel

p.s.: bilder vom neuen bike in meinem profil


----------



## beerig (3. Juni 2009)

tja eigentlich war mein Bike wiedermal für heute für den Versand versprochen...

Jaja Herr Beer spätestens bis nächsten Mittwoch geht ihr Bike ganz sicher raus...

Mich zreisst es langsam - für was hab ich eigentlich ein Express Bike bestellt ???

Es wird immer klarer dass mein 3tes Canyon mein letztes wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (3. Juni 2009)

jedy schrieb:


> ich kann natürlich die leute verstehen, bei denen nicht alles rund läuft, aber man sollte auch mal beachten, dass das mit sicherheit eine minderheit ist. wenn man bedenkt wieviel bestellungen bei einer firma wie canyon täglich eingehen, dann sind die hier auflaufenden beschwerden doch rein gar nichts. mit sowas hat jedes unternehmen zu kämpfen. hier im forum posten doch nur die wenigsten leute bei denen auch alles glatt läuft.
> 
> daher breche ich hier einfach mal eine lanze für canyon. bin top-zufrieden und das bike ist einfach geil.



da muss ich dir Recht geben. Ich habe am 2.6 bestellt (online) und bekomme mein Bike morgen 4.6.Das Paket geht morgen früh in die Zustellung laut Trackingnummer. Das ist echt Turboschnell. Desweiteren hat man bei Canyon die Option Nachnahme, das geht z.b. bei kaum einen anderen Versender. Meine Bikes die ich bis dato bestellte, wollten alls Vorkasse und da verstreichen schonmal 3 Tage mehr.Ich denke halt auch, die schauen derzeit das die Expressbikes rausgehen, weil da die schnelle Kohle reinkommt um viell. Geschäftszahlen zu verbessern. 

So und nun freue ich mich auf morgen und bin gespannt ob der Testbericht über das AL Recht behält


----------



## thomask (4. Juni 2009)

juhuuuuuuuu - meine trackingnumber ist da!


----------



## Synch (4. Juni 2009)

Bestellbestätigung: 4.März
Überweisungsdatum: 4.März
gepl. Lieferdatum 18. März



Und die Saison ist halb vorbei!


Unmenschlich jemanden so lange auf ein Bike warten zu lassen.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (4. Juni 2009)

hier gibts leute die haben Monate gewartet, nicht ein paar Tage.


----------



## nervexc (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte am 02.06.2009 vormittags telefonisch mein neues Nerve XC 6.0 in L und anodized black bestellt.
Im Shop war es als Express Bike deklariert.

Ich hing zwar 18 Minuten in der Warteschlange, wurde dann aber mit einer freundlichen und kompetenten Dame am Telefon belohnt.
Der Bestellvorgang ging fix, als Lieferdatum wurde der 21.06.2009 angegeben, also noch im grünen Bereich.

Am gleichen Tag nachmittags erhielt ich die Bestellbestätigung und abends bereits eine E-Mail mit Inhalt "... Bike an DHL übergeben ..." und einer Trackingnummer! Besser gehts nicht!

Heute der DHL Status: Ware wird heute dem Empfänger zugestellt.

Also ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren, denn ich wurde gut bedient und die Lieferzeit ist unschlagbar, insbesondere der Tatsache, dass ich mitten in der Saison ein stark nachgefragtes Bike bestellt hatte.

Wie man sieht, kann es auch anders laufen.

Am Wochenende wird das Nerve angetestet!


----------



## Synch (4. Juni 2009)

nervexc schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 02.06.2009 vormittags telefonisch mein neues Nerve XC 6.0 in L und anodized black bestellt.
> Im Shop war es als Express Bike deklariert.
> 
> Ich hing zwar 18 Minuten in der Warteschlange, wurde dann aber mit einer freundlichen und kompetenten Dame am Telefon belohnt.
> ...


 
Schön für dich und was machst du dann hier im Wartezimmer?
Das es genügend Leute gibt die zufrieden sind, bei denen alles geklappt hat steht doch außer Frage!

Canyon sollte auf die Leute EINGEHEN die hier schon Monate warten.
TUN sie aber bis dato nicht, und genau um das gehts, das ist es was mich dermaßen stört!


----------



## CroCop (4. Juni 2009)

Jep, ich finde es auch die sollen mehr auf die Leute eingehen die schon länger warten.

Mein komm.Mail kam am 25.05. und da habe ich mich gefreut, dass es endlich so weit ist. Als nach 4 Tagen kein Anruf erfolgte rief ich an und die sagten mir es würde noch max. 1-2 Tage dauern bis die sich melden. 
Am 02.05. rief ich wieder an und die haben mir zugesichert mich in max. 1-2 Tagen zwecks Abholung anzurufen. Heute habe ich dann wieder angerufen um zu fragen ob ich es am Samstag abholen kann. Dann sagte der Herr am Tel. plötzlich es wird sich in ca. 3-4 Tagen jemand bei mir melden.  
Können die nicht eine klare Aussage treffen???? Warum verschicken die diese blöden Komm.Mails wenn es dannach noch so ewig dauert???? Das bringt doch nichts.


----------



## bone peeler (4. Juni 2009)

So Leute, ich meld mich hiermit offiziell ab. Hab das Bike heut morgen bekommen und gleich zusammengebaut...

Diary:

 - 27.04. Bestellt
 - 04.04. Auftragsbestätigung bekommen
 - gepl. LT. 14.05. 
 - 20.05. Zahlungsbestätigung
 - 26.05. Kommissionierung
 - 02.06. An DHL übergeben
 - 04.06. Bike erhalten

Danke Canyon


----------



## racer70 (4. Juni 2009)

ja es scheint wirklich so zu sein, das die Zahlen derzeit nicht stimmen bei Canyon (viele stornierungen) und sie derzeit froh über jede expressbike Bestellung sind und diese bevorzugt abwickeln. Anders kann das nicht sein. Ich habe eben mein AL 7.0 erhalten was ich am 2.6 bestellt habe. 

Und wenn ich mir das bike anschaue, muss ich sagen, es gibt für mich keine alternativen. Das Bike ist einfach durchdacht bis ins Details und sieht super aus.

Um 16 Uhr gehts auf die erste Tour. Keep riding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa80 (4. Juni 2009)

racer70 schrieb:


> ...und sie derzeit froh über jede expressbike Bestellung sind und diese bevorzugt abwickeln. Anders kann das nicht sein....



Diese These kann so nicht stimmen. Ich warte seit 1 Monat auf mein (bezahltes!) Expressbike....


----------



## beerig (4. Juni 2009)

so nach gut 2 Monaten Canyon Hölle - heute nach ständigem schieben und versprechen, ist tatsächlich meine Versand Mail angekommen.

Bin raus. 

Konsequenz aus dem ganzen. Ich schätze Canyon Bikes, sonst würde ich nicht mein 3tes fahren. Aber wenn ich mir wieder eines bestelle und der erste Termin geschoben wird, werde ich gleich stornieren.

Allen anderen hier viel Glück und hoffentlich, seid ihr auch bald dran !!!!


----------



## Lecher (4. Juni 2009)

KAnn mir jemand sagen ob das bike mit der normal post kommt oder fährt da ein extra DHL Auto rum ??


----------



## flx_ch (4. Juni 2009)

Lecher schrieb:


> KAnn mir jemand sagen ob das bike mit der normal post kommt oder fährt da ein extra DHL Auto rum ??



Das DHL Auto bringt dir dein Paket. Ist bisschen gross für die Postfrau ^^


----------



## Lecher (4. Juni 2009)

flx_ch schrieb:


> Das DHL Auto bringt dir dein Paket. Ist bisschen gross für die Postfrau ^^




hatte den Postboten mal gefragt und der sagte mir er hätte auch schon Fahrräder dabei gehabt 
Danke für die Info


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (4. Juni 2009)

wawa80 schrieb:


> Diese These kann so nicht stimmen. Ich warte seit 1 Monat auf mein (bezahltes!) Expressbike....



dito und ich seit mehr als 6 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (4. Juni 2009)

ich habe gerade einen anruf von canyon bekommen - man bot mir das nächstbessere rad an (am 8.0), welches schneller geliefert würde.
aber erstens weiß ich nicht, wie zuverlässig die lieferzeitangaben tatsächlich sind, zweitens wären das mal eben knapp 300 euro mehr für ein rad, welches auch nicht in der von mir gewünschten farbe ist.

außerdem habe ich mir mittlerweile ein anderes rad ausgesucht, daher bin ich  endgültig raus hier (zumindest für dieses jahr - man weiß ja nie  ).
es bleibt bei meiner stornierung.

euch noch viel glück und geduld,     (--> alleine das von glück die rede sein muss, sagt schon manches...)
carsten


----------



## 9mmBong (4. Juni 2009)

MZ-DJ-III schrieb:


> dito und ich seit mehr als 6 Wochen



Jop 2 Monate 


:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:*CANYON*:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## racer70 (4. Juni 2009)

wawa80 schrieb:


> Diese These kann so nicht stimmen. Ich warte seit 1 Monat auf mein (bezahltes!) Expressbike....


 
bei Nachnahme bekommen sie aber erst ihr Geld wenn die Post das Bike übergibt Deswegen würde ich nie ohne Nachnahme bestellen, wenn es möglich....Ware gegen Bares...


----------



## segelvlieger (4. Juni 2009)

Gute Idee, das mit der Nachname... aber wenn Du aus Österreich bestellst, geht das leider nicht :-( nur Kreditkarte oder Vorauskasse!
Aber gottseidank gibt es ja das deutsche BGB, dass bei Lieferverzug Schadenersatz zugesteht. Ich verrechne Canyon einfach alle Telefonate und Gebühren für Leihräder, irgendwann wirds schon werden...


----------



## timothekid (4. Juni 2009)

oh tracking nr bekommen


----------



## Lecher (4. Juni 2009)

scheint ja die letzten tage flot bei canyon zu gehen................meine tn soll angeblich auch morgen kommen.Bin mal gespannt


----------



## funk_tion (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich bin neu hier. Bin auf der Suche nach Informationen über Canyon-Bikes über dieses Forum gestoßen und dachte ich melde mich gleich mal an.
Hab mir gestern morgen das Canyon Nerve XC 5.0 bestellt und freue mich wahnsinnig drauf endlich damit fahren zu können.
Grüße,
Jan


----------



## schlickjump3r (4. Juni 2009)

Dann mal herzlich willkommen im schönen MTB-NEWS forum. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen und auch alle anderens noch leidenden die hier noch auf der Wartebank sitzen. 

gruz<schlicki der auf ner anderen bank sitz und freundlich winkt


----------



## chrisstader (5. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## chrisstader (5. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen, melde mich mal hier auch an,

habe am 14.4.09 ein Torque 9.0 Fr bestellt, wenig später bezahlt und eine Dankeschön Mail erhalten mit einer VA Nummer. Übergabetermin an die Post ist die 23. KW, also diese Woche. Jetzt erhielt ich eine Mail und dacht geil, die halten Ihren offiziellen neu angesetzten Liefertermin echt ein. Aber Pustekuchen... Es war wieder nur eine Dankeschön Mail mit einer neuen VA Nummer, die wesentlich höher ist als meine erste. Haben die mich jetzt wieder hinten angestellt, oder was? Weiß jemand von euch, was das zu bedeuten hat? Oder bin ich der einzige der 2 VA Nummern jetzt hat?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (5. Juni 2009)

chrisstader schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, melde mich mal hier auch an,
> 
> habe am 14.4.09 ein Torque 9.0 Fr bestellt, wenig später bezahlt und eine Dankeschön Mail erhalten mit einer VA Nummer. Übergabetermin an die Post ist die 23. KW, also diese Woche. Jetzt erhielt ich eine Mail und dacht geil, die halten Ihren offiziellen neu angesetzten Liefertermin echt ein. Aber Pustekuchen... Es war wieder nur eine Dankeschön Mail mit einer neuen VA Nummer, die wesentlich höher ist als meine erste. Haben die mich jetzt wieder hinten angestellt, oder was? Weiß jemand von euch, was das zu bedeuten hat? Oder bin ich der einzige der 2 VA Nummern jetzt hat?
> 
> Gruß



Is doch erst die VA-mail wart erst mal die 2-3 Kommissionierungsmails danach ab ...


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. Juni 2009)

ich habe heute ein FRX LTD in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Goil sag ich euch. Selber mitm FR9 am Start. Ein weiterer Bekannter mitm FRX. So muss das. Wenn Canyon im Stande gewesen wäre das FRX LTD pünktlich zu liefern, hätt ich jetzt auch eins. Naja so is das eben.


----------



## t-bob BlueAngel (5. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen!!

So verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer.
Habe mein schwarzes Geschoss endlich zu Hause und bin sehr sehr begeisert. Schnell, agil, sehr gute Kontrolle, also alles Warten hat sich gelohnt. Also Köpfe hoch und durchhalten, lohnt sich!!!

Hier mein gutes Stück:






Bis denne....

BlueAngel


----------



## timothekid (5. Juni 2009)

so ich bin raus
viel glück noch den andern!


----------



## foreigner (5. Juni 2009)

So, langsam reichts`s mir echt! Bestellt 16.3. Extra ohne Änderungen und par Nachnahme damit`s schnell geht. 3.4. sollte Liefertermin sein. Dann ewiges Chaos keine Auskünte etc. ... . Dann neuer Termin 19.5. .Ok, Zähne knirschend hingenommen und gewartet. Lieferung - nein. Angerufen, nix erreicht. Dann Montag 25. die Nachricht bekommen, dass es sicher in der Woche noch rausgeht.Zwar mit anderem Vorbau, der sei noch nicht da, der Rest aber, und es kommt. Gewartet, nichts. Freitag gleich um 9 Uhr angerufen. Ich werde sicher zurück gerufen. Nichts. Am Dienstag angerufen. Ja, sie rufen zuück. Nichts. Mitwoch angerufen. Das gleiche. Jetzt ist Freitag und die haben noch nicht zurückgerufen. Ich kapier nicht, warum die nicht herausfinden können, in welcher Ecke die mein Rad vergessen haben, wenn`s denn seit über ner Woche fertig ist, und sie`s nicht versenden.
Die haben noch drei Tage nächste Woche, danach stornier ich. Bis es kommt ist, selbst wenns jetzt raus geht mitte Juni. Es dauert nimmer lang und es gibt 2010er Stuff! Mit besseren Dämpfern etc. . Ich seh das bald so: Weshalb jetzt fast veralteten Kram kaufen soll, wenn das halbe Jahr 2009 rum ist?


----------



## Lecher (5. Juni 2009)

So bin raus. Trckingnummer heut erhalten.
Viel  Glück den wartenden noch  haut rein baut kein scheiß !!!!!!!


----------



## siemo (5. Juni 2009)

So ich melde mich nun auch mal langsam ab !

Hab am 07.05.   ein Nerve XC 7 bestellt weil kein anderes lieferbar war im Juni ........  .

Am 28.05.    dann Bestellung geändert weil es das Nerve XC 5 in weiss als Expressbike gab ,

am 02.06. hab ich die Kommissionierungs Mail bekommen, 

und heute am 05.06.   erhielt ich meine Trackingnummer .   


Super Arbeit Canyon   denn der Geplante Liefertermin war der 16.06. dann freue ich mich schon auf die Nächste Wochen wenn ich endlich Radeln kann mit dem neuem Bike .


----------



## wawa80 (5. Juni 2009)

So bin auch bald raus hier. Gestern Trackingnummer bekommen und mein Nerve XC 8.0 gurkt irgendwo südlich Koblenz in der Gegend rum.


----------



## CroCop (5. Juni 2009)

Ihr Glücklichen  ..... ich würde mich auch gerne abmelden. Warte seit meiner Komm.Mail am 25.5. immernoch auf den Abholtermin. Beim letzten Kontakt mit Canyon hat mir der Mitarbeiter zugesichert mich spätestens HEUTE anzurufen und mir mitteilen wann ich es abholen könnte. 
Wie es aussieht war es wieder einmal eine leere Versprechung...... geht mir langsam total auf dem Senkel so hingehalten zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MZ-DJ-III (5. Juni 2009)

Bingo, heut nach fast 7 Wochen warten auf mein Expressbike, dass seit fast 3 Wochen komissioniert ist, habe ich meine Trackingnummer erhalten.

Herr Brückner hatte sich die Woche nochmal dahinter geklemmt und es hat offensichtlich was bewirkt ^^

Melde mich aber erst ab wenn ich das gute Stück in den Händen halte 

so long


----------



## Shughart (5. Juni 2009)

so jetzt kann ich mich auch hier eintragen...hab heut mittag mein Nerve AM 8.0 bestellt...warscheinliches lieferdatum/woche is die 26.kw mal sehn obs klappt


----------



## 9mmBong (5. Juni 2009)

foreigner schrieb:


> So, langsam reichts`s mir echt! Bestellt 16.3. Extra ohne Änderungen und par Nachnahme damit`s schnell geht. 3.4. sollte Liefertermin sein. Dann ewiges Chaos keine Auskünte etc. ... . Dann neuer Termin 19.5. .Ok, Zähne knirschend hingenommen und gewartet. Lieferung - nein. Angerufen, nix erreicht. Dann Montag 25. die Nachricht bekommen, dass es sicher in der Woche noch rausgeht.Zwar mit anderem Vorbau, der sei noch nicht da, der Rest aber, und es kommt. Gewartet, nichts. Freitag gleich um 9 Uhr angerufen. Ich werde sicher zurück gerufen. Nichts. Am Dienstag angerufen. Ja, sie rufen zuück. Nichts. Mitwoch angerufen. Das gleiche. Jetzt ist Freitag und die haben noch nicht zurückgerufen. Ich kapier nicht, warum die nicht herausfinden können, in welcher Ecke die mein Rad vergessen haben, wenn`s denn seit über ner Woche fertig ist, und sie`s nicht versenden.
> Die haben noch drei Tage nächste Woche, danach stornier ich. Bis es kommt ist, selbst wenns jetzt raus geht mitte Juni. Es dauert nimmer lang und es gibt 2010er Stuff! Mit besseren Dämpfern etc. . Ich seh das bald so: Weshalb jetzt fast veralteten Kram kaufen soll, wenn das halbe Jahr 2009 rum ist?



Ohh man du hast nicht zufällig auch en Torque ES bestellt? Weil mir gehts genau so. Mein Fall liegt jetzt seit paar Tagen der Teamleitung vor und wenn ich am Mo immer noch nix weiss hol ichs mir vielleicht im SSV bis dahin hätten se dann genügend Zeit ES zusammenzubaun


----------



## segelvlieger (5. Juni 2009)

_"leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass Ihr Rad doch erst Anfang KW 25 in die Montage kommt. Die Auslieferung kann also erst in KW 26 erfolgen.
MfG
Robert Brückner"
_
langsam machen sie mir fast Spaß... zur Erinnerung: bestellt 17.4, bezahlt 6.5, seitdem keinerlei offizielle Reaktion mehr von Canyon, außer PMs von Hrn Brückner hier im Forum. 
Da habe ich halt gem. § 286 BGB eine Nachfrist gesetzt und und nach Verstreichen dieser Nachfrist ist Canyon gem §280 zu Schadenersatz verpflichtet...Ich muß mir zwar für meine morgige Biketour wieder ein Rad ausborgen, aber zahlen muß es wenigstens Canyon. ;-)  So wie es ausschaut, bleib ich euch noch länger erhalten!


----------



## Titusgeros (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nach längerem Verfolgen der Beträge habe ich mich nun auch angemeldet. Ich habe am 25.05.09 das Nerve AM 8.0 Gr. L in Weiß direkt in Koblenz bestellt. Der geplante Liefertermin ist der 10. August. Jetzt habe ich im Internet gesehen, dass die Lieferzeiten im Moment in der 26. KW liegen. 

Könnte dies auch für mich zum Vorteil sein, oder bleibt Canyon bei dem 
10. August. Habt Ihr positive Erfahrungen mit einem kürzeren Liefertermin 
als geplant gemacht? 

Bei schönem Wetter ist das Warten wirklich hart 

Viele Grüße 
André


----------



## 65fahrenheit (6. Juni 2009)

_
Könnte dies auch für mich zum Vorteil sein, oder bleibt Canyon bei dem 
10. August. Habt Ihr positive Erfahrungen mit einem kürzeren Liefertermin 
als geplant gemacht? _



Hatte für mein am8 auch erst den 10ten august gesagt bekommen.
Vor 3 wochen hieß es dann in 4 tagen, vor 2 wochen hieß es auch wieder in 4 tagen, letzte woche hieß es dass es diese woche kommen soll (telefonisch) und gestern hieß es dass es nächste woche kommen soll (auch telefonisch).

Aber zumindest vor dem 10ten august. 

Ich denke schon auch dass du auf deines nicht so lange warten musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juni 2009)

segelvlieger schrieb:


> _
> nach Verstreichen dieser Nachfrist ist Canyon gem §280 zu Schadenersatz verpflichtet..._


_

Welcher Schaden soll denn da entstehen? Entgangener Fahrspaß? Mal völlig ernst: Da lacht Euch doch jeder aus ( Ausser die Anwälte, die verdienen mit solchem Quatsch leichtes Geld. Eure RV nutzt da auch nichts ).

Ansonsten gilt auch

(4) Der Schuldner kommt nicht in Verzug, solange die Leistung infolge eines Umstands unterbleibt, den er nicht zu vertreten hat.

Manchmal bleibt wirklich nur noch Kopfschütteln. Bei allem Verständnis für Euren Frust: Bleibt auf dem Teppich oder storniert doch einfach die Bestellung. Beim Händler um die Ecke sieht es teilweise auch nicht besser aus und wenn ihr dort mit Euren Paragraphen ankommt, fliegt ihr schneller aus der Tür raus als ihr hineingegangen seid.

Droht Euch auf der Arbeit auch gleich der Chef mit Paragraphen, wenn Eure Terminarbeit aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal ( wieder ) später fertig wird? Ruft der Euch dann auch ständig an, schickt permanent mails und fragt nach, wann die Arbeit endlich fertig wird und hält Euch damit von der eigentlichen Arbeit nur ab und es dauert noch länger? Wer *selbst *schon mal bei komplexen Themen auf längere Sicht im Voraus Tag-für-Tag-Terminpläne gemacht hat wo viele Firmen und Mitarbeiter beteiligt sind, wo feste Zusagen der Fremdfirmen und der eigenen Mitarbeiter auch oft nur Schall und Rauch sind, permanent mit Verzögerungen/Zwischenfällen aus den eigenen oder fremden Reihen zu kämpfen hat und vom Kunde immer wieder an die Zusagen der Terminmeilensteine "erinnert" wird, weiß von was ich schreibe. Da fehlt manchem der reale Bezug zur Praxis. Keiner lässt absichtlich Termine sausen und verärgert damit seine Kunden._


----------



## Titusgeros (6. Juni 2009)

65fahrenheit schrieb:


> _
> Ich denke schon auch dass du auf deines nicht so lange warten musst._


_

Danke für deine Antwort 65fahrenheit, 
dann können wir es ja bald krachen lassen 
und die Wälder unsicher machen... _


----------



## funk_tion (6. Juni 2009)

So Leute, ich habe heute diese gute Nachricht erhalten:



> vielen Dank für Ihren Auftrag.
> Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.



Dann werde ich wohl wenn es gut läuft schon am Mo oder Di mein Bike erhalten  
Bestellt hatte ich am Mittwoch, dem 2 Juni.
Ging also doch recht fix.


----------



## segelvlieger (6. Juni 2009)

Sorry an alle juridisch nicht so Interessierten, aber ich möchte den Post von Gianty klarstellen:



Gianty schrieb:


> Welcher Schaden soll denn da entstehen? Entgangener Fahrspaß? Mal völlig ernst: Da lacht Euch doch jeder aus ( ausser die Anwälte, die verdienen mit solchem Quatsch leichtes Geld. Eure RV nutzt da auch nichts ).


Außer dem von dir angesprochenen immateriellen Schaden, der wohl schwierig zu beziffern ist, wird (u.a) wohl folgender realer Schaden zu berücksichtigen sein: Auslands-Telefongebühren bis dato 21,68, Mietkosten eines Ersatzrades in der Höhe von 37,-/Tag (bis heute 4 Tage) sowie die Rechtanwaltskosten in unbekannter Höhe.



> Ansonsten gilt auch
> 
> (4) Der Schuldner kommt nicht in Verzug, solange die Leistung infolge eines Umstands unterbleibt, den er nicht zu vertreten hat.


Ich habe mein Bike am 17.4, also vor mittlerweile 50 Tagen, als *Expressbike* bestellt. Wenn also durch Probleme mit Vorlieferanten es nicht möglich ist, das Rad zu liefern, ist das irreführende Werbung. Die sofortige Verfügbarkeit war eine wesentliche Grundlage für meine Entscheidung (eigentlich wollte ich ja sogar ein teureres, aber das hätte 2 Wochen Lieferzeit gehabt (Ironie des Schicksals: jetzt ist das MR 8.0 als Expressbike ausgepriesen!).
Auch jetzt sind offensichtlich alle Teile des bestellten Bikes lagernd, zumindest gibt es Expressbikes die die einzelnen Teile beinhalten (Rahmen Größe M in schwarz, Gabel, Kurbel, Bremsen, Laufräder,...). Sollte es also durch Desorganisation in der eigenen Firma zu Lieferverzögerungen kommen, ist dies sicher Canyon zuzurechnen und sie haften für den Schaden (s.o.) der aus der Verzögerten Lieferung entsteht.




> Manchmal bleibt wirklich nur noch Kopfschütteln. Bei allem Verständnis für Euren Frust: Bleibt auf dem Teppich oder storniert doch einfach die Bestellung. Beim Händler um die Ecke sieht es teilweise auch nicht besser aus und wenn ihr dort mit Euren Paragraphen ankommt, fliegt ihr schneller aus der Tür raus als ihr hineingegangen seid.
> 
> Droht Euch auf der Arbeit auch gleich der Chef mit Paragraphen, wenn Eure Terminarbeit aus irgendwelchen Gründen mal ( wieder ) später fertig wird? Ruft der Euch dann auch ständig an, schickt permanent mails und fragt nach, wann die Arbeit endlich fertig wird und hält Euch damit von der eigentlichen Arbeit nur ab und es dauert noch länger? Wer *selbst *schon mal bei komplexen Themen auf längere Sicht im Voraus Tag-für-Tag-Terminpläne gemacht hat wo viele Firmen und Mitarbeiter beteiligt sind, wo feste Zusagen der Fremdfirmen und der eigenen Mitarbeiter oft auch nur Schall und Rauch sind, permanent mit Verzögerungen/Zwischenfällen aus den eigenen oder fremden Reihen zu kämpfen hatte und vom Kunde immer wieder an die Zusagen der Terminmeilensteine "erinnert" wird, weiß von was ich schreibe. Da fehlt manchem der reale Bezug zur Praxis. Keiner lässt absichtlich Termine sausen und verärgert damit seine Kunden.


 
Im Prinzip bin ich vollkommen bei dir, man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und gerade als Jurist kann ich dir sagen, dass viel zu oft nach dem Kadi gerufen wird. 
Aber mein Problem mit Canyon ist, dass sie seit sie das Geld haben (seit 32 Tagen), *ÜBERHAUPT NICHT MEHR* reagieren, weder auf Telefonate noch Mails. Der einzige Kontakt, den ich zu Canyon habe, sind PMs hier im Forum mit einem Hrn. Brückner, der angeblich für Canyon arbeitet. Da dies aber keine offizielle Canyon-Seite ist, kann ich - extrem gesprochen - mir nicht einmal sicher sein, dass es sich nicht um Scherz handelt. Beim Händler um die Ecke hätte ich erstens maximal eine Anzahlung geleistet und er würde mir jedenfalls Gründe nennen.
Aber um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben: Wenn Du einem Händler um die Ecke 1600 für eine Ware gibst und wenn Du dann die Ware 4 Tage später abholen willst, ist das Geschäft zu, deine Anrufe landen auf einem Tonband und niemand will etwas mehr von dir wissen, würdest Du als ultima ratio wahrscheinlich auch einen Anwalt bemühen.

Und bevor ich zu hören bekomme: "wer ist schon so blöd und zahlt im vorraus", darf ich auf die offiziellen Versandbedingungen von Canyon " verweisen:
_Lieferung außerhalb Deutschland:..._
_Kreditkarte Visa / MasterCard; Sie nennen uns bei Aufgabe der Bestellung Ihre Kreditkartennummer und das Ablaufdatum der Karte, *wir buchen den Rechnungsbetrag beim Versand der Ware* von Ihrem Kreditkartenkonto ab._​Den eigenenen Geschäftbedingungen entspechend sollte mein Bike also seit über einem Monat vesendet worden sein! Ist mein Verärgerung jetzt ein wenig nachvollziebarer? Fehlt mir der Bezug zur Praxis? 

*Ist es jetzt mein Verhalten oder das von Canyon, das dein Unverständniss hervorruft?*​


----------



## Christian27 (6. Juni 2009)

segelvlieger schrieb:


> Sorry an alle juridisch nicht so Interessierten, aber ich mÃ¶chte den Post von Gianty klarstellen:
> 
> 
> AuÃer dem von dir angesprochenen immateriellen Schaden, der wohl schwierig zu beziffern ist, wird (u.a) wohl folgender realer Schaden zu berÃ¼cksichtigen sein: Auslands-TelefongebÃ¼hren bis dato 21,68â¬, Mietkosten eines Ersatzrades in der HÃ¶he von 37,-â¬/Tag (bis heute 4 Tage) sowie die Rechtanwaltskosten in unbekannter HÃ¶he.
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein Jurist. Aber da Du schreibst das Du ein Jurist bist wirst Du schon wissen was Du machst. Kann dich voll und ganz verstehen. Expressbike und dann schon 50 Tage Wartezeit. Einfach nur eine Frechheit.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie lange es dauert bis Canyon auf das Schreiben reagiert.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juni 2009)

*Ist es jetzt mein Verhalten oder das von Canyon, das dein Unverständniss hervorruft?*​[/QUOTE]

Deine Verärgerung ist sicherlich nachvollziehbar - keine Frage! Aber gerade als Jurist solltest Du dann schon Bescheid wissen, was Du damit erreichst - gar nichts. Jetzt wollen wir die anderen hier mal nicht irritieren und mit Fachchinesisch erschlagen. 

Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein permanentes Nachfragen die Abläufe eher bremst als beschleunigt. Dass es viele berechtigte Nachfragen gibt, wo man schon gerne wüßte was Sache ist und wo die bereits bezahlte Ware bleibt ist völlig verständlich! Das kann man aber bei der Flut an mails und Telefonanrufen nicht mehr auseinander halten und wirklich schnell in die richtigen Bahnen leiten. Stell Dir mal vor, in Deiner Kanzlei rufen täglich 1.000 Leute an, 1.000 mails überfüllen Dein Postfach und die müssen zumindest 1x gelesen werden.... bei 2min pro mail sind jeden Tag 4 Leute nur mit lesen beschäftigt, 4 mit telefonieren - und dann hat noch keiner wirklich was gemacht. Da könntest Du Dir noch so viele Gehilfen einstellen, das funktioniert irgendwann nicht mehr. Das sollte jedem bewußt werden. Das hilft Euch natürlich nicht weiter, es ändert aber so schnell niemand was dran. Das meinte ich mit Bezug zur Realität.


----------



## 9mmBong (6. Juni 2009)

Na wenn da ma einer nicht für Canyon arbeitet

''Stell Dir mal vor, in Deiner Kanzlei rufen täglich 1.000 Leute an, 1.000 mails überfüllen Dein Postfach und die müssen zumindest 1x gelesen werden.... bei 2min pro mail sind jeden Tag 4 Leute nur mit lesen beschäftigt, 4 mit telefonieren - und dann hat noch keiner wirklich was gemacht.''

Dazu müsste er auch erst einmal 1000 Leuten sagen das er ihren Fall übernimmt, diesen dann versprechen das bis zum Gerichtstermin alles läuft, dann ne Rundmail an alle schicken das sich die Verhandlung um ne KW verschiebt und dann noch paar Mails in denen er behaupten würde, dass die Verhandlung in 4 Tagen abgeschlossen ist....
Die bis dato Einsitzenden wärn dann auf jedenfall schonma ruhig gestellt oder gibts im Knast Internet?
Man weiß es nicht aber zum Praxisbezug kann uns sicherlich Segelvlieger mehr erzählen


----------



## elch01 (6. Juni 2009)

Wenn die 1000 alle bei [email protected] in einem Postfach ankommen, ist es klar das das irgendwann nicht mehr abzuarbeiten ist. Lösungsansätze sind z.B. jedem Besteller einen Sachbearbeiter zuzuordnen und bei der Bestellbestätigung mitzuteilen. Über den kann der Kunde dann Kontakt aufnehmen a per EMail in der Form Mitarbeiterxyz.(at)canyon.de per Telefon durch die Angabe der Durchwahl.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. Juni 2009)

elch01 schrieb:


> Lösungsansätze sind z.B. jedem Besteller einen Sachbearbeiter zuzuordnen und bei der Bestellbestätigung mitzuteilen. Über den kann der Kunde dann Kontakt aufnehmen a per EMail in der Form Mitarbeiterxyz.(at)canyon.de per Telefon durch die Angabe der Durchwahl.



 Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! Das würde sicherlich einiges einfacher machen. Man hätte dann zumindest keine wechselnden Ansprechpartner, wo der 3. nicht mehr weiß was der 1. und 2. besprochen oder "versprochen" hat. 

Und *nein*, ich arbeite nicht für Canyon. Ich weiß aber, dass dort ganz normale Menschen arbeiten - wie auch dort wo ich arbeite


----------



## Nanonaut (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich glaub ich werde den Rekord aufstellen im warten auf´s Bike. 
Ich hab mein AM 6.0 am 19.12.08 bestellt und bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen. Gibt es noch jemanden der da mithalten kann?? 
Meins wurde vergessen zu Montieren wie man mir mitteilte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151170 (6. Juni 2009)

Kann ich mithalten. Habe mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD am 15.12.2008 bestellt.


----------



## segelvlieger (6. Juni 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Deine Verärgerung ist sicherlich nachvollziehbar - keine Frage! Aber gerade als Jurist solltest Du dann schon Bescheid wissen, was Du damit erreichst - gar nichts. Jetzt wollen wir die anderen hier mal nicht irritieren und mit Fachchinesisch erschlagen.
> 
> Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein permanentes Nachfragen die Abläufe eher bremst als beschleunigt. Dass es viele berechtigte Nachfragen gibt, wo man schon gerne wüßte was Sache ist und wo die bereits bezahlte Ware bleibt ist völlig verständlich! Das kann man aber bei der Flut an mails und Telefonanrufen nicht mehr auseinander halten und wirklich schnell in die richtigen Bahnen leiten. Stell Dir mal vor, in Deiner Kanzlei rufen täglich 1.000 Leute an, 1.000 mails überfüllen Dein Postfach und die müssen zumindest 1x gelesen werden.... bei 2min pro mail sind jeden Tag 4 Leute nur mit lesen beschäftigt, 4 mit telefonieren - und dann hat noch keiner wirklich was gemacht. Da könntest Du Dir noch so viele Gehilfen einstellen, das funktioniert irgendwann nicht mehr. Das sollte jedem bewußt werden. Das hilft Euch natürlich nicht weiter, es ändert aber so schnell niemand was dran. Das meinte ich mit Bezug zur Realität.


 
Gianty,
Du wirst lachen, ich arbeite in einer Kanzlei (um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: keine Anwaltskanzlei!), wo sicher tausende Anrufe täglich reinkommen. Wir haben dafür aber auch über 500 Mitarbeiter, die sich darum kümmern...

Zum Thema permanentes Nachfragen:
Ich habe in den letzten 50 Tagen nur zwei jeweils 3minütige Telefonate mit Canyon geführt (ich mußte dafür allerdings jeweils 30 Minuten in der Warteschlange verbringen. Diese Zeit während meiner Arbeitszeit kann ich eigentlich nicht wirklich rechtfertigen!). Beide Male wurde mir ein Rückruf versprochen, der jedoch nie erfolgte.

Ich bin daraufhin auf EMails umgestiegen. Ich habe gerade nachgezählt: es waren insgesamt 4 Mails. Auf mein erstes hab ich noch eine Anwortmail mit einer Ticketnummer bekommen, dass man sich mit mir in Verbindung setzten wird. Eine weitere Kommunikation seitens Canyon erfolgte nicht, obwohl ich in meinen Mails immer die oben erwähnte Ticketnummer anführte und somit automatisch im Ticketsystem zu meinem Bestellvorgang zugeordnet werden wird.

Die einzige - inoffizielle - Kommunikation mit Canyon erfolgt hier im Forum über PM mit Hrn Brückner. 

*Wie Du siehst: "NICHTS ERREICHEN" war das, was bisher passiert ist. *
Hast Du noch irgendwelche Alternativen für mich? Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar!!! (Zu den Rahmenbedingungen: vor 50 Tagen Expressbike bestellt, seit 32 Tagen ist das Geld bei Canyon, der letzte offiziell kommunizierte Liefertermin war KW 22)


----------



## Nanonaut (6. Juni 2009)

Dann bin ich ja froh das ich nicht der einzige bin!


----------



## Deleted 151170 (6. Juni 2009)

Ist trotzdem traurig genug, dass wir so lange warten müssen

Zu dem Thema Schadenersatz fordern. Dafür muss erstmal ein rechtskräftiger Kaufvertrag vorliegen. So lange man nur eine Bestellbestätigung hat, liegt meiner Meinung nach kein Kaufvertrag vor. Es fällt hierzu die 2. Willenserklärung seitens Canyon. Eine Bestellbestätigung ist keine Auftragsbestätigung.

Canyon schreibt doch selber in seinen AGB'S Punkt 1 "Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande ..."


----------



## segelvlieger (6. Juni 2009)

Big-Al schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem traurig genug, dass wir so lange warten müssen
> 
> Zu dem Thema Schadenersatz fordern. Dafür muss erstmal ein rechtskräftiger Kaufvertrag vorliegen. So lange man nur eine Bestellbestätigung hat, liegt meiner Meinung nach kein Kaufvertrag vor. Es fällt hierzu die 2. Willenserklärung seitens Canyon. Eine Bestellbestätigung ist keine Auftragsbestätigung.
> 
> Canyon schreibt doch selber in seinen AGB'S Punkt 1 "Der Kaufvertrag kommt mit Erfüllung durch Canyon zu Stande ..."


 
Ich denke, dass das Einziehen des Kaufpreises die Willenserklärung des Verkäufers darstellt.


----------



## foreigner (6. Juni 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Ohh man du hast nicht zufällig auch en Torque ES bestellt? Weil mir gehts genau so. Mein Fall liegt jetzt seit paar Tagen der Teamleitung vor und wenn ich am Mo immer noch nix weiss hol ichs mir vielleicht im SSV bis dahin hätten se dann genügend Zeit ES zusammenzubaun



Nein, ich warte auf ein frx ltd. Ich habs den nochmal gesagt gestern: Nächste Woche geht`s raus, oder ich storniere am Freitag. So einfach.


----------



## GM210 (6. Juni 2009)

Bei dem hier zu lesenden verstehe ich absolut nicht wie man noch Räder dieser Firma fahren kann. Die verarschen Euch Kunden nacht Strich und Faden und Ihr sitzt im "Wartezimmer" und schmollt. Verkehrte Welt.


----------



## onkelpelle (7. Juni 2009)

Moin Community,

ich habe meine Bestellung zwar erst am 19.5. getätigt, allerdings habe ich mir selber quasi eine "Frist" gesetzt. Wenn das Bike von Canyon nicht zum angekündigten Liefertermin (Mo. 8.6.) geliefert wird, storniere ich die Bestellung und geh mir eins beim Händler vor Ort kaufen.

Der letztmögliche Tag, an dem der Versand hätte erfolgen müssen, um das Bike am Montag von der DHL an mich ausliefern zu lassen, war der vergangene Freitag. An diesem besagten Tag hate ich bis 18 Uhr noch keine Mail bzgl. des angekündigten Versandes von Canyon. Somit bin ich also in nen Laden marschiert, hab dort nen (orher als Alternative ausgegucktes) Bike probegefahren und habe es dann auch gekauft. Als ich zuhause war, habe ich dann die Bestell-Stornierung via Mail an Canyon rausgeschickt.

Das Storno werde ich am Montag nochmal via Fon durchgeben, damit das ganze dort auch zeitnah in deren System landet.

Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass Canyon grandiose Fahrräder zu sensationellen Preisen anbietet.
Aber ich habe aus dem ganzen Treiben meine Konsequenzen gezogen und Canyon zumindest für dieses Mal den Rücken gekehrt. Auch wenn es in meinem Fall gerade Mal der erste Liefertermin war, der nicht eingehalten wurde.

Respekt vor allen, die hier schon seit Ende letzten Jahres "sitzen". Diese Geduld hätte bzw. habe ich nicht.

Das Leben ist zu kurz, um auf Canyon-Bikes zu warten...

Beim Händler-Bike bekommt man vielleicht nicht eine so großartige "Ausstattung" wie bei den Canyons für den entsprechenden Preis, aber ich habe für mich beschlossen, dass wenn die Fahrwerksbasis stimmt und ich mich auf dem Bike wohlfühle, ich dieses auch zum gleichen (oder etwas höheren) Preis mit "schlechteren" Teilen kaufen kann. Sobald diese verschlissen sind, kann ich dann immer noch hochwertig(er) nachrüsten.

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr alle möglichst schnell eure bestellten Bikes unterm Popes habt...

Es grüßt

der onkelpelle


----------



## MZ-DJ-III (7. Juni 2009)

so leute meld mich nun endgültig ab. Gestern kam das Rad schon. konnte es leider noch nicht testen aber macht n top-eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Juni 2009)

GM210 schrieb:


> Bei dem hier zu lesenden verstehe ich absolut nicht wie man noch Räder dieser Firma fahren kann. Die verarschen Euch Kunden nacht Strich und Faden und Ihr sitzt im "Wartezimmer" und schmollt. Verkehrte Welt.



weil es einfach geile Bikes sind und es nicht wirkliche alternativen gibt. Ich habe lange Cube gefahren, sind unumstritten sehr gute Räder, aber das Canyon toppt es noch um einiges. Ich bin ein glücklicher Canyon Neukunde. Bestellt am 2.6, in der Hand hatte ich das geniale Teil am 4.6. So kanns eben auch laufen. Und meine Güte, ich denke jeder hat doch bereits einen Hobel im Keller stehen, dann fährt man eben dieses noch weiter bis das Canyon kommt. Und was ich von meinen ersten 2 Touren sagen kann, es lohnt sich auch notfalls 6 Monate drauf zu warten. Es ist einfach der Porsche unter den Rädern


----------



## GM210 (7. Juni 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach der Porsche unter den Rädern



 Na wenn Du das so siehst. Viel Spass mit Deinem "Porsche". 

Die Vertreiben absolute Massenware, mit guten Komponenten zu relativ günstigen Preisen. Mehr nicht. Getunter VW polo würd wohl eher hinkommen.


----------



## haske (7. Juni 2009)

Nanonaut schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich glaub ich werde den Rekord aufstellen im warten auf´s Bike.
> Ich hab mein AM 6.0 am 19.12.08 bestellt und bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen. Gibt es noch jemanden der da mithalten kann??
> Meins wurde vergessen zu Montieren wie man mir mitteilte.


Ich hab am 09.12.08 ein AM 7.0 schwarz in L bestellt (vor 180 TAGEN)... mit geplantem LT 11.05.09 (vor 27 TAGEN).

- 28.04.09 - Bestätigung der Vorkassenzahlung durch Canyon
- 5.5.09: Rundmail - Verschiebung LT um 1 Woche
- 18.05.09: 1. Kommissionierungsmail
- 25.05.09: 2. Komissionierungmail
- noch keine Versandbestätigung, keine weitere Kontaktaufnahme.


----------



## Christian27 (7. Juni 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> weil es einfach geile Bikes sind und es nicht wirkliche alternativen gibt. Ich habe lange Cube gefahren, sind unumstritten sehr gute Räder, aber das Canyon toppt es noch um einiges. Ich bin ein glücklicher Canyon Neukunde. Bestellt am 2.6, in der Hand hatte ich das geniale Teil am 4.6. So kanns eben auch laufen. Und meine Güte, ich denke jeder hat doch bereits einen Hobel im Keller stehen, dann fährt man eben dieses noch weiter bis das Canyon kommt. Und was ich von meinen ersten 2 Touren sagen kann, es lohnt sich auch notfalls 6 Monate drauf zu warten. Es ist einfach der Porsche unter den Rädern



Wusste garnicht das Porsche seine Karrosserie in Taiwan oder China produziert


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Juni 2009)

Christian27 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das Porsche seine Karrosserie in Taiwan oder China produziert



Noch nicht, aber das wird auch bald kommen! 

Und wieso gibt es Leute die bei Canyon bestellen, obwohl sie wissen, dass sie u.U mehrere Monate auf ihr Bike warten müssen? Sie tun das nur wegen den besseren Anbauteilen zum kleinen Preis? Bezweifel ich mal stark.


----------



## 9mmBong (7. Juni 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Und wieso gibt es Leute die bei Canyon bestellen, obwohl sie wissen, dass sie u.U mehrere Monate auf ihr Bike warten müssen? Sie tun das nur wegen den besseren Anbauteilen zum kleinen Preis? Bezweifel ich mal stark.



Weil keiner bei nem Express-Bike von 3Monaten Lieferzeit ausgeht und einem Canyon jede Woche mitteilt das das Bike jetzt geliefert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Juni 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Weil keiner bei nem Express-Bike von 3Monaten Lieferzeit ausgeht und einem Canyon jede Woche mitteilt das das Bike jetzt geliefert wird



Naja, wenn man selbst überzeugt davon, das andere Hersteller besseres im Program haben, dann kauft man beim Händler um die Ecke und gut.  

Desweiteren bin ich überzeugt davon, das es sich bei den Lieferproblemen um einige wenige Außnahmen handeln muss die natürlich ihr Leid hier vorbringen. Der Großteil wird ablaufen wie bei anderen Versendern, sonst wäre Canyon ja schon lange nicht mehr am Markt.


----------



## 9mmBong (7. Juni 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man selbst überzeugt davon, das andere Hersteller besseres im Program haben, dann kauft man beim Händler um die Ecke und gut.
> 
> Desweiteren bin ich überzeugt davon, das es sich bei den Lieferproblemen um einige wenige Außnahmen handeln muss die natürlich ihr Leid hier vorbringen. Der Großteil wird ablaufen wie bei anderen Versendern, sonst wäre Canyon ja schon lange nicht mehr am Markt.



Genau dafür ist das Wartezimmer ja da

Wenn du so glücklich bist wieso trollst du dich dann noch hier rumm???


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Juni 2009)

9mmBong schrieb:


> Genau dafür ist das Wartezimmer ja da
> 
> Wenn du so glücklich bist wieso trollst du dich dann noch hier rumm???



Lass das mal meine Sache sein. Ich frage dich ja auch nicht, wieso du jammerst und nicht deine Bestellung stornierst und wo anders kaufst. Gibt ja anscheinend so viele Alternativen


----------



## 9mmBong (7. Juni 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Lass das mal meine Sache sein. Ich frage dich ja auch nicht, wieso du jammerst und nicht deine Bestellung stornierst und wo anders kaufst. Gibt ja anscheinend so viele Alternativen



OMG hab ich hier jemals was von Alternativen gelabert?


----------



## thomask (8. Juni 2009)

Wünsch euch alles gute. Mein LUX MR7 ist heute gekommen. Und ich auch (-;


----------



## dortmund biker (8. Juni 2009)

thomask schrieb:


> Mein LUX MR7 ist heute gekommen. Und ich auch (-;



wtf? 

was macht ihr mit euren bikes? 
übrigens wurde mein neues rocky mountain am freitag verschickt - nach nur einer woche wartezeit. das hat canyon leider nicht hingekriegt.


----------



## tom23" (8. Juni 2009)

hui, da setz ich mich doch mal nach 4 Jahren wieder mal dazu. Toxoholics braucht zur Zeit über edit: 2 (nicht 4) Wochen, bis sie meine Gabel überhaupt mal aufmachen.

ich bin Nummer ....481, und heute vormittag war Nr. ..300 in Bearbeitung.


----------



## Nanonaut (8. Juni 2009)

haske schrieb:


> Ich hab am 09.12.08 ein AM 7.0 schwarz in L bestellt (vor 180 TAGEN)... mit geplantem LT 11.05.09 (vor 27 TAGEN).
> 
> - 28.04.09 - Bestätigung der Vorkassenzahlung durch Canyon
> - 5.5.09: Rundmail - Verschiebung LT um 1 Woche
> ...



Meins sollte letzten Freitag montiert werden und heut hab ich eine Nachricht bekommen das es wieder vergessen worden ist und morgen montiert wird. Mich hat es aber überrascht das ich ohne nochmal nach zu fragen eine nachricht bekommen habe auch wenn sie nicht gut war.


----------



## wawa80 (8. Juni 2009)

versendet am donnerstag. danke canyon!
nur schlampt DHL mal wieder. Das Teil schmort irgendwo im gateway... *grrrr*


----------



## Sandmann (8. Juni 2009)

...na dann werde ich mich hier mal einreihen. 

Nachdem ich mich heute spontan auf die Canyon Seite einwählte um mal zu sehen ob die Lieferzeiten für ein XC 9.0 in Grösse M immer noch utopisch lang sind, heute nun, augenreibend und völlig fassungslos, *Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. M, Farbe sand balsted anodized black, SOFORT VERFÜGBAR und als Expressbike bestellbar *

Also ran an die Tasten und sofort bestellt.

Na mal sehen ob das auch so ein Desaster wird wie hier mitunter so zu lesen ist 

Aber es soll ja auch Ausnahmen geben, vielleicht isses ja in 2 Wochen schon da ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (9. Juni 2009)

Yes, Yes, Yes! Endlich! Ich bin raus hier, hab jetzt doch noch meine Tracking Nummer bekommen. 
Bestellt hatte ich 16.3. . 
Allen wartenden dann noch viel Geduld!


----------



## Trooper_258 (9. Juni 2009)

Christian27 schrieb:


> Wusste garnicht das Porsche seine Karrosserie in Taiwan oder China produziert


 
Nicht in Taiwan oder China. Sondern in Bulgarien. Stichwort Cayenne. Sorry, musste ich jetzt unbedingt loswerden.


----------



## Blackmodem (9. Juni 2009)

Blackmodem schrieb:


> Reih mich jetzt auch mal hier ein :
> 
> - Bestellbestätigung: 21.04.09
> - geplanter LT: 11.05.09
> ...



Habe heute mal Angerufen weil mir der Faden gerissen ist  
Nach 45 Minuten Warteschleife hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter dran der mir bestätigte, dass mein Bike schon längst hätte bei mir sein müssen!!
Er hat mir zugesichert das er alles weiterleitet und ich in den nächsten Tagen meine Versandbestätigung bekomme.
Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt!!


----------



## Trooper_258 (9. Juni 2009)

Sorry, wenn ich dir den Wind jetzt aus den Segeln nehme, aber bitte rechne nicht unbedingt damit. Meine Bestellhistorie ist deiner sehr ähnlich und mir hatte man auch noch letzte Woche gesagt, das mein Bike noch versendet wird. Jetzt hieß es das es doch erst nächste Woche kommen soll. Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und denke nicht mehr so oft daran, denn eines tages wird es auch vor deiner Tür stehen


----------



## Blackmodem (9. Juni 2009)

Keine Sorge ich mach mir da keine Höffnung 
Ich finde es nur lächerlich was sich Canyon hier erlaubt - Systemwechsel hin oder her.
In meiner Firma wurde vor 2 Jahren auch umgestellt und zum teil kämpfen wir heut noch damit!. Hätten wir da so Lieferprobleme gehabt würde es die Firma nicht mehr geben!


----------



## 9mmBong (9. Juni 2009)

Blackmodem schrieb:


> Habe heute mal Angerufen weil mir der Faden gerissen ist
> Nach 45 Minuten Warteschleife hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter dran der mir bestätigte, dass mein Bike schon längst hätte bei mir sein müssen!!
> Er hat mir zugesichert das er alles weiterleitet und ich in den nächsten Tagen meine Versandbestätigung bekomme.
> Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt!!


Hab eig fast die selben Bestelldaten wie du und mein Fall liegt seit letzer Woche der Teamleitung vor auf Nachfrage erhielt ich heute diese PM


Hallo Herr Minsche,

leider hab ich von der Teamleitung noch keine Auskunft erhalten, obwohl ich mehrfach nachgefragt habe. Ausserdem war ich im Versand und habe dort nachgeforscht, leider auch bisweilen ohne Erfolg.
Bitte geben Sie uns noch bis morgen Zeit, um zu ergründen woran es hängt.

MfG

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Sandmann (9. Juni 2009)

Sandmann schrieb:


> ...na dann werde ich mich hier mal einreihen.
> 
> Nachdem ich mich heute spontan auf die Canyon Seite einwählte um mal zu sehen ob die Lieferzeiten für ein XC 9.0 in Grösse M immer noch utopisch lang sind, heute nun, augenreibend und völlig fassungslos, *Nerve XC 9.0 Gr. M, Farbe sand balsted anodized black, SOFORT VERFÜGBAR und als Expressbike bestellbar *
> 
> ...



Update: 
09.06. heute kam die Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung ca. 26.06. 
na mal sehen ob es wohl dabei bleibt ?!


----------



## racer70 (10. Juni 2009)

vor lauter Canyon fahren habe ich ganz vergessen mich hier abzumelden. Ich kann Euch sagen das Teil geht wie Hölle....und nächstes Jahr kommt ein XC  Weiß jemand schon wie sich die 2010 den 2009 Modellen unterscheiden außer der Farbe?

Also in Summe:

Onlinebestellung 2.6 
Bestellbestätigung 2.6  (2 Stunden später)
Komissionierung  3.6
 Versand 3.6
Erhalten 4.6

Geht es besser? 
Ciao!


----------



## Sandmann (10. Juni 2009)

Update:
11.06. Kommissionierungsmail erhalten, Lieferung innerhalb von 48h !!! Ich glaub es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa80 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich bin raus! Bike gestern erhalten und alles tiptop!
Nur DHL war langsam und hat das Riesenpaket nicht einmal bis zur Haustür gebracht sondern einfach bei der Post abgestellt. Wieder mal typisch.
Wünsche allen Wartenenden noch eine schöne Zeit, das warten lohnt sich!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (10. Juni 2009)

hab endlich mein torque fr 8.0 bekommen und war schon ne woche im bikepark des ding ist einfach nur geil kann locker auch mit den fetteren bikes mithalten
danke canyon


----------



## haske (10. Juni 2009)

So, ich hab heute ne Versandbestätigung für mein AM 7.0 in schwarz bekommen. Warte ja auch schon ewig... (bestellt heute vor 183 Tagen, LT vor 30 Tagen)

Hatte mit Stonierung gedroht und mir zwischenzeitlich nen VOTEC V.XM in blau geordert, da Canyon sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat. 
Das VOTEC ist auch nen Superding und mit Baukastensystem! Für mich ne echte Alternative. Werd mir das Canyon mal anschauen sobald es kommt und falls es mir nicht taugt evtl. doch noch aufs VOTEC warten . Auf die paar Wochen kommts auch nicht mehr an. Meinen Dolomitenurlaub über Pfingsten musste ich leider mit meinem alten HT machen (*grrr*). Ehrlich gesagt war ich nen richtiger "Canyon-Fan" und bin immernoch der Meinung, dass die Entwicklungsabteilung hier top ist. Aber den Service hab ich persönlich als sehr schlecht empfunden (Ist schon der 2. Versuch, nachdem ein AM-Midseasonbike letztes Jahr so viel Lieferverzögerung hatte, dass ich mir statt dessen lieber neue Tourenski gekauft habe). Bikes/ Bikemarken haben für mich auch viel mit Emotionalität zu tun und durch den ganzen Zirkus hat Canyon bei mir viel Kredit verspielt. Da spricht mich VOTEC mit Made in DE, Float-Link, absenkbarer Maguragabel, Baukasten, Farbauswahl, freier Hotline, LT-Einhaltung... gerade echt mehr an.     
Mal schaun.
Mein Tip an alle Wartenden/ Neubesteller: Checkt auch mal VOTEC aus. Eines wird schon kommen


----------



## haske (10. Juni 2009)

Nachtrag: Wollte fairerweise noch erwähnen, dass sich Herr Brückner sich gestern noch per PM bei mir gemeldet hat, da ich weiter oben gepostet hatte, dass ich seit der 2. Kommissionierungsmail am 25.05.09 nichts mehr von Canyon gehört habe.


----------



## ssirius (10. Juni 2009)

haske schrieb:


> So, ich hab heute ne Versandbestätigung für mein AM 7.0 in schwarz bekommen. Warte ja auch schon ewig... (bestellt heute vor 183 Tagen, LT vor 30 Tagen)
> 
> Hatte mit Stonierung gedroht und mir zwischenzeitlich nen VOTEC V.XM in blau geordert, da Canyon sich nicht mehr gemeldet hat.
> Das VOTEC ist auch nen Superding und mit Baukastensystem! Für mich ne echte Alternative. Werd mir das Canyon mal anschauen sobald es kommt und falls es mir nicht taugt evtl. doch noch aufs VOTEC warten . Auf die paar Wochen kommts auch nicht mehr an. Meinen Dolomitenurlaub über Pfingsten musste ich leider mit meinem alten HT machen (*grrr*). Ehrlich gesagt war ich nen richtiger "Canyon-Fan" und bin immernoch der Meinung, dass die Entwicklungsabteilung hier top ist. Aber den Service hab ich persönlich als sehr schlecht empfunden (Ist schon der 2. Versuch, nachdem ein AM-Midseasonbike letztes Jahr so viel Lieferverzögerung hatte, dass ich mir statt dessen lieber neue Tourenski gekauft habe). Bikes/ Bikemarken haben für mich auch viel mit Emotionalität zu tun und durch den ganzen Zirkus hat Canyon bei mir viel Kredit verspielt. Da spricht mich VOTEC mit Made in DE, Float-Link, absenkbarer Maguragabel, Baukasten, Farbauswahl, freier Hotline, LT-Einhaltung... gerade echt mehr an.
> ...



Da würde ich aber an deiner Stelle viel lieber aufs Votec warten. Ausstattungsmässig kann da selbst das Canyon AM 8.0 nicht mehr mithalten. Das Votec ist in deiner Wunschausstattung aus einem Guss und ohne Schwachstelle.  Das kann man vom AM 8.0 nicht behaupten. Dein 7.0 ist immerhin aber ca. 330  günstiger.

Vom miesen bzw. nicht vorhanden Service bei Canyon ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## funk_tion (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo allerseits! Hab heute mein Bike bekommen.
Hatte es genau vor einer Woche bestellt.

Nur bin ich etwas enttäuscht dass keine Pedale dabei waren Und morgen ist "leider" Feiertag. Jetzt muss ich wohl so billige Plastikpedale von einem uralten Fahrrad dranschrauben um wenigstens etwas biken zu können.

Ist das auch bei anderen Versendern üblich dass die Pedale nicht mitgeliefert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (10. Juni 2009)

funk_tion schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits! Hab heute mein Bike bekommen.
> Hatte es genau vor einer Woche bestellt.
> 
> Nur bin ich etwas enttäuscht dass keine Pedale dabei waren Und morgen ist "leider" Feiertag. Jetzt muss ich wohl so billige Plastikpedale von einem uralten Fahrrad dranschrauben um wenigstens etwas biken zu können.
> ...



Das ist aber so üblich, nicht nur bei Versendern. Ist auch immer  angegeben mit 'Pedale: ohne'.
Kannst auch morgen hier in NDS Pedale kaufen. Bei uns ist nämlich kein Feiertag .


----------



## Hesse77 (11. Juni 2009)

Heute habe ich telefonisch die freudige Nachricht erhalten, das ich mein GC CF am Freitag abholen kann, was ich dann wohl auch gleich erleigen werde. Gott was freu ich mich drauf.


----------



## CroCop (11. Juni 2009)

@haske,

wie lang ist die Lieferzeit bei Votec für das V.XM?


----------



## haske (11. Juni 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> @haske,
> 
> wie lang ist die Lieferzeit bei Votec für das V.XM?



Die Lieferzeit waren bei meiner VOTEC-Bestellung 5-8 Wochen. D.h. man soll sich auf 8 einstellen, meist kommt das Rad schneller. Anfang diesen Jahres waren die Lieferzeiten wohl auch noch kürzer (2 Wochen), aber man kann sich zumindest darauf verlassen - siehe VOTEC-FORUM (was bei Canyon bekanntlich meist nicht der Fall ist). Die hohen LTs sind der momentan auch sehr hohen Nachfrage geschuldet. Einfach mal anrufen. 
Ich werde deshalb, soweit  bei Lieferung sonst nichts gegen das AM spricht, bei Canyon bleiben. ICH WILL ENDLICH BIKEN!!! Würde ich aber jetzt erst bestellen, würde ichs gleich parallel machen oder nur bei VOTEC. Mit der Strategie wäre ich schon seit Monaten auf dem V.XM unterwegs...


----------



## Pupo (12. Juni 2009)

Nur so eine Frage: wann kann ich mit meinem GC AL 6.0 rechnen, laut homepage KW 32...

Was meint ihr?

Lg Pupo


----------



## Deleted 57670 (12. Juni 2009)

Hab letzte woche ein GC 6.0 bestellt,vorgestern schon die Versandbestätigung


----------



## chrock (12. Juni 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> Hab letzte woche ein GC 6.0 bestellt,vorgestern schon die Versandbestätigung



Machst du Witze? Habe das gleiche Bike (weiss/ M) Anfang/Mitte Mai bestellt und soll bis 17.August warten?
welche Farbe und grösse hast du bestellt?


----------



## CroCop (12. Juni 2009)

Bei mir gibt es Neuigkeiten bzgl. des Liefertermins, leider nicht so erfreuliche. Zuerst möchte ich micht beim Herrn Brückner bedanken weil er sich hinter die Sache gesetzt hat und endlich aufgeklärt warum sich die Kommissionierung verzögert.

Am 25.5. kam die Komm.Mail und seit dem warte ich auf die Abholnachricht. Zuerst habe ich bei Canyon angerufen um zu erfahren ob das wirklich war ist mit der Komm.Mail, weil der ursprüngliche Liefertermin von anfang Juli auf anfang August verschoben wurde. Der Mitarbeiter vom Service Center meinte: "ja, die Teile sind jetzt doch früher da" und mein Bike würde in 1-2 Tagen abholbereit sein. Naja seit dem verzögert sich die ganze Angelegenheiot bis heue. Habe auch paar mal angerufen um nach dem Abholtermin zu fragen und jedesmal hiess es in 1-2 Tagen. 

Heute bekam ich einen Anruf und jetzt heisst es ich habe versehentlich eine Komm.Mail bekommen. Das Bike wird doch erst in August fertig 

Wäre erstmal nicht so schlimm weil mir der LT (zumindest der LT in Juli) schon bei der Bestellung in März!!! bekannt war. 
Das Problem ist aber, dass ich mein aktuelles Bike schnell verkaufen musste um genug Geld für das Neue zu haben weil es 2 Monate früher als geplant da war. Und das ist jetzt extrem ärgerlich.

Muss jetzt überlegen was ich mache.... noch auf Canyon warten oder doch lieber das Cube Stereo oder Votec V.XM


----------



## silberwald (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn du dich weiter verarschen lassen willst, dann warte auf das Canyon...


----------



## Shughart (12. Juni 2009)

die frage ist nur bei deinem fall, welche möglichkeiten hast du wirklich?!
Cube kann z.Z. auch nicht liefern soweit ich weiß, wenn du nich grad nen händler an der hand hasst, der dein gewünschtes bike da hat. un votec tja da wirste wohl wenn de jetzt bestellst ca. 8 wochen lieferzeit haben....wie wärs denn mit dem radon slide? ansonsten würd ich sagen warte auf canyon. ich werde vorerst auch noch warten...wenn der jetzige lt nicht eingehalten wird stornier ich un hol mir das slide 8.0 in bonn, was wohl nächste oder übernächste woche bei denen im laden stehen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CroCop (12. Juni 2009)

Naja, die Möglichkeiten(Alternativen) sehen ja nicht grade sehr vielversprechend aus.

Naja, die Stereos lassen auf sich warten ist mir auch klar. Aber die White'n'Black sollen (nach Aussage meines Händlers) nächste Woche verfügbar sein. Nur ist der Preis etwas höher als ursprünglich für den Canyon vorgesehen und der Händler gibt keinen oder kaum Rabatt weil er die auch so ganz gut weg bekommt.

Votec dauert in der Tat 5-8 Wochen wobei die 8 Wochen als max. angesetzt sind und man das Bike dann auch wirklich bekommt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die telefonsich sehr gut zu erreichen sind und in Servicefall wäre das ein Vorteil.

An für sich wäre mir das Nerve am liebsten, aber wenn es jetzt so schief läuft die ganze Zeit wie soll es dann später sein falls es zu irgendwelchen Garantiefällen kommt.......


Fairerweise muss ich aber noch erwähnen, dass mir von Herrn Brückner noch eine Alternative angeboten wurde. Ein Nerve AM 7.0 in Schwarz wäre sofort verfügbar. 
Aber ich weiss nicht ob ich die Fabre ändern soll nur um das Bike schneller zu haben??? Das Acid Green hat mir doch sehr gut gefallen....


----------



## dortmund biker (12. Juni 2009)

> Ein Nerve AM 7.0 in Schwarz wäre sofort verfügbar.


was? 

auf dieses rad habe ich dreieinhalb monate gewartet und man sagte mir noch vor einer woche, dass es nicht vor august verfügbar sei - egal in welcher farbe.

gut, dass ich diesen saftladen nicht weiter unterstütze und storniert habe, mein neues bike ist schon hier.

 

dass bei canyon nicht nur die organisation kacke ist, sondern anscheinend auch unwahrheiten verbreitet werden, treibt das ganze auf die spitze.

sucht euch alternativen, bevor ihr jahrelang auf eure räder wartet.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (12. Juni 2009)

schwarz m
die schwarzen waren kurzfristig lieferbar, jetzt aber wieder auch lange wartezeit.
Ich denk mal wenn Canyon probleme mit der Lackierei hat , dann sind die Eloxalrahmen sicher immer am schnellsten verfügbar.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (12. Juni 2009)

ja, is aber auch echt dumm vom Scheffer und Team, solche geilen Bikes zu bauen, die dann jeder haben will.
Ich glaub derzeit kann eigentlich nur Specialized mithalten was die Rahmen(Jedenfalls bei den Rennrädern) und Kinematik anbelangt. Alles andere ist derzeit nur ne Eratzlösung.Cube ist nett, aber nicht gerade Inovativ.Votec ist dieses Jahr sehr Interessant, sind auch die ersten die den neuen Magura Dämpfer verbauen, finde ich Klasse, auch daß sie Rohloff im Angebot haben, sowas fehlt bei Canyon leider noch.

aber trotzden mein bike ist bei dhl, und kommt hoffentlich auch gut montiert an.
mir geht es leider zu schnell,hab mich eigentlich auf die lange versprochene Lieferzeit verlassen


----------



## Hesse77 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich darf mich hiermit abmelden. Habe mein GC CF 8.0 heute abgeholt und soeben die ersten Meter gefahren. Erster Eindruck ist irre geil.  Werd mich jetzt noch auf ine etwas größere Runde begeben. Allen wartenden viel Glück!


----------



## CroCop (12. Juni 2009)

Das Nerve AM 7.0 in "Schwarz" Größe "M" und 8.0 "S,M,L" sowie das 9.0 in "S" sind sofort als Express Bikes verfügbar.... zumindest laut HP


----------



## gericooper (12. Juni 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Das Nerve AM 7.0 in "Schwarz" Größe "M" und 8.0 "S,M,L" sowie das 9.0 in "S" sind sofort als Express Bikes verfügbar.... zumindest laut HP


da kann ich nur die dringende empfehlung geben: KAUFEN !!!!!!
fahre seit 20 jahren MTB verschiedenster  marken, aber so was geiles wie das NERC xc 8 mod. 2009 hab ich noch selten gesteuert.
und was die wartezeit bei expressbikes betrifft:
bei mir nach 4 wochen geliefert (eine woche verzögerung)
top verpackt, bestens vormontiert - also ein kompliment an canyon !!!
übrigends schon mein viertes-und immer zufrieden, ebenso meine vielen kumpels im radclub!!!
für die wartenden: geduld, es zahlt sich aus !


----------



## Sandmann (12. Juni 2009)

08.06. 17:00 Uhr Nerve XC 9.0 Grösse M online als Expressbike bestellt
09.06. Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung ca. 26.06. 
11.06. Kommissionierungsmail
12.06. Versandbestätigung, Lieferung innerhalb 48h
12.06. 16:00 Uhr Sendestatus DHL, Einlieferung ins Paketzentrum-> wenn ich glück hab isse morgen da !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...also ich hab zwar das XC 9.0 noch nicht, aber ich kann über Canyon hinsichtlich Lieferzeit nicht meckern 

Nur ich hab nur dummerweise Nachnahmezahlung gewählt
Wenn DHL morgen vor der Tür steht will ich dem Boten natürlich nicht unbedingt 2500 Lappen in die Hand drücken. Dann lieber auf der Post abholen... Aber kann ich da 2.500 per EC Karte zahlen


----------



## Deleted 57670 (12. Juni 2009)

Sandmann schrieb:


> 08.06. 17:00 Uhr Nerve XC 9.0 Grösse M online als Expressbike bestellt
> 09.06. Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung ca. 26.06.
> 11.06. Kommissionierungsmail
> 12.06. Versandbestätigung, Lieferung innerhalb 48h
> ...



warum nich? sobald er den empfang quittiert hat ist alles ok. dann hast du keine probleme mehr. ob du mit ec 2500 zahlen kannst hängt von deinem limit ab, nicht von der post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWolJa (12. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich bin ein "neuer" im Wartezimmer. Nach einem steinalten Stevens von ebay sollte es ein Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 sein. Also bin ich völlig blauäugig am 19.05.09 einfach mal nach Koblenz gefahren. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin für das AM: August. Das war mir zu lange. Aber das Spectral 9.0 SL aus dem Outlet in L, das sollte bis spätestens 8 Juni fertig sein. Höchstwahrscheinlich sogar deutlich schneller, schließlich wären für das Bike ja alle Teile vorhanden. Müsste nur noch aus dem Außenlager geholt werden und die Räder montiert werden. Also gleich bestellt und dann wahrscheinlich der große Fehler: direkt bezahlt. Angeblich geht es dann noch schneller. Am 3.6. kam dann das Kommissionierungsmail. "In den kommenden Tagen" sollte es so weit sein. Passiert ist seitdem: nichts. Doch, ich habe Canyon eine Nachfrist bis nächste Woche Mittwoch gesetzt und kaufe mir dann beim Händler um die Ecke ein Ghost AMR Lector 7700. Auch ein schönes Bike, steht im Laden und kann ich sofort mitnehmen. Jetzt muss Canyon nur noch bis Mittwoch weiter pennen und ich bin raus aus dem Vertrag (Fernabsatzgesetz zieht nicht, ich hab ja den Kaufvertrag vor Ort unterschrieben).

Ich habe kein Problem mit Lieferzeiten. Wenn sie vereinbart und dann auch eingehalten werden. Aber dass Canyon diese Termine - wie ich inzwischen in vielen Foren lesen konnte - scheinbar ritualisiert und unkommentiert verstreichen lässt ist nicht in Ordnung. Das können die mit Leuten machen, die sich das gefallen lassen. Ich will nur noch raus aus dem Vertrag und mit einem vernünftigen Bike fahren, bevor der Sommer vorbei ist.

Wolfgang


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Juni 2009)

Ist der Wahnsinn, was Ihr für 'ne Geduld habt
Macht es Euch doch einfach und geht zum Händler.
Da könnt Ihr Bikes probefahren und ggf. gleich  mitnehmen.
Wollte mir auch ein Versandbike für meine Kleine holen, aber die Lieferzeiten waren viel zu unsicher. 
Das war besonders Problematisch, da es ein Geburtstagsgeschenk sein sollte. Dazu kam noch, dass man Vorkasse wollte.... (war allerdings kein Canyon)

Jetzt fährt Sie ein Rotwild und ist mega happy 





So wir gehn jetzt biken


----------



## markusunterwegs (13. Juni 2009)

Na dann viel Spass 

Geh jetzt auch biken und Rotwild jagen


----------



## Deleted 57670 (13. Juni 2009)

Draussen:
Viele sind jetzt sauer, aber es geht auch manchmal ohne Probleme
am 4.06. GC 6.0 bestellt, heute angekommen.
obs in ordnung ist weiss ich leider nicht, da es jemand für mich angenommen hat, ich komm erst in 2 wochen dazu es zu fahren.
Aber trotzdem viel glück euch allen.


----------



## haske (13. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mich noch kurz abmelden. Hab mein Rad heute morgen auf dem Postamt abgeholt. Ich muss schon sagen, Canyon baut schon geile Räder - auch wenn die Wartezeiten schon echt (zu) krass sind. Nochmal würde ich nicht so lange warten bzw. hätte ich vorher gewußt, dass sich das alles sooo lange hinauszögert hätte ich mir nen anderes Bike zugelegt. Aber dazu hab ich jetzt ja auch schon genug gepostet. 

Das AM 7.0 ist jedenfalls ausstattungsmäßig und fahrtechnisch ein Knaller! Und der schwarze Rahmen sieht in echt um einiges besser aus als online 
Bei der Lieferung war soweit alles ok, ein bisschen Nachjustage hier und dort. Seltsamerweise war die Vorderbremsleitung einmal um den Gabelschaft verlegt  da hatte der Monteur wohl nen schlechten Tag - oder kommt das öfter vor? War jedenfalls nicht weiter tragisch, läßt sich ja schnell beheben. Deshalb ist nun die Bremsleitung etwas zu lang. Wenn ich mal die Muse habe wird sie gekürzt. 

Jetzt werden aber erstmal die Trails gerockt


----------



## racer70 (13. Juni 2009)

haske schrieb:


> ... Ich muss schon sagen, Canyon baut schon geile Räder -


 
Du sagst es! Ich habe vorher ein Cube HT gefahren.Das ging wirklich sehr gut. Und nun eben das Canyon AL 7.0. Und ich muss sagen da liegt nochmal eine kleine Welt dazwischen.

a.) Rahmen ist super geil. Nicht das langweilige Oberrohr/Unterrohr wie bei anderen Bikes, sondern Inovation und individuell Die Rahmenverarbeitung scheint mir auch nen Stückchen besser.
b.) Anbaubauteile sind sowieso erste Sahne
c.) laufruhig ohne Ende man könnte auf Asphalt echt meinen, man ist mit einem Rennrad unterwegs, super leise!

Alle HT Fahrer die ich so kenne, sind nur angetan von diesem Bike, ein Hingucker eben.

Ich kann den M-Bike Test nur bestätigen: Das Canyon AL fährt die Konkurrenz in Grund und Boden 

Happy Riding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2009)

haske schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise war die Vorderbremsleitung einmal um den Gabelschaft verlegt  da hatte der Monteur wohl nen schlechten Tag - oder kommt das öfter vor? War jedenfalls nicht weiter tragisch, läßt sich ja schnell beheben. Deshalb ist nun die Bremsleitung etwas zu lang. Wenn ich mal die Muse habe wird sie gekürzt.


  Das Problem, was gar keines ist, hatten schon einige.

Vor dem Versand wird die Gabel einmal um 360° gedreht. Da man sich dann bei der Montage ganz auf das entwirren des Lenkers konzentriert, hat es den Anschein, dass die Bremsleitung falsch, nämlich einmal um den Gabelschaft, verlegt worden ist. 
Zu lang wird sie deshalb auch nicht sein, zumal die Bremsen, wie ich hier mal gelesen habe, mit Leitungen fertig abgelängt und montiert vom Hersteller kommen und nur noch an das Bike geschraubt werden müssen.

Hier sollte Canyon nochmal nachbessern. Ein einfacher Hinweis würde da doch genügen .


----------



## haske (13. Juni 2009)

Danke jaamaa für den Hinweis

Morgen früh wird das AM wieder artgerecht ausgeführt


----------



## gizmo1212 (14. Juni 2009)

Auch von hier was Positives über Canyon.

Ich habe mein GC 6.0 Schwarz am lezten Samstag ca. 2 Monate vor dem eigentlichen Liefertermin erhalten. Gestern dann alles eingestellt und die erste Probefahrt gemacht. 

Einfach Wahnsinn  So geil hätte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (14. Juni 2009)

gizmo, taugt der Sattel?


----------



## gizmo1212 (14. Juni 2009)

Kann ich leider noch gar nicht so genau sagen. Die Proberunde war nur ca. 15 km. Unwohl gefühlt habe ich mich nicht. Die Neigung war aber auch nicht optimal. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, ein wenig nach vorne zu rutschen. 

Am alten Bike habe ich den Selle Italia Signo. Der neue ist auf jeden Fall bequemer


----------



## racer70 (14. Juni 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> gizmo, taugt der Sattel?


 
also meiner am AL7.0 ist ein Brett. Da kommt aufjedenfall ein anderer drauf. Habe den Specialized Rival 143mm im Auge.....(235gr sind noch vertetbar)


----------



## Deleted 57670 (14. Juni 2009)

ja, rival oder toupe sind bei mr auch in der engeren wahl


----------



## Dentist83 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo gesell mich mal dazu! Warte auf mein Torque Es 8.0. Sollte eigentlich am 3 Juni Fertig sein aber nach einigen Runden in der Warteschleife und viel Verständniss für meine Situation von den Canyon Mitarbeitern habe ich eigentlich immer nur befindet sich in der Kommission gehört! Ja ja wer lange schraubt wird alt. Da man bis zu 45min in der Warteschleife hängt und man danach immer noch nicht schlauer ist hab ich mich auf die Reise nach Koblenz gemacht (ca100km) um da mal auf dem Busch zu Klopfen. Problem bei mir ist nämlich das es am Sa. nach Latsch in den Bikeurlaub geht und ohne eigenes Bike wird es ein wenig Kompliziert! Hab da einen Mitarbeiter Angesprochen der Kompetent wirkte und der hat zwar erstmal das gleiche gesagt wie die Jungs am Tel. aber zusätzlich hat er meinen Auftrag nochmal ausgedruckt Handschriftlich vermerkt das es Ende der Woche in Urlaub geht und auch noch versichert das er mich Mo. anruft ob es bis dahin noch Funktioniert wovon er auch Überzeugt war das es bis dahin klappt! Naja mal schauen ob das noch einen gibt.


----------



## racer70 (14. Juni 2009)

redwood schrieb:


> ja, rival oder toupe sind bei mr auch in der engeren wahl


 
vergiß den toupe da kannste gleich den vom Canyon drauflassen. Ich hatte den toupe auch und nach der 2'ten tour war er wieder auf ebay. HART wie ein BRETT das Teil.


----------



## haske (14. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr nach wie vor den SQ-Lab 611. Superbequem - auch wenn man mal richtig lange mit Rucksack fährt. Das Mehrgewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig. Passt auch farblich gut zum AM in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corran-Horn (14. Juni 2009)

Ich reihe mich mal hier ein.
Hab am Donnerstag ein Nerve AM 8.0 in white Größe M bestellt.
Lieferzeit laut Page 2 Wochen.


----------



## Der_Oli (15. Juni 2009)

Tach allerseits,

so wie es ausschaut, bin ich morgen oder übermorgen raus hier! Habe heute morgen die Versandmail mit der Trackingnummer für mein Nerve XC 7.0 in M und Traffic White bekommen. Damit habe ich von der Bestellung an insgesamt "nur" 5 Wochen gewartet.

Sollte die Lieferung morgen erfolgen, hat Canyon damit den damals angepeilten Liefertermin EXAKT eingehalten (16. Juni)!!!

Sieht also so aus, als würde sich der Ablauf dort langsam wieder normalisieren. Zumindest kann ich mich in keiner Weise beschweren! Habe ehrlich gesagt, null damit gerechnet, dass der LT eingehalten wird, weshalb ich nun um so positiver überrascht bin!

Hoffe jedenfalls, dass Eure Wartezeit auch bald abgeschlossen sein wird!


----------



## Blackmodem (15. Juni 2009)

So Leute ich bin draußen!!! 
Heute morgen kam endlich mein Bike!!!
Hatte ja letzte Woche Montag angerufen und nachgefragt. Freitag drauf bekam ich dann auch die Mail mit der Trackingnummer.

Ich hoffe das der Rest von euch, der schon seit längerem wartet auch bald die Bikes bekommt


----------



## MT3ike (16. Juni 2009)

@Dentist83
ich warte auch auf ein torque es 8.0, welches am 1.Juni fertig sein sollte. Da war aber Pfingstemontag und am 2. juni auch die Kommissions-mail erhalten. Doch leider befindet sich mein Bike seit diesem Datum im Lager und wartet darauf dass es der UPS übergeben wird . Hab erst heute wieder angerufen und wieder das selbe...bike ferig + soll so schnell wie möglich versendet werden, "noch diese Woche"


----------



## Dacow (16. Juni 2009)

Diesen Status habe ich nun schon seit 3 Wochen, aber glückwunsch das du wenigstens durchgekommen bist.

Ich war heute 3,5 Stunden in der Warteschlange insgesamt.... das geht echt mal gar nitt.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (16. Juni 2009)

Dacow schrieb:


> Diesen Status habe ich nun schon seit 3 Wochen, aber glückwunsch das du wenigstens durchgekommen bist.
> 
> Ich war heute 3,5 Stunden in der Warteschlange insgesamt.... das geht echt mal gar nitt.



du mußt drannbleiben, darfst nicht
 auflegen.


----------



## Der_Oli (16. Juni 2009)

Update: 

Bike war da, ich aber nicht... Hoffe jetzt mal, dass ich es heute noch bei der Post holen kann und nicht erst morgen. Verdrück mich heute auf jeden Fall mal auf gut Glück früher von der Arbeit...

Drückt mir die Daumen!




Der_Oli schrieb:


> Tach allerseits,
> 
> so wie es ausschaut, bin ich morgen oder übermorgen raus hier! Habe heute morgen die Versandmail mit der Trackingnummer für mein Nerve XC 7.0 in M und Traffic White bekommen. Damit habe ich von der Bestellung an insgesamt "nur" 5 Wochen gewartet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandmann (16. Juni 2009)

Sandmann schrieb:


> 08.06. 17:00 Uhr Nerve XC 9.0 Grösse M online als Expressbike bestellt
> 09.06. Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung ca. 26.06.
> 11.06. Kommissionierungsmail
> 12.06. Versandbestätigung, Lieferung innerhalb 48h
> ...



so Leute ich bin raus. Gestern kam das XC 9.0 nach exakt einer Woche seit Bestellung 

Ich sofort zusammengebaut, aber leider hat die Scheibe hinten geschliffen, so dass ich den Bremssattel ausrichten musste. Aber dann ging`s trotz Regen sofort in den Wald 

Aber nun kommt`s: gestern bekomme ich eine erneute Bestellbestätigung, ich schaue nach der Nummer und siehe da, weils so schnell ging, die woll'n mir gleich noch eins schicken 

Da man ja telefonisch bei Canyon erst nach Stunden jemanden erreicht, alternativ email an [email protected] (mit !!!!) aber ungeachtet dessen, heute Versandbestätigung 

Also Leute wenn jemand ein Nerve XC 9.0, Grösse M in schwarz haben will, kurz melden, es wird vorraussichtlich morgen eintrudeln! Wenn nicht nehm ich`s vielleicht als Ersatzteilspender


----------



## Deleted 57670 (16. Juni 2009)

du glücklicher, da is doch grad die aktion bei canyon, "buy one, get one free"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## segelvlieger (16. Juni 2009)

Liebe Freunde, ich bin draussen!
Exakt 
* *60 Tage nach Beste*llung meines "Express"bikes und 
* *41 Tage* nachdem das Geld von meiner Kreditkarte abgebucht wurde (O-Ton Canyon: " wir buchen den Rechnungsbetrag *beim Versand der Ware* von Ihrem Kreditkartenkonto ab) 
hat der Postbote das Rad gebracht! Zusammengebaut, probegefahren und  für geil befunden!!!
Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle an Hrn. Brückner! Ohne seine Intervention wäre die Geschichte wahrscheinlich noch nicht vorbei!
CU


----------



## Booker55 (17. Juni 2009)

so dann nehm ich auch mal Platz! Nachdem ich ja letztens in Koblenz war
und mir das Torque fr 9.0 angeschaut hatte, hab ich es gerade mal als Expressbike bestellt.
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin soll der 06.07.2009 sein, also ca. einen Monat früher als mir 
  Vorort gesagt wurde. Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dacow (17. Juni 2009)

So da ich gestern nen Bekannten bei Canyon eingeschaltet habe, bekam ich eben gerade einen Anruf von Canyon das mein Bike nun endlich rausgeht.
Grund für die Verspätung: "Wir haben das Bike nicht mehr gefunden." 

Das Warten hat nun hoffentlich ein Ende - wenn es nicht wieder verloren geht...


----------



## MT3ike (17. Juni 2009)

Dacow schrieb:


> So da ich gestern nen Bekannten bei Canyon eingeschaltet habe, bekam ich eben gerade einen Anruf von Canyon das mein Bike nun endlich rausgeht.
> Grund für die Verspätung: "Wir haben das Bike nicht mehr gefunden."
> 
> Das Warten hat nun hoffentlich ein Ende - wenn es nicht wieder verloren geht...



Ich bräuchte auch nen bekannten bei canyon.....meines haben die sicher auch "verloren", seit 2 wochen


----------



## tom23" (17. Juni 2009)

Dacow schrieb:


> So da ich gestern nen Bekannten bei Canyon eingeschaltet habe



da würd' ich ein Business draus machen


----------



## Hamburger Jung (17. Juni 2009)

Hmm, noch 2 Tage und 03 Std. 19 Min. 12 Sek bis mein S6 bei mir ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkelpelle (17. Juni 2009)

Sandmann schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Da man ja telefonisch bei Canyon erst nach Stunden jemanden erreicht, alternativ email an [email protected] (mit !!!!) aber ungeachtet dessen, heute Versandbestätigung
> 
> ....



Da sieht man wieder, dass dort anscheinend alles drunter und drüber geht. Die wissen noch nicht einmal, welches Bike sie schon rausgeschickt haben. Andere Bikes gehen in der Montage "verloren"...
Was soll nur aus Canyon werden?


----------



## 9mmBong (17. Juni 2009)

Meins war angeblich auch in Montage bis mir mittgeteilt wurde, dass mein Bike real nich existent ist.
Bekam dann ein Angebot für en 8.0 auch nich schlecht aber fahren kann ich deswegen immer noch nicht..


----------



## Shughart (17. Juni 2009)

habe heute eine doch sehr positive mail von canyon bekommen. auf meine frag hin ob der lt vom 26.6. eingehalten wird und ich das bike auch bis zu meinem bike urlaub bekomme habe ich folgende antwort bekommen:


> vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.
> 
> Sieht gut aus!!! Scheint so gut wie fertig zu sein. Bitte, bitte warten Sie
> aber auf nachricht von den Kollegen aus dem Showroom.
> ...


naja dann will ich mal hoffen das es so bleibt


----------



## Bernie_HD (17. Juni 2009)

Wir sind raus, nach ursprünglich am 14.04.2009 bestellten 2 x Nerve XC 8.0 in Gr S und Gr M haben wir seit gestern 2 x Nerve XC 9.0 in S und M . 

Mehr Details im eigenen Beitrag

Viele Grüße

Bernhard


----------



## JaWolJa (18. Juni 2009)

JaWolJa schrieb:


> Doch, ich habe Canyon eine Nachfrist bis nächste Woche Mittwoch gesetzt. Jetzt muss Canyon nur noch bis Mittwoch weiter pennen und ich bin raus aus dem Vertrag (Fernabsatzgesetz zieht nicht, ich hab ja den Kaufvertrag vor Ort unterschrieben).
> 
> 
> Wolfgang


 
So, der Kaufvertrag ist hinfällig. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob Canyon die Kohle freiwillig wieder rausrückt. Vermutlich nicht, dann bekommt mein Rechtsanwalt etwas zu tun und dann wird es teuer für Canyon. Das kostet sie dann nicht nur Umsatz, den sie sowieso mangels Lieferfähigkeit nicht hätten generieren können, sondern zusätzlich Geld, das sie bei anderen Kunden verdienen mussten. Ein bißchen freue ich mich sogar darüber, wenn Canyon für die Unfähigkeit zur Organisation von Kundenprozessen wird "Strafe" bezahlen müssen...

Wolfgang


----------



## Booker55 (18. Juni 2009)

Booker55 schrieb:


> so dann nehm ich auch mal Platz! Nachdem ich ja letztens in Koblenz war
> und mir das Torque fr 9.0 angeschaut hatte, hab ich es gerade mal als Expressbike bestellt.
> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin soll der 06.07.2009 sein, also ca. einen Monat früher als mir
> Vorort gesagt wurde. Bin mal gespannt ob es klappt.
> ...



Was ist den bei Canyon los... einen Tag nach Bestellung schon die Kommissionierungsmail erhalten  schneller ist immer gut.


----------



## Shughart (18. Juni 2009)

Booker55 schrieb:


> Was ist den bei Canyon los... einen Tag nach Bestellung schon die Kommissionierungsmail erhalten  schneller ist immer gut.



Kann mich deiner Verwunderung nur anschließen, habe heute auch die Kommissionierungsmail bekommen und warte nun auf die Mitarbeiter aus dem Showroom, die mir sagen sollen wann ich das gute Stück abholen kann


----------



## Booker55 (18. Juni 2009)

Shughart schrieb:


> Kann mich deiner Verwunderung nur anschließen, habe heute auch die Kommissionierungsmail bekommen und warte nun auf die Mitarbeiter aus dem Showroom, die mir sagen sollen wann ich das gute Stück abholen kann




Wie geil ist das den?? gestern bestellt! gerade anruf von canyon! ich kann das Bike abholen!!!! nur leider kann ich bzw. Canyon nicht vor Dienstag!
ABER ICH FREU MICH!!! Drücke allen anderen noch weiter die Daumen!

Gruß Thoams


----------



## 9mmBong (18. Juni 2009)

Heute auch kommissioniert worden, hoff des bleibt bei der einen...


----------



## Melocross (18. Juni 2009)

Freut mich jetzt richtig das es das Wartezimmer immer noch gibt, zumal ich damals 2005 das erste Wartezimmer eröffnet hatte. Ach ist das lange her.

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spass mit so einem super Bike.
Bin immer noch ganz happy mit meinem Canyon ES6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanonaut (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin dann mal raus. Nach 180 Tagen warten hab ich heute mein AM 6.0 bekommen. Allen die noch warten wünsche ich noch viel Sitzfleisch und Geduld.  


MfG  Frank


----------



## Corran-Horn (18. Juni 2009)

Letzte Woche Donnerstag ein AM 8.0 bestellt und Rad ist gestern in den Versand gegangen.
Steht laut DHL schon im Zulieferzentrum 

Und grad morgen hab ich Frühschicht


----------



## Shughart (19. Juni 2009)

naaaaa toll canyon hat eben angerufen und ich war mal wieder gerade in dem moment nicht daheim xD
hab iwie keine geduld mehr....bin aufgeregt wien kleines kind vor weihnachten


----------



## cade (19. Juni 2009)

15.06: XC 4.0 weiß bestellt
16.06: Bestätigungsmail
18.06: Kommissionierungsmail
19:06: Anruf, dass das Bike fertig ist und ich es am Mittwoch abholen kann... freue mich nach koblenz zu fahren


----------



## Corran-Horn (19. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, letzte Woche Donnerstag bestellt.
Gestern Nacht die Mail erhalten das Rad ist auf dem Weg.

Heute Nachmittag nach Hause gekommen und der DHL Mann stand grad vor der Tür und hat mit meiner Nachbarin gesprochen wann ich nach Hause komme.

Natürlich war es so einfach dann nicht.
Er nimmt nämlich keine Kartenzahlung sondern nur Bargeld.
Nach 2 Minuten belabbern und dem versprechen von 10 Euro Trinkgeld hatte ich seine Handynummer.
Nochmal 15 Minuten später hatter ich das Geld und 5 Minuten später stand er wieder vor meiner Tür.

Und jetzt ...


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Juni 2009)

Corran-Horn schrieb:


> Und jetzt ...



Ja was heißt hier "Und jetzt"?
Draufhocken und den geilen Bock (den saugeilen Drecksbock) übern Trail durchbocken!
Eine Bockerei par excellence!


----------



## 65fahrenheit (19. Juni 2009)

So,  bin auch raus.   am 5.5 bestellt..  und gestern kam mein am8..  zusammen mit dem scheiss wetter..  ;-)





















GENIALES RAD!!!
Das warten wird sich bei euch auch 1000% Lohnen!


----------



## hogi (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich nehme auch hier Platz. Ich habe mein Canyon Nerve XC 8.0, Rahmengröße L, traffic white, im letzten Monat bestellt und am Montag ist der geplante Liefertermin. Canyon-like wird der nicht eingehalten werden, aber wer rechnet schon damit - ich "warte" auf das Rad somit erst ab Montag 

Mal sehen, wie lange es dauern wird.

Hat schon jemand versucht canyon bei Lieferverzögerung eine Nachfrist zu setzen, dann ein bike zur Überbrückung zu leihen und notfalls die Leihgebühr bei Gericht einzuklagen?

Mails scheint ja bei canyon niemand zu beantworten. Bei Klagen werden sie wohl aktiv werden müssen.


----------



## Der_Oli (20. Juni 2009)

So, hier nun auch die Bilder von meinem neuen XC:









Bin begeistert! Allerdings war die Schaltung überhaupt nicht eingestellt! Weder die Endanschläge haben gestimmt, noch die Indexierung der Gänge. Habe dann erstmal alles von Grund auf einstellen dürfen, aber nun ists perfekt!!

Im Moment läuft's bei Canyon ja anscheinend wie geschmiert! Hoffen wir mal, dass es so bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotxab (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich such mir hier mal einen Platz!

Gestern mein AM 8.0 "S" bestellt. Trotz aller Lieferzeit - Horrorgeschichten.

Mal sehn wie lange sie brauchen für meins (und dann hoffe ich noch das Rad findet den Postweg nach Österreich )


----------



## stone86 (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

war bei jemand ein Drehmomentschlüssel dabei? Wo war der in der Verpackung?

Ich glaube bei mir wurde der wohl vergessen.

Wo war bei euch der Schnellspanner des Vorderrades in der Verpackung?

Den hat man bei mir einfach vergessen

Da freut man sich so auf sein Bike und dann so was...

Am Montag Morgen werde ich wohl als erstes mal bei der Canyon Hotline anrufen!!!


----------



## markusunterwegs (20. Juni 2009)

prüfe nochmal den Karton. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die den vergessen haben. Soweit ich mich erinnere war nur einer von den beiden Schnellspannern separat in der Folie verpackt. Ein Drehmomentschlüssel wirst vergeblich suchen. Du meins den "Torque Wrench", der sollte auch mit dabei sein!
Such nochmal und Berichte....


----------



## stone86 (20. Juni 2009)

JA, meine den Torque Wrench=) Der war bei mir eindeutig nicht dabei.
Jedoch ist auch der Schnellspanner nirgens!!! Habe sehr sorgfältig ausgepackt und auch alles nochmals kontrolliert...=(


----------



## hogi (20. Juni 2009)

wer wartet denn im Moment auch auf ein Nerve XC 8.0, Rahmen L, traffic white?
wie lange wartet ihr schon?


----------



## Robbes (22. Juni 2009)

so, ich werd mich jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer einklinken.

25.05. Nerve XC 8.0 Grösse L in traffic-white bestellt
26.05. Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung voraussichtlich 22.06.

Das wär ja dann wohl heute. Bis jetzt hab ich noch nichts von Canyon gehört. Mal abwarten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hogi (22. Juni 2009)

Robbes schrieb:


> so, ich werd mich jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer einklinken.
> 
> 25.05. Nerve XC 8.0 Grösse L in traffic-white bestellt
> 26.05. Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung voraussichtlich 22.06.
> ...


 
Hallo Robbes,

dann sind wir ja Leidensgenossen. Komisch, dass wir noch nichts von Canyon gehört haben. Hast du mit Vorauskasse bezahlt?

LG


----------



## andi33 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

dann werd ich mich auch mal dazugesellen.

Auch ich hab am 2.06.2009 das Nerve XC 8.0 in M Traffic White bestellt. Geplanter Liefertermin war der 22.06.2009 also heute. 

Das war übrigens der Hauptbestellgrund. Damals war kaum was anderes Zeitnah verfügbar.

Hab schon mal versucht anzurufen und 50min in der Warteschleife verbracht, aber keine Chance.


Mein Urlaub hat heut begonnen, viel länger kann ich nicht mehr warten. Naja im schlimmsten Fall ändere ich meine Bestellung in ein XC 5.0 hat im Moment noch Expresstatus und ich spar sogar noch Geld.


----------



## ssirius (22. Juni 2009)

andi33 schrieb:


> Mein Urlaub hat heut begonnen, viel länger kann ich nicht mehr warten. Naja im schlimmsten Fall ändere ich meine Bestellung in ein XC 5.0 hat im Moment noch Expresstatus und ich spar sogar noch Geld.



Ich hoffe mal, du hast nicht auch Vorkasse bezahlt. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber mal in Erwägung ziehen die Händler in näherer Umgebung abzuklappern. Mit etwas Glück, findest du ein schönes Bike, das  auch  P/L-mässig mit  dem Canyon mithalten kann. 
So geschehen bei mir. Vergleiche ich mein  Bike mit einem Canyon AM 9.0, hab ich fürs gleiche Geld die bessere Ausstattung bekommen und dazu einen Händler als direkten Ansprechpartner. Und ganz wichtig, *keine *Wartezeit.


----------



## hogi (22. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, du hast nicht auch Vorkasse bezahlt.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle lieber mal in Erwägung ziehen die Händler in näherer Umgebung abzuklappern. Mit etwas Glück, findest du ein schönes Bike, das auch P/L-mässig mit dem Canyon mithalten kann.
> So geschehen bei mir. Vergleiche ich mein Bike mit einem Canyon AM 9.0, hab ich fürs gleiche Geld die bessere Ausstattung bekommen und dazu einen Händler als direkten Ansprechpartner. Und ganz wichtig, *keine *Wartezeit.


 

Für welches Bike hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## andi33 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,

nein hab per Nachname bestellt, Händler in der Umgebung hab ich auch schon überlegt, werd wohl heut mal los um mich umzuschauen. Trotzdem hoffe ich das es mit dem Canyon klappt. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist schon sehr sehr gut, etwas ähnliches findet man wirklich nur mit Glück bei normalen Händlern.

LG


----------



## ssirius (22. Juni 2009)

hogi schrieb:


> Für welches Bike hast du dich entschieden?



Es ist ein Cube Stereo R1 geworden.
Klick einfach mal auf "Fotos" unter meinem Nick. Da hab ich einige Bilder hochgeladen.




andi33 schrieb:


> Hi, nein hab per Nachname bestellt, Händler in der Umgebung hab ich auch schon überlegt, werd wohl heut mal los um mich umzuschauen. Trotzdem hoffe ich das es mit dem Canyon klappt. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist schon sehr sehr gut, etwas ähnliches findet man wirklich nur mit Glück bei normalen Händlern.LG



Beim Händler vor Ort geht auch einiges. Canyon hat auf jeden Fall, da stimme ich dir zu, ein sehr gutes  P/L-Verhältnis, aber wie gesagt, mit etwas Glück kann man beim Händler auch ein gutes Bike zum guten Preis bekommen. Bei mir hats auch geklappt.


----------



## Cortezsi (22. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Es ist ein Cube Stereo R1 geworden.
> Klick einfach mal auf "Fotos" unter meinem Nick. Da hab ich einige Bilder hochgeladen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das Stereo hast Du für 2800 bekommen?
Meine das der Preis so über 3300 regulär ist.
Aber stimmt schon beim Händler sind 10% Nachlass Minimum und "20% und mehr" möglich.


----------



## ssirius (22. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Das Stereo hast Du für 2800 bekommen?  Meine das der Preis so über 3300 regulär ist.


Genau, 2800 statt 3300. Da sehe ich dann keinen Vorteil mehr bei Canyon.



Cortezsi schrieb:


> Aber stimmt schon beim Händler sind 10% Nachlass Minimum und "20% und mehr" möglich.


Man muss sich aber wirklich Zeit nehmen und einfach mal alle Händler anfahren. Denn nicht jeder Händler ist bereit überhaupt einen Nachlass zu geben. Es gibt auch genügend Sturköpfe, die lieber auf ihren Rädern sitzen bleiben, als Rabatt zu geben. Vor allem, wenn der Händler merkt, dass man sich in ein Rad verguckt hat, wirds schwierig mit Preisverhandlungen.


----------



## andi33 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi,

hab gerade jemanden von Canyon an am Telefon gehabt. So wie es aussieht ist mein XC 8.0 noch nicht fertiggestellt. Das heißt es kann noch dauern, wobei der nette Kundenberater meinte das extreme Verzögerungen im Moment nicht mehr vorkommen. Von einer Bestellungsänderung hat er mir deswegen auch abgeraten, da ein Expressbike wohl im Moment auch 14 Tage dauert und ich bis dahin mein XC 8.0 haben sollte.



LG


----------



## ssirius (22. Juni 2009)

Ich kann mir nach der Aussage nur schwer vorstellen, dass du das Rad noch in deinem Urlaub bekommst. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie lange du Urlaub hast. 

Ich drück dir aber die Daumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hogi (22. Juni 2009)

Respekt andi33. Ich hab nach 2 Stunden Warteschlange um 12.00 Uhr aufgegeben. Danke jedenfalls für die Info.

Ich habe ihnen heute eine Lieferverzug-Mahnung mit 14 Tages Nachfrist per Mail geschickt. Lesen wird´s dort eh keiner, aber das ist die Voraussetzung, dass ich nachher die Kosten für ein Leihrad einfordern kann - zur Dikussion, ob das überhaupt möglich wäre, hab ich ein eigenes Thema erstellt. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406017


----------



## Robbes (22. Juni 2009)

hogi schrieb:


> Hallo Robbes,
> 
> dann sind wir ja Leidensgenossen. Komisch, dass wir noch nichts von Canyon gehört haben. Hast du mit Vorauskasse bezahlt?
> 
> LG



Hallo hogi,

mein Bike soll per Nachnahme geliefert werden. Hoffentlich kommen unsere Bikes bald.
Stornieren oder anderes Bike vom Händler ist für mich (noch) kein Thema. Freu mich aufs Nerve!!


----------



## carloa (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich habe auch ein XC 8.0 in weiß bestellt. Dieses sollte auch heute geliefert werden. Mal sehen, wann es kommt. Bestellt habe ich es am 2. Juni. Zahlungseingang liegt schon seit längerer Zeit vor.


----------



## hogi (22. Juni 2009)

carloa schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe auch ein XC 8.0 in weiß bestellt. Dieses sollte auch heute geliefert werden. Mal sehen, wann es kommt. Bestellt habe ich es am 2. Juni. Zahlungseingang liegt schon seit längerer Zeit vor.


 
Welche Rahmengröße?

Hast du außer der Auftrags- und Zahlungseingangsbestätigung schon eine Info bekommen?

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## carloa (22. Juni 2009)

Rahmengröße ist L.
Bisher kamen Auftragsbestätigung, Vorkasserechnung und Zahlungseingangsbestätigung.


----------



## hogi (22. Juni 2009)

Haltet euch fest, wir haben vielleicht Glück. 

Habe nicht nur den Lieferverzug eingemahnt sondern auch eine PN an das Oracle des Canyon-Forums Hrn. Brückner geschickt. Folgendes hat er gerade geantwortet:

"Ihr Rad wird, neben anderen Modellen Nerve XC 8.0 in Größe L und traffic white, morgen bei uns montiert. Anschließend werden diese kompletten Räder ab Mittwoch in den Versand gehen."


----------



## Robbes (22. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Info hogi!
Wär ja super wenn mein Bike da auch dabei ist und diese Woche noch rausgeht.


----------



## chrisstader (22. Juni 2009)

Ja hoffe das meins auch dabei ist... sollte ja anfang der Woche rausgehen. Wartet eigentlich noch jemand auf ein FR 9.0? Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit den angepeilten LT aus?


----------



## Booker55 (22. Juni 2009)

chrisstader schrieb:


> Ja hoffe das meins auch dabei ist... sollte ja anfang der Woche rausgehen. Wartet eigentlich noch jemand auf ein FR 9.0? Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit den angepeilten LT aus?



also ich fahre morgen hin und hol mein FR 9.0 ab  LT war bei mir 6.7

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HT_Scrat (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Ich wollt mich auch hier zu gesellen. Hab am 29 Mai ein Grand Canyon AL 6 bestellt und bin gespannt wann es mich erreicht.

MfG!


----------



## chrisstader (22. Juni 2009)

Booker55 schrieb:


> also ich fahre morgen hin und hol mein FR 9.0 ab  LT war bei mir 6.7
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Hast du es gut, sogar früher als geplant... machst bestimmt morgen diesen hier 

Dann sind die FR`s jetzt wirklich an der Reihe... mit einer Woche Lieferzeit hab ich´s ja vielleicht schon zum nächsten WE... dann geht`s auch gleich auf Piste 

Gruß Gino


----------



## Booker55 (23. Juni 2009)

chrisstader schrieb:


> Hast du es gut, sogar früher als geplant... machst bestimmt morgen diesen hier
> 
> Dann sind die FR`s jetzt wirklich an der Reihe... mit einer Woche Lieferzeit hab ich´s ja vielleicht schon zum nächsten WE... dann geht`s auch gleich auf Piste
> 
> Gruß Gino



na das hoffe ich doch 

Welche Farbe hast du den genommen? Bei mir ist es Raw geworden weil es
mir Vorort besser gefallen hat. Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das deines auch schnell fertig wird.


----------



## chrisstader (23. Juni 2009)

Booker55 schrieb:


> na das hoffe ich doch
> 
> Welche Farbe hast du den genommen? Bei mir ist es Raw geworden weil es
> mir Vorort besser gefallen hat. Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen das deines auch schnell fertig wird.



Danke... Raw finde ich auch sehr cool, vor allem der orange Schriftzug, wollte aber unbedingt eine weisse Gabel haben... drum warte ich jetzt auf`s schwarze.


----------



## rotxab (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo. Hat jemand derzeit ein Bike in Bestellung und bezahlt mit Kreditkarte?

In manchen Foren stehen dazu widersprüchliche Informationen für Canyon.

Weiß jemand wie es derzeit abläuft? Wird man angerufen? Muss man sich melden?

Danke für die Hilfe.

LG


----------



## hogi (23. Juni 2009)

rotxab schrieb:


> Hallo. Hat jemand derzeit ein Bike in Bestellung und bezahlt mit Kreditkarte?
> 
> In manchen Foren stehen dazu widersprüchliche Informationen für Canyon.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo rotxab,

hier dürften deine Fragen beantwortet werden. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406013 
Wenn noch was unklar sein sollte, melde dich bitte nochmals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotxab (23. Juni 2009)

hogi schrieb:


> Hallo rotxab,
> 
> hier dürften deine Fragen beantwortet werden. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=406013
> Wenn noch was unklar sein sollte, melde dich bitte nochmals.



Danke. Habe eben angerufen und die Daten hinterlegt.

Warteschlange < 3 Minuten, war sehr überrascht.


----------



## hogi (23. Juni 2009)

rotxab schrieb:


> Danke. Habe eben angerufen und die Daten hinterlegt.
> 
> Warteschlange < 3 Minuten, war sehr überrascht.


 
Da muss ein "Neuer" versehentlich das Telefon abgehoben haben.

Hab es gerade auch versucht und nach 30 min wieder aufgegeben. Hast du 1 oder 2 bei der Ansage gewählt - vielleicht nehmen sie nur Neubestellungen auf...


----------



## rotxab (23. Juni 2009)

hogi schrieb:


> Da muss ein "Neuer" versehentlich das Telefon abgehoben haben.
> 
> Hab es gerade auch versucht und nach 30 min wieder aufgegeben. Hast du 1 oder 2 bei der Ansage gewählt - vielleicht nehmen sie nur Neubestellungen auf...




hab 1 gewählt.


----------



## andi33 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
war heut beim Händler und bin ein Cube Ldt Ams CC XT probegefahren, hat mir sehr gut gefallen vehandelbarer Preis ist 1750 und das wichtigste ich kann sofort mitnehmen. Ich glaub ich werd das Nerve XC 8.0 abbestellen, wer weiß wie lange es noch dauert.  Hinzu kommt das die in dem Laden sehr nett waren und der Service top ist. Anpassung, Inspektion usw alles selbstverständlich kostenlos und Stressfrei. 

Mal schauen das Cube hab ich mir bis morgen reservieren lassen.

Gruß


----------



## vitello (23. Juni 2009)

Huiiii, jetzt scheints bei Canyon ja richtig gut zu laufen!

GC CF 8.0 weiß bestellt am 18.06. (Donnerstags abends)
Bestellbestätigung mit LT KW27 erhalten am 19.06. (Freitag)
Versandbestätigung erhalten heute 23.06. (Dienstag) 
....und laut DHL-Tracking auch schon im Einlieferungszentrum erfasst!

RESPEKT!


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2009)

andi33 schrieb:


> Hi,
> war heut beim Händler und bin ein Cube Ldt Ams CC XT probegefahren, hat mir sehr gut gefallen vehandelbarer Preis ist 1750 und das wichtigste ich kann sofort mitnehmen. Ich glaub ich werd das Nerve XC 8.0 abbestellen, wer weiß wie lange es noch dauert.  Hinzu kommt das die in dem Laden sehr nett waren und der Service top ist. Anpassung, Inspektion usw alles selbstverständlich kostenlos und Stressfrei.
> 
> Mal schauen das Cube hab ich mir bis morgen reservieren lassen.
> ...



Stolzer Preis. Beim Händler sind mind. 10% obligatorisch.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat für das Geld das AMS Pro XT (also mit der Talas) bekommen incl. kostenloser Erstinspektion.


----------



## andi33 (23. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis. Beim Händler sind mind. 10% obligatorisch.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat für das Geld das AMS Pro XT (also mit der Talas) bekommen incl. kostenloser Erstinspektion.



Ist ja auch noch nicht über den Preis gesprochen worden, hab nur die Aussage das noch was geht zumal ich noch ein bisschen Zubehör brauche.

Werd mal schauen für 1600 würd ich es auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## ssirius (23. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Stolzer Preis. Beim HÃ¤ndler sind mind. 10% obligatorisch.
> Ein Bekannter von mir hat fÃ¼r das Geld das AMS Pro XT (also mit der Talas) bekommen incl. kostenloser Erstinspektion.


Naja, obligatorisch 10% wÃ¼rde ich nicht sagen. Wenns so wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tten die Versender sicher weniger Zulauf.
Die Reba finde ich vÃ¶llig in Ordnung, ich glaube kaum, dass eine vergleichbare Fox-Gabel grosse Vorteile bringt. 



andi33 schrieb:


> Werd mal schauen fÃ¼r 1600â¬ wÃ¼rd ich es auf jeden Fall nehmen.


Nicht zu vergessen, dass du bei Problemen immer gleich einen Ansprechpartner hast. Das scheint aktuell bei Canyon (so gut die RÃ¤der an sich auch sind) gar nicht so einfach zu sein. Wenns einen selbst trifft, merkt man erst auf was man sich da eingelassen hat. Dann ist das gute P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis schnell vÃ¶llig wertlos.

Solltest du allerdings ein versierter Schrauber und mit dem nÃ¶tigen Fahrradwerkzeug ausgestattet sein, wÃ¤re das alles natÃ¼rlich kein Thema.

Edit:
Mir fÃ¤llt gerade auf, dass das Cube vorne nur 80mm Federweg hat. Beim Canyon wÃ¤ren es 120 mm gewesen. Das musst du natÃ¼rlich selbst wissen, aber die Einsatzgebiete der beiden RÃ¤der sind schon sehr verschieden.


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Naja, obligatorisch 10% würde ich nicht sagen.


Doch, klapper nur mal ein paar Händler ab, da sind tlw. auch 20% drin.



ssirius schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass du bei Problemen immer gleich einen Ansprechpartner hast. Das scheint aktuell bei Canyon (so gut die Räder an sich auch sind) gar nicht so einfach zu sein. Wenns einen selbst trifft, merkt man erst auf was man sich da eingelassen hat. Dann ist das gute P/L-Verhältnis schnell völlig wertlos.
> 
> Solltest du allerdings ein versierter Schrauber und mit dem nötigen Fahrradwerkzeug ausgestattet sein, wäre das alles natürlich kein Thema.


Sehe ich auch so.



ssirius schrieb:


> Edit:
> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das Cube vorne nur 80mm Federweg hat. Beim Canyon wären es 120 mm gewesen. Das musst du natürlich selbst wissen, aber die Einsatzgebiete der beiden Räder sind schon sehr verschieden.


Deswegen auch mein Hinweis auf die Talas.


----------



## andi33 (23. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass du bei Problemen immer gleich einen Ansprechpartner hast. Das scheint aktuell bei Canyon (so gut die Räder an sich auch sind) gar nicht so einfach zu sein. Wenns einen selbst trifft, merkt man erst auf was man sich da eingelassen hat. Dann ist das gute P/L-Verhältnis schnell völlig wertlos.
> 
> Solltest du allerdings ein versierter Schrauber und mit dem nötigen Fahrradwerkzeug ausgestattet sein, wäre das alles natürlich kein Thema.




Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Aber irgendwie hofft man ja das es gut geht. Ich hab zb fast alle meine größeren Anschaffungen der letzten Jahre Online bestellt und hatte immer glück.

Bei größeren Schäden ist aber auch nicht jeder Straßenhändler so kulant das man sofort ein repariertes oder neues Bike bekommt. Und Inspektion kann ich im Zweifelsfall auch selber.

Ich will einfach nur endlich mein Bike haben schaut doch mal raus die Sonne scheint und ich sitze hier und tippe Sinnlosen Quatsch in die Tasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi33 (23. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Edit:
> Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das Cube vorne nur 80mm Federweg hat. Beim Canyon wären es 120 mm gewesen. Das musst du natürlich selbst wissen, aber die Einsatzgebiete der beiden Räder sind schon sehr verschieden.



Nee das beim Händler hat 100mm hab extra nochmal angerufen deswegen, da gibts im Netz irgendwie verschiedene Versionen von. siehe hier die für mich in Frage kommt.

http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...%20AMS%20CC%20Bike%202009%20Messe%20Bike-001& 

Der Unterschied vom Federweg ist auch eigendlich das was mir am meisten Bauchschmerzen macht aber wie gesagt ich bin damit gefahren ich hab mich sehr wohl damit gefühlt.

Gruß


----------



## vitello (23. Juni 2009)

Hm, könnt ihr eure Cube-Händler-Diskussion nicht woanders führen? Ich glaub kaum dass sich ein Mitleser hier dafür interessiert


----------



## polobasti (23. Juni 2009)

Habe am 28.05.09 ein *Nerve XC 5.0* bestellt. War als Express Bike verfügbar. Am 29.05. dann die Bestellbestätigung mit dem LT 12.06.09.
Am 02.06.09 kam dann die Kommissionierungsmail. Habe mich schon gefreut das alles prima klappt. Leider ist das Rad bis heute nicht verschickt worden. Zur Zeit ist es ja wieder als Express Bike verfügbar. Verstehe nicht, dass es so lange dauert. Nach stundenlangen Wartenschlangen in der Hotline nur Vertröstungen. *Herr Laprell* von der Hotline wollte sich darum kümmern und mich am nächsten Tag eigentlich zurückrufen was schiefgelaufen sei. Bis heute kein Anruf erfolgt. Heute wieder nicht bei der Hotline durchgekommen. Langsam bin ich echt sauer. Werde morgen noch mal anrufen. Wie kann man denn Herrn Brückner mit der Sache beauftragen? Hat noch jemand ein XC 5.0 in weiß Grösse L bestellt?


----------



## ssirius (23. Juni 2009)

@ Cortezsi
Ich war bei einigen Händlern. Manche bewegten sich gar nicht, ausser 10% Nachlass auf Zubehör.



andi33 schrieb:


> Das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Aber irgendwie hofft man ja das es gut geht. Ich hab zb fast alle meine größeren Anschaffungen der letzten Jahre Online bestellt und hatte immer glück.


Beim MTB kann doch mal etwas zu Bruch gehen. 



andi33 schrieb:


> Bei größeren Schäden ist aber auch nicht jeder Straßenhändler so kulant das man sofort ein repariertes oder neues Bike bekommt. Und Inspektion kann ich im Zweifelsfall auch selber.


Von einem neuen Fahrrad redet ja auch keiner, aber deutlich weniger Stress, wenn mal was kaputt ist und du schnelle Hilfe benötigst.


----------



## hogi (24. Juni 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Hm, könnt ihr eure Cube-Händler-Diskussion nicht woanders führen? Ich glaub kaum dass sich ein Mitleser hier dafür interessiert


 
Also mich interessiert das schon. 

Bei der Verarschung durch canyon sind doch Alternativen gefragt - aber zugegeben schwierig, sonst würden wir nicht so lange warten.

Wenn das Bike einen defekt hat und dein Bike dann eine Saison lang steht, dann ist der canyon-Vorteil mehr als dahin.

Ich werde am Abend Mal zu einem Cube-Händler in der Nähe schauen. Zumindest die gefühlte Wartezeit vergeht so schneller.


----------



## hogi (24. Juni 2009)

Habe wieder bei Hrn. Brückner nach Liefertermin gefragt. Ich warte auf ein Nerve XC 8.0, Rahmen L, traffic white. Soeben bekam ich folgende Antwort:

"die Räder befinden sich zum Teil noch in Montage. Noch heute soll der Versand der ersten Modelle erfolgen, die weiteren Modelle werden im Laufe der Woche verschickt.

MfG Robert Brückner"


----------



## CroCop (24. Juni 2009)

Na toll, warte erstmal eine Ewigkeit auf mein Bike (März bestellt), bekomme fälschlicher weise eine komm.mail, um nach 2 Wochen zu erfahren, dass mein Bike doch noch bis August dauert.

Daraufhin habe ich die Bestellung in ein schwarzes Nerve AM geändert, weil das dann Express Bike war und ich dachte bekomme es innerhalb einer Woche rechtzeitig zum Urlaub. 
Heute dann die Nachricht, dass ich es am Samstag abholen kann. 2 Wochen später. So weit so gut... ich freue mich schon sehr aber....

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich meinen Händler beauftragt nach einem Stereo K18 White 'n Black Ausschau zu halten. Heute ruft er mich an, er hätte bis Samstag eins in weiss mit einer Avid Elixir CR anstatt Formula K18 (mein Extrawunsch) + Pedale und das Ganze zum gleichen Preis wie der Nerve 7.0 

Jetzt weiss ich wirklich nicht wie ich vorgehen soll 

Finde das Canyon gut wegen der Talas und Cube hätte "nur" die Revelation,  andererseits hätte das Cube komplett XT und ich konnte es bereits ausgiebig probefahren (mein Händler hat mir seins für ein Tag zur Verfügung gestellt). Vom Fahrgefühl her erste Sahne.

Das Caynon konnte ich bis her nicht probe fahren, kenne es nur ausm Forum und aus Zeitschriften. Hat überall in den Tests gewonnen, vor Cube Stereo. 

Hat evtl. einer beide Probe gefahren??? Evtl. einer ein Tip für mich 

Ich weiss, es ist ein Canoyn Forum hier, aber es geht ja auch um Canyon bzw. Pro und Contra Nerve AM.


----------



## hogi (24. Juni 2009)

Hi CroCop,

also ich kenne beide Räder nicht. Wenn du aber bei einem Fachhändler für dich eine Alternative zum canyon bike gefunden hast, dann würde ich an deiner Stelle sofort zum Fachhändler gehen.

Wobei du scheinst ja in der Nähe von Koblenz zu wohnen, wenn du dein Rad selbst abholen kannst. Dann kannst du ja vor Ort auf den Busch klopfen, wenn was nicht passt.

Die Möglichkeit habe ich nicht und warte trotzdem noch auf mein Nerve XC 8.0, weil ich für mich noch keine Alternative mit gleichem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gefunden habe.

Poste doch, ob du dein canyon am Samstag tatsächlich bekommen hast oder ob sich nur das 3. Kommissionierungsmail ausgegangen ist.


----------



## LegendBMX (25. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt- macht die augen auf in euren shops.
Mein händler hat mir die Lycans von KTM angeboten zu jeweils 20% unter preis.
die Kiste hat auch 120mm federweg und die selbe ausstattung wie die canyons.
Bin am überlegen, denn die Test waren immer hervorragend und das zu dem preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi33 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mein Canyon XC 8.0 gestern per Email storniert. 

Werd gleich mein Cube AMSProXT abholen.

Ich wünsche euch allen das ihr möglichst schnell eure Canyon Bikes bekommt.


Gruß


----------



## vitello (25. Juni 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Huiiii, jetzt scheints bei Canyon ja richtig gut zu laufen!
> 
> GC CF 8.0 weiß bestellt am 18.06. (Donnerstags abends)
> Bestellbestätigung mit LT KW27 erhalten am 19.06. (Freitag)
> ...




Kurzes Update! ...is grad angekommen 
Also so kanns dann auch laufen 

Übrigens ...man hat bei Canyon dazugelernt ...die Verpackung ist nun endlich auf einem guten Niveau angelangt. Klasse!


----------



## rotxab (25. Juni 2009)

Hi! 

19.06.2009 Bestellung
 20.06.2009 Bestellbestätigung
24.06.2009 Bestätigung der Einzahlung 
25.06.2009 Ihre Canyon Bestellung ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen

Bike is ein Nerve AM 8.0. 

Geht ja richtig flott!

Hoffe ich kann mich bald wieder verabschieden von hier

lg Reini


----------



## Robbes (25. Juni 2009)

Update!

25.05. Nerve XC 8.0 Grösse L in traffic-white bestellt
26.05. Bestellbestätigung, Lieferung voraussichtlich 22.06.
25.06. Versandbestätigung mit Tacking-ID

Wenn sich jetzt noch die DHL-Menschen beeilen hab ich mein Bike am Wochenende!


----------



## ssirius (25. Juni 2009)

andi33 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mein Canyon XC 8.0 gestern per Email storniert.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. 

Hattest du nicht dieses hier im Auge ?   http://www.badbikes-online.de/shop/...%20AMS%20CC%20Bike%202009%20Messe%20Bike-001&

Das AMS Pro XT (2009?) ist ja nun ein anderes Bike.  Oder hast du dich nur vertippt.

Erzähl mal was dazu. Welche Farbe, Preis usw. 
Meinetwegen im Cube-Forum, falls sich andere daran stören.


----------



## Mecci (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nur Mut.
Ich denke, wer derzeit bestellt, wird schon relativ zügig behandelt.

Bei meinem XC 5.0 in M in traffic white liefs so:

2.6.: Bestellung am Nachmittag
3.6.: Kommisionierung
4.6.: Post klingelt mit dem Radl am Vormittag

weil es so schnell ging, musste ich mich hier glücklicherweiße nicht anmelden.
Habe aber echt Mitleid mit denen, die wochenlang warten müssen; deshalb hier dieser Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polobasti (25. Juni 2009)

XC 5.0 Gr. L traffic white am 28.05.09 bestellt.
29.05.09 Bestellbestätigung.
02.06.09 Kommissionierungsmail mit LT 12.06.09.
danach Funkstille. Nach mehreren Anrufen....(am besten ist übrigens bei der Hotline keine 1, 2 oder 3 zu wählen, sondern einfach zu warten)...
heute am 25.06.09 die Trackingnummer erhalten. 
Vielleicht klappt es ja dieses Wo.ende noch mit Radfahren.
Aber 4 Wochen für ein Expressbike finde ich trotzdem zu lange.


----------



## Shughart (25. Juni 2009)

so jetzt bin ich auch raus hier... ;-)
5.6. nerve am 8 traffic white in m bestellt
8.6. bestätigungsmail bekommen
19.6. komissionierungsmail erhalten
gestern in koblenz abgeholt....

eigentlich nich schlech wenn ich nicht erst zuhause bemerkt hätte, dass die vorderrad bremse ihren druckpunkt erst am lenker hat :-(
ist das normal? bei der hinterrad brnemse ist der druckpuenkt ideal und die vberstellungen am hebel verschlimmer lediglich das problem. ich hoffe hier kann mir jmd. weiter helfen der vllt auch ein am mit der the one hat


----------



## thof (25. Juni 2009)

Möchte mir dieses Jahr noch ein Canyon bestellen. Kann man bei der Bestellung die Anzahl der Spacer angeben? Online sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## elch01 (25. Juni 2009)

Shughart schrieb:


> so jetzt bin ich auch raus hier... ;-)
> 5.6. nerve am 8 traffic white in m bestellt
> 8.6. bestätigungsmail bekommen
> 19.6. komissionierungsmail erhalten
> ...



Normal ist das nicht. Wahrscheinlich Luft im System. Besorg dir ein Entlüftungskit und entlüfte die Bremse. Gibt schlimmeres ...


----------



## andi33 (25. Juni 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
> 
> ...



Hi ssirus,

Nee kein Tippfehler, es ist das AMS Pro XT in Schwarz für 1999 hab allerdings Zubehör im Wert von fast 200 kostenlos dazu bekommen. Und der Händler ist auch Nett. Am Ende wars dann doch wieder so ne Bauchentscheidung. Aber ich bin Glücklich.

Mit den Canyons scheints ja jetzt doch wieder voranzugehen. Mich würde jetzt mal echt interessieren wie lange mein XC 8.0 M noch gedauert hätte.

Gruß


----------



## carloa (26. Juni 2009)

Mein XC 8.0 Gr. L traffic white ist heute in den Versand gegangen. Hoffentlich liefert DHL das morgen aus.


----------



## ssirius (26. Juni 2009)

andi33 schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt mal echt interessieren wie lange mein XC 8.0 M noch gedauert hätte. Gruß


Das wirst du wohl nicht mehr erfahren. 



andi33 schrieb:


> Hi ssirus,
> Nee kein Tippfehler, es ist das AMS Pro XT in Schwarz für 1999 hab allerdings Zubehör im Wert von fast 200 kostenlos dazu bekommen. Und der Händler ist auch Nett. Am Ende wars dann doch wieder so ne Bauchentscheidung. Aber ich bin Glücklich.



Schönes Bike, gute Ausstattung, guter Preis und Händler als Ansprechpartner. Was willst du mehr.


----------



## Medusatouch (26. Juni 2009)

Mecci schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur Mut.
> Ich denke, wer derzeit bestellt, wird schon relativ zügig behandelt.



Das kann ich auch bestätigen. Die Lage hat sich scheinbar tatsächlich entspannt. Nach dem Lesen diverser Threads hier habe ich zugegeben auch ein mulmiges Gefühl gehabt, aber trotzdem am 01.06.09 ein XC 8.0 Gr. M in traffic weiss bestellt:

01.06.09: Bestellung (23. KW) , mein voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 26. KW
02.06.09: Auftragbestätigung
26.06.06: Kommisionierungsmail erhalten, Anruf von Canyon um 16 Uhr: Bike kann ab Montag abgeholt werden  *freu* 

Leider komme ich erst nächste Woche Samstag nach Koblenz...also noch eine Woche "leiden"...


----------



## hogi (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch draußen (Nerve XC 8.0, Rahmen L, white). Das Bike wurde heute geliefert. Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Die Lieferung verzögerte sich nachträglich betrachtet nur geringfügig. Anstrengend war die Kommunikation mit canyon, da ich von der Lieferverzögerung nicht aktiv verständigt wurde. Hr. Brückner hat geholfen - Danke

Viel Glück für alle Wartenden


----------



## CroCop (27. Juni 2009)

So ein kleines Update meinerseits:

ich stand in der letzten Zeit auf der Kippe und konnte mich nicht entscheiden zwischen den Cube Stereo und Canyon. Heute war endlich mein Abholtermin in Koblenz zu dem ich trotzdem gefahren obwohl mir mein Händler für den gleichen Preis !!! einen K18 angeboten hat und dieser ebenfalls heute verfügbar wäre. 
Den K18 konnte ich probefahren und war absolut begeistert von den Bike. 
Eigentlich hätte ich den auch genommen, aber als Herr Brückner von Canyon sich dazwischen geschaltet hat schien alles irgendwie glatter und schneller zu laufen und ich wollte Canyon noch eine Chance geben.

Also heute früh ab nach Koblenz:

Dort angekommen, wurde ich sofort von einer Verkäuferin angesprochen obwohl dort um 10Uhr schon viel los war. Hatte meine Kundennummer gegeben und die Dame war gleich fort um mein Bike zu holen. In der zwischenzeit noch paar andere coole Bikes angeschaut. Nach 10 min. war die nette Dame auch mit meinem Bike da und hat mir erstmal ausgiebeig alles erklärt und alles am Bike (Dämpfer, Gabel etc.) auf mich eingestellt damit ich es gleich probefahren konnte. 

Eigentlich war ich beim ersten Blick gleich positiv überrascht weil das Bike in "Echt" viel besser aussieht als auf der HP oder Fotos. Beim ersten Probesitzen schon das nächste positive Erlebniss. Passt perfekt!!! Das Gefühl hat sich bei der "kurzen" Probefahrt auch bestätigt und ich war einfach nur noch überwältigt und habe mich dann doch noch für Canyon entschieden. 

Eigentlich waren beide Bikes sehr gut für mich (Stereo K18 und das Nerve Am 7.0), aber beim Canyon hate ich noch ein etwas besseres Sitzgefühl (ist minimal größer), und ich fühlte mich besser in das Rad "integriert". 

Das Canyon hat am Ende das Rennen gewonnen weil es mir ein "etwas" besseres Sitz-/Fahrgefühl vermittelte, eine Fox Talas hat und etwas leichter als das Stereo ist. Wäre er aber bis heute nicht abholbereit gewesen hätte ich das Stereo genommen. 

Wegen Service mache ich mir nicht so viel sorgen, mein Händler hier hat nichts gegen Canyon Bikes und ich schraube auch gerne rum.

So jetzt kommt aber erstmal eine große Ausfahrt 

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen Wartenden eine kurze Wartezeit und nicht verzweifeln, es lohnt sich wirklich. Die Bikes können in Echt richtig gut überzeugen 

Gruss
CroCop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (27. Juni 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Wegen Service mache ich mir nicht so viel sorgen, mein Händler hier hat nichts gegen Canyon Bikes und ich schraube auch gerne rum.



Mir hat das AM auch immer gut gefallen. Habs aber dann doch nicht bestellt, weil ich zwar gern schraube, aber wegen der grossen Entfernung und der schlechten Erreichbarkeit des Services dort doch etwas Bedenken hatte. Zuguterletzt ist mir mein jetziges Bike förmlich über den Weg gelaufen. 

Frage: Der Händler, der dir das Stereo verkauft hätte, stellt sich jetzt nicht blöd, wenn du mit einem Canyon ankommst ? Wenn das so ist, Respekt. Kenne hier kaum einen Händler, der da mitmacht. Das Geschäft scheint hier noch zu gut zu gehen.



CroCop schrieb:


> Das Canyon hat am Ende das Rennen gewonnen weil es mir ein "etwas" besseres Sitz-/Fahrgefühl vermittelte, eine Fox Talas hat und etwas leichter als das Stereo ist. Wäre er aber bis heute nicht abholbereit gewesen hätte ich das Stereo genommen.



Das Canyon AM bin ich auch probegefahren, empfand das aber genau andersrum.  Natürlich nur marginale Unterschiede. 
Die Revelation soll gar nicht so schlecht sein, was man so hört. Dennoch habe ich auch viel lieber die Fox Talas am Bike.
Den Gewichtsunterschied lass ich jetzt mal lieber aussen vor, weil der Unterschied nur "theoretischer" Natur ist.


Ich wünsch dir viel Spass mit dem Canyon AM.


----------



## CroCop (27. Juni 2009)

> Frage: Der Händler, der dir das Stereo verkauft hätte, stellt sich jetzt nicht blöd, wenn du mit einem Canyon ankommst ? Wenn das so ist, Respekt. Kenne hier kaum einen Händler, der da mitmacht. Das Geschäft scheint hier noch zu gut zu gehen.



Ne, ich meinte den "Stereo" Händler nicht. Das wäre mir zu doof den deswegen anzusprechen. Ich habe aber in meiner Nähe 2-3 gute Radhändler die ich länger kenne. Im Grunde gehe ich nie zu einen Einzigen, da jeder eine bestimmte Anzahl der Marken führt und ich will mich ja nicht festelegen was ich fahre. 
Den anderen Händler ist es völlig egal ob die einen Canyon reparieren oder was anderes. Und sollte es mal länger dauern (falls was zum einschicken ist) dann nutze ich mein Winterrad.

Überigens habe ich das Gefühl, dass es in letzter Zeit bei Canyon etwas besser geworden ist. Und selbst die Erreichbrakeit bleibt per PM an Herrn Brückner top. Antwort spätestens am nächsten Tag 

Gruss
CroCop


----------



## ssirius (27. Juni 2009)

CroCop schrieb:


> Überigens habe ich das Gefühl, dass es in letzter Zeit bei Canyon etwas besser geworden ist. Und selbst die Erreichbrakeit bleibt per PM an Herrn Brückner top. Antwort spätestens am nächsten Tag
> 
> Gruss
> CroCop



Bei Canyon wars letztes Jahr schon so, dass phasenweise gar nichts mehr ging. Es war einfach kein Durchkommen, dieses Jahr noch schlimmer und trotz der Erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr nichts dazugelernt.

Klar, irgendwas beruhigt sich die Lage wieder. Aber wenn man tatsächlich auf deren Service in der Hauptsaison Frühjahr/Sommer angewiesen ist, ist man schnell ange...issen. Das meinte ich damit.


----------



## Shughart (27. Juni 2009)

elch01 schrieb:


> Normal ist das nicht. Wahrscheinlich Luft im System. Besorg dir ein Entlüftungskit und entlüfte die Bremse. Gibt schlimmeres ...



mhm scheinbar schon, war heut mit dem bike noch mal in koblenz. der doch sehr nett auftretende mechaniker hat mir das problem dann erläutert. es lag wohl da dran, dass die bremsen noch nicht eingefahren fahren und daher die automatische belagverschleis-nachstellung sich noch nicht richtig eingestellt hat(naja kein wunder nach erst 2km^^). er hat das probelm dann behoben und das vorderrad raus genommen, bremse kräftig gezogen, beläge auseinander gedrückt - und siehe da - wesentlich besserer druckpunkt.
kann nur sagen super service canyon! weiter so


----------



## mylo (28. Juni 2009)

*Hallo!*
nachdem ich nun lange hin und her überlegt habe ist es jetzt soweit und ich habe die Tür zum Wartezimmer von Canyon mal weit aufgerissen.
Mein Torque FRX 9.0 ltd sollte theoretisch wenn alles klappt in der 31.KW
zum Abholen im Canyon Werk bereitstehen.
Nachdem ich mir das hier aber mal alles durchgelesen habe frage ich mich, ob zwei Mitfahrer von mir, die ihr Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 vor drei Monaten bestellt haben (jeder eines), und es pünktlich geliefert bekommen haben und dazu noch ein Paar schwarze Canyon LockOn Griffe dazu, die absoluten Glückspilze sind, oder ob ihr hier einfach vielfach Pech hattet und die die kein Pech hatten einfach oftmals zu faul sind hier davon zu schreiben.
Naja wie dem auch sei,
ich freue mich jetzt erstmal 4 Wochen auf ein neues Canyon, und hoffentlich nicht länger.

mfg
mylo


----------



## Jedi285 (28. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,

habe mich nun auch dazu entschlossen, nach reichlicher Überlegung mir ein Canyon zu leisten.
Warte nun auf das AM 8.0...die Bestellbestätigung ging letzte gleich am nächsten Tag raus. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis ich es abholen kann. Meine Rahmengröße war laut Aussage der netten Dame noch erhältlich. 

Jetzt heist es abwarten...

Greetz


----------



## michi90 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
hab vor 5 Minuten mein Grand Canyon 9.0 Al Rahmengröße S in sand blasted anodized black bestellt!!! War total überrascht als nach 10 Minuten Warteschleife am Telefon sich plötzlich jemand gemeldet hat.
Liefertermin ist in der KW 29. Bin mal gespannt ob das eingehalten wird und wie mir der Rahmen passt (war genau zwischen M und S).
Gruß Michi


----------



## MT3ike (30. Juni 2009)

Servus,

Also ich kann mich heute sehr, sehr, sehr glücklich aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden. Gestern ist mein Torque ES8.0 endlich angekommen und hat auch schon die erste Probefahrt mit Bravour bestanden  *freu*

Die kleinen Problemchen mit der Verzögerung von cs 3 Wochen sind jetzt auch wieder vergessen.

Möchte mich aber hier nochmal bei Herrn Brückner bedanken, der mir hier weitergeholfen hat! (Die Ungewissheit woran man steht ist das schlimmste....kommt es, kommt es nicht, kommt es, kommt es nicht....)

17.05.09: Bestellung (20. KW) , mein voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 01.06.09 - 23. KW (Expressbike)
18.05.09: Auftragbestätigung
02.06.09: Kommisionierungsmail erhalten
08.06-23.06.09: Auskunft: Bike ist fertig wird nächsten Tage versendet.
....(Herr Brückner konnte mir dann die Auskunft geben, dass die Kommisionierungsmail leider ein Fehler im System war, aber mein Bike wird die nächsten Tage Canyon tatsächlich verlassen)
26.06.09: Versand
29.06.09: glücklicher Empfänger

Grüße
MT3ike


----------



## MK2 (30. Juni 2009)

Tjoar, ich kann mich quasi abmelden bevor ich richtig Platz genommen hab...:


15.06. Canyon angerufen, Probefahrt vereinbart.

18.06. Probefahrt in Heerlen + Kaufentscheidung Nerve AM 8.0 in 22" ano black (Express-Bike)

23.06. Bestellbestätigung (auf niederländisch  )

29.06. Dingeling, Fahrrad kann abgeholt werden...

Dazu: Telefon-Warterei < 10 min auf zusammen 4 Anrufe... was mache ich richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buersti (1. Juli 2009)

wie erreicht man denn diesen herrn brückner, der hier schon ein paar leuten geholfen hat, an ihr rad zu kommen? meines sollte eigentlich am 20.6. da sein, ich warte immer noch und nächsten dienstag fahr ich in bike-urlaub *angsthab* und *mein bike endlich haben will*


----------



## CroCop (1. Juli 2009)

@Buersti:

einfach mal eine PM an den User Canyon_Verkauf schicken.


----------



## Buersti (2. Juli 2009)

danke für die info Crocop! hab das heute morgen gleich mal versucht! bin ja gespannt, ob´s was hilft 

hast du das auch so gemacht?


----------



## CroCop (2. Juli 2009)

Bitte, kein Problem. 

Herr Brückner hat mich angeschrieben als er meinen Beitrag hier im Wartezimmer gelesen hat. Aber ich denke wenn du ihm eine PM schreibst wird er dir schon antworten.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (2. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145138

und einmal hätte auch gereicht...


----------



## MK2 (2. Juli 2009)

Interessanter wäre zu erfahren, ob und wenn ja aus welcher Unzufriedenheit du es abgibst... aber naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (2. Juli 2009)

MK2 schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre zu erfahren, ob und wenn ja aus welcher Unzufriedenheit du es abgibst... aber naja



Er ist nicht unzufrieden, er möchte nur, dass ein Wartender schnell an sein Wunschbike kommt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Juli 2009)

Coole Idee, ich bestelle gleich einige Dutzend und verkaufe sie dann an Euch.
Natürlich nur gegen eine nicht zu geringe Gebühr. Aber Ihr bekommt sie sofort.
Tja bei der Wirtschaftskrise muß man schauen wo man bleibt.
Apropos: ich gehe jetzt radeln....


----------



## Peter K (2. Juli 2009)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Coole Idee, ich bestelle gleich einige Dutzend und verkaufe sie dann an Euch.
> Natürlich nur gegen eine nicht zu geringe Gebühr. Aber Ihr bekommt sie sofort.
> Tja bei der Wirtschaftskrise muß man schauen wo man bleibt.
> Apropos: ich gehe jetzt radeln....



Es macht Dir sicher nichts aus, mich mit 5% Provision an deinen Umsätzen zu beteiligen, schlussendlich habe ich dich auf diese Idee gebracht.


----------



## Buersti (3. Juli 2009)

*seufz* jetzt habe ich gestern mit herrn brückner von canyon kontakt aufgenommen und jetzt suchen sie wohl mein bike!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? was das wohl zu bedeuten hat? aber die für gestern noch angekündigte benachrichtigung, was jetzt sache ist, ist leider nicht erfolgt. genauso wenig wie der letzten donnerstag von der hotline-dame angekündigte rückruf nie erfolgt ist. ach das ist alles so schade. wenn das bike bis dienstag nicht da ist, werde ich wohl stornieren und mir im laden schnell ein anderes kaufen müssen, da ich sonst meinen urlaub nicht wahrnehmen kann - traurig aber wahr.... ach das regt mich alles sooo auf. habe ja am 10.6. schon die benachrichtigung bekommen, dass mich in den nächsten tagen ein mitarbeiter anrufen und einen termin für die abholung im showroom vereinbaren wird. das ist jetzt über 3 wochen her...... ich bin ja sowas von frustriert


----------



## Cortezsi (3. Juli 2009)

Buersti schrieb:


> ...wenn das bike bis dienstag nicht da ist, werde ich wohl stornieren und mir im laden schnell ein anderes kaufen müssen, da ich sonst meinen urlaub nicht wahrnehmen kann...



An Deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt schon zum Händlersuchen anfangen, da ist schon einiges ausverkauft. Nebenbei sollte der Händler nicht unbedingt mitbekommen, daß Du eins dringend brauchst.
Und auch beim Händlerbike kann es Schwierigkeiten geben und dann reciht vielleicht nicht mehr die Zeit bis zum Urlaub.


----------



## chrisstader (3. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

sagt mal, wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauer, vom Erhalt der Trackingnummer, bis ihr das Bike online bei DHL verfolgen konntet? Habe seit Mittwoch früh meine Tackingnummer *freu* und wenn ich die Sendungsverfolgung anklicke, bekomme ich immer nur die Auskunft "keine Daten gefunden". Hab sogar schon angerufen und die Leute bei DHL konnten mir auch nix sagen


----------



## thof (3. Juli 2009)

Soll ich Euch mal was sagen? Ich habe am 29.06. mein Grand Canyon AL 9.0 bestellt und gestern (3 Tage nach der Bestellung) ist es schon gekommen. War leider nicht zu Hause, deswegen habe ich es erst heute geholt. 10 Minuten Aufbau, Vorbau umdrehen, drauf gesetzt und Probe gefahren. Passt und geht besser ab als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Danke, Canyon!


----------



## D4_Gh0st (4. Juli 2009)

kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Hab ein AM 6.0 geordet, und nach 3 Tagen war es da, nur ich leider nicht Die Lieferschwierigekeiten sind denk ich passé. War übrigens kein Expressbike und auf der HP stand 2 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Buersti (5. Juli 2009)

ich freue mich für euch, dass ihr eure räder so schnell bekommen habt. ich telefoniere meinem seit 4 wochen hinterher und habe am freitag von canyon nun die nachricht bekommen, dass das von mir bestellte und schon längst bezahlte bike nur virtuell und leider nicht in der realität existiert hat. aus diesem grunde haben sie es auch nicht gefunden. aber nicht, dass man da mal eine info bekommt???? aber der sehr bemühte herr brückner von canyon, der hier im forum wohl die gute canyon-fee darstellt, hat mir nun versprochen, dass sie mir am wochenende, extra für mich, nun ein nerve xc 9 w zusammenbauen. halt in weiß und nicht in petrol, aber immerhin. angeblich kann ich es am dienstag dann abholen. montag abend will er mir bescheid geben. ich bin gespannt. drückt mir die daumen, ja?


----------



## Deleted 57670 (5. Juli 2009)

chrisstader schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauer, vom Erhalt der Trackingnummer, bis ihr das Bike online bei DHL verfolgen konntet? Habe seit Mittwoch früh meine Tackingnummer *freu* und wenn ich die Sendungsverfolgung anklicke, bekomme ich immer nur die Auskunft "keine Daten gefunden". Hab sogar schon angerufen und die Leute bei DHL konnten mir auch nix sagen


Die nummern gibts schon bevor die Pakete überhaupt bei dhl sind( so ne art online Frankierung) kann dann wirklich 2 tage dauern( und wenn ein assi bei dhl arbeitet und nicht scannt, dann gar nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukrab (5. Juli 2009)

Bin heute zum ersten Mal mit meinem AM 6.0 durch den Wald gefahren und ich muss echt sagen die ganze Warterei und der Stress hat sich gelohnt. Das Mountainbike ist einfach nur geil .

Also an alle Wartenden, es lohnt sich echt .

Edit: Noch eine Frage, soll man den Dämpfer und die Gabelfederung nochmal einstellen oder sind die von Werk aus ok?

mfg lukrab


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juli 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> Bin heute zum ersten Mal mit meinem AM 6.0 durch den Wald gefahren und ich muss echt sagen die ganze Warterei und der Stress hat sich gelohnt. Das Mountainbike ist einfach nur geil .
> 
> Also an alle Wartenden, es lohnt sich echt .
> 
> ...


Hi lukrab

da solltest du unbedingt noch mal Hand anlegen! Muß ja zu deinem Gewicht und deiner Fahrweise passen.

Für alle Nerve AM'ler.............*Nerve AM 2009 Fahrwerk Setup*


----------



## Demonhunter (6. Juli 2009)

Dann reih ich mich hier auch mal ein
Hab mein Canyon am 7 Juni bestellt und ne Mail bekommen mit dem geplanten Liefertermin am 22.Juni 
Leider kam ne Weile später diese Mail

Leider hat das System aufgrund eines Datanbankfehlers einen falschen
Liefertermin errechnet. Richtig ist der im Showroom genannte Liefertermin in
KW 34


Schade. Wollte eigentlich in dem Zeitraum nach Winterberg aber ohne Bike wirds schwer. Aber ich bin gewiss, dass das Warten lohnt. Wird ein Frx 9.0


----------



## Mecci (6. Juli 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hi lukrab
> 
> da solltest du unbedingt noch mal Hand anlegen! Muß ja zu deinem Gewicht und deiner Fahrweise passen.
> 
> Für alle Nerve AM'ler.............*Nerve AM 2009 Fahrwerk Setup*



Eigentlich sollte das schon ganz gut eingestellt sein; du musst ja nicht umsonst dein gewicht mit angeben.
Also bei mir hat der Druck so gepasst. Ich musste aber an der Schaltung noch ein wenig nachstellen.
br,m


----------



## lukrab (6. Juli 2009)

Ich werds mir morgen nochmal anschauen. Wollt heut den ganzen Tag fahren, aber es war nur Mistwetter.

mfg lukrab


----------



## recio (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
am 18.06.09 mein AM bestellt und heute 07.07.09 angekommen 
(Versand hat ein wenig länger gedauert da es bis nach Madrid gekommen ist)


----------



## 9mmBong (15. Juli 2009)

Soviel zum Canyon Service:

Sehr geehrter Herr Minsche,

soeben habe ich RÃ¼ckmeldung von der Werkstatt erhalten. Ihr Bike ist fertig
und wird dann, sollte ich nichts Gegenteiliges von Ihnen hÃ¶ren, an Sie
zurÃ¼ckgesendet. Die Belgtexte der Monteuere mÃ¶chte ich Ihnen gerne
kommentarlos Ã¼bermitteln um weitere Unstimmingkeit zu vermeiden:
"Bike ist seit 8.7 im Haus; die LackschÃ¤den wurden ausgebessert (Kulanz, da
Verschulden nicht mehr Festgestellt werden kann). Die BremsgerÃ¤usche
entsprechen dem Serienstand. Ein RÃ¼cktritt ist nur mit einer Berechnung einer
NutzungsgebÃ¼hr von 150.- mÃ¶glich.

Wir wÃ¼nschen Ihnen einen schÃ¶nen Tag; hÃ¶re ich nichts gebe ich morgen die Info
weiter, dass wir Ihr Bike zurÃ¼cksenden.

best regards / mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,

Andrea Welsch

Aha das passiert also wenn man ein nagelneues Bike wegen folgeneden MÃ¤ngeln reklamiert

-Verkratzerter Hinterbau
-Vibrierende Bremsen
-Knacken im Tretlager

Nach dem ich erst mal ein 1/4 Jahr drauf gewartet habe, es dann ganze 3 Tage bei mir war, soll ich nun ein nur bedingt repariertes Bike zurÃ¼ck nehmen oder auf 150â¬ verzichten...............


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Juli 2009)

jetzt können wir dann wieder streiten ob vibrierende bremsen ein defekt sind oder nicht...


----------



## Kampfkoloss (15. Juli 2009)

Soo hab nun auch grund zum Jubeln ..bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Nerve Am 6.0 


Bestellt am 28.6 heute Mittag anruf das es Fertig ist.

- Ok war zwar das Bike in größe L das ich eigentlich nen Tag später also am 29.6 wieder Storniert habe und doch das selbe in größe M Bestellt aber die Stornierung ist wohl net richtig angekommen ( obwohl direkt vor Ort gemacht ) so war das L vorher fertig.

Und da ich eh total unendschlossen war mit Rahmengröße hab ich das genommen was zuerst fertich war 

Also wer in den nächsten Tage ein Nerve AM 6.0 Größe M in Weiß bestellt hat sehr gut chancen das es ruck zuck ankommt.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astral250 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Habe heute 30.07.2009 mein Canyon Bike bestellt  (Nerve AM 8.0)
Bike ist sofort verfügbar, ein sogenanntes Expressbike.  
Hab auch gleich ein Bestätigungsmail erhalten mit Auftragsnummer.

Da ich aber in der Schweiz wohne, kann ich nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen. 
Jetzt meine Frage. Wie habt ihr das gemacht. Ich muss ja die Kreditkartennummer an Canyon weiterleiten. Ist das besser per Telefon oder soll ich auf diese "info" Mailadresse antworten. Oder bekomme ich noch ein weiteres Mail von Canyon. 

Gruss und hoffe das jemand eine Antwort weiss. 
Freu mich schon aufs Rumdüsen.......

Astral


----------



## Met87 (30. Juli 2009)

Servus .....

Kann nur positives zu Canyon sagen ...

Canyon Nerve XC 6.0 am 17.07.2009 bestellt (via Internet)

Bestätigung am 18.07.2009

Bike stand am 22.07.2009 mittags fertig aufgebaut in meinem Wohnzimmer! Ohne Dellen & Kratzer...

Alles per Nachname gemacht!

Nur der Kettenstrebenschutz fehlte.. wurde zwei Tage später nachgeliefert!

grüße ... weiter so Canyon .. und Bike ist der Hammer


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Juli 2009)

so, dann warte ich jetzt mal mit euch, heute um 16.00 ging die bestellung für mein gc 9.0 raus. es soll in kw 33 da sein, aber ich bereite mich schonmal eher auf kw35 vor.


----------



## ruprecht69 (2. August 2009)

Ich bin schon langsam verzweifelt und überlege schön langsam die Bestellung zu canceln und auf ein Simplon Lexx umzusatteln. Ein Kollege von mir hat sein Bike zeitgleich bestellt und war ne Woche später fixfertig inkl. komplett eingestellt inkl. der ersten Gratis-Services beim Händler.

Meine Historie:

Bestellung 12.07. (Extra bestelle ich ein Abverkaufsbike - da müssen ja wohl die Teile nicht alle neu bestellt werden, Nerve XC 9.0 SE 2008 http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1009933 ) 
Bestellbestätigung 14.07. - Lieferung KW31
Zur Sicherheit Vorab-Mail mit den Kreditkartendaten - Antwort am 16.07
Überweisung ??? KK-Abbuchung am 17.06

Mehrere Anrufe und herumdiskutieren, dass Lieferdatum =/= Versanddatum ist etc. und meine Nachfragen, ob die Verzögerung evtl. am mitbestellten Zubehör liegt (das könnte vma. separat auf meine Kosten nachgesendet werden, aber das Bike hätte ich gern schon da) - ich konnte dem MA leider nicht entlocken, wann und ob überhaupt mit dem Bike zu rechnen ist.

Nun 02.08. und nix ist passiert.

Es ist die KW31 bereits verstrichen und wie befürchtet gibt's keine Verzögerungsmail oder überhaupt irgendeine Info von Canyon - und das von einem Bike das im Abverkauf mehr oder weniger schon fix und fertig sein sollte bei einer Gesamtbestellsumme von 2.5k Euro? Hoffe es tut sich in den nächsten Tagen was, sonst muss ich umdisponieren - würde gerne das Rad mit Kollegen auf einer größeren Tour fahren und wenn mir nicht mal versichert werden kann, wann und ob's überhaupt kommt - oder evtl. verlegt worden ist, wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde - auch wenn's mir leid tut bzw. wahrscheinlich Canyon eh egal ist ...

Echt schade drum eigentlich, aber die Befürchtungen haben sich bis dato bewahrheitet ... aber einen muss es ja nach den letzten Erfolgsberichten hier auch übel treffen .


----------



## Met87 (2. August 2009)

Verstehe aber immer noch nicht .. wieso hier so viele per Kreditkarte bzw. Vorkasse etc. bezahlen ... Nachnahme ist doch easy ... und ihr habt euer Geld so lange in eueren Händen bis ihr das Bike habt .. so läuft das stornieren auch viel einfacher .. ihr müsst so nicht ewig auf euer Geld warten ...

Scheinbar geht es bei Canyon dann auch schneller, weil sie wollen ja ihre Kohle .. bei vorab haben sie ihre Kohle ... bevor das Bike raugeht...


Also.. bei mir per Nachname ging es sehr flott....


----------



## ruprecht69 (2. August 2009)

Ich zahle prinzipiell alles mit KK. Wenn's irgendwelche Probleme gibt kümmert sich Visa verlässlich drum und ich hab mein Geld quasi sofort wieder gutgeschrieben.

Mit mehr als 500 Euro in der Tasche lauf ich freiwillig nicht rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (3. August 2009)

ruprecht69 schrieb:


> Ich zahle prinzipiell alles mit KK. Wenn's irgendwelche Probleme gibt kümmert sich Visa verlässlich drum und ich hab mein Geld quasi sofort wieder gutgeschrieben.
> 
> Mit mehr als 500 Euro in der Tasche lauf ich freiwillig nicht rum.


 
Dann musst du jetzt damit leben, dass Canyon sich Zeit lässt 

Ich habe auch per Nachnahme bezahlt und es hat alles gut geklappt. Man muss ja nicht lange mit dem Geld rumlaufen. Ich habe es abgehoben, als ich die Versandmail von Canyon bekommen habe. Das Geld lag also nur einen Tag bei mir zu hause rum. Der Postbote hat zwar etwas blöd geschaut, als ich ihm das Geld in die Hand gedrückt habe, aber sonst lief alles super


----------



## ssirius (3. August 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Dann musst du jetzt damit leben, dass Canyon sich Zeit lässt



Das spricht aber auch nicht unbedingt für den Laden.


----------



## knuspi (3. August 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Das spricht aber auch nicht unbedingt für den Laden.


 
War ja nur Spaß  Ich glaube nicht, dass Canyon Kunden bevorzugt, die per Nachnahme bezahlen. Frag einfach nochmal telefonisch bei Canyon an, dann wird sich das ganze schön klären.


----------



## Met87 (3. August 2009)

Ist natürlich nicht unbedingt ein Plus für den Laden, aber hier wurde schon so häufig zu Nachnamen Zahlung geraten, weil es Erfahrungsgemäß schneller geht, dann muss man eben mal über seinen Schatten springen und dem netten Postboten(hat bei mir auch gganz blöd geguckt) die Kohle in die Hand drücken 

Wünsche trotzdem allen Wartenden noch viel Durchhaltevermögen ... das Warten auf die Bikes lohnt sich .. sie sind ein Traum


----------



## astral250 (3. August 2009)

Nun, wer aus den Ausland ein Bike bestellt, wie ich aus der Schweiz, kann leider nur per Kreditkarte bestellen. Nachnahme funktioniert da nicht

Gruss
Astral


----------



## ydap (3. August 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Verstehe aber immer noch nicht .. wieso hier so viele per Kreditkarte bzw. Vorkasse etc. bezahlen ... Nachnahme ist doch easy ... und ihr habt euer Geld so lange in eueren Händen bis ihr das Bike habt .. so läuft das stornieren auch viel einfacher .. ihr müsst so nicht ewig auf euer Geld warten ...
> 
> Scheinbar geht es bei Canyon dann auch schneller, weil sie wollen ja ihre Kohle .. bei vorab haben sie ihre Kohle ... bevor das Bike raugeht...
> 
> ...



Ähh, buchen die etwa gleich das Geld ab wenn man bestellt hat und nicht erst wenn es in den Versand geht?


----------



## knuspi (3. August 2009)

ydap schrieb:


> Ähh, buchen die etwa gleich das Geld ab wenn man bestellt hat und nicht erst wenn es in den Versand geht?


 
Eigentlich soll es erst abgebucht werden, wenn das Bike in den Versand geht. Hier im Forum gab es aber schon viele Fälle, in denen das Geld lange vorher abgebucht wurde.


----------



## bobtailoner (3. August 2009)

bei mir kam heute die mail, dass mein bike dhl übergeben wurde, dann muss es ja morgen oder übermorgen bei mir sein


----------



## ruprecht69 (3. August 2009)

Wie befürchtet, das Bike war leider schon ausverkauft. Hab nun ein Kulanzangebot von Canyon erhalten und das ging wirklich Fix .. vom Posting hier zum Kulanzangebot binnen weniger Stunden!

Danke an canyon_verkauf!


----------



## Met87 (3. August 2009)

Wie schaut das Kulanzangebot von Canyon den aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruprecht69 (3. August 2009)

Ganz gut ... sonst hätt ich's nicht angenommen .


----------



## Sysad (6. August 2009)

Ich habe heute auch hier im Canyon Wartezimmer Platz genommen.

Nun warte ich auf mein neues Nerve XC 6.0

Dann nehme ich mir mal eine Zeitung und lese ein wenig bis ich dran komme ... gibts hier auch Getränke?


----------



## ChrisKing (7. August 2009)

nachdem meine finanzierung für das xc 7.0 abgelehnt wurde und mein bestelltes model (xc 7.0 in schwarz, größe L) laut auftragsbestätigung eh ausverkauft ist , habe ich mich jetz für das xc 6.0 in weiß entschieden! der preis is echt super... 1399,- (ehemals 1499,-). 

lenker und vorbau werd ich gleich gegen easton ea70 lenker und vorbau tauschen. das 25,4mm zeugs was ab werk dran is, sieht mir irgendwie bissl micky maus mäßig aus, gefällt mir nich.. der 620mm lenker is mir glaub ich auch bissl zu schmal..

habs per nachname bestellt, ich hoff das kommt nächste woche noch! is ja ein express bike..


----------



## Sysad (7. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> nachdem meine finanzierung für das xc 8.0 abgelehnt wurde und mein bestelltes model (xc 7.0 in schwarz, größe L) laut auftragsbestätigung eh ausverkauft ist , habe ich mich jetz für das xc 6.0 in weiß entschieden! der preis is echt super... 1399,- (ehemals 1499,-).
> 
> lenker und vorbau werd ich gleich gegen easton ea70 lenker und vorbau tauschen. das 25,4mm zeugs was ab werk dran is, sieht mir irgendwie bissl micky maus mäßig aus, gefällt mir nich.. der 620mm lenker is mir glaub ich auch bissl zu schmal..
> 
> habs per nachname bestellt, ich hoff das kommt nächste woche noch! is ja ein express bike..



Ich hatte zuerst auch Finanzierung gewählt, aber bedingt durch das Sonderangebot 1.399,-- hätten die 9,9% effekt. Jahreszins den Vorteil minimiert.
Also telef. Änderung auf Barzahlung und schnelle, einwöchige!, Zustellung.

Ich hoffe, dass Canyon dies einhält und ich am kommenden Wochenende das erste Setup fahren kann


----------



## ChrisKing (8. August 2009)

na toll.. gepl. Lieferdatum 35 KW 2009!!! so eine lieferzeit bekam ich letztens auch, als ich für ein NICHT-express bike das lieferdatum abgefragt habe..

so ein müll


----------



## Luzio (8. August 2009)

Mit Wochen Verspätung, vielen unbeantworteten Mails, Stunden in Warteschleifen und leeren Rückruf-Versprechen kam Anfang der Woche mein Rennrad - und hat prompt die Heimreise angetreten. Auch für einen günstigen Preis lasse ich mir nicht alles bieten. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht.


----------



## Fireball33 (8. August 2009)

Ich nehm dann auch Platz.  Habs AM 6.0 am Donnerstag bestellt... und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## canyonero84 (8. August 2009)

Fireball33 schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann auch Platz.  Habs AM 6.0 am Donnerstag bestellt... und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen



hab ich ebenso  bin gespannt. Bisher hat bei mir mit Canyon alles gut geklappt also wird es diesmal auch sehr gut klappen. Hatte bisher wirklich keine Probleme.


----------



## Chicane (8. August 2009)

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass ich Canyon treu bleibe... aber habe mir ebenfalls ein AM 6 bestellt, bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen  Zwar ist es als Expressbike verfügbar, da ich aber Bikeverbot habe, ist Lieferzeit zweitrangig.

Hat jemand Infos über die Formula DC 91 Nabe und weiß wie lang der F119 Vorbau ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (8. August 2009)

Chicane schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos über die Formula DC 91 Nabe und weiß wie lang der F119 Vorbau ist?



Vorbaulänge steht hier


----------



## Chicane (8. August 2009)

Ah Augen auf beim Bikekauf  Danke!


----------



## keyoshix (8. August 2009)

Wie lange wird es diese Angebots-Bikes noch geben? Bin auch am überlegen. Oder wird das AM 8.o auch irgendwann günstiger?


----------



## canyonero84 (9. August 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> Wie lange wird es diese Angebots-Bikes noch geben? Bin auch am überlegen. Oder wird das AM 8.o auch irgendwann günstiger?



nicht die Threads verwursten  Einmal Fragen reicht...


----------



## keyoshix (9. August 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> nicht die Threads verwursten  Einmal Fragen reicht...



Oha, hab ich das? Na gut...


----------



## Kurtchen (10. August 2009)

Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz, habe am 07.08 ein kleines schwarzes AM 6.0 bestellt. 

Es soll schon in der nächsten Woche zu mir reisen
Nachdem ich mit meinem Torque schon sehr zufrieden bin, konnte ich nun bei dem Kurs nicht wiederstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (10. August 2009)

Dann viel Erfolg und dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Begleiter


----------



## Sysad (10. August 2009)

Update:

Ich hatte storniert und mich für das Nerce MR 7.0 entschieden, aktuell 300,-- reduziert und für mein Einsatzgebiet einen Tick straffer als das XC 6.0 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=785

5 Min. nach Storno erhielt ich die Versandmitteilung des XC 6.0, da waren dann 4 Tage inkl. Wochenende bis zum Versand!

Was ist Tango, verkauft Canyon nicht mehr so gut oder haben die nur verdammt gut aus den Fehlern der letzten Jahre gelernt.

Canyon, Top Leistung!


----------



## astral250 (10. August 2009)

Ich kann da auch nur sagen Top:

30.07.2009 Bestellung über Webseite (Canyon Nerve AM 8.0)
30.07.2009 Eingangsbestätigung per Mail erhalten
30.07.2009 Auftragsbestättigung mit Auftragsnummer erhalten und Liefertermin KW 33
31.07.2009 Habe hier im Forum geschrieben wie das funktioniert mit Kreditkarten zu bezahlen da ich aus der Schweiz bin.
Habe von einem Canyon Mitarbeiter (die sind auch im Forum vertretten)eine Private Nachricht mit bitte das ich meine Telefonnummer bekannt geben soll betreffend Kreditkartennummer übermittlung
ca. 4 Stunden später Telefon erhalten von Canyon Mitarbeiter, Kreditkartennummer übermittelt.
05.08.2009 Mail erhalten dass das Bike jetzt per UPS unterwegs ist. 
10.08.2009 (Heute KW 33) Bike ist bei mir angekommen. (in der Schweiz) 

Hab mal so einen Grobcheck gemacht und es sieht alles tip-top aus
Mehr kann ich natürlich erst sagen wenn ich es zusammengebaut habe. 

Ich war ein paar mal verunsichert ob ich ein Bike bei Canyon bestellen soll. Habs mir lange überlegt. Man liest ja viel in diesem Forum. 

Aber ich kann nur gutes Berichten und ich würde es sofort wieder tun. 
Ausgezeichneter Service
Meine Wartezeit ist somit beendet

Gruss
Astral


----------



## ChrisKing (10. August 2009)

Sysad schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Ich hatte storniert und mich für das Nerce MR 7.0 entschieden, aktuell 300,-- reduziert und für mein Einsatzgebiet einen Tick straffer als das XC 6.0
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=785
> ...



na das is ja fair.. ich hab das gleiche rad wie du, einen tag nach dir bestellt und als lieferdatum die 35! kalenderwoche bekommen!


----------



## bobtailoner (10. August 2009)

ich hatte für mein grand canyon 9.0 auch liefertermin kw35 bekommen und letzte woche montag war das gute stück schon da


----------



## Sysad (10. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> na das is ja fair.. ich hab das gleiche rad wie du, einen tag nach dir bestellt und als lieferdatum die 35! kalenderwoche bekommen!


 
KW35 heißt nicht automatisch, dass es in KW35 auch kommt!


Ich finde es gut und sorgfältig kalkuliert von Canyon, einen fairen Liefertermin anzugeben und dann lieber durch frühzeitige Lieferung zu glänzen, als mit Expresszeiten zu prahlen und diese niemals einhalten zu können.

Mein MR 7.0 hat auf der Auftragsbestätigung auch KW 35 stehen, kommt aber 100%ig noch diese Woche!
Manchmal kommt es auch drauf an, wie gut man mit demjenigen in der Hotline kommunizieren kann, so zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Fireball33 (10. August 2009)

Meins soll nächste Woche, also 34. Kw kommen.

Kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Chicane (11. August 2009)

Fireball33 schrieb:


> Meins soll nächste Woche, also 34. Kw kommen.
> 
> Kanns kaum noch erwarten



Mein AM 6.0 soll KW 35 kommen. Aber bis das dann fertig ist kann es auch KW 40 werden


----------



## ChrisKing (11. August 2009)

Hab heut morgen angerufen (keine Warteschlange!), weil ich das xc in schwarz statt weiß wollte... Aber das Bike is schon im versand.. Mist  hoffentlich kann ich mit dem weiß dann leben


----------



## Sysad (11. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Hab heut morgen angerufen (keine Warteschlange!), weil ich das xc in schwarz statt weiß wollte... Aber das Bike is schon im versand.. Mist  hoffentlich kann ich mit dem weiß dann leben


 
Jetzt beschwere dich nicht, dass es doch schneller ging 


Wenn du es unbedingt in schwarz haben möchtest (wäre auch meine Wahl alleine schon wegen der Anodisierung!), kannst du es immer noch per Retoure in ein schwarzes Modell "tauschen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (11. August 2009)

au weia, ich glaub ich bin krank.. ich kann mich immer noch nich entscheiden, ob schwarz oder weiß, obwohl das bike schon unterwegs is  das is halt das doofe, wenn man nich sehen kann, wie das bike live wirkt..


----------



## Met87 (11. August 2009)

schwarz rockt wirklich...... weiß naja auch sehr stark, aber mein Favorit ist schwarz ...

Habe beide Live hier gehabt


----------



## Sysad (11. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> au weia, ich glaub ich bin krank.. ich kann mich immer noch nich entscheiden, ob schwarz oder weiß, obwohl das bike schon unterwegs is  das is halt das doofe, wenn man nich sehen kann, wie das bike live wirkt..




Kaufe beide Farben!


----------



## xtrail (11. August 2009)

Kann ich verstehen, stand selbst im Showroom 5 min oder länger?: schwarz oder weiß, schwarz ...
Hab das Schwarze wegen der Anodisierung genommen, obwohl ... weiß - währ schon geil.

EDIT: Ne, Schwarz!


----------



## canyonero84 (12. August 2009)

bin gespannt auf mein weisses AM 6.0 , am 06.08 bestellt, gestern Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen, Lieferung soll in KW34 erfolgen


----------



## Fireball33 (12. August 2009)

Meins wurde heute der DHL übergeben


----------



## canyonero84 (12. August 2009)

:O 


 Dann viel Spass damit!

Ich hoffe dann kommt meins auch bald....Haste per Nachnahme bezahlt?


----------



## Fireball33 (12. August 2009)

Also Canyon hat es heute der DHL übergeben. Hab es noch nicht. 

Genau, werde es per Nachnahme bezahlen.


----------



## Tomax77 (12. August 2009)

So, reihe mich ein ins Wartezimmer für mein Nerve XC 6.0. Gestern direkt in Koblenz erworben und für KW 36 ausgezählt. Mal sehen, bei einem Kollegen hat es nicht mal zwei Wochen gedauert, bis er es hatte...Das wäre zu schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (13. August 2009)

der vollständigkeit halber:

nerve xc 6.0 in weiß, letzten freitag bestellt. lieferdatum war mit 35kw angegeben, gekommen ist es gestern


----------



## Ionized (13. August 2009)

Ich kam gar nicht erst hier zum Posten meiner Nerve XC 6.0 Bestellung, so schnell hatte Canyon es versendet 

Insgesamt 6 Tage inkl. Wochenende ab Bestellung finde ich extrem gut.
Dazu muss man wissen, dass es ein Express Bike war!


----------



## Fireball33 (13. August 2009)

Ich bin auch schon wieder raus :-D

Heute ist es angekommen. 
... bin jetzt erstmal auspacken... ;-)


----------



## Scrat_85 (13. August 2009)

Ich hab ein XC 5.0 (Express Bike) am 30 Juli per Telefon bestellt (ohne Warteschleife).
Am 05 August war das Bike dann auch schon da. 
Also was soll ich sagen - bin bestens zufrieden mit dem Biek und den Service von Canyon. 

MfG


----------



## chrock (14. August 2009)

Habe ebenfalls die Trackingnummer erhalten und freue mich sehr, dass mein Bike pünktlich eintreffen wird 
Die lange Wartezeit (sofern man sich darauf einstellen kann) nehme ich gerne in Kauf!


----------



## Range92 (15. August 2009)

HI 

Hab mir letzten Donnerstag mein nerve am 6.0 bestellt, werde es wahrscheinlich  in sieben tagen abholen, hat einer von euch ne Erfahrung mit canyon, und dem abhol Service?(sind die pünktlich???)
war erst ziemlich geschockt das die 7 tage für ein express bike brauchen naja....mal sehen
und stimmt es eigentlich das man bei canyon handeln kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demonhunter (15. August 2009)

Range92 schrieb:


> und stimmt es eigentlich das man bei canyon handeln kann?



Nein, kann man leider nicht.


----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

so also ich habe mein AM nach 7 Tagen erhalten. Das Bike is einfach der Hammer. Echt nen Spassbringer  Abwicklung von Seitens Canyon top gelaufen. Garkein Stress und Bike qualitativ sehr gut. 

Einzig schade, das meine Gabel keinen Druck bei der Lieferung hatte. Als Laie sieht man das finde ich nicht sofortig. Müsste einentlich eine Erinnerung dran, was ja schon an den Bremsleitungen besteht. bzw. finds es komisch das kein Druck drauf war


----------



## Centi (15. August 2009)

Mit Druck im Gäbelsche geht das gute Stück nicht ins Kartönsche!


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> so also ich habe mein AM nach 7 Tagen erhalten. Das Bike is einfach der Hammer. Echt nen Spassbringer  Abwicklung von Seitens Canyon top gelaufen. Garkein Stress und Bike qualitativ sehr gut.
> 
> Einzig schade, das meine Gabel keinen Druck bei der Lieferung hatte. Als Laie sieht man das finde ich nicht sofortig. Müsste einentlich eine Erinnerung dran, was ja schon an den Bremsleitungen besteht. bzw. finds es komisch das kein Druck drauf war



Was ist das denn jetzt für eine 'Erinnerung' an den Bremsleitung? War nämlich vor ein paar Monaten noch nichts.


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> Mit Druck im Gäbelsche geht das gute Stück nicht ins Kartönsche!



Ähhhh , das ist aber nun auch neu. Bist du dir da sicher?


----------



## Centi (15. August 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ähhhh , das ist aber nun auch neu. Bist du dir da sicher?



Also bei meinem Nerve XC war das so! Ging gerade so in den Karton, mit ausgefahrener Gabel wäre das Deckelchen nicht zugegangen.


----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

bei mir waren Papierkärtchen dran, wo halt Infos zur Bremse von Canyon gegeben wurde.

Also da ich halt noch nie sonne Gabel hatte, wo Druck geändert werden kann, hab ich das ganze auf die mangelnde Einstellung geschoben und habs halt erstma getestet (Keine Trails, nur Straße). Bisher dachte ich auch das die mit Druck ausgeliefert werden. Mir isses dann recht schnell aufgefallen aber trotzdem ne dumme Aktion


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2009)

Ich möcht nicht unbedingt sagen, dass die Bikes optimal auf das Gewicht des Käufers abgastimmt werden, aber doch mit einem funktionstüchtigem Fahrwerk ausgeliefert werden
. 
Dies setzt ja nun mal voraus, dass Gabel und Dämpfer mit Luft (evt. mit einem Mittelwert, z.B. für 80 kg) befüllt sind. Wäre das nicht so, setzt Canyon ja voraus, dass jeder eine Dämpferpumpe zu Hause hat. 
Auch wäre bestimmt noch der 26. Sicherheitvermerk auf dem Rad geklebt .


----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

setzt ja wirklich keiner vorraus das es optimal is...aber zumindest mehr als 0.00 Bar drauf :O 

Kann denn beim fahren was passiert sein mit der Gabel, ohne Druck? bin eigentlich nur strasse 3 km gefahren, mehr nicht.


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> setzt ja wirklich keiner vorraus das es optimal is...aber zumindest mehr als 0.00 Bar drauf :O
> 
> Kann denn beim fahren was passiert sein mit der Gabel, ohne Druck? bin eigentlich nur strasse 3 km gefahren, mehr nicht.


Bist du sicher, dass da überhaupt kein Druck drauf war? 
Dann wäre das Bike ja vorne tiefergelegt ( die Tauchrohre müssten dann ca. 1 cm vor der Gabelbrücke sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

kein druck, 0.00 Bar angezeigt
 Naja, ich bin mit "Sperre" vorne gefahren. da wars die erste Zeit irgendwie oben und auf einmal wieder 1-2 cm vor Ende des Federwegs. Kam mir halt extrem komisch vor. weil halt mir sperre die Gabel zuerst auch nciht eintauchte (Im Zimmer)

Nun funktioniert das aber nun alles top. Aber da ich die Sperre drin hatte, merkte ich das halt erst auffer Straße.


----------



## Fireball33 (15. August 2009)

Mein ist auch mit 0 Bar ausgeliefert worden. Bin mir aber recht sicher, dass bei mir ein Hinweisschild an der Gabel war, dass man die Druck vor der fahrt einstellen muß.


btw.
Ich bin übrigens auch TOP zufrieden. Habe bisher keinen Mangel festellen können.
Danke an Canyon und DHL für die schnelle und Fehlerfreie Lieferung 

edit: defintiv war ein Schild dran... habs gerade gefunden ;-)


----------



## ChrisKing (15. August 2009)

hab mich auch erst gewundert, warum das bike vorn so tief is.. dachte schon, die haben mir größe s geschickt  aber zum glück war ja die pumpe dabei. hab dann erst mal vorn und hinten ordentlich was reingepumpt..

warum kann man eigentlich im warenkorb noch zusätzlich diese iridium pumpe für 25 euro bestellen? is die besser als die die eh mitgeschickt wird? sieht auf dem bild aber genauso aus wie die mitgelieferte..


----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

schade, ich hatte keins  aber egal. ist ja anscheinend nichts passiert. 

Ja, das Bike ist echt der absolute Hammer, werd gleich nochmal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> hab mich auch erst gewundert, warum das bike vorn so tief is.. dachte schon, die haben mir größe s geschickt  aber zum glück war ja die pumpe dabei. hab dann erst mal vorn und hinten ordentlich was reingepumpt..
> 
> warum kann man eigentlich im warenkorb noch zusätzlich diese iridium pumpe für 25 euro bestellen? is die besser als die die eh mitgeschickt wird? sieht auf dem bild aber genauso aus wie die mitgelieferte..




hö ? ich habe die bestellt, sonst hätt ich keine bekommen. Oder is die Pumpe immer dabei?


----------



## jaamaa (15. August 2009)

Also!

Vor 4 Monaten wurde noch mit Luft geliefert, heute nicht mehr, weil die Canyon's gewachsen sind und sonst nicht mehr in den Karton passen. 
Wenn man ne Pumpe mitbestellt, muß man sie bezahlen. Bestellt man keine, wird sie trotzdem geliefert, für umme, weil man ja sonst nicht fahren kann. Habe ich was vergessen?
Aha, alles klar.Halt immer mal wieder was Neues ..........


----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

das is auf jeden Fall schon etwas frech. Ich habe die Pumpe über die Hotline nachbestellt. In der Hotline hätte mich da schon drauf hinweisen können bzw. eigentlich auch im Angebot.


----------



## ChrisKing (15. August 2009)

lol des is ja sehr geschickt von canyon - so verdient man sich paar euro dazu..


----------



## Demonhunter (15. August 2009)

Find ich ne frechheit, is das ernsthaft so mit der Pumpe?
Dann hab ich ja 25â¬ in gar nichts investiert 

bekomm ich das Geld wenigstens zurÃ¼ck Ã¼berwiesen oder was nettes dazu geschickt?
Oder gibts das eh nur bei den Bikes, die mit Luft nicht in den Karton passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonero84 (15. August 2009)

canyon scheint das Problem erkannt zu haben. Denn in dem Warenkorb kann man die Auswahl nicht mehr beim Nerve AM treffen, ist ausgegraut. 

was damit nachträglich ist weiss ich nicht. Werde aber Montag definitiv anrufen.


----------



## Machlovio (15. August 2009)

Noch ein Stuhl frei?Eben mein AM 8.9 in weiss bestellt.Mal gespannt, wie schnell`s geht.
Neulich mit dem GC meiner besseren 4/5 konnten wir`s nach 2W abholen(kein Expressbike).Scheinen ja ihre Lieferzeiten in den Griff bekommen zu haben.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## Mao2801 (17. August 2009)

Das interessiert mich aber auch mal, ob die Pumpe geliefert wird, wenn man sie gar nich bestellt hat ......
Dann wären 25 viel Geld für nen bissel Luft


----------



## canyonero84 (17. August 2009)

also laut Canyon und zweimaligem Nachfragen sollen sie NICHT mitgeliefert werden aber angeblich soll die Gabel auch Druck bei Auslieferung haben


----------



## Toni172 (17. August 2009)

Hi Leut`s
ich nehme hier auch mal Platz. Habe heute ein Nerve XC 6.0 geordert. Mal sehe wie lange ich hir mitlesen darf.

Grüße Toni


----------



## Ionized (17. August 2009)

Mao2801 schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich aber auch mal, ob die Pumpe geliefert wird, wenn man sie gar nich bestellt hat ......
> Dann wären 25 viel Geld für nen bissel Luft



Bei meinem XC 6.0 lag gratis eine Pumpe bei, da auch mein Bike ohen Luft in der Gabel ausgeliefert wurde (wegen der Verpackung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2009)

canyonero84 schrieb:


> also laut Canyon und zweimaligem Nachfragen sollen sie NICHT mitgeliefert werden aber angeblich soll die Gabel auch Druck bei Auslieferung haben


  Sag ich doch!
Und die Reifen haben doch auch Luft.

Du sollst ja auspacken, Lenker, Räder, Pedale, Sattel dran und losfahren.


----------



## Mao2801 (17. August 2009)

> Bei meinem XC 6.0 lag gratis eine Pumpe bei, da auch mein Bike ohen Luft in der Gabel ausgeliefert wurde (wegen der Verpackung).



Hmmm, ich überlege gerade folgendes: Hab bei meinem Canyon ne Pumpe mitbestellt und jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die wieder abbestellen soll und auf gut Glück dann hoffe, dass ich eine mitgeliefert bekomme. Das ist die Frage


----------



## Ionized (17. August 2009)

Mao2801 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich überlege gerade folgendes: Hab bei meinem Canyon ne Pumpe mitbestellt und jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die wieder abbestellen soll und auf gut Glück dann hoffe, dass ich eine mitgeliefert bekomme. Das ist die Frage



Mach doch nicht so einen Firlefanz wegen der Pumpe.
Wegen dem Umbuchen geht nur unnötig Zeit bei drauf oder willst du die guten Tage dieser Saison verpassen?

Um Kulanz, bzw. Rückerstattung der Kosten für die Pumpe kannst du auch nachher noch entscheiden.


----------



## trapsch (17. August 2009)

so nehm dann hier auch mal platz. nerve xc 9.0 in xl und weiß am sonntag bestellt, liefertermin (selbstabholung) auf bestätigung kw36. mal sehen, obs noch eher wird...freu


----------



## jaamaa (17. August 2009)

Ja, wichtig ist doch nur, dass das Bike, wenn ohne Luft, mit Pumpe und wenn mit Luft, dann egal ob mit oder ohne Pumpe, geliefert wird. Alles klar? 
Die letzte Konstellation, Bike ohne Luft und ohne Pumpe, wäre schon ein bißchen nervig, wenn man es bekommmt und nicht fahren kann. Dann entweder erst ne Pumpe kaufen (hat ja auch nicht jeder Fahrradladen) oder zum örtlichen Bikehändler (der freut sich ).

Versteh ich eh nicht, warum das so gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Tomax77 (17. August 2009)

So mein Nerve XC habe ich am 11.08. bestellt und es steht diesen Donnerstag abholbereit in Koblenz. Weniger als zwei Wochen, das ist


----------



## Kadauz (18. August 2009)

Ich hab mein Nerve AM am Sonntag vorletzter Woche bestellt und am Samstag erhalten. Leiferung dauerte also nciht mal einre Woche. Bei mir war die Pumpe auch dabei, inkl. 0 bar in der Gabel. Morgen gibts die erste Ausfahrt. *freu*


----------



## freeridefritz (18. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kleine Frage : Wenn man sein Bike in Koblenz zusammengebaut abhohlt, bekommt man dann auch den Karton und den Drehmoment- Schlüssel dazu ? Bzw. wusste gar nicht , dass es jetzt auch noch Pumpen dazu gibt. Oder hast du die extra bestellt ?


Gruß,
fritz


----------



## Ionized (18. August 2009)

freeridefritz schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kleine Frage : Wenn man sein Bike in Koblenz zusammengebaut abhohlt, bekommt man dann auch den Karton und den Drehmoment- Schlüssel dazu ? Bzw. wusste gar nicht , dass es jetzt auch noch Pumpen dazu gibt. Oder hast du die extra bestellt ?
> 
> ...



Ein Anruf bei Canyon wüde dies klären oder?
Wenn du den Karton mitbezahlt hast, bekommst du ihn, sonst eben nicht.
Pumpe ist aktuell so eine Sache für sich, nett nachfragen und das Ding liegt bei.


----------



## Kadauz (18. August 2009)

Ich hab sie nicht dazubestellt, hatte sie aber dennoch im Karton. Denke, dass die 140er Gabeln nicht mit Druck geliefert werden können. Deswegen wird dann eine Pumpe dabeiliegen. Ich kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (18. August 2009)

Ja, hast schon recht...aber eigentlich sollten doch alle gleich behandelt werden, oder nicht ? 

Es gibt ja die zwei Varianten:

1. Bike selber abhohlen; 

es ist schon alles zusammengebaut, Dämpfer/Gabel aufgepumpt, Schrauben angezogen, etc. 

Was gibts dazu ? Im Prinzop braucht man ja nichts mehr. Ist der Preis dann derselbe wie bei Variante 2 ?

2. Bike per Versand bestellen;

man muss/darf selber zusammenbauen, evtl. Dämpfer/Gabel aufpumpen, Schrauben an-/nachziehn, ..

Drehmomentschlüßel ist dabei, manchmal ne Pumpe, Bike wird selbstverständlich in nem versandtauglichen Karton gliefert (der auch bei Reisen mit der deutsche Bahn ganz praktisch ist "ist das ein Fahrrad?", "ne das ist mein Handgepäck"...lol)

Wobei andererseits, wenn ich mir ein bike für 3000 Euro hohle dann jucken auch die paar Euro für die Pumpe nicht. Ist halt ne prinzipielle Frage !


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. August 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich hab sie nicht dazubestellt, hatte sie aber dennoch im Karton. Denke, dass die 140er Gabeln nicht mit Druck geliefert werden können. Deswegen wird dann eine Pumpe dabeiliegen. Ich kann mich aber auch irren.



und wie geht das dann bei den torques mit stahlfeder und früher bei den nerves mit pike?


----------



## Ionized (18. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> und wie geht das dann bei den torques mit stahlfeder und früher bei den nerves mit pike?



Dann liegen eine Säge und Pattex bei


----------



## jaamaa (18. August 2009)

@canyon verkauf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was hat es nun auf sich mit der nicht vorhandenen Luft in den Gabeln der Canyonbikes, die aus dem Karton kommen? 
Bis vor kurzer Zeit wurden  ja noch diskutiert, ob denn vor der Auslieferung der Luftdruck dem Körpergewicht angepasst wurde oder ob es generell ein Mittelwert ist.

Sind bei der letzten Lieferung die Bikeguards etwas zu klein ausgefallen?


----------



## Ionized (18. August 2009)

Mein Bikeguard ist auch im Slimline Design, wie das Ding vor der Tür stand, hatte ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht.

Aber wirklich gute Verpackung, auch wenn die Kosten hierfür im Bike inkludiert sehe.


----------



## HelixBonus (19. August 2009)

Ionized schrieb:


> Mein Bikeguard ist auch im Slimline Design, wie das Ding vor der Tür stand, hatte ich mir echt Sorgen gemacht.
> 
> Aber wirklich gute Verpackung, auch wenn die Kosten hierfür im Bike inkludiert sehe.



Quatsch, das bezahlt ihr doch extra. Meiner Erinnerung nach war das doch auch auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen. 

Wer abholt spart sich ja die reichlich 30 Eur Versandkosten, bekommt aber - logischerweise - auch keinen Karton.


----------



## freeridefritz (19. August 2009)

im moment:

bike versandkosten: 19,60 â¬
bikeguard: 16,90

Macht zusammen 36,50 â¬


----------



## Ionized (19. August 2009)

ghost48 schrieb:


> Quatsch, das bezahlt ihr doch extra. Meiner Erinnerung nach war das doch auch auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen.
> 
> Wer abholt spart sich ja die reichlich 30 Eur Versandkosten, bekommt aber - logischerweise - auch keinen Karton.



Ich meinte und schrieb, dass ich die Kosten für den Bikeguard bereits im Kaufpreis des Bikes inkludiert sehe, also mit eingepreist ... zu Deutsch auch mit inbegriffen 

Ich finde die Extraberechnung nicht besonders fair oder auch kaufmännisch etwas unglücklich von Canyon gewählt


----------



## HelixBonus (19. August 2009)

Ionized schrieb:


> Ich meinte und schrieb, dass ich die Kosten für den Bikeguard bereits im Kaufpreis des Bikes inkludiert sehe, also mit eingepreist ... zu Deutsch auch mit inbegriffen
> 
> Ich finde die Extraberechnung nicht besonders fair oder auch kaufmännisch etwas unglücklich von Canyon gewählt



Ach so, da stand ich auf der Leitung!

Musst halt einen Unterschied machen zwischen selbstabholen und schicken lassen. Andererseits ist der Transportkarton für knappe 17 Eur eine ganz gute Investition wenn man, wie ich, das Teil auch danach noch ein paar mal durch Dts. verschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armenius (19. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab letzte Woche Donnerstag ein Lux MR 8.0 bestellt und hab heute die Versandmail erhalten. Laut DHL soll es morgen ankommen. Es war nichtmal ein Express-Bike. Aktuell scheinen die Jungs von Canyon verdammt schnell zu sein


----------



## Demonhunter (19. August 2009)

Armenius schrieb:


> Aktuell scheinen die Jungs von Canyon verdammt schnell zu sein



Kann ich leider nicht bestätigen mein Torque kommt nicht mehr die angegebene Lieferwoche 34
Und  Dienstag will ich mit dem Bike weg.


----------



## Mao2801 (20. August 2009)

Ja dem muss ich mich leider anschließen. Die Lieferung meines Torques wurde auch verschoben. Ich denke das liegt am Modell, denn so wie es scheint werden alle anderen Modelle in "Rekordzeit" ausgeliefert.


----------



## Demonhunter (20. August 2009)

Ich nehm alles zurück!
Heute morgen hab ich die Mail bekommen, dass das Bike bei DHL ist. Werde mich die nächsten Tage sehnsüchtig auf die Straße setzten und nach DHL Autos ausschau halten


----------



## trapsch (21. August 2009)

n'Abend zusammen,

nerve xc 9.0 in xl und weiss am sonntag 16. bestellt abholbereit ab montag 24.8. (wenn ich leider schon im urlaub bin...)
mit 6 arbeitstagen (ohne samstag) also eigentlich eine super lieferzeit!


----------



## Machlovio (22. August 2009)

Yo! Mein AM hab ich am 15.bestellt, hol`ich mir am 24.ab.Zur Zeit klappt`s hervorragend.Ein Freund wartet nun schon seit Wochen auf sein bestelltes Bike beim Händler.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (23. August 2009)

Das Bike (XC 6.0  in S ) meiner Frau ist auch angekommen.
Am 18.08.2009 morgens telefonisch bestellt, gestern am 22.08.2009 mittags ausgeliefert.   

Haben  wir den Rekord ????


----------



## Elmo66 (23. August 2009)

Ich nehme auch mal hier Platz . Warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf das AM 6.0...*freu*


Grüazi, Elmo66


----------



## Schiltrac (23. August 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> und wie geht das dann bei den torques mit stahlfeder und früher bei den nerves mit pike?


 

beim torque frx 9.0 ltd war die Fox mit zwei Spanngurten ca. 150mm zusammengezogen 

mfg schiltrac


----------



## Demonhunter (23. August 2009)

Torque FRX 9.0 ist gestern endlich angekommen und nach einer kleinen Runde um den Block muss ich sagen: Die Karre is 

Totem war auch "getravelt" allerdings nur mit einem Spanngurt


----------



## Extreme Rider (23. August 2009)

Mein Torque FRX 9.0 ist am freitag endlich da gewesen (6 wochen wartezeit ) am DO-nachmittag noch ne mail bekommen, dass des bike an dhl übergeben wurd, FR früh um 9 uhr wars da )))
das mit dem spanngurt an der gabel hat mich weng stutzig gemacht...naja wenns denn so passt! das bike fährt sich wunderbar, nach dem ersten ride noch luftdruck im dämpfer angepasst, alles perfekt!!!

@Demonhunter: is bei dir auch ne WEIßE e-13 dran? bei mir war die ned gscheit eingstellt und hat von anfang an geschliffen...tja und wenn n bisla öl von der kette dran is siehtse halt gleich schmuddelich aus...
wen interessierts?? mir is eh wurscht solangs sein dienst tut 

kanns nur bestätigen das mit dem 
und von mir gibts gleich noch n  wegen der wunderbaren farbe, auch wenn grün "nich" so meins is ( die " " nur für die, die sagen: warum hastes dir dann so bestellt.... )

greetz basti


----------



## Demonhunter (23. August 2009)

Extreme Rider schrieb:


> @Demonhunter: is bei dir auch ne WEIßE e-13 dran? bei mir war die ned gscheit eingstellt und hat von anfang an geschliffen...tja und wenn n bisla öl von der kette dran is siehtse halt gleich schmuddelich aus...
> wen interessierts?? mir is eh wurscht solangs sein dienst tut
> 
> 
> greetz basti



Jop is bei mir auch weiß, aber sieht ja nicht so furchtbar aus, ergänzt sich ganz gut mit der Totem, das grün an den Bremsen fand ich schon eher etwas störend.

Glückwunsch zum FRX und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Schiltrac (23. August 2009)

Bei meinem frx Ltd ist sie auch weiss und man sieht halt wenn die Kette dran geschliffen hat... Aber passt zur Rahmenfarbe 

Noch schnell ne frage weil ich gleich am schreiben bin: Scheppert die The one bei euch auch so extrem?? Habe schon die Bremssättel neu ausgerichtet und die Kanten von den Belägen abgeschliffen...

mfg schiltrac und viel Spass mit euren Torques


----------



## Extreme Rider (24. August 2009)

@ Schiltrac:
mein frx is völlig laufruhig, da hörste nur die reifen summen...würd an deiner stelle ma canyon kontaktiern

achja...das grüne an den bremsen ist bei mir nähmlich auch nicht, und am lenker seeeehr dunkel, eher grau....was den einbau eines neuen rahmens erleichtert (in 200-300 Jahren villt )

ebenfalls viel spaß mit euren bikes


----------



## Demonhunter (24. August 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Noch schnell ne frage weil ich gleich am schreiben bin: Scheppert die The one bei euch auch so extrem?? Habe schon die Bremssättel neu ausgerichtet und die Kanten von den Belägen abgeschliffen...
> 
> mfg schiltrac und viel Spass mit euren Torques



hat heute ein leichtes klimpern/schleifen aufm Berg, aber kein scheppern.


----------



## Tomax77 (24. August 2009)

Mein Nerve XC 6.0 konnte ich vergangenen Freitag nach nicht mal zwei Wochen Wartezeit in Koblenz abholen. Feines Bike. Musste allerdings schon diverse Tuning Maßnahmen über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9mmBong (25. August 2009)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Scheppert die The one bei euch auch so extrem?? Habe schon die Bremssättel neu ausgerichtet und die Kanten von den Belägen abgeschliffen...
> 
> mfg schiltrac und viel Spass mit euren Torques



Ohh ja lauter als jede Klingel....laut Canyon Service aber normal, hatte es sogar unteranderem deswegen eingeschickt


----------



## Kurtchen (25. August 2009)

Melde mich ab, nach dem Urlaub gleich ein neues Bike vor der Tür ist schon cool. Zumal das AM 6.0 einfach nur geil fährt bin voll auf begeistert nur die Schaltung einstellen können die nicht bei Canyon
Aber das ist das kleinste Problem der Rest war erste Sahne und voll in Ordnung. Auch der Kontakt bestens und schnellstens!

Bis dann mal auf dem Trail, Kurtchen


----------



## chaz (25. August 2009)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, Kurtchen! Morgen mit dem neuen Speilzeug den ersten SR?


----------



## Kurtchen (25. August 2009)

Worauf Du schwören kannst 

Bis denn, Kurtchen


----------



## Machlovio (25. August 2009)

So.Rädchen gestern abgeholt (AM 8.0) und prompt in den Club der klingelnden Scheibenbremsen eingetreten.Kriegen wir aber in den Griff.M.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (25. August 2009)

klingelnde scheiben sind kult... und lassen sich
bei bedarf auch ziemlich gut befrieden. lol


----------



## Met87 (26. August 2009)

Ein bisschen Klingeln muss sein ....


----------



## montebardolino (27. August 2009)

.


----------



## Elmo66 (29. August 2009)

So, ich verabschiede mich auf die Trails...
Ansonsten alles perfekt: schnelle Lieferung, sofortige Beantwortung meiner mailanfrage, freundlicher Mitarbeiter am Telefon.


Grüazi, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57670 (31. August 2009)

Falls noch jemand ein GC 6 2009 benötigt , größe M, Schwarz Anod. Rahmen. 300km drauf. ich geb meins ab, da ich auch ein Nerve XC bekommen habe. Eins langt mir, obwohl das HT Genial ist( aber Frau sagt soll mich für eins entscheiden). Demnächst auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## jercho (3. September 2009)

Platz genommen. GC Al 9.0 schwarz elox in S. "Expressbike". ETA war letzte Woche.


----------



## lukrab (5. September 2009)

War heute mal wieder auf der Canyon-Seite und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Nerve AM 6.0 jetzt 1499 anstatt 1899 kostet. Hat das irgendwie einen besonderen Grund. Ist schon irgendwie komisch, dass das auf einmal 300 billiger wird.

mfg lukrab


----------



## Freeman_1982 (5. September 2009)

Sowas machen die zum Ende der Saison um den Rest loszuwerden.
Is jedes Jahr so.


----------



## skydancer73 (5. September 2009)

lukrab schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder auf der Canyon-Seite und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Nerve AM 6.0 jetzt 1499 anstatt 1899 kostet. Hat das irgendwie einen besonderen Grund. Ist schon irgendwie komisch, dass das auf einmal 300 billiger wird.
> 
> mfg lukrab


 
Wäre toll wenn das auch auf das Nerve AM 7.0 zutreffen würde.
Na, dann warte ich halt mal ab. 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Demonhunter (5. September 2009)

Ach so mal so BTW
vlt interessiert das ja noch jemand,
ich hatte mir damals zu dem FRX die Pumpe bestellt und dafür auch bezahlt.
Hab heute bei C. angerufen und ne Rückerstattung raus bekommen.
Super nett von den Leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssirius (6. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Wäre toll wenn das auch auf das Nerve AM 7.0 zutreffen würde.
> Na, dann warte ich halt mal ab.
> 
> Gruß
> skydancer73



Bis keins mehr da ist.


----------



## thaz (7. September 2009)

So, mein AM 6.0 in schwarz (Rahmenhöhe XL) kam nach 10 Tagen am Freitag bei mir an. Es war kein Express-Bike, daher finde ich die Lieferzeit ziemlich gut.

Zustand des Bikes war sehr gut - Kettenstrebenschutz lag bei, an allen wichtigen Stellen sind Folien aufgebracht und der Zusammenbau scheint nach dem ersten Eindruck auch in Ordnung.

Bilder folgen bald, ich muss mir heute erstmal Pedale kaufen


----------



## Racerbike (9. September 2009)

moin zusammen,
ich hab mir grade das nerve am 7.0 bestellt in xl.
yeah, jetzt brauch ich bald mein 2008 nerve xc nicht mehr fahren.
hoffe das canyon die bestellung schnell bearbeitet und ich es diese woche noch bekomme.


----------



## skydancer73 (9. September 2009)

ssirius schrieb:


> Bis keins mehr da ist.


 
Na, dann habe ich wohl zu lange gewartet.
Das ist eben das Pech wenn man hoch pokert! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Met87 (9. September 2009)

so langsam könnten auch mal die Preise für die Fahrräder kommen... die am Samstag verkauft werden sollen ...

Sag mal RaceBiker ... was machsten mit deinem XC ... verkaufen??


----------



## Racerbike (9. September 2009)

das XC 5.0 ist verkauft.
wird die tage abgeholt


----------



## Met87 (9. September 2009)

Schade .... Was hasten noch bekommen?


----------



## skydancer73 (9. September 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> so langsam könnten auch mal die Preise für die Fahrräder kommen... die am Samstag verkauft werden sollen ...
> 
> Sag mal RaceBiker ... was machsten mit deinem XC ... verkaufen??


 
Du meinst wohl den Canyon Aktionstag.
Habe mich zwar für den Newsletter angemeldet aber noch gar keine Infos darüber bekommen.
....und wir haben schon Mittwoch.
Für einen potentiellen Kunden mit Kaufabsichten nicht gerade förderlich. 
Schade eigentlich!


Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Racerbike (9. September 2009)

890,00 euro waren das. 
denke das das ein ordentlicher preis für das fahrrad dafür das es 20 monate alt ist.


----------



## Zpeed (9. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den Canyon Aktionstag.
> Habe mich zwar für den Newsletter angemeldet aber noch gar keine Infos darüber bekommen.
> ....und wir haben schon Mittwoch.
> Für einen potentiellen Kunden mit Kaufabsichten nicht gerade förderlich.
> ...




Startet das Herbstspecial mit dem Aktionstag (Samstag) oder erst später?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydancer73 (9. September 2009)

Zpeed schrieb:


> Startet das Herbstspecial mit dem Aktionstag (Samstag) oder erst später?


 
Welches Herbstspecial?
Was ist denn das wieder für ne Aktion?

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## ananas (9. September 2009)

Am Samstag wollen sie die Modelle von 2009 und einige 2010er Modelle verkaufen.
Und ich warte auch schon auf die Preise und Modelle die sie dort anbieten wollten.


----------



## Met87 (9. September 2009)

Ich meine es wäre so, dass am Samstag in Koblenz ein Aktionstag stattfindet... dort werde Fahrräder angeboten, die direkt vor Ort gekauft und vor allem mitgenommen werden können... Ob die Preise reduziert sind weiß ich nicht genau... gehe aber davon aus!!!

Dann gibt es noch ein Sparbuch (wird wohl das Herbstspezial sein) ... da werden die Modelle auch auf der Internetseite reduziert und sind dann bestellbar! ...

Aber ob das jetzt am gleichen Tag startet, dass kann ich natürlich nicht sagen!

Aber Preise für Samstag und vor allem welche Räder überhaupt noch angeboten werden , dass könnte man mal rausrücken


----------



## Gades (9. September 2009)

ob die am samstag auch 2010er modelle verkaufen bezweifle ich. die schreiben ja nur, das es impressionen von den 2010ern gäbe.

wenn die natürlich ein torque alpinist gr. L da hätten würde ichs mir direkt mitnehmen^^


----------



## ananas (9. September 2009)

> Nicht nur die aktuellen 2009er Modelle werden im Showroom zu sehen sein  es wird auch die eine oder andere Impression des 2010er Jahrgangs geben.


Quelle: Canyon.com

Aber wenn die das mit den Impressionen im Zusammenhang mit den 2009er Modellen schreiben,denke ich schon (hoffe ich auch),dass dort 2010er Modelle angeboten werden


----------



## XDODT (9. September 2009)

so ich klink mich mal ein, habe mir heute morgen mein Torque Fr 7 bestellt.

lieferung wurde mir in ner woche zugesagt.


----------



## Gades (9. September 2009)

zu sehen und zu kaufen sind 2 paar schuhe, aber ich hoffe das gleiche wie du^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. September 2009)

ananas schrieb:


> Quelle: Canyon.com
> 
> Aber wenn die das mit den Impressionen im Zusammenhang mit den 2009er Modellen schreiben,denke ich schon (hoffe ich auch),dass dort 2010er Modelle angeboten werden



garantiert nicht.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (9. September 2009)

wär ja noch schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damistam (9. September 2009)

Was schätzt ihr in welchem Preissegment sich das Torque Alpinist bewegt?
Ich glaube zwischen 2000- 2700 ,- , da es die Zahl 8,0 trägt und man für das 8 FR 2300,- bezahlt und für das 8 ES 2800,- 

Was denkt ihr? bezahlbar?!


----------



## Gades (9. September 2009)

ich schätze mal so 2500-3000. tendenz zur 3000 denn das ES 8 hat ähnliche ausstattung wie das alpinist


----------



## jaamaa (9. September 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen: Die Branche hatte schon vor dem Sommer für 2010 eine Preiserhöhung von ca. 10% angekündigt.


Darf ich eigentlich hier im Wartezimmer wieder Platz nehmen, da ich ja mitlerweile schon 4 Wochen auf die Rücksendung meiner an Canyon eingeschickten defekten Avid Bremse warte?


----------



## knuspi (10. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Darf ich eigentlich hier im Wartezimmer wieder Platz nehmen, da ich ja mitlerweile schon 4 Wochen auf die Rücksendung meiner an Canyon eingeschickten defekten Avid Bremse warte?


 
Du wartest ja, also geht das schon klar 

Was ist denn kaputt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## jaamaa (10. September 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Du wartest ja, also geht das schon klar
> 
> Was ist denn kaputt wenn man fragen darf?


Avid Elixir R, vorne. Hatte auf einmal den Druckpunkt nicht mehr gehalten und man konnte den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen. Soll aber ein typisches Avid Problem sein und des öfteren vorkommen.
Ätzend ist halt, dass es so lang dauert und dir keine Alternative seitens Canyon  angeboten wird.


----------



## XDODT (10. September 2009)

so zwischenfazit 

09.09.09 vormittags bestellt (telefonisch)
09.09.09 nachmittags Bestellbestätigung mit LT KW 40
09.09.09 abends Email in der steht LT nicht akzeptabel für ein Expressbike
10.09.09 09:34 Uhr   Kommisions E-Mail und Versands E-Mail

jetzt kanns mir nur noch DHL des Wochenende versauen

auf jeden Fall echt super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitMan34 (10. September 2009)

Hab am Montag ein Torque bestellt und am Dienstag kam die Versandbestätigung.

Leider stehts auch seit Dienstag im DHL Tracking Status : "Die Sendung wurde im Einlieferungs-Paketzentrum bearbeitet."

Bin gespannt obs zum Wochenende was wird....


----------



## fastrosi (10. September 2009)

2 x Canyon AM 8.0 in weiss

Am 07.09.2009 bestellt!
Am 07.09.2009 Bestätigt!
Am 09.09.2009 Komissioniert!
Am 11.09.2009 abgeholt.... ( ein blick in die Zukunft)

Das ist wohl mehr als fix! Kompliment!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Racerbike (10. September 2009)

so am mittwoch habte ich mir das am 7.0 bestellt.
am selben tag ist noch die auftragsbestätigung eingegangen.
heute hatte ich die e-mail herhalten des es komissioniert ist und drei stunden später hatte man mich telefonisch informiert das ich das bike am montang abholen könnte.
naja bissel nett geredet mit dem herren und zack kann ich mir morgen das jut am7.0 abholen. yeah............

mensch da sag ich nur top canyon und mein wochenende ist auch gerettet.


----------



## trapsch (10. September 2009)

Sooo, melde mich jetzt quasi ab - vorerst (s.u.). 

history:
16.08. nerve xc 9.0 in xl bestellt
17.08. Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin KW 36
20.08. Komissionierungsinfo
21.08 Anruf Bike kann frühestens am 25.08. abgeholt werden
zu blöd, ich hab eine Woche Urlaub ... also Abholung für 02.09. verabredet
01.09. Info von Canyon, das Endabnahme Mängel gezeigt hat, Lösung wird für die Woche zugesagt
04.09. Anruf bei Canyon (30 min arteschleife...) es wird nix mehr in dieser Woche, es gibt angeblich generell Probleme mit der Bremse, auch bei andern Bikes (R1); Abholung wird für nächste Woche zugesagt
08.09. Anruf Bike steht bereit zur Abholung
09.09. Radl abgeholt, wenig los, alles i.o. (Dämpferpumpe gibts standardmäßig dazu)

Heute erste kleine Testfahrt. Hmmm, Vorbau kommt mir niederiger vor, als bei Testfahrt auf gleichem Modell vor einigen Wochen in Koblenz.

Frage: Kürzt Canyon ungefragt die Gabelschaftlänge bei neuen Rädern???
(Verbaut ist ne 120er F32 RLC. Grob gemessen ist die Schaftlänge 21,5 cm ab Unterkannte Steuerrohr.)


----------



## ananas (11. September 2009)

Torque ES 7.0 (Expressbike) gestern um 0:00 bestellt. Da steht eine voraussichtliche Lieferzeit von "Aktuelle KW (07. - 13. September): KW 37"
Was heißt das?Kann ich das Bike vielleicht schon morgen bei Canyon abholen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

Der Satz bedeutet, dass wir uns aktuell in der KW 37 befinden. Wahrscheinlich stand da irgendwo auch noch "sofort". Wirst ja dann sehen was das bedeutet. Wir sind keine Hellseher. Scheinbar scheint es ja im Moment recht gut zu klappen mit Express Bikes. Aber ob es diese Woche noch was wird, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.

So, für diese Einschätzung habe ich einfach mal meinen gesunden Menschenverstand bemüht. War gar nicht so schwer...


----------



## Racerbike (11. September 2009)

wat ist das geil heute...

gleich hab ich mein neues am 7.0 und muss noch weniger für zahlen.
ich liebe canyon... willst ... ah ha oh ...

wat ist das geil


----------



## jercho (11. September 2009)

Update: GC Al 9.0. Ursprünglich hatte ich ein GC Al 7.0 bestellt.

Am 3. August GC Al 7.0 Größe M, per Nachnahme bestellt (Expressbike) und Bestellbestätigung erhalten, datiert 1. August, geplanter Liefertermin. 34. KW)
Am 4. August wurde Komissioniert.
Am 7. August kam das Bike an (32. KW)
Wow! Dickes Lob!
Am 7. August Rad aufgebaut, ne kurze Runde gedreht und festgestellt dass M doch zu groß ist. Wieder eingepackt und zurückgeschickt.
Am 7. August kam die Bestellbestätigung über das GC Al 9.0 Größe S (Mitarbeiter: Werner Graefen, geplanter Liefertermin: 35. KW).
Am 12. August kam die Vorauszahlungsrechnung (Mitarbeiter: keine Angabe).
Am 12. August die Differenz von 7.0 auf 9.0 überwiesen.
Am 20. August kam eine zweite Bestellbestätigung (gleiche Auftragsnummer wie die erste, Mitarbeiter Peter Fuhrmann, ETA 35.KW).
Am 20. August, ein paar Stunden nach der zweiten Bestellbestätigung kam eine zweite Vorauszahlungsrechnung (Mitarbeiter: keine Angabe, andere Rechnungsnummer als in der ersten und im Rechnungsbetrag eine Differenz von 24,95, wird wohl die Pumpe sein, ist aber wurscht weil ich das Geld eh schon überwiesen hatte).
Am 08. September Mail Danke für Überweisung des Rechnungsbetrages. Ihre Zahlung ist heute bei uns eingetroffen ... sehr merkwürdig, da mir die Mitarbeiter das schon 2 Wochen vorher am Telefon sagen konnten. Entweder haben die gelogen oder die Buchhaltung hat geschlafen!
Am 09. September um 09:03 Komissionsbestätigung.
Am 09. September um 09:33 Trackingnummer erhalten.

Heut morgen um 10 Uhr kam das Bike endlich. Ich habe mich wahnsinnig gefreut! Jetzt gerade die Laufräder und den Rahmen entnommen. Erstmal festgestellt: Die Kettenstreben sind nicht garde ordentlich gepolstert. Dann kommts. WAS IST DAS DENN? DIE RECHTE SITZSTREBE IST AUF EINEM BEREICH VON 4 CM LÄNGE AN DER UNTERSEITE TOTOAL VERMACKT, SO ALS HÄTTE JEMAND MIT ALLER GEWALT DEN ZAHNKRANZ DAGEGEN GEHAUEN!

Das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein oder? Da wartet man ab überweisung gute 4 Wochen und dann bekommt man für 1750 Euro nen vermackten Rahmen. Das Paket sah von außen super aus, deshalb habe ich es natürlich nicht im Beisein des DHL-Boten ausgepackt. Morgen fahr ich ne Woche weg, das Rad sollte mitkommen.

Jetzt gerade habe ich mit einer netten Mitarbeiterin von Canyon telefoniert, die ich mit meiner schlechten Laune bestimmt angesteckt habe. Wenn ich damit einverstanden bin, dass sie mir einen gewissen Betrag erstatten kann ich das Rad benutzen und soll ein Foto machen und es per Email an Canyon schicken. Na super, wenn das wieder 4 Wochen dauert dann gut nacht. Aber eigentlich wollte ich ja nen neuen Rahmen ohne Macken... Also gleich wieder einpacken und hinschicken, ich denke mal vor Oktober werde ich keinen Ersatz haben.

Ist irgendjemand sowas auch schon passiert? Könnte irgendwer eine Schätzung abgeben wie hoch die Entschädigung ausfallen würde? Oder sonstige Empfehlungen?

Grüße, Jakob


----------



## Centi (11. September 2009)

Ich bin von meinem neuen Rad zwar super begeistert, aber wenn es so gelaufen wäre wie bei Dir, hätte ich schon lange keinen Bock mehr und hätte den Sch... zurückgeschickt und mir wo anderes ein Bike gekauft.

Aber viel Glück beim weiteren Warten!


----------



## trapsch (11. September 2009)

nur zur allg. Info. Lt. canyon Hotline ist ein Abholen von bestellten Rädern am Samstag wg. Aktionstag nicht möglich.

Nochmal meine Frage: Kürzt Canyon den Gabelschaft ungefragt?

Habe bei meinem Mittwoch abgeholten NXC 9.0 in XL lediglich 2 Spacer drunter, was mir etwas zu niedrig ist. Dransägen geht ja nun nicht mehr. Selbst auf der Abbildung im Shop ist zu sehen, das noch ein Spacer über dem Vorbau liegt.
Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

Warum sollten sie dich vorher fragen? Seit wann kommen Neuräder mit Spacerturm?
Auf dem Shopfoto ist aber auch nur ein Spacer drunter. Die Schaftlänge ist also die Gleiche wie bei dir und anderen Fotos im Shop.


----------



## trapsch (11. September 2009)

Ich würde gerne gefragt werden, weil ich meine Sitzposition gern im Rahmen sinnvoller Parameter selbst bestimmen möchte. Neben der Vorbaulänge ist die Gabelschaftlänge ist dafür zwingend zu berücksichtigen.

Neuräder sollten daher mit einer Schaftlänge ausgestattet sein, die diese Anpassung in einem bestimmten Umfang - passend zur Rahmengröße - ermöglicht. Dies ist nicht unüblich.

Auf der Shopabbildung liegen 2 Spacer unter dem Vorbau, einer darüber. Damit wird impliziert, dass man variieren kann. Bei mir liegen nun unterhalb Vorbau 2 oberhalb keiner. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Testrad in Koblenz einen längeren Gabelschaft hatte.

Weiß jemand etwas genaues zur Verfahrensweise bei Canyon?Wird womöglich ohne Rücksprache nur auf Basis der anzugebenden Körpermaße über die Schaftlänge entschieden?


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

Meinst du denn die 5mm hätten es noch gebracht? 
Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht so viele Spacer am Schaft haben. Wie sieht das denn aus?!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

trapsch schrieb:


> Auf der Shopabbildung liegen 2 Spacer unter dem Vorbau, einer darüber. Damit wird impliziert, dass man variieren kann. Bei mir liegen nun unterhalb Vorbau 2 oberhalb keiner.



Nein! Einer... ein großer unten drunter und ein kleiner oben drüber. Bei Bildern von anderen Modellen sind diese zwei Spacer beide untendrunter.


----------



## mku85 (11. September 2009)

So jetzt mach ich auch mal mit:
Grand Canyon AL 7.0, traffic white

11/09, 00:05 Uhr: Bestellung online abgeschickt
11/09, 12:00 Uhr: offizielle Bestellbestätigung (Sparbuchpreis!) bekommen, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: KW39
.
.
.
... to be continued!

mk


----------



## chris_a4 (11. September 2009)

mku85 schrieb:


> So jetzt mach ich auch mal mit:
> Grand Canyon AL 7.0, traffic white
> 
> 11/09, 00:05 Uhr: Bestellung online abgeschickt
> ...


welche grösse hast denn genommen? wie gross und welche schrittlänge hast du denn?


----------



## mku85 (11. September 2009)

Bin 170cm und hab 81cm Schrittlänge. Das ist laut Canyon PPS grad die Grenze zwischen S und M. Hab mich für ein M entschieden. (Auch schon bevor S ausverkauft war  )
mk


----------



## chris_a4 (11. September 2009)

und ich bin grenze von M zu L
nur L gibts nicht mehr. nun üerlege ich mit M


----------



## trapsch (11. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Meinst du denn die 5mm hätten es noch gebracht?
> Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht so viele Spacer am Schaft haben. Wie sieht das denn aus?!



Gute Frage. Vermutlich nicht wirklich. Es geht mir nur grundsätzlich darum, wie Canyon damit umgeht. Auf der HP liest man, dass man bei einer Bestellung ggf. kontaktiert wird, wenn es wegen der Körpermaße/Radkonfi Fragen geben sollte. Das hätte ich mir gewünscht. Vllt. lags daran, dass es ein Expressbike war ?? Wird da nix mehr konfiguriert?
Gerade bei Rahmengröße XL wäre etwas mehr "Fleisch" am Schaft wünschenswert (ääähh, bitte nicht im 2. Sinne verstehen...)

In der Tat sehen hohe gabelschäfte nicht soo doll aus. Wegen des sehr flach bauenden Steuersatzes bei Canyon noch viel weniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapsch (11. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nein! Einer... ein großer unten drunter und ein kleiner oben drüber. Bei Bildern von anderen Modellen sind diese zwei Spacer beide untendrunter.



Das kann sein. Dann fehlen mir immernoch ca 5 mm. (Is klar, die bringen es auch nicht wirklich.)


----------



## mku85 (11. September 2009)

chris_a4 schrieb:


> und ich bin grenze von M zu L
> nur L gibts nicht mehr. nun üerlege ich mit M



meiner meinung nach ist die größe wichtiger als die farbe. 
dumm nur, dass du an der grenze der größe bist. ich kanns leider auch nicht einschätzen, wie du mit nem M auskommst. 
hoff ja selbst, dass es mir überhaupt passt  aber das risiko nehm ich in kauf...

P.S.: das AL 6.0 ist mittlerweile in allen Farben und Größen ausverkauft!!


----------



## chris_a4 (11. September 2009)

noch eine frage: wie meinen die bei canyon die oberrhrlänge. mess ich die reine lange am oberrohr von mitte steuerrohr bis mitte sitzrohr am rahmen. oder muss ich da irgendwie  zum sattel messen. bei cube zb. wird das getrennt gemssen. deswegen bin ich mir net sicher.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

Also habe auch noch mal nachgeschaut. Es muß ein großer unten und ein kleiner oben sein. Da ich nicht glaube, dass da eine Schaft kürzer abgesägt wurde (kommt wahrscheinlich eh fertig abgelängt von Fox), müssten somit beide Spacer (groß und klein) bei dir unterhalb montiert worden sein. 
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wäre ja die normale Auslieferungsposition wie auf den Bildern nochmals um eine Spacerhöhe niedriger.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

dachte auch die kommen abgelängt, aber das video "so entsteht ein canyon" auf der canyon-hp zeigt was anderes.


----------



## chris_a4 (11. September 2009)

SO NUN ISSES BESTELLT:

Canyon AL 7.0 in weiss Grösse M.

hoffe sehr es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trapsch (11. September 2009)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Also habe auch noch mal nachgeschaut. Es muß ein großer unten und ein kleiner oben sein. Da ich nicht glaube, dass da eine Schaft kürzer abgesägt wurde (kommt wahrscheinlich eh fertig abgelängt von Fox), müssten somit beide Spacer (groß und klein) bei dir unterhalb montiert worden sein.
> Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, wäre ja die normale Auslieferungsposition wie auf den Bildern nochmals um eine Spacerhöhe niedriger.



Soweit seh ich das genauso. Nur sind bei mir eben ledigleich zwei 5mm Spacer verbaut. Irgendwie kommt mir das spanisch vor. Mal sehen was Canyon dazu sagt. Werkstattanfrage löift. Aber wg. des Samsatgs-Events erwarte ich keien AW vor nächster Woche...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. September 2009)

Wer weiß wie es bei XL-Rahmen ist. Aber eines kann ich dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen: Ne neue Gabel bekommste bestimmt keine


----------



## jercho (11. September 2009)

Also. Neben der Lackschäden  und der fehljustierten Bremse  ist auch die Federgabel nicht ok. Der Lockout funktioniert nicht  Also doch zurück schicken und vllt wieder 4 Wochen warten

Wie ich mich freue!


----------



## Zpeed (11. September 2009)

Ich hab auch heute nacht 0:01 das AM 7.0 gekauft. Lieferzeit war mit "Sofort" angegeben, in der Bestätigung steht KW 39.
Naja, also doch noch ne Chance sich auf die Klausuren zu konzentrieren
Bei meiner letzten Bestellung war mein Rad allerdings auch schon eine Woche eher da.


----------



## DIE_KUH (11. September 2009)

Noch ein AM 7.0 hier (schwarz, M), habe aber erst um 10 Uhr telefonisch bestellt, da ich den Newsletter schlicht verschlafen habe (obwohl ich fest davon ausging, dass es heute losgeht). 

Bestätigungsmail kam um 17 Uhr - machte mir schon fast Sorgen. Avisierter Liefertermin ist KW 40. So lange wird die Freude über das Wunsch-Schnäppchen auch bestimmt anhalten.


----------



## Racerbike (11. September 2009)

so jungs ich bin dann mal aus dem wartezimmer raus.
nach 3 tagen hatte ich mein bike.
sehr geil das neue am 7.0 und dann noch zum sparbuchpreis heute dort abgeholt. 

yeah... bilder werden folgen.


----------



## nidsagrotan (11. September 2009)

dafür bin ich jetzt dabei, gestern nacht noch nen AL 6.0 größe m bestellt
lieferung soll in der 39kw sein 
bin anfänger und hoffe habs richtige bike gewählt


----------



## trapsch (11. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> dachte auch die kommen abgelängt, aber das video "so entsteht ein canyon" auf der canyon-hp zeigt was anderes.



danke für den tipp. da sieht man ja genau, wie meine gabel zu kurz abgesägt wird  
also dafür, dass ein Rahmen verschieden Körpergrößen abdecken sollte, wäre imho mehr Variabilität bei der Schaftlänge angebracht. Wenn eh gekürzt wird, kann das ja wohl abgefragt werden.


----------



## jaamaa (11. September 2009)

trapsch schrieb:


> danke für den tipp. da sieht man ja genau, wie meine gabel zu kurz abgesägt wird
> also dafür, dass ein Rahmen verschieden Körpergrößen abdecken sollte, wäre imho mehr Variabilität bei der Schaftlänge angebracht. Wenn eh gekürzt wird, kann das ja wohl abgefragt werden.



Da verlangst du aber von Canyon sehr viel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aus meiner Sicht und mit den Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe, handelt es sich bei Canyon um ein mitlerweile größeres Unternehmen, bei dem alle Vorgänge, Abläufe und Prozesse genau festgelegt sind.

Das mag zwar viele Vorteile haben und sich letztendlich auf das gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis günstig auswirken, ist aber sehr oft für den Kunden unbefriedigend.

Aktuelles Beispiel ist meine defekte Bremse, die bei Avid zur Reparatur ist. Meiner Bitte, diese dann doch direkt an meine Adresse zu schicken und nicht erst zu Canyon und dann von Canyon zu mir, konnte man nicht nachkommen, hätte aber ein paar Tage Versandzeit gespart und mich auch ein paar Tage glücklicher gemacht.


Begründung war, dass es halt immer sooo gemacht wird und nicht sooo. Außerdem hat man keine Telefonnummer von Avid.
Das können andere besser.


----------



## Zpeed (11. September 2009)

Dienen die Maße, die man im PPS eingibt nur zur Rahmengrößenfindung oder wird dadurch auch der Vorbau inklusive Spacer geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydancer73 (12. September 2009)

mku85 schrieb:


> So jetzt mach ich auch mal mit:
> Grand Canyon AL 7.0, traffic white
> 
> 11/09, 00:05 Uhr: Bestellung online abgeschickt
> ...


 
So, bin nun auch im Wartezimmer-Club.
Nerve AM 7.0 heute mittag bestellt (Vorauskasse).
Gleich darauf ne Mail mit ner Auftragsnunmmer bekommen.
Wie geht es nun weiter?

Gruß
skydancer73

P.S. Hätte ich doch nur per Nachnahme bestellt!


----------



## Met87 (12. September 2009)

Yoo .. dumm halt ... wird hier schon die ganze Zeit empfohlen !


----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. September 2009)

Anrufen und in Nachname ändern lassen. Dann eine Woche
lang jeden Tag anrufen und den Status abfragen ob es auch
geändert wurde. Das ist der einzige Weg denen dein Anliegen
klar rüberzubringen.


----------



## ananas (12. September 2009)

Die bei Canyon sollten mal so eine Statusanzeige für die Bestellung einrichten,denn ich bin so einer, der alle 10 Minuten guckt,ob sich was verändert hat


----------



## skydancer73 (12. September 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Yoo .. dumm halt ... wird hier schon die ganze Zeit empfohlen !


 
Yoo..dumm bin ich aber nicht! 
Zudem habe ich nicht unbedingt die Zeit hier zu lesen was bei einer Bestellung beachtet werden muss! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## ananas (12. September 2009)

Okay ich habe hier mal eine Frage bezüglich der Lieferzeiten.Ich werde das Bike abholen.
Das muss doch dann eigentlich noch zackiger gehen als via Versand nach hause,oder?

Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## benchmark (13. September 2009)

ananas schrieb:


> Okay ich habe hier mal eine Frage bezüglich der Lieferzeiten.Ich werde das Bike abholen.
> Das muss doch dann eigentlich noch zackiger gehen als via Versand nach hause,oder?
> 
> Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?



Der Versand dauert 1 bis maximal 3 Tage, die sparst du dir..


----------



## XDODT (13. September 2009)

ich hab mein bike am 09.09.09 per Telefon bestellt und am 12.09.09 hatte ich es.


----------



## chris_a4 (13. September 2009)

Hallo.

ich habe mein canyon am freitag gegen 13 uhr bestellt, es kam aber nur eine mail, das die bestellung eingegangen ist und bearbeitet wird.
aber kommt da nicht gleich auch eine mail mit dem genauen liefertermin und eine richtige bestätigung mit preis und so.

da habe ich nicht erhalten.

wie war es bei euch?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. September 2009)

heute ist sonntag, gestern war aktionstag... warte doch einfach mal noch ein bisschen.


----------



## skydancer73 (14. September 2009)

chris_a4 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich habe mein canyon am freitag gegen 13 uhr bestellt, es kam aber nur eine mail, das die bestellung eingegangen ist und bearbeitet wird.
> aber kommt da nicht gleich auch eine mail mit dem genauen liefertermin und eine richtige bestätigung mit preis und so.
> ...


 
Immer diese Ungeduld! 
Habe auch ein Bike bestellt, allerdings am Samstag.
Habe auch nur eine Mail mit der Auftragsnummer erhalten.
Heute morgen habe ich noch angerufen und die Zahlung von Vorkasse auf Nachnahme ändern lassen.
Zudem habe ich mich nochmal wegen der gewählten Rahmengröße beraten lassen.
Muss sagen, dass ich mit dem bisherigen Ablauf sehr zufrieden bin.
Aber ungeduldig bin ich nun auch! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Caja (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

ist eigentlich beim Kauf eines Canyon Nerve eine Dämpferpumpe dabei oder muß man die seperat kaufen?

Gruß
Caja


----------



## DIE_KUH (14. September 2009)

Zumindest momentan gibts bei den Fullys eine Dämpferpumpe dazu. Habe bei Bestellung auch gefragt und das so erklärt bekommen, dass es die Pumpe dazugibt, weil größere Räder (die in M wohl noch nicht) nur in den Bikeguard passen, wenn Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen wird.


----------



## ananas (14. September 2009)

Ich hoffe auch mal das Canyon die Pumpen dabei gibt,wenn man es abholt.Auf jeden Fall bei der Bestellung steht etwas von einer Pumpe und so einem Tool.


----------



## nidsagrotan (14. September 2009)

also lt. bestellbestätigung (AL 6.0)is bei mir ne
federgabelpumpe und ne
topeak luftpumpe ohne berechnung dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (14. September 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> heute ist sonntag, gestern war aktionstag... warte doch einfach mal noch ein bisschen.



ja, das hat sich gelohnt: heute morgen kam die bestätigung.
mein *weisses AL 7.0** Gr.M* ist für mich bereit gestellt.
lieferung allerdings erst in KW 40 :-(
naja, vorfreude ist die schönste, so sagt man.

super auch das geschenk (die kleine luftpumpe)

edit: SUCHE GEBRAUCHTE LAUFRÄDER FÜR V-BRAKES und BREMS/SCHALTHEBEL für mein Stadtbike


----------



## Redshred (14. September 2009)

Hurra endlich darf ich auch hier rein schreiben ,nachdem ich jetzt gut ein halbes Jahr das hier verfolgt habe und mir die Sache auf der Eurobike noch Live angesehen habe, bestellte  ich am Samstag noch ein nerve XC9  ,heute kam die Bestätigung ,allerdings auch erst KW 40  ich dachte die können sofort liefern laut HP 

aber ganz locker ,man hat ja noch andere Hobel im Keller , alles wird gut


.


----------



## ananas (14. September 2009)

Bei mir steht KW 39. Ich nicht so der Knaller. Aber Canyon hat ja im Moment viel zu tun,trotzdem wäre es nicht schlecht wenn es früher kommt. Ist außerdem auch ein Expressbike.


----------



## Paskull (14. September 2009)

Glaube KW 40 ist im mom normal.

Habe 2 bestellt beide KW 40


----------



## Reese23 (14. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

mal ne Frage zu dem Lieferstatus aktuell. Die Bikes sind ja alle schon recht gut ausverkauft, legt da Canyon nochmal nach oder wars dass schon mit Aktionsbikes?

Wollte das Nerve AM, Ausführung ist egal, quasi alles zwischen 6.0 und 9.0 HS.

Grüsse


----------



## chris_a4 (14. September 2009)

das war es dann.. leider


----------



## Paskull (15. September 2009)

40iste KW war vorraussichtliche Auslieferung nun sind beide Räder schon bei DHL.
Das nenne ich fix.


----------



## ananas (15. September 2009)

Das heißt denke ich,dass die anderen auch nicht so lange warten müssen.
Wahrscheinlich hat Canyon mit den voraussichtlichen Auslieferungen etwas übertrieben,damit sie halt nicht verspätet liefern.


----------



## mku85 (15. September 2009)

ananas schrieb:


> Das heißt denke ich,dass die anderen auch nicht so lange warten müssen.
> Wahrscheinlich hat Canyon mit den voraussichtlichen Auslieferungen etwas übertrieben,damit sie halt nicht verspätet liefern.



na hoffentlich... ich habe KW39 aber bei DHL is no nix...


----------



## ananas (15. September 2009)

Ich werde das Bike abholen,dann wird mir DHL ja sicherlich keine Mail schreiben,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zpeed (15. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch KW 39. Bike ist jetzt an DHL übergeben worden.


----------



## benchmark (15. September 2009)

..Bei mir liegt jetzt auch alles an DHL 

Hab ihr Erfahrungen wie lange die Lieferung dauert? Wurde gestern, 13:00 Uhr an DHL übergeben.

Gibts ne Chance dass ich heute noch biken kann?


----------



## ananas (15. September 2009)

Denke eher morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## jaamaa (15. September 2009)

benchmark schrieb:


> ..Bei mir liegt jetzt auch alles an DHL
> 
> Hab ihr Erfahrungen wie lange die Lieferung dauert? Wurde gestern, 13:00 Uhr an DHL übergeben.
> 
> Gibts ne Chance dass ich heute noch biken kann?










........hier


----------



## benchmark (15. September 2009)

Der DHL-Lieferwagen ist eben straight an meinem Fenster vorbei gefahren..

Schade schade.. dann eben morgen


----------



## superior82 (15. September 2009)

Ich hole am Donnerstag Nachmittag mein Am 7.0 ab  
Hatte es letzte Woche Freitag Morgen bestellt. Auf der Auftragsbestätigung stand voraussichtliches Lieferdatum KW 40. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so fix geht


----------



## ananas (15. September 2009)

superior82 schrieb:


> Ich hole am Donnerstag Nachmittag mein Am 7.0 ab
> Hatte es letzte Woche Freitag Morgen bestellt. Auf der Auftragsbestätigung stand voraussichtliches Lieferdatum KW 40. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so fix geht



Dann hoffe ich das es bei mir genau so aussieht.Nur weiß ich nicht,ob Canyon schon eine Mail geschickt hat,denn die gehen auf die eMail-Adresse meines Vaters.

EDIT: Mein Fahrrad kann morgen in Koblenz abgeholt werden. Juhu


----------



## Paskull (16. September 2009)

Freitag morgen bestellt.
Mittwoch morgen, beide Bikes sind da.

Bin positiv überrascht.

So weiter aufbauen und dann mal eine Tour drehen.


----------



## DIE_KUH (16. September 2009)

So, mein AM 7.0 (Freitag um 10 Uhr bestellt, Liefertermin KW40) geht heute auch auf die Reise. 

Gute Praxis, so konservative Liefertermine anzugeben und dann nach ein paar Tagen zu versenden. Positive Überraschungen sind doch schöner als erfüllte Erwartungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (16. September 2009)

IHR SEID ZU BENEIDEN...

ich warte schon seit dem 11.09.
schickt DHL immer eine mail, wenns sie es angenommen haben von canyon?


----------



## Zpeed (16. September 2009)

Krass, schon seit dem 11.9 ?!?

Canyon schickt dir eine Mail, wenn sie es an DHL übergeben.


----------



## chris_a4 (16. September 2009)

Zpeed schrieb:


> Krass, schon seit dem 11.9 ?!?
> 
> Canyon schickt dir eine Mail, wenn sie es an DHL übergeben.




ja, was ist denn da los. liegt vielleicht am radmodell, oder was habt ihr so bestellt. ich ein hardtail al 7.0


----------



## Zpeed (16. September 2009)

Das war ironisch gemeint. Es ist nichtmals eine Woche vergangen seit deiner Bestellung. Dir wurde gesagt, dass das Rad in der 40. KW geliefert wird. Vermutlich kommt es eher, aber das ist kein Grund jetzt so ein Wirbel zumachen.


----------



## chris_a4 (16. September 2009)

mach ja keinen wirbel... bin nur so voller vorfreude. und alle schreiben, ihres ist schon gekommen.
will auch die letzten sonnenstrahlen auf meinem canyon geniessen


----------



## Zpeed (16. September 2009)

Ja das kann ich ja verstehen ich hab auch Freitag bestellt und warte noch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilentS (16. September 2009)

Hi!

Jetzt kann ich hier auch mal was los lassen. 
Gestern Nerve XC 6.0  auf Abholung bestellt.
War dann fast entäuscht, als heute dir E-Mail gekommen ist
mit vorraussichtlichem Abholtermin in KW 40.
Wenn ich da so lese, werde ich immer nervöser.
Bin echt mal gespannt, ob das Rädel auch das hält, was es verspricht.
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich! 

LG;

David


----------



## keyoshix (17. September 2009)

Drück euch die Daumen dass ihr euren geilen Bikes schnell bekommt. Ich muss auf das kommende Jahr mit einem neuen Bike warten - mein Auto hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Schade...

dreht in Gedanken eine Runde für mich mit ^^


----------



## Zpeed (17. September 2009)

So mein AM ist jetzt da. Ich muss mit dem Aufbauen noch bis morgen warten.


----------



## M.I.G. (17. September 2009)

falls wer eine grand canyon cf in größe "s" abzugeben hat bitte bei mir melden. danke !


----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

ach man.. echt doof, wen man so warten muss. und dabei ist es so ein traum wetter zum biken. KW 40 ist noch so erit entfernt :-(


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2009)

Letzten Samstag bestellt ,heute mit DHL unterwegs 
von wegen KW 40


----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaassss, das gibt net. du hast es gut. was hast denn bestellt???


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2009)

Lecker:Nerve XC9
wird aber umgebaut


----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

ok..
ich hab ein hardtail. vielleicht sind die schon fertiggebaut gewesen


----------



## akastylez (17. September 2009)

Ich habe am Montag ein Torque FR 9.0 bestellt, es sollte in der 40.KW bei mir sein, heute Morgen ist es rausgegangen und moin wird es bei mir sein, ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

noch jemand.. wie macht ihr das nur - habt ihr die bestochen 
ich hab freitag bestellt, den 11.09.
kommt die mail von canyon oder der post??


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2009)

von Canyon kriegst du eine Versandbestätigung/ DHL Tackingnummer
mit der schaust du wo bei der Post wo das Große Paket steckt


----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

ok... hab ich noch nicht bekomen bisher.
nur die bestellbestätigung


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2009)

1.auftragsbestätigung ......   nur ne nummer
2.Bestellbestätigung  ......     was du bestellt hast , wie  teuer wann
3.Versandbest.
4.warten
5.Bike

5. ist am besten

und zwischen November und August vergehen zwischen jedem schritt 4 Wochen , nennt man Saison


----------



## chris_a4 (17. September 2009)

..und zwischen November und August vergehen zwischen jedem schritt 4 Wochen , nennt man Saison[/quote]
DANKE


----------



## Redshred (17. September 2009)

> 1.auftragsbestätigung ...... nur ne nummer
> 2.Bestellbestätigung ...... was du bestellt hast , wie teuer wann
> 3.Versandbest.
> 4.warten
> 5.Bike



da fehlt noch schritt 2,5:* Ihr Bike wird heute Kommisioniert und in den nächsten 48 Stunden DHL übergeben*

.


----------



## nidsagrotan (18. September 2009)

schau auch jeden tag meine mails durch ob sich bei meinem
rädchen was tut aber leider nein.naja aber alles noch im 
grünen bereich gepl.lieferdatum soll ja die 39kw sein


----------



## superior82 (18. September 2009)

Hab mein AM 7.0 gestern abgeholt. Heute Nachmittag werde ich dann wohl mal die erste Probefahrt machen


----------



## mku85 (18. September 2009)

ich hab so das gefühl, dass die hardtail-besteller bisschen hinten anstehn.
wird wohl zuerst die 'zahlende kundschaft' abgefertigt.
aber noch kann ich mich nicht beschweren - kw39 is angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (18. September 2009)

mku85 schrieb:


> ich hab so das gefühl, dass die hardtail-besteller bisschen hinten anstehn.
> wird wohl zuerst die 'zahlende kundschaft' abgefertigt.
> aber noch kann ich mich nicht beschweren - kw39 is angesagt...



Naja, am Jahresanfang wurden eher die Hardtailbesteller beliefert - jetzt ist es wohl andersrum.


----------



## chris_a4 (18. September 2009)

hab heute die mail bekommen, das mein al 7.0 für den versand vorbereitet wird 
muss dann wohl am wochenende noch ohne auskommen... aber vorfreude ist die schönste


----------



## mku85 (18. September 2009)

jeppa - bike wird kommissioniert


----------



## skydancer73 (19. September 2009)

So, Bike letzten Samstag bestellt.
Bestellbestätigung mit Liefertermin KW 40 erhalten.
Bei Canyon angerufen da mir Anfang der Woche versichert wurde, dass das Bike eigentlich Ende der Woche ausgeliefert wird.
Dort wurde ich vertröstet.
Gestern plötzlich Mail mit Kommisionierungsinfo, darauf Mail mit Versandbestätigung.
Super von Canyon! 

Jetzt aber der Supergau.........ich könnte total ausrasten.
War vorhin kurz im Keller um Getränke hochzuholen.
Da hab eich ein leises Klingeln von oben wahrgenommen.
Bin dann aus dem Keller hoch und habe nur nochg den Postwagen davonfahren sehen.
Dann in den Briefkasten geschaut und die Karte gefunden.
War natürlich das Paket von Canyon da der Nachnahmebetrag aufgeführt ist.
Der VOLLIDIOT oder auch OBER********* genannt ist wohl gleich abgehauen da es wohl zu lange gedauert hat bis sich jemand über die Sprechanlage meldet, was aus dem letzten Kellereck auch bei uns nicht möglich ist. 
Bin zum angegebenen Postschalter um zu fragen wie ich an das Paket komme.
Toll, die kennen den Fahrer nicht und haben somit keine Handynummer um den VOLLPFOSTEN eventuell zu erreichen.
Boah, ich könnte ausflippen!!!  

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Met87 (19. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber der Supergau.........ich könnte total ausrasten.
> War vorhin kurz im Keller um Getränke hochzuholen.
> Da hab eich ein leises Klingeln von oben wahrgenommen.
> Bin dann aus dem Keller hoch und habe nur nochg den Postwagen davonfahren sehen.
> ...


 
Was gehste auch in den Keller?? 

An so einem Tag sitzt man am Fenster nund beobachtet die Autos auf der Straße!!!


----------



## Redshred (19. September 2009)

Gestern Rote Karte Im Briefkasten, heute abgeholt
warum solls dir besser gehen,der ganze zauber hat genau eine woche gedauert  *super*
gerade ausgepackt alles *OK*
nur wo sind die Ganganzeigen der XT shifter und die R1 Anleitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydancer73 (19. September 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> Gestern Rote Karte Im Briefkasten, heute abgeholt
> warum solls dir besser gehen,der ganze zauber hat genau eine woche gedauert *super*
> gerade ausgepackt alles *OK*
> nur wo sind die Ganganzeigen der XT shifter?


 
Warum es mir besser gehen soll??? 
Ähm, im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mein Bike nicht am nächsten Tag abholen.
Schon vergessen, dass morgen Sonntag ist und die Post zu hat?


----------



## leeresblatt (19. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Warum es mir besser gehen soll???
> Ähm, im Gegensatz zu dir kann ich mein Bike nicht am nächsten Tag abholen.
> Schon vergessen, dass morgen Sonntag ist und die Post zu hat?



Selber schuld. Bei so einem wichtigen Paket würde ich immer in Reichweite der Sprechanlage bleiben. Keller- oder Balkonaufenthalte während dieser Zeit sind tabu.


----------



## knuspi (19. September 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> nur wo sind die Ganganzeigen der XT shifter und die R1 Anleitung?



Die Ganganzeigen sind an den Canyon-Bikes abgenommen. Braucht man aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht. Freu dich über die Gewichtsersparnis 

Die Anleitung für die Bremse findest du auch auf der Formula Homepage als PDF.


----------



## Redshred (19. September 2009)

War gerade auf der HP von Formula -soweit OK
aber die Ganganzeigen könnte Canyon  beilegen
klar geht auch ohne hab am CD auch keine

hoffe das die Italienerin nicht Quietscht!!


----------



## skydancer73 (19. September 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> Gestern Rote Karte Im Briefkasten, heute abgeholt
> warum solls dir besser gehen,der ganze zauber hat genau eine woche gedauert *super*
> gerade ausgepackt alles *OK*
> nur wo sind die Ganganzeigen der XT shifter und die R1 Anleitung?


 
Mal ne Frage.
Du hast ja dein Bike auf der Post abgeholt.
Das gewicht wird wohl nicht das Problem sein aber wie sieht es mit der Größe aus?
Ist das Bike zerlegt?
Wie groß ist das Paket?
Passt es problemlos in ein Auto?

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## Met87 (19. September 2009)

Eijo Rückbank umklappen und rein damit ... passt schon!!! Passt sogar in ein Golf locker rein!

Grüße


----------



## Redshred (20. September 2009)

Paket ist 28x70x130 cm
hab es allerdings nur 600 m von der Post heimschleppen müssen

Auto= Toyota Aigo wird wohl nichts aber Kombi ala Pasat oder Kangoo

Das Bike ist zerlegt aber kein Problem mit der Montage
 es liegt eine gute Anleitung dabei,die laufräder sind ausgebaut ,
der Lenker demontiert ,die Sattelstütze ist samt Sattel ebenfalls separat
du hast also nur wenige schritte beim zusammenbau ,Laufräder rein, Lenker ,Stütze fertig
auch ein einfacher Drehmomentschlüssel liegt bei

nur beim hinteren Laufrad musste ich Rätseln da hat der rechte achstummel gefehlt,
passte also nicht,wo steckt das ding,nach längerem rätseln steckte das teil in der 
*Pilzförmigenschwarzenlaufradverpackungsschutzdigensda*


@Skydancer 73 schau mal ins Fotoalbum von Met87


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. September 2009)

sodele - geselle mich mal zu Euch!
Gestern Abend ein Ultimate CF Rennradrahmen bestellt - angeblich sofort verfügbar... jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann der kommt!
Lange mit mir gehadert in welcher Farbe - und immer noch am zweifeln - habe jetzt weiss mit grauer Aufschrift - trotz 200g Mehrgewicht zum carbon-naturfarbenen...


----------



## SilentS (21. September 2009)

Hi!

Canyon ist geil: 15.09 bestellt, 21.09: Fahrrad wird kommissioniert. 
Mal gespannt, wann ich es dann definitiv abholen kann. 
Wünsch allen anderen, die auf ihr Fahrrad warten eine ebenso schnelle Abwicklung und die benötigte Gedult.

LG;

David


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. September 2009)

puuuh - war das auch "sofort verfügbar"?
unter "sofort" verstehe ich eigentlich weniger wie eine woche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mku85 (21. September 2009)

11.09.         -          bestellt
18.09.         -          kommissioniert
21.09.         -          an DHL übergeben
hoffentlich morgen - an mich ausgeliefert 

EDIT: ach ja -  es war auch "sofort verfügbar"


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. September 2009)

na dann hoffe ich mal, dass das bis 1.10. raus geht - bevor die die pforten für 2 wochen dicht machen... :-/


----------



## mku85 (21. September 2009)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich mal, dass das bis 1.10. raus geht - bevor die die pforten für 2 wochen dicht machen... :-/


davon würd ich mal schwer ausgehen...


----------



## skydancer73 (21. September 2009)

Redshred schrieb:


> Paket ist 28x70x130 cm
> hab es allerdings nur 600 m von der Post heimschleppen müssen
> 
> Auto= Toyota Aigo wird wohl nichts aber Kombi ala Pasat oder Kangoo
> ...


 
Danke für die Infos!
Juhuuu, habe vorhin das Paket abgeholt und in meinen Kombi gepackt.
Hatte in der Mittagspause nur kurz Zeit das Kronjuwel nach Hause zu fahren und mal reinzuschauen.
Ui, ist das Bike geil!!!
Freu mich schon auf´s Zusammenbauen heute Abend und dann geht es auf zur Testfahrt! 

Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## jaamaa (21. September 2009)

Bin dann zum 2. Mal raus aus dem Wartezimmer!
Canyon hat es dann doch noch geschafft mir meine reparierte Bremse zukommen zu lassen. 

*6 Wochen *ist doch richtig fix. Da kann man sich nun wirklich nicht beschweren  .



.


----------



## avignon27 (21. September 2009)

Hab Sonntag, 20.09. mittags eins der letzten 7 Nerve AM HS bestellt.
*[FONT="]Bestellbestätigung[/FONT] *und *Auftragsbestätigung *sind bereits da.

*Expressbike*: Sofort??? Ne, natürlich nicht, geplanter Liefertermin KW 41 :-( Canyon geht vom "worst case" aus u. sagt nix voreilig zu!

Ich hole es selber ab. Auf Lager steht das Bike. Was macht es dort zwei Wochen  ? und draußen scheint die Sonne 
Na mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich etwas Glück und es kommt doch früher eine E-Mail oder ein Anruf, dass ich es abholen kann?!

Grüße
AVI


----------



## Redshred (21. September 2009)

Skydancer73:


> Ui, ist das Bike geil!!!


alles wird gut

was haste den ,will mich mit freuen


A HA  , es ist ein Pedal loses AM   Glückwunsch!!


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. September 2009)

sagt mal... wo bekomm ich eigentlich 1 1/4" spacer für das getaperte rohr her - oder sind da welche mit bei, bei so nem rahmenkit?


----------



## avignon27 (22. September 2009)

Wer geht raus und wer kommt rein ins Wartezimmer?  Was habt Ihr bestellt?

Wer hat diese schon Woche was bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (22. September 2009)

hallo. ich bin raus aus dem wartezimmer.
am 11.09. bestellt.
heute geliefert.


das bike ist ein absoluter traum. sieht live noch 1000 mal besser aus als auf der website. die verarbeitung und alles. top.hoffe für den rest, das ihr eure bikes bald bekommt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. September 2009)

welche kw hattest du auf der ab?


----------



## chris_a4 (22. September 2009)

solllte kw 41 kommen


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. September 2009)

juchu


----------



## chris_a4 (22. September 2009)

hier isses mal.
hab zum glück M genommen statt wie gedacht L.
bin ja 1.83.


----------



## nidsagrotan (23. September 2009)

viel spaß mit deinem bike.
kanns auch kaum noch erwarten lieferung soll kw39 sein
hm diese woche, aber bisher nur bestellbestätigung
naja vielleicht gehts ja noch... oder nächste woche... oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurst123 (23. September 2009)

Es bleibt auch bei mir spannend...

habe mir das Yellowstone 4.0 in XL als Zweit-MTB bestellt. Laut AB Lieferung in KW40. Laut DHL erfolgt die Lieferung heute... ich bin mal gespannt. Ist mein erster Ausflug in die Canyon-Welt. Mein aktuelles Nr.1-MTB ist ein Red Bull AL Team 500. *freu*


----------



## avignon27 (24. September 2009)

Also mein Rad ist jetzt (schon) über 48h in der Kommissionierung. Was wird da eigentlich genau gemacht? Ich hab keine Extras/Umbauten bestellt, noch nicht mal Pedalen.

u.a. steht in einer Mail _"_  [FONT="][I]Sie können Ihre Bestellung in Kürze im Showroom in Koblenz abholen. Ein Mitarbeiter unseres  Servicecenters wird sich in den kommenden Tagen mit Ihnen in Verbindung setzen und einen Termin vereinbaren".

[/I][/FONT]lch wie lange hat es bei Euch so gedauert? Würde ja zu gern Sa. mein Rad abholen.[FONT="]
 [/FONT]


----------



## Bikeskippy (24. September 2009)

Hallo Canyonianer,

nachdem bei Votec nach 8 Wochen keine Meldung erfolgte, habe ich storniert, mich bei Canyon umgeschaut und in den Sparbuchwochen das Grand Canyon AL 8.0 in M und blau ergattern können. 
Bestellung am 16.9 per Telefon, nachmittags
17.9 Bestätigung per Mail erhalten
22.9 13:36 per Mail: Bike wird kommissioniert
zehn Minuten später klingelt das Handy: Ich kann das Rad ab dem 24.9 in KO abholen. 
Bin gespannt, Samstag geht's in den Showroom und hoffentlich Sonntag in den Wald!

Euch viel Spaß mit den Bikes!


----------



## nidsagrotan (24. September 2009)

hi ihr,
sei euch ja wirklich vergönnt,daß euere bikes so
schnell gelierfert bzw.zum abholen sind
aber wo bleibt mein GC AL 6.0? sollte diese woche (39 kw) kommen
hab aber nur die bestellbestädigung
naja warten...


----------



## avignon27 (24. September 2009)

Ich schlage Samstag im Showroom auf und darf das Bike abholen , 
mal sehen was Koblenz noch so zu bieten hat  und Freude aufs Spätsommerwochende


----------



## Bratwurst123 (24. September 2009)

So, nun kann ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer abmelden...

Laut AB war Lieferdatum KW 40, aber ich habe es gestern schon bekommen. Nun steht ein zitronengelbes Canyon Bike im Wohnzimmer. Sieht schön aus.

Mal schauen wann es auf die Piste damit geht...


----------



## Langley (25. September 2009)

avignon27 schrieb:


> Ich schlage Samstag im Showroom auf und darf das Bike abholen ,
> mal sehen was Koblenz noch so zu bieten hat  und Freude aufs Spätsommerwochende



Ganz viel Spass dort, ist wirklich toll anzuschauen!

Langley


----------



## mku85 (25. September 2009)

mku85 schrieb:


> 11.09.         -          bestellt
> 18.09.         -          kommissioniert
> 21.09.         -          an DHL übergeben
> hoffentlich morgen - an mich ausgeliefert
> ...



so ich bin dann mal raus. bike wurde am dienstag geliefert und ich bin top zufrieden....


----------



## skydancer73 (25. September 2009)

skydancer73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> Juhuuu, habe vorhin das Paket abgeholt und in meinen Kombi gepackt.
> Hatte in der Mittagspause nur kurz Zeit das Kronjuwel nach Hause zu fahren und mal reinzuschauen.
> Ui, ist das Bike geil!!!
> ...


 
So, werde nun auch aus dem Wartezimmer 2009 austreten.
Bike (Nerve AM 7.0) habe ich ja schon seit Mo, allerdings so richtig testen kann ich es erst am WE. 
Aufbau und die ersten Meter absolut top! 

Also, bis dann im Wartezimmer 2010! 


Gruß
skydancer73


----------



## alexftw (26. September 2009)

Ungeduldshalber (Samstags ist das Service-Center ja nicht erreichbar) frag' ich hier mal nach: Kann mir einer sagen, mit welcher Wartezeit ich grob beim Kauf eines GC AL 7.0, 7.0W oder 8.0 (jeweils in S) rechnen muss? Habe gesetzt dem Falle ich muss nicht ZU lange warten vor, am Montag mir einen der drei Kandidaten zu ordern.

Besten dank im vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mku85 (26. September 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Ungeduldshalber (Samstags ist das Service-Center ja nicht erreichbar) frag' ich hier mal nach: Kann mir einer sagen, mit welcher Wartezeit ich grob beim Kauf eines GC AL 7.0, 7.0W oder 8.0 (jeweils in S) rechnen muss? Habe gesetzt dem Falle ich muss nicht ZU lange warten vor, am Montag mir einen der drei Kandidaten zu ordern.
> 
> Besten dank im vorraus!



abgesehen davon, dass du dir diese infos hier in diesem thread locker zusammen suchen könntest sind die von dir genannten modelle schon längst ausverkauft. hierzu solltest du vielleicht vorher die canyon-homepage studieren...


----------



## alexftw (26. September 2009)

mku85 schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, dass du dir diese infos hier in diesem thread locker zusammen suchen könntest sind die von dir genannten modelle schon längst ausverkauft. hierzu solltest du vielleicht vorher die canyon-homepage studieren...



Abgesehen davon, dass diese Infos dann sicherlich nicht mehr aktuell wären, stimmen die Verfügbarkeitsangaben der Canyon-HP nur äusserst selten mit der Realität überein. 
Danke dir trotzdem für den netten Versuch.


----------



## mku85 (26. September 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass diese Infos dann sicherlich nicht mehr aktuell wären, stimmen die Verfügbarkeitsangaben der Canyon-HP nur äusserst selten mit der Realität überein.
> Danke dir trotzdem für den netten Versuch.



nichts für ungut, aber bisschen suchen hilft trotzdem: aktueller als mindestens 2 leute (mich eingeschlossen), die diese woche ein gc al 7.0 geliefert bekommen haben gehts ja wohl nicht.

falls die verfügbarkeitsanzeige auf der canyon-hop tatsächlich nicht stimmen sollte und noch räder verfügbar sind, solltest du zumindest noch folgende info lesen: http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=951 
könnte sein, dass eine bestellung, die du am montag abschickst etwas länger dauert...


----------



## alexftw (26. September 2009)

Alles klar, danke dir - werd' ich mich entweder gedulden oder nach Alternativen umsehen müssen. :/


----------



## jaamaa (26. September 2009)

alexftw schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke dir - werd' ich mich entweder gedulden oder nach Alternativen umsehen müssen. :/



Und die, die schon ein Canyon haben und bei denen jetzt bis Mitte Oktober ein Garantiefall eintritt, müssen sich dann auch gedulden oder nach Alternativen umsehen !?!

Top Service 


.


----------



## nidsagrotan (28. September 2009)

hi,
sind hier noch welche,die darauf hoffen, ihr bike noch vor der inventur
zu bekommen? meins müßte eigentlich schon seit letzter woche da sein ises aber nicht


----------



## RaceFace67 (28. September 2009)

bei mir gibt's nen update...
20.09.2009 bestellt
21.09.2009 Bestellbestätigung
28.09.2009 Rad wird kommissioniert
28.09.2009 DHL-Tracking-ID erhalten

 den bin ich mal gespannt, wenn's moin kommt - hoffentlich
Ach ja - LT war KW41


----------



## avignon27 (28. September 2009)

Ich bin raus  
Hab das Bike am Samstag  im Showroom abgeholt.
Top Service vor Ort! 

Bin schon einige Runden gefahren. Kämpfe im Moment mit "Säbelrasseln" der Bremsscheiben ...

Grüße
avi


----------



## Specialair (28. September 2009)

Ich hab am 8.9. ein Nerve AM 9 bestellt (sofort verfügbar). Geplante Lieferung war KW39. Ist seit 15.9. in Kommissionierung. Bis heute keine Statusänderung. Am Telefon konnte mir auch keiner sagen an was es liegt. Es scheinen noch irgendwelche Teile zu fehlen. Soviel zu sofort verfügbar. Jetzt ist bald der 1. Oktober und dann wird bis zum 16. wieder nichts passieren. So ein mist. Vieleicht klappts ja noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbicon (28. September 2009)

Specialair schrieb:


> Ich hab am 8.9. ein Nerve AM 9 bestellt (sofort verfügbar). Geplante Lieferung war KW39. Ist seit 15.9. in Kommissionierung. Bis heute keine Statusänderung. Am Telefon konnte mir auch keiner sagen an was es liegt. Es scheinen noch irgendwelche Teile zu fehlen. Soviel zu sofort verfügbar. Jetzt ist bald der 1. Oktober und dann wird bis zum 16. wieder nichts passieren. So ein mist. Vieleicht klappts ja noch dieses Jahr.



*Ja Teile fehlen, ich hab auch das Gefühl bei denen ist eine Schraube locker.* Unerträglich !

_Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 

Wir werden Ihre Anfrage umgehend beantworten.

Hinweis: 
Inventur/Umbaus der gesamten Logistik 01.10.09 - 16.10.09


Unser neues Geschäftsjahr am 1. Oktober 2009 beginnt. Daher führen wir dann unsere jährliche Inventur durch. In dieser Zeit dürfen wir keine Waren bewegen, Geldeingänge verbuchen, Reparaturen annehmen oder Räder ausliefern. Bestellungen sind in dieser Zeit ausschließlich online möglich und werden von uns schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.

Doch in diesem Jahr strukturieren wir direkt im Anschluss an die Inventur unsere Logistik um. Die internen Prozesse verlangen, dass wir unsere gesamte Lagerstruktur grundlegend neu ordnen, damit der Produktions- und Auslieferungsprozess im Modelljahr 2010 schneller erfolgen kann. Die Umstrukturierung wird etwas länger als die übliche Inventur in Anspruch nehmen. Aufgrund der umfangreichen Arbeiten im Lager und der gesamten Warenflusskette können wir in dieser Zeit ebenfalls keine Ware versenden oder Rücksendungen annehmen. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen. Vor allem aufgrund des umfangreichen Umbaus der gesamten Logistik sind das Ladengeschäft, die Reparaturannahme und das Service-Center vom 1. bis zum 16. Oktober geschlossen.

Anschließend sind wir wieder wie gewohnt für Sie da.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ihr Canyon Service Team




_


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. September 2009)

sodele - ich bin mal raus - Rahmen ist heute gekommen.
alles fein soweit - Drehmomentschlüssel hat zwar gefehlt... aber das macht nichts.
Nur den Vorbau hätte ich lieber in 100 - die 110 sind zu lang. hat nicht jemand zufällig einen in 1 1/4"?


----------



## Specialair (29. September 2009)

Meins ist dann doch noch heute an DHL übergeben worden. Na geht doch.


----------



## hobbicon (29. September 2009)

Specialair schrieb:


> Meins ist dann doch noch heute an DHL übergeben worden. Na geht doch.



Ich nehm alles zurück!

*Bitte haben Sie noch etwas Geduld, Sie werden wahrscheinlich morgen die
Versandbestätigung erhalten.*


----------



## nidsagrotan (29. September 2009)

oh man, und ich kann nur rumjammern, weil mein AL 6.0 (LT39kw!)
offensichtlich noch nicht mal kommissioniert is fehlen da auch
die teile?


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

falls jemand interesse hat und nicht unbedingt warten kann.
ich verkaufe günstig meinen so gut wie neuen canyon grand canyon al frame , gr. L.
ca 70km gefahren.
bei intersse einfach pn.
dann natürlich auch gerne mehr infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (30. September 2009)

Hab vor zwei Wochen meinen Lux-Rahmen bestellt. Ist jetzt angekommen und sieht einfach Hammer aus. Brauch nur noch einen neuen Umwerfer, dann geht´s los...
Übrigens hab ich vor ein paar Tagen bei Canyon angerufen - hatte eine Frage bezüglich der Kurbelmontage. Leider war ich zu dämlich die Tretlagerbreite richtig zu messen. Canyon hat seit dem bestimmt versucht mich - ungelogen, etwa ein halbes Dutzend mal zurückzurufen um das Problem zu klären.


----------



## Cortezsi (30. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> falls jemand interesse hat und nicht unbedingt warten kann.
> ich verkaufe günstig meinen so gut wie neuen canyon grand canyon al frame , gr. L.
> ca 70km gefahren.
> bei intersse einfach pn.
> dann natürlich auch gerne mehr infos!


Und warum verkaufst Du ihn? Ist doch ein super Rahmen.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. September 2009)

weil ich damit nicht mehr fahren kann. habe arge probleme mit meinem rücken und daher fällt das rad fahren flach für mich


----------



## mcmoos (30. September 2009)

kann man, wenn man bis jetzt keine email mit versand bekommen hat, davon ausgehen das die nächsten 2 wochen wegen der inventur nix geht????


----------



## Specialair (30. September 2009)

Ich denke mal JA!


----------



## hobbicon (30. September 2009)

Specialair schrieb:


> Ich denke mal JA!




*Wir haben Ihre Bestellung heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben.*

Na geht doch !


----------



## esmi (1. Oktober 2009)

wann gibt es endlich die 2010 modelle zur genauen ansicht und wie lange muss man mit der leiferung rechnen?? spitze auf ein nerve am -oder nerve xc- weiß nur nicht wieweit gewicht gegen längeren federweg wiegt
need help
esmi


----------



## Langley (2. Oktober 2009)

Realistisch ist das Du so im Dezember die Bikes online anschauen kannst und dann so ab Januar, Februar, wenn in D der Schnee fällt, damit rumfahren kannst.
Wenns früher wird, umso besser. Wir haben unsere zwei Canyons immer mit Start der neuen Homepage bestellt und dann im Folgejahr im März abgeholt, was absolut früh genug war.

Take care

Langley


----------



## Specialair (3. Oktober 2009)

So ich bin raus. Mein AM 9 ist heute angekommen. Hat aber beim Transport etwas gelitten. Der Vorbau ist vorne verschrammt und das Schaltauge ist verbogen gewesen. Hat man erst garnicht so gesehn aber geschaltet hats grauenvoll. Hab ich aber alles schon wieder gerichtet. Nun wird heute erst mal gefahren.


----------



## Rines (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich warte auf das wahrscheinlich letzte Torque Fr 9.0 in größe S^^
bin mir nichtmal sicher ob ich überhaupt noch eins bekomm.
wenn nicht dann nächstes jahr ein neues=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perki (3. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> bin mir nichtmal sicher ob ich überhaupt noch eins bekomm.



Hab mir am 30. Sept. eines der letzten (hatte den Status 'sofort lieferbar') Nerve XCs bestellt. Ist das erste mal, dass ich ein Bike aus dem Internet und nicht beim lokalen Händler kaufe.
Der Service meinte, dass das Bike 2 Wochen nach der Inventur bei mir eintreffen wird.
Wie zuverlässig sind diese Angaben denn? Wie in diesem Thread zu lesen ist, warten da manche ja >6 Monate auf ihr Bike. 
Würd heuer schon noch gerne die eine oder andere Tour damit fahren.


----------



## MäxFäx (10. Oktober 2009)

Jedes Jahr das selbe mit Canyon......
Aber ich liebe sie trotzdem!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (10. Oktober 2009)

perki schrieb:


> Der Service meinte, dass das Bike 2 Wochen nach der Inventur bei mir eintreffen wird.



Erreicht man da im Moment überhaupt jemanden? Ich dachte, da wär bis zum 16. komplett tote Hose...

Hab nämlich auch nen Torque bestellt und zwar nen ES 9SL, Status war am 30. ebenfalls "Sofort lieferbar" .
Habs online bestellt, mal schauen, ob das was wird .


----------



## perki (13. Oktober 2009)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Erreicht man da im Moment überhaupt jemanden? Ich dachte, da wär bis zum 16. komplett tote Hose...


Ja - in der selben Mail erwähnten sie auch die Inventur bis zum 16. Okt. Ich denke ab 16. Okt. dann 2 Wochen dazuzählen.

Hoffe es klappt - lt. Newsletter stellen sie die gesamte Logistik um, viell. können sie dann bessere Angaben über Lieferzeiten etc. machen und der  Spuk mit Lieferzeit Überraschungen hat ein  Ende..


----------



## mcmoos (16. Oktober 2009)

Also Canyon hoffe die die Inventur plus Umstrukturierung gut überstanden!!! Dann verschickt mal die letzten Sparbuchbikes. 

Bei mir in der Bestellbestätigung steht die 42 KW für den vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin. Aber bei dem Wetter kann ich rühig noch ne Woche warten.


----------



## nidsagrotan (17. Oktober 2009)

Umstrukturierung gut überstanden!!! Dann verschickt mal die letzten Sparbuchbikes. 

ja genau bei mir dürft ihr euch ruhig beeilen,hätte das bike ja schon
kw 39 haben sollen.würde es auch kommende woche gerne am warmen
ofen zusammenbauen


----------



## Kanasta (20. Oktober 2009)

hmmm

heute mail von canyon bekommen!!!
wegen einer Fehlplanung des Bestandes ist mein bike leider nicht mehr lieferbar.
verdammt geld ist schon 4 wochen bei denen.... nun gut jetzt gibts geld zurück und 10 % auf ie neuen Bikes

Ist doch au was!!
Aber wenn ich mich net in das torque verleibt hätte, dann würd ich jetzt die marke wechseln....


----------



## mcmoos (20. Oktober 2009)

Hatte auch eins der letzten bestellt, aber im Notfall würd ich aber auch 10% auf ein 2010er nehmen. 

Komisch ist, dass auf der homepage bei den News noch keine Nachricht von abgeschlossener Inventur steht? Hat evt etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## Kanasta (20. Oktober 2009)

Meld dich mal lieber bei denen, ich habs auch nur nach ner Kontaktaufnahme meinerseits erfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoos (20. Oktober 2009)

hmmmmmmm

bedauerlicherweise hat sich nach Beendigung unserer Inventur Ihr Auftrag mit der
Nr VA XXXXXX  als Fehlbestand herraus gestellt. Das bedeutet; diese Rad xc 9.0 sl
wird so nicht zur Auslieferung kommen. 

Das bedauern wir sehr und möchten Ihnen bei einer Bestellung eines 2010er Modells
einen Nachlaß von 10 % einräumen. Unser Internetseite wir in Kürze umgestellt.

Naja gut dann heißt es halt bis Frühjahr warten.


----------



## nonem (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann setzt ich mich auch mal hier rein. Warte auf ein Torque FR 9.0 M Raw Silver. Laut Hotline ist es verfügbar, nur ne Bestätigung per Mail hab ich noch nicht.


----------



## nidsagrotan (21. Oktober 2009)

und ich geh dann wieder raus hab gestern mein GC AL6.0
bekommen,zwar mit verspätung aber bin z.zt eh nicht fit
also steht bike zunächst mal im wohnzimmer.
lg jogi


----------



## Rines (21. Oktober 2009)

nonem schrieb:


> Dann setzt ich mich auch mal hier rein. Warte auf ein Torque FR 9.0 M Raw Silver. Laut Hotline ist es verfügbar, nur ne Bestätigung per Mail hab ich noch nicht.



hallo ich war vorgestern da und hab mir noch en Torque es sichern können. 
hab extra gefragt was noch da ist.. und en Torque fr in M gabs noch en paar^^ 
will dir nix versprechen aber ich glaube du bekomms deins


----------



## nonem (28. Oktober 2009)

Rines schrieb:


> hallo ich war vorgestern da und hab mir noch en Torque es sichern können.
> hab extra gefragt was noch da ist.. und en Torque fr in M gabs noch en paar^^
> will dir nix versprechen aber ich glaube du bekomms deins


jo, hab jetzt auch die Bestätigung und bezahlt is es auch schon. Lieferung erfolgt nächste Woche


----------



## perki (2. November 2009)

perki schrieb:


> Hab mir am 30. Sept. eines der letzten (hatte den Status 'sofort lieferbar') Nerve XCs bestellt.


Jupiie! Gerade ist das Bike bei mir angekommen. Hat abzüglich Inventur ca. 2 Wochen gedauert - also genau so, wie erwartet.
So - am Abend gehts ans zusammenbasteln - freu mich schon auf den ersten 'Ausritt'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

